# Hot upcoming gigs



## Jo/Joe (Mar 23, 2006)

Tell us about them!

I like the look of:

Four Tet & Steve Reid - Scala wed 26th April, supported by The Thing, hot jazz band.

Animal Collective - Astoria Thursday 13th July

Magik Markers + Chris Corsano  + Temperatures - The Luminaire, 16th May, mainly for Chris Corsano, crazily good drummer.


----------



## Abjekt (Mar 23, 2006)

Ugly Duckling - Mar 28 - Jazz Cafe
Killa Kela - Apr 11 - Scala
Jehst - Apr 21 - JC
De La Soul - Apr 25 - JC [Ugly Duckling supporting]
Percee P & Wildchild - Apr 28 - JC
Dead Prez - May 4 - Coronet
Kool Keith - May 11 - JC
Ohmega Watts - May 14 - JC
Emmanuel - June 1 - JC
Daedelus - June 2 - JC
People Under The Stairs - Oct 1 - JC



Are the ones I have marked in my diary


----------



## akirajoel (Mar 23, 2006)

Wreck 4.

March, 30 2006 at Wreck Four @ the Water Rats
328 Grays Inn Road, Kings Cross, London, WC1X 8BZ

>>>Nine Days To No-one
Rising stars of the Engineer label, having just received rave reviews in all the rock rags. Monolithic metal/hardcore which sometimes recalls Neurosis and Botch, but with fresh-sounding, varied textures and a malevolence all of its own.

http://www.ninedaystonoone.com
http://www.myspace.com/ninedaystonoone 

>>>Meet me in St Louis
Abrasive, relentlessly unpredictable, time sig-murdering rock with impassioned, raw vocals and bewildering arrangements.

http://www.meetmeinstlouis.co.uk
http://www.myspace.com/meetmeinstlouis 

>>>twentysixfeet
Electronic lounge crooner hardcore ambient cyclical post-punk/rock on downers.

http://www.twentysixfeet.net
http://www.myspace.com/twentysixfeet

>>>Mai Mayo Mai
Intricate hardcore/rock textures with heavy drum and bass/jazz influences. Unusual-sounding music which shows lots of promise.
http://www.myspace.com/maimayomai 


Gonna be fucking


----------



## MBV (Mar 23, 2006)

Radiohead:
May 6: KB Hall Copenhagen
May 7: KB Hall Copenhagen 
May 9: Heineken Music Hall Amsterdam
May 10: Heineken Music Hall Amsterdam 
May 12: Empress Ballroom Blackpool 
May 13: Empress Ballroom Blackpool 
May 15: Civic Wolverhampton 
May 16: Civic Wolverhampton 
May 18: Hammersmith Apollo London
May 19: Hammersmith Apollo London
June 17: Bonnaroo festival
August 12: Sziget Festival 
August 19: V festival Hylands Park
August 20: V festival Weston Park 
August 22: Meadowbank Edinburgh 
August 24: Marlay Park Dublin


----------



## Iam (Mar 23, 2006)

Abjekt said:
			
		

> Ugly Duckling - Mar 28 - Jazz Cafe
> Killa Kela - Apr 11 - Scala
> Jehst - Apr 21 - JC
> De La Soul - Apr 25 - JC [Ugly Duckling supporting]
> ...



*jealous*


----------



## Termite Man (Mar 23, 2006)

Sludgefeast - tommorow Windmill Brixton !


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 23, 2006)

Flaming Lips - Brum. forget when
Calexico - Forum. Night before above, forget when
Broken Family Band - soon ish
and some other stuff. mebbes Dr John


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 23, 2006)

akirajoel said:
			
		

> >>>Mai Mayo Mai
> Intricate hardcore/rock textures with heavy drum and bass/jazz influences. Unusual-sounding music which shows lots of promise.
> http://www.myspace.com/maimayomai


Listening to this now, cheers for the tip, sounds intriguing. Yr description made me think a little bit of the late & truly great Victims Family, but that's another story.

Anyone heard The Evens, Ian McKay's (of Minor Threat/Fugazi fame) new group? They're on tour here atm and I'd be keen to see 'em if they're any cop.


----------



## Abjekt (Mar 24, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> *jealous*


 Seriously, I'm so lucky to not have to pay. I'd see like, 1 or 2 of them if I had to shell out the moolah, especially at the Jazz Cafe.

Are you not able to get to any of them? [This is where you say you're from Australia or something].


----------



## top_biller (Mar 24, 2006)

Abjekt said:
			
		

> Ugly Duckling - Mar 28 - Jazz Cafe
> Killa Kela - Apr 11 - Scala
> Jehst - Apr 21 - JC
> De La Soul - Apr 25 - JC [Ugly Duckling supporting]
> ...



Yep, I've got all those flagged up too except Dead Prez, how did I miss that?? Cheers for the heads up.

Out of the others, Kool Keith is looking the best. Did you see Aceylone by any chance?


----------



## Termite Man (Mar 24, 2006)

Is Tom Verlaine/Television doig a tour , I'm sure I've heard about it somewhere ?


----------



## milesy (Mar 24, 2006)

morrissey, london paladium, sometime in may...the 21st, i think?

girls aloud, wembley arena, june 3rd


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 24, 2006)

Look out for Jim Noir - he's doing a lot of supports at the moment, and he is


----------



## sojourner (Mar 24, 2006)

Half Man Half Biscuit - 10 May - Sheffield Boardwalk


----------



## akirajoel (Mar 24, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Listening to this now, cheers for the tip, sounds intriguing. Yr description made me think a little bit of the late & truly great Victims Family, but that's another story.



Come to the WRECK night... its gonna be cool.


----------



## Iam (Mar 24, 2006)

Abjekt said:
			
		

> Seriously, I'm so lucky to not have to pay. I'd see like, 1 or 2 of them if I had to shell out the moolah, especially at the Jazz Cafe.
> 
> Are you not able to get to any of them? [This is where you say you're from Australia or something].



Nah, Bristol... but getting to London and back for weeknight gigs is a serious hassle.


----------



## boing! (Mar 24, 2006)

The Slackers - the garage -8th April
Ojus De Brujo - Barbican - 10th April
Broken Family Band - cargo - 11th April
Radiohead - Hammersmith Apollo -18th May


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 24, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Anyone heard The Evens, Ian McKay's (of Minor Threat/Fugazi fame) new group? They're on tour here atm and I'd be keen to see 'em if they're any cop.



There is a thread about them here. I saw them a couple of days ago, best gig I've been to for some time.


----------



## Leica (Mar 24, 2006)

the Dresden Dolls - in May


----------



## Abjekt (Mar 24, 2006)

top_biller said:
			
		

> Yep, I've got all those flagged up too except Dead Prez, how did I miss that?? Cheers for the heads up.
> 
> Out of the others, Kool Keith is looking the best. Did you see Aceylone by any chance?


 Didn't see Acey, I have been absolutely shattered lately and I couldn't face another late night. Plus I think Magnificent City is, on the whole, shit.


----------



## Pieface (Mar 24, 2006)

Leica said:
			
		

> the Dresden Dolls - in May



Where's that then?  I'd like to see them - missed them at Glastonbury.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 24, 2006)

I need to see We Are Scientists; think it's Good Friday at the Academy


----------



## milesy (Mar 24, 2006)

i was gonna be going to see sugababes next month but i sold my tickets to a girl at work cos mutya left.


----------



## Pieface (Mar 24, 2006)

Did you really, milesy?   Was she the only thing you liked about them?


----------



## Leica (Mar 24, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Where's that then?  I'd like to see them - missed them at Glastonbury.


The Manchester Academy on the 6th. I'm sure they will play in London too though.


----------



## milesy (Mar 24, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Did you really, milesy?   Was she the only thing you liked about them?



i did, really.

it's just not the same without her. i feel swizzed. she was my favourite, her voice was my favourite, i don't like what i've heard of the new one's voice.


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 24, 2006)

hurray, no having to go to see the sugababes to keep milesy sweet 

one of my upcoming joys is taking the teenager to see the kaiser chiefs.

I think I shall take up residence at the bar


----------



## Pieface (Mar 24, 2006)

I haven't managed to hear it really - does she even get a solo in that Red Dress song?  You're right though - Mutya was the only one with any character.

I bet she could cut her eye at a person real good.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 24, 2006)

randall & brockie tonight in Cardiff


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 24, 2006)

on Red Dress, she's the one that sounds really nasal.


----------



## MarkMark (Mar 24, 2006)

BB King is on at Wembley a week next Tuesday


----------



## Abjekt (Mar 24, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Nah, Bristol... but getting to London and back for weeknight gigs is a serious hassle.


 4/27 - Native, Bristol (U.K) 

^ Ohmega Watts date. At least you get to see him! 

I'm sure Dead Prez are playing Bristol too... with Sway. Unless I've made that up. In which case I'm going crazy.


----------



## Magic Sam (Mar 24, 2006)

BB KING AND GARY MOORE 
Hallam FM Arena Sheffield 29/03/2006 
Manchester Evening News Arena 31/03/2006 
NEC Birmingham 01/04/2006 
Bournemouth Int'nl Centre 02/04/2006
Wembley Arena 04/04/2006 

BB's last uk tour, goin' to Bournemouth gig. Can't wait


----------



## MarkMark (Mar 24, 2006)

Magic Sam said:
			
		

> BB's last uk tour, goin' to Bournemouth gig. Can't wait



same here (@the Wembley date)... enjoy!


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 24, 2006)

Reverend Horton Heat - 13th April, Manchester somewhere.


----------



## LDR (Mar 24, 2006)

*Hayseed Dixie*

April 14 - Friday - Fareham, England - Gosport Festival

April 17 - Monday - Tunbridge Wells, England - Trinity Theatre

April 18 - Tuesday - Cardiff, Wales - Coal Exchange

April 19 - Wednesday - Milton Keynes, England - The Stables

April 20 - Thursday - Bridgewater, England - The Palace

April 21 - Friday - Birkenhead, England - Pacific Road Arts Centre

April 22 - Saturday - Morecambe, England - The Platform

April 23 - Sunday - Manchester, England - Life Cafe

April 24 - Monday - Crewe, England - The Limelight

April 25 - Tuesday - Exeter, England - Lemon Grove

April 26 - Wednesday - Cambridge, England - The Junction

April 27 - Thursday - Wolverhamption, England - Civic Hall

April 29 - Saturday - Glasgow, Scotland - QMU

April 30 - Sunday - Fife, Scotland - Lochge


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 24, 2006)

Think I might go along to The Dresden Dolls in Manchester.

Also

Mogwai in Liverpool, 5th April
Flaming Lips in Manchester April some time

The Sheffield HMHB gig looks a possible too.  

(Another lucky free tickets merchant  )


----------



## jrj2020 (Mar 24, 2006)

Abjekt said:
			
		

> Ugly Duckling - Mar 28 - Jazz Cafe



oooh ooh ugly duckling are coming to hereford! 

Supported by a rather fine LOCAL (herefordian) hiphop group called the anomalies who also happen to be doing some gigs in london over the next few months (check them out - honest they're good)


----------



## killer b (Mar 24, 2006)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Reverend Horton Heat - 13th April, Manchester somewhere.


whoop! sounds good..


----------



## Leica (Mar 24, 2006)

PieEye, I've just checked, London Astoria on 12 May.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 24, 2006)

killer b said:
			
		

> whoop! sounds good..



Got my ticket already, now all I need is spike high heels and a wiggle in my walk (the bad reputation comes as standard).


----------



## killer b (Mar 24, 2006)

i got some cowboy boots. would that be appropriate garb?


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 24, 2006)

As long as you bring your wigglestick, anything goes.


----------



## top_biller (Mar 24, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> randall & brockie tonight in Cardiff


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 24, 2006)

we've got Rev Horton Heat tickets too.

apparently the fantastic Legendary Shack Shakers are supporting! w00t!


----------



## Pieface (Mar 24, 2006)

Leica said:
			
		

> PieEye, I've just checked, London Astoria on 12 May.



thanks - I think I may go and see them, they sound rather good live


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 24, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> thanks - I think I may go and see them, they sound rather good live




they were fantastic at Glastonbury. Want to get tickets and call it quits cos i got the Rev Heat ones?

and shall we do this in real life and not on bloody Urban?


----------



## boing! (Mar 24, 2006)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> April 14 - Friday - Fareham, England - Gosport Festival
> 
> April 17 - Monday - Tunbridge Wells, England - Trinity Theatre
> 
> ...



are they not doing any London dates?


----------



## belboid (Mar 24, 2006)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Half Man Half Biscuit - 10 May - Sheffield Boardwalk


see you there!

Mogwai - Sheffield Plug, mmm, April sometime

bugger all else tho


----------



## Onket (Mar 24, 2006)

Savage Henry said:
			
		

> Sludgefeast - tommorow Windmill Brixton !



This is now tonight.

Not only will you get to see the mighty Sludgefeast, you will also have the chance to meet Savage Henry and myself, who are both attending.


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 24, 2006)

we're now going to Dresden Dolls too. and i've wangled some Mogwai R.A.H tickets
 YAY


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 24, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> we've got Rev Horton Heat tickets too.
> 
> apparently the fantastic Legendary Shack Shakers are supporting! w00t!



Don't tell me you're coming to Skankchester as well?


----------



## noriise (Mar 24, 2006)

*hayseed dixie*

does she rap the reolution will not be telavised vis a vis xen cuts, ninja tunes?

BB King sheffield! Get it done, farewell tour! see you there

norm


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 24, 2006)

*depeche mode *

Sun, Apr 2nd, 2006 
Mon, Apr 3rd, 2006 Wembley, England Arena

See site of other date Upnorth


----------



## zenie (Mar 29, 2006)

boing! said:
			
		

> Broken Family Band - cargo - 11th April



I've got tickets to see them apparantley 

Are they good live?

I might go and see Brockie at Herbal not sure yet. Want guestlist


----------



## StanSmith (Mar 29, 2006)

I have tickets for Hard-fi, Dirty Pretty Things, The Charlatans, Radiohead for a couple of nights and I might go to see Mogwai on Friday if I can be arsed.

Gutted I cant go and see Primal Scream again though on their new tour....they were magnificent last time I went to see them


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 30, 2006)

Think I'll toddle along and see Hard-Fi one night...last time I saw them was 18 months ago...first-on at the Windmill.


----------



## LDR (Mar 30, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> I've got tickets to see them apparantley
> 
> Are they good live?


Yes.  One of the best live bands around, I reckon.

I'll see you there.


----------



## zenie (Mar 30, 2006)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> Yes.  One of the best live bands around, I reckon.
> 
> I'll see you there.




Ooh glad to hear it 

Will you be dancing?


----------



## Bomber (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm more than a little bit excited at seeing Richard Hawley at The Glee Club in Birmingham next month and an upcoming Dad Rock gig my Mott the Hoople's very own Ian Hunter in Crewe where he will I am sure be playing 'All the Old Dudes' !


----------



## bustawidemove (Mar 30, 2006)

*dis one's gona be good !*

   Subsource and Zinga Warriors April 12th @ On the Rocks, Shoreditch  www.nrftw.com

Step 13 and Lazy Habits @ Cargo 6/6/06 !!!! www.step13.co.uk , www.lazyhabits.co.uk


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 30, 2006)

Bomber said:
			
		

> I'm more than a little bit excited at seeing Richard Hawley at The Glee Club in Birmingham next month



he's fucking brilliant. Not the most RAWK live performer but it's a good show


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 30, 2006)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Don't tell me you're coming to Skankchester as well?




nah, the Garage. 

i don't do 'northwest'


----------



## Bomber (Mar 30, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> he's fucking brilliant. Not the most RAWK live performer but it's a good show



 Yeah?  Only just got into his stuff and I love it, also the Glee Club is an intimate litlle place which should suit him prefectly I reckon.


----------



## christonabike (Mar 30, 2006)

Max Romeo at the Jazz Cafe


----------



## Deadlock (Mar 30, 2006)

bustawidemove said:
			
		

> Subsource and Zinga Warriors April 12th @ On the Rocks, Shoreditch  www.nrftw.com
> 
> Step 13 and Lazy Habits @ Cargo 6/6/06 !!!! www.step13.co.uk , www.lazyhabits.co.uk



I'm there on the 6th - Ishu was telling me about this 1 can't wait!


----------



## Bomber (Mar 30, 2006)

christonabike said:
			
		

> Max Romeo at the Jazz Cafe



 Damn!! I fancy that !! You lucky spud !!!


----------



## christonabike (Mar 30, 2006)

> Damn!! I fancy that !! You lucky spud !!!



Here's the info, then:

Max Romoe and the Charmax Players, plus the Trojan Sound System

Sunday 9th April

Gerrin!


----------



## Deadlock (Mar 30, 2006)

Deadsilence on the 8th April - Redstar


----------



## Bomber (Mar 30, 2006)

christonabike said:
			
		

> Here's the info, then:
> 
> Max Romoe and the Charmax Players, plus the Trojan Sound System
> 
> ...



 Cheers!  

*_Plans trip Darn Sarf', thinks of excuse to tell Missus why I'm disapearing for the weekend ............ _


----------



## christonabike (Mar 30, 2006)

They're playing Oxford and other places


----------



## hammerntongues (Mar 30, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> hurray, no having to go to see the sugababes to keep milesy sweet
> 
> one of my upcoming joys is taking the teenager to see the kaiser chiefs.
> 
> I think I shall take up residence at the bar




are you going Fri or Sat ? I`m taking my 14 yo daughter and her friend .


----------



## milesy (Mar 30, 2006)

Deadlock said:
			
		

> Deadsilence on the 8th April - Redstar



oh i'm going to that one too. what a surprise to see that another poster from here is going along.


----------



## grosun (Mar 30, 2006)

*minimal electronic audio-visual goodness*

Ryoji Ikeda, alva noto (Carsten Nicolai), Robert Henke aka Monolake (scroll down to the 2nd thing) in the tate modern turbine hall, doing combined music/visuals stuff.

I'm really excited about this; should be frikkin' good. Saw Ryoji Ikeda do summat at the Barbican last week & it was amazing; tight, tight coordination between sound & visuals, & really extreme pure-electronic sounds. Mighty, mighty bass combined with sine-wave tones, bursts of static, clicks & rumbles. After the first 50-minute piece I felt like my head had been cleaned out with a brillo pad (in the best possible way!).

The other two should be good too; Monolake's doing some collaborative thing; live performance with a guy in berlin, thru' some custom software he's got, & alva noto's videos on his site look pretty nice too, but then I'd expect anything involved with Raster Noton  (their record label) to be pretty exacting when it came to visuals.


Other than that, I *was* excited about seeing the Flaming Lips @ the Albert Hall, but am now invited to friend's wedding reception that evening, so can't make it


----------



## Riff (Mar 30, 2006)

*Levellers tour*

Wed 29th Cardiff – Coal Exchange 02920 230130 www.coalexchange.co.uk 
Thur 30th Dorking – Dorking Halls 01306 881717 www.dorkinghalls.co.uk 
Fri 31st Reading – Hexagon 0118 9606060 www.readingarts.com This gig is being filmed for a Live Levellers DVD to be released later this year

April
Sat 1st Sunderland - Manor Quay 0191 3830745 www.gigbox.co.uk 
Sun 2nd Cheltenham – Town Hall 01242 227979 www.cheltenhamtownhall.org.uk 
Thur 27th (Acoustic) Dublin - Whelans +353(0)14780766 www.ticketmaster.ie 
Fir 28th Belfast - Spring & Airbrake +353(0)14780766 www.ticketmaster.ie 
Sat 29th Dublin - Temple Bar Music Centre +353(0)14780766 www.ticketmaster.ie (With special guest Blood or Whiskey www.bloodorwhiskey.ie/


I'm going to see the Levellers on 1st April, Australian Pink Floyd on 5th April and The Datsuns on 21st April.

I go to no gigs for ages then I have three in the space of a month!


----------



## LDR (Mar 31, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Will you be dancing?


More than you could ever imagine.


----------



## Riff (Apr 2, 2006)

Looks like I'm now going to see Kula Shaker on Thursday night - woo-hoo!


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 2, 2006)

trying to decide if can afford to go and see Howe Gelb supported by the Handsome Family in Brighton in May. They're both playing in London separately, but I think seeing them on one bill would be great.


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 2, 2006)

Zodiac Mindwarp are sup[porting the very mediocre Love/Hate . May be worth turning up for support then buggering off !


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 2, 2006)

so my current list is Flamings Lips, Calexico, Broken Family Band, Revd Horton Heat, The Dresden Dolls 

and judging by the fact that Shellac are playing some European festivals, i think they're on their way too


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 2, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Revd Horton Heat,




When is this then ?


----------



## yardbird (Apr 2, 2006)

Bill Hurley & Inmates @ Boarderline in May.
Rattle any cages?


----------



## LDR (Apr 3, 2006)

Savage Henry said:
			
		

> Zodiac Mindwarp are sup[porting the very mediocre Love/Hate . May be worth turning up for support then buggering off !


Love/Hate..  Fuck me are they still around?

Is Jizzy Pearl still in the band?  I may be keen.


----------



## LDR (Apr 3, 2006)

yardbird said:
			
		

> Bill Hurley & Inmates @ Boarderline in May.
> Rattle any cages?


I'm keen on this one too.  Hollis should be keen as well.


----------



## Calva dosser (Apr 3, 2006)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> I'm keen on this one too.  Hollis should be keen as well.



I very much doubt Stratford's muso-in-chief will be guesting on slide


----------



## Deadlock (Apr 3, 2006)

Deadlock said:
			
		

> I'm there on the 6th - Ishu was telling me about this 1 can't wait!




wooops no I'm not I'm in Italy


----------



## citydreams (Apr 3, 2006)

Does Slack Sabbath deserve a mention on this thread?


----------



## Xanadu (Apr 3, 2006)

I don't know if there are any Miss Black America fans around here, but they're playing in London this month.  It'd be nice if there was someone to join me!


----------



## LDR (Apr 3, 2006)

citydreams said:
			
		

> Does Slack Sabbath deserve a mention on this thread?


Are you coming?  They're brilliant.


----------



## citydreams (Apr 3, 2006)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> Are you coming?  They're brilliant.



I'd like to.  Where/when?


----------



## LDR (Apr 3, 2006)

citydreams said:
			
		

> I'd like to.  Where/when?


Saturday 15th April 2006 - Loaded Dog, Leytonstone, London

I'll be there for sure.


----------



## Hollis (Apr 5, 2006)

I have:

Graham Coxen - tonight..   
Mozzer - twice
And the mighty SACK SABBATH.   

And (how could I forget), a Sex Pistols cover band, supported by the fucking MIGHTY *Ed Tudor Pole * tomorrow..


----------



## milesy (May 5, 2006)

we received our girls aloud tickets yesterday


----------



## dirtysanta (May 5, 2006)

Savage Henry said:
			
		

> Zodiac Mindwarp are sup[porting the very mediocre *Love/Hate *. !




cant beleive they are still around  !


----------



## bustawidemove (May 5, 2006)

Step 13 @ Kingston green fair 29th may and Cargo 6th June


----------



## milesy (May 11, 2006)

the streets

brixton academy

tonight


----------



## Jo/Joe (May 11, 2006)

Greenman festival in August. Beautiful surroundings, chilled out. Looking forward to Jack Rose and Sunburned Hand of Man.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (May 25, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> morrissey, london paladium, sometime in may...the 21st, i think?
> 
> girls aloud, wembley arena, june 3rd



Look forward to Girls Aloud!, having seen them at Nottingham on the opening night I can confirm that they actually are wicked.  And as designated driver was totally sober for the whole thing and glad to remember every minute!


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (May 25, 2006)

On the looking forward to front can't wait to see Massive Attack at the O2 wireless festival in Leeds.  And really want to get tickets to see Snow Patrol so'll wait till I have them till I dare really look forward to it


----------



## belboid (May 26, 2006)

aarrgghh!  I cant believe this...I have bought tickets for The Fall's 30th anniversary gig, but I've lost the fuckers!

And this is after someone sent us tickets they couldnt use for last nights Brian Jonestown MAssacre gig at the Leadmill, but they sent them special delivery - so the postie took them back to the sorting office when no one was in to sign for them!!


----------



## milesy (Oct 20, 2006)

the meteors at the islington academy the first weekend in december, and then morrissey at wembley arena the friday after (that'll be a bit of a difference from seeing him at the tiny london palladium earlier this year!)


----------



## Looby (Oct 20, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> the meteors at the islington academy the first weekend in december, and then morrissey at wembley arena the friday after (that'll be a bit of a difference from seeing him at the tiny london palladium earlier this year!)




I was really feeling ok about not seeing Morrissey this time because we went to Ally Pally in May but I was listening to you are the quarry last night and now I am kicking myself for not getting tickets. 

Hope you and Tanky enjoy it.


----------



## belboid (Oct 20, 2006)

just got me tickets for ATP Nightmare Before Christmas this morning - hurrah!

(& I found the Fall tic as well, phew!)


----------



## braindancer (Oct 20, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> just got me tickets for ATP Nightmare Before Christmas this morning - hurrah!



I can't fucking wait for this!

The Melvins, Sonic Youth, Dinosaur Jr, Comets on Fire, Bardo Pond - Fuck yeah!

And many more besides!


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 20, 2006)

Not a lot coming up but looking forward to Morton Valence supporting Misty's Big Adventure on Tuesday at the 100 Club


----------



## braindancer (Oct 20, 2006)

Next gig that i have tickets for is not till the 30th November.

Don Cabellero, Part Chimp and Todd.

Let's rock.


----------



## Lisarocket (Oct 20, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Not a lot coming up but looking forward to Morton Valence supporting Misty's Big Adventure on Tuesday at the 100 Club



Oooh. I'm really liking Misty's big adventure at the moment. Probably won't be able to go to the gig though...


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 20, 2006)

braindancer said:
			
		

> Next gig that i have tickets for is not till the 30th November.
> 
> Don Cabellero, Part Chimp and Todd.
> 
> Let's rock.




oooh! oooh!!


----------



## Iam (Oct 20, 2006)

Mr Lif next week.


----------



## Onket (Oct 20, 2006)

Pendulum in Southampton on the 2nd Nov, followed by vileevils (3 ex pwei) in Derby on the 3rd Nov.


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 20, 2006)

why on earth would you want to go to southampton to see pendulum? 

one time they were billed to play at a club in southampton, they didn't turn up, so the organisers called my cousin in to play in their place - they ushered him in to the club in secrecy and didn't tell the punters that he wasn't pendulum - they thought he rocked 

so you have been warned


----------



## Onket (Oct 20, 2006)

Bugger.

I hope they do turn up.

Their tunes remind me of being at Sunbound Unsound.


----------



## braindancer (Oct 20, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> oooh! oooh!!



It's at the Scala.


----------



## boing! (Oct 20, 2006)

napalm death at the peel tomorow night.  
then...
tunng at the scala on wednesday
quantic soul orchestra at the jazz cafe sometime in november
nina nastasia, at the scala (i think) also sometime in november

think thats it for now


----------



## sojourner (Oct 20, 2006)

The Raconteurs next Wednesday - am really looking forward to this, I have definitely come to love them now, especially their live stuff. Plus I get to be close to my beloved Jack *stalker alert*

Primal Scream in November - only going cos it's me best mates favourite band.  I'm going cos I love her, and cos I want to see what frame of mind Bobby's going to be in...I'm secretly hoping for an angry drunk shambolic performance...not sure why though


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 22, 2006)

boing! said:
			
		

> nina nastasia, at the scala (i think) also sometime in november



*makes the thumbs up sign*

I've got tickets to see her in my locale on the same tour. Can't believe she's actually playing our cruddy Midlands town!


----------



## story (Oct 22, 2006)

Motorhead at the Brixton Academy, November 25. Hell yeah!


----------



## story (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh, and Little Barry with Junkbox at the 100 Club this Thursday. Haven't seen Little Barry for 'kin years. Anyone seen them recently?


----------



## boing! (Oct 23, 2006)

story said:
			
		

> Oh, and Little Barry with Junkbox at the 100 Club this Thursday. Haven't seen Little Barry for 'kin years. Anyone seen them recently?



i saw them at the social a few months back and they fucking rocked.


----------



## twister (Oct 23, 2006)

*some on my list at mo*

zero 7 @ brixton 28/10 (can't go tho)
gogol bordello 04/11 brixton - tickets in hand!
quantic soul orch 16/17/18 Nov
The roots 11/12 Dec
amadou & miriam 11 Dec


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Oct 23, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing Christina Slaguilera on November, and then Snow Patrol also in Manchester after the time we tried to see them in Nottingham ended up as some kind of indoor marathon thing with them on last - no need for Sandi fucking Thom!!


----------



## story (Oct 23, 2006)

boing! said:
			
		

> i saw them at the social a few months back and they fucking rocked.



Good to hear that, Boing. I'm planning a big night


----------



## Abjekt (Oct 23, 2006)

Ugly Duckling and Spank Rock both playing the Scala next month.


----------



## Onket (Oct 23, 2006)

Tomorrow-

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=181515


----------



## Nixon (Oct 23, 2006)

Infected Mushroom at the coronet on the 25/6th November


----------



## Mapped (Oct 23, 2006)

Flaming Lips - Brighton 4/11
Primal Scream - Brixton 1/12
Tenacious D - Hammersmith 19/12  Should be a laugh though
Get Cape, Wear Cape, Fly - Astoria 30/1


----------



## sojourner (Oct 24, 2006)

N1 Buoy said:
			
		

> Tenacious D - Hammersmith 19/12


I saw this, my ears pricked up, I rushed straight to see if tix were still available and they are - hurrah! I lurve Tenacious D!


edit - my mistake - I was on a shite site.  which had tix for £50.

I'm still not going though - there's only seated tickets left...I'll die before I watch a gig sat down


----------



## mtbskalover (Oct 24, 2006)

saw salmonella dub last night, dam good show!

skanking, grooving, skanking and stomping for hour and half


----------



## Mapped (Oct 25, 2006)

sojourner said:
			
		

> I saw this, my ears pricked up, I rushed straight to see if tix were still available and they are - hurrah! I lurve Tenacious D!
> 
> 
> edit - my mistake - I was on a shite site.  which had tix for £50.
> ...



Thing is though from what I've seen of them from thier live videos, thier show is more comdey/cabaret than a proper rock gig, so sitting might not be so bad.

I still went for standing tickets though


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 31, 2006)

We've got tickets for the Dresden Dolls cabaret thingy at the Roundhouse on Saturday


----------



## emwilk (Oct 31, 2006)

I just bought tickets for me and my man to go see paul weller in manchester... is that even cool? Well i think it is!


----------



## killer b (Oct 31, 2006)

i've had a cracking month for gigs, but forgot to update y'all in time - there's been:
damo suzuki in st helens
psychic tv in sheffield
the ceramic hobs in preston
peaches in manchester
blixa bargeld in preston
barbarians in manchester

i'm thinking of going to see the twilight singers next month (manchester), and i'm sure there's other stuff i cant remember off-hand...


----------



## sojourner (Oct 31, 2006)

killer b said:
			
		

> damo suzuki in st helens


  Top gig, although not at the absolute top of his form...think Zukanican should lose that fuckin guitarist.  The Volunteers were excellent eh?  Big voice from very skinny man!

Well, just to add one of mine, The Raconteurs at Liverpool Academy were utterly brilliant   Someone on here said they were a bit reserved at a London gig, well, not in Liverpool they weren't, they were fuckin blisteringly good - with excellent covers of It Aint Easy and (surprise) Bang Bang  

Plus - they threw loadsa stuff out at the end, and me and me daughter missed the drumsticks, despite screaming like banshees, then Brendan Benson threw his plec our way.  It fell to the floor (boooo) but me daughter pushed everyone out the way and found it (yayyy)


----------



## emwilk (Nov 1, 2006)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Top gig, although not at the absolute top of his form...think Zukanican should lose that fuckin guitarist.  The Volunteers were excellent eh?  Big voice from very skinny man!
> 
> Well, just to add one of mine, The Raconteurs at Liverpool Academy were utterly brilliant   Someone on here said they were a bit reserved at a London gig, well, not in Liverpool they weren't, they were fuckin blisteringly good - with excellent covers of It Aint Easy and (surprise) Bang Bang
> 
> Plus - they threw loadsa stuff out at the end, and me and me daughter missed the drumsticks, despite screaming like banshees, then Brendan Benson threw his plec our way.  It fell to the floor (boooo) but me daughter pushed everyone out the way and found it (yayyy)



A couple of my mates went to the raconteurs gig in liverpool, they said it was mind blowing! And they waited  afterwards to buy the cd recording of the night. You can hear my friend shouting brendan on it


----------



## Phenol (Nov 1, 2006)

emwilk said:
			
		

> I just bought tickets for me and my man to go see paul weller in manchester... is that even cool? Well i think it is!



errrr no!


----------



## Buds and Spawn (Nov 1, 2006)

Cardiacs at the Astoria Friday 10th November - their annual pre-Yule gig.


----------



## bluestreak (Nov 1, 2006)

went to see man man last night.  fucking amazing.  

dresden dolls on friday, flips on saturday


----------



## sojourner (Nov 1, 2006)

emwilk said:
			
		

> A couple of my mates went to the raconteurs gig in liverpool, they said it was mind blowing! And they waited  afterwards to buy the cd recording of the night. You can hear my friend shouting brendan on it


  I forgot about the cd  

If you can hear someone shriekin 'I love yoooo Jack' several times, that's, erm, me


----------



## mrsfran (Nov 1, 2006)

These guys rock, I highly recommend it if you're in the area.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Nov 3, 2006)

Second attempt lucky, now going to see The Killers in Birmingham next february, should be pretty sweet though shame it'll be big venue.


----------



## sorearm (Nov 3, 2006)

can't get any tickets for the MEN arena gig for love nor money!


----------



## milesy (Nov 3, 2006)

girls aloud - harrods - tomorrow morning. with an audience of 150


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Nov 6, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> girls aloud - harrods - tomorrow morning. with an audience of 150




Damn you!!!


----------



## milesy (Nov 8, 2006)

just managed to get pre-sale tickets for girls aloud at wembley next may 

the tickets go on general sale on friday 

ETA that our seats are 4 rows from the front


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh. My. God!!!!!!!


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanking Milesy for the heads up!  Girls Aloud in Nottingham now booked in!!!!


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 8, 2006)

hurray for milesy - what an all round, good egg he is  

how excited are you feeling at the moment Wide Eyed Angel?


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Nov 8, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> hurray for milesy - what an all round, good egg he is
> 
> how excited are you feeling at the moment Wide Eyed Angel?



Like I could wee a little!  Haha, not long now!  Saw them opening night in Nottingham last time, I'm hoping Santa thinks I deserve the dvd of that tour when it's out in a couple of weeks!   I'd imagine seeing them in Harrods would be quite surreal though?


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 8, 2006)

We Are Scientists (with support from Camberwell's Roland Shanks)

I also feel a Sludgefeast gig coming on


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 10, 2006)

twisted said:
			
		

> We Are Scientists
> I also feel a Sludgefeast gig coming on



weren't so hot

still, Sludgefeast never lets one down


----------



## Onket (Nov 10, 2006)

Bugger, did I miss a sludgefeast gig?!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 10, 2006)

HMHB Manc Academy February....ok still a few months off yet, but I have bought me tickets and am very excited.  And I _will_ be taking oven gloves this time damnit


----------



## Onket (Nov 10, 2006)

Got tickets for NIN next March.

DJ Shadow in Brixton on the 15th Dec.


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 10, 2006)

Onket said:
			
		

> Got tickets for NIN next March.
> 
> DJ Shadow in Brixton on the 15th Dec.




glutton for punishment


----------



## Onket (Nov 10, 2006)

Well, I'm hoping I'll enjoy NIN cos I used to be into them. But I know fuck all about DJ Shadow. Studentdy dance music isn't it?!


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 10, 2006)

Onket said:
			
		

> Bugger, did I miss a sludgefeast gig?!



The one I know of is  Friday 22nd December at the Windmill. They don't seem to have been doing so many gigs lately but james is rather handily in town that weekend for Iron Maiden!


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 10, 2006)

Onket said:
			
		

> Well, I'm hoping I'll enjoy NIN cos I used to be into them. But I know fuck all about DJ Shadow. Studentdy dance music isn't it?!




just dull.. fine at home  but live? 'Saw' him at Electric Picnic. I wandered off about the same time half the rest of the crowd did


----------



## Onket (Nov 10, 2006)

Brilliant. Looking forward to that one then.

By the way, whoever said I shouldn't have bothered going to Southampton to see Pendulum- You were right, it was shit.


----------



## Moggy (Nov 10, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> just dull.. fine at home  but live? 'Saw' him at Electric Picnic. I wandered off about the same time half the rest of the crowd did



Yeah, caught half of his show at O2 in the summer and it just wasn't doing anything for me at all


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 10, 2006)

Onket said:
			
		

> Brilliant. Looking forward to that one then.
> 
> By the way, whoever said I shouldn't have bothered going to Southampton to see Pendulum- You were right, it was shit.



Well, that's Southampton for you. How were Pendulum?


----------



## Onket (Nov 10, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Well, that's Southampton for you. How were Pendulum?



The whole fucking trip was a debacle!

Anyway, Sludgefeast on Friday 22nd December at the Windmill is now in the diary, thanks for that.


----------



## STFC (Nov 16, 2006)

Paul Weller playing the music of The Jam, 29/01/2007, Irving Plaza, NYC. Get in!


----------



## Sturdy Wrists (Nov 16, 2006)

HMHB Frome Feb 2007
Propaghandi Thekla 7th December


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Onket said:
			
		

> By the way, whoever said I shouldn't have bothered going to Southampton to see Pendulum- You were right, it was shit.




that was me - you should always listen to your aunty tanky


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> Like I could wee a little!  Haha, not long now!  Saw them opening night in Nottingham last time, I'm hoping Santa thinks I deserve the dvd of that tour when it's out in a couple of weeks!   I'd imagine seeing them in Harrods would be quite surreal though?



it was a bit surreal, and I didn't really take it all in - I read the girls aloud forum afterwards and realised that I hadn't really taken much of it in at all - apparently cheryl's shoe fell off, I was completely oblivious to the fact.  it was just all too exciting to be noticing things like that


----------



## Onket (Nov 17, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> that was me - you should always listen to your aunty tanky



Noted.

Should I go to this then?- www.myspace.com/breakinggroundparty


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 17, 2006)

sojourner said:
			
		

> HMHB Manc Academy February....ok still a few months off yet, but I have bought me tickets and am very excited.  And I _will_ be taking oven gloves this time damnit




Cheers for the heads up on this. Off down there now to get my tickets, will be a top Xmas present for the young un.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Nov 17, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> it was a bit surreal, and I didn't really take it all in - I read the girls aloud forum afterwards and realised that I hadn't really taken much of it in at all - apparently cheryl's shoe fell off, I was completely oblivious to the fact.  it was just all too exciting to be noticing things like that


Haha, I think the forum notices too much!  Though always hand, it never matters if you're not close enough to take good live photos as somewhere there is pretty much bound to have, possibly complete with video!!


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm off to see Bassment Jaxx on the 30th in celerbration of my imminant birthday - should be a really good night coz madamV and sparklefish will be there! Woohoo finally gonna meet some urbs


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 18, 2006)

Onket said:
			
		

> Noted.
> 
> Should I go to this then?- www.myspace.com/breakinggroundparty




yeah, it's close enough to home


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm excited for you miss daisy


----------



## JTG (Nov 18, 2006)

Last night I saw Blackout who were, as usual, the shit 

Monday I am going to see Motorhead

Tuesday week I am going to see the Levellers


----------



## Paulaviki (Nov 21, 2006)

NIN and Deftones next march, both at Brixton.........more my boyfriends bands but I'm always willing to give it a try!


----------



## citydreams (Dec 5, 2006)

Oi Va Voi 

Thursday night @ Nabuccas 



www.myspace.com/oivavoi
http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio3/world/awards2003/profile_voi.shtml


----------



## Dubversion (Dec 5, 2006)

Got a few on the horizon

Friday - secret Broken Family Band gig.
Sunday - back To The Planet
17th - Snuff / Leatherface
21st - half man half biscuit

who said my tastes are stuck in the past?


----------



## belboid (Dec 5, 2006)

hardly anyone.

tho only cos most people have never heard of them!


----------



## Dubversion (Dec 5, 2006)

true, true


----------



## Brockway (Dec 5, 2006)

MC5 at Underworld in Camden London on THU, 07/12/2006. Well you get to see a couple of genuine legends anyway.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Dec 5, 2006)

Have got tix for the following next year ...

NIN @ Nottingham Arena
My Brightest Diamond @ Bush Hall
The Decemberists @ Shepherds Bush Empire
Eagle*Seagull @ Water Rats
Joe Lally @ Lumanaire
Joanna Newsom @ Barbican
ATP - fans pick weekend @ Butlins, Somerset (Ft's Shellac, Dubversion  )
Explosions in the Sky @ Koko

... always find it a bit strange booking tix for the following year - makes 'em seem sooooooo far away!


----------



## Kanda (Dec 5, 2006)

Onket said:
			
		

> Well, I'm hoping I'll enjoy NIN cos I used to be into them. But I know fuck all about DJ Shadow. Studentdy dance music isn't it?!



DJ Shadow is pretty damn good, a turntablist. Not what I would call studenty shite.


----------



## Dubversion (Dec 5, 2006)

fucking awful live though


----------



## Dubversion (Dec 5, 2006)

The_Reverend_M said:
			
		

> ATP - fans pick weekend @ Butlins, Somerset (Ft's Shellac, Dubversion  )



shit fuck cock wank


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Dec 5, 2006)

They're bound to do a gig or five while they're over here


----------



## Dubversion (Dec 5, 2006)

The_Reverend_M said:
			
		

> They're bound to do a gig or five while they're over here




tends to be the system


----------



## milesy (Dec 5, 2006)

morrissey on friday


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Dec 5, 2006)

Kanda said:
			
		

> DJ Shadow is pretty damn good, a turntablist. Not what I would call studenty shite.




His new album is a pile of the smelly stuff.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 5, 2006)

The_Reverend_M said:
			
		

> His new album is a pile of the smelly stuff.



Never bought an album, just heard quite a few downloaded Live sets.


----------



## Dubversion (Dec 5, 2006)

how the fuck am i supposed to choose between the Bloc Weekender and both weekends of ATP, and pay for it using 4 1/2p and some buttons?


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Dec 5, 2006)

Fingers crossed he hasn't incorporated any of his latest into the live set then!


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Dec 5, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> how the fuck am i supposed to choose between the Bloc Weekender and both weekends of ATP, and pay for it using 4 1/2p and some buttons?



I feel your pain, brother


----------



## Dubversion (Dec 5, 2006)

The_Reverend_M said:
			
		

> I feel your pain, brother




doing ATP over two weekends really fucks me off. the thing is, they put quite a lot of filler on each bill but between the two weekends they have

Low
Nick Cave
Shellac
Sparklehorse
Built To Spill
Dirty Three
Smog
Cat Power

which is 8 of my probably 30 favourite bands in the world. the first 4 are all of my favourite bands except Flaming Lips..


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Dec 5, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> doing ATP over two weekends really fucks me off. the thing is, they put quite a lot of filler on each bill but between the two weekends they have
> 
> Low
> Nick Cave
> ...



I know what you mean. I was holding out from buying tix to the first weekend until I knew the score for the 2nd one. Once I knew we could vote for the bands playing I just couldn't resist! Voted for:

1 Arcade Fire  
2 The Flaming Lips  
3 And You Will Know Us By The Trail Of The Dead....  
4 Pixies  
5 Le Tigre  
6 Man Man  
7 Postal Service  
8 The Silver Mount Zion Orchestra  
9 The Dresden Dolls  
10 Trans Am  

If they get half those bands I'll cream my pants   Just waiting on them announcing how the voting is going now ....


----------



## sojourner (Dec 5, 2006)

Off to see The Fratellis in Feb - I rather like the cheeky pups


----------



## Mallard (Dec 5, 2006)

Brockway said:
			
		

> MC5 at Underworld in Camden London on THU, 07/12/2006. Well you get to see a couple of genuine legends anyway.



Does Mike Watt out of Minutemen/Firehose play his 'Thunderbroom' and sing with 'em?


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Dec 5, 2006)

Mallard said:
			
		

> Does Mike Watt out of Minutemen/Firehose play his 'Thunderbroom' and sing with 'em?



I think Mark Arm from Mudhoney is singing with them on this tour ...


----------



## Mallard (Dec 5, 2006)

The_Reverend_M said:
			
		

> I think Mark Arm from Mudhoney is singing with them on this tour ...



Ta. Are they playing anywhere in the sticks or just London?


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Dec 5, 2006)

Mallard said:
			
		

> Ta. Are they playing anywhere in the sticks or just London?



Not too sure - sorry, mate!


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Dec 5, 2006)

First bands that have been voted for at ATP here: http://www.atpfestival.com/votehere/login.php5

Some damn good stuff there


----------



## Mallard (Dec 5, 2006)

The_Reverend_M said:
			
		

> Not too sure - sorry, mate!



I'll google it in desperation then


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Feb 2, 2007)

The Automatic next week in Birmingham and Klaxons in Liverpool in May.  I can't imagine either'll be as good as Girls Aloud will be but should be good fun anyway


----------



## mtbskalover (Feb 2, 2007)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> The Automatic next week in Birmingham



check out the design on the front of the drum kit, hopefully they will have my mates new design on it.  He grew up with them...


----------



## malice (Feb 2, 2007)

The_Reverend_M said:
			
		

> I know what you mean. I was holding out from buying tix to the first weekend until I knew the score for the 2nd one. Once I knew we could vote for the bands playing I just couldn't resist! Voted for:
> 
> 1 Arcade Fire
> 2 The Flaming Lips
> ...



Apparently Le Tigre have split   were a fab live band *small sob*
don't suppose anyone has heard anything more, what their plans are etc?


----------



## tastebud (Feb 2, 2007)

malice said:
			
		

> Apparently Le Tigre have split   were a fab live band *small sob*
> don't suppose anyone has heard anything more, what their plans are etc?


I heard that they were on a break- not split for good...? 

edit to add: 
*i is going to the following gigs:*
feist
nine inch nails
atp festival
the silver mount zion orchestra

*i already went to:*
isobell & mark lanegan
eagle seagull
arcade fire

*i will get tickets for:*
pearl jam
glastonbury
css

*perhaps get tickets for:*
the other atp

man, i've probably left some out. it's hard to keep track when you're mates with a gig pimp!


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 2, 2007)

be a crying shame if it was permanent


----------



## Abjekt (Feb 2, 2007)

Chromeo on the 8th at the Water Rats
Bonobo at the Forum on the 16th
A Trak/Kid Sister/Flosstradamus at Cargo on the 22nd

Then in March there's Kool Keith, Aim and Boom Bip in April.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Feb 2, 2007)

malice said:
			
		

> Apparently Le Tigre have split   were a fab live band *small sob*
> don't suppose anyone has heard anything more, what their plans are etc?



They were indeed. Me and Bluestreak went to their first _ever _(and second in the world!) UK gig supporting Brassy (What happened to them? Exactly!) at the Borderline - fantastic live from the very beggining   *ends bragging ... joins in with sobbing*

I heard they were on hiatus.   *crosses fingers not permanently*


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Feb 2, 2007)

Still to come for me gig wise ...

joe lally
trail of dead
a-trak & dj craze
my brightest diamond
explosions in the sky
feist
nine inch nails
trans am
arcade fire
andrew bird
boom bip
atp festival
the silver mount zion orchestra

*phew*! And I wonder why I'm always skint ...!


----------



## 118118 (Feb 2, 2007)

Probably been covered - but bonny prince billy is playing in London this month. He is v v good.

I don't go to gigs


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Feb 2, 2007)

Both dates sold out me thinks

Why not ...?


----------



## Abjekt (Feb 2, 2007)

The_Reverend_M said:
			
		

> Still to come for me gig wise ...
> 
> a-trak & dj craze


One day you and I shall cross paths... one day.


----------



## Iam (Feb 2, 2007)

Dan Sartain, in Bristol tomorrow.


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 2, 2007)

Only 1 for me at the mo....Bat For Lashes at the Glee Club in B'Ham on 20th Feb.


----------



## belboid (Feb 2, 2007)

depressingly few for me, Jarvis & Dylan is all, will try and go and see Trans Am in leeds as well tho


----------



## 118118 (Feb 2, 2007)

The_Reverend_M said:
			
		

> Both dates sold out me thinks
> 
> Why not ...?


Er... I'm always reading. 

Wrt my life history, because I only ever fell-in margianlly with people who go regularly. Tho tbh those short bursts when I did go, were a bit embaressing. I was a little to it to it to be cool - not dancing, just madness. I guess no-one knew - but looking back it wsn't pretty.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Feb 3, 2007)

Willy Mason - Cockpit Leeds -5th(?) May


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Feb 5, 2007)

Abjekt said:
			
		

> One day you and I shall cross paths... one day.



How did you find Kentaro? Particularly liked his cutting between two copies of 'Crowd Rocker' meself


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 18, 2007)

Super....3 more gigs to add....Femi Kuti at Warwick Arts centre on 22/02

                                        The Mighty Diamonds at the Buttermarket in 
                                        Shrewsbury on 14/03

                                         Malcolm Middleton at The Glee Club on 18/03



yay....


----------



## Dr_Gonzo (Feb 18, 2007)

And you will know us by the trail of dead
Good Shoes (maybe)
Air
It Hugs Back
The Silver Mount Zion Orchestra
ATP in May
Manic Street Preachers


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 19, 2007)

My ex and I are off to see The Oysterband at Finchley Arts Depot on Thursday evening.


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 19, 2007)

the mighty Morton Valence at Dingwalls on Wednesday to mark their being voted Fopp New Acts of 2006 (this a band featuring Hacker, who's been in Alabama 3, Band of Holy Joy etc - so not that new at all   )


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Feb 19, 2007)

Union Of Knives down the Barfly tonite and my current favorite purveyor of an old school punky racket Gallows down the 100 Club on March 6th


----------



## Dr_Gonzo (Feb 19, 2007)

just bought tickets to LCD soundsystem in March. I wanted to go to the late night gig but I'd have to leave early to get a train home.


----------



## tastebud (Feb 19, 2007)

*Update*

Nine Inch Nails 
Feist 
Silver Mount Zion
Arcade Fire** at Brixton
CSS
ATP in May

**the hottest!


----------



## LDR (Feb 19, 2007)

Guns 2 Roses at the beginning of March.  It'll be the third time I've seen them.  Yay!!


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Feb 20, 2007)

Going to see The Feeling in some country park in Cheshire in June, not sure if I expect a hot gig from it but should be fun.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 1, 2007)

Banco DJ set with video + System 7 live
26 Apr Concorde 2 

Eat Statice
25 May Brixton Academy


----------



## DJ Bigga (Mar 1, 2007)

Me! Tonight at speakers Corner!


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Mar 1, 2007)

Now also got tix for ...

Animal Collecitve
Sonic Youth
Priestbird
Panda Bear
DJ Yoda
Coldcut Ft. Alan Moore (!!!)


----------



## Mapped (Mar 1, 2007)

I've banned from buying any more tickets until we have summer festies sorted out, until then I have:

!!! (chk chk chk)
Arcade Fire
Get Cape Wear Cape Fly
CSS
Willy Mason


----------



## AnIdiot (Mar 1, 2007)

The_Reverend_M said:
			
		

> Now also got tix for ...
> 
> Animal Collecitve
> Sonic Youth
> ...



where did you find the tickets for yoda? have been looking but no luck so far!


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Mar 1, 2007)

www.ticketweb.co.uk


----------



## AnIdiot (Mar 1, 2007)

thank you muchly!!!


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Mar 1, 2007)

No probs


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 1, 2007)

hmmmm... was tempted by yoda, but I'll be away  but


----------



## dweller (Mar 1, 2007)

god  -  sonic youth playing daydream nation
and House of Love Playing their first album, 
at the shiny yuppie roundhouse

which fuckin media bore contrives these daft ideas?

anyway it makes me feel old
and the concert sold out, ach well 
I saw the proper DDN concert at the Kilburn National... 
mutter mutter
How about Butthole Surfers playing Hairway to Steven?


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 1, 2007)

Pleased to add The Fall this coming Monday...and The Shins March 25th I think....


----------



## Abjekt (Mar 2, 2007)

Chalk at the Scala has some belting line ups coming up.

TTC one week, Dead Prez the next and DJ Mehdi the week after that. Quality!


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Mar 2, 2007)

Dead Prez! Might have to go to that


----------



## Abjekt (Mar 2, 2007)

The line up for that night is Dead Prez, Prof Green and Mr Thing.

I shall no doubt be there and offering you the same "if you see someone dancing like an epileptic penguin, come say hi" as I always do


----------



## Abjekt (Mar 2, 2007)

That DJ Mehdi show has A-Trak and Kid Sister on the bill too, they were both dope as hell at Cargo the other week. Great show that'll be!


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Mar 2, 2007)

... they were pretty good ... but not as good as Kentero a few weeks before!


----------



## tastebud (Mar 2, 2007)

"Kentero"?


----------



## Abjekt (Mar 2, 2007)

Kentaro was ridiculously good, agreed. I really enjoyed the Flosstradamus/Kid Sister sets and A-Trak was dope. Craze kinda bored me a bit, he needed to drop the beat when people got hype, not carry on scratching.

Anyway, I fancy Kid Sister, so that's something to go for


----------



## tastebud (Mar 2, 2007)

Abjekt said:
			
		

> Kentaro was ridiculously good, agreed. I really enjoyed the Flosstradamus/Kid Sister sets and A-Trak was dope. Craze kinda bored me a bit, he needed to drop the beat when people got hype, not carry on scratching.
> 
> Anyway, I fancy Kid Sister, so that's something to go for


Kentaro was actually possibly the best thing I've ever seen, ever! 
I felt like I was on drugs... when in fact I was stone cold sober/straight.

He's amazing!


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Mar 2, 2007)

tastebud said:
			
		

> "Kentero"?



Yes. You're confused. You clearly didn't understand what I was absent mindedly mispelling in my sleep deprived state


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Mar 2, 2007)

Abjekt said:
			
		

> I really enjoyed the Flosstradamus/Kid Sister sets and A-Trak was dope. Craze kinda bored me a bit, he needed to drop the beat when people got hype, not carry on scratching.
> 
> Anyway, I fancy Kid Sister, so that's something to go for



I wasn't overly impressed by Craze & A-Trak's 'greatest hits of hip-hop' set before the live bit - much prefered they're lil' sets afterwards


----------



## Abjekt (Mar 2, 2007)

The_Reverend_M said:
			
		

> Yes. You're confused. You clearly didn't understand what I was absent mindedly mispelling in my sleep deprived state


No you're clearly an idiot for writing "e" instead of "a". Never ever post in a thread I'm in again.

EVER.


----------



## Abjekt (Mar 2, 2007)

I need to meet some of you lot I reckon. My friends are flakes who don't want to stay at shows til 1am because they've got work the next day. Despite the fact I work longer hours and for less pay than them.

Damn it.

Cut Chemist is playing Islington on the 15th. I can't go. But there you have it.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Mar 2, 2007)

Wanted to go to CC but am already seeing Arcade Fire. Oh well!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 2, 2007)

The_Reverend_M said:
			
		

> DJ Yoda



Oh I know him. Is he famousish then?


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Mar 2, 2007)

He is


----------



## sojourner (Mar 3, 2007)

Just got tickets for Patti Smith at Liverpool Academy in May   

tastebud - I am not jealous any more


----------



## tastebud (Mar 4, 2007)

Good. Glad to hear it, on both counts. 

Meanwhile, the hot gig I went to this weekend was bloody fucking amazing. Nine Inch Nails are a rocking live band.


----------



## Onket (Mar 5, 2007)

I've got 2 spare tickets to NIN in Brixton this Thursday if anyone is interested. If anyone wants to say they're shit, it won't be any good etc then don't bother.


----------



## tastebud (Mar 5, 2007)

Onket said:
			
		

> I've got 2 spare tickets to NIN in Brixton this Thursday if anyone is interested. If anyone wants to say they're shit, it won't be any good etc then don't bother.


how much?

(money, I mean).


----------



## Onket (Mar 5, 2007)

Nearly 30 bloody quid each & I'd like to get rid of both at the same time if possible.


----------



## tastebud (Mar 5, 2007)

hmm maybe not then  sorry.

my friend was considering paying 15. they rock, big time, but i think i couldn't pay that much twice. put them on ebay... you never know.


----------



## Onket (Mar 5, 2007)

I actually bought 4 planning to flog 2 for profit on ebay, then they announced extra dates, I don't even think they are going for face value on there- that'll teach me!!


----------



## tastebud (Mar 5, 2007)

you could try scarlet mist or whatever it's called.


----------



## Onket (Mar 5, 2007)

Hmmm, there's already 14 on there & most people will accept less than face value!


----------



## Abjekt (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm sure its been mentioned already but I just remembered El-P is playing Dingwalls on April 18. Hopefully there will be no Cage to ruin everything this time.


----------



## milesy (Mar 6, 2007)

the horrors


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Mar 6, 2007)

Amon Tobin .... in 7.1 Surround Sound!


----------



## Sunray (Mar 6, 2007)

Onket said:
			
		

> Hmmm, there's already 14 on there & most people will accept less than face value!



Better to sell at less than face than to not sell them at all.


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 6, 2007)

The Surgens at What's Cookin' on Saturday. Should be great - support from the marvellous Randy & Earl's Old Record Club


----------



## baldrick (Mar 6, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Just got tickets for Patti Smith at Liverpool Academy in May



I didn't know she was touring!  

eta: balls. i don't think i can get to any of those gigs.  i know birmingham is shit, but this just confirms it


----------



## Onket (Mar 6, 2007)

Sunray said:
			
		

> Better to sell at less than face than to not sell them at all.



Hmmm. Not sure- I am stubborn!!!


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 6, 2007)

Onket said:
			
		

> I've got 2 spare tickets to NIN in Brixton this Thursday if anyone is interested. If anyone wants to say they're shit, it won't be any good etc then don't bother.



The Po Po - tonight!

They're NIN's support band in Europe but aren't doing the UK dates. Really really good. Trying to get them more gigs before they rejoin the NIN tour at end of March. They'll play on any good bill. PM me if anyone has slots and I'll put you in touch with them or...try

www.myspace.com/thepopomusic


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Mar 6, 2007)

Get 'em to play Offline!


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 6, 2007)

Dunno if they're around then..they go to Germany on 23 March for 3 shows and then prob back to Philly


----------



## Abjekt (Mar 6, 2007)

Wu Tang are playing Brum in July.

They'd better fucking play London.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 6, 2007)

baldrick said:
			
		

> I didn't know she was touring!
> 
> eta: balls. i don't think i can get to any of those gigs.  i know birmingham is shit, but this just confirms it


I'm gobsmacked she's playing Liverpool - there's a fucking HUGE bunch of us going to see her


----------



## Onket (Mar 7, 2007)

Onket said:
			
		

> I've got 2 spare tickets to NIN in Brixton this Thursday if anyone is interested. If anyone wants to say they're shit, it won't be any good etc then don't bother.



Right then. I'm far too ill to go to this so there are now 4 standing tix available. I will accept offers.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 8, 2007)

Onket said:
			
		

> Right then. I'm far too ill to go to this so there are now 4 standing tix available. I will accept offers.



went last night..was good


----------



## baldrick (Mar 8, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> I'm gobsmacked she's playing Liverpool - there's a fucking HUGE bunch of us going to see her



wicked  <argh! i'm so jealous!   >

it's only at times like this i wish i could drive


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Mar 8, 2007)

SHELLAC!!!!!!!! But tix ain't on sale yet ...


----------



## Onket (Mar 8, 2007)

Onket said:
			
		

> Right then. I'm far too ill to go to this so there are now 4 standing tix available. I will accept offers.



Anyone, anyone? Or is it £120 of Onket's money down the pan?!!


----------



## tastebud (Mar 8, 2007)

i'd go... but only if it was about a tenner for the ticket.


----------



## Onket (Mar 8, 2007)

tastebud said:
			
		

> i'd go... but only if it was about a tenner for the ticket.



How many do you want? You'll have to come to collect them too (only up Brixton Rd).


----------



## LDR (Mar 8, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> The Surgens at What's Cookin' on Saturday. Should be great - support from the marvellous Randy & Earl's Old Record Club


Will be great despite Randy & Earl.


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 8, 2007)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> Will be great despite Randy & Earl.




you coming down then? 

we've been told it's a lot 'rowdier' downstairs so i've been digging out some noisy barroom classics and country soul, hillbilly and garagey stuff


----------



## LDR (Mar 8, 2007)

I believe I will be making an appearance and then off to a house party not too far away.


----------



## tufty79 (Mar 27, 2007)

got devastations, thee more shallows, herman dune and the national coming up..... and maybe the dirty three all tomorrow's parties


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 27, 2007)

I went to see The Shins last night who were very good...but apart from festivals I have as yet got nowt lined up...but may go to RDF gig in Brum on Sat...??


----------



## milesy (Apr 13, 2007)

the horrors. at the coronet. tonight


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 13, 2007)

tufty79 said:
			
		

> and the national coming up.....



really need to see them, love their stuff SO much


----------



## milesy (Apr 13, 2007)

kitty daisy & lewis in may (twice)
demented are go in may
and girls aloud in may (althoguh i have already mentioned that on this thread many times. it's at wembley arena. have i mentioned that we'll be in the 4th row from the front?!?!?  )


----------



## LDR (Apr 13, 2007)

Motley Crue are playing soon with Papa Roach as support.

I've seen Papa Roach before who were ok but nothing special but never the mighty Crue despite being one of my favourite bands from my youth.

However, I bet I'll be disappointed if I go 'cause they're old and my tastes have changed. But then again it may be the only opportunity I ever get to see the original line-up. 

What a dilemma.    To go or not to go?


----------



## Bomber (Apr 13, 2007)

Awaiting arrival of my ticket for PJ Harvey's solo set at Manchester Bridgwater hall as part of the Manchester festival  and I've just spotted a rare oppurtunity to catch Los Lobos up North in Liverpool, one of my long time fave bands !! I'm also taking my son to see The Who in Brum as sort of rites of passage thing !!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 13, 2007)

Where's what's cookin'? I could persuade G.. could even share a taxi.


----------



## LDR (Apr 13, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Where's what's cookin'? I could persuade G.. could even share a taxi.


It's in Leytonstone.  Details here. 

I'm going tomorrow night.


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 13, 2007)

milesy said:
			
		

> demented are go in may


----------



## tufty79 (Apr 13, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> really need to see them, love their stuff SO much


get yerself down the astoria on the 22nd may then 
(their new album's out the day before)


----------



## milesy (Apr 14, 2007)

milesy said:
			
		

> the horrors. at the coronet. tonight



well, they were very good. for the _twenty_ fucking minutes or so they played for!! don't strain yourself, lads!!


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Apr 14, 2007)

The punk-tastic Gallows at Kings College, June 21st


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 14, 2007)

Will be seeing The Nightingales on May 11th , Nouvelle Vague on May 22nd and Sparklehorse on June 4th.....crikey nearly forgot Tinariwen on May 6th...then thats it till after summer of various music festivals..


----------



## Onket (Apr 16, 2007)

Carter on the 2nd Nov anyone?!


----------



## tastebud (Apr 18, 2007)

Well Feist was amazing last night.
She has the most beautiful voice live. Fantastic!


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Apr 18, 2007)

^^^ What she said!


----------



## milesy (Apr 18, 2007)

the legendary shack shakers on monday


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Apr 18, 2007)

CSS @ The Astoria on Sunday


----------



## tef (Apr 18, 2007)

The_Reverend_M said:
			
		

> CSS @ The Astoria on Sunday



I'm going on monday to that. Css + Ratatat 

Then there is cornelius in a month, at koko

And then devo in a few more.


----------



## Final (Apr 18, 2007)

Alice Cooper supported by Motorhead playing wembley arena later this year.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Apr 18, 2007)

tef said:
			
		

> I'm going on monday to that. Css + Ratatat
> 
> Then there is cornelius in a month, at koko
> 
> And then devo in a few more.



Gonna see Cornerlius at ATP. Need to get me Devo ticket on payday!


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 18, 2007)

Legendary Shack Shakers on Monday
Tiger Lillies next week
What's Cookin' all dayer in June


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Apr 20, 2007)

Frank Black playing the Shephards Bush Empire on Sunday 15th July in support of a solo 'best of' - playing the 'best of' in it's entirety


----------



## Mapped (Apr 20, 2007)

The_Reverend_M said:
			
		

> CSS @ The Astoria on Sunday



I've got 2 tickets going spare for this (face value) as we can't make it anymore. I'm having bugger all luck shifting them on Scarlet Mist and Gumtree.

My Gigs, that I will be attending: 

Willy Mason in May
Gogol Bordello in May
Possibly Faithless day at Wireless (I might hold out for free tickets again though)
Glastonbury  
Alabama 3 in October


----------



## milesy (May 9, 2007)

demented are go tonight, with the cathouse creepers and the ace hot rocket trio


----------



## Dubversion (May 9, 2007)

milesy said:
			
		

> demented are go tonight, with the cathouse creepers and the ace hot rocket trio




HRT are playing in New X on the 31st - you up for it?


----------



## milesy (May 9, 2007)

i would be, but we're gonna be in brighton. new cross is only around the corner from us, too. ah well - they're playing at the purple turtle in camden on the 28th though if you fancy that?


----------



## Dubversion (May 9, 2007)

nah, not THAT into them 

(North London - shudder)


----------



## ska invita (May 9, 2007)

KRS One is going to be at The Forum in July - 90% sure... this is still being negotiated... He only comes by boat you know - refuses to fly.

If you only ever see one rap gig in your life it should be this one.


----------



## milesy (May 9, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> nah, not THAT into them
> 
> (North London - shudder)



bumhead


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 9, 2007)

niksativa said:
			
		

> KRS One is going to be at The Forum in July - 90% sure... this is still being negotiated... He only comes by boat you know - refuses to fly.
> 
> If you only ever see one rap gig in your life it should be this one.



Hope this turns out to be true - was already going to another gig when he last came over ...


----------



## SubZeroCat (May 9, 2007)

I'm going to see Electrelane tonight and I've got my Broken Family Band ticket for June


----------



## Tank Girl (May 9, 2007)

hot rocket trio on saturday night


----------



## Tank Girl (May 9, 2007)

dub - hot rocket trio are playing at the windmill on monday.


----------



## Tank Girl (May 9, 2007)

scrap that, the windmill date is no longer on their myspace.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 10, 2007)

Just bought me ticket for ... Trail of Dead at Islington Academy in August


----------



## braindancer (May 10, 2007)

Shellac and Do Make Say Think next week - gigerama!


----------



## Dubversion (May 10, 2007)

any idea who the shellac support is?


----------



## braindancer (May 10, 2007)

ATP website suggests it is 'Lords' whoever they may be......


----------



## Dubversion (May 10, 2007)

ok, cheers


----------



## boing! (May 10, 2007)

seeing Battles and Clark next wednesday at the Scala. Thats about all i have planned at the moment.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 10, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing Battles at ATP. Have heard they're quite special live


----------



## twistedAM (May 10, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> scrap that, the windmill date is no longer on their myspace.




They're playing on Monday 14th at the Windmill for definite. Ben HRT's actually promoting the gig and thought they'd drop out and then had a rethink.


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2007)

niksativa said:
			
		

> KRS One is going to be at The Forum in July - 90% sure... this is still being negotiated... He only comes by boat you know - refuses to fly.
> 
> If you only ever see one rap gig in your life it should be this one.


Confirmed! Posters are pressed!





fat

...only a month away...


----------



## onemonkey (May 10, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> What's Cookin' all dayer in June


cool, which day?


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 11, 2007)

In other hip-hop news Pharoahe Monch to play The Jazz Cafe on Sunday 1oth of June


----------



## Moggy (May 11, 2007)

The_Reverend_M said:
			
		

> Frank Black playing the Shephards Bush Empire on Sunday 15th July in support of a solo 'best of' - playing the 'best of' in it's entirety



Anyone else up for this? Might well book a ticket later


----------



## citydreams (May 11, 2007)

Grinderman @ the Forum, 20th June


----------



## twistedAM (May 11, 2007)

I'm hoopefully blagging a £75 ticket for Steely Dan at Hammersmith Apollo


----------



## tastebud (May 11, 2007)

citydreams said:
			
		

> Grinderman @ the Forum, 20th June


you bastard! * jealousy*

are you not going to glasto?


----------



## Tank Girl (May 11, 2007)

twisted said:
			
		

> They're playing on Monday 14th at the Windmill for definite. Ben HRT's actually promoting the gig and thought they'd drop out and then had a rethink.



yeah, milesy had a word with the drummer the other night, and his opinion was that yeah, they should do it really


----------



## Tank Girl (May 11, 2007)

prince in august and september


----------



## LDR (May 11, 2007)

I'm off to see *Inner City Unit* who are a British Punk/hard edged Space rock band fronted by ex- Hawkwind founder Nik Turner on saxophone with Trev Thoms on guitar.

Yay!  Only a tenner if anyone else wants to come.  They're playing at the Standard in Walthamstow.

E2A: It's tonight.


----------



## Termite Man (May 11, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> yeah, milesy had a word with the drummer the other night, and his opinion was that yeah, they should do it really



When I spoke to Wally he said they weren't playing ? I'm very confused now !

The one on the 28th should be good as well . It's at The Purple Turtle in Camden with Tommy Schitt and the punishment fuckers


----------



## Tank Girl (May 11, 2007)

you spoke to wally? *faints*


----------



## Termite Man (May 11, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> you spoke to wally? *faints*



I've done it more than once now as well !


----------



## Tank Girl (May 11, 2007)

the windmill is back on their listings


----------



## Tank Girl (May 11, 2007)

Termite Man said:
			
		

> I've done it more than once now as well !



I did think of a saucy reply to that, but I shall refrain


----------



## Termite Man (May 11, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> the windmill is back on their listings




I just checked that . You and milesy going then ? I may try and get shells to come along as well !


----------



## sojourner (May 11, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> prince in august and september


 


Patti Smith for me, next Sunday (can't WAIT)


----------



## Tank Girl (May 11, 2007)

I doubt it, cos we're supposed to be going to see them tomorrow and we're a bit skint to be going out again on monday night - but we shall see... we'll let you know


----------



## Tank Girl (May 11, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Patti Smith for me, next Sunday (can't WAIT)



nice one soj


----------



## LDR (May 11, 2007)

Termite Man said:
			
		

> When I spoke to Wally he said they weren't playing ? I'm very confused now !


Is he the one who looks like Jason Donovan?


----------



## Termite Man (May 11, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> I doubt it, cos we're supposed to be going to see them tomorrow and we're a bit skint to be going out again on monday night - but we shall see... we'll let you know



Cool !


----------



## milesy (May 11, 2007)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> Is he the one who looks like Jason Donovan?



no, that's the drummer i think you're on about - although he didn't when i saw them on wednesday as he had his hair up in a big quiff. wally is the singer that all the girls swoon over (well, the missus and PieEye)


----------



## lights.out.london (May 11, 2007)

Bugger all on at the mo which interests me. Might go see Dr Feelgood/Eddie and the Hot Rods tomorrow. But they want £14!?


----------



## LDR (May 11, 2007)

@milesy - And Dub too.  

He whispered in my ear not to tell PieEye but he said nothing about mentioning it to you.


----------



## citydreams (May 11, 2007)

tastebud said:
			
		

> you bastard! * jealousy*
> 
> are you not going to glasto?



I'm going with a hardcore Nick Cave addict as her bodyguard for when she rushes the stage 

No glasto for me.. I was stupid enough to think that my masters should come first.  never again.


----------



## tastebud (May 12, 2007)

i'm a hardcore nc addict too.
he and i shall get married some day you know.
enjoy!


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 12, 2007)

For all you Jesus Lizard fans ....

http://www.barflyclub.com/camden/wh...avid+Yow+from+JESUS+LIZARD+)+++Special+Guests


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 14, 2007)

Off to see Willy Mason this evening at the Cockpit in Leeds - just met the man himself, good bloke. Anyone else going?


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 14, 2007)

Off to see Willy Mason this evening at the Cockpit in Leeds - just met the man himself, good bloke. Anyone else going?


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 14, 2007)

citydreams said:
			
		

> Grinderman @ the Forum, 20th June


Wahey!


----------



## tufty79 (May 16, 2007)

downdime and drummer chasing on friday...
THE NATIONAL ON TUESDAY! 
and then in july!
and then following them round britain again in november
*explodes*


----------



## Dubversion (May 16, 2007)

tufty79 said:
			
		

> downdime and drummer chasing on friday...
> THE NATIONAL ON TUESDAY!
> and then in july!
> and then following them round britain again in november
> *explodes*




this may be heretical but on a couple of listens i'm a bit disappointed with the new album.. sounds a little more 'rock' somehow


----------



## Abjekt (May 16, 2007)

Lost of good 'uns coming up including 3 in 3 days.

I've got Mark Ronson tomorrow.

Then May 31st - Diplo/Bonde/Radioclit
June 1st - Juggaknots/Jehst/Asaviour/Task Force/DJ MK/Harry Love
June 2nd - Kid Sister/A-Trak

Booya.


----------



## tufty79 (May 16, 2007)

took a while for it to sit right with my ears.
i still can't listen to one of the tracks cos of the use of the word 'ruffian' (it really grates for some reason).
give it time


----------



## milesy (May 16, 2007)

10 sleeps until seeing them girls at wembley


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 16, 2007)

Abjekt said:
			
		

> Lost of good 'uns coming up including 3 in 3 days.
> 
> I've got Mark Ronson tomorrow.
> 
> ...



I was tempted by the diplo/bonde one but it's the same night as the next offline @ jamm. Oh well.


----------



## Pus D (May 16, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> this may be heretical but on a couple of listens i'm a bit disappointed with the new album.. sounds a little more 'rock' somehow


They're playing free instore at FOPP Tottenham Court Road on Monday 6pm (21st)...wristbands in the morning


----------



## Abjekt (May 16, 2007)

The_Reverend_M said:
			
		

> I was tempted by the diplo/bonde one but it's the same night as the next offline @ jamm. Oh well.


They're playing at the Brazilian festival thingy soon anyway, with Amanda Blank who is my favouritest, so that's be good. Go to that for sure mate!


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 16, 2007)

Let me know the dates/details when you do


----------



## Abjekt (May 16, 2007)

http://www.caughtinthecrossfire.com/music/news/3853

Have a butcher's at that, it says everything.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 16, 2007)

Cheers! I'd forgotten they were supporting Os Mutantes


----------



## sojourner (May 21, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Patti Smith for me, next Sunday (can't WAIT)


This was last night


And, I'm still gobsmacked by how utterly magfuckingnificent she was.  Talk about shamanic.  There wasn't one person who wasn't screaming, shouting, stamping and clapping by the end.  Gloria was out of this world; her contempt on Smells Like was perfect, and she finished on Rock n Roll Nigger - the roof was indeed raised.

If she ever starts a Church of Patti - I'm in, no question

Her grannys from Liverpool as it turns out, somewhere by the docks, and she said she was gonna have a wander and look at the place today    I've sent my mate out on stalking duties as he lives round there


----------



## hattie (May 25, 2007)

*patti smith*




			
				sojourner said:
			
		

> And, I'm still gobsmacked by how utterly magfuckingnificent she was.



me to - i saw her last night in sheffield. i nearly cried with delight. superb woman   x a million


----------



## Flavour (May 25, 2007)

i was trying to book skream for a show in norwich, just been turned down by venue for fear of 'crowd risk'


----------



## milesy (May 25, 2007)

ooooh it's kitty, daisy & lewis tonight 

and then girls aloud tomorrow night!!


----------



## tastebud (May 25, 2007)

i'm seeing st. vincent  in two weeks, and andrew bird, who is being supported by st. vincent. but more importantly i'm seeing feist again in july, at the scala.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 25, 2007)

Feist at the scala will be


----------



## tastebud (May 25, 2007)

sitting down was quite cool last time though.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 25, 2007)

Yeah, but this is 'intimate'


----------



## belboid (May 26, 2007)

hattie said:
			
		

> *patti smith*
> me to - i saw her last night in sheffield. i nearly cried with delight. superb woman   x a million


gggrrrrr.....

I had been looking forward to this so much, but sadly my tickets said 8pm _doors_ and turns out it was actually 6.45 doors apparently!  We got to see 7 bloody songs. I hear that she did Highway 61 for Bobs birthday too.  

Still, she did look amazing! And twenty quid was just about worth it just to see her doing Gloria & Rock n Roll Nigger (plus a forthright but polite complaint has got me a free ticket to any gig before August, which'll be Hayseed Dixie I guess)


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jun 14, 2007)

Kentaro to play Cargo on the 10th of July!!!!!!!

http://www.ticketweb.co.uk/user/?region=gb_london&query=detail&event=224882

This man is sooooooooooooooo good


----------



## tastebud (Jun 14, 2007)

yep. i second that. he's still the best thing i've seen live in years.

my ticket is booked!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 14, 2007)

prince - 4th august, 13th september and 21st september - I hadn't intended to see prince three times, but there you go


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 14, 2007)

bizarre 2 promoter gig on saturday, if i make it (skylarkin, grammatics, fran rodgers, the sugars, napoleon IIIrd, paul marshall, ape drape escape, downdime)
the national in nongham on 11th july
latitude on the 13th 
brudenell goodness on the 27th

woohoo!


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jun 15, 2007)

Feist to play The Shepherds Bush Empire again in September ... saw her there a few months ago so might give this one a miss ...


----------



## milesy (Jul 9, 2007)

wanda jackson and hot rocket trio at the luminaire on the 27th of july


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 9, 2007)

waaaahhhhhh!

tomorrow i am going to see 'vessels' at the horse
WEDNESDAY I AM GOING TO SEE THE NATIONAL in nottingham!!1!!

thursday we leave for latitude for the national
and lots of other very goods. including vessels again.

and then home on monday and then hoersmsrioodn at the horse on friday, making sweet music with dave til the following friday, when i is hosting a big gig at the brudenells full of win.

lots of gig! yay!


----------



## tastebud (Jul 9, 2007)

Tomorrow: Kentaro at Cargo again
Weds: Animal Collective supported by Marnie Stern... I won the tickets! 
17th: Soulsavers
30th: Laura Veirs
3rd Aug: St. Vincent again
Feist again some time in July
6th Oct: Handsome Furs

Arcade Fire again some time in Oct...

I forgot Trail of Dead.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jul 9, 2007)

Bizarrely enough my upcoming gigs are very similar to Tastebud's  

Additions though ...

Frank Black on Sunday
Easy Star All Stars next Tuesday
... Trail of Dead in August
Sonic Youth in September
Chris Cornell in September


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 9, 2007)

milesy said:
			
		

> wanda jackson and hot rocket trio at the luminaire on the 27th of july



ooh me too   

underworld in october.


----------



## milesy (Jul 9, 2007)

oh yeah, i forgot you were going to that. what i am going to have for tea on that evening then?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 9, 2007)

chilli probably


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 9, 2007)

or pizza.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 9, 2007)

o my...

It's happening. And it's an unbelievable €11. 
The National (+ support)
Wednesday 28th of November 2007
Melkweg (old hall), Amsterdam
€11 + servicecosts + membership
Presale starts next Wednesday 11th of July @ 10:00

(Online tickets can be bought through www.ticketservice.nl)


i'm so so so going.
and if i get a superduperwellpaying job, i'm getting an interail ticket and doing the paris date as well.


----------



## Iam (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm also going to the Soulsavers gig in that London on the 17th, with sturdy_wrists.

And hopefully, NoMeansNo, in October. That'd be


----------



## Onket (Jul 9, 2007)

I saw NoMeansNo last week. They are still ace.


----------



## Iam (Jul 9, 2007)

Yay!


----------



## Onket (Jul 9, 2007)

Hang on. 

Are they in London in November then?!!!!


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 9, 2007)

if you mean the lovely national (and if you don't, you should ), then yes.
on november 7th

http://www.americanmary.com/ for other dates 
(m going to all teh uk ones 'cept brum and portsmouth and possibly bristol...)


----------



## Onket (Jul 9, 2007)

I meant NoMeansNo actually, sorry!


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 9, 2007)

heh.
i love it when i do that


----------



## LDR (Jul 11, 2007)

Argonaut.

18 Jul 2007, 19:00
Oh! bar, 111-113 camden high st, London, London
Cost : Nothing, nada, NO COST!

http://www.myspace.com/argonautband


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jul 13, 2007)

Got tix for Hot Hot Heat at Kings College in August this morning


----------



## Iam (Jul 13, 2007)

Onket said:
			
		

> Hang on.
> 
> Are they in London in November then?!!!!



Hard to tell, exactly. The flyers I saw were for the Thekla in Bristol on the 1st...

http://www.nomeanswhatever.com/calendar/calendar.php?mode=view&id=153

But...

http://www.nomeanswhatever.com/calendar/calendar.php?mode=view&id=147

Hmm.

Hope so, one way or another, cos I'm there. Even if it means another late evening drive back from London, gotta be worth it.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 25, 2007)

super furry animals at the roundhouse in november


----------



## sojourner (Jul 25, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> super furry animals at the roundhouse in november


They're brilliant live

When I saw them, they showed a film of them driving round various places in this moonbuggy type thing, then showed them driving into the venue, and then they drove onto the stage in it, all dressed up in spacesuits


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 25, 2007)

I've only got in to them in the last couple of years, so I'm bloody excited that I'm gonna get to see them. normally I get into stuff too late and they've split up  (or died)


----------



## milesy (Jul 25, 2007)

yay!! SFA!! excited 

also got demented are go in november.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 25, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> I've only got in to them in the last couple of years, so I'm bloody excited that I'm gonna get to see them. *normally I get into stuff too late and they've split up  (or died*)


I hear ya - I'm exactly the same!  

I wasn't really into them for ages, but they are quality - and it was the one and only time I've ever heard a song sung completely in Welsh    I love Gruff, he's great


----------



## LDR (Jul 25, 2007)

SFA's put on one of the best live shows around.  You will not be disappointed.


----------



## Skorch (Jul 25, 2007)

Bedouin Soundclash is playing the Boarderline on 20th August.  

http://www.myspace.com/bedouin

They're good stuff.  Not that having your song in a commercial is necessarily a good thing, but one of their songs was used in a TMobile commercial last year (last song on the myspace page).


----------



## belboid (Jul 25, 2007)

super furries??!!  ace stuff.....

aha!  looks like i'll have a night out in leeds at the end of october then, a couple of nights before the white stripes, groovy


----------



## sojourner (Jul 25, 2007)

I'd be going to see SFA meself but I'm too poor to buy any more tickets for a while yet


----------



## milesy (Jul 25, 2007)

so no-one excited about demented are go, then?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 25, 2007)

nah.


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 25, 2007)

Skorch said:
			
		

> Bedouin Soundclash is playing the Boarderline on 20th August.
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/bedouin
> 
> They're good stuff.  Not that having your song in a commercial is necessarily a good thing, but one of their songs was used in a TMobile commercial last year (last song on the myspace page).




horrible horrible horrible holiday reggae filth. Kill them in the face


----------



## belboid (Jul 25, 2007)

milesy said:
			
		

> so no-one excited about demented are go, then?


any more details?  i can't find owt


----------



## milesy (Jul 25, 2007)

here ya go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





tickets are for sale on ticketweb


----------



## Skorch (Jul 25, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> horrible horrible horrible holiday reggae filth. Kill them in the face



Dude, they've got a black bassist.  That gives 'em cred don't it?

Holiday reggae is pretty harsh.  They ain't no UB40.  Reggae rhythms are sweet in any form though.


----------



## LDR (Jul 25, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> horrible horrible horrible holiday reggae filth. Kill them in the face


Are they the guys who opened for Gogol Bordello in Brixton not so long ago?  If so, they are really shite IMHO of course.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 25, 2007)

Skorch said:
			
		

> Dude, they've got a black bassist.  That gives 'em cred don't it?
> 
> Holiday reggae is pretty harsh.  They ain't no UB40.  Reggae rhythms are sweet in any form though.


  to this entire post


----------



## belboid (Jul 25, 2007)

milesy said:
			
		

> here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pah, london only, sod 'em


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jul 25, 2007)

"Holiday" Reggae. Never heard that terminology before. Have to remember that one.


----------



## twister (Jul 26, 2007)

basement jaxxx 2moro  - woo-hoo!


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 26, 2007)

Skorch said:
			
		

> Dude, they've got a black bassist.  That gives 'em cred don't it?



that's a bit dodgy, no? 




			
				Skorch said:
			
		

> Holiday reggae is pretty harsh.  They ain't no UB40.  Reggae rhythms are sweet in any form though.



UB40 used to be great, back in the day. Reggae rhythms are definitely NOT sweet in any form. Can i direct your good self to either Big Mountain - I Love Your Way or Ace of Base - All That She Wants?


----------



## milesy (Jul 26, 2007)

milesy said:
			
		

> wanda jackson and hot rocket trio at the luminaire on the 27th of july



tomorrow


----------



## Iam (Jul 26, 2007)

milesy said:
			
		

> here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you goin', then?

It was suggested to me this week and I thought it was a midweek, but it's not. It's a Friday...

Hmmm.


----------



## milesy (Jul 26, 2007)

yes i am. me and termite man will be there. you should come along, if you can


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 26, 2007)

milesy said:
			
		

> tomorrow




i am SO jealous


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 26, 2007)

tomorrow


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jul 27, 2007)

Bought tix today to My Brightest Diamond at The Lumanaire and Adam Green at The Union Chapel


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 27, 2007)

Going to see these sharp lookin' fellas tomorrow, and I can't wait


----------



## Onket (Jul 27, 2007)

Are they all really short?


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 27, 2007)

tonight - home of the brave, thee northcoats, epic 45 and tim and sam's tim and the sam band with tim and sam

at the brudenell, leeds, fiver in.
wheeee!#



ps you should all come to is. yes indeed.#


xx


----------



## milesy (Jul 27, 2007)

Smoky said:
			
		

> Going to see these sharp lookin' fellas tomorrow, and I can't wait



is that king pleasure and the biscuit boys? i've never heard 'em. a friend of mine (who posts here) went to school wtih one of em i think. are they good?


----------



## Macabre (Jul 27, 2007)

This thread is getting a bit long, innit.  Maybe they should be multiple threads with the gigs for specific months.  Crap/Not Crap idea?


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 27, 2007)

milesy said:
			
		

> is that king pleasure and the biscuit boys? i've never heard 'em. a friend of mine (who posts here) went to school wtih one of em i think. are they good?



Yeah it's them, it's my birthday Saturday and I was looking everywhere for a swing band that will be playing and I found out they were playing at the pigalle club, which is a 1940s supper club in Picadilly.  Judging by the music on their myspace page they are brilliant.


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 27, 2007)

they're supposed to be great, always meant to check them out


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 27, 2007)

Onket said:
			
		

> Are they all really short?



no, the photo isn't lifesize.


(((Onket)))


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 27, 2007)

Macabre said:
			
		

> This thread is getting a bit long, innit.  Maybe they should be multiple threads with the gigs for specific months.  Crap/Not Crap idea?



You may be onto something here, Urban is the best place to go for information about music, i've discovered loads of new bands on here that I wouldn't have found otherwise.  My gig attendance has been shit the past couple of years and i'd like to get back into it, maybe we could have a sticky thread at the start of each month where people can post what gigs are coming up?


----------



## milesy (Jul 27, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i am SO jealous



that's the only reason why we're going, to be honest.


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 27, 2007)

milesy said:
			
		

> that's the only reason why we're going, to be honest.




there are worse reasons


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jul 27, 2007)

Just bought tix to see Rakim at the Jazz Cafe - sweeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## Onket (Jul 27, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> no, the photo isn't lifesize.
> 
> 
> (((Onket)))



Bloody hell!


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 29, 2007)

Wow what an amazing band those biscuit boys are, the best night out i've had in a very long time


----------



## sojourner (Sep 1, 2007)

Richard Hawley - next Saturday at the Philharmonic in Liverpool. Can't wait!


----------



## kained&able (Sep 1, 2007)

I get to see pitchshifter again farirl soon. WOO HOOO!!!

I love em i do.


dave


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 1, 2007)

go! team on tuesday night - free@brick lane


----------



## Balbi (Sep 20, 2007)

Bedlam Breakout

King Kurt
Demented are Go
Junkyard
Devilish Presley
The Rock-it Dogs
Lunavegas

Fifteen quid for the day, and free into the club afterwards.


----------



## milesy (Sep 20, 2007)

looks cool. where's that? i think i saw the rock-it dogs this year and they were crap, though, if they are who i think they are.


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 20, 2007)

An Audience With Robert Wyatt at the Purcell Rooms.

a birthday present. SO fucking excited


----------



## Balbi (Sep 20, 2007)

Northampton, dunno what our sandpit of a club's doing with King Kurt and Demented playing. But i'll happily take that.

Lethal Bizzle this weekend though


----------



## Mapped (Sep 20, 2007)

I can't afford any more tickets at the moment   but I have a mixed bag of Autumn gigs booked.

*Decemberists* - Royal Festival Hall 02/10
*Alabama 3* - Astoria 07/10
*Foo Fighters *- 02 18/11 (I should stop going to see this lot seing as they stopped making good music after the first two albums, but me and my mates somehow can't resist the temptation)
*Cat Empire *- SBE 30/11 (This lot were a glasto highlight for me)
*Gogol Bordello* -Hammersmith 8/12
*Chemical Bros* - Brixton 14/12

and hopefully some small gigs and some with my band in between that lot.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Sep 20, 2007)

Coming up for me ...

My Brightest Diamond @ Lumanaire (on Monday)
Adam Green @ Union Chapel (on Tuesday)
PJ Harvey @ RFH (next Saturday)
Handsome Furs @ The Fly (6th Oct)
Jeffrey Lewis @ The Windmill (14th Oct - where me and Bluestreak will also be DJing!!! *excited* )
Hexstatic @ Scala (18th Oct - with DJ Food & DK supporting and a full size cinema screen being used by Hexstatic!!)
Thrill Jockey Alldayer Ft. Fiery Furnaces, Sea & Cake, Trans Am @ Koko (11th Nov)
Jello Biafra @ Union Chapel (18th Oct - been toooo long since I've seen the legend )

... so plenty to do!


----------



## Balbi (Sep 20, 2007)

Balbi said:
			
		

> Bedlam Breakout
> 
> King Kurt
> Demented are Go
> ...



Oh ffs, it's the same weekend as PROD.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 20, 2007)

Hmmm...I'm really rather tempted to go and see HMHB at Blackpool Tower Lounge in November.  I mean, how fucking CORNY Nigel?!


----------



## Onket (Sep 20, 2007)

NoMeanNo @ the Underworld, Camden on Sunday.


----------



## milesy (Sep 20, 2007)

gallon drunk, tonight, madame jojo's.


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 20, 2007)

^^^^^^^ same as him.

tomorrow, prince for the last time.


----------



## GroovyCrimes (Sep 20, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> tomorrow, prince for the last time.



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ same as her.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 20, 2007)

HMHB Blackpool Tower Lounge - 23 November    

Daughter's coming too


----------



## kained&able (Sep 20, 2007)

In the next two months i get to see:

Cyclonius, tonight(mates managing him)   http://www.myspace.com/cyclonious 

Capdown twice including th RIP show.

Pitchshifter

Idlewild

Nofx

and probbaley my flat mates band  the wutars  http://www.myspace.com/wutars   5/6 times.

Good stuff!

dave


----------



## LDR (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm off to see THE BROKEN FAMILY BAND at Koko next month.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Sep 22, 2007)

milesy said:
			
		

> gallon drunk, tonight, madame jojo's.


My god are they still going?!

I'll be seeing Joanna again on Friday at the Albert Hall <swoon>


----------



## tufty79 (Oct 7, 2007)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> I'm off to see THE BROKEN FAMILY BAND at Koko next month.


me too, hopefully 


tonight: alabama 3
tuesday: epic 45
wednesday: cowboy junkies
thursday: new york alcoholic anxiety attack
friday: randoms at light night leeds....


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 8, 2007)

Sons and Daughters next month 

I'm still holding out for a Nijmegen Nomeansno replay...


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Oct 8, 2007)

Coming up: Shout out louds, the national.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Oct 8, 2007)

tufty79 said:
			
		

> me too, hopefully
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm going to that too, Ryan Adams and Thea Gilmore are playing too.


----------



## tufty79 (Oct 8, 2007)

Boris Sprinkler said:
			
		

> Coming up: Shout out louds, the national.


NATIONALS!

_planned_ i has the manchester, london and possibly brum dates to attend.  and then, if things pull off ok, amsterdam, moscow and maybe berlin!



*crosses fingers and remembers how to budget wisely*


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Oct 8, 2007)

Holy Fuck in a few months at The Social


----------



## tufty79 (Oct 8, 2007)

^^^ OOOOH
(i wonder if they still sell knickers at the merch stall?)
*i will not spend all my wages on gigs
i will not spend all my wages on gigs
i will... 

ah balls to it*


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Oct 8, 2007)

When I say a few months I actually mean next month, 14/15th I think ... 

I like the sound of their merch!


----------



## tufty79 (Oct 8, 2007)

also upcoming... brainwash festie, leeds - 19-21 october.  adem and vessels and many many other goodies, for fifteen quids for the weekend.. 

and caribou, efterklang and vessels at the brudenell social (also leeds) on 24th novemberer


----------



## boing! (Oct 8, 2007)

just booked tickets for efterklang at bush hall in november. very excited about that.


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 8, 2007)

I went to see David Sylvian last month and going got Rachel Unthank in November...

almost forgot 3 Daft Monkeys next Tuesday ..


----------



## tufty79 (Oct 10, 2007)

tufty79 said:
			
		

> tuesday: epic 45
> QUOTE]
> 
> grrrrr. missed 'em totally (bloody tubes. and bloody family on the phone while i'm trying to get ready).
> ...


----------



## rekil (Oct 18, 2007)

Gallon Drunk tonight.


----------



## christonabike (Oct 18, 2007)

Von Sudenfed (Mouse on Mars with Mark E Smith)
Mouse on Mars
Skream

Tonight

Gerrin


----------



## jugularvein (Oct 18, 2007)

Super Furry Animals host warehouse party in Ellie. 

http://www.dancemuzik.com/forums/showthread.php?p=628467


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 18, 2007)

copliker said:
			
		

> Gallon Drunk tonight.


where's that??


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 18, 2007)

Asobi Seksu on November 7th


----------



## Baldhead (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey - Rutabowa's on here too.   

Hello oh long-leggedy one.

I don't s'pose anyone could post up a link to my night on Saturday - I'm not allowed too it seems.

Cheekily

Baldy


----------



## citydreams (Oct 28, 2007)

Remember Portico Quartet? 

Their album launch party is this Tuesday at St Barnabas Chapel.


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 30, 2007)

just found out Broken Family Band are supporting The National next Thursday - so that's a double-whammy pie face and i couldn't miss


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Oct 30, 2007)

Raveonettes  - 13 Nov at Kings College

(well I like 'em)


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Oct 30, 2007)

got the skatalites tonight. National in a few weeks.


----------



## rekil (Oct 30, 2007)

rutabowa said:
			
		

> where's that??


That was Dublin. Apologies, failed to see post.


----------



## tufty79 (Oct 30, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> just found out Broken Family Band are supporting The National next Thursday - so that's a double-whammy pie face and i couldn't miss


it's next thursday?

jeeeebus. where's the year going to?
*fingers crossed it's not sold out yet. or, if it is, that there's touts*


----------



## boing! (Oct 30, 2007)

Quite anoyed I can't make that national gig, they were great at Dour.

I saw Bat For Lashes last night. They seemed a bit nervous or something, or a bit over rehearsed... I dunno. At times it reminded me of watching a school play, complete with fairytale set and costumes and stuff, and at times when they hit their stride it was fantastic. Not sure what to make of it really, but it was enjoyable all the same.


----------



## Biffo (Oct 30, 2007)

Going to see Arcade Fire in Cardiff tonight. Anyone else seen them on this tour?


----------



## christonabike (Oct 30, 2007)

Someone's got me a ticket for Interpol

Any good?

Ta


----------



## tufty79 (Oct 30, 2007)

yup. officially jealous an' all


----------



## christonabike (Oct 30, 2007)

It seems to be sold out which indicates some sort of fanbase out there

Ally Pally thought

Yuk


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 5, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Sons and Daughters next month



Went to this last night - S&D were actually quite boring, but the support band (The Victorian English Gentleman's Club) were fantastic, so it was all worthwhile. Had never really heard of them before, but they were great: loud, drony, yelping space rock 

Asobi Seksu on Wednesday, well looking forward to that.


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 5, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Went to this last night - S&D were actually quite boring, but the support band (The Victorian English Gentleman's Club) were fantastic, so it was all worthwhile. Had never really heard of them before, but they were great: loud, drony, yelping space rock



they are great!! first heard them on Lamarr's show, bizarrely. Shame to hear S&D were dull - Pie Face has just really got into them and we were going to try and see them..


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 5, 2007)

I've seen them before and they've been excellent - think it's just that Leicester is not the right place for them. Supporting the Fiery Furnaces at the Scala, they were great; livening up a rather dull night at Primavera in 2005, they were really great; playing in the Charlotte, which as a venue is dead dead deadsky, they didn't really shine. Plus VEGC were just so much better


----------



## milesy (Nov 5, 2007)

november's gigs... 

gallon drunk
demented are go
guana batz


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 5, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Went to this last night - S&D were actually quite boring, but the support band (The Victorian English Gentleman's Club) were fantastic, so it was all worthwhile. Had never really heard of them before, but they were great: loud, drony, yelping space rock
> 
> Asobi Seksu on Wednesday, well looking forward to that.



Yeah, Victorian English Gentleman's Club are great live.

Also, check out Screaming Tea Party. Not gigging much at the moment but are supposed to be playing Old Blue Last at the end of the month.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 5, 2007)

Yeah, I've got the Death Egg EP and really like it. They don't play up here though so I'll just have to be content with that.


----------



## Macabre (Nov 5, 2007)

Oi!!  

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=226068


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Nov 5, 2007)

Jello Biafra in a few Sundays time


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 5, 2007)

Next year 
Australian Pink Floyd
14th & 15th April UK London Royal Albert Hall
Tickets on sale today

see site for other date


----------



## Dj TAB (Nov 6, 2007)

Trentemoller at the Forum, Kentish Town this Thursday 8th Nov....


----------



## tufty79 (Nov 7, 2007)

well, i has national tickets for thursday.

great. woo. etc.
*wills self to get rid of feeling that it's all going to go wrong wrong wrong*


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Nov 7, 2007)

My gf phoned me today. She has found me a spare ticket for tonights Arcade fire. woo.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 8, 2007)

me said:
			
		

> Asobi Seksu on Wednesday



...were fucking brilliant  Absolutely awesome show, waves and waves of blasting pop noise in a tiny little room above a pub, playing to an enthusiastic and appreciative crowd. And they seem like such nice people too!

Support band was an outfit called Scanners, who were described by Mr K as being 'really good at being really average'  They were very tight and put a lot into their performance, but seemed to be suffering from a bit of an identity crisis: their best songs featured lots of feedback and sweet, chiming riffs, alongside a few little folky harmonies that worked really well, but then other times they were playing sub-Killers'-first-album driving synth rock that just did not work for me. We had fun playing spot the influence - each song sounded like a different band, "Oh, this one's the Breeders, now they're the Killers again, ooh, some Pixies here". Their final song was proper wicked though, I hope they do more of that - it was the only thing they played that sounded authentically them, iykwim.

Top night!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 13, 2007)

Seasick Steve tonight, Liverpool Academy


----------



## Onket (Nov 13, 2007)

Quite a bit of retail therapy went on the other day, it has to be said!-

23/11/2007- Dave Clarke at Tresor in Berlin (this one- http://www.daveclarke.com/)
30/11/2007- The Damned at Kentish Town Forum
02/12/2007- Electric Eel Shock at The Wedgewood Rooms in Portsmouth (possibly!)
09/12/2007- Frankie Boyle at the Cambridge Theatre in London
13/12/2007- Chas n Dave's Christmas Beano at The Electric Ballroom in Camden (really looking forward to this one)
18/12/2007- EMF (big question marks over this one cos I've STILL not got tickets sorted!)


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 13, 2007)

Onket said:
			
		

> 09/12/2007- Frankie Boyle at the Cambridge Theatre in London



Jealous!

I've a bit of a thing for Frankie Boyle


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 13, 2007)

he's a total cunt apparently. Friend of ours commissioned some work from him for her paper, it was appalling misogynist shit. She got it at the last minute, revised it a bit and he called her a fucking dyke etc etc.

Fits with his TV persona too, strikes me as a nasty piece of work to be honest.


----------



## rennie (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm off to see Amy Winehouse. I hope she shows up.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 13, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Jealous!
> 
> I've a bit of a thing for Frankie Boyle



He lived on the sofa of a shared house I was sharing at University for about a term...


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 13, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> he's a total cunt apparently. Friend of ours commissioned some work from him for her paper, it was appalling misogynist shit. She got it at the last minute, revised it a bit and he called her a fucking dyke etc etc.
> 
> Fits with his TV persona too, strikes me as a nasty piece of work to be honest.



who, Boyle?


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 13, 2007)

yep. she was really upset by him, and she's no shrinking violet.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 13, 2007)

well, he was a cunt when he was living on our sofa, but I put that down to his extreme alcholism at the time.  He also didnt find the shower in his months of living in the house, which made the front room smell rather erm _interesting_

*eta* his early act seemed to consist just of him saying 'cunt' alot in a Glaswegan accent, was funny the first time he was on teevee as his act was peppered with pauses where the c word would have been.

*eta 2* hes not even a heavy drinker anymore apparently


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 13, 2007)

don't know much about them, but off to see the cardiacs on Saturday


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 13, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> don't know much about them, but off to see the cardiacs on Saturday





lucky sod! it'll be ace.

by going to Wales this week, i'm missing:

Done Lying Down's annual reunion gig
Iration Vs Aba Shanti 
My mate's birthday
another birthday party
the Offline Rock n Roll Special

etc etc etc


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 13, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> lucky sod! it'll be ace.


I've been told it will be


----------



## Onket (Nov 13, 2007)

Re Boyle- only seen him on Mock the Week & he's the best thing on there by far IMO. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 13, 2007)

Onket said:
			
		

> Re Boyle- only seen him on Mock the Week & he's the best thing on there by far IMO. Looking forward to it.




nah, Dara O'Brien's the don on that show, and he's ace live too


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 13, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I've been told it will be



and if you don't like the band, watch the crowd. they're.. .funny


----------



## Onket (Nov 13, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> nah, Dara O'Brien's the don on that show,



In your opinion, not mine.


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 13, 2007)

Onket said:
			
		

> In your opinion, not mine.



no shit, sherlock? 

do we really have to start writing "in my opinion" after every fucking post?


----------



## Onket (Nov 13, 2007)

You do. Otherwise you come across like you are telling people what to think.


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 13, 2007)

Onket said:
			
		

> You do. Otherwise you come across like you are telling people what to think.




ok, i'll be making sure you do too, ok?


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 13, 2007)

Excellent! My tiny crush on Frankie Boyle has now evaporated. Is there anything this thread can't do?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 13, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Is there anything this thread can't do?


Wipe your arse for you?


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks for the offer mate, but I don't feel I know you quite that well yet


----------



## sojourner (Nov 13, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Thanks for the offer mate, but I don't feel I know you quite that well yet


*opens mouth*

*closes mouth*


You got me


----------



## LDR (Nov 13, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> by going to Wales this week, i'm missing:
> 
> Done Lying Down's annual reunion gig
> Iration Vs Aba Shanti
> ...


And Girls Aloud at G.A.Y.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 14, 2007)

Has anyone else been to see Seasick Steve?  And if so, did you get REALLY fucked off with the audience?  They were like a pack of braying lunatics - they applauded him breathing in and out ffs, let alone playing a fucking single note.  It was such an odd, over-the-top reaction - really ruined it for me.   It felt like he was the only bluesman they'd ever heard in their lives, and he had 'cool' stamped on his head, or something


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Nov 14, 2007)

Holy Fuck tonight ... RARRR!


----------



## rekil (Nov 14, 2007)

Just bought a ticket for Half Man Half Biscuit's Blackpool show.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 14, 2007)

copliker said:
			
		

> Just bought a ticket for Half Man Half Biscuit's Blackpool show.


Woop!  See you there!  Can't wait


----------



## rekil (Nov 14, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Woop!  See you there!  Can't wait


Ok will do! I'm going with my brother. He's only over for the evening but I'm trying to see if I have a few days to see a few places.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 14, 2007)

copliker said:
			
		

> Ok will do! I'm going with my brother. He's only over for the evening but I'm trying to see if I have a few days to see a few places.


I'm driving there and back - 90 mins each way  

Will be taking  my trusty oven gloves with me too


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 14, 2007)

Me, Doggy and Jeff are off to see The Oysterband at Blackheath Halls on Friday night.  

If they're even half as good as they were at Finchley in February, I'll be well pleased.


----------



## LDR (Nov 15, 2007)

Th' Dudes at the Windmill on Dec 2.

Fuck me.  I can hardly believe it.  

Fantastic.


----------



## dodgepot (Nov 16, 2007)

demented are go!! TONIGHT!!! i best get a shift on!!!!

and gallon drunk (again) on the 29th of november at the borderline.

oh, and guana batz on the 25th at dingwalls.


----------



## Termite Man (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm going to demented are go as well . Except I'm going with milesy . Maybe we could meet up before hand mr Dodgepot !


----------



## sojourner (Nov 16, 2007)

hur hur


----------



## lights.out.london (Nov 16, 2007)

CRASS/Steve Ig (Saturday for Conflict)  
UK Subs   
Subhumans   

and maybe Guana Batz if I can be arsed.


----------



## dodgepot (Nov 16, 2007)

Termite Man said:
			
		

> I'm going to demented are go as well . Except I'm going with milesy . Maybe we could meet up before hand mr Dodgepot !



i dunno if milesy will be pleased to see me really.


----------



## Termite Man (Nov 16, 2007)

dodgepot said:
			
		

> i dunno if milesy will be pleased to see me really.




I'll get him to wear a blindfold or something !


----------



## dodgepot (Nov 16, 2007)

or just nick his specs! right, one more guinness to drink and "one sharp knife" to listen to and then i'll be on my way.


----------



## Termite Man (Nov 16, 2007)

dodgepot said:
			
		

> or just nick his specs! right, one more guinness to drink and "one sharp knife" to listen to and then i'll be on my way.



I'll be heading off soon as well . See you later


----------



## Macabre (Nov 16, 2007)

Asian Dub Foundation are on tomorrow at the scala, they still got it ot they past it?


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 17, 2007)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> Me, Doggy and Jeff are off to see The Oysterband at Blackheath Halls on Friday night.
> 
> If they're even half as good as they were at Finchley in February, I'll be well pleased.



Well, in the end they were even better.  It was full electric gig rather than the sit-down acoustic set they played in Finchley, and the band were on fine form.  They are easily the best live band I've seen, with the sole exception of Bob Dylan.    And at the end, I got to shake hands with Alan Prosser and say thanks for a great set, and me and doggy got our picture taken with Chopper.

Superb night.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Nov 17, 2007)

The first UK laptop battle tonight in Brixton (Club Medusa) if anyone's interested, should be hilarious, a bit like the old scratch battles. 

NFA vs 1 Man Army


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Nov 17, 2007)

Macabre said:
			
		

> Asian Dub Foundation are on tomorrow at the scala, they still got it ot they past it?



A few mates of mine are going to this. Apparently the original singer/MC is back in the band and this is cause for joy


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Nov 17, 2007)

DJWrongspeed said:
			
		

> The first UK laptop battle tonight in Brixton (Club Medusa) if anyone's interested, should be hilarious, a bit like the old scratch battles.
> 
> NFA vs 1 Man Army



Sounds interesting


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Nov 18, 2007)

The_Reverend_M said:
			
		

> Sounds interesting



an idea imported from Bristol,  not sure the moody london crowd really got it


----------



## MooChild (Nov 18, 2007)

Saw Andy McKee and Tommy Emmanuel last night, and they were superb 

(i know this is hot upcoming gigs, but i couldnt resist)


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 19, 2007)

girls aloud - may 17th 2008


----------



## dodgepot (Nov 19, 2007)

in block A1, row b.


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 19, 2007)

OMG!!!   do you have a seating plan?


----------



## dodgepot (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 19, 2007)

thank you dodgepot - hopefully we'll be on the right hand side of the block!


----------



## learydeary (Nov 19, 2007)

Dave Elvis at the comedy cafe friday Shoreditch


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Nov 19, 2007)

The Apples at Cargo tonight


----------



## citydreams (Nov 20, 2007)

The_Reverend_M said:
			
		

> The Apples at Cargo tonight



were the best thing ever..  even though the DJs looked like they'd just escaped from camp x-ray 

They must have torn the Jazz cafe to shreds.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Nov 20, 2007)

It truly was IMMENSE!!! 

Bought both albums for a very reasonable combined price of £14  (Had previously only had the most recent one downloaded)


----------



## baldrick (Nov 20, 2007)

MooChild said:
			
		

> Saw Andy McKee and Tommy Emmanuel last night, and they were superb
> 
> (i know this is hot upcoming gigs, but i couldnt resist)



where was that?


----------



## baldrick (Nov 20, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Has anyone else been to see Seasick Steve?  And if so, did you get REALLY fucked off with the audience?



nothing that mental, although the legions of beardy men dressed _exactly_ like him was so odd that i think it freaked him out a bit  

*ffs you're from BIRMINGHAM NOT MISSISSIPPI!!!!!!!!1*


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 20, 2007)

My friend went to see Devendra Banhart recently and said there were loads of shirted lager blokes in the audience, all shouting stuff like 'fucking hippy!' during his set  Like, surely you must know what someone sounds like to pay £15-odd quid for a ticket to their show? Bizarre.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 23, 2007)

baldrick said:
			
		

> nothing that mental, although the legions of beardy men dressed _exactly_ like him was so odd that i think it freaked him out a bit
> 
> *ffs you're from BIRMINGHAM NOT MISSISSIPPI!!!!!!!!1*


I would have been happier with beardy men tbh than this bunch of braying donkeys


Anyway - HMHB - tonight - at BlackPOOOOLL TOWERR!!


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 23, 2007)

morrissey - camden roundhouse 23rd and 27th january


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Nov 23, 2007)

Mos Def at The Empire tonight - been waiting years to see him


----------



## reubeness (Nov 23, 2007)

Park Bench Politics tonight at Bagaloo, Brixton and Monday at Punk


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Dec 6, 2007)

Goldfrapp to play Union Chapel on 4th March 08 - tix on sale now!


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 6, 2007)

Public Relations Exercise on Saturday in my town 

Here's their myspace, I like the cut of their jib: http://www.myspace.com/publicrelationsexercise


----------



## Katsoup (Dec 6, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> My friend went to see Devendra Banhart recently and said there were loads of shirted lager blokes in the audience, all shouting stuff like 'fucking hippy!' during his set  Like, surely you must know what someone sounds like to pay £15-odd quid for a ticket to their show? Bizarre.




Can't believe we managed to start beef at a Banhart gig. 

I'm going to fight nu-rave kids at the Klaxons gig at Brixton Academy tonight too


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 6, 2007)

why why WHY are you going there?


----------



## Katsoup (Dec 6, 2007)

So I can scorn from back stage

You're right though the dirty K-word doesn't belong on a thread about hot upcoming gigs


----------



## dodgepot (Dec 6, 2007)

gallon drunk (again) at corsica studios on the 19th of this month.


----------



## Disaster (Dec 6, 2007)




----------



## Dr_Gonzo (Dec 6, 2007)

Dan Deacon is playing in London tomorrow along with No Age, Gay Against You and Cutting Pink With Knives


----------



## idioteque (Dec 6, 2007)

The Mars Volta, 14th March  

and Coheed and Cambria on the 8th Feb. It's part of the Kerrang tour though, so I'll have to endure shit support bands and swarms of overexcited teens.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Dec 6, 2007)

Dr_Gonzo said:
			
		

> Dan Deacon is playing in London tomorrow along with No Age, Gay Against You and Cutting Pink With Knives



Me and Bluestreak are at that one


----------



## sojourner (Jan 10, 2008)

Alabama 3 at Manc Uni in April


wooFUCKINGhooooooo!!!!!!!  I'm wetting myself over this one!!!


----------



## bluestreak (Jan 10, 2008)

The_Reverend_M said:
			
		

> Me and Bluestreak are at that one



Have we got anything booked at the moment?

I can't wait til paychques start coming in, I feel like I ahvne't been to any gigs in ages.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jan 10, 2008)

Coming up pour moi ..

aesop rock
black kids
QOTSA
roni size
nouvelle vague
islands
goldfrapp
black lips
radiohead


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jan 10, 2008)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> Have we got anything booked at the moment?
> 
> I can't wait til paychques start coming in, I feel like I ahvne't been to any gigs in ages.



I got you tix to Black Kids and Islands


----------



## bluestreak (Jan 10, 2008)

Sweet.  what are the dates?


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jan 10, 2008)

Check the e-mails I sent you God-damn-it, man!


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 10, 2008)

Has anyone here seen Blood Red Shoes? They're playing in Leicester in a few weeks, and I've heard good things about them...


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 10, 2008)

Babyshambles on February 11 - am loving it, loving the album Shotters Nation, cannot wait! 

<breaks into song>

_Yewwwww talk! yew talk a good game.....yewwww talk, you talk a good game!_


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 10, 2008)

morrissey, morrisseeeey, searching through all the galaxies....


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 10, 2008)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Has anyone here seen Blood Red Shoes? They're playing in Leicester in a few weeks, and I've heard good things about them...



yes go see them...boy-girl poppy duo but with firm roots in hardcore and noise


----------



## Mapped (Jan 10, 2008)

Oh dear....I'm reading Slash's autobiog at the moment and i'm enjoying it so much I just stumped up for Velvet Revolver tickets at Brixton.

I hope they play some G'n'R.


----------



## Macabre (Jan 10, 2008)

Sons and Daughters are doing an instore gig i Fopp, Shaftsbury Av, on tuesday.
Blood red shoes
Rachel Unthank
Catpower
Art Brut


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jan 11, 2008)

On the weekly ticketmaster email I just received it says that Xray Spex are playing the Roundhouse in Sept. Can it really be Polly and co?


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 11, 2008)

ooh, off to see paul ansell on the 1st of February, but only cos he's playing at the hillbilly hop and i want to go there regardless of who is playing. but from what i've heard of him and his band on youtube, i'm sure i will enjoy him very much


----------



## El Jefe (Jan 11, 2008)

Gallows at the Astoria 

Billy Bragg, Rachel Unthank and some others, Barbican

Holly Golightly 100 Club


----------



## sojourner (Jan 11, 2008)

I went without tickets to go and see Gogol Bordello again, so I could buy me dad tickets to Willie Nelson in May in Manc    It's a surprise for his birthday - he's gonna be tickled fucking PINK


----------



## Onket (Jan 11, 2008)

Just had an email about a possible Chuck Berry at the 100 Club gig. Expensive though.


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 11, 2008)

how much and when?


----------



## El Jefe (Jan 12, 2008)

Well he's doing that Camp Bestival thing, so it's probably around then..

We've just got tickets to the fucking Sonics


----------



## Onket (Jan 13, 2008)

21st or 23rd March. £125.

"This would be a very exclusive and intimate show." etc


----------



## Macabre (Jan 13, 2008)

£125!!!  I saw him back in '92. 

I was 11


----------



## x-fire (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh my SPAM!

*DJ CRAZE,
*KENNY KEN,
*DJ BARON,
*CREW 82

 @ SPAM.
SATURDAY 9TH FEBRUARY 
Tickets from SPAM!


----------



## sojourner (Jan 14, 2008)

The Fall - Liverpool carling academy in March.  The Anorak fucking loves them - and she's even managed to convince me to listen to more than one of their songs after all this time


----------



## fuzzy felt (Jan 15, 2008)

* Henry Rollins spoken word - Hammersmith Apollo 
(went off Rollins a few years back as i realised he was actually a bit of a twat, but have had my arm twisted for this one so yes, we'll see!!)
* Fanfare Ciocarlia - Romanian Restaurant
* Les Savy Fav + Future of the left (come on!!!) - astoria
* Holly Golightly - 100 club
* Gutter Twins - Koko


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeti in Bolton on 25th Jan
Lancashire Hotpots in Lancaster on 26th Jan


----------



## Onket (Jan 15, 2008)

fuzzy felt said:
			
		

> * Henry Rollins spoken word - Hammersmith Apollo



I've wanted to get to one of these for ages but I always find out too late.......

<edit2add> Looks like I'm too late this time too.


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 18, 2008)

i fancy going to see imelda may at the dublin castle in february. but i might not. i've only heard a few of her songs. hopefully the CD of her's i've ordered will be at home waiting for me this evening. i'll give it a whirl and then i'll decide. anyway here like imelda may?


----------



## belboid (Jan 18, 2008)

Simian
The Fall
The Mekons
Half Man Half Biscuit
Black Lips

and, will I totally fail to learn my lessons, and go and see Hawkwind again?  I just dont know

oh, and the mighty Breeders, of course


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jan 21, 2008)

Rasputina @ The Windmill next week


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 21, 2008)

The_Reverend_M said:
			
		

> Rasputina @ The Windmill next week




I hear the DJs might be dropping some Steeleye Span that night 
Sold loads of tickets so far and it's not even hit the listings yet!


----------



## twister (Jan 25, 2008)

*Portico Quartet*

I'll be here on Sunday:

http://www.jointhecircle.net

CORSICA STUDIOS 27/01/08:

Portico Quartet + Nancy Elizabeth
with moonshine~moonshine
Spare Oom: Hybernation with Innocent Civilian + Alex Monk
DJs: Ben Eshmade & Inch-time
Visuals from Mokital & Bad Hand Film

address: Units 4/5, Elephant Road London SE17 1LB


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 25, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> i fancy going to see imelda may at the dublin castle in february. but i might not. i've only heard a few of her songs. hopefully the CD of her's i've ordered will be at home waiting for me this evening. i'll give it a whirl and then i'll decide. anyway here like imelda may?


 
so what do you think now you've given the cd a few listens? I'd be up for it.

sunday night - morrissey at the roundhouse


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 25, 2008)

yeah, i reckon it'll be worth a pop. it's only £6 to get in, too.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jan 25, 2008)

Gonna get tix for Grandmaster Flash at the Jazz Cafe later - "Grandmaster! Cut faster!"


----------



## Onket (Jan 27, 2008)

Dropkick Murphys & Mad Caddies - Brixton - 16th Feb.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 29, 2008)

3 Daft Monkeys - St Helens Citadel, 1st March


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 11, 2008)

Nina Nastasia in Reading, 15th March, woohoo! And apparently it's a solo show, which I've never seen her do before


----------



## Onket (Feb 12, 2008)

Beach Boys - 4th of April


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 24, 2008)

It's a great year for gigs, innit?

Recently seen Art Brut, Gutter Twins and Richard Hawley.

in coming weeks have 
Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds
Gallows
Jonathan Richman
The Sonics
Billy Bragg / Rachel Unthank


----------



## StanSmith (Feb 24, 2008)

Im off to see Eels at the newly reopened Birmingham Town Hall this Tuesday, then The Courteeners in Wolverhampton in a few weeks.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Feb 27, 2008)

StanSmith said:


> Im off to see Eels at the newly reopened Birmingham Town Hall this Tuesday



How did you like the gig???

hope you enjoyed it!!!


----------



## stroober (Feb 27, 2008)

*Buck 65*

I just got me tix to see Buck 65 @ Dingwalls

cannaie wait i think he is ace!!

http://www.buck65.com/


----------



## Dr. Furface (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeasayer - playing the ICA on 6 and 10 March, but those dates are sold out. But you can still get tix for their gig at ULU on 12 May if you're quick.


----------



## braindancer (Feb 28, 2008)

Dr. Furface said:


> Yeasayer - playing the ICA on 6 and 10 March, but those dates are sold out. But you can still get tix for their gig at ULU on 12 May if you're quick.



They are also playing Barden's Boudoir on 4th March...  if you a fancy a more intimate venue.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Feb 28, 2008)

Oooh thanks - might just do that!


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 15, 2008)

Australian Pink Floyd
Monday, 14 April - tonight Tuesday, 15 April, 2008


----------



## christonabike (Apr 15, 2008)

Jay Z at Glasto


----------



## sojourner (Apr 25, 2008)

Alabama 3 tomorrow night 


*pisses self with excitement*

*again*


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 25, 2008)

^^I'm going to see A3 on Tuesday and looking forward to it to. It's been ages since I have been out and tink I may have forgotten how to dance!


Even though it's now late April this is my 1st gig of the year...


----------



## Cheesypoof (Apr 25, 2008)

Nick Cave in Dublin Castle next Saturday!


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 25, 2008)

may 17th - girls aloud

july 4th - morrissey

july 11th - the cropdusters


----------



## stroober (Apr 25, 2008)

Got tix for James @ the brixton academy in nov ;-)


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 25, 2008)

Just got tickets for Gang of Four / Tom Tom Club as part of Meltdown. A few other things tempt, but it's all just before Glastonbury so I figured I'd keep my powder dry, so to speak.

So that's Nick Cave, Mogwai, Jonathan Richman, Gang of Four, Tom Tom Club in the near future. As well as some stuff as part of Brighton Festival (playing down there so going to blag some of the other shows too).


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 25, 2008)

Does anyone know if RATM are doing anything but reading/leeds?


----------



## sojourner (Apr 25, 2008)

moonsi til said:


> ^^I'm going to see A3 on Tuesday and looking forward to it to. It's been ages since I have been out and tink I may have *forgotten how to dance*!



no chance!  at least, not to techno


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 25, 2008)

Jeffrey Lewis at the Scala in September


----------



## sojourner (Apr 25, 2008)

We wanted to go and see John Cooper Clarke at the St Helens Citadel in May, but I'd already promised me dad I'd drive him to Willie Nelson and back in Manc that night


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Apr 25, 2008)

Mr Moose said:


> Does anyone know if RATM are doing anything but reading/leeds?



Nothing announced yet ...


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 25, 2008)

sojourner said:


> We wanted to go and see John Cooper Clarke at the St Helens Citadel in May, but I'd already promised me dad I'd drive him to Willie Nelson and back in Manc that night



You're better off with Willie but I suppose these days his shows are getting more and more relaxed but he does remain one of the greatest songwriters of all time

watch this from 1972: www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3DxVVfTifg

but more recently he's become like this:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jfBxfltYD0


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 25, 2008)

Twisted - i'm toying with the Weakerthans at the Scala, but what's the odds they'll play Plea From A Cat.. ?


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 25, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Twisted - i'm toying with the Weakerthans at the Scala, but what's the odds they'll play Plea From A Cat.. ?



Dunno. I didn't go see them on their last tour as the London and Kingston dates clashed with work. I keep trying to get JS to do a solo gig in SW2 and if that ever comes off he's be contracturally obliged to do it.

Meanwhile I'd spam them with requests from every email account you possess. They'd be fools not to do one of the best songs ever written by anyone ever!


----------



## sojourner (Apr 25, 2008)

twisted said:


> You're better off with Willie but I suppose these days his shows are getting more and more relaxed but he does remain one of the greatest songwriters of all time
> 
> watch this from 1972: www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3DxVVfTifg
> 
> ...



I haven't got a ticket for Willie - I couldn't afford one - just got me dad one for his birthday (and one for me mum)   I'm just being chauffeur for the night as part of me dad's birthday pressie


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Apr 25, 2008)

I've blagged some tickets for Girls Aloud in Bournemouth, which will be my first gig in about a year (not including Dirty DC at Easter)


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 30, 2008)

moonsi til said:


> ^^I'm going to see A3 on Tuesday and looking forward to it to. It's been ages since I have been out and tink I may have forgotten how to dance!
> 
> 
> Even though it's now late April this is my 1st gig of the year...




I had a fab time last night...most certainly have not forgotten how to dance!


----------



## sojourner (Apr 30, 2008)

moonsi til said:


> I had a fab time last night...most certainly have not forgotten how to dance!



Heh  We did too - just.fucking.brilliant.  My god he's skinny though, Larry Love, int he???   I danced so hard my hair dye ran into my white vest and stained it


----------



## belboid (Apr 30, 2008)

dilemmas, dilemmas....just been offered a freebie to see Broken Social Scene at the Leadmill, but it's on the same night as the Champions League final!  What to do, what to do.....

I suppose if Chelski win tonight I won't be that arsed about the match.


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 30, 2008)

Going to see them at Brixton Academy tonight with Misty In Roots 

also, got tickets for this:


----------



## dodgepot (May 6, 2008)

girls aloud in less than two weeks. can't wait  we've got 2nd row seats, too


----------



## Dr_Gonzo (May 6, 2008)

Sebadoh tomorrow! And Times New Viking next week, I think Les Savy Fav are on tour here at the moment as well.


----------



## belboid (May 6, 2008)

bastard fucking useless sheffield people!  First the mekons get cancelled for not selling enough, and now the Black Lips do too   Why do I live in this damned city!


----------



## dodgepot (May 6, 2008)

the guana batz are playing in camden at the end of june, might pop along to that. they were wicked last time i saw them


----------



## dodgepot (May 6, 2008)

oooh and i've just seen that the bonneville barons and jack rabbit slim are playing at dingwalls at the end of august. a long way off but worth waiting for i reckons


----------



## gabi (May 6, 2008)

twisted said:


> Jeffrey Lewis at the Scala in September



Is this confirmed? Can't find any reference to it online....


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 6, 2008)

What gabi said


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 6, 2008)

My upcoming gigs in London town...

ween
thao and the get down stay down
man man
black lips
blitzen trapper
sunset rubdown
public enemy/dr octagon/anti-pop consortium/edan
the dodos
stephen malkmus and the jicks
skeletons & the kings of all cities
rival schools
black kids
radiohead
magnetic fields
amanda palmer (of the dresden dolls)


----------



## tastebud (May 6, 2008)

Mine for this year thus far:
Bjork
Nick Cave
Leonard Cohen
Alabama 3 et al at the Academy
Monster Magnet

I think that's it!


----------



## Tank Girl (May 6, 2008)

are they upcoming?


----------



## killer b (May 6, 2008)

nowt right now. 

i might go and see chas & dave next month...


----------



## Tank Girl (May 6, 2008)

gertcha!


----------



## tastebud (May 6, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> are they upcoming?


some are some not.

but they're hot!


----------



## colacubes (May 6, 2008)

Dr_Gonzo said:


> Sebadoh tomorrow!



Oh yeah 

Also Silver Jews end of May at ULU


----------



## sojourner (May 19, 2008)

Butthole Surfers in July

Reverend Horton Heat in August


both Manc.  woohoo!!!!


----------



## Sunspots (May 19, 2008)

nipsla said:


> Also Silver Jews end of May at ULU



With Monotonix supporting.  They don't sound _anything_ like Silver Jews, but it could get a bit crazy/messy...


----------



## cliche guevara (May 20, 2008)

Gallows/Cancer Bats/Ghost of a Thousand at the Underworld on Monday.

Launch party for Franks clothing label, Diamond Skulls. Pretty shit hot line-up and I haven't been to a punk gig in time, so quite excited about this one.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 1, 2008)

The Dirtbombs next Saturday!!!!   woohoo!!!


----------



## FoxyMKII (Jun 1, 2008)

Oh, The Dirtbombs, where are they playing?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 1, 2008)

Birmingham, Manc, and Brighton

I threw a strop last night cos Annierak thought they were playing last night, and hadn't mentioned it until last night!  

fuckin ell, how many times do i have to say last night?!


----------



## rekil (Jun 3, 2008)

John Reis/Speedo's new band The Night Marchers have a few shows near some of you bastards over the next week. 

June 5th Dirty Boots @ Bloomsbury Bowling Lanes, London
June 6th Dirty Water @ The Boston Arms, London
June 7th Nottingham Bodega
June 8th Manchester Night & Day
June 10th London 100 Club


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 3, 2008)

Stereolab


----------



## El Jefe (Jun 3, 2008)

copliker said:


> John Reis/Speedo's new band The Night Marchers have a few shows near some of you bastards over the next week.
> 
> June 5th Dirty Boots @ Bloomsbury Bowling Lanes, London
> June 6th Dirty Water @ The Boston Arms, London
> ...



OOH, the Dirty Water one is this friday


----------



## 8ball (Jun 3, 2008)

Going to see Futureheads in an hour.  

Don't care if that's uncool or whatever - not been keeping up with things.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 3, 2008)

copliker said:


> John Reis/Speedo's new band The Night Marchers have a few shows near some of you bastards over the next week.
> 
> June 5th Dirty Boots @ Bloomsbury Bowling Lanes, London
> June 6th Dirty Water @ The Boston Arms, London
> ...



this makes me wet myself



El Jefe said:


> OOH, the Dirty Water one is this friday



huzzah!!


----------



## sonik (Jun 3, 2008)

The Kills are playing at Rough Trade East, it's free if you go in and pick up a wristband and if you're into Kate Moss you'll probably see her there as well. 
Thursday 12th June http://www.roughtrade.com/site/instore.lasso


----------



## 8ball (Jun 3, 2008)

8ball said:


> Going to see Futureheads in an hour.



And they were quite smashing.


----------



## CRI (Jun 4, 2008)

Buster Rhymes, 2 August at Big Cardiff Festival . . . and it's free!


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 4, 2008)

copliker said:


> John Reis/Speedo's new band The Night Marchers have a few shows near some of you bastards over the next week.
> ...
> June 6th Dirty Water @ The Boston Arms, London



got my ticket, very excited


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 4, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> got my ticket, very excited



And I got mine as well


----------



## christonabike (Jun 4, 2008)

Marc Almond in Bexhill-on-Sea, Saturday


----------



## El Jefe (Jun 4, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> got my ticket, very excited



Dodgepot got mine.

Might stay in


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 4, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Might stay in



yeah, yeah, you say that until mark lamarr comes along....


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 4, 2008)

copliker said:


> John Reis/Speedo's new band The Night Marchers have a few shows near some of you bastards over the next week.
> 
> June 5th Dirty Boots @ Bloomsbury Bowling Lanes, London
> June 6th Dirty Water @ The Boston Arms, London
> ...



i missed that bottom bit. depending on how much they impress me on friday, i might be up for tuesday, too.


----------



## rekil (Jun 4, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> got my ticket, very excited


Good man! I found out too late otherwise I could've made it to the one on the 10th. There's an amusing 'on the road' type video on the myspace btw.


----------



## Onket (Jun 4, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> i missed that bottom bit. depending on how much they impress me on friday, i might be up for tuesday, too.



I went to the 100 club a few weeks back- wasn't impressed, to be honest.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 4, 2008)

nah, it's not the best venue in the world. was that for chuck berry?


----------



## Onket (Jun 4, 2008)

No, I turned that down in the end due to cost.

It was Chas n Dave.


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 4, 2008)

hmm i haven't been to Dirty Water for a long time. will this band be good?


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 4, 2008)

yes they will be good.

did you like rocket from the crypt, the sultans, hot snakes, drive like jehu at all?


----------



## El Jefe (Jun 7, 2008)

The Night Marchers  were unbelievably good


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 7, 2008)

yes, yes they were.

i'd go as far as saying that <ahem> "they rocked"


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 7, 2008)

the missus is asking if speedo was sexy.


----------



## El Jefe (Jun 7, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> the missus is asking if speedo was sexy.



He kinda is, but he does look like he might have had some work done 

He's a bit shiny, and his teeth are a bit perfect


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 7, 2008)

I shall find out for myself on tuesday


----------



## Mapped (Jun 7, 2008)

I've got:

Lanegan and Campbell  at shepherds bush on Tuesday
My Bloody Valentine - Roundhouse Monday 23rd June
Radiohead - Vicky Park Tuesday 24th June
Glastonbury - Wednesday 25th June

I've got too much on in that week in June so am going to have to sacrifice my MBV tickets. If anyone wants a pair PM me they are £25 each but will be going on ebay on Monday.


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 7, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> yes, yes they were.
> 
> i'd go as far as saying that <ahem> "they rocked"



They were fucking great , and fucking loud


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 7, 2008)

they sure were.

right.

hot upcoming gigs..

the night marchers, tuesday night at the 100 club


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 7, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> they sure were.
> 
> right.
> 
> ...



I'll see you there 

has dub got his ticket sorted yet ?


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 7, 2008)

yeah, we booked them as soon as we got in last night


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 7, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> yeah, we booked them as soon as we got in last night



your such fanboys , at least I had the self respect to wait untill I got up in the morning


----------



## Annierak (Jun 7, 2008)

The Dirtbombs tonight in Manc Whoo-hoo!!


----------



## Dry Lettuce (Jun 7, 2008)

Onket said:


> I went to the 100 club a few weeks back- wasn't impressed, to be honest.



It's not bad.  I like the way they have the stage down the long side of the room.  I saw the Felice Brothers, who were excellent, there a couple of weeks ago.  But there was no real ale on.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 13, 2008)

29th june - possibly goign to see guana batz at bar monsta in camden
4th july - morrissey at the wireless "festival"
16th july - gallon drunk at the corsica studios
30th july - kitty, daisy & lewis at the 100 club


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 13, 2008)

am I going to see kitty, daisy and lewis?


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 13, 2008)

yes


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 13, 2008)

oh good-o


----------



## jasoon (Jun 15, 2008)

Anyone going to stevie wonder in bham sept?  Was asking mates when they were still at their face value of £55/65, but no one is up for it, and now have to pay reseller prices of around £100  still going to try go solo though


----------



## Iam (Jun 15, 2008)

Atmosphere & Brother Ali @ the Thekla in Bristol on the 22nd.


----------



## Onket (Jun 15, 2008)

Senser. Underworld. Thursday.


----------



## clandestino (Jun 26, 2008)

We're putting on a FREE show at Jamm tonight. Come and start your Glastonbury Refusenik weekend with us! And it's a great bill! Gorgeous folk pop from the Stars Of Aviation, day-glo indiepop from London's answer to Los Campesinos! (that's Brontosaurus Chorus), Herman Dune-inspired indie from The Rocky Nest, and dreamy indiepop from Honey Pine Dresser. Plus DJs from BBC 6 Music and The Lipster. All for nothing! 

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=254697


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 26, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX (www.myspace.com/asuplex) and THE SPIVS (www.myspace.com/thespivsonline) this Friday at the NEw Cross Inn! (london)


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 26, 2008)

isn't new cross a long way to come from bradford?  (okay, that's the last time, promise....)

i fancy going to see the guana batz on sunday but i'm skint, i'll be going on my own, and i can't be arsed to trudge up to camden on a sunday evening. they're very good, but it's not like they're gonna be playing any new material or anything...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh are the Spivs playing too? I didn't know that. Cross Band shinanigans.


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 26, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Oh are the Spivs playing too? I didn't know that. Cross Band shinanigans.



i didn't arrange that, but it has worked out that way... i will be a bit tired by the end.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 26, 2008)

rutabowa said:


> ATOMIC SUPLEX (www.myspace.com/asuplex) and THE SPIVS (www.myspace.com/thespivsonline) this Friday at the NEw Cross Inn! (london)



new cross is very near me and i'm on my tod on friday night. but i'm skint. so i doubt i'll make it. but i'd *like* to, which is the important thing. isn't it?


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 26, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> new cross is very near me and i'm on my tod on friday night. but i'm skint. so i doubt i'll make it. but i'd *like* to, which is the important thing. isn't it?



i think it is probably very cheap and i might even be able to get you in free but probably couldn't say for sure before the evening, but send me a pm tomorrow if you decide to give it try.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 26, 2008)

okay, cheers squire


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 25, 2008)

*Mercury Rev *
New album soon 


_Not over price tickets too_ 



> Oct 30 Waterford, Ireland Electric Avenue
> Oct 31 Cork, Ireland Cyprus Avenue
> Nov 1 Galway, Ireland Roisin Dubh
> Nov 2 Dublin, Ireland Vicar St
> ...


----------



## moonsi til (Jul 25, 2008)

I saw Butthole Surfers on Tuesday just gone and if there are still tickets left come payday on Monday I shall be off to see Jim White at B'ham Glee Club this coming Wednesday.


----------



## El Jefe (Jul 25, 2008)

To make up for possibly missing out on the Rockingbirds (  ) I bought tickets to Shellac and Ten Benson last night


----------



## sojourner (Jul 25, 2008)

Am umming and ahhing over the OCMS tickets now...stupid midweek gigs...will have to take at least next morning off if I'm stopping over at annieraks...


Oh shut up sojourner 


Anyway - Alabama 3 tickets have been purchased for the December gig


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jul 25, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> To make up for possibly missing out on the Rockingbirds (  ) I bought tickets to *Shellac *and Ten Benson last night



At the Forum? Me and Bluestreak shall see you there


----------



## El Jefe (Jul 25, 2008)

The_Reverend_M said:


> At the Forum? Me and Bluestreak shall see you there



What a lineup too 

(and I don't mean you and Bluey  )


----------



## dodgepot (Jul 25, 2008)

kitty daisy & lewis next week and the reverend horton heat the week after.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jul 25, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> What a lineup too
> 
> (and I don't mean you and Bluey  )



Heh  I hear ya bro


----------



## Dr_Gonzo (Jul 25, 2008)

There's a free Dananananakroyd and Pre gig at 93 feet east on Sunday I might go to.


----------



## moonsi til (Jul 29, 2008)

Yay...I'm def going to see Jim White tomorrow. Tickets now purchased and I'm super excited. I saw him last year at a festival and he had a sore throat (((jim's throat))) so this gig may be quite different....


----------



## belboid (Jul 30, 2008)

Magazine!  *Maga-fucking-zine*

The originals, well, apart from the dead one, of course.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Aug 23, 2008)

Mark Pickerel (ex-Screaming Trees, Truly) and Robert Roth (Truly) doing solo sets at The Windmill on Wed 10th September


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Banco De Gaia Fri 5 Sep 2008 9quid 
Out in bunking land colchester.

hope he still as good way back when. 887 

Have a bit of Soufie


----------



## Knut (Aug 26, 2008)

tonight


----------



## Balbi (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm From Barcelona
Camera Obscura


----------



## Dr_Gonzo (Aug 26, 2008)

Really good Planet Mu night near the end of September - Mu-ziq, Boxcutter, Ceephax and Shitmat all playing


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 3, 2008)

dlx1 said:


> Banco De Gaia Fri 5 Sep 2008 9quid
> Out in bunking land colchester.
> 
> hope he still as good way back when. 887
> ...




Got me ticket   _fuk waiting for other the make up mind_

their no Edit button


----------



## dodgepot (Sep 16, 2008)

swervedriver tonight at the scala
night marchers next month at dingwalls


----------



## Iam (Sep 16, 2008)

Swervedriver are playing????

  

*thinks about driving to London*


----------



## dodgepot (Sep 16, 2008)

yeah. if i realised you were into them i'd have given you a heads up


----------



## rekil (Sep 17, 2008)

Killing Joke, Southern Culture On The Skids, Wire and Tesla (!) next month in Chicago. 

/smug


----------



## sojourner (Sep 17, 2008)

There's several gigs I want to go to, but can't afford 

but the one I have got tickets for is Alabama 3, in December.

Will buy the HMHB ones when I get paid.  Not likely to sell out before then


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 17, 2008)

copliker said:


> Southern Culture On The Skids,



bastard


----------



## Iam (Sep 17, 2008)

Yeah, but Tesla...


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 17, 2008)

No gigs tickets purchased but will be going to musicport festival on the Sat night to see Toumani Diabate and Ska Cubano. 

Will also if tix left when I get paid be going see Goldfrapp at end of October


----------



## rekil (Sep 17, 2008)

Iam said:


> Yeah, but Tesla...


I'm terrified.


----------



## belboid (Sep 18, 2008)

phew, got the Magazine tickets, after a bit of a 'sold out' scare.  Only five months to wait now.....

So thats - Bob Log III
Shellac et al
Jarvis + unnamed Rough Trade band (praying for Richard H Kirk to finally do that promised Cabs re-union)
Magazine


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 18, 2008)

if NAYONE IS INTERESTED THE SPIVS ARE PLAYING AT THE RHYTHM FACTORY TONIGHT


----------



## Iam (Sep 25, 2008)

copliker said:


> I'm terrified.



[singing]

So you thiiiii-iiink that it's over,
That your love's finally reaaaaa-eaaached the end

[/singing]

   

Strung Out in Bristol next month.
The Night Marchers in London and Bristol on back-to-back nights (rock AND roll!)
Rancid at Bristol academy

w00t, as I believe the yoot are wont to exclaim.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Sep 25, 2008)

Liquid Liquid and Junior Boys
Tricky, Wild Beasts and Skream

Barbican- 4th and 6th October.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 25, 2008)

rutabowa said:


> if NAYONE IS INTERESTED THE SPIVS ARE PLAYING AT THE RHYTHM FACTORY TONIGHT



You never tell me about Spivs gigs. Are you afraid I might get jealous? 

PS I can't make it anyway as I am already in my jammies.


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 25, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> You never tell me about Spivs gigs. Are you afraid I might get jealous?
> 
> PS I can't make it anyway as I am already in my jammies.



it was last week!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah well er? I was in my jammies then too. 

*weeps*


----------



## belboid (Oct 1, 2008)

phew, bit of luck....

despite the gig being announced over a month ago, i just managed to pick up a returned ticket for the julian cope gig at the South Bank Centre on November 18th.  Front bleeding row!

Now all i have to do is get a new job so mrs b doesn't kill me for my extreme profligacy


----------



## Cheesypoof (Oct 1, 2008)

Stevie Wonder Tonight!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 1, 2008)

belboid said:


> phew, bit of luck....
> 
> despite the gig being announced over a month ago, i just managed to pick up a returned ticket for the julian cope gig at the South Bank Centre on November 18th.  Front bleeding row!
> 
> Now all i have to do is get a new job so mrs b doesn't kill me for my extreme profligacy



See you there


----------



## Pieface (Oct 1, 2008)

You're going to see Julian Cope? Why didn't I know about this?


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 1, 2008)

PieEye said:


> You're going to see Julian Cope? Why didn't I know about this?



I only just found out. Want to go?


----------



## Pieface (Oct 1, 2008)

I think maybe.  He is my friend after all.


----------



## belboid (Oct 1, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> See you there



splendid - put us up for the night will ya?   Assuming I'm not covered in cake....


----------



## Pieface (Oct 1, 2008)

I should think that would be ok Mr belboid.   And I rule the house.


----------



## belboid (Oct 1, 2008)

'Mr' belboid...oooh! Hoe posh that sounds


----------



## Pieface (Oct 1, 2008)

Just live up to it ok?


----------



## tastebud (Oct 1, 2008)

tv on the radio, on friday.


----------



## ethel (Oct 3, 2008)

i'm going to see tvotr tonight too 

just got myself a ticket for leonard cohen at the royal albert hall. cheapo standing ticket, but still


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 8, 2008)

The Shred Your Face tour at the Electric Ballroom.

Los Campesino!, No Age and Times New Roman.

I feel old and i'm not even there yet


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Oct 8, 2008)

coming up...

amanda palmer @ koko
holy fuck @ kclsu
shellac/les savy fav/wooden shjips/lightning bolt @ forum 
nick cave and the bad seeds @ the troxy
wolf parade @ electric ballroom
david byrne @ rfh


----------



## christonabike (Oct 8, 2008)

Mogwai, plus the after-party somewhere, techno, more Mowai and messiness all over

Fookin' brilliant


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 8, 2008)

christonabike said:


> Mogwai, plus the after-party somewhere, techno, more Mowai and messiness all over
> 
> Fookin' brilliant



Yeh, i failed to get mogwai tickets but the after show looks ace, especially if I show up after that Festival of New Orleans thing at the O2


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 13, 2008)

Tiger Lillies Xmas panto at the QEH - Sinderella


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 13, 2008)

sarahluv said:


> just got myself a ticket for leonard cohen at the royal albert hall. cheapo standing ticket, but still


Am going to see him in Nov. in Cardiff 

*bounce*


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Oct 14, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Tiger Lillies Xmas panto at the QEH - *Sinderella *



Not the Jim Davidson one I hope


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 14, 2008)

so currently for me:

Los Campesinos / No Age / Times New Roman - Electric Ballroom, Oct 20th
Mogwai - Hammersmith Apollo Oct 24th (if my mate can't go, which is likely)
... and the aftershow at the SE1
Festival of New Orleans - The O2, Oct 25th (and 24th if I don't go to Mogwai)
Release The Bats - Shellac et al - Forum, Oct 31st
Tiger Lillies / Sinderalla - QEH, Dec 20th


----------



## cozmikbrew (Oct 14, 2008)

saw holy fuck(www.holyfuckmusic.com)on sunday wicked band theyre at the academy on 16th and kings college 18th brum academy tonight


----------



## kained&able (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm seeing rancid soon. whoooo hooooo!

and less than jake.


dave


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 14, 2008)

the nightmarchers next week and underworld the week after.


----------



## clandestino (Oct 14, 2008)

Port O Brien at the ICA
Vivian Girls at the Windmill


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Oct 14, 2008)

cozmikbrew said:


> saw holy fuck(www.holyfuckmusic.com)on sunday wicked band theyre at the academy on 16th and kings college 18th brum academy tonight



Yep. Love 'em. Seeing 'em again saturday at King's College


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 14, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> the nightmarchers next week and underworld the week after.



this ^^^ and then maybe the bookhouse boys at the ICA in november if anyone wants to come with me.


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 14, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> this ^^^ and then maybe the bookhouse boys at the ICA in november if anyone wants to come with me.



I'm there if there are still tickets on payday


----------



## belboid (Oct 14, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> so currently for me:
> 
> Los Campesinos / No Age / Times New Roman - Electric Ballroom, Oct 20th
> Mogwai - Hammersmith Apollo Oct 24th (if my mate can't go, which is likely)
> ...



& Copey nov 17....


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 14, 2008)

belboid said:


> & Copey nov 17....



Ah yeh 

end of the year looking good so far


----------



## Iam (Oct 14, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> the nightmarchers next week



Back to back, two nights running!!


----------



## Dr. Furface (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm not much interested in this but some of you might like to know that Grace Jones is doing some dates in January, including 2 nights at the Roundhouse. That is, if you don't mind stumping up about £45 per ticket.


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 17, 2008)

Dr. Furface said:


> I'm not much interested in this but some of you might like to know that Grace Jones is doing some dates in January, including 2 nights at the Roundhouse. That is, if you don't mind stumping up about £45 per ticket.



pie eye got 2 tickets but it turns out one isn't for me


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 17, 2008)

what a bitch. you should dump her


----------



## JTG (Oct 17, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> the nightmarchers next week and underworld the week after.



I'd better print the tickets


----------



## damnhippie (Oct 17, 2008)

hmm AC/DC tickets went on sale today but it's 45 quid. can you put a price on ROCK?


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 21, 2008)

Los Campesinos were absolutely magical


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 21, 2008)

The Spivs are playing an acoustic set this evening at The Hub in goulston street Whitechapel... and then a last minute gig at Catch 22 in Kingsland Road on Friday, this friday. 
they are here www.myspace.com/thespivsonline


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 21, 2008)

i'm off to see the night marchers tonight at dingwalls. yay!

have a good gig, rutabowa


----------



## Iam (Oct 21, 2008)

Cya there, matey. Well, cya when I've driven from Bristol, parked, and found our way to Camden Lock.


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 21, 2008)

if anyone would like my ticket for the night marchers gig tonight, gimme a shout


----------



## Iam (Oct 21, 2008)

On a similar note, we've got a spare for the Night Marchers in Bristol on Wednesday.

Anyone want to come out and see the Big Sound?


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 21, 2008)

dunno if you can reallocate on wegottickets now though, so they'd have to pretend to be you


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 21, 2008)

ah ok 

female, short, dumpy redheads only need apply


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 21, 2008)

rutabowa said:


> The Spivs are playing an acoustic set this evening at The Hub in goulston street Whitechapel... and then a last minute gig at Catch 22 in Kingsland Road on Friday, this friday.
> they are here www.myspace.com/thespivsonline



is that The Spivs from Bradford? They're great


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 21, 2008)

I resisted making that gag again


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 21, 2008)

i was very impressed how everyone resisted making that joke for over 2 posts.
the bradford spivs woudl never have made this video:
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=LGaDBK3G9cQ


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 21, 2008)

rutabowa said:


> i was very impressed how everyone resisted making that joke for over 2 posts.
> the bradford spivs woudl never have made this video:
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=LGaDBK3G9cQ



That's a great video, you should recreate it. 

Hey, that's not the version I recorded. Poo.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 21, 2008)

it doesn't have any bass on either, huh. iwasn't there when it was done. it's good how the video syncs with the music when the guitar solo starts, the man starts doing the watusi


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 21, 2008)

rutabowa said:


> it doesn't have any bass on either, huh. iwasn't there when it was done. it's good how the video syncs with the music when the guitar solo starts, the man starts doing the watusi



It's a great vid. If you can get an empty bar and a go go girl I will film it for you. 
I will only have access to full on TV camera shit until December so place your orders now.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 21, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It's a great vid. If you can get an empty bar and a go go girl I will film it for you.


if i had an empty bar and a go go girl i woudn't be sitting here on the internet


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Oct 22, 2008)

Woo, going to see Mogwai at the Hammersmith Apollo which should make up for binning them to watch the football instead last night. Anyone else going that wants to take pity on a Scottish lad all alone in the big city and go for a pint or two?


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 22, 2008)

I WAS going to Mogwai but there's been some fuck up with the tickets I don't even begin to understand so I'm probably not now.


----------



## paolo (Oct 22, 2008)

Ah... Sorry to hear. I was just about to pm you to suggest meeting (am going 'billy'). Let me know if it gets sorted out.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 22, 2008)

teenage fanclub.  fat sams live in dundee.  27th october.  

i have tickets!


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 23, 2008)

possibly the computers at the camden barfly on the 10th of november

more than likely the bookhouse boys at the ICA on the 11th of november

definitely ruby ann at the brighton rumble on the 31st of january


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 23, 2008)

what about THe Spivs this Friday at catch, 22 Kingsland Road, for free? that might be good


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 23, 2008)

rutabowa said:


> what about THe Spivs this Friday at catch, 22 Kingsland Road, for free? that might be good



is that the Spivs from Bradford?


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 23, 2008)

paolo999 said:


> Ah... Sorry to hear. I was just about to pm you to suggest meeting (am going 'billy'). Let me know if it gets sorted out.



not gonna bloody happen  I'm fuming.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 23, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> is that the Spivs from Bradford?



YES yees it's the fucking bradford spivs, now will you come!


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 23, 2008)

Nah


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 23, 2008)

i would if i wasn't beer-money free. i spent it all on tuesday night at dingwalls watching the computers and the night marchers. i had a bad, bad head on wednesday morning.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 23, 2008)

yeh yeh yeh, you were both watching the "Nightmarchers" for the 15th time i'll bet


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 23, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Nah



you'll be of to see Brocolli or No Means No I'll bet


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 23, 2008)

rutabowa said:


> you'll be of to see Brocolli or No Means No I'll bet



Long as they're not playing in cocking Hackney


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 23, 2008)

shoreditch isn't hackney is it!

oh hang on i just checked on wikipedia it is


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 25, 2008)

made it in to Mogwai in the end. They fucking ruled. Again


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Oct 26, 2008)

They fucking well did didn't they. Ploughing straight from Like Herod into Batcat was quite possibly the bestest thing I've ever seen, and definitely the loudest.


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 30, 2008)

next month we have carlos and the bandidos at cargo, apparantley.

and some old lady in some pub in brixton.


----------



## Rollem (Oct 30, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> and some old lady in some pub in brixton.


unix?


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 30, 2008)

she's no lady


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 31, 2008)

it's actually wanda jackson. wanda jackson at the fucking hobahooteygoblin!! fucking ace!!


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 31, 2008)

Today I might be booking a gig that will make El Jefe shit himself with excitement. (Writes memo to clean up DJ booth).


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 31, 2008)

So i've got Shellac, Wanda Jackson, Carlos & The Bandidos, Morton Valence, The Tiger Lillies on the immediate horizon


----------



## art of fact (Oct 31, 2008)

where are the tiger lillies playing?


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 31, 2008)

art of fact said:


> where are the tiger lillies playing?



A Christmas panto at the Royal Festival Hall or something.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Oct 31, 2008)

twisted said:


> Today I might be booking a gig that will make El Jefe shit himself with excitement. (Writes memo to clean up DJ booth).



Heh


----------



## sus (Oct 31, 2008)

Anyone mentioned Rancid... they're touring the UK over the next couple of weeks (i know cos me daughter's going)  got a support from the King Blues on one of the gigs too


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Oct 31, 2008)

King Khan and the Shrines to play Dirty Water Club @ Boston Music Room on Thurs 11th Dec!!!!!!!


----------



## Iam (Oct 31, 2008)

sus said:


> Anyone mentioned Rancid... they're touring the UK over the next couple of weeks (i know cos me daughter's going)  got a support from the King Blues on one of the gigs too



Going to see them in Bristol on the 4th.


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 31, 2008)

The_Reverend_M said:


> King Khan and the Shrines to play Dirty Water Club @ Boston Music Room on Thurs 11th Dec!!!!!!!



Fuck yeh 

that'll be ace


----------



## ethel (Nov 5, 2008)

just booked tickets for tindersticks and alasdair roberts.

going to get tickets for the luminaire james yorkston xmas gig shortly.

can't decide if i should go to see low or tv on the radio in a couple of weeks. why do they have to be playing on the same night?


----------



## idioteque (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm going to see Seth Lakeman in Brighton on the 18th, and Ryan Adams in Brixton on the 20th


----------



## Iam (Nov 5, 2008)

Apparently, I'm going to see Judas Priest, Testament and Megadeth. Yay.



Ummm, maybe the Damned, and possibly the Buzzcocks in January. NOFX in May, and no doubt anything else that comes up in between.

But not No Doubt, obviously.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 5, 2008)

i seem to be goign to see Baby Dee sometime soon, and maybe Diagonal this satruday


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Nov 5, 2008)

had Mogwai on Sunday night. Which was nice. 
Upcoming got Slackers, Mgmt (meh, it's the gf) and GLasvegas. also meh.


----------



## dodgepot (Nov 11, 2008)

girls aloud are playing the o2 arena in may next year. that is making me very excited 

i can't afford to go and see the bookhouse boys tonight at the ICA after all, but oh well.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 11, 2008)

The Spivs are playing at the Hub in Whitechapel tonight, i bet I can get people in for free if i think and wish hard enough


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 11, 2008)

The Skatalites
The Pogues

Both in December.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 11, 2008)

Biffy Clyro/Frightened Rabbit - The o2 Academy Brixton or whatever corporate nonsense that place is called these days.


----------



## El Jefe (Nov 11, 2008)

the mighty Morton Valence tonight at Cargo.

with some People's Republic of Disco mob DJ-ing apparently


----------



## tufty79 (Nov 11, 2008)

nng... just seen that tindersticks are playing the union chapel next month.
*prepares to sell organs*


----------



## Onket (Nov 11, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> the mighty Morton Valence tonight at Cargo.



A promising start. 



El Jefe said:


> with some People's Republic of Disco mob DJ-ing apparently



Oh.


----------



## ethel (Nov 11, 2008)

tufty79 said:


> nng... just seen that tindersticks are playing the union chapel next month.
> *prepares to sell organs*



i'm going to that


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Nov 11, 2008)

tonight the girl won tickets to see pigeon detectives so may be going to that. If only because it's free and of a notification about the gig in a Danish magazine

"English band from Leeds, apparently the Kaiser Chiefs are big fans, but they are not as shit as the Kaiser Chiefs."


----------



## Iam (Nov 11, 2008)

No, they're worse.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Nov 11, 2008)

oh. 

and beer at the venue is £5 a pop. May just sit at home.


----------



## Iam (Nov 11, 2008)

Whoa.

Here they are:



Someone at work kindly copied me the album. I got 1 and a half tracks in...


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Nov 11, 2008)

Iam said:


>


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Nov 11, 2008)

Iam said:


> No, they're worse.



He's not even joking! They make The Kaiser Chiefs look/sound like GODS!


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 11, 2008)

The_Reverend_M said:


> He's not even joking! They make The Kaiser Chiefs look/sound like GODS!



Yeah how the fuck did they get to sell out two nights at The (Insert Corporate Sponsor's Name here ) Brixton Academy?
Terrible, terrible band.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 11, 2008)

twisted said:


> Yeah how the fuck did they get to sell out two nights at The (Insert Corporate Sponsor's Name here ) Brixton Academy?
> Terrible, terrible band.



Hmmm.


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 12, 2008)

girls aloud - 23rd may 2009


----------



## Macabre (Nov 12, 2008)

Lykke Li at KOKO on the 28th.  Trying to cut back the gigging for financial reasons, plus there is more on at the cinema this month than gigs I want to go too.


----------



## dodgepot (Nov 12, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> girls aloud - 23rd may 2009


yay  tickets not nearly as good as last year, but to get better than last year we would have to be in the front row. can't wait


----------



## ethel (Nov 12, 2008)

next little while looks like this:

nov 14th:leonard cohen at the o2
nov 17th: leonard cohen at the royal albert hall
nov 19th: low at koko (maybe, i need someone to go with)
nov 22nd:alasdair roberts at cafe oto
nov 29th: the local alldayer (maybe)
dec 7th: aimee mann's xmas show in SF
dec 16th: tindersticks
dec 17th: james yorkston's xmas party
dec 18th and 21st: robin ince's xmas parties including jarvis cocker, malcolm middleton, darren hayman


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 12, 2008)

sarahluv said:


> nov 19th: low at koko (maybe, i need someone to go with)



stand well away from the front


----------



## ethel (Nov 12, 2008)

twisted said:


> stand well away from the front




is this a reference to the guitar throwing or the sound in koko?


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 12, 2008)

sarahluv said:


> is this a reference to the guitar throwing or the sound in koko?



the former, just on case he does a Lou Barlow and makes a habit of it


----------



## ethel (Nov 12, 2008)

twisted said:


> the former, just on case he does a Lou Barlow and makes a habit of it



i was at end of the road, satnding at the front. i don' think he'll be doing it again. poor guy


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 12, 2008)

twisted said:


> the former, just on case he does a Lou Barlow and makes a habit of it



Low, throwing guitars? i think i missed this story, it sort of shakes my knowledge of what happens in the world.


----------



## El Jefe (Nov 12, 2008)

rutabowa said:


> Low, throwing guitars? i think i missed this story, it sort of shakes my knowledge of what happens in the world.



it's really sad, he's been a in a bad way for a long time. Said something during the set about "everyone who I love hates me", played a really fucked up final song and then chucked his guitar into the crowd very very hard. AMazed nobody was hurt


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 12, 2008)

ohh... well reading the reports it sounds like near the front would be quite safe, it would be about 50 yards back that would be the danger zone.


----------



## belboid (Nov 12, 2008)

belboid said:


> & Copey nov 17....



feck.

cancelled, and it sounded like a crackng show n all

http://www.headheritage.com/headguide/#123

that's the fourth gig I've had cancelled on me this year


----------



## Iam (Nov 13, 2008)

Avenged Sevenfold in Cardiff in January.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Nov 15, 2008)

25th Im from Barcelona
27th The Boxer Rebellion
7th Bon Iver
11th James Yorkston/Malcolm MIddleton (this will be ace)
16th Tindersticks


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 15, 2008)

Iam said:


> Avenged Sevenfold in Cardiff in January.



The new album is wank 

City Of Evil tour was pretty good, but some of the solos are a bit sloppy live.


----------



## ethel (Nov 19, 2008)

i really want to go to see low tonight, but no-one else does


----------



## Iam (Nov 19, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> The new album is wank
> 
> City Of Evil tour was pretty good, but some of the solos are a bit sloppy live.



Dates we were sent for the tour appear to be incorrect anyway. Nevermind, another time.


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Nov 19, 2008)

ivebeenhigh said:


> 16th Tindersticks


Oooo, thx for that tip, tickets still available, you've made Mrs Blade very happy!


----------



## christonabike (Nov 19, 2008)

Max Romeo at the Hootahob, Brixton


----------



## tufty79 (Nov 20, 2008)

tindersticky tickets acquired here too


----------



## fogbat (Nov 20, 2008)

Tinderstickets?


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Nov 20, 2008)

mgmt tonight


----------



## reubeness (Nov 20, 2008)

Mr Man and the Illersapiens at the Ritzy Cafe, Brixton tonight.


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 20, 2008)

Gallows at the Old Blue Last 2nd December. Teeny venue


----------



## El Jefe (Nov 20, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> Gallows at the Old Blue Last 2nd December. Teeny venue



fuck. that'll be mayhem


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 20, 2008)

It usually is. I'll be taking my spectacle cord.

Edit: You should come along. I think I know someone who has spare tickets.


----------



## El Jefe (Nov 20, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> It usually is. I'll be taking my spectacle cord.
> 
> Edit: You should come along. I think I know someone who has spare tickets.



already doing something that night, which is a shame, i'd have been up for that


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 20, 2008)

Ah well, maybe next time.


----------



## dodgepot (Nov 20, 2008)

wanda jackson tomorrow


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 20, 2008)

dlx1 said:


> *Mercury Rev *
> New album soon
> 
> 
> ...



wake up brain 20Nov  FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK


----------



## El Jefe (Nov 22, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> wanda jackson tomorrow



she was ace. Still got her voice, at the age of 71.

I was a bit over-refreshed, though, and dodgepot kept whispering vile innuendo in my ear


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 25, 2008)

THE SPIVS! ar eplaying at Tapestry club this Friday the 28th November, in Euston.


----------



## belboid (Nov 25, 2008)

Jarvis tonight.  Sounds like he could be going to give us a bleeding lecture halfway through! And, maybe, giving us a selection of other peoples' rough trade stuff, which'd be nice


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Nov 25, 2008)

Make sure you get there early for Jeffrey Lewis!


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Nov 25, 2008)

Im from Barcelona Tonight


----------



## belboid (Nov 25, 2008)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Make sure you get there early for Jeffrey Lewis!



balls!  I'd completely forgotten who Jeffrey Lewis was, decided I didn't care, and arranged to get there for half eight/nine.  I've just remembered who he is, and may need to get down for half seven....feck


----------



## cozmikbrew (Nov 25, 2008)

who is jefferry lewis?


----------



## belboid (Nov 25, 2008)

12 Crass Songs, anti-folk versions of the ol' punksters genre


----------



## El Jefe (Nov 26, 2008)

some Tunng vs Tinariwen collaboration at Koko in March


----------



## boing! (Dec 3, 2008)

Is that Tunng playing with Tinariwen, or supporting them? Sounds interesting.

I'm playing at the excellent What's Cookin club in Leytonstone this Saturday if anyone is in need of a country/ bluegrass fix.


----------



## Sunspots (Dec 7, 2008)

Londoners of a motorik/kosmische persuasion: go and see Damo Suzuki _(ex-Can)_ & Kawabata Makoto _(AMT)_ today (Sunday 7th).

I suppose it depends partly on which local musicians are collaborating with them on any given night, but I've just seen them tonight and they were rather fantastic.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 14, 2008)

belated post: manhattan love suicides and the pains of being pure at heart at the cockpit tonight in leeds....
absolutely *brilliant* indiepopjoy.

i danced/jumped about for the first time in over a year 

TPOBPAH are doing the old blue last on the 16th (tindersticks nite) and the Forum on the 18th w/ the wedding present.; they're both playing The Lexington on the 17th, w/ My Sad Captains & Horowitz, 

for anyone that's interested, like.


----------



## dodgepot (Dec 14, 2008)

may is looking to be a good month

morrissey at the albert hall
girls aloud at the o2
morrissey at brixton academy


----------



## sojourner (Dec 15, 2008)

Went to see Alabama 3 on Friday night - storming, as per, but no D Wayne!! 

A few songs in, and Larry tells us that he's still on a train.  A few more songs in, and Larry informs us that actually, he didn't even get ON the train!  Didn't seem best pleased!  Still, they were brilliant, and Devlin has a new member to her fan club - my mate had to roll his tongue back in several times


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 15, 2008)

OOOHHHH

philip jeays on a barge on thursday. maybes.  http://www.jeays.com/tickets08.htm


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 15, 2008)

king khan and the shrines were excellent last night! a full psychedelic garage soul revue band.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Dec 15, 2008)

rutabowa said:


> king khan and the shrines were excellent last night! a full psychedelic garage soul revue band.



Had a ticket to this and ended up not going


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 15, 2008)

here's a little video from the friday night gig. he has some voice!
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=GoNFKRru3ZU


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Dec 15, 2008)

*doesn't watch link for fear of kicking self further*


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Dec 15, 2008)

I am off to see the bluetones perform "Expecting to fly" at the astoria on friday.  Probably my last ever gig there.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Dec 15, 2008)

tufty79 said:


> belated post: manhattan love suicides and the pains of being pure at heart at the cockpit tonight in leeds....
> absolutely *brilliant* indiepopjoy.
> 
> i danced/jumped about for the first time in over a year
> ...



I am going to see them on the 17th.  For those that dont know TPOBPAH go here

http://www.mediafire.com/?tjstjdp8kct download, play about 8 times, sit yourself down and go wow.


----------



## nEptune (Dec 16, 2008)

Can't wait for Metallica to play manchester MEN on 26th Feb 
Heard they're doing a central stage (rather than at one end of the arena) so thats something I haven't been to before.
They kicked ass big time at Wembley last year so a think expectation is higher than ever. They won't disappoint - they never do


----------



## sojourner (Dec 23, 2008)

Tunng and Tinariwen at the Liverpool Phil in March

woohooo


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 23, 2008)

Not got tickets as yet but planning on seeing Robyn Hitchcock and Emalilana Torrini at the Glee Club in B'ham in Feb and March.

Also checked if Tuung and Tinariwen are playing local and they are at the Rainbow Warehouse in B'ham on March 28th so will be aiming for that too.


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 23, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Tunng and Tinariwen at the Liverpool Phil in March
> 
> woohooo



meant to tell you about that, sorry


----------



## sojourner (Dec 25, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> meant to tell you about that, sorry



Already knew - me mate texted me a few weeks back, all excited


----------



## moonsi til (Jan 5, 2009)

moonsi til said:


> Not got tickets as yet but planning on seeing Robyn Hitchcock and Emalilana Torrini at the Glee Club in B'ham in Feb and March.
> 
> Also checked if Tuung and Tinariwen are playing local and they are at the Rainbow Warehouse in B'ham on March 28th so will be aiming for that too.




Bought tickets for Tuung and Tinariwen today.. Need my work rota before I buy the others I want. I also fancy seeing the Killers too.


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 6, 2009)

moonsi til said:


> Not got tickets as yet but planning on seeing Robyn Hitchcock and Emalilana Torrini at the Glee Club in B'ham in Feb and March.



I've got tikets for Robyn Hitchcock at Brudenell Social Club in Leeds in February. Be interesting to see who's in his band this time. (I last saw him as "The Venus Three" with Peter Buck on drums)


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2009)

coming up is thomas truax.
i have a tradition of not going to see him 

and the arrows of love
who i have also faithfully not been to see ever since i've been in london


----------



## clandestino (Jan 6, 2009)

tufty79 said:


> and the arrows of love
> who i have also faithfully not been to see ever since i've been in london



ooh, i thought you meant the sound of arrows there for a second, and was getting all excited...

the ballet at the luminaire this friday. i can't wait to finally see them live.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 6, 2009)

THE SPIVS are playing at THE DIRTY WATER CLUB on JANUARY 30TH.
www.myspace.com/thespivsonline


----------



## El Jefe (Jan 6, 2009)

Is that the Bradford lot? They're ace


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 6, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> Is that the Bradford lot? They're ace



you will rue the day, one day!!
so anyway are you coming? i bet you'd like it.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 6, 2009)

bah i was just looking up this video of ours and there is another fucking band called the spivs in Calgary. anyway this is us
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=LGaDBK3G9cQ


----------



## El Jefe (Jan 6, 2009)

rutabowa said:


> you will rue the day, one day!!
> so anyway are you coming? i bet you'd like it.



Gonna be in Brighton, I'm afraid. But one day, I promise


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 6, 2009)

rutabowa said:


> THE SPIVS are playing at THE DIRTY WATER CLUB on JANUARY 30TH.
> www.myspace.com/thespivsonline



well the missus was really taken with the dirty water club when we went on NYE, so i reckon we'd be up for going.

but we'll be in brighton, too.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 6, 2009)

oh you guys.
there is also an Atomic Suplex gig in Croydon tomorrow, and at the BRIXTON WINDMILL on January friday the 16th.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 6, 2009)

rutabowa said:


> oh you guys.
> there is also an Atomic Suplex gig in Croydon tomorrow, and at the BRIXTON WINDMILL on January friday the 16th.



About time. I thought it was going to be all 'spivs'. I think I'm going to try out a pedal tomorrow too.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 6, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> About time. I thought it was going to be all 'spivs'. I think I'm going to try out a pedal tomorrow too.



i've got that new pedal, it makes the most extreme fuzz i've ever heard.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 6, 2009)

rutabowa said:


> i've got that new pedal, it makes the most extreme fuzz i've ever heard.



Have you heard how far my Metal Zone goes? I got it sounding just like Struggle for Pride today. 

Let's call tomorrow 'pedal test day' in advance of that Windmill gig. 
I have just been to MySpace to advertise tomorrows gig (bit late I know). It's now a million times easier than before. 

Phew.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 6, 2009)

mine makes the guitar sound off "i wanna be your dog" when it's about half way up


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 6, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I have just been to MySpace to advertise tomorrows gig (bit late I know). It's now a million times easier than before.
> .



Though of course it doesn't actually work


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 6, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Though of course it doesn't actually work



i got it. i don't think anyone reads them any more tho


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 6, 2009)

The salad days are over. I have one reply already. I think it at least makes your name pop up on a profile.


----------



## Magic Sam (Jan 6, 2009)

C.W. Stoneking is playing the Barbican Hall on the 21st Jan, I know he has a lot of fans here. 

Well at least two. 



But at least one of those can't go cos he's skint and don't live in that London.


----------



## El Jefe (Jan 6, 2009)

Magic Sam said:


> C.W. Stoneking is playing the Barbican Hall on the 21st Jan, I know he has a lot of fans here.
> 
> Well at least two.
> 
> ...



and the other one can't go because he's skint even though he does live in London


----------



## Magic Sam (Jan 6, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> and the other one can't go because he's skint even though he does live in London



Arse I was going to demand you went on my behalf


----------



## El Jefe (Jan 6, 2009)

i can't imagine he'll come all this way to play a short slot in a packed bill - keep 'em peeled


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm going to see Spiritualized tomorrow


----------



## plasticene (Jan 7, 2009)

2 bad


----------



## Rollem (Jan 19, 2009)

i wanna go and see seasick steve at the hammersmtih apollo on the 31st but am uber skint


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm from Barcelona on the 23rd.


----------



## El Jefe (Jan 19, 2009)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> I'm from Barcelona on the 23rd.



where are you from the rest of the time?


----------



## Rollem (Jan 19, 2009)

ba-boom tish!


----------



## heinous seamus (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm going to see Pain Jerk / Emeralds tonight. They've just started a Uk tour.

Quite looking forward to it.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jan 21, 2009)

Are Animal Collective any good live? Because they're on at the Forum in March


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jan 21, 2009)

Ray LaMontagne - jan 31st...i love him ...


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 21, 2009)

Dr. Furface said:


> Are Animal Collective any good live? Because they're on at the Forum in March



Meant to be better live than in the studio. Missed them when they played Manchester, damn uni semester dates.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 22, 2009)

WOMEN at the Lexington in March (don't fancy Madam Jo Jos and they wont let me put them on this time round despite getting 100+ to their gig before the album came out!)

FRIGHTENED RABBIT @ The Scala in April for an aftershow Buckfast session


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jan 23, 2009)

Lexington is quite a good venue - Funktion 1 soundsystem!!


----------



## El Jefe (Jan 23, 2009)

all the reviews and word of mouth I've heard have made me VERY excited about Grace Jones next week..


----------



## dodgepot (Jan 23, 2009)

ruby ann next weekend in brighton. she's ace. saw her at the hillbilly hop the christmas before the one just gone and she was fantastic.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jan 23, 2009)

Off to see Amanda Palmer again in a few weeks - canne wait!


----------



## baldrick (Jan 24, 2009)

howling bells, nick harper, tuung/tinariwen, and you will know us....., pj harvey 

i am living on baked beans for the rest of the month....


----------



## sojourner (Jan 24, 2009)

baldrick said:


> howling bells, nick harper, *tuung/tinariwen*, and you will know us....., pj harvey
> 
> i am living on baked beans for the rest of the month....



  can't wait for this


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## El Jefe (Jan 26, 2009)

wow - is that the Spivs from Bradford? They're ace


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 27, 2009)

do you know, the bradford Spivs had listed up that they were playing at the dirty water, and had linked their page to the dirty water page? i have fixed that now, and furthermore they will never play london again. not that they have ever played anywhere, apart from one gig in 2007.


----------



## boing! (Jan 31, 2009)

Bonnie Prince Billy at South Bank Centre
Earth at The Borderline


----------



## Mapped (Jan 31, 2009)

Seasick Steve tonight; if i'll be able to get Mrs N1 out of the house this evening  or can find a mate to come with me at short notice


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 1, 2009)

The Rockingbirds


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 1, 2009)

boing! said:


> Earth at The Borderline



WHAT?

when?


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 1, 2009)

tim and sam's tim and the sam band with tim and sam
http://www.timandsam.com/

residency at the big chill on tuesday.  for free 

they're *lovely* they did a gig for me last year, and were all young and cute and shy... and played glockenspiel on an ironing board cos they couldn't afford a proper stand 

urbans, i encourage you all greatly go to to this, and buy their cd's


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 1, 2009)

The Supersuckers - ULU. April 11th


----------



## boing! (Feb 1, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> WHAT?
> 
> when?



24th April.


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 3, 2009)

tufty79 said:


> tim and sam's tim and the sam band with tim and sam
> http://www.timandsam.com/
> 
> residency at the big chill on tuesday.  for free
> ...



oooo! this is tomorrow!

*teh warm potential gig glow*


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 4, 2009)

oops! gig fail!
it was cancelled and i didn't get the facecrack update til today 

oh well, they'll be playing in march


----------



## dodgepot (Feb 4, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> The Rockingbirds



same here.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 4, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> same here.



where? when?  I can't find any info


----------



## belboid (Feb 4, 2009)

The Rezillo's & The Fuckwits at The Plug on saturday.

it'll be a drunken laff


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 4, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> The Supersuckers - ULU. April 11th



Volunteer to do the merch stall


----------



## braindancer (Feb 5, 2009)

Part Chimp at the Lexington.
Fennesz and Rosie Parlane at the South Bank Centre.
Machinefabriek at Cafe Oto.
Earth at the Borderline.
Touch Records night at Roundhouse.

The longest list of gigs I've had in the pipeline for some time.


----------



## dodgepot (Feb 16, 2009)

billy childish and the musicians of the british empire at the dirty water club on the 28th of feb


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 16, 2009)

braindancer said:


> Part Chimp at the Lexington.



OOH!!!!

but: The where?


----------



## boing! (Feb 16, 2009)

Yann Tiersen at the Electric Ballroom


----------



## ethel (Feb 16, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> OOH!!!!
> 
> but: The where?



you've missed it.

the lexington used to be the clockwork. pentonville road


----------



## braindancer (Feb 16, 2009)

sarahluv said:


> you've missed it.
> 
> the lexington used to be the clockwork. pentonville road



I missed it too - I was ill.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 19, 2009)

Amazing Baby tonight. Got free tickets


----------



## northeastoipunk (Feb 19, 2009)

THE FIEND live at the derwentside  blackhill, consett this saturday , good hardcore punk band from the 80s


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 20, 2009)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> Amazing Baby tonight. Got free tickets



Don't bother, absolute shower of shite.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 19, 2009)

Atomic Suplex TOnight at the Windmill in Brixton!


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 28, 2009)

Australian Pink Floyd Show  The Wall Show Wembley Arena Next month
Depeche Mode London The O2 Dec only left

YUM YUM


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 28, 2009)

tuung and tinarawen tonight at the rainbow warehouse in Brum..


----------



## baldrick (Mar 28, 2009)

moonsi til said:


> tuung and tinarawen tonight at the rainbow warehouse in Brum..


i'm going to that too 

on my own though 

bf is ill and no one wants his ticket


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 28, 2009)

pieface went on thursday (i couldn't  ) and said it was brilliant


----------



## baldrick (Mar 28, 2009)

i'm really looking forward to it...


----------



## tufty79 (Mar 29, 2009)

on april 10th:   "TWEE AS FUCK
- "the nicest club night in London" (The Guardian Guide)

LIVE:
The High Llamas
Gina Birch
Downdime

DJs:
So Tough! So Cute!
Jude Georges
Hot Girl Photographers

TREATS:
Free issue 05 of the Twee fanzine feat. Crystal Stilts, Hatcham Social, Camera Obscura and more!

Looking forward to seeing you there, lots of love TasF x x x"



in a 'daft punk are staying at my house' way, downdime are staying at my house - all of 'em


----------



## miniGMgoit (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm going to see Evan Dando play solo on Friday in a small venue. Should be sweet. I might give him a bunch of flowers.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Mar 30, 2009)

lucky fucker.

I am seeing Squarepusher tonight. Pete Doherty (maybe) next Thursday, The Airborne Toxic Event the end of the month.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 30, 2009)

baldrick said:


> i'm really looking forward to it...



When are you going?  Or am I being thick, and you were going to the Brum one?

I nearly pissed my pants they were that good at the Phil.  It finished really early though - they came on at 8.30 and it was all over by 10.  So I had to go and get pissed then cos it was another 2 hours before my bus home


----------



## clandestino (Mar 30, 2009)

tufty79 said:


> in a 'daft punk are staying at my house' way, downdime are staying at my house - all of 'em



And Cats On Fire are staying at my house, when they come over to play this:

Butcher Boy/Cats On Fire/Pocketbooks
Saturday April 25th
Luminaire, 311 Kilburn High Road, London, NW6 7JR


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 30, 2009)

Atomic Suplex this Saturday at Smokin Boogie in Shinjuku Tokyo. 

Im going for sure, I will buy any urbans that can make it a drink.


----------



## tufty79 (Mar 30, 2009)

ianw said:


> And Cats On Fire are staying at my house, when they come over to play this:
> 
> Butcher Boy/Cats On Fire/Pocketbooks
> Saturday April 25th
> Luminaire, 311 Kilburn High Road, London, NW6 7JR



ooh that sounds a bit tasty


----------



## northeastoipunk (Mar 30, 2009)

i know its not up and coming but saw SNFU last night at trillions in newcastle , now me being very reserved about me punk and oi music i wasnt looking forward to it too much , but by hell they delivered the goods , 2 hr set funny as anything tight musicianship , everything you could want for a free gig (mind they made up with the price with £3. 50 for a deisel at the bar , sorry sound like trev hagl)superb band and crowd nudity to boot


----------



## baldrick (Mar 30, 2009)

sojourner said:


> When are you going?  Or am I being thick, and you were going to the Brum one?
> 
> I nearly pissed my pants they were that good at the Phil.  It finished really early though - they came on at 8.30 and it was all over by 10.  So I had to go and get pissed then cos it was another 2 hours before my bus home


i went to the brum one on saturday 

timed it just right tbh, got there about half 9, went to the bar and got a beer (purity mad goose, not rip off bottles ), positioned ourselves nicely in view of the stage and then they came on 5 minutes later 

tuung made me laugh a bit though, introducing the three guys from tinariwen one by one and then going "we're tuung!" like we're all supposed to know who they were and it was the strange african people who needed explaining 

was bloody good though.


----------



## baldrick (Mar 30, 2009)

got trail of dead next month, which should be ace....

then in may rachel unthank and the winterset if i have some money by then and vijay kishore at symphony hall, which is free


----------



## baldrick (Apr 13, 2009)

ooooh might be going to see earth on friday, if i can work out how to get home after


----------



## heinous seamus (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm gonna go see Earth and Trail of Dead as well I think.


----------



## baldrick (Apr 14, 2009)

i don't suppose you live in birmingham and can offer us a lift home?


----------



## heinous seamus (Apr 14, 2009)

Nah Glasgow


----------



## baldrick (Apr 14, 2009)

shame


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Apr 14, 2009)

Just got my NIN and Jane's Addiction @ The o2 tix


----------



## dodgepot (Apr 17, 2009)

rockingbirds tomorrow.

on wednesday my tickets for morrissey arrived - 11th of may at the albert hall and the 28th of may at brixton academy. so that's mozza twice and girls aloud once next month


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 20, 2009)

i had totally forgotten i'm going to see bonnie prince billy tonight, that's a nice surprise.


----------



## AverageJoe (Apr 20, 2009)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Just got my NIN and Jane's Addiction @ The o2 tix



Me too - presales?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 20, 2009)

Off to see Bonnie Prince Billy tonight somewhere in London. Should be good.


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 20, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Off to see Bonnie Prince Billy tonight somewhere in London. Should be good.



south bank i think? i am looking forward to sitting by the river beforehand too.   i haven't heard his new one yet, i don't really mind though.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 20, 2009)

rutabowa said:


> south bank i think? i am looking forward to sitting by the river beforehand too.   i haven't heard his new one yet, i don't really mind though.



Is it? My mate got the tickets so I'm just tagging along with him. Yep, always lovely to have a pint by the Thames as the sun goes down. Can't wait.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Apr 20, 2009)

AverageJoe said:


> Me too - presales?



Yep. Standing and everythin'


----------



## baldrick (Apr 20, 2009)

off to see trail of dead in a bit


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Apr 21, 2009)

Have fun - seeing them on Thursday


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 21, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Is it? My mate got the tickets so I'm just tagging along with him. Yep, always lovely to have a pint by the Thames as the sun goes down. Can't wait.



we were drinking wine on the festival pier beach beforehand and this bearded guy wandered down and was picking up stones and said hello to us, then he popped up on stage half way through the bonnie prince billy set! that was one of my favourite bits.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 21, 2009)

rutabowa said:


> we were drinking wine on the festival pier beach beforehand and this bearded guy wandered down and was picking up stones and said hello to us, then he popped up on stage half way through the bonnie prince billy set! that was one of my favourite bits.



The guy who played the Jew's Harp. I saw him outside at the end, too. Top musician.

Will certainly has some good dance moves. Cracking set, really enjoyed it.


----------



## tastebud (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm going to see Art Brut in May and their new album also arrived for me in the post today. woo


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 23, 2009)

This might be good


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 23, 2009)

rutabowa said:


> This might be good



May pop by to see this if I've got time. What time will the Spivs be on?


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 23, 2009)

after about 10 I think


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 23, 2009)

rutabowa said:


> after about 10 I think



Sweet.


----------



## AverageJoe (Apr 23, 2009)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Yep. Standing and everythin'



yep - me too. if you see a short haired Lemmy-a-like, thats me. pop over and i'll give you a hob nob or something


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Apr 23, 2009)

Will do


----------



## baldrick (Apr 23, 2009)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Have fun - seeing them on Thursday


 
they were shit  either that or my taste in music has changed radically 

they did play all the good stuff off Madonna though, so it wasn't a complete waste of time.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Apr 27, 2009)

They were on good form at The Electric Ballroom - the new stuff is okay but once they started playing from 'madonna', 'source tags and codes' and 'worlds apart' is was a fantastic show


----------



## belboid (Apr 27, 2009)

ah, The Black Lips are playing at Skate Central in three weeks time, that should be fun.


----------



## bosco (Apr 27, 2009)

Wilco in August. 

Jape in May

Leonard Cohen is playing but I refuse to set foot in that dreadful O2 venue, formerly known as that dreadful Point Depot.

The Breeders are next month but it's too close to exam time. But Deerhunter are on right after so I'll make do with that. 

The Handsome Family in June!


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 27, 2009)

The Specials tomorrow night at the O2 Academy in Glasgow.


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 29, 2009)

Australian Pink Floyd Show The Wall Show Wembley

tonight  may have a drink too


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Apr 30, 2009)

Just spotted Cornershop @ Heaven, 29th July. Havn't seen them for a good few years, can't see them selling it out tho'.


----------



## Bakunin (Apr 30, 2009)

http://www.spinaltap.com/news.html

Tuesday June 30th, Wembley Arena.

Reunion gigs don't come any bigger than this.


----------



## Garcia Lorca (Apr 30, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> The Specials tomorrow night at the O2 Academy in Glasgow.



how was it fed?

I deliberately avoided it as i will toots and the maytals, due to the fcking carling academy... tho i reaaaally did wanna see the specials.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 30, 2009)

bosco said:


> Wilco in August.
> 
> Jape in May
> 
> ...


The Handsome Family, not heard of them, but that looks like a hurdy gurdy 

Saw Leonard Cohen in Brighton last yaer, and the venue wasn't that big (or not as big as I think the O2 is)... managed to catch the last train home too 

e2a: I can only see listings for Leonard Cohen playing in Weybridge and Liverpool


----------



## dodgepot (Apr 30, 2009)

as well as going to see morrissey on the 11th and 28th of next month me and the missus are now going to see him on the 29th, too - managed to get a couple of cheap tickets


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 30, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> as well as going to see morrissey on the 11th and 28th of next month me and the missus are now going to see him on the 29th, too - managed to get a couple of cheap tickets



I'm off to see him on the 28th, too. Will wave.


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 30, 2009)

Morton Valence supporting Art Brut next week


----------



## foo (Apr 30, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> as well as going to see morrissey on the 11th and 28th of next month me and the missus are now going to see him on the 29th, too - managed to get a couple of cheap tickets



bloody hell dodgers!  i think he should give you special box office seats or something.

i'm going to see Morrissey with him ^ and his wife on the 11th. looking forward to it!


----------



## sojourner (Apr 30, 2009)

Alabama 3 in June, in Liverpool, on a Friday night

I don't think life gets much better than that


----------



## ethel (Apr 30, 2009)

yo la tengo

yoko ono


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 30, 2009)

Garcia Lorca said:


> how was it fed?
> 
> I deliberately avoided it as i will toots and the maytals, due to the fcking carling academy... tho i reaaaally did wanna see the specials.



Hate to say it, but I had a wee dance.  Even dancing next to the once a year skinheads/sudies.... Tut tut....

Not a bad night as it goes....


----------



## tastebud (May 1, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> Morton Valence supporting Art Brut next week


are they supporting AB then? - i have tickets for that.


----------



## dweller (May 3, 2009)

Devin the Dude straight from Houston, Texas is playing the Luminaire tomorrow Monday 4th May


----------



## rennie (May 4, 2009)

Baabal Maal at the Southbank and then Blur in Hyde Park. Cannae wait!


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 4, 2009)

Devo! Wednesday! The Forum!


----------



## heinous seamus (May 5, 2009)

Holy Fuck next Monday.


----------



## clandestino (May 5, 2009)

Got a few to look forward to:

A Camp and The Specials this week
Yo La Tengo
Tindersticks in Hyde Park


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 5, 2009)

heinous seamus said:


> Holy Fuck next Monday.



Seeing 'em on Thurs at The Scala


----------



## plasticene (May 6, 2009)

Busy week coming up...

Black Dice @ The Dome - Sat
Telepathe @ 93 Ft. East - Mon
Holger Czukay @ The Roundhouse - Thurs


----------



## tufty79 (May 6, 2009)

ianw said:


> Got a few to look forward to:
> 
> Tindersticks in Hyde Park



WHAT??????

OH i see - http://www.viewlondon.co.uk/whatson/tindersticks-tickets-article-8177.html
how did that one escape me?


----------



## rennie (May 8, 2009)

Pearl Jam at the O2 in August. Shit venue but I shall be living out my teenage dream!


----------



## plasticene (May 15, 2009)

plasticene said:


> Busy week coming up...
> 
> Black Dice @ The Dome - Sat
> Telepathe @ 93 Ft. East - Mon
> Holger Czukay @ The Roundhouse - Thurs


Well what a top week of electronic win that was! First of all, not only did Black Dice turn my brains inside out, but brilliant supports from Astral Social Club (replete with the best beard outside of ZZ Top) and Experimental Dental School (suck on this, White Stripes) would have been worth the £10 entry on their own. What a fuckin night, what a bargain. And at the Dome in Tufnell Park too - how did THAT happen?! (but more, please!)

Then over to so-hip-it's-hell 93 Ft.East for the most comically mismatched headline/support combo you coulds ever imagine. Proving the theory that you can always spot a shit band just by their name, step forward the truly awful - that's FUCKING GODAWFUL! - Ou Est Le Swimming Pool. If that name isn't enough to make you cringe, just go see them. Or rather, don't - their egos are so inflated they don't need an audience. But their crimes against music were soon obliterated by the lush, dark, gorgeous electro-strangeness of Telepathe - they were even cooler than the audience! The album's fine but it gives you no idea just how good these two girls are on stage. Wonderful sound, beautiful visuals - I was totally smitten.

And then last night to Camden for a marvellous evening in the company of one of the true geniuses of modern music, Holger Czukay, who treated us to a career retrospective including old Can rarities, films and reworkings of some of his own material. Some of this was truly sublime, such as his tribute piece to Stockhausen - which thankfully sounded more Kraftwerk than Karl Heinz! The man is 71 and yet some of the stuff he played last night would have sounded more at home in a festival club tent than the Roundhouse (good as it is). What a shame there weren't more punters there - so few that the seating rows were scrapped in favour of tables and chairs - it felt like being at an awards night! - although that made it better for the few of us who were there (looked no more than 300). And what a lovely guy he is - urbane, witty and humble. Just great.


----------



## belboid (May 15, 2009)

plasticene said:


> And then last night to Camden for a marvellous evening in the company of one of the true geniuses of modern music, Holger Czukay, who treated us to a career retrospective including old Can rarities, films and reworkings of some of his own material. Some of this was truly sublime, such as his tribute piece to Stockhausen - which thankfully sounded more Kraftwerk than Karl Heinz! The man is 71 and yet some of the stuff he played last night would have sounded more at home in a festival club tent than the Roundhouse (good as it is). What a shame there weren't more punters there - so few that the seating rows were scrapped in favour of tables and chairs - it felt like being at an awards night! - although that made it better for the few of us who were there (looked no more than 300). And what a lovely guy he is - urbane, witty and humble. Just great.



aah, glad someone enjoyed that.  The only other review I've seen was rather less taken by the night.

"He's clearly a lovely old cove but I never had him figured for Can's Ringo but there you go" being how it concluded.


I've got the Black Lips, Mika Miko and a bunch of others at Rollerpalooza tomorrow, which I am hoping we dont have to watch whilst actually wearing roller-skates, but I'm worrying that might actually have to...

Then on thursday, its the bizzare but quite wonderful sounding Madame Pamita and Her Parlour of Wonders (http://www.madamepamita.com/)


----------



## dodgepot (May 15, 2009)

girls aloud! next saturday! YES!!  

they won't get poorly and pull out - *they're* professionals


----------



## Tank Girl (May 15, 2009)

cheryl's got a poorly toe though


----------



## plasticene (May 15, 2009)

belboid said:


> Then on thursday, its the bizzare but quite wonderful sounding Madame Pamita and Her Parlour of Wonders (http://www.madamepamita.com/)


Let us know what she's like - if she's good I'll go see her at the Luminaire on the 24th


----------



## boing! (May 15, 2009)

Saw Yann Tiersen last night. Not what I was expecting at all was but was really good. Like mogwai playing the amelie soundtrack with moog synths.


----------



## heinous seamus (May 15, 2009)

boing! said:


> Saw Yann Tiersen last night. Not what I was expecting at all was but was really good. Like mogwai playing the amelie soundtrack with moog synths.



Sounds interesting... is he on tour just now?


----------



## moonsi til (May 17, 2009)

Just got back from a gig at B'ham town hall which is a great venue now it's been done out. I saw various folk sing/play Nick Drake songs. It was part of a English Originals week they have put on. Artists included Martha Wainwright, Robyn Hitchcock, Vashti Bunyan, Beth Orton and Graham Coxon plus others. 

Also participating was his original manager and arranger Robert Kirby. It was a very fabulous gig and worth the £24.50 I paid...

I'm feeling all happy and floaty now..


----------



## Tank Girl (May 17, 2009)

that sounds brilliant moonsi


----------



## moonsi til (May 17, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> that sounds brilliant moonsi




Oh it really was an amazing gig. I have now fallen in love with Martha Wainwright until last night I had never heard her sing. She sang Pink Moon with Beth Orton which had me clapping like a loon..


----------



## moonsi til (May 17, 2009)

ianw said:


> Got a few to look forward to:
> 
> A Camp and The Specials this week
> Yo La Tengo
> Tindersticks in Hyde Park



Ah Yo La Tengo ...I see that they are doing a tour but only one gig in the UK which is sold out. Moo moo. I love love Yo La Tengo and have only seen them once in 2007 and that once is about 5 times too few...


----------



## belboid (May 18, 2009)

belboid said:


> I've got the Black Lips, Mika Miko and a bunch of others at Rollerpalooza tomorrow, which I am hoping we dont have to watch whilst actually wearing roller-skates, but I'm worrying that might actually have to...



that was one of the silliest gigs I have ever been to. 

Whilst skates weren't obligatory, 90%+ of people had em, so what can you do but  join in?  briefly.

Sadly the Lips were really not very good, tho playing in a skate park with a couple of amps stuck down one end probably isn't the most auspicious of gigs they could play.


----------



## rutabowa (May 18, 2009)

belboid said:


> that was one of the silliest gigs I have ever been to.
> 
> Whilst skates weren't obligatory, 90%+ of people had em, so what can you do but  join in?  briefly.
> 
> Sadly the Lips were really not very good, tho playing in a skate park with a couple of amps stuck down one end probably isn't the most auspicious of gigs they could play.



i have seen them be really good before, so don't get too put off. tho i'm not keen on the new album from wht i've heard


----------



## belboid (May 18, 2009)

naah, i'm not put off, and was the first gig in, hmmm, well over ten years anyway, where i got thrown out, so it was a top night all round  

(fortunately they were just playing their very last chord when the arse of a bouncer dragged me out, I still have fuck all idea what for!)


----------



## rutabowa (May 18, 2009)

this was the gig i saw them at, it was wild!


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2009)

plasticene said:


> Let us know what she's like - if she's good I'll go see her at the Luminaire on the 24th



well worth a visit!  Both her and Tom Rodwell were great, her tarot readings were not entirely convincing but the songs were good.  A fair few in the audience (the pub regulars) were somewhat bemused by the whole thing


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 22, 2009)

rutabowa said:


> this was the gig i saw them at, it was wild!




I was there too!

Threw a (plastic) pint glass (with a tiny bit of lager still within) at a security guard on the stage and got his shoulder


----------



## rutabowa (May 22, 2009)

The_Reverend_M said:


> I was there too!
> 
> Threw a (plastic) pint glass (with a tiny bit of lager still within) at a security guard on the stage and got his shoulder



i got a microphone!


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 22, 2009)

You win


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 22, 2009)

Women @ The Lexington on Monday 25th


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (May 24, 2009)

Chairlift on Monday. It's free too.


----------



## metalguru (May 25, 2009)

plasticene said:


> Let us know what she's like - if she's good I'll go see her at the Luminaire on the 24th



I went to this last night. Really enjoyed it - slightly a shame that so few people were there.

Good to hear Mme. Pamita's song's live - the problem with her album is that - whilst it's conceptually a great idea to record on wax cyclinder without any electricity, the sound quality is quite annoying.

Tom Rodwell very good also - will definitely go to see him again. 

Anyone else going to the Forum on June 10 to see The Fall, Buzzcocks, and John Cooper Clarke?


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 9, 2009)

nightmarchers, camden underworld, 15th july


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jun 9, 2009)

Sleepy Sun @ Hoxton Bar and Kitchen, 7th July ... makes me very happy!!!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2009)

It's not upcoming, it was on Friday - Alabama 3

and the reason I am posting it now is because not only were they on ultra top form, but I bumped into Larry Love outside the pub!!  And hideously embarassed myself with the biggest act of fangirldom this side of the Mersey.  Couldn't stop shaking his hand and going 'I fucking love you, I fucking love you lot, I'm going to see you later'  

He was VERY nice about it though.  Told me to behave myself, so I kissed him, so he said 'on second thoughts, DON'T behave yourself'


----------



## Griff (Jun 15, 2009)

Throbbing Gristle at Heaven this coming Sunday.


----------



## christonabike (Jun 15, 2009)

Shonen Knife

Marc Almond and Diamanda Gallas


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jun 15, 2009)

Bouncing Souls and POS of Doomtree towards the end of this month.
NoMeansNo at Dingwalls towards the end of next month (can't wait for this one!).


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 15, 2009)

blur tonight 

and *still* the national in august 

just seen that tv on the radio are playin in july an' all


----------



## rennie (Jun 16, 2009)

I saw Babaa Maal at the Southbank last night. He rocked the place!


----------



## citydreams (Jun 18, 2009)

Killer Meters single launch party tonight, Buffalo Bar, Islington


----------



## rennie (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm seeing Blur in Hyde Park on Friday. Does anyone know when they will come on (roughly?). 

It says music starts at 4 but I can't make it there until 6ish. Don't wanna miss them!


----------



## boing! (Jun 30, 2009)

My band (the Green Rock River Band) is playing with The Cedars at the beautiful Bush Hall on 11th August. I have equal amounts of nervousness and excitement, but it should be a fantastic gig.


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 30, 2009)

philip jeays tomorrow night


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jul 8, 2009)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Sleepy Sun @ Hoxton Bar and Kitchen, 7th July ... makes me very happy!!!



...and they were rather good too 

Filums what I took...


----------



## christonabike (Jul 8, 2009)

Grace Jones

Tomorrow


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jul 8, 2009)

Quite a few for me in the rest of 2009...

The Mars Volta
NIN and Jane's Addiction
O'Death
Alice in Chains
Tortoise
Prince Buster
Orbital
Pixies
Anti-Pop Consortium
Flaming Lips

...*phew*!


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm at the NIN/JA gig too.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jul 8, 2009)

See you down the front!


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 8, 2009)

I am at the front courtesy of presale tix, but not getting there until about 7.30.

I'm easy to see - I look like a short haired Lemmy. Full on chops, all in black but with short spiky hair. I'll also be with a client (expenses ahoy!) who from what she tells me will be in thigh length pvc boots. For whatever reason.

If you see me, say hello - I'll get the drinks in (on the company )


----------



## heinous seamus (Jul 8, 2009)

In August I'm looking forward to: 

Jeffrey Lewis
Malcolm Middleton
Mum


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jul 9, 2009)

AverageJoe said:


> I am at the front courtesy of presale tix, but not getting there until about 7.30.
> 
> I'm easy to see - I look like a short haired Lemmy. Full on chops, all in black but with short spiky hair. I'll also be with a client (expenses ahoy!) who from what she tells me will be in thigh length pvc boots. For whatever reason.
> 
> If you see me, say hello - I'll get the drinks in (on the company )



Also got the pre-sale bizness 

Righty ho, will keep my eyes peeled - I'm about 6' 2", shaved dark hair and haven't quite decided what band t-shirt I'll be wearing yet (possibly Life of Agony )

Drinks on the company? Good work!!!


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 9, 2009)

heinous seamus said:


> In August I'm looking forward to:
> Mum



oooohhhhhhhh


----------



## dodgepot (Jul 9, 2009)

morrissey at brixton academy in less than a fortnight. can't bloody wait! (rescheduled from may)


----------



## Rollem (Jul 9, 2009)

christonabike said:


> Grace Jones
> 
> Tomorrow


 is that at somerset house? have fun!


----------



## clicker (Jul 9, 2009)

Magazine .....Sept 1st South Bank.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jul 10, 2009)

Boban Markovic Orkestar at the Barbican tomorrow.


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 17, 2009)

wow i am off to see my friend play tonight before he goes to america for a bit and it turns out he has sold out the Garage! he must be doing well
www.myspace.com/musicbobbylong


----------



## killer b (Jul 17, 2009)

i'm djing before altern8 next weekend - i'll probably stick around for the headliners.

really tempted with goblin at supersonic next sunday too...


----------



## belboid (Jul 17, 2009)

mmm, Super Furries playng at Clumberfest at the end of August, but all the drivers are away that weekend...must still be a way to get there (or, more improtantly, back again)


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 20, 2009)

_Fuck it Im going don't know what_ clapham_ like_ 

The Orb perform for the first time ever their new album, Baghdad Batteries
live in Clapham Sep 10th

arch635.co.uk

Woohoo 

edit:White boiler suits - The evening will also feature eight projectors, two large screens and the audience will also be used as a human screen.


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 24, 2009)

i would highly recommend Nissenenmondai at Bardens Boudoir this Sunday, not sure if i will go yet. it is like a japanese krautrock techno girl group


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jul 24, 2009)

U2 in Croke Park tonight! 

<legs it>

and Metallica in Marlay Park in Dublin next week!

<does big kahoona burger starjump>


----------



## christonabike (Jul 24, 2009)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by christonabike
> Grace Jones
> 
> ...



It was ace!

Just booked Orb tickets

Other gigs, Marc Almond and Diamanda Galas sing the songs of Jaques Brel


----------



## ska invita (Jul 24, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> _Fuck it Im going don't know what_ clapham_ like_
> 
> The Orb perform for the first time ever their new album, Baghdad Batteries
> live in Clapham Sep 10th
> ...



wow thats a tiny venue for the orb. shuld be fun


----------



## christonabike (Jul 24, 2009)

Free boiler suits thrown in for good measure

Nice Orb


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jul 24, 2009)

rutabowa said:


> i would highly recommend Nissenenmondai at Bardens Boudoir this Sunday, not sure if i will go yet. it is like a japanese krautrock techno girl group


Thanks for this one. I wanna go, I might - just wish it was tomorrow not Sunday.


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 27, 2009)

Dr. Furface said:


> Thanks for this one. I wanna go, I might - just wish it was tomorrow not Sunday.



was good except i was a bit tired and i had seen them before so didn't stay till end, but on another day i would have loved it.


----------



## Sunspots (Jul 27, 2009)

*In Bristol...*

Bill Callahan (Smog)

Earthless

Oneida

King Khan & The Shrines


----------



## killer b (Jul 27, 2009)

Sunspots said:


> Earthless


you'll like these - my highlight of supersonic yesterday...


----------



## Sunspots (Jul 27, 2009)

killer b said:


> you'll like these - my highlight of supersonic yesterday...



Yes, I've been waiting to see them for about a year!

Do you know if they played their version of (The Groundhogs') _Cherry Red_?

Whatever they played though, I expect they only had time for a couple of songs...


----------



## killer b (Jul 27, 2009)

2 songs. 1 long (25 minutes or so), the other shortish.

didn't recognise either of 'em...


----------



## killer b (Jul 27, 2009)

just listening to them on myspace now, and can confirm that they did do _cherry red_.


----------



## matt m (Jul 29, 2009)

*Watertower Bucket Boys*

pretty darn great young bluegrass band over from the states are in London from tonight till Saturday: Watertower Bucketboys

http://www.myspace.com/watertowerbucketboys

they're planning Old Queen's Head in Islington tonight, and then Camden Lock, What's Cookin up in Walthamstow and The OXford in Kentish Town on Saturday.


----------



## STFC (Jul 29, 2009)

The Flaming Lips at the Troxy in November.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 29, 2009)

matt m said:


> pretty darn great young bluegrass band over from the states are in London from tonight till Saturday: Watertower Bucketboys
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/watertowerbucketboys
> 
> they're planning Old Queen's Head in Islington tonight, and then Camden Lock, What's Cookin up in Walthamstow and The OXford in Kentish Town on Saturday.



Ah shit, I'd love to see them but am pretty busy all week


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jul 29, 2009)

STFC said:


> The Flaming Lips at the Troxy in November.



See you down the front! 

*decides to try and get some shrooms in for this one*


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 29, 2009)

Earthless, tomorrow at the Croft in Bristol.

Mario Rubalcaba's band.


----------



## Sunspots (Jul 30, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> Earthless, tomorrow at the Croft in Bristol.
> 
> Mario Rubalcaba's band.



Holy shit, that was every bit as great as I'd hoped it'd be!  Incredible.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 31, 2009)

Andrea Boccelli in Birmingham in September.
Flaming lips in Manchester in november.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 31, 2009)

Sunspots said:


> Holy shit, that was every bit as great as I'd hoped it'd be!  Incredible.



Loud. 

I saw Strung Out (the band, not the urbanite, obviously) in that room back in October, and I thought that was the loudest it would get in there... last night proved me wrong.

Not really my cup of tea musically, tbh, but quite impressive all the same.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 31, 2009)

For Sunspots:


----------



## Sunspots (Jul 31, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> For Sunspots:




And the original: 
Both excellent, but Earthless do it that bit heavier.


----------



## Sunspots (Jul 31, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> Loud.
> 
> I saw Strung Out (the band, not the urbanite, obviously)



No, I saw Strung Out _(-the urbanite)_ at a gig once, and he _was_ loud.*  



stupid dogbot said:


> Loud.



Yep, my ears are still ringing this morning... 

*Only joking.  He looked like he was having a very nice time indeed.


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 3, 2009)

My DM ticket turned up today, Still tickets available at O2
Dec


----------



## ethel (Aug 3, 2009)

the national next monday


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 3, 2009)

^^ me too 
(i might've mentioned it before, like )


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 5, 2009)

downdime wonderswan[insert one of ged's band's names here] at the windmill on saturday - northern indie joy 
(if i can find someone to come )


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 5, 2009)

kitty_kitty said:


> downdime wonderswan[insert one of ged's band's names here] at the windmill on saturday - northern indie joy
> (if i can find someone to come )



and they're doing some Mudhoney covers as part of the theme of the weekend; plus that day we get Winnefuckingbago Deal blasting out some Black Flag covers


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 5, 2009)

apparently it's wonderswan that i've been invited to see (bloody multi-band boys )
the whole night looks awesome 
hope they don't really bbq my life though...


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 5, 2009)

Gypsy Queens and Kings in October at the South Bank Centre, with Esma Redzepova, Mahala Rai Banda, *Fanfare Ciocarlia* and more. Front stalls! Excellent!


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 6, 2009)

black lips secret gig end of august!


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 6, 2009)

rutabowa said:


> black lips secret gig end of august!



might as well go to an un-secret gig by The Strange Boys


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 6, 2009)

i saw that by chance actually! are they good then? there was only 10 tickets left when i last looked, they'll be gone by now i suppose


----------



## Onket (Aug 6, 2009)

Blaggers ITA in The Albert tomorrow night.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 6, 2009)

rutabowa said:


> i saw that by chance actually! are they good then? there was only 10 tickets left when i last looked, they'll be gone by now i suppose



There's a few more left than that. Rough Trade were going to buy sixty but culled the amount down to 20. Live, they're supposed to be a bit heavier than the Lips (I must tell you the stroy sometime about when I put them on the same night Portugal beat England on penalties...disaster-gig and back in the day when they were underground before getting Viced.)


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 6, 2009)

ok i took a chance on them, i will be there! tell me that story then!


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 27, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> might as well go to an un-secret gig by The Strange Boys



Similarly...

_Not_ playing this side of the Atlantic any time soon, but I really wish they would:

Thee Oh Sees
Ty Segal
The Ganglians
The Jacuzzi Boys

etc.


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 27, 2009)

we've got tickets for a trio of NTSOBC gigs - Handsome Family, Agnostic Mountain Gospel Choir and T Model Ford.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 27, 2009)

Spinnerette in Bristol, tonight.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 27, 2009)

the Black Lips gig at hte dirty water is tonight, i foudn this nice review from last time they played there:

"A sinister smile formed on the singer's face and he climbed a speaker during one of the songs. He fumbled with his shorts and suddenly his dick was hanging out. It started as a trickle, perhaps because of nerves, but a moment later a full stream of piss was shooting out into the crowd. He aimed his dick upwards, bent his head towards his crotch, slurped a mouthful of his own urine, and spit it out into the audience. Everyone in the place simultaneously lost their minds. People were staggering around, grabbing onto stranger's shoulders and saying, "Can you believe this shit?!" King Khan jumped on stage to drum up some audience appreciation and was met with a big, sloppy, open-mouthed kiss from the singer. Anything in the club that wasn't nailed down was flying at the stage. The bass player got up on his amp and pulled down his pants. He jumped down and stepped up to the mic. "I'd like to thank my dad for putting on this show. He's a cool guy." "

http://www.razorcake.org/site/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=404


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 27, 2009)

rutabowa said:


> the Black Lips gig at hte dirty water is tonight, i foudn this nice review from last time they played there



Have fun. 

Maybe take some waterproofs.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 27, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> we've got tickets for a trio of NTSOBC gigs - Handsome Family, *Agnostic Mountain Gospel Choir* and T Model Ford.



jealous

would love to see them


----------



## Onket (Aug 27, 2009)

Just got tickets for Jello Biafra's band in a couple of weeks.


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 27, 2009)

sojourner said:


> jealous
> 
> would love to see them



they're doing a full tour

SEPTEMBER

Sat 19 The Phoenix Arts Centre, Exeter
Mon 21 Crane Lane Theatre, Cork
Tues 22 Crawdaddy, Dublin
Wed 23 Rosin Dubn, Galway
Thrs 24 Open House Festival, Belfast
Fri 25 The Cluny, Newcastle
Sat 26 The Brudenell Social Club, Leeds
Sun 27 Georgian Theatre, Stockton
Tues 29 NTSOBC @ The Luminaire, London

OCTOBER

Thurs 1 The Engine Room, Brighton
Fri 2  The Farm House, Canterbury
Sat 3 Taylor Johns, Coventry
Sun 4 The Musician, Leicester


----------



## sojourner (Aug 27, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> they're doing a full tour
> 
> SEPTEMBER
> 
> ...



Absolutely none of them anywhere near me 

Leeds is probably the closest actually

Anyone in Leeds wanna put me up on 26 September? *best winning smile*


----------



## matt m (Aug 27, 2009)

Spider John Koerner (1960s NYC coffee house folk blues singer) at the Green Note in September

Ramblin' Jack Elliott (1960s NYC coffee house folk blues singer) at the Union Chapel in September

Go see em while they're still alive! Cos they won't be able to play guitar as well once they're dead. I presume.

Unfortunately both dates are Wednesdays, when I've got my mixing and mastering course at City Lit starting.


----------



## Rollem (Aug 30, 2009)

Ian Brown - Brixton Academy - 4 December


----------



## dweller (Aug 31, 2009)

The Twilight Sad - Scala 29th October only £9


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 31, 2009)

FREE ENERGY
Cargo/Barfly/Water Craps/Windmill 24-28 Oct tbc


----------



## heinous seamus (Sep 1, 2009)

Part Chimp on tour in the Uk in September 

It's 5 years since I saw them last  It was a brilliant gig though, an hour or so of complete headbanging loudness


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Sep 1, 2009)

my latest novel at the bush hall next monday.


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 9, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> _Fuck it Im going _
> The Orb - Baghdad Batteries
> live in Clapham Sep 10th
> arch635.co.uk



White T-Shirt at the ready

From me mate Bong:


> just to say the orb will be on 6mix
> 12th september Edit: url http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00mqzdh


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 9, 2009)

P.O.S. in Bristol (Thekla) October 2nd
Obits in Bristol (Thekla) October 12th
Mariachi El Bronx (Islington, maybe?) November somethingth.

It's been an fabulous year for gigs, even if the person I thought and hoped I was going to enjoy them with wasn't at any of 'em.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh, and Dan Sartain at the Thekla, too. Can't remember the date. Soon.


----------



## dodgepot (Sep 9, 2009)

mariachi el bronx sounds likely here, too. and maybe the horrors at the forum just before christmas.


----------



## dodgepot (Sep 11, 2009)

yes to the horrors. just booked tickets. hope they play for longer than 20 minutes this time  although they do have TWO albums worth of material now and are all grown up so it's more likely that they'll play for longer...


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 11, 2009)

I've just booked the mariachi el bronx tickets


----------



## dodgepot (Sep 11, 2009)

hooray 

fnx


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 11, 2009)

cool, cheers


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 11, 2009)

pieface and I have discussed our outfits already, I hope you boys are going to make an effort.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 11, 2009)

bugger


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 11, 2009)

It's a Monday night, isn't it?

e2a: Dan Sartain's tomorrow night.


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 11, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> It's a Monday night, isn't it?
> 
> e2a: Dan Sartain's tomorrow night.


yeah, a monday night, what a rubbish night to go out!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm not ruling it out yet... 

I've just agreed to go see Slayer at the Forum on the 26th.


----------



## Onket (Sep 17, 2009)

Bad Manners- Brixton Hootenanny. Tomorrow.


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2009)

Ella Edmondson at the Brixton Albert tomorrow. She's *ace*.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 21, 2009)

Night Marchers & Dan Sartain, Camden Underworld, November 24th


----------



## Onket (Sep 22, 2009)

Taskforce tomorrow.

Orbital Friday.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Sep 22, 2009)

Rollem said:


> Ian Brown - Brixton Academy - 4 December


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 22, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> Night Marchers & Dan Sartain, Camden Underworld, November 24th



together?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 22, 2009)

Apparently... announcement was from a source close to the Swami, so it seems likely.


----------



## dodgepot (Sep 22, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> Night Marchers & Dan Sartain, Camden Underworld, November 24th



i never got a refund for my tickets for the cancelled gig. hope they're valid for this one


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 22, 2009)

Same same. I need to speak to Seetickets later on...


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 22, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> Apparently... announcement was from a source close to the Swami, so it seems likely.



tickets bought


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Sep 22, 2009)

Just bought me a ticket for King Khan & The Shrines at Cargo next Tuesday


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 23, 2009)

> THE ORB Oct
> sat 10: glasgow arches
> sun 11: manchester club academy
> mon 12: brighton digital
> thu 15: london heaven



may aford to go again


----------



## big eejit (Sep 23, 2009)

The Deadstring Brothers - great live band from Detroit doing a bluesy, stonesy, country sort of thing:

24 Sep 2009  	The Prince Albert 	Brighton
25 Sep 2009 	Norwich Arts Centre 	NORWICH
26 Sep 2009 	Village Hall 	TINGEWICK (near Buckingham
27 Sep 2009 	Henry Boons Yard Bar 	WAKEFIELD (Yorkshire)
29 Sep 2009 	Talking Heads 	Southhampton
30 Sep 2009 	The Musician 	LEICESTER
1 Oct 2009 		The Duchess 	York
2 Oct 2009 		The Luminaire 	LONDON Kilburn
3 Oct 2009 		The Prom 	BRISTOL
4 Oct 2009 		The Basement 	CHELMSFORD
6 Oct 2009 		Beaverwood Club 	Chislehurst (Kent)
8 Oct 2009 		Cabaret Voltaire 	Edinburgh (SCOTLAND)
9 Oct 2009 		Stereo 	Glasgow (SCOTLAND)
10 Oct 2009	Twa Tams 	Perth (SCOTLAND)

http://www.myspace.com/deadstringbrothers


----------



## Voley (Sep 27, 2009)

Good band play in Cornwall shocker!

Gallows - 9th December Falmouth Princess Pavilions

Really looking forward to this - Gallows are the only band under 30 that I've got any interest in. Great live by all accounts.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 28, 2009)

They're amazing live 


I've got The Handsome Family tonight


----------



## Voley (Sep 28, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> They're amazing live



I've a feeling I may be the oldest person in the venue. A bit like when my Dad went to see Crass.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 28, 2009)

Dr. Furface said:


>



Possibly the best use of that new smilie yet


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 30, 2009)

saw the Agnostic Mountain Gospel Choir tonight and they were fucking astonishing, so much better than on record. Just mindblowing.

The support were amazing too - The Moulettes, a really unlikely trio of girls on bassoon and cello and guy on guitar, playing drums with his feet. A bit folky, a bit cabaret, a bit psych, a bit jazz, which sounds ridiculous but was really really impressive


----------



## boing! (Sep 30, 2009)

Modest Mouse at the Electric Ballroom in December.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Oct 1, 2009)

Just seen that the RZA is appearing at Oxford Academy next Sat (10th). 'The Wu-Tang Clan's chief producer, RZA performs a full live set with very special guests, following the completion of his new book 'The Tao of Wu', which details his own personal journey to enlightenment.' (the book's not out till November BTW).

The Tao of Wu!


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 1, 2009)

i think currently it stands as 

Pixies
Night Marchers / Dan Sartain
Mariachi El Bronx
Broken Family Band (London / Cambridge)


----------



## Pingu (Oct 1, 2009)

Rammstein

given the amount of pyros they normally use its going to be hot hot hot


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 1, 2009)

Pingu said:


> Rammstein
> 
> given the amount of pyros they normally use its going to be hot hot hot



my friend bought a load of mushrooms and went to see them in Tokyo. Completely freaked him out - "they set themselves on fire during EVERY song!!"


----------



## AverageJoe (Oct 1, 2009)

Mumford and Sons - Tunbridge Wells on Sat. Capacity 200.

Should be a jiggle (like a jig and a giggle )


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 1, 2009)

The Wildhearts, tonight at SB Empire.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 1, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> tickets bought



Same here. Gonna be seeing you guys quite a bit that week, by the look of it.


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 1, 2009)

<sells tickets>


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## christonabike (Oct 1, 2009)

Twinkle Brothers

VV Brown

Cornershop

Marc Almond and Diamanda Gallas


----------



## Onket (Oct 1, 2009)

christonabike said:


> Cornershop



Be interested to know how that goes. I think a Cornershop gig I went to was the worst gig I have ever been to in my life, ever.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 1, 2009)

POS and the King Blues. Somewhere in London, sometime next week.

Obviously, I'm not telling El Jefe about this one.


----------



## christonabike (Oct 1, 2009)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by christonabike
> Cornershop
> 
> Be interested to know how that goes. I think a Cornershop gig I went to was the worst gig I have ever been to in my life, ever.



I always have a good time at the ICA, they treat you right, although drinks are a pain to get, and you can get stoned in the queens garden opposite, then wander back in

Looking forward to VV Brown at ULU the most


----------



## Onket (Oct 1, 2009)

It might have been the ICA that I saw Dan Deacon at. That was another terrible, terrible gig.


----------



## Onket (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh no, sorry, that was ULU- I checked.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Oct 7, 2009)

Possibly not "hot" but fairly rare:

Gareth Sager and his band the Almighty Internal Organs are playing Bush Hall (W12 7LJ) on Friday 16th October.

Gareth was in The Pop Group, Rip Rig & Panic, Float Up CP, GMC, Head, Pregnant, CC Sager as well as playing with Nectarine Number 9 and probably some others.

Tickets available @ http://www.wegottickets.com/event/59247 for a fiver.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 7, 2009)

Spotted that PiL are doing a gig at the Brixton Academy, though at £40 a ticket its clearly the buy John Lydon (another) bungalow tour


----------



## Dr. Furface (Oct 7, 2009)

Dälek, Sunday at Corsica Studios.

Has anyone here seen em live before - any good?


----------



## Schlingers (Oct 7, 2009)

Any reccomendations for good gigs in november? Trying to think of a good b-day pressent.

Ta.


----------



## idioteque (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm going to see Walter Trout sometime this month, and Rodrigo y Gabriela and Seth Lakeman next month.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Oct 7, 2009)

Schlingers said:


> Any reccomendations for good gigs in november? Trying to think of a good b-day pressent.
> 
> Ta.



Depends what you like ... I'm seeing Anti-Pop Consortium and The Flaming Lips in Nov


----------



## belboid (Oct 7, 2009)

Schlingers said:


> Any reccomendations for good gigs in november? Trying to think of a good b-day pressent.
> 
> Ta.



Luke Haines.

nothng else matters


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 7, 2009)

Schlingers said:


> Any reccomendations for good gigs in november? Trying to think of a good b-day pressent.
> 
> Ta.



mariachi el bronx


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 7, 2009)

and Night Marchers / Dan Sartain


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 7, 2009)

oh yeah, and them.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm really excited by The Sarah Michelles playing Offline at the Dogstar tomorrow. http://www.myspace.com/thesarahmichelles

There's clearly more to them that meets the eye - their MySpace tracks are suspiciously polished, they're wearing masks in most of their photos and I've managed to work out that at least one of them was in the Mercury-nominated band Electric Soft Parade (who are linked with British Sea Power and The Brakes).


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Oct 8, 2009)

...and the name is a reference to Sarah Michelle Gellar I guess?


----------



## Hollis (Oct 9, 2009)

I gotta ticket to see Sun o))) (??). Know fuck all about them - but they're doom metal and Copey recommends.. I think I will like..

Also Graham Coxon at the Barbican.  That's it.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 13, 2009)

Probably the only gig I'm going to for the rest of this year, so might as well make it worth it

Alabama 3 in Manc in November


----------



## Callie (Oct 14, 2009)

Not upcoming (been and gone!) but I saw the Kings of Convenience at the De La Warr pavillion in Bexhill last night  it was great! If you like their songs and get the chance do go and see them 

I really liked the De La Warr pavillion too - good times!


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 16, 2009)

Hollis said:


> I gotta ticket to see Sun o))) (??). Know fuck all about them - but they're doom metal and Copey recommends.. I think I will like..


thank you for the notice i just booked tickets... i've probably seen sunn o))) more times than any other band it is always awesome!!
i was at this gig


----------



## belboid (Oct 20, 2009)

piss piss piss.  Luke Haines cancelled Sheffield for 'unavoidable' reasons 


Can I talk mrs b into edrivng over to Leeds on a sunday night to see a band she really isn't arssed about....??


----------



## Rubber Bonzo (Oct 21, 2009)

The Ballad of Britain - Cecil Sharp House  22 oct .


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Oct 21, 2009)

Cougar this Friday at The Lexington


----------



## Callie (Oct 21, 2009)

Matthew Herbert at the Barbican 26th Oct.  *excited*


----------



## Dr. Furface (Oct 21, 2009)

Lightning Bolt at The Dome 10/12


----------



## baldrick (Oct 21, 2009)

Isis next wednesday.

*squeee*


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 21, 2009)

didn't make Broken Family Band at the Garage tonight  - feeling too shit. But seeing them twice on Halloween.


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 28, 2009)

Alison Moyet: 25 Years Revisited

Nov & Dec


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Oct 28, 2009)

Mayer Hawthorne at The Macbeth pub tomorrow and DJ Format/The Apples/Bonobo at The Scala on Friday


----------



## Lea (Oct 28, 2009)

A-ha at the O2 arena next Wednesday. Not hot but an upcoming gig nonetheless!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 29, 2009)

baldrick said:


> Isis next wednesday.
> 
> *squeee*



You on Ipecac mailing list? 

Melvins at the Garage Dec 8!


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 29, 2009)

got a couple of gigs to go to next month but i'm most excited about seeing the horrors in december


----------



## Annierak (Nov 1, 2009)

Morrissey next saturday in Liverpool, hope he's up to it, then off to see Alabama 3 in a few weeks in manc


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 1, 2009)

Broadcast


----------



## baldrick (Nov 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You on Ipecac mailing list?
> 
> Melvins at the Garage Dec 8!


no  

i am on capsule's mailing list though.  perhaps i should join that one too.

melvins.  sigh *jealous*


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 1, 2009)

Dr. Furface said:


> Lightning Bolt at The Dome 10/12



Hubba hubba.


----------



## belboid (Nov 1, 2009)

Luke Haines tonight, thankfully last nights hangover has gone now!


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Nov 2, 2009)

Anti-Pop Consortium with Juice Aleem, on Thursday at The Scala


----------



## Lea (Nov 3, 2009)

Going to the Muse concert on Friday 13th November at the 02 arena.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 3, 2009)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Mayer Hawthorne at The Macbeth pub tomorrow



How was this? Missed the Bristol show. He used to be the DJ in one of my favourite Hip Hop acts...


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Nov 3, 2009)

T'was really good actually - he's got that '60s Soul sound nailed 

Who was he in before...?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 3, 2009)

Athletic Mic League & then later, Now On (he was known as Haircut).


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Nov 3, 2009)

Ah 'kay


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 3, 2009)

He's the fella sitting in the street, playing his decks.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 3, 2009)

Got my ticket for prodigy supported by pendulum next year sometime.....

I know the haters will hate, but im stoked


----------



## StanSmith (Nov 3, 2009)

Eagles of Death Metal at JBs Dudley at the end of the month
Basment Jaxx in December at Wolverhampton Civic Hall


----------



## Sean (Nov 3, 2009)

Wilco at the Forum tomorrow night - woo hoo!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 4, 2009)

The Low Anthem - Manc in February


----------



## citydreams (Nov 5, 2009)

Dead Prez tomorrow


----------



## boing! (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm playing at babalou in brixton tonight with my loud band (as oposed to my quiet band). I'm quite looking forward to it.


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 16, 2009)

depeche mode tonight at o2


----------



## Lea (Dec 16, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> depeche mode tonight at o2



Oh I went last night. It was great!


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 16, 2009)

what time on stage please doors 6:30
----
edit:many thanks
MD 
O YES BLOODY GOOD. walking in my shoes & I Feel You Killed it 

think Im going again Royal Albert Hall Show February 2010


----------



## Lea (Dec 16, 2009)

We got there just before 8pm and the support act were playing. They played until about 8.30pm. Depeche Mode didn't come on stage until about 9.05pm. Finished just after 11pm.


----------



## Onket (Dec 16, 2009)

Spiritualized tonight.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 16, 2009)

I always get them confused with faithless


----------



## Onket (Dec 16, 2009)

Who?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 16, 2009)

Spiritualized.


----------



## Onket (Dec 16, 2009)

With Faithless? 

 etc


----------



## beeboo (Dec 17, 2009)

Onket said:


> Spiritualized tonight.



Were you there? 

it was goose-bumpy brilliant (apart from some of the noodley bits with flashing lights which should probably be covered under the Geneva convention)


----------



## Onket (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah. We were VERY late. Not a good evening at all really.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jan 8, 2010)

Panda Bear is playing a one-off at Heaven on 11 March

(I'm comfortable telling y'all now I've got my ticket booked!)


----------



## belboid (Jan 8, 2010)

got me Future of the Left ticket, still wondering aobut whether to go to Vivian Girls.


----------



## citydreams (Jan 11, 2010)

Vampire Weekend @ Rough Trade this Friday


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 11, 2010)

belboid said:


> got me Future of the Left ticket, still wondering aobut whether to go to Vivian Girls.



yes do...they're lovely and i do like the second album even though it never got the pitchpraise of the first one


----------



## belboid (Jan 12, 2010)

I am very tempted, even the the new album isnt quite as good as the first one.  But it's in Leeds.  before payday. and the day before I'm off to FotL already....


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Jan 12, 2010)

Danny and the Champions of the World, this Friday, at the Windmill.


----------



## matt m (Jan 12, 2010)

Minotaur Shock are playing at the Rest is Noise on Jan 28th, for free.

Aren't Minotaur Shock supposed to be quite good Bristol electronica? Didn't I hear them once on Mixing It and think, this is quite nice in a Mouse On Mars sort of way? Is this what turning into a doddering old man feels like? Where are my slippers? Can someone put the kettle on?


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 13, 2010)

ivebeenhigh said:


> Danny and the Champions of the World, this Friday, at the Windmill.



Me too (obviously). Nice line-up with The Minnikins on it too.


----------



## subversplat (Jan 13, 2010)

The Rev Horton Heat is heading back to the UK this year so I'm gonna go see that.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 13, 2010)

subversplat said:


> The Rev Horton Heat is heading back to the UK this year so I'm gonna go see that.



I was all  then, til I checked, and there only appears to be one gig - in that fucking london


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 13, 2010)

Ennio Morricone at the Royal Albert Hall


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 13, 2010)

subversplat said:


> The Rev Horton Heat is heading back to the UK this year so I'm gonna go see that.



Are you really? I've already got tickets so maybe I'll see you there! 

<squeee> 

Friend has got me on the guestlist for Jamie Lidell at the end of January, hooray


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jan 13, 2010)

Lou Barlow @ Dingwalls, Bear in Heaven @ Windmill, Evelyn Evelyn (Amanda Palmer) @ Bush Hall, Silver Mt Zion Orchestra @ Electric Ballroom, Magnetic Fields @ Barbican and Pavement @ Brixton Academy all coming up in 2010


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 13, 2010)

Frontier Ruckus - three times out of Windmill, Lexington, Great Escape Festival, Wood Festival


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jan 15, 2010)

Atari Teenage Riot @ The Electric Ballroom in May


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Jan 15, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Me too (obviously). Nice line-up with The Minnikins on it too.



uk gig of the week in The Times no less...


----------



## boing! (Jan 15, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Frontier Ruckus - three times out of Windmill, Lexington, Great Escape Festival, Wood Festival



When are they playing the Windmill?


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 15, 2010)

boing! said:


> When are they playing the Windmill?



Wed 12th May. I think it's the first date of the tour; they just sent me some MP3s of work in progress with some gentle electrification and nice pedal steel playing. I hope it lifts off for them though they're still without a UK/EU label.

El Jefe and Ouchmonkey are DJ-ing by the way!


FR also seem to be one of the main acts at Wood Festival; a sort of eco, mostly acoustic fest run by the Truck people

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=438030555007&ref=mf


----------



## citydreams (Jan 15, 2010)

These New Puritans @ Bush Hall, 25th jan

"six-foot Japanese Taiko drums, a thirteen piece brass and woodwind en-semble, sub-heavy beats, prepared piano, a children’s choir, Foley recording techniques (including a melon with cream crackers attached struck by a hammer, used to simulate the sound of a human head being smashed), and the ethereal voice of Heather Marlatt from dream-pop group Salem."


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 15, 2010)

ivebeenhigh said:


> uk gig of the week in The Times no less...



I know Beating Delphic, Napalm Death and OK Go


----------



## boing! (Jan 15, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Wed 12th May. I think it's the first date of the tour; they just sent me some MP3s of work in progress with some gentle electrification and nice pedal steel playing. I hope it lifts off for them though they're still without a UK/EU label.
> 
> El Jefe and Ouchmonkey are DJ-ing by the way!



The day before my birthday- I'm there!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 15, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Wed 12th May. I think it's the first date of the tour; they just sent me some MP3s of work in progress with some gentle electrification and nice pedal steel playing. I hope it lifts off for them though they're still without a UK/EU label.


Had a listen to the the other day... not bad. Will it be tickets in advance only?


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 15, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Had a listen to the the other day... not bad. Will it be tickets in advance only?



I think it should sell out on the night, maybe before. 

Put it this way, last summer we had 92 come to see them (through word of mouth as they have no PR or label here) and they were so good I think nearly all of those 92 have been banging onto their mates about them.

They're so good live. Really great musicians but know how to have fun too.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 15, 2010)

ive got tickets for the prodigy and pendulum in july, but i might well sell them, and go to secret garden party


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 15, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> I think it should sell out on the night, maybe before.


cheers, I'll try and sort out tickets beforehand then


----------



## matt m (Jan 15, 2010)

Ewan McLennan at the Goose is Out (the Magnolia, Lordship Lane, East Dulwich) tonight

Interesting young Scottish folksinger. Bert Jansch/Martin Carthy sort of thing

myspace.com/ewanmclennan


----------



## braindancer (Jan 15, 2010)

Tim Hecker at Cafe Oto on the 19th May - I have been waiting for him to play in England for years and the glorious day has finally come


----------



## LDR (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm off to see The Backstreet Girls at Bardens Boudoir tonight.  Yay!



> Backstreet Girls are Rock'n'Roll legends in their native Norway with 14 albums and 25 years behind them. They are playing a special one-off London show for Gypsy Hotel, their first visit to these shores since 1991.
> If you like AC/DC, the Ramones, Chuck Berry, speed, beer and loud'n'dirty blues guitar, you will love these bad boys!


----------



## belboid (Jan 22, 2010)

Retribution Gospel Choir in sheffield in March.

May do Silver Mount Zion a week later too


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jan 29, 2010)

24 May - Hope Sandoval and the Warm Inventions @ Bush Hall


----------



## sojourner (Jan 29, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Frontier Ruckus - three times out of Windmill, Lexington, Great Escape Festival, Wood Festival



I can't find any UK tour dates - are they playing anywhere up north?

Off to see The Low Anthem next Thursday, and then Tunng in March


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 29, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I can't find any UK tour dates - are they playing anywhere up north?
> 
> Off to see The Low Anthem next Thursday, and then Tunng in March




They must be waiting to announce all the Euro dates at same time. I think they mentioned on a blog or facebook that they're doing Glasgow so with a bit of luck they're routing through the Great Northwest (as they would probably call it)

They're playing Wood festival in Oxfordshire in mid-May with Tunng.

I've already sold 25 tickets which is great for a gig that far ahead.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 29, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> They must be waiting to announce all the Euro dates at same time. I think they mentioned on a blog or facebook that they're doing Glasgow so with a bit of luck they're routing through the Great Northwest (as they would probably call it)
> 
> They're playing Wood festival in Oxfordshire in mid-May with Tunng.
> 
> I've already sold 25 tickets which is great for a gig that far ahead.



Ta - will just keep my eye on it then

Wood Festival is only a week after Bearded Theory - I prob won't be able to get that time off work, have to space the fuckers out.  And erm....compost bogs? Ewww   Ooo but they have a Harmony Singing workshop  with KTB


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 30, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Ta - will just keep my eye on it then
> 
> Wood Festival is only a week after Bearded Theory - I prob won't be able to get that time off work, have to space the fuckers out.  And erm....compost bogs? Ewww   Ooo but they have a Harmony Singing workshop  with KTB




And it's £70. I don't think there'll be many big names there either. It's paying for toilets and all the other eco trimmings which is ironic as to earn the money  you'll have to create some extra carbon footprints.

Btw drop an email to Frontier Ruckus about dates (it's on their myspace). I get the impression Matt and Davey sit on that quite a bit.


----------



## twister (Jan 30, 2010)

Laura Marling 21st April

Her Make Believe Band (free) - 25th Feb, Shoreditch


----------



## futha (Jan 30, 2010)

Yeasayer and Girls coming up soon in Manchester. Looking forward to those


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 1, 2010)

futha said:


> Yeasayer and Girls coming up soon in Manchester. Looking forward to those



Think i'm going to Girls meself. Also at The Deaf Institute...



citydreams said:


> These New Puritans @ Bush Hall, 25th jan
> 
> "six-foot Japanese Taiko drums, a thirteen piece brass and woodwind en-semble, sub-heavy beats, prepared piano, a children’s choir, Foley recording techniques (including a melon with cream crackers attached struck by a hammer, used to simulate the sound of a human head being smashed), and the ethereal voice of Heather Marlatt from dream-pop group Salem."



Did you go? Mate gone to see em tonight in Brighton, said he'll let me know how it went tomorrow.

Also gonna get tickets for Japandroids at The DI on 25th Feb.

Got Dreadzone and Archie Bronson on the pinboard, sooo looking forward to Archie Bronson.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Feb 2, 2010)

Lou Barlow tonight


----------



## sojourner (Feb 5, 2010)

Just got tickets for Gogol Bordello in May


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm trying to book tickets for the one-off Suede gig at the Albert Hall next month.  Tbh I'm not so bothered about it but a friend really wants to go.  Unfortunately, so do several thousand other people and the Albert Hall's booking system seems to be creaking under the strain...


----------



## sojourner (Feb 5, 2010)

Are you booking direct through the Albert Hall Roadie?

I was trying to buy my tickets on seetickets this morning - server constantly busy so I went to ticketline instead


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 5, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Are you booking direct through the Albert Hall Roadie?
> 
> I was trying to buy my tickets on seetickets this morning - server constantly busy so I went to ticketline instead



Yes.  Just tried ticketline and I can't see it on there.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 5, 2010)

Roadkill said:


> Yes.  Just tried ticketline and I can't see it on there.



I just checked ticketmaster - they're on there


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 5, 2010)

Ta 

*e2a* Nope, sold out by the look of it.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 5, 2010)

Stooges in London somewhere, March 14th
Brother Ali @ the Croft in Bristol, March 16th
Strung Out @ TJs in Newport, March 25th


----------



## sojourner (Feb 5, 2010)

Roadkill said:


> Ta
> 
> *e2a* Nope, sold out by the look of it.



Bugger - that must have been fast!  When I checked they had em!!


----------



## Dr. Furface (Feb 5, 2010)

Ether festival at the South Bank this year has interesting stuff - Lou Reed, Gil Scott Heron (separately!) and Broadcast with Micahcu supporting.


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 5, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Bugger - that must have been fast!  When I checked they had em!!



Yup, all sold out.

What a waste of an hour and a half.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 5, 2010)

RJD2 in Bristol, 15th May.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Feb 5, 2010)

The Bundles (Ft. Kimya Dawson and Jeffrey Lewis) at The Union Chapel


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 5, 2010)

The_Reverend_M said:


> The Bundles (Ft. Kimya Dawson and Jeffrey Lewis) at The Union Chapel



when????

PS I want a job like tours where I can trawl the net to find new gigs and know about them faster than most music news sites


----------



## tastebud (Feb 5, 2010)

he does have a special talent for that. 

gig sounds !


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Feb 5, 2010)

Hehe 

On wed 19th May - maybe he'll do a warm-up/secret show at the Windmill?


----------



## matt m (Feb 5, 2010)

Dr. Furface said:


> Ether festival at the South Bank this year has interesting stuff - Lou Reed, Gil Scott Heron (separately!) and Broadcast with Micahcu supporting.



Broadcast and Micachu - that's a really good bill! Hey, intelligent programming at the south bank for a change - whatever next?!

Reminds me, saw posters on the tube for Maurizio Pollini playing Chopin in March. Can't remember if it was south bank or barbican


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Feb 5, 2010)

DOOM is playing in London on Fri 5th March: http://www.shaolindrunkenmonk.co.uk/blog/2010/01/doom-playing-live-show-in-uk-5th-march.html

Think it's sold out already though...


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 5, 2010)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Hehe
> 
> On wed 19th May - maybe he'll do a warm-up/secret show at the Windmill?



oh god everyone and their labelmates are around then; i'll email him now!


----------



## perthperson (Feb 5, 2010)

Just ordered tickets for Gil Scott Heron in Aberdeen in April

(hope he turns up this time)


----------



## belboid (Feb 5, 2010)

mmm, Peter Hammill touring, should I get tickets for Salford or wait and hope he comes a bit closer...


----------



## sojourner (Feb 5, 2010)

perthperson said:


> Just ordered tickets for Gil Scott Heron in Aberdeen in April
> 
> (hope he turns up this time)



kinell

only 3 gigs?!


----------



## tastebud (Feb 5, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> oh god everyone and their labelmates are around then; i'll email him now!


woo. would love to see him (/them) at the Windmill again


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 5, 2010)

tastebud said:


> woo. would love to see him (/them) at the Windmill again




He's checking itineraries. Not looking that hopeful at the moment but we'll see.

Our ultimate promotional aim is to have him play a Breakfast Show with a free bacon sandwich for all payers.

He's played early afternoon, early evening, two shows in a night. he's played solo, duo, usual band, six piece band etc etc, so we were wondering where to take it from there and the breakfast show idea came about. It _*will*_ happen sometime.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Feb 5, 2010)

Brilliant!


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 5, 2010)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Brilliant!



We came up with that idea over breakfast one morning just after the smoking ban...we felt that the smell of frying bacon would be a great substitute for secondhand cigarette smoke


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Feb 5, 2010)

Hell yeah! Sounds right up my street


----------



## belboid (Feb 5, 2010)

I'd really wanna fag to finish me meal off tho


----------



## al (Feb 5, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Just got tickets for Gogol Bordello in May




I can't wait! I've seen 'em a few times now and they're always amazing - looks like this'll have good support as well; Matt & Kim / Mariachi el Bronx...


----------



## sojourner (Feb 5, 2010)

al said:


> I can't wait! I've seen 'em a few times now and they're always amazing - looks like this'll have good support as well; Matt & Kim / Mariachi el Bronx...





seen em twice.  the way he fucks with that guitar right at the end   I've never seen so many people dance so hard at a gig - all the way to the back of the hall/venue/whatever 

quality


----------



## kained&able (Feb 5, 2010)

Tomorrow i'm seeing the brilliant  'The wutars 'at camden barfly.

They are brilliant, phil jupitus said so on twitter and everything.


dave


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 7, 2010)

Looking forward to April! - got  tickets for Plan B at the Shepherds Bush Empire on the 16th, then on the 29th Chase and Status  in Camden


----------



## citydreams (Feb 8, 2010)

Chip Barm said:


> Did you go? Mate gone to see em tonight in Brighton, said he'll let me know how it went tomorrow.
> 
> Also gonna get tickets for Japandroids at The DI on 25th Feb.
> 
> Got Dreadzone and Archie Bronson on the pinboard, sooo looking forward to Archie Bronson.



Aye, first time to the Bush Hall.  Great venue, and These New Puritans were amaaaazing live.  Some serious drum beating going on with a sweet dancehall vibe. I'm a spiritualised fan, but this kicked its arse for me.  Much more insightful - though reading through their lyrics doesn't quite have the same effect.

Will have a look out for Archie Bronson's Outfit.. cheers!


----------



## citydreams (Feb 8, 2010)

dynamicbaddog said:


> Looking forward to April! - got  tickets for Plan B at the Shepherds Bush Empire on the 16th, then on the 29th Chase and Status  in Camden



*goes looking for Chase & Status tickets*


----------



## tastebud (Feb 8, 2010)

citydreams said:


> *goes looking for Chase & Status tickets*



sounds cool!


----------



## citydreams (Feb 8, 2010)

tastebud said:


> sounds cool!



Thurdsay 29th April @ Koko
Seetickets want £4.80 transaction booking..   Can you buy tickets direct from Koko? 

Summer's almost here!: 
LOVEBOX WEEKENDER 2010 WITH DIZZEE RASCAL, CHASE & STATUS  	Victoria Park,  	 	  London   	SUN  	18/07/2010


----------



## citydreams (Feb 8, 2010)

kained&able said:


> Tomorrow i'm seeing the brilliant  'The wutars 'at camden barfly.
> 
> They are brilliant, phil jupitus said so on twitter and everything.
> 
> ...




How's the new Bar Fly? It looked like it was being sterilised last time I walked past.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 9, 2010)

Me and Annie are off to see The Low Anthem tonight


----------



## Wonky (Feb 9, 2010)

The Chemical Brothers at The Roundhouse...May 20 & 21..tix on sale Friday!


----------



## Lazy Llama (Feb 9, 2010)

Dr. Furface said:


> Ether festival at the South Bank this year has interesting stuff - Lou Reed, Gil Scott Heron (separately!) and Broadcast with Micahcu supporting.


Chris Cunningham is doing a show too (http://www.southbankcentre.co.uk/find/music/gigs-contemporary/tickets/chris-cunningham-51068 ).

We saw the last few minutes of his set at Big Chill last year and it was astounding, so we've booked a couple of seats for this.

Clip of The Big Chill set -


----------



## citydreams (Feb 9, 2010)

The Gil Scott Heron gig should be interesting. I'm loving his new stuff.  Really uplifting in bluesy urban grit type of way.  
+ Speech Debelle supporting on 20th April!

e2a: Blurb from the Guardian
It is a new kind of Gil Scott-Heron record insofar as it relocates his old and now seasoned voice at the very heart of contemporary electronic music culture – one track features overdubs by film-maker and producer Chris Cunningham, another a soundscape sculpted by the ubiquitous Damon Albarn. It is an album of dark and brooding songs intercut with spoken-word pieces that tend towards the reflective if not outright regretful. As always it is that lived-in voice, now cracked and parched from the hard times, that pulls you in.
http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/2010/feb/07/gil-scott-heron-comeback-interview


----------



## Dr. Furface (Feb 9, 2010)

Lazy Llama said:


> Chris Cunningham is doing a show too (http://www.southbankcentre.co.uk/find/music/gigs-contemporary/tickets/chris-cunningham-51068 ).
> 
> We saw the last few minutes of his set at Big Chill last year and it was astounding, so we've booked a couple of seats for this.
> 
> Clip of The Big Chill set -


I saw it at BC too (saw it all) and yes it was terrific. I'm still *thinking* about going to this show but frankly it's a bit dear at 28.50 or 22.50 - not surprisingly there's still plenty of seats available. Personally I reckon it would work better in the smaller Queen Liz Hall rather than the Royal Festival - the greedy fuckers wouldn't make as much out of it there though would they!


----------



## sojourner (Feb 10, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Me and Annie are off to see The Low Anthem tonight



Fucking hell.  

If you get a chance to go and see these, just go.

Fucking incredible.  I've never been to a gig like it.  There were times when they were singing so low, and everyone was so quiet you could have heard a pin drop.  And then when they did launch into big stomping songs, the fucking roof nearly came off

They were playing a pump organ, solo and duetting clarinets, an unidentified (by me) brass instrument a bit like a tuba, double bass, acoustic guitar, harmonica, those fucking magnificent crotales played with a double bass bow to goose-bumping effect, and Jocie Adams has a fiercely loud and hugely powerful voice when she lets loose 

All of their voices were just incredible.  Am still knocked out


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 10, 2010)

Dr. Furface said:


> I saw it at BC too (saw it all) and yes it was terrific. I'm still *thinking* about going to this show but frankly it's a bit dear at 28.50 or 22.50 - not surprisingly there's still plenty of seats available. Personally I reckon it would work better in the smaller Queen Liz Hall rather than the Royal Festival - the greedy fuckers wouldn't make as much out of it there though would they!


Blimey, didn't realise they were £22+ was thinking of getting a couple of tickets


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 10, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Fucking hell.
> 
> If you get a chance to go and see these, just go.
> 
> ...



Wish I'd gone now. Thought about it last night but been too busy. 

Next time !


----------



## mark_substance (Feb 11, 2010)

La fraction and left for dead at the grosvenor tonight. 2 very good bands


----------



## sojourner (Feb 11, 2010)

Chip Barm said:


> Wish I'd gone now. Thought about it last night but been too busy.
> 
> Next time !



Stunning - you have to go next time

They were also playing the saw, and something else I forgot to mention - they asked the crowd to ring the person next to them on their mobiles, put it on speaker, and hold the phones face to face halfway through one of their songs.  I thought it was a piss take, but then he actually did it with two of their own phones, and then whistled while he was doing it - sounded really alien-like!!  I'm dying to have a go of it now


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 11, 2010)

Fucking MOS DEF in Bristol, April 14th!


----------



## ska invita (Feb 13, 2010)

Not really that into them myself, but I know well loved, so passing on the news:
London KoKo on Saturday 6th March 
http://www.wegottickets.com/af/5/event/67099
	F**k Buttons


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 14, 2010)

mark_substance said:


> La fraction and left for dead at the grosvenor tonight. 2 very good bands



as enjoyable as ever that was.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 15, 2010)

Glen Campbell is playing the Liverpool Phil in May!! 

If I had spare dosh, I would be seriously tempted, just to hear him play By The Time I Get to Phoenix


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 15, 2010)

ska invita said:


> Not really that into them myself, but I know well loved, so passing on the news:
> London KoKo on Saturday 6th March
> http://www.wegottickets.com/af/5/event/67099
> F**k Buttons



Also in Manchester...22nd April


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 15, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Glen Campbell is playing the Liverpool Phil in May!!
> 
> If I had spare dosh, I would be seriously tempted, just to hear him play By The Time I Get to Phoenix



I saw him about 6 years ago in Croydon. Was quite good compared to some of the oldtimers you get on tour. Played the bagpipes brilliantly he did.

Galveston is my fave of his


----------



## sojourner (Feb 15, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> I saw him about 6 years ago in Croydon. Was quite good compared to some of the oldtimers you get on tour. Played the bagpipes brilliantly he did.
> 
> Galveston is my fave of his





I also love Wichita Lineman - I would really like to see him.  42 fucking squid though!!   Not sure I love him THAT much


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 15, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I also love Wichita Lineman - I would really like to see him.  42 fucking squid though!!   Not sure I love him THAT much



Shit...that's a LOT. You know he'll have a good band with him though. Still, I;d pass at that price.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 16, 2010)

Ive managed to blag a +1 to this:





#Hangover Thursday morning...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 16, 2010)

The motherfuckin' Bronx, Thekla Bristol, May 3rd.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 16, 2010)

citydreams said:


> *goes looking for Chase & Status tickets*



you got your ticket yet? s' gonna be a good night


----------



## Lea (Feb 17, 2010)

Depeche Mode at the Royal Albert Hall tonight.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Feb 17, 2010)

www.myspace.com/theettes tonight at The Windmill


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 17, 2010)

African Rebels at Barbican this weekend; pisses all over your twee little indie bands


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 17, 2010)

The_Reverend_M said:


> www.myspace.com/theettes tonight at The Windmill



and some band called The Spivs


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 17, 2010)

the Ettes are gonna be ace! what a bargain cheap price too.


----------



## Onket (Feb 17, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> and some band called The Spivs



I really rate them actually.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Feb 17, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I also love Wichita Lineman - I would really like to see him.  42 fucking squid though!!   Not sure I love him THAT much


Last time I saw him on tv (Jools?) which wasn't that long ago, his voice sounded ropey. Better to save your money, stay in and listen to his greatest hits album. The audience will all be pensioners anyway.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 17, 2010)

Lea said:


> Depeche Mode at the Royal Albert Hall tonight.



I'm think about Saturday now  50 quid tho


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 17, 2010)

jer said:


> African Rebels at Barbican this weekend; pisses all over your twee little indie bands



Pffft, Notting Hill Coffee Table muzak. 

(I've actually never heard the African Rebels, tbh)


----------



## Lea (Feb 17, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> I'm think about Saturday now  50 quid tho



Oh I see that they are playing the O2 on Saturday. Not many tickets left and they are quite expensive too.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Feb 17, 2010)

Just got tickets for Chase and Status for 30th April in Manchester.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 17, 2010)

Dr. Furface said:


> Last time I saw him on tv (Jools?) which wasn't that long ago, his voice sounded ropey. Better to save your money, stay in and listen to his greatest hits album. The audience will all be pensioners anyway.



Everyone sounds ropey on jools holland - it's because they're all expecting him at any minute to leap on the piano to play his cunting 'boogie woogie' and ruin their song


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 17, 2010)

_F it I'm going that what overdraft is for wooho_ 

Depeche Mode - O2 this Saturday standing this time to


----------



## Lea (Feb 17, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> _F it I'm going that what overdraft is for wooho_
> 
> Depeche Mode - O2 this Saturday standing this time to



Great! I had standing tickets last year as well and the atmosphere was great. I was quite close to the front but being the shorty that I am I didn't see much of the group apart from on the big screens and when Dave Gahan and Martin Gore walked along the catwalk runway thingy.


----------



## Blagsta (Feb 17, 2010)

Going to see A Silver Mt Zion next month in Brum.


----------



## klang (Feb 17, 2010)

Blagsta said:


> Going to see A Silver Mt Zion next month in Brum.


ace! just got tickets for their london show! now here's a fucking band!!!!!


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Feb 17, 2010)

Me and Bluestreak will be at the London show


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 17, 2010)

Onket said:


> I really rate them actually.



That's why i booked them. 

Turning out to be a music forum night with rutabowa on stage and reverend m now DJ-ing.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 20, 2010)

DM Tonight at O2  

not paying five pound for hotdog this time


----------



## Belushi (Feb 20, 2010)

New Yorks yodelling Banjo player Curtis Eller at the Green Note in Camden March 13th


----------



## subversplat (Feb 20, 2010)

I think I might go and see Vile Evils and Mariachi el Bronx (not at the same time!) in May


----------



## LDR (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm getting tickets for Lawrence Arabia who is supporting Cate Le Bon at the Lexington on Mar 11.  Yay!


----------



## futha (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeasayer for me tonight


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 21, 2010)

futha said:


> Yeasayer for me tonight



Crap for me. I'm working on Tuesday when they're in London and could have easily blagged it.

Look out for the support act Javelin. I have a show with them on Wednesday.
www.myspace.com/hotjamzofjavelin


----------



## futha (Feb 21, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Crap for me. I'm working on Tuesday when they're in London and could have easily blagged it.
> 
> Look out for the support act Javelin. I have a show with them on Wednesday.
> www.myspace.com/hotjamzofjavelin



cheers, will def try and catch them.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 21, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Pffft, Notting Hill Coffee Table muzak.
> 
> (I've actually never heard the African Rebels, tbh)



It's a tour of bands from Africa. Lat night's bill was Orchestre Poly Rythmo, Kalahari Surfers and Oumou Sangare. Awesome stuff 

OPR have been around since the late 60s playing a blend of afrobeat and funk, the Surfers were around in South Africa's apartheid regime - been described as the "African Clash"  but to me, they sound more like Massive Attack meets Kraftwerk & Oumou is one of Mali's finest singers.

I can't do them justice with trying to describe what it was like; this is the kind of music that works best live. If this is "Notting Hill Coffee Table muzak" then make mine a double


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 23, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I can't find any UK tour dates - are they playing anywhere up north?
> 
> Off to see The Low Anthem next Thursday, and then Tunng in March



Frontier Ruckus - Manchester 17th May
www.wegottickets.com/event/71789

Just saw that tonight; rest of tour might be announced at the end of the week according to their agent


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 23, 2010)

got my fuck buttons tickets today

Japandroids this Thursday.

Just checking out Frontier Ruckus on MySpace. 

Tickets are burning holes in my pockets, I'll be drinking water every gig I go to at this rate.


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 23, 2010)

subversplat said:


> I think I might go and see Vile Evils and Mariachi el Bronx (not at the same time!) in May



I think I'm the only person in the world who's bored of the gimmick that is Mariachi el Bronx.


Going to see Polar Bear Club next week, Fake Problems and Spy Catcher in a couple of weeks. The Computers are playing in Colchester soon as well, think I'll go to that.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 23, 2010)

jer said:


> It's a tour of bands from Africa. Lat night's bill was Orchestre Poly Rythmo, Kalahari Surfers and Oumou Sangare. Awesome stuff
> 
> OPR have been around since the late 60s playing a blend of afrobeat and funk, the Surfers were around in South Africa's apartheid regime - been described as the "African Clash"  but to me, they sound more like Massive Attack meets Kraftwerk & Oumou is one of Mali's finest singers.
> 
> I can't do them justice with trying to describe what it was like; this is the kind of music that works best live. If this is "Notting Hill Coffee Table muzak" then make mine a double



Sounds wicked, matey.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 24, 2010)

Chip Barm said:


> got my fuck buttons tickets today
> 
> Japandroids this Thursday.
> 
> ...



I met a friend tonight who said she had tickets for a gig EVERY night in May if she includes ATP and Great Escape.
So many bands over touring that month.


----------



## subversplat (Feb 24, 2010)

cliche guevara said:


> I think I'm the only person in the world who's bored of the gimmick that is Mariachi el Bronx.



I only heard of them last week


----------



## sojourner (Feb 24, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Frontier Ruckus - Manchester 17th May
> www.wegottickets.com/event/71789
> 
> Just saw that tonight; rest of tour might be announced at the end of the week according to their agent



Ooo nice one, ta mate!  Gonna see if I can round up a coupla mates for this 


fuck - just realised this is the night of the day I come back from Bearded Theory.  Hmmm


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 24, 2010)

cliche guevara said:


> I think I'm the only person in the world who's bored of the gimmick that is Mariachi el Bronx.



Probably not, but I don't think it's meant to be taken entirely seriously...

However, their attitude seems to be that as long as people are interested, they'll do it.

Besides, they're still playing their kick ass hardcore sets, too.


----------



## g force (Feb 24, 2010)

ATP tix for Dinosaur Jr, support by Built to Spill, on sale this Friday. Woo!!!!!!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 24, 2010)

They're touring together in May, aren't they? I was thinking of going to Oxford...


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 24, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Probably not, but I don't think it's meant to be taken entirely seriously...
> 
> However, their attitude seems to be that as long as people are interested, they'll do it.
> 
> Besides, they're still playing their kick ass hardcore sets, too.



I don't think its meant to be totally serious either, but they are good at it. It's decent mariachi music (within the incredibly limited experience I have), but it does all sound the same. And I wish they'd just focus their efforts on The Bronx, and play longer hc sets.


----------



## Callie (Feb 24, 2010)

Maybe but unlikely: *Blood Red Shoes* in Kingston - cheap and localish tomorrow (25/02)
*Portico Quartet* at the De La Warr Pavillion in Bexhill 19/03/10 but that will mean bombing down to the seaside after work that day hmmm, do like the DLWP and the seaside though...could make a weekend of it.

there were more but i forgot


----------



## Dr. Furface (Feb 25, 2010)

The Boredoms performing Boardrum at the Forum, May 11th!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 25, 2010)

cliche guevara said:


> I don't think its meant to be totally serious either, but they are good at it. It's decent mariachi music (within the incredibly limited experience I have), but it does all sound the same. And I wish they'd just focus their efforts on The Bronx, and play longer hc sets.



Yeah, me too. I much, much prefer the hardcore stuff, as much as I do like the mariachi.


----------



## Utopia (Feb 26, 2010)

Air tonight at the Roundhouse

 Nice


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 26, 2010)

Just found out Converge are playing Colchester, sweeeeeeeeeet.


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Chip Barm said:


> Japandroids this Thursday.



I hate lead singers who try too hard.

Not so bad musically but he was a right tit.

Next up...Jim Jones Revue in Manchester 26th March.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 2, 2010)

Gonna get tickets to go and see Louisiana Red at the Band on the Wall in Manc

Louisiana Red!  I almost pissed myself with excitement when I read the fucking flyer


----------



## yardbird (Mar 2, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Gonna get tickets to go and see Louisiana Red at the Band on the Wall in Manc
> 
> Louisiana Red!  I almost pissed myself with excitement when I read the fucking flyer



Seriously jealous !
Now listening to streaming stuff on his site


----------



## sojourner (Mar 2, 2010)

yardbird said:


> Seriously jealous !
> Now listening to streaming stuff on his site



Couldn't believe my eyes mate.  Never thought I'd get to see him.  Had to go on the site and check it was actually him and not someone else with the same name 

He's playing with Michael Messer, but I'm just gonna be glued to the spot watching him


----------



## sojourner (Mar 4, 2010)

Nooooo!!!!!

fuckshitbastardbumholes 


Alabama 3 have added Manc to their gig dates - and it's on the Sunday when I'm away at Bearded Theory 

fuck


----------



## kittyP (Mar 5, 2010)

Just got back from seeing chumbawamba at passing clouds. 
Apart from a bunch of utter wankers in the crowd ( which was only an issue as it's tiny and was rammed) it was absolutely amazing! 
Well done to the chumba indeed.
Thank you!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 6, 2010)

Mark Lanegan @ Bristol academy, April 23rd!!


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 6, 2010)

Seeing Sick Of It All in a _tiny_ venue in Norwich next month, will be amazing.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Mar 7, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Mark Lanegan @ Bristol academy, April 23rd!!



Am going to The Garage gig


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 7, 2010)

cliche guevara said:


> Seeing Sick Of It All in a _tiny_ venue in Norwich next month, will be amazing.



Sweet. They're playing Bristol as well, but I might avoid it. Girl reasons.


----------



## steddyeddy (Mar 7, 2010)

Motion City Soundtrack 24th March Oxford O2 academy.


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 7, 2010)

I always used to refer to them as Motion Shitty Soundcrap.


----------



## steddyeddy (Mar 7, 2010)

cliche guevara said:


> I always used to refer to them as Motion Shitty Soundcrap.



Then you sir have no taste.


----------



## tastebud (Mar 7, 2010)

cliche guevara said:


> Seeing Sick Of It All in a _tiny_ venue in Norwich next month, will be amazing.


i so wanna go there. which venue?
edit - google told me the marquee but it's a weds night - no good.


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 7, 2010)

tastebud said:


> i so wanna go there. which venue?
> edit - google told me the marquee but it's a weds night - no good.



Yup that one, sorry you can't make it


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 7, 2010)

steddyeddy said:


> Motion City Soundtrack 24th March Oxford O2 academy.



I think FREE ENERGY are the support on that tour


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 8, 2010)

Aussie Floyd Friday, 23 April 2010 o2  money well spent 

_Not got ticket yet o2 website is shit keeps picking seat in block I don't want.
_ 

---
below - Editors - youtube them


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 8, 2010)

This thread has reminded me I've been offered a free ticket to an Editors gig.  I've never listened to a single song of theirs, and have a suspicion they are shit, but I'm going anyway.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 8, 2010)

Flight of the Conchords...May 11+12th...Manchester Apollo 

Bet I don't get tickets


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 8, 2010)

The London gigs for the Conchords sold out within minutes. 
Not bad for an folk-based comedy duo playing two nights at whatever the Hammersmith Odeon is called these days.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Mar 9, 2010)

...and they've added a Wembley date now too!


----------



## belboid (Mar 12, 2010)

sweet, just got a ticket for Iggy & The Stooges performing Raw Power + Suicide performing Suicide at Hammersmith.  Should be fun.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Mar 12, 2010)

Fever Ray at Brixton Academy Sept 8! On sale today


----------



## StanSmith (Mar 12, 2010)

Faithless in Wolverhampton in May
Gary Numan at the Scala next month


----------



## Sean (Mar 13, 2010)

Wilco at RFH in September. 

Pricey tickets but what price alt-country genius?


----------



## boing! (Mar 15, 2010)

Going to see Why? at Heaven tomorrow.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 15, 2010)

Chip Barm said:


> Flight of the Conchords...May 11+12th...Manchester Apollo
> 
> Bet I don't get tickets



I didn't. One came up on Scarletmist earlier (with £10 added onto the price I noticed) but I missed that aswell.

In fact even I did get tickets I'd be very tempted to sell at the ridiculous prices they're going for on Ebay.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 18, 2010)

Just booked another one - Audio Bullys at the Scala April 21st (rescheduled from March)


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 18, 2010)

yaa just got 2 pavement tickets for £25! so now i'm going. that's the right price to pay for a gig i think


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 18, 2010)

Seeing Against Me! in May, shame the new record is just New Wave part 2, and that they haven't released anything decent since As The Eternal Cowboy, but it'll still be fun.


----------



## tastebud (Mar 18, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> yaa just got 2 pavement tickets for £25! so now i'm going. that's the right price to pay for a gig i think


yu huh. jammy git.

had forgotten about pavement this year! woo. booked tickets bloody ages ago.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 18, 2010)

what date? we're off on the 11th...


----------



## tastebud (Mar 18, 2010)

i am not too sure. it is either the 11th or the 13th - cannae remember which.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 23, 2010)

Tunng tonight, at Band on the Wall in Manc


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 23, 2010)

Shocked to see Keane are playing Brixton Fridge. Same night as Frontier Ruckus at the Windmill otherwise might have gone.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 23, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Shocked to see Keane are playing Brixton Fridge. Same night as Frontier Ruckus at the Windmill otherwise might have gone.



Am I seeing this right?

Has someone stolen twisted's log in?

Fucking Keane???


----------



## klang (Mar 23, 2010)

Silver Mount Zion tonight! Yay!
Anybody else going??


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Mar 23, 2010)

Yep. Me and Bluestreak are


----------



## klang (Mar 23, 2010)

Coolio!!!!!!!

See you there!!


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 23, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Am I seeing this right?
> 
> Has someone stolen twisted's log in?
> 
> Fucking Keane???



Oh, only cos it's down the street, it is blaggable and I wanted to see how the Fridge produces a show. The gig isn't even up on their crappy webshite.

Anyway, no way I'd miss Frontier Ruckus for that.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Mar 23, 2010)

littleseb said:


> Coolio!!!!!!!
> 
> See you there!!



We're meeting in the Good Mixer before hand if you're about.


----------



## klang (Mar 23, 2010)

okidoki. who am i looking for?


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Mar 23, 2010)

Me = tall, dark hair, red/grey striped t-shirt
bluey = long dark scraggy hair, black rimmed glasses, piercings - general crusty look


----------



## sojourner (Mar 23, 2010)

Bluey also resembles Hugh Fearnly Whittingstall


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Mar 23, 2010)

Ha! Good shout


----------



## Macabre (Mar 23, 2010)

Fever Tell is playing Brixton Acad. in September


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 23, 2010)

A Silver Mt Zion fan


----------



## sojourner (Mar 23, 2010)

I can barely tell them apart


----------



## klang (Mar 23, 2010)

and i thought i was excited about this gig an hour ago....you should see me now!


----------



## tastebud (Mar 23, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Bluey also resembles Hugh Fearnly Whittingstall


hahaha! oh man- he sooo does. why have i not seen this before?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 24, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> yaa just got 2 pavement tickets for £25! so now i'm going. that's the right price to pay for a gig i think




It turns out I went to their last 'last ever gig'. They were boring and I left. I only went to see Royal Trux anyway. 
Royal Trux were pretty boring too actually. 

That reminds me. We have a gig tomorrow. It's in Chiba - Japan though so I doubt anyone from here will be going. 
I'll get you on the guestlist and buy you a beer if you do come.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 24, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Tunng tonight, at Band on the Wall in Manc



Well, that was excellent!  Fab venue - already one of my favourites.  Support were fucking great - am actually gonna buy the album.  Erland and the Carnival - don't tell me they've never listened to Calexico


----------



## klang (Mar 24, 2010)

The_Reverend_M said:


> We're meeting in the Good Mixer before hand if you're about.



Got to the mixer rather late, just when everybody started to q at the ballroom. Missed you guys, but hooked up with friends and family instead.

FAB gig though, wasn't it!?!?! Nice mix of new and old material. I just wished he'd keep the babbling between the songs a bit shorter. He's got nothing interesting to say, plus it distracts from the lovely flow I dig so much on the albums......still very very good.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 24, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It turns out I went to their last 'last ever gig'. They were boring and I left. I only went to see Royal Trux anyway.
> Royal Trux were pretty boring too actually.
> 
> .



Me too but I hung around for free beers and stuff from the Domino press people and spent the Pavement section of the evening in the upstairs bar (hoping jennifer would wander in)


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Mar 24, 2010)

littleseb said:


> Got to the mixer rather late, just when everybody started to q at the ballroom. Missed you guys, but hooked up with friends and family instead.
> 
> FAB gig though, wasn't it!?!?! Nice mix of new and old material. I just wished he'd keep the babbling between the songs a bit shorter. He's got nothing interesting to say, plus it distracts from the lovely flow I dig so much on the albums......still very very good.



What time you go into the gig then? We were in the pub from 7 til about 8:45pm, got in to the ballroom just before they came on 

They were as brilliant as always, though the Ballroom gets on my nerves for the fools at the back/by the bar that chat all the way through it.
Me and Bluey actually find his banter amusing!


----------



## steddyeddy (Mar 24, 2010)

Went to see Motion City Soundtrack tonight. They were amazing. We got to meet the band, got signed tickets and had our photos taken with them.


----------



## klang (Mar 25, 2010)

The_Reverend_M said:


> What time you go into the gig then? We were in the pub from 7 til about 8:45pm, got in to the ballroom just before they came on
> 
> They were as brilliant as always, though the Ballroom gets on my nerves for the fools at the back/by the bar that chat all the way through it.
> Me and Bluey actually find his banter amusing!



We proabably got there about the same time then.......were you standing near the back, right hand side - might have seen you after all!
Yes, all this talking from the bars was annoying, especially for the quiet bits. 
I'm glad the ranting amused you, it wasn't all lost then.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 25, 2010)

steddyeddy said:


> Went to see Motion City Soundtrack tonight. They were amazing. We got to meet the band, got signed tickets and had our photos taken with them.



Right, I'm going tomorrow night then. My favourite new band are supporting on the last three dates.

www.myspace.com/freeenergymusic


----------



## pootle (Mar 25, 2010)

I was cheered up immensely by the news this morning that Teenage Fanclub are back with new material  and going on tour!

Anyone else keen on seeing them on 1st May at Koko?


----------



## pootle (Mar 25, 2010)

The_Reverend_M said:


> They were as brilliant as always, though the Ballroom gets on my nerves for the fools at the back/by the bar that chat all the way through it.



This makes me SO CROSS! And I'm a total chatterbox but FFS I've shelled out cash to hear the people on the stage, not you, annoying blokes at PSB behind me! 

I iz very much looking forward to seeing Dick Dale at the Luminaire though where apparently they frown on this kind of nonsense


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Mar 25, 2010)

Innit!

Not sure I'm gonna make Dick Dale now ... money, lack there of etc 
They do! They do! Will show you something on Facebook...


----------



## belboid (Mar 25, 2010)

pootle said:


> I was cheered up immensely by the news this morning that Teenage Fanclub are back with new material  and going on tour!
> 
> Anyone else keen on seeing them on 1st May at Koko?



yay!  I'll be going to the Leadmill on the 28th instead.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 25, 2010)

pootle said:


> I iz very much looking forward to seeing Dick Dale at the Luminaire though where apparently they frown on this kind of nonsense



fucking hell

he's only playing fucking that London


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Mar 25, 2010)

littleseb said:


> We proabably got there about the same time then.......were you standing near the back, right hand side - might have seen you after all!
> Yes, all this talking from the bars was annoying, especially for the quiet bits.
> I'm glad the ranting amused you, it wasn't all lost then.



Yep, that's exactly where we stood


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 26, 2010)

FREE ENERGY
Electric Ballroom tonight. Windmill on Monday.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 27, 2010)

I posted this in the Brixton forum but thought it might be worth mentioning here as we have CHRIS BROKAW playing for FREE at the Windmill on Sunday night

Some info:



> CHRIS BROKAW (Cambridge, Massachusetts)
> ....is one of the hardest working musicians in America; a great guitarist, blessed with a deep soulful songwriting skill and dry smokey voice.
> He’s over here to promote his latest album “The Angel’s Message To Me” (Damnably Records), a collaboration with Karate’s Geoff Farina that brings their unique picking style to a collection of pre-WW2 country-blues-folk songs
> Chris was a founding member of Codeine; the band that started the Slowcore scene in the late '80s, then he formed Come with Thalia Zedek, and now drums in The New Year , plays guitar for Thurston Moore and Evan Dando and with a wealth of other high achieving acts. Chris Brokaw is a rare humble genius and one of the finest solo artists of our times.
> ...


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 28, 2010)

All Frontier Ruckus shows in UK now posted one their site:

www.myspace.com/frontierruckus


----------



## tastebud (Mar 29, 2010)

My mates' band Penny Serenade are supporting The Levellers at Brixton Jamm on Saturday 17 April 2010. I am not sure what I think of the Levellers, but I know the support are ace


----------



## scooter (Mar 29, 2010)

Shit, Dick Dale. I've wanted to see him for years. I am totally there long as it's not sold out. Whether to go to the Friday or the Sat?


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 29, 2010)

scooter said:


> Shit, Dick Dale. I've wanted to see him for years. I am totally there long as it's not sold out. Whether to go to the Friday or the Sat?



I think the Friday is sold out; definitely tix left for Saturday (was just talking to my mate  tonight whose promoting it).


----------



## scooter (Mar 29, 2010)

I'll head over there tomorrow. Is luminaire in the tricycle theatre building?


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 29, 2010)

scooter said:


> I'll head over there tomorrow. Is luminaire in the tricycle theatre building?



No; it's a venue in Kilburn. Only holds about 250 so should be nice and intimate. Tix are £22.50 + 10% b/f

Seems there are a few left for Friday: www.wegottickets.com/event/71516

Dat tix here: www.wegottickets.com/event/74109


----------



## scooter (Mar 29, 2010)

Friday would be better cos then I can go away for the weekend. This is ideal - I got a mate who lives in kilburn so I can get pissed and crash rather than all that getting home shit


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 29, 2010)

scooter said:


> Friday would be better cos then I can go away for the weekend. This is ideal - I got a mate who lives in kilburn so I can get pissed and crash rather than all that getting home shit



I'd buy very very soon as they wouldn't have added the second show if they weren't confident of selling all the tix for the Friday.


----------



## scooter (Mar 29, 2010)

Buying it now. They've only got 14 tickets left


----------



## scooter (Mar 29, 2010)

Yay done. Now they've only got 13 tickets.

cheers


----------



## fernhill heath (Mar 29, 2010)

*hoe down*

hayseed dixie 25/5/10 at the concorde 2 in brighton.

sounds good


----------



## tastebud (Mar 29, 2010)

well. I am going to see SENSER in Croydon this Fri - hahahahaha! that'll take me back a bit fo' sure. haven't seen Senser for yeeeeears.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 30, 2010)

tastebud said:


> well. I am going to see SENSER in Croydon this Fri - hahahahaha! that'll take me back a bit fo' sure. haven't seen Senser for yeeeeears.



I wasn't overwhelmed when I last saw them but that was a couple of years ago now.


----------



## tastebud (Mar 30, 2010)

Actually, I am not sure I have ever actually seen them play live.


----------



## scooter (Apr 3, 2010)

Dick Dale was good. Loves me some surf guitar.


----------



## boing! (Apr 3, 2010)

Garcia plays Kyuss at the Electric Ballroom in July.


----------



## tastebud (Apr 3, 2010)

no way! yay!


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 6, 2010)

Hunx And His Punx this thursday at CAMP on old street
http://www.myspace.com/hunxsolo
gay ramones but a bit girl group too


----------



## Onket (Apr 6, 2010)

tastebud said:


> well. I am going to see SENSER in Croydon this Fri - hahahahaha! that'll take me back a bit fo' sure. haven't seen Senser for yeeeeears.



How were they? I've not seen them for years either.


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 7, 2010)

> Seeing Sick Of It All in a tiny venue in Norwich next month, will be amazing.


I'm there now, the venue is about 30 foot square, barely any bigger than a double garage.


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 14, 2010)

Finally going to break my 2010 'first gig of the year'...

Have 2 now for May, Wooden Ships on I think May 11th and Bonobo on May 28th.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 15, 2010)

Erland and the Carnival - 5th May, Mojo bar in Liverpool

only 6 squid - be rude not to go really


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 15, 2010)

Just one more sleep then it's Plan B at Shepherds Bush tomorrow,Chase and Status at Koko on the 29th to look forward to as well
Was going to see Audio Bullys next week but they have cancelled (again) and this time have said they ain't rescheduling - just been on to the ticket agency to get my dosh back - going to get the price of the ticket back minus the £4 booking fee


----------



## boing! (Apr 15, 2010)

Master Musicians of Bukkake and Shit for Shine at Corsica Studios on monday.


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 19, 2010)

Friday Friday Friday 

The Australian Pink Floyd Show
The O2 London
Fri 23 Apr 2010

_Still working on geting a funds_
edit:
read
Doors: 18:30
Australian Pink Floyd Part One: 20:00
Interval: 21:05
Australian Pink Floyd Part Two: 21:25
Finish: 22:50


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Apr 19, 2010)

Tonight is Chain and The Gang, Thurs is Digable Planets and Friday is Evelyn Evelyn


----------



## boing! (Apr 19, 2010)

Bonnie Prince Billy at the Shepherds Bush Empire in August.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 19, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> Friday Friday Friday
> 
> The Australian Pink Floyd Show
> The O2 London
> ...



I saw them at Wembley last year - they did their version of The Wall (amongst other things) they were really excellent


----------



## ska invita (Apr 19, 2010)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Tonight is Chain and The Gang,


i hear kool and the gang are playing in december!


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 19, 2010)

Little Axe / Skip McDonald - May 21, 2010: Plan B, London ( live mix by Adrian Sherwood)


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 20, 2010)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Tonight is Chain and The Gang


how was it?


----------



## audiotech (Apr 20, 2010)

Received this message if anyone's interested?



> If your in a band or know some1 who is ive got some good nights coming up in Manchester! Give us a call.
> Cheers
> Adam
> HellFish





> We are a new promotions team that are putting Live Band nights on around town. If your in a band and interested give us a call.



PM me for details.


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 20, 2010)

do yuo know the guy personally? only it instantly sounds like one of those pay-to-play promotion places, "buy 50 tickets from us then you can play"


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 20, 2010)

Cock Sparrer Glasgow ABC 23/10/2010


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Apr 20, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> how was it?



Damn good!  Ian S. is quite the frontman, never seen him before. Crowd was a lil' lacklustre but it was a Monday night in Shoxton.

Couple of songs I filmed here...


----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 20, 2010)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Tonight is Chain and The Gang,



who rocked, Ian Svenonius on top form, just over an hours worth of brilliance...


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 22, 2010)

phew!
just  bought my ticket for Plan B at Brixton Academy, (Oct 9th)tickets went on sale yesterday morning but I was skint until my money came into my account at midnight tonight. I've been  fretting all day in case they'd be all sold out


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 22, 2010)

Fuck Buttons...tonight...woot


----------



## stupid dogbot (Apr 22, 2010)

Lanegan tomorrow, at the Academy 2 in Bristol.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Apr 22, 2010)

Digable Planets at the Jazz Cafe in a couple of hours


----------



## stupid dogbot (Apr 22, 2010)

*jealous*


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Apr 23, 2010)

Heh 
Was a good gig but Ladybug wasn't there  Apparently due to contract/managerial bullshite she hasn't been able to take part ... the woman they got in to fill her shoes was pretty whack - belonged in a 50 Cent video!

Footage from last night of 'Rebirth of Slick (Cool Like That)' here:


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 25, 2010)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Heh
> Was a good gig but Ladybug wasn't there  Apparently due to contract/managerial bullshite she hasn't been able to take part ... the woman they got in to fill her shoes was pretty whack - belonged in a 50 Cent video!
> 
> Footage from last night of 'Rebirth of Slick (Cool Like That)' here:




Still coming to Bear In Heaven?


----------



## ska invita (Apr 25, 2010)

I just got tickets for Jah Wobble & the Nippon Dub Ensemble - pretty out there stuff - should be interesting

http://www.songkick.com/concerts/4943681-jah-wobble-at-o2-academy-2-islington

*digables looked like a lot of fun  great sound for a little phone recording!


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Apr 25, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Still coming to Bear In Heaven?



Yah! Me and Bluey will see you tomorrow night


----------



## tastebud (Apr 26, 2010)

boing! said:


> Garcia plays Kyuss at the Electric Ballroom in July.


got a ticket for this - woo!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Apr 26, 2010)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Heh
> Was a good gig but Ladybug wasn't there  Apparently due to contract/managerial bullshite she hasn't been able to take part ... the woman they got in to fill her shoes was pretty whack - belonged in a 50 Cent video!
> 
> Footage from last night of 'Rebirth of Slick (Cool Like That)' here:




Sweet. 

Lanegan was _awesome_. He's getting better.


----------



## LDR (Apr 28, 2010)

The 3Ds and Bo Ningen are playing the Windmill on 18th May.  I already have my ticket.

I'm so very excited.  Yay!


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Apr 28, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Sweet.
> 
> Lanegan was _awesome_. He's getting better.



Glad to hear it, seeing him next week at The Scala 

Did he play material from across all his solo albums...?


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 28, 2010)

LDR said:


> The 3Ds and Bo Ningen are playing the Windmill on 18th May.  I already have my ticket.
> 
> I'm so very excited.  Yay!



I'm expecting a few Kiwis that night.  It's on the way to selling out so if you know of others wanting to come advise buying in advance.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 28, 2010)

Chase & Status at koko tomorrow.

Anyone else coming?


----------



## Hollis (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm going to Windsor to see Julian Cope for the 14th time.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 29, 2010)

LDR said:


> The 3Ds and Bo Ningen are playing the Windmill on 18th May.  I already have my ticket.
> 
> I'm so very excited.  Yay!



Bo Ningen are awesome.


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 29, 2010)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> Bo Ningen are awesome.



Just added Stockton, California punks Authorities to the bill. About 20 tix left.

Oh, and I *might* have some news this week about a Jeffrey Lewis  afternoon show on 31st May.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 30, 2010)

blimey! Chase & Status exceeded all expectation this evening! That really was amazing. Incredible visuals, some new material and the man himself PlanB came on to join them for 2 songs at the end


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Apr 30, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Oh, and I *might* have some news this week about a Jeffrey Lewis  afternoon show on 31st May.



Yay! 

Need any DJs???


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 30, 2010)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Yay!
> 
> Need any DJs???



YES

That'll serve El Jefe right for decamping to CIAbook.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Apr 30, 2010)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Glad to hear it, seeing him next week at The Scala
> 
> Did he play material from across all his solo albums...?



Yeah, right the way across. Just him, David Rosser and his guitar. Brilliant.


----------



## grimble (Apr 30, 2010)

http://www.nme.com/news/gorillaz/50898

Gorillaz last night at the Roundhouse - just amazing; pay up from a tout to go to see them tonight if you can.  Damon Albarn is totally on the top of his game, and a great set too (Mick Jones and Paul Simeon on stage throughout too).


----------



## LDR (Apr 30, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> I'm expecting a few Kiwis that night.  It's on the way to selling out so if you know of others wanting to come advise buying in advance.


I don't really know any other Kiwis to be honest apart from my Good Lady Wife and she can't make it.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 30, 2010)

grimble said:


> http://www.nme.com/news/gorillaz/50898
> 
> Gorillaz last night at the Roundhouse - just amazing; pay up from a tout to go to see them tonight if you can.  Damon Albarn is totally on the top of his game, and a great set too (Mick Jones and Paul Simeon on stage throughout too).



Going tonight, aftershow party tickets too


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Apr 30, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> YES
> 
> That'll serve El Jefe right for decamping to CIAbook.



Bonza!!!


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Apr 30, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Yeah, right the way across. Just him, David Rosser and his guitar. Brilliant.



Eeeeeeeexcellent


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 1, 2010)

Gorillaz last night was fucking ace, total theatre from start to finish. 

The after party at the Proud Galleries was cool, all free booze. Shame I muddled my MDMA with my ketamine


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 3, 2010)

Mariachi El Bronx, Ghost of a Thousand and the Motherfuckin' Bronx themselves tonight, on the Thekla in Bristol.

Spare ticket for the sell out, so in the incredibly unlikely event that you want it, PM me.


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 4, 2010)

2nd best Bronx gig EVER.


----------



## belboid (May 4, 2010)

Hollis said:


> I'm going to Windsor to see Julian Cope for the 14th time.



I'm tempted by Windsor, just cos it seems such a ridiculous place for a gig.  But will probably have to settle just for the Nottingham show.


----------



## sojourner (May 5, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Erland and the Carnival - 5th May, Mojo bar in Liverpool
> 
> only 6 squid - be rude not to go really



This, tonight

Except there's some confusion over the venue - some places say Mojo, others say Kazimier

Found ONE phone number for the Kaz, and had to leave a voicemail cos no fucker is answering


----------



## sojourner (May 5, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> 2nd best Bronx gig EVER.



They're gonna be supporting Gogol Bordello this Saturday (Mariachi El Bronx) - am expecting to be dancing my arse off for several hours


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 5, 2010)

I suspect you won't be disappointed. They were excellent.

Tbh, I prefer them doing Hardcore, but the Mariachi is  too.


----------



## moonsi til (May 5, 2010)

I'm off to see 65daysofstatic tonight in B'ham. I'm going on a friends recommendation that I will like them and not really heard much of their stuff.


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 5, 2010)

*Haitti earthquake benefit: 12 hour psychedelic extraveganza 24th July*

Hare and Hounds Birmingham, Haitti earthquake benefit 12 hour psychedelic extraveganza 24th July 




> *POISONED ELECTRICK HEAD*
> (Legendary Psychedelic Experimental Punk Rock Band)
> http://www.myspace.com/poisonedelectrickhead
> 
> ...


----------



## Blagsta (May 5, 2010)

Omnia Opera, that's a blast from the past!

I'm going to see Acid Mothers Temple at the Hare and Hounds in a couple of weeks.


----------



## moonsi til (May 6, 2010)

moonsi til said:


> I'm off to see 65daysofstatic tonight in B'ham. I'm going on a friends recommendation that I will like them and not really heard much of their stuff.



Gig was amazing...these guys really throw themselves about on stage enjoying their music...


----------



## sojourner (May 6, 2010)

sojourner said:


> This, tonight
> 
> Except there's some confusion over the venue - some places say Mojo, others say Kazimier
> 
> Found ONE phone number for the Kaz, and had to leave a voicemail cos no fucker is answering



Well, found out why there was such confusion - fucking gig was cancelled


----------



## twistedAM (May 12, 2010)

Seems like ages ago since we were discussing it but Frontier Ruckus tonight. 
They're on at 9.15 as we've got Spiral Stairs doing a late show after the Pavement gig.

Busy night


----------



## boing! (May 12, 2010)

Looking forward to Frontier Ruckus tonight.


----------



## LDR (May 12, 2010)

As am I.  Yay!


----------



## Fedayn (May 12, 2010)

Eli Paperboy Reed and The Trueloves
Sat 15th May
Oran Mor 
Glasgow


----------



## braindancer (May 12, 2010)

boing! said:


> Looking forward to Frontier Ruckus tonight.



Likewise....


----------



## braindancer (May 13, 2010)

boing! said:


> Looking forward to Frontier Ruckus tonight.



What an excellent gig - and what a great little venue - I've never been before.

I will go back.


----------



## Poi E (May 13, 2010)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Atari Teenage Riot @ The Electric Ballroom in May



fuck that was good


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 13, 2010)

Yah! 
Was quite glad to get the apology for the NIN support gig at the end - I was there and VERY disappointed at the noise they played at us! This gig did indeed make up for it


----------



## boing! (May 13, 2010)

braindancer said:


> What an excellent gig - and what a great little venue - I've never been before.
> 
> I will go back.



Yep, Frontier Ruckus were awesome.


----------



## rutabowa (May 13, 2010)

Shitty Limits, Cute Lepers and The Spivs! at the 12 Bar this sunday. punk.


----------



## belboid (May 13, 2010)

excellant, Bunnymen playing at the Tramlines festival in Sheff.  Alongside, uhhh, Focus.


----------



## braindancer (May 13, 2010)

I am tremendously excited about seeing Tim Hecker next week at Cafe Oto - I am such a Tim Hecker geek that I'm going to see him on Tuesday and Wednesday


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 13, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> Shitty Limits, Cute Lepers and The Spivs! at the 12 Bar this sunday. punk.


The Shitty Limits are great, short and very energetic set, old school hardcore reminiscent of minor threat in a way.


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 13, 2010)

Poi E said:


> fuck that was good



wasn't it?


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 13, 2010)

also, yay for ATP as well this weekend


----------



## LDR (May 13, 2010)

braindancer said:


> What an excellent gig - and what a great little venue - I've never been before.
> 
> I will go back.





boing! said:


> Yep, Frontier Ruckus were awesome.



Weren't they just.  I ended up inviting the whole band back to my place and had to be rescued by El Jefe.


----------



## twistedAM (May 14, 2010)

LDR said:


> Weren't they just.  I ended up inviting the whole band back to my place and had to be rescued by El Jefe.


----------



## LDR (May 16, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> Shitty Limits, Cute Lepers and The Spivs! at the 12 Bar this sunday. punk.


I'm drunk and looking forward to this.


----------



## rutabowa (May 17, 2010)

i think yuo had fun! i definitely did


----------



## trevhagl (May 17, 2010)

one of the geezers from Shitty Limits buys the odd rec off me, too shout shout for me though (I hated Minor Threat). Cute Lepers are good but still ain't heard new CD, any good?


----------



## rutabowa (May 17, 2010)

the Shitty limits are more my kind of thing, but the cute lepers were really awesome live. think the new record has a horn section which i am not sure about but i hear it is very good!


----------



## matt m (May 17, 2010)

Cute Lepers is a good name for a band.

I'm looking forward to Foghorn Stringband at Passing Clouds in Dalston this wednesday. Proper decent old-time US group, one of the best:

myspace.com/foghornstringband


----------



## boing! (May 17, 2010)

Just booked tickets for The National at Brixton Academy in November.


----------



## LDR (May 17, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> i think yuo had fun! i definitely did



I missed the last tube and ended up on a night bus.  I realised I had a big day at work today so got off at Islington and caught a cab.  Great night!  

I'm off to see the 3Ds tomorrow night at the Windmill with Bo Ningen as support.  I'm so very excited.  Yay!


----------



## braindancer (May 17, 2010)

LDR said:


> Weren't they just.  I ended up inviting the whole band back to my place and had to be rescued by El Jefe.



Were you by any chance the chap right at the front dancing like a loon throughout the entire set - apart from when making regular trips to the bar to purchase an unquantifiable number of pints of guinness?

If so I was most amused by your antics.


----------



## rutabowa (May 17, 2010)

braindancer said:


> Were you by any chance the chap right at the front dancing like a loon throughout the entire set - apart from when making regular trips to the bar to purchase an unquantifiable number of pints of guinness?
> 
> If so I was most amused by your antics.



that does sound like our man!


----------



## LDR (May 17, 2010)

Yep!  That was me.


----------



## Onket (May 17, 2010)




----------



## braindancer (May 17, 2010)

LDR said:


> Yep!  That was me.



Excellent - I was standing right next to you - enjoying the gig in a slightly more insular fashion


----------



## rutabowa (May 18, 2010)

matt m said:


> I'm looking forward to Foghorn Stringband at Passing Clouds in Dalston this wednesday. Proper decent old-time US group, one of the best:
> 
> myspace.com/foghornstringband


they are doing a last minute gig at the (tiny) Stags Head in hoxton tonight too apparently


----------



## trevhagl (May 18, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> the Shitty limits are more my kind of thing, but the cute lepers were really awesome live. think the new record has a horn section which i am not sure about but i hear it is very good!



Marco sez Paul North has been trying to big up yer band and hint about a record!!!


----------



## rutabowa (May 18, 2010)

he is a good guy! i'm glad he liked us.


----------



## twistedAM (May 19, 2010)

braindancer said:


> Excellent - I was standing right next to you - enjoying the gig in a slightly more insular fashion



He seemed mightily impressed with Bo Ningen last night as well
Every gig should have an LDR up the front


----------



## LDR (May 19, 2010)

They were bloody brilliant.  The best band I've seen this year.  I loved them and brought their EP as soon as they finished playing.

However, once again I missed the last tube home.  I've spent over £60 on taxis from Brixton in the last week.  Doh!


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 19, 2010)

The Bundles (Ft. Jeffrey Lewis but no Kimya Dawson ) tonight at The Union Chapel


----------



## sojourner (May 21, 2010)

Jesus fucking christ - that's 2 gigs fucked for me now 

Louisiana Red has had to fly home for hospital treatment, but even though Michael Messer is still playing, I only got the ticket cos it was fucking LOUISIANA RED, all-time legend for me 

Hope he's alright


----------



## braindancer (May 21, 2010)

Last FM has reccomended that I might be interested in attending this: http://www.last.fm/event/1511479+Prostitute+Disfigurement

I think I might give it a miss though....


----------



## belboid (May 21, 2010)

The Fall at Wakefield Working Mans club tonight.

There are easier to get to venues, but a WMC, just had to be done.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (May 21, 2010)

I've got Bad Religion coming up. Will be the first time I have seen them. Oh and Roskilde in July.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 21, 2010)

Heavy Trash at The Garage next Tuesday


----------



## sojourner (May 21, 2010)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Heavy Trash at The Garage next Tuesday



oooOOOOooo didn't know they were playing - they're in Manc end of the month


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 22, 2010)

LOVE their latest album


----------



## red rose (May 26, 2010)

Just been given a ticket to see Black Eyed Peas tomorrow


----------



## Part 2 (May 26, 2010)

sojourner said:


> oooOOOOooo didn't know they were playing - they're in Manc end of the month



Tonight...on 6music now with Lard


----------



## moonsi til (May 28, 2010)

Listed it before but it's tonight so doing it again...

Going to the 'Hare & Hounds' in Brum for the first time and expecting it to be a great venue. Going to see Bonobo & Lizzy Parkes. Lizzy is the support act who I hadn't heard of before but a few weeks ago Craig Charles had her in session and she was very good.


----------



## red rose (May 28, 2010)

red rose said:


> Just been given a ticket to see Black Eyed Peas tomorrow


Tom Cruise came to the after show party and was dancing on stage 

That mental image will stay with me for a long time


----------



## boing! (May 28, 2010)

Contemplating getting Grinderman tickets.


----------



## moonsi til (May 29, 2010)

Hare & Hounds is a fantastic place and I'm looking forward to going back. I thought the gig was just OK. Bonobo just went that bit too jazzy for me that I left as they said they playing the last tune.


----------



## Hollis (May 30, 2010)

belboid said:


> I'm tempted by Windsor, just cos it seems such a ridiculous place for a gig.  But will probably have to settle just for the Nottingham show.




The Windsor gig was really rather good - seems to be putting effort into stuff again, and playing/reworking some interestin' stuff from the back catalogue.. much better than last time I saw him - Reading 2-3 years back.


----------



## Madusa (May 30, 2010)

Just bought tickets to see Dandy Warhols in aug. woooo! Excited!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jun 1, 2010)

Brother Ali in Bristol (again!) on July 9th 
Fucked Up at Cardiff Barfly on July 15th  
Bad Religion @ Bristol Academy, August 7th


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jun 1, 2010)

Pixies at The Troxy this Friday


----------



## citydreams (Jun 2, 2010)

Sharon Jones & The Dap-kings @ The Roundhouse
Wednesday 3 November 2010

Tix go on sale Thursday, 9am


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jun 3, 2010)

Edwyn Collins at the Queen Elizabeth Hall, Southbank - http://www.southbankcentre.co.uk/find/music/gigs-contemporary/tickets/edwyn-collins-54042
23rd Sept


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 3, 2010)

boing! said:


> Contemplating getting Grinderman tickets.



when / where are they playing?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 3, 2010)

Pixies tonight.

Grinderman 1st October.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jun 3, 2010)

el-ahrairah said:


> when / where are they playing?



www.google.com


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 3, 2010)

moonsi til said:


> Hare & Hounds is a fantastic place and I'm looking forward to going back. I thought the gig was just OK. Bonobo just went that bit too jazzy for me that I left as they said they playing the last tune.



It's a great venue innit.


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 3, 2010)

Blagsta said:


> Omnia Opera, that's a blast from the past!
> 
> *I'm going to see Acid Mothers Temple at the Hare and Hounds *in a couple of weeks.



They were quite disappointing tbh.  Too proggy, too many widdly guitar solos.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 3, 2010)

Phil Grispo's Hotclub are doing a freebie tonight in King's Cross.

King Charles I Northdown Street 8pm.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 3, 2010)

I really really wanna go and see Grinderman, but at 30 squid a ticket I just can't really afford to buy


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 8, 2010)

someone else has bought me a ticket for grinderman

John Power on 17th June
then Lightening seeds 23rd june
 overdose on liverpool - I was feeling a bit nostalgic


----------



## sojourner (Jun 8, 2010)

I want a Grinderman ticket

But am too skint


----------



## story (Jun 14, 2010)

Off to see Joan Jett and the Blackhearts at the 100 Club tonight


----------



## Poi E (Jun 15, 2010)

story said:


> Off to see Joan Jett and the Blackhearts at the 100 Club tonight



Blimey! Was thinking about her the other day, wondering where she went. Should have kept an eye out for this.


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 15, 2010)

story said:


> Off to see Joan Jett and the Blackhearts at the 100 Club tonight



_<a bit jealous>_ 

Joan Jett: cool as.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2010)

Sunspots said:


> _<a bit jealous>_
> 
> Joan Jett: cool as.



*a lot jealous*


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 15, 2010)

Not forthcoming, but a week or so ago, I (-finally!) got to see Thee Oh Sees.  Great show; they totally satisfied all my delinquent garage cravings.


----------



## story (Jun 15, 2010)

sojourner said:


> *a lot jealous*



She was amazing. And hot hot hot


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 15, 2010)

Got tickets today to see Introducing playing Endtroducing in Manchester in October.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 16, 2010)

story said:


> She was amazing. And hot hot hot



  She was always hot hot hot - one of my first crushes was on Joanie


----------



## pogofish (Jun 16, 2010)

I spent a pleasant evening photographing KT Tunstall the other night.


----------



## red rose (Jun 23, 2010)

Bon Jovi were fantastic at the O2 tonight, has anyone else been?


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 25, 2010)

HFB album launch party
July 8th 2010 
The good ship - 289 kilburn HighRoad
20:00 - 2am  _stuck in London _


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 9, 2010)

My ticket for  to see PlanB in October arrived in the post this morning. Surprised me that did as normally tickets for these things don't arrive till about a week before the event - I'll have to make sure I keep it in a safe place.
 Also this week he announced another tour  for March next year, playing at the o2 in Greenwich so needless to say I've booked that one as well


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jul 9, 2010)

Next week is a busy one...

Wednesday = Black Mountain @ The Lexington
Thursday = DJ Kentaro @ Cargo
Friday = Voice of the Seven Thunders @ Bethnal Green Working Man's club
Saturday = Toots and the Maytals w/ Lee Scratch Perry and The Congos @ The Barbican

...


----------



## belboid (Jul 9, 2010)

excellent, the Tramlines line up is out now, and it will be perfectly possible to get from seeing the Bunnies on Dev Green up to the University for 65daysofstatic


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 10, 2010)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Next week is a busy one...
> 
> Wednesday = Black Mountain @ The Lexington




Tempting and blaggable too, but got to work

I think they're back in Sept though.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jul 10, 2010)

Yeah, playing The SB Empire then.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 14, 2010)

The Pop Group have reformed and are playing two gigs on 11th/12th Sept at The Garage. The line-up is pretty much the one from when they split up in 1981.

http://www.clashmusic.com/news/the-pop-group-reform


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 14, 2010)

The Moody Blues 
The O2
London
Sat 25 Sep 2010

£51.25 GRR


----------



## StanSmith (Jul 14, 2010)

dynamicbaddog said:


> My ticket for  to see PlanB in October arrived in the post this morning. Surprised me that did as normally tickets for these things don't arrive till about a week before the event - I'll have to make sure I keep it in a safe place.
> Also this week he announced another tour  for March next year, playing at the o2 in Greenwich so needless to say I've booked that one as well



Im off to see him in March and my ticket come this morning for that one


----------



## tastebud (Jul 14, 2010)

dj kentaro tomorrow, obvs


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 21, 2010)

Prof Green at Koko on the 19th October


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 13, 2010)

MICE PARADE

13th October


----------



## killer b (Aug 13, 2010)

drum eyes next friday.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Aug 13, 2010)

killer b said:


> drum eyes next friday.


Oooh where they on at?!


----------



## braindancer (Aug 13, 2010)

Seefeel at the ICA – 16th September
Max Richter at Cadogan Hall – 17th September
Ben Frost and others at the Barbican – 26th September
Peter Broderick at St. Giles in the Fields – 16th October
Godspeed at Troxy – 14th December
Awesome


----------



## killer b (Aug 13, 2010)

Dr - in preston, in a very tiny venue. Can't wait.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 13, 2010)

killer b said:


> Dr - in preston, in a very tiny venue. Can't wait.



They'll be amazing. Played the Windmill earlier this year and it became a very tiny venue as the two drummers set up on the floor. Brilliant show!


----------



## killer b (Aug 13, 2010)

it's a quality weekend lineup, but the friday's definitely the strongest...

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/event.php?eid=131043360272965&ref=ts


----------



## DJ Squelch (Aug 13, 2010)

Wooden Shjips at Concorde 2 in December


----------



## Dr. Furface (Aug 14, 2010)

killer b said:


> Dr - in preston, in a very tiny venue. Can't wait.


Damn, that's a bit too far for me! If they're as good as when I saw them a few months ago, you're in for a treat.


----------



## killer b (Aug 14, 2010)

i can't wait!


----------



## killer b (Aug 21, 2010)

holy shit, they were magnificent.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Aug 21, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> They'll be amazing. Played the Windmill earlier this year and it became a very tiny venue as the two drummers set up on the floor. Brilliant show!



How'd I miss that one?!?!? 

Must've been gigging it somewhere else...


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 21, 2010)

Chameleons...Band on the Wall Mcr
Dub Syndicate...BotW again
Introducing play Endtroducing...Mcr Academy
Godspeed you black emperor Mcr Academy

All in the next few months


----------



## killer b (Aug 21, 2010)

i noticed saul williams is on at botw next month. might go to that.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 21, 2010)

The_Reverend_M said:


> How'd I miss that one?!?!?
> 
> Must've been gigging it somewhere else...



They played Bank Holiday Sunday in May with Stig Noise System. You were probably away for the weekend.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Aug 21, 2010)

killer b said:


> i noticed saul williams is on at botw next month. might go to that.


 
He doing a UK tour...? Can't find details anywhere...


----------



## boing! (Aug 21, 2010)

Old Crow Medicine Show and Dave Rawlings Machine in September.


----------



## pootle (Aug 23, 2010)

Am rayt excited about seeing Aphex  Twin, Professor Green and Leftfield on Saturday but will quite possibly puke with excitement about seeing Godspeed in December as they're one of my favourite bands EVAR and I never thought I'd get to see them live.


----------



## CONDEX (Aug 25, 2010)

CW Stoneking at  Windie Friday should be good...


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Aug 25, 2010)

Coming up in London town...

Monotonix
Citay
Les Savy Fav
Sage Francis
Crocodiles
Mudhoney
Pontiak
Rakim
GY!BE (both nights )


----------



## killer b (Aug 25, 2010)

oooh, pontiak. might go see them in manc...

got damo suzuki booked for december... not lined up the backing band yet, but hoping a conversation jez had with scotch egg on friday bears fruit.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Aug 26, 2010)

I've just noticed that the brilliant Zola Jesus is going to be supporting the even more brilliant Fever Ray on their upcoming European tour, inc. Brixton Academy Sept 8. This is one gig I'll be getting to early!


----------



## sojourner (Aug 26, 2010)

killer b said:


> got damo suzuki booked for december... not lined up the backing band yet, but hoping a conversation jez had with scotch egg on friday bears fruit.


 
What - in Preston?  What date?  Where?  

Am *fingers crossed* awaiting tickets from a mate of a mate for Grinderman in September 

Also hopefully off to see HMHB in Preston in October


----------



## sojourner (Aug 26, 2010)

Never mind killer - found it on the network now - think we may well be coming along to this


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 26, 2010)

Arcade Fire
The O2
London
Thu 2 Dec 2010,

Not seen live before. Good price too, not like other taking the piss on ticket price.


----------



## killer b (Aug 26, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Never mind killer - found it on the network now - think we may well be coming along to this


 


let's get pissed & dance to psychedelic rock music.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 27, 2010)

CONDEX said:


> CW Stoneking at  Windie Friday should be good...



and he's playing with his band too 
Going to be busy, busy, busy


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 10, 2010)

Drum eyes Manchester Ruby Lounge 6/10


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Sep 10, 2010)

May68 - http://www.myspace.com/may68uk

30 October 2010  20:00 - 23:30 BST
Where:	The Playground @ 93 Feet East

They played Glasto, think they were on a BBC 6 Music stage.

Look's like this is the only UK gig for a while, they're gigging and doing festivals in Europe.


----------



## tastebud (Sep 11, 2010)

arcade fire are playing at the 02? that's fucked up. ugh. i remember their more low key gigs.


----------



## northern_star (Sep 14, 2010)

very excited about dan le sac in october and belle and sebastian in december..need something to fill the large gap in the middle though!


----------



## Mapped (Sep 14, 2010)

Just been sorting out my calendar and I've a few gigs coming up in November and December. 

Black Keys/Walkmen
Rodrigo y Gabriella
Hot Chip/LCD
The National
Ratatat


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Sep 14, 2010)

Sage Francis this Thursday at The Scala


----------



## Dr. Furface (Sep 15, 2010)

tastebud said:


> arcade fire are playing at the 02? that's fucked up. ugh. i remember their more low key gigs.


That's success for ya kid.

Oh yeah - Liars are playing Heaven on 11 Nov.


----------



## clicker (Sep 15, 2010)

afro celt sound system at the barbican, london in  November.....yay!!!


----------



## killer b (Sep 20, 2010)

drum eyes again. 7th october, same place as last month.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 21, 2010)

Off to see The Vaselines in Bristol tonight. I hope. Don't have tickets but think we can still pay on the door.


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 21, 2010)

big eejit said:


> Off to see The Vaselines in Bristol tonight. I hope. Don't have tickets but think we can still pay on the door.


 
I'm supposed to be off to see em in Mcr on Thursday, been trying to get tickets from the venue for weeks as I'm too tight to pay silly Ticketline booking and postage fees.

Promoter hasn't given the venue any tickets so I'm hoping to pay on the door too.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 21, 2010)

Chip Barm said:


> I'm supposed to be off to see em in Mcr on Thursday, been trying to get tickets from the venue for weeks as I'm too tight to pay silly Ticketline booking and postage fees.
> 
> Promoter hasn't given the venue any tickets so I'm hoping to pay on the door too.


 
Cracking performance tonight. I'm still deaf. We paid on the door but there was a pretty good turnout. 

All the classic songs plus some good new stuff. Frances was very entertaining too in the face of the usual reserved Bristol crowd. Sure Manchester will be rowdier!


----------



## boing! (Sep 22, 2010)

Just booked tickets for Sleigh Bells at XOYO in November. Hopefully this should make up for their non appearance at Bestival. Not been to XOYO yet, but it seems to be the place to be at the moment, loads of good events coming up there.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Sep 22, 2010)

boing! said:


> Just booked tickets for Sleigh Bells at XOYO in November. Hopefully this should make up for their non appearance at Bestival. Not been to XOYO yet, but it seems to be the place to be at the moment, loads of good events coming up there.


I went there last night to see Mt. Kimbie. And what a disappointment it was all round. The club's opening last week was postponed apprently because it still resembled a building site, and you could still see it isn't properly ready yet. Only the downstairs room was open (probably ain't finished the other one yet) so downstairs it was packed and really hot. It's a very boring box of a room, and with 2 pillars in the middle, sigthlines aren't always great. (Ok I know the Hacienda had some pillars, but believe me this place ain't no Hacienda and never will be!). There are 2 small bars but there was no draft beer - there are bar taps but it was obvious that they hadn't ordered/received any beer to serve from them yet. And then there was the smoking area - I was expecting to see a few tables and chairs on a roof terrace or something, but in fact it's just a strip about 10 yds long and 1 yrd wide - nicotine alley! It was not suprisingly packed out, so some poor girl got sent up to shout 'if you're not smoking you'll have to go downstairs!' What a fucking farce - I don't see me going back there for a long long time, if ever.

As for Mt Kimbie, well they were just dull. Two middle class whiteboys with boring hairdos in t-shirts nob twiddling with no films or any sort of visuals does not a good show make - even if the sounds they were making weren't too bad. I'd have had more fun staying home and playing their (rather average) album while watching the football and playing with my dogs! I'd be about 30 quid better off too.


----------



## boing! (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh dear, that doesn't sound good. I hope these are teething problems they have sorted out by the November...


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 22, 2010)

big eejit said:


> Cracking performance tonight. I'm still deaf. We paid on the door but there was a pretty good turnout.
> 
> All the classic songs plus some good new stuff. Frances was very entertaining too in the face of the usual reserved Bristol crowd. Sure Manchester will be rowdier!



Cheers, looking forward to it, apart from it being freshers week and in the middle of student land.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Sep 22, 2010)

boing! said:


> Oh dear, that doesn't sound good. I hope these are teething problems they have sorted out by the November...


Well things can only get better, that's for sure! They should at least have some beer on tap by then. I'd like to see Sleigh Bells too, but I'd rather see them somewhere else.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 22, 2010)

Off to Grinderman, err, next Friday.. kind of looking forward to it..


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 29, 2010)

Sleepy Sun...Band on the Wall


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Sep 30, 2010)

Next week ... Crocodiles, Mudhoney and Jonathan Richman


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 30, 2010)

Fucking AC4 in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Sep 30, 2010)

Hot Chip and LCD Soundsystem have another gig, on 11th Nov at the Coronet this time. 
Tickets go on sale tomorrow, but you can get them now if you're on O2 through their priority thing.

'spensive tickets though


----------



## Dr. Furface (Sep 30, 2010)

Ariel Pink's Haunted Graffiti at the Garage, 1 November.


----------



## plurker (Sep 30, 2010)

oh, I didn't see this thread before...I'm looking forward to 

kruder & dorfemeister & roundhouse on 22/10
manu chao at Coronet on 23/10 only £15


----------



## boing! (Oct 1, 2010)

Just booked tickets for Merzbow and Nadja, also at XOYO. Ear plugs will probably be a good idea.


----------



## braindancer (Oct 1, 2010)

Oooh.  (Goes off to investigate having never heard of this XOYO gaff).

Bugger - I shall be in Devon on the 27th - will keep an eye on this place though.


----------



## boing! (Oct 1, 2010)

From all accounts, the venue sounds a bit shoddy, which is annoying as they have a promising amount of good acts lined up. I will get to find out for myself soon enough.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 4, 2010)

I just booked Bobby Conn so i'll be going along to that


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 4, 2010)

just 5 more sleeps until Plan B at Brixton Academy!
Anyone else coming along?


----------



## StanSmith (Oct 4, 2010)

dynamicbaddog said:


> just 5 more sleeps until Plan B at Brixton Academy!
> Anyone else coming along?



Nah im seeing him in Wolvo in March


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 4, 2010)

Against Me! have cancelled all future dates, I was meant to be going to see them in Cambridge next month. Apparently they stopped to take some time to think and figure out what's important to them.


----------



## Mapped (Oct 4, 2010)

Lazy Llama said:


> Hot Chip and LCD Soundsystem have another gig, on 11th Nov at the Coronet this time.
> Tickets go on sale tomorrow, but you can get them now if you're on O2 through their priority thing.
> 
> 'spensive tickets though


 
Thanks for posting this, I just got a pair of these. I'm at uni on wednesday nights now so I had to get rid of my Ally Pally tickets. The Coronet is a much better venue, but the tickets are bloody expensive.

This week I've got Blood Red Shoes on Thursday at the Electric Ballroom


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 5, 2010)

Ronnie Wood is playing his new album with 'friends' at the Ambassadors Theatre on 19th Oct. Some tickets still available. 

7 months sober, so he should play well.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 5, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> I just booked Bobby Conn so i'll be going along to that


 
at the windmill?? save a ticket!!


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 5, 2010)

Chip Barm said:


> Drum eyes Manchester Ruby Lounge 6/10



Fuck I hate it when I can't get a ticket in advance except through some online scum charging booking fees and postage costs.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 5, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> at the windmill?? save a ticket!!



Yeah it'll be a tenner cos he's travelling with the kids and a nanny and promoters have to do proper hotels etc. In fact I;m not even putting him in the cheapest option as the Sons of Conn deserve better. It's 27 Nov.

Also booked Smith Westerns if that kind of thing interests you.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 6, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Also booked Smith Westerns if that kind of thing interests you.


 
I like the split they did with the dead ghosts, though I only really like the dead ghosts side.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Oct 6, 2010)

Scientist and the Upsetters  Nottingham Rescue Rooms, end of this month


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 6, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Yeah it'll be a tenner cos he's travelling with the kids and a nanny and promoters have to do proper hotels etc. In fact I;m not even putting him in the cheapest option as the Sons of Conn deserve better. It's 27 Nov.
> 
> Also booked Smith Westerns if that kind of thing interests you.


 
think that's cheaper than i paid last time anyway! and that was at a big place. i shall book a ticket.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 7, 2010)

killer b said:


> drum eyes again. 7th october, same place as last month.


 
How fucking brilliant are they!!!??

Don't think I've smiled so much without chemical assistance....amazing.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 7, 2010)

Aloe Blacc in Bristol, 26th. Fucking yay.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 7, 2010)

Just noticed Jim Jones Revue playing Sound Control in Manchester next Friday


----------



## killer b (Oct 8, 2010)

Chip Barm said:


> How fucking brilliant are they!!!??
> 
> Don't think I've smiled so much without chemical assistance....amazing.


 
they were incredible.

they played preston about a month ago - to an audience of about 20. from what i could tell tonight, everyone who was there last time was there this time, and they'd all brought friends...

fucking brilliant.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 8, 2010)

I took a mate who complained when we went to see Mogwai that there weren't any vocals. 

I thought she might not enjoy it but she thought it was great too.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 9, 2010)

Chip Barm said:


> Introducing play Endtroducing...Mcr Academy


 

Well that was boring as fuck. Not sure exactly what I was expecting but it was no better than seeing a tribute act. Could've put the album on at home, bought 4 cans of guinness for same price as the one I bought at the bar and wouldn't have to put up with the annoying suited wanker in front of me waving his iPhone. 

They're probably proficient enough musicians but couldn't match the speed of the faster tracks and I wondered what else they can actually do. Even the teen said he was bored after the first 5 tunes or so.


----------



## killer b (Oct 9, 2010)

Chip Barm said:


> I took a mate who complained when we went to see Mogwai that there weren't any vocals.
> 
> I thought she might not enjoy it but she thought it was great too.


 
they are an engaging band - the landlord of the venue they played in is a indie/mod type enthusiast, and doesn't much care for the more experimental stuff. but he fucking loved them. enough to re-book them for the next month, despite making a loss...


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 12, 2010)

2 gigs next week, Professor Green 19th at Koko, and Chase & Status 21st at the Forum in Kentish Town


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 12, 2010)

Chip Barm said:


> Chameleons...Band on the Wall Mcr


 

Fuck me what a gig. I've waited 24 years to see them again, first time when I was 16. 

Couldn't have been better frankly, every song I'd ever wanted to hear live, absolutely amazing. Took my 16 yer old too, I was buzzing that he was getting to witness such a brilliant performance.

They're playing again before Xmas in Middleton if anyone's interested.


----------



## El Sueno (Oct 14, 2010)

dan le sac vs scroobius pip at the shepherds bush empire 1st Nov


----------



## Lea (Oct 14, 2010)

Going to see Guns n Roses at the O2 tonight. Really not my thing but a friend got free tickets from SeeFilmFirst.


----------



## El Sueno (Oct 14, 2010)

I accidentally saw GN'R at Wembley in 1992, I only went for Faith No More and Soundgarden. I dread to think what they sound like now in the current incarnation, but hope you enjoy yourself!


----------



## Lea (Oct 14, 2010)

El Sueno said:


> I accidentally saw GN'R at Wembley in 1992, I only went for Faith No More and Soundgarden. I dread to think what they sound like now in the current incarnation, but hope you enjoy yourself!


 
Thanks. I'm really not a fan. I don't dislike them but not into them either. Just thought it would be a nice free night out.


----------



## magneze (Oct 14, 2010)

No Flash at the Purple Turtle, Camden on Monday night. I'm going.


----------



## LDR (Oct 14, 2010)

*THEE SPIVS *
ALBUM AND SINGLE LAUNCH PARTY

12 November at 19:30 - 13 November at 01:00

Hope and Anchor
Upper Street
London

I'm so very looking forward to this.  Yay!


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 14, 2010)

El Sueno said:


> I _*accidentally *_saw GN'R at Wembley in 1992, I only went for Faith No More and Soundgarden. I dread to think what they sound like now in the current incarnation, but hope you enjoy yourself!



Oh yeah accidentally? On that tour there was an average 2-3 hour gap between Faith No More playing and GnR coming on.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 19, 2010)

getting to see so much this month - Pro Green tonight, then Chase & Status on Thursday. And just now an email popped up in my inbox tellling me I've wan a pair of tickets to see Tinie Tempah next week!


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 19, 2010)

LDR said:


> *THEE SPIVS *
> ALBUM AND SINGLE LAUNCH PARTY
> 
> 12 November at 19:30 - 13 November at 01:00
> ...


 
we've also got The Sceptres playing who are a great band, with some members of the Shitty Limits in.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Oct 20, 2010)

magneze said:


> No Flash at the Purple Turtle, Camden on Monday night. I'm going.


What's the Purple Turtle like? - it's a sinch for me to get to but i've never been there, for one reason or another - is it worth a visit?


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 22, 2010)

Despite possibly being the oldest person in the venue I have to say that  Professor Green and his sidekick Ed Drewett were  amazing on Tuesday night. Especially  appreciated his cover of "Billionaire"  by Travis McCoy and there was a  guest appearance by (a very pregnant )Lily Allen.  Pixie Lott  was there too  - watching the proceedings from the balcony. 
All in all an unforgettable evening.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 25, 2010)

Christy Moore and Declan Sinnot Friday night Liverpool Phil


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 2, 2010)

Kyuss

!!!!!! 

April 6th in Bristol

No, really.

Tix on sale Friday, if anyone else is interested.


----------



## boing! (Nov 2, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Kyuss
> 
> !!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
I am fucking there!


----------



## killer b (Nov 2, 2010)

kyuss without homme though. will that matter?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 2, 2010)

A bit, but... still.

He's said he doesn't want to reunite them anyway, hasn't he?


----------



## boing! (Nov 2, 2010)

I saw Garcia plays Kyuss a few months back, and that was amazing, even just with him and some other musos, so I reckon this will be good. I can't see Josh Homme ever joining up with them again, he's made that clear in interviews, and he's too busy playing in dad rock bands.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm seeing the devine comedy on thurday which is rather decent. especially as my mates' band the wutars are supporting!

Good times.


dave


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Nov 3, 2010)

El Sueno said:


> I accidentally saw GN'R at Wembley in 1992, I only went for Faith No More and Soundgarden. I dread to think what they sound like now in the current incarnation, but hope you enjoy yourself!


 
they sound just as shit.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 3, 2010)

boing! said:


> I saw Garcia plays Kyuss a few months back, and that was amazing, even just with him and some other musos, so I reckon this will be good. I can't see Josh Homme ever joining up with them again, he's made that clear in interviews, and he's too busy playing in dad rock bands.


 
And standing at the side of the stage at Spinerette gigs, looking protective.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Nov 3, 2010)

killer b said:


> kyuss without homme though. will that matter?


 
it will be even better without homme, cant stand the guy so im pleased hes not gonna ruin the reunion.


----------



## killer b (Nov 6, 2010)

Part chimp are playing the ferret in preston 24th nov.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 8, 2010)

wow Eat Skull are playing tonight in london, i've been wanting to see them for ages.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 9, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> wow Eat Skull are playing tonight in london, i've been wanting to see them for ages.



So, how was it? We've got them (very late notice) at The Windmill on Saturday night.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 9, 2010)

Carolina Chocolate Drops played the Union Chapel last night, real foot stompingly brilliant. Folkie murder balladeer Alasadair Roberts was choice support.


----------



## Lea (Nov 9, 2010)

I saw Lloyd Cole at the Union Chapel last Wednesday. Great venue. Sound was really clear.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 9, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> So, how was it? We've got them (very late notice) at The Windmill on Saturday night.


 
it was fantastic, everyone should go and catch them at the windmill.


----------



## killer b (Nov 9, 2010)

'Upcoming' ffs. 

I see tim hecker is playing manc in december...


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 9, 2010)

Got my Mogwai and Holy Fuck tickets yesterday


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 9, 2010)

Lea said:


> I saw Lloyd Cole at the Union Chapel last Wednesday. Great venue. Sound was really clear.


 
Only been twice; time before to see Hangaai - Chinese/Mongolian punk/folk throat singers - the venue really lends itself to that kind of show.


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 11, 2010)

> The Australian Pink Floyd
> HMV Hammersmith Apollo
> London
> Sun 20 Mar 2011, 19:00



Hammersmith Apollo


----------



## robotmiss (Nov 12, 2010)

Chip Barm said:


> Got my Mogwai and Holy Fuck tickets yesterday


 
They are both so great live! Enjoy.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 12, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> it was fantastic, everyone should go and catch them at the windmill.



It's only £3 for the Eat Skull. 

I've got their merch stall in my office at the momemnt...vinyl


----------



## Dr. Furface (Nov 12, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> Hammersmith Apollo


Backpacker central.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 12, 2010)

robotmiss said:


> They are both so great live! Enjoy.



Seen Mogwai plenty of times, always a good show, first time to see Holy Fuck though


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 13, 2010)

Seeing Jimmy Eat World at the UEA tonight.


----------



## red rose (Nov 16, 2010)

I know it's not technically upcoming, but I saw Public Enemy on Sunday.  To be honest I wasn't much looking forward to it, it's not usually my kind of music. But it was fantastic


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Nov 19, 2010)

Beach House at Manchester Cathedral tonight.


----------



## braindancer (Nov 19, 2010)

killer b said:


> 'Upcoming' ffs.
> 
> I see tim hecker is playing manc in december...


 
He's also playing London on the 1st - I have a ticket


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Nov 19, 2010)

...Trail of Dead + Rival Schools at Elec Ballroom next April.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 19, 2010)

Rival Schools are touring on their own next year, aren't they, as well?

If I remember Walter's twitter post correctly, anyway...


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Nov 20, 2010)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Beach House at Manchester Cathedral tonight.


 
Was brilliant, albeit my mate was eggy farting throughout. Bad form.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 20, 2010)

Gonna see Marnie Stern on Tuesday in Mcr


----------



## sojourner (Nov 22, 2010)

Chip Barm said:


> Gonna see Marnie Stern on Tuesday in Mcr


 
Same as   Haven't got me tickets yet though, oops.  

2nd Dec - Me mates are playing with Damo Suzuki in Wigan!!! Pissing myself with excitement about this.

4th Dec - Going to see Damo again, in Preston, meeting up with a couple of festie mates, may see that reprobate killerb if I don't manage to avoid him in time 

8th Dec - Carabou and Four Tet in Liverpool


----------



## killer b (Nov 22, 2010)

It's my birthday night out, so you can buy me a pint.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 22, 2010)

Water do ya?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 22, 2010)

THE SPECIALS TOUR DATES 2011….
European shows:

Thursday 15-Sep Amsterdam Paradiso
Friday 16-Sep Copenhagen Vega
Sunday 18-Sep Stockholm Circus
Monday 19-Sep Berlin Astra
Wednesday 21-Sep Munich Muffathalle
Thursday 22-Sep Milan Alcatraz
Saturday 24-Sep Cologne E Werk
Sunday 25-Sep Hamburg Grosse Freiheit
Tuesday 27-Sep Paris Olympia
Wednesday 28-Sep Brussels Ancienne Belgiqueap

UK Shows:

Tuesday 11-Oct Wolverhampton Civic
Wednesday 12-Oct Wolverhampton Civic
Friday 14-Oct Manchester Apollo
Sunday 16-Oct Hull Arena
Tuesday 18-Oct Glasgow SECC
Friday 21-Oct Nottingham Arena
Sunday 23-Oct Plymouth Pavilion
Monday 24-Oct Cheltenham Racecourse
Tuesday 25-Oct Brighton Centre
Thursday 27-Oct Bournemouth International Centre
Friday 28-Oct Cardiff Arena
Saturday 29-Oct Coventry Ricoh Arena
Thursday 3-Nov London Alexandra Palace


----------



## Onket (Nov 22, 2010)

Again?!!


----------



## MBV (Nov 24, 2010)

Seeing The National tomorrow


----------



## Balbi (Nov 24, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/event.php?eid=172812162735679

MOUTHWASH follow up their highly anticipated headline show at the Barfly by topping a 6 band bill in the lovely O2 ACADEMY 2 in downtown Islington. They're joined by,

THE JB CONSPIRACY - recently on tour with Random Hand and one step closer to the release of their (really) Long awaited 2nd album
THE EXPOSED - Portsmouth pogo punks with a bit of rocksteady ska thrown in and enough energy to keep the room bouncing
GECKO - getting more and more exposure in the UK over the last year and no doubt set to make waves in 2011
POPES OF CHILLITOWN and TOMMY SCHITT & THE PUNISHMENT FUCKERS open proceedings so get down good and early.

4pm till ten


----------



## scooter (Nov 24, 2010)

mulling Motorhead in Brixton on saturday


----------



## killer b (Nov 25, 2010)

part chimp were awesome.


----------



## idioteque (Nov 25, 2010)

Going to see Bonobo on the 11th December. Seriously excited.


----------



## boing! (Nov 29, 2010)

Going to see The National tomorrow and I just found out that Phosphorescent are supporting! Oh yeah.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 30, 2010)

heard news of another Chase & Status tour,(March 2011)
I've seen them twice this year, and I'm still up for some more

http://www.chaseandstatus.co.uk/news.php?id=162


----------



## StanSmith (Nov 30, 2010)

Madness in Brum in 2 weeks, its a 14.30 show so im wondering if they will put the same effort in because they play again on the night. Still it should provide some good pre xmas fun


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 1, 2010)

just booked myself a ticket for Modestep's Christmas Carnival


----------



## music bar (Dec 1, 2010)

Music Bar Brixton 
RNB CHART TOPPERS SPECIAL
Thurs 9TH December 8pm - 10pm
SIOW - REACHED NO.1 IN MELBOURNE RNB CHARTS

JORDANA - RNB ARTIST PERFORMING WITH TWO DANCERS AND A DJ

ABSTRAKT - VOTED NO. 1 ON TV CHANNEL AKA

FREE ENTRY, drinks from £2.50 all night

Music Bar
144 Brixton Hill SW2 1SD
0208 671 0286


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 1, 2010)

*sniff*


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 1, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> *sniff*





So you;re coming down south for a big midweeker then? They've posted loads more spam in the Brixton forum.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 1, 2010)

Last time I did a London gig on a school night was for Atmosphere, he played one night. It was mental the next day at work.

Totally worth it.


----------



## Callie (Dec 1, 2010)

♥ Matthew Halsall ♥ at pizza express  next thursday


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 1, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Last time I did a London gig on a school night was for Atmosphere, he played one night. It was mental the next day at work.
> 
> Totally worth it.



But has he ever been #1 in the Melbourne RnB charts?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 2, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> But has he ever been #1 in the Melbourne RnB charts?


 
Probably _not_, to be honest.

It's on his list of achievements to do before he croaks, though!


----------



## Balbi (Dec 2, 2010)

Balbi said:


> http://www.facebook.com/#!/event.php?eid=172812162735679
> 
> MOUTHWASH follow up their highly anticipated headline show at the Barfly by topping a 6 band bill in the lovely O2 ACADEMY 2 in downtown Islington. They're joined by,
> 
> ...


 
Anyone here going?


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 2, 2010)

Calling Soj!

Low Anthem....Salford St Philips Church....8th April...tickets on sale tomorrow

Oh, and Chase and Status tickets on sale tomorrow too...Mcr Academy


----------



## killer b (Dec 2, 2010)

good weekend in preston - damo suzuki on saturday, misty's big adventure on sunday (both at the continental)


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 2, 2010)

Just found Wooden Shijps are in St Philips next Friday and Jim Jones Revue Academy next April

Xmas presents will have to go on hold with all these tickets to buy


----------



## killer b (Dec 3, 2010)

you say party, we say die! are playing in preston next thurs. anyone have an opinion on them? they sound ok on youtube...


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 3, 2010)

Zodiac Mindwarp is touring next March - http://www.o2academyislington.co.uk/event/22718/zodiac-mindwarp-tickets/Details


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Dec 3, 2010)

psych/space-rock types White Hills @ The Macbeth on Tuesday


----------



## sojourner (Dec 3, 2010)

Chip Barm said:


> Calling Soj!
> 
> Low Anthem....Salford St Philips Church....8th April...tickets on sale tomorrow



Yeehaaa!!! Fucking NICE one for the pm mate!  Tickets PURCHASED - bring it on 



killer b said:


> good weekend in preston - damo suzuki on saturday, misty's big adventure on sunday (both at the continental)


 
Damo was on fucking FIRE last night in Wigan mate - will be interesting to see how tomorrow compares.  See ya tomoz


----------



## killer b (Dec 3, 2010)

sure thing.


----------



## killer b (Dec 4, 2010)

a friend just posted this on fb from the aftermath of the last damo gig...


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Dec 5, 2010)

This will be good, come if you can!:

Afterparty for the Belarus Free Theatre performance @ Passing Clouds, 1 Richmond Rd, E8 4AA
http://www.facebook.com/#!/event.php?eid=173465902677978

JOIN US UPSTAIRS AT PASSING CLOUDS FROM 10PM ON SUNDAY 5TH OF DECEMBER for a spectacular line-up of live music and DJs late into the night, celebrating the arrival and performance of the Belarus Free Theatre at the Young Vic, in collaboration with Index on Censorship.

FREE ENTRY and a very reasonably priced bar.

Featuring an awesome line-up of talent:

* DJ Format (http://www.myspace.com/djformatmyspace)
* Stac (http://www.musicbystac.com/)
* DJ Dom Servini (http://www.wahwah45s.com/archives/tag/dom-servini)
* DJ Laurel (http://www.myspace.com/djlaurel)

Come to the show:
http://www.youngvic.org/whats-on/belarus-free-theatre
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=159673624074023


----------



## sojourner (Dec 6, 2010)

killer b said:


> a friend just posted this on fb from the aftermath of the last damo gig...


 
hehehe


----------



## cliche guevara (Dec 14, 2010)

Anyone else seeing Godspeed at The Troxy tonight?


----------



## belboid (Jan 14, 2011)

no one got any HUG's for a whole month??!!


Getting a new job means I can finally get round to getting a bunch of tix that I was whining about not being able to go to.

Jonny (Norman Blake & Euros Child) at the Harley will be first up, followed, appropriately enough, by
Gruff Rhys at the Memorial Hall, &
Janelle Monae somewhere in Machester to round the month off.

And there are the Primal Scream doing Screamadelica & Go! Team tix I already had....


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jan 14, 2011)

Jeffrey Lewis next week at The Windmill


----------



## belboid (Jan 14, 2011)

damn, just seen that The Phoenix Foundation are supporting Go! Team.  Up until the Sheffield gig 

(big mistake in the first place, TPF are way better)


----------



## sojourner (Jan 14, 2011)

Several...can't remember exact dates on some though

Low Anthem, Salford, April (in some mad fucking church that looks BOSS)

Merry Hell, St Helens Citadel, 30th April

Lau - March sometime

Unthanks - again, March sometime


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm pissed off with trying to get the low anthem tickets, been to Picadilly records and Islington Mill a few times trying to get tickets....I hate promoters who don't have proper ticket outlets other than online, proper pisses me off paying booking fees and postage for an email.

Mind you, already missed tickets for Sleigh Bells at Deaf Institute through being stubborn so probably have to break my self imposed rule as I don't want to miss the church gig.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 14, 2011)

Oh, Fujiya and Miyagi are on at Islington Mill soon too


----------



## Callie (Jan 14, 2011)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Jeffrey Lewis next week at The Windmill


 
maybe


----------



## killer b (Jan 14, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Low Anthem, Salford, April (in some mad fucking church that looks BOSS)


 
it's a wicked venue. should be smashing.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 15, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> I'm pissed off with trying to get the low anthem tickets, been to Picadilly records and Islington Mill a few times trying to get tickets....I hate promoters who don't have proper ticket outlets other than online, proper pisses me off paying booking fees and postage for an email.
> 
> Mind you, already missed tickets for Sleigh Bells at Deaf Institute through being stubborn so probably have to break my self imposed rule as I don't want to miss the church gig.


Mate - you've GOT to see them - just get em booked!



killer b said:


> it's a wicked venue. should be smashing.


 
Aye, seen pics of it online - gonna be special this one.  I got a bit emotional at the last gig - they really are immensely talented and full of soul.  You going then?

Nother one now too - The Handsome Family, 10 May, Band on the Wall

fuck ME, am excited about this one - got some cracking gigs lined up


----------



## StanSmith (Jan 15, 2011)

Plan B and The Specials as ive posted before and now ive got tickets for Chas and Dave!!!!!

Its a "lads" night out so why not?


----------



## killer b (Jan 15, 2011)

Not the low anthem, but the handsome family is massively tempting. Not been to band on the wall since it reopened...


----------



## sojourner (Jan 15, 2011)

Tix are dirt cheap you know killer - I've seen a couple of bands in that venue now and it's a top little place     How often do they play the UK, eh?


----------



## big eejit (Jan 15, 2011)

The Handsome Family seem to be fairly regular tourers of the UK to be honest. I've missed them a few times! Got tickets for the Bristol gig already.

Seriously tempted to get tix for the Low Anthem gig in Slaford now.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 15, 2011)

Ah right - I must have just missed all the bleedin listings for them before 

Still, going this time!  Woohoo 

Low Anthem - GO!


----------



## belboid (Jan 15, 2011)

odd, Handsome Family gig in Sheffield is listed at a venue I've never heard of, and that the internet says doesnt exist


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 16, 2011)

Callie said:


> maybe



Jeffrey Lewis is long sold out I'm afraid


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 16, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Low Anthem - GO!


 
Got my ticket


----------



## sojourner (Jan 17, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> Got my ticket


 
Yehhhh!!!!


----------



## Callie (Jan 17, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Jeffrey Lewis is long sold out I'm afraid


 
maybe not  (thats as in instead of maybe i will go)


im not very organised with gigs, i usually end up with plans to go to approx 50 million over the course of the year (of which i make a list) and probably end up going to 1 or 2 which werent even on the list


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 17, 2011)

Callie said:


> maybe not
> 
> 
> im not very organised with gig, i usually end up with plans to go to approx 50 million over the course of the year and probably end up going to 1 or two which werent even on the list



Cool. If you're a plus one on a guestlist place I'd double check it though as we stripped them all of their plus ones. 
Stagetimes are 7.30 for the early show and 10pm for the late show (doors at 9pm); I;d get in earlier than the stagetimes though to get a decent view and the support (Lail Arad) is quality.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jan 17, 2011)

EPMD, Camden, Feb 19th.


----------



## Callie (Jan 17, 2011)

what I meant was..... oh never mind


----------



## big eejit (Jan 17, 2011)

Drive-By Truckers coming to UK in May

http://www.drivebytruckers.com/shows.html


----------



## cliche guevara (Jan 17, 2011)

Bright Eyes at the Albert Hall in June


----------



## boing! (Jan 17, 2011)

Fanfare Ciocarlia vs Boban & Marko Markovic Orkestar at Koko in May


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jan 21, 2011)

Pigbag - Sat 26th March, Jazz Cafe, Camden


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 24, 2011)

James Blake, band on wall Manchester 26th Feb. He's playing in London, Bristol Thekla and Glasgow too. Get on it.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 24, 2011)

aracde fire and munford and sons is on june 30th at hyde park, very very tempted.

dave


----------



## CONDEX (Jan 24, 2011)

boing! said:


> Fanfare Ciocarlia vs Boban & Marko Markovic Orkestar at Koko in May


 
Will be getting tickets to this...
Saw the Gypsy Kings & Queens in  the South bank a couple of years back, great gig & a real party  atmosphere.


----------



## MBV (Jan 24, 2011)

Warpaint are touring. I'm thinking about it :S


----------



## clicker (Jan 25, 2011)

Ecstatic that Big Audio Dynamite are reforming and touring.....gutted that I cant do the two London dates....I rely on all you B.A.D 'ers to make it such a rip roaring success they play again this year in the warm afterglow of comeback.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 26, 2011)

gutted
Katy B headline tour in May and  it's  sold out already


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jan 26, 2011)

Barn Owl are playing CAMP...


----------



## TheZo (Jan 27, 2011)

Few brilliant Irish bands are heading to London on the 5th, 6th and 7th of February. Go Panda Go and Lost Chord are playing in The Windmill, Catch Bar and The Wheelbarrow.
The drummer lost a bet and might have to perform one of the songs in his speedos! Gas!


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 27, 2011)

Thee Spivs are going to Dublin on Feb 5th by coincidence.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 27, 2011)

Alabama 3 acoustic gig in March

fucking GERRIN


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jan 28, 2011)

Lia Ices at The Windmill on Wed 23rd Feb - beautiful voice on the Jagjaguwar label 

www.myspace.com/liaices


----------



## starfish (Jan 29, 2011)

Band of Horses at the De La Warr Pavillion, Bexhill On Sea, next friday Feb 4th. Cant wait.


----------



## killer b (Jan 29, 2011)

Chez damier is djing at a restaurant in town next month. Should be wicked...


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 29, 2011)

the seven inches tomorrow at bloomsbury bowling lanes, and it's free


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jan 30, 2011)

Demdike Stare are on at XOYO on Friday 18 Feb. John Roberts and Raime are also playing.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 31, 2011)

Caitlin Rose has added an early show on 10th March at the Windmill as her gigs at the Borderline and the original one at the Windmill have already sold out.


----------



## Onket (Jan 31, 2011)

Our kid's band on tour-


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 1, 2011)

I'll bet they're all big Trash Talk fans, aren't they?


----------



## Onket (Feb 1, 2011)

I've not got a clue what you're talking about, sorry.

Dunno if you're asking me........


----------



## braindancer (Feb 1, 2011)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Barn Owl are playing CAMP...


 
Ooooh.


----------



## braindancer (Feb 1, 2011)

Dr. Furface said:


> Demdike Stare are on at XOYO on Friday 18 Feb. John Roberts and Raime are also playing.


 
Oooh.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 2, 2011)

Going with a mate to see Asian Dub Foundation at ULU tomorrow. I've always like them but not seen them live before, looking forward to this one.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 9, 2011)

first weekend of March is gonna be good.
Streets at Brixton on the Saturday, but before that Breakspoll at Counter Culture, 
http://www.breakspoll.com/event/


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 9, 2011)

Quote Originally Posted by The_Reverend_M 
Barn Owl are playing CAMP...




braindancer said:


> (TwitTw)Oooh.


 
fixed it for you


----------



## Callie (Feb 9, 2011)

starfish said:


> Band of Horses at the De La Warr Pavillion, Bexhill On Sea, next friday Feb 4th. Cant wait.


 
How was this? Fancied going but didn't in the end. I love the dlwp


----------



## MrSki (Feb 9, 2011)

Phil Grispo's Hotclub are doing a free gig tomorrow at The King Charles I Northdown Street King's Cross 8pm


----------



## Mapped (Feb 9, 2011)

Bright Eyes at the Scala on Monday. Valentines treat for my gf and I'm enjoying the new album


----------



## braindancer (Feb 10, 2011)

Very much looking forward to seeing Shackleton at the Vortex tomorrow


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 10, 2011)

Damo Suzuki tonight!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 10, 2011)

Devil's Brigade @ Bristol Croft, 3rd March.

Psychobilly Punk with Matt Freeman playing a double bass? You fucking know it!


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 10, 2011)

Punk benefit gig this friday night at The Others, Stoke Newington: Johnny THrottle, Thee Spivs, Meinhof and Trashcat.... £5 door goes to opening a punk bar/venue in hackney (ok it's not like children in need but it's cheap entry anyway)


----------



## Onket (Feb 10, 2011)

Are you actually called Thee Spivs now?


----------



## sojourner (Feb 11, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Damo Suzuki tonight!


 
How was it?

I saw him recently play with 3 separate bands on 2 nights and each night was a fucking blinder


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 11, 2011)

sojourner said:


> How was it?
> 
> I saw him recently play with 3 separate bands on 2 nights and each night was a fucking blinder


 

REALLY good. To be honest I was reticent about putting him on as about three years or so I did and it was pretty meh as my co-promoter chose the wrong band - they were way too avant for Damo and so this time I assembled a really fine psych-kraut-garage seven-piece (with two drummers!). They did two "songs" - one 45-minute vibey piece and then a half-hour of rocking. Damo seemed to enjoy it too and we got excellent feedback from the crowd - it;s tough asking £8/9 in Brixton but people got their money's worth, that's for sure.
Might do it all again in September.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Feb 11, 2011)

Edan and Patten Locke at the Jazz Cafe, 7th April


----------



## Dr. Furface (Feb 11, 2011)

I couldn't decide whether to get tix for Death From Above 1979 at The Forum in May - but now I don't need to bother coz they sold out within mins of going on sale earlier today!


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 11, 2011)

Onket said:


> Are you actually called Thee Spivs now?


 
yes that's right.


----------



## Onket (Feb 11, 2011)

Is that cos of the _other _Spivs?


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 11, 2011)

yes, they many other spivs, no one in particular.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Feb 12, 2011)

Dr. Furface said:


> I couldn't decide whether to get tix for Death From Above 1979 at The Forum in May - but now I don't need to bother coz they sold out within mins of going on sale earlier today!


 
They added a 2nd date (got some for that) - might still be some left if you're lucky...


----------



## Dr. Furface (Feb 12, 2011)

The_Reverend_M said:


> They added a 2nd date (got some for that) - might still be some left if you're lucky...


Cheers Rev, I'm in! Upstairs tix only left now though.


----------



## Onket (Feb 12, 2011)

rutabowa said:


> yes, they many other spivs, no one in particular.


 
It's a good twist on the name. I like it.


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 13, 2011)

2 gigs coming up at The Ruby Lounge (Mcr)...Flats and Frontier Ruckus


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Feb 13, 2011)

Dr. Furface said:


> Cheers Rev, I'm in! Upstairs tix only left now though.


 
No worries


----------



## sojourner (Feb 14, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> REALLY good. To be honest I was reticent about putting him on as about three years or so I did and it was pretty meh as my co-promoter chose the wrong band - they were way too avant for Damo and so this time I assembled a really fine psych-kraut-garage seven-piece (with two drummers!). They did two "songs" - one 45-minute vibey piece and then a half-hour of rocking. Damo seemed to enjoy it too and we got excellent feedback from the crowd - it;s tough asking £8/9 in Brixton but people got their money's worth, that's for sure.
> Might do it all again in September.


 
Excellent!

I saw him play with my mates band, and that was some kinda hypnotic kraut-blissedout thing - hard to explain, but very very different - and he loved it.

Other bands were quite jazzy, and one very rocky - he's so waffully versatile


----------



## sojourner (Feb 14, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> 2 gigs coming up at The Ruby Lounge (Mcr)...Flats and Frontier Ruckus


 
bollocks

wish I hadn't seen this - am totally skint, but would love to see Frontier Ruckus


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 14, 2011)

they haven't got any UK dates on their site.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 14, 2011)

sojourner said:


> bollocks
> 
> wish I hadn't seen this - am totally skint, but would love to see Frontier Ruckus


They're playing in May soj (£7)... now to find dates for London!


----------



## sojourner (Feb 14, 2011)

Biddly said:


> They're playing in May soj (£7)... now to find dates for London!


 
Ahhh...ta darlin

Hmm...if only in May, and it's the Ruby Lounge, I might be okay for getting late tix 

Nother one I'll see you at Chip Barm


----------



## belboid (Feb 15, 2011)

well, Gruff was tops last night, as charming and deliciously melodic as ever.

If you're going, make sure you get there in time for the support Y Niwl (on about 8.15) who will definitely entertain you for half an hour with their Link Wray like surfy stuff.  They also play as Mr Rhys' backing band later


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 16, 2011)

BibleCode Sundays were excellent last night; kinda Pogues/Dropkick Murphys/Waterboys vibe to them...


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 19, 2011)

Biddly said:


> They're playing in May soj (£7)... now to find dates for London!



Frontier Ruckus tour is still being routed but looks like two London dates: one at the start of May and one on 23rd, hopefully in Brixton


----------



## ska invita (Feb 19, 2011)

This thread should be stickyed I reckon - maybe dump the !Urban Radio is back - and needs you!! thread from the stickies instead.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 19, 2011)

Cheers twistedAM, will keep my eye out for the next email


----------



## music bar (Feb 21, 2011)

*tues / thurs*

there are 4 bands playing this tuesday at music bar,144 brixton hill - the cartels, liberty kings, fRankie and analog - CHINESE POP PUNK ROCK FUSION

or if HIP HOP / RNB / RAP is more your thing then on Thursday we have two live acts CRYPTIC who is a featured artist on reverbnation and no 4 in hip hop charts, and CARTWHEELS IN CONFINED SPACES , two men and a laptop with their unique sounds.

it is all free entry and cheap drinks

bands are on 8pm - 10pm

mbevents@hotmail.co.uk 4 more info


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 21, 2011)

Qyeens of the Stone Age....touring in May


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 23, 2011)

Chase And Status,  Academy Brixton Friday, 14 Oct


----------



## Onket (Feb 24, 2011)

Onket said:


> Our kid's band on tour-


 
Deptford tomorrow night.


----------



## killer b (Feb 25, 2011)

Off to see king creosote at band on the wall tonight.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 25, 2011)

fucking love that venue ^


----------



## killer b (Feb 25, 2011)

Not been since it reopened, so I'm looking forward to it. Was always my fave manc gig venue in the olden days though...


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2011)

We've got the brilliant Lovely Eggs playing the Albert on May 20th


----------



## Voley (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm looking forward to seeing Primal Scream play 'Screamadelica' at The Eden Project in the summer. Tickets out on Monday.


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 25, 2011)

editor said:


> We've got the brilliant Lovely Eggs playing the Albert on May 20th



'Looking at her with her washing line smile....' This was my earworm all last week. ACE.


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 25, 2011)

killer b said:


> Off to see king creosote at band on the wall tonight.


 
don't normally read this thread but hope you had a lovely time, i always go to see him when i can, didn't realise he was out and about atm.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 26, 2011)

Biddly said:


> Cheers twistedAM, will keep my eye out for the next email



Frontier Ruckus accepted my offer just after I sent the email on Friday. Confirmed for 23 May at the Windmill though


----------



## boing! (Feb 26, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Frontier Ruckus accepted my offer just after I sent the email on Friday. Confirmed for 23 May at the Windmill though


----------



## killer b (Feb 26, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> don't normally read this thread but hope you had a lovely time, i always go to see him when i can, didn't realise he was out and about atm.


 
i think it's only a short tour of the northwest. anyway, it was a bit dull, but we still had a splendid evening. bless beer.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Feb 26, 2011)

QOTSA at The Roundhouse


----------



## killer b (Feb 26, 2011)

kvelertak, manchester club academy in april...


----------



## Bakunin (Feb 28, 2011)

Joe Bonamassa UK Tour in October:

http://www.5gig.co.uk/Joe+Bonamassa-tourdates/


----------



## Mapped (Mar 1, 2011)

The_Reverend_M said:


> QOTSA at The Roundhouse


 
Me too. Ticket sales were a massive shambles, but I got there in the end. 

A bit different, but also got Belle and Sebastian at the Roundhouse on the May bank holiday weekend.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 1, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Frontier Ruckus accepted my offer just after I sent the email on Friday. Confirmed for 23 May at the Windmill though


Nice one


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Mar 1, 2011)

Grant Hart playing The Water Rats in London this April: http://www.stargreen.com/tour?tour=29199


----------



## Dr. Furface (Mar 2, 2011)

Lou Reed at Hammy Apollo Mon 4 July - tix on sale Friday from Ticketmaster and HMV starting at £43. 

No thanks!


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Mar 2, 2011)

Social Distortion in June.

Sort Sol in April


----------



## Spion (Mar 2, 2011)

Polar Bear at the Brudenell in Leeds soon, but on a night I can't go


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 2, 2011)

Tackhead & Mark Stewart at The Den, Holborn, Sat 9th April

Can't find anywhere selling tickets yet though.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm going to see the wondeful little barrie play somewgere on denmark street on saturday.

I like them!



dave


----------



## Spion (Mar 2, 2011)

kained&able said:


> I'm going to see the wondeful little barrie play somewgere on denmark street on saturday.
> 
> I like them!
> 
> ...


*like* Is that a baritone guitar?


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 2, 2011)

Lazy Llama said:


> Tackhead & Mark Stewart at The Den, Holborn, Sat 9th April
> 
> Can't find anywhere selling tickets yet though.





Shame its in London, maybe they'll do some more.


----------



## boing! (Mar 2, 2011)

kained&able said:


> I'm going to see the wondeful little barrie play somewgere on denmark street on saturday.
> 
> I like them!
> 
> ...



Great band. Only seen them once but they were superb.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 2, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> Shame its in London, maybe they'll do some more.


Only dates announced o far:
April 7, 2011: The Agora Stage, Musik Messe, Frankfurt, Germany
April 9, 2011: The Den, Holborn, London, UK
April 15, 2011: Rome, Italy (venue to be announced)
April 16, 2011: Bologna, Italy (venue to be announced)

From the look at the schedules for the various band members I don't think there'll be many more dates on that tour.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Mar 2, 2011)

Lazy Llama said:


> Tackhead & Mark Stewart at The Den, Holborn, Sat 9th April
> 
> Can't find anywhere selling tickets yet though.


 
What the hell are they playing _there_ for ?!


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 7, 2011)

Wu Lyf on tour...

http://www.songkick.com/artists/2648701-wu-lyf

Got a ticket for the Leeds gig


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh and Flaming Lips at Jodrell Bank

http://www.jodrellbanklive.co.uk/shows


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 7, 2011)

Fuck it never ends...Pete and the Pirates at Manchester Ruby Lounge


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 8, 2011)

> The Orb
> London Indigo 2
> Saturday, 23rd April 2011, 20:00 PM
> 
> The Orb, 808 State DJs, LONE & Special Guests.


 
 

* looks what Indigo 2 like.

Got my ticket


----------



## MBV (Mar 8, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> Fuck it never ends...Pete and the Pirates at Manchester Ruby Lounge



You don't hear about these much. Do you like Tap Tap (side project) too?


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 8, 2011)

dfm said:


> You don't hear about these much. Do you like Tap Tap (side project) too?


 
I've only just discovered them. A mate's recommendation as a band he reckons may do well this year, along with Erland and The Carnival, who I'm off to see in Fopp this Friday.

Will check out Tap Tap, cheers.

E2A: I like what I've heard on Myspace


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm also gonna go see Timber Timbre

http://www.myspace.com/timbertimbre


----------



## ska invita (Mar 9, 2011)

kained&able said:


> I'm going to see the wondeful little barrie play somewgere on denmark street on saturday.
> 
> I like them!
> 
> dave



Their drummer also plays in the excellent Meters-inspired Killer Meters, and is a good DJ too <we've got his new mix on the u75 radio playlist for April

Heres the Killer Meters live in action


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 9, 2011)

Caitlin Rose tomorrow


----------



## tufty79 (Mar 9, 2011)

agh i've just seen that flaming lips and british sea power are playing jodrell bank in july.
not a chance in hell, tbh, but i'd like to be going to it


----------



## ska invita (Mar 9, 2011)

Just got this in my inbox



> CELEBRATING !   ROOTS  * ROCK * REGGAE *
> 
> HORACE ‘Sleepy’ ANDY  meets  JOHNNY 'African Roots’ CLARKE
> 
> ...



Thats a gig. havent seen Shaka in a long while (a bit extortionate usually if you ask me), but this makes the deal a lot sweeter.


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 12, 2011)

^^^ yup that does look amazing. I just bought me & my BF tickets to see Big Audio Dynamite at Bristol 02 on April 9th.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 12, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> Erland and The Carnival, who I'm off to see in Fopp this Friday.


 
What did you think of them mate?  We saw them last year supporting Tunng and thought they were excellent.

Lau were absolutely amazing last night.  Just breathtakingly good.  Never been the Kazimier before - nice little venue


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 12, 2011)

I didn't get there


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2011)

The Lovely Eggs are at Offline on the 20th May. They're fucking ace!


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 12, 2011)

editor said:


> We've got the brilliant Lovely Eggs playing the Albert on May 20th


 


editor said:


> The Lovely Eggs are at Offline on the 20th May. They're fucking ace!


 
Worth saying twice!

Just listening on Myspace, lyrics making me smile


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 14, 2011)

Lazy Llama said:


> Pigbag - Sat 26th March, Jazz Cafe, Camden


 
Pigbag are now also playing at the Exeter Phoenix this Friday, 18th March - first gig in almost 28 years, and the Fiddlers Club in Bristol on Friday 8th April.


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> Worth saying twice!
> 
> Just listening on Myspace, lyrics making me smile


They sound fantastic fun - they;re off doing a big European tour and agreed to play for a *much* smaller fee because they liked the look of Offline so much. We've got a great support act too.


----------



## chazegee (Mar 16, 2011)

Off to see the new Woody Guthrie musical. Closest I've been to a gig in ages.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Mar 17, 2011)

Coming up in the next month...

Kyuss Lives!
Edan + Patten Locke
...Trail of Dead
Barn Owl


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 17, 2011)

Manchester International Festival shows announced....

Snoop doing Doggystyle with the original artists sounds like a good un and WU Lyf playing in a raliway tunnel


----------



## killer b (Mar 17, 2011)

the bjork gigs look good too.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 17, 2011)

killer b said:


> the bjork gigs look good too.


 
They do sound really interesting, ( I'm not much of a fan though and £45 is breaking my ticket price record)


----------



## killer b (Mar 17, 2011)

Seefeel in salford tomorrow. Dunno if I'll make it yet, but it's still tempting.


----------



## Utopia (Mar 18, 2011)

killer b said:


> the bjork gigs look good too.


 
Just got tickets for the opening night!!

‎"The show will feature a range of specially conceived and crafted instruments, among them a bespoke digitally-controlled pipe organ; a 30 foot pendulum that harnesses the earth’s gravitational pull to create musical patterns - creating a unique bridge between the ancient and the modern; a bespoke gamelan-celeste hybrid; and a one-off... extraordinary pin barrel harp."


Coooool!


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 18, 2011)

Got Snoop and Wu Lyf tickets for the festival.

Also noticed Chameleons are supporting Mercury Rev at The Bridgewater Hall.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Mar 24, 2011)

Acts for Ray Davies' Meltdown at the Southbank have just been announced (sorry, can't post link here at work) and as you might expect it's a pretty grey lineup... however, there are one or two nights that might be of interest (to some), such as The Crazy World of Arthur Brown, Yo La Tengo, A Tribute to Tony Wilson (no further details announced) and, best of all methinks, Lydia Lunch: Big Sexy Noise. Hell yeah!


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 24, 2011)

Went to Wu Lyf in Leeds last night. They played about 45 minutes, maybe 10 songs. Easy to see why there's some hype, they're musically very tight, talented lads from what I saw, singer has a good voice on him and seems pretty confident. 3 or 4 songs were really good, maybe a couple of tracks needed playing a bit more. Will be good to see em in a bigger venue, more bodies and bit more volume.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Mar 24, 2011)

Ooh ooh oooooh Bill Callahan at the Barbican 9 May. Get in there now folks - you can thank me later!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 24, 2011)

Big Audio Dynamite, Shepherd's Bush Empire 2nd & 3rd April. Going on the 2nd. Looks good.


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 24, 2011)

Have been invited to a Spycatcher video shoot tomorrow night but can't be arsed to go.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Mar 25, 2011)

Ha! Hugh Laurie (the very same) at the Union Chapel Weds 4 May. A snip at £40!


----------



## Onket (Mar 25, 2011)

The Beat in May.

The Selecter in July.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Not seen for time. long ago Roots Hall 

03/06/2011
Southend - Friday
Iration Steppas Sound System


----------



## killer b (Mar 26, 2011)

public image in preston, 7th june!

i'm actually dead excited bout this. no one good ever plays here...

http://www.53degrees.net/listings/10021.php


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 26, 2011)

Archers of Loaf - the Garage in Dec 

Here's "Audiowhore" from their recent comeback gig at the similarly-sized Cats Cradle.


----------



## Sean (Apr 1, 2011)

Deerhunter last night at Shepherd's Bush - fricking awesome


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 2, 2011)

Dr. Furface said:


> What the hell are they playing _there_ for ?!


Looks like it's an all-nighter with a host of DJs as well as Tackhead and Mark Stewart and the Maffia playing.

Dark Sky (Black Acre) 
Silkie (Deep Medi)
Adrian Sherwood (On U Sound) 
Tony Thorpe (Moody Boyz/ Studio Rockers) 
Si-Begg (Noodles/ Buckfunk 3000) 
Andy Martinez 

Tickets are a very reasonable £8 (early bird) or £12.50 on the door. http://www.fatsoma.com/tickets/mark...ig/the-den/city-of-london/e42931?r=1681445567
(Next Saturday, 9th April 9pm-6am)


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 3, 2011)

£8 for that is a bargain!

Just back from seeing Earth at Islington Mill (Salford). Brilliant stuff.


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 4, 2011)

Trail of Dead - Islington Academy 19 April


----------



## killer b (Apr 4, 2011)

i was in manchester over the weekend, and noticed seun kuti & the egypt 80 are playing at the ritz on 18th April. i need to go to this... touring the rest of the uk too.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Apr 4, 2011)

Edan at The Jazz Cafe on Thursday


----------



## killer b (Apr 4, 2011)

mark lanegan & isobel cambell at lancaster library...

http://www.seetickets.com/Event/ISOBEL-CAMPBELL-MARK-LANEGAN/Lancaster-Library/552716


----------



## kained&able (Apr 5, 2011)

Today I will mostly be seeing little barrie at the 100 club. I like little barrie.



That riff is dirt.


dave


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Apr 5, 2011)

Godflesh and Goatsnake at Kentish Town Forum, 16th June: http://venues.meanfiddler.com/the-forum/listings/featured/3627/godflesh-&-goatsnake-tickets

Also:  Sightings are playing tomorrow at the Grosvenor, Stockwell.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Apr 5, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Trail of Dead - Islington Academy 19 April


 

Am seeing their Electric Ballroom gig w/ Rival Schools a few days before


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 5, 2011)

Fucked Up playing Islington Mill (Salford) on 12/5....I'll miss it


----------



## r0bb0 (Apr 6, 2011)

If you like Dub inna Moroccan-Francais stylee check out the Jarring Effects gig on the 14th April@ http://www.jarringeffects.net/_media/image/bandeau/bandeau_34.jpg and u happen to be in Rennes  There website @ http://www.jarringeffects.net
ps: the little barrie gig vid clip sounded good btw


----------



## sojourner (Apr 6, 2011)

killer b said:


> mark lanegan & isobel cambell at lancaster library...
> 
> http://www.seetickets.com/Event/ISOBEL-CAMPBELL-MARK-LANEGAN/Lancaster-Library/552716


 
So very very tempted, but am so skint its unreal.  Savings time again 

On a happier note, I am being bought tickets to go and see Peggy Seeger at St Helens Citadel on 7th May


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 6, 2011)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Am seeing their Electric Ballroom gig w/ Rival Schools a few days before



I might see if I can get into that; much better than a gig in a mall.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 6, 2011)

Jim Jones Revue at KOKO in Camden next Thursday. (14th)


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Apr 6, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> I might see if I can get into that; much better than a gig in a mall.



good idea - give us a shout if you do


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 6, 2011)

Pro Green, July 8th Somerset House.
http://www.somersethouse.org.uk/music/summer_series_2011_2/1340.asp


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Apr 7, 2011)

Sebadoh play 'Bakesale' at The Electric Ballsoom on Mon 22nd Aug.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Apr 8, 2011)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Edan at The Jazz Cafe on Thursday



Fookin brill weren't he/they?! Unfortunately they were already on stage when I got there and then I missed a chunk of the show on the bog, but even so that was great. Loved the number with the album covers!


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 8, 2011)

P.J. Harvey, Portishead  and Godspeed you black emperor all playing the same weekend. I want to go so badly


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 8, 2011)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Sebadoh play 'Bakesale' at The Electric Ballsoom on Mon 22nd Aug.



I'd pay good money to see them do III


----------



## sojourner (Apr 8, 2011)

Low Anthem tonight - look at this for a venue!

http://www.anti-limited.com/panos/media/pano_stphilips.html


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 8, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Low Anthem tonight - look at this for a venue!
> 
> http://www.anti-limited.com/panos/media/pano_stphilips.html


 
I knew you'd be on this thread today


----------



## sojourner (Apr 8, 2011)

hehe - looks like an alright drive to there as well - I always tend to get a bit sweary and stroppy when I have to negotiate the hell that is Manc city centre driving

You know the place at all mate?


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 8, 2011)

I'll pm ya mate, save messing the thread up


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Apr 9, 2011)

Dr. Furface said:


> Fookin brill weren't he/they?! Unfortunately they were already on stage when I got there and then I missed a chunk of the show on the bog, but even so that was great. Loved the number with the album covers!



Hell yes! 
Just wish they'd turned the sound up a bit! Couldn't feel it in my chest


----------



## sojourner (Apr 9, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Low Anthem tonight - look at this for a venue!
> 
> http://www.anti-limited.com/panos/media/pano_stphilips.html


 


Chip Barm said:


> I knew you'd be on this thread today


 
How fucking good was that??  Perfect venue - the font alone was magnificent!

Perfect acoustics, unbelievably good band - harmonies that could make the most hard-hearted son of a bastards bitch weep buckets 

And who knew you could play a banjo with a bow?


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 9, 2011)

sojourner said:


> How fucking good was that??  Perfect venue - the font alone was magnificent!
> 
> Perfect acoustics, unbelievably good band - harmonies that could make the most hard-hearted son of a bastards bitch weep buckets
> 
> And who knew you could play a banjo with a bow?



It was amazing. Last time I saw em I'd not noticed the woman's voice so much but she was really powerful last night. I think I was focused on the smiley bass player last time, he's ace Even though we were further from the stage this time I probably took more in, last time I was just awestuck.

The harmonies are beautiful I did find myself with something in my eye a few times  

Just listening to Frontier Ruckus. see you there!


----------



## sojourner (Apr 11, 2011)

^^ hehe - at one point, all 3 of us lot were wiping away grit from our eyes 

I LOVE it when they gather round that mic 

I never really liked the Boeing song much before Friday, it's way better live though 

Those crotales too - jesus, make me proper shiver!

Ach, cannot afford Frontier Ruckus mate   am totally fucking skint - have tix for Handsome Family, Peggy Seeger, and a handful of festies, and that's me done til late in the summer I reckon. 

You'll have to give me a full report on the gig


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 12, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Ach, cannot afford Frontier Ruckus mate   am totally fucking skint - have tix for Handsome Family, Peggy Seeger, and a handful of festies, and that's me done til late in the summer I reckon.
> 
> You'll have to give me a full report on the gig



Write to the band with a sob story. You never know. And they're probably on the look out for somewhere to stay knowing Matt and Dave's disorganisation.


----------



## boing! (Apr 12, 2011)

Fennesz, Philip Jeck and Old Apparatus at St Pancras Church in May


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Apr 12, 2011)

^^^Sounds ace - think I'll be popping along to this


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 12, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Write to the band with a sob story. You never know. And they're probably on the look out for somewhere to stay knowing Matt and Dave's disorganisation.


 
It's also worth following bands on Facebook or Twitter for free guest list places. Lewis Flyd Henry seems to have five a day to give out for his Jim Jones tour.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Apr 12, 2011)

Paul Kalkbrenner outdoors in Berlin, in June  Hope the weather's good!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 12, 2011)

Gang Gang Dance, Pains of Being Pure at Heart, and quite possibly The Fall too.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 13, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Write to the band with a sob story. You never know. And they're probably on the look out for somewhere to stay knowing Matt and Dave's disorganisation.


 


Chip Barm said:


> It's also worth following bands on Facebook or Twitter for free guest list places. Lewis Flyd Henry seems to have five a day to give out for his Jim Jones tour.


 
It's certainly an idea - however, not sure the band would want to travel all the way back to St Helens after playing a gig in Manc!


----------



## braindancer (Apr 13, 2011)

boing! said:


> Fennesz, Philip Jeck and Old Apparatus at St Pancras Church in May


 
I am there with bells on.

And on a similar tip - I also have ticks for Stephan Mathieu and BJ Nielsen at Cafe Oto in May too


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 13, 2011)

sojourner said:


> It's certainly an idea - however, not sure the band would want to travel all the way back to St Helens after playing a gig in Manc!



I could have a word. I know them well and I know the contract says they have 10 guest places and I'm sure that's not all going to get taken up outside of London.

PM me and we can take it to email.


----------



## killer b (Apr 13, 2011)

sonny & the sunsets, viv albertine (from the slits!), wave pictures + more, bank holiday all-dayer 2nd may in preston. 

http://www.newcontinental.net/whats-on/sonny-and-sunsets


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 15, 2011)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Am seeing their Electric Ballroom gig w/ Rival Schools a few days before



See ya later and Wednesday


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Apr 15, 2011)

'Hell' and 'yes'!!!


----------



## StanSmith (Apr 15, 2011)

Beady Eye next week in Wolverhampton and The Specials in October


----------



## ska invita (Apr 15, 2011)

Black Atlantic pres. Larry Heard 

Larry Heard, Robert Owens, Wbeeza, Bicep and & more TBA 

Sunday 1 May 2011 at 10:00pm 

Plan B
418 Brixton Road
London SW9 7AY
United Kingdom
Show on Map 

 Tel: +44-(0)20-7733 0926 
house
deep house 
 Black Atlantic welcomes the legendary Larry Heard to Plan B for a rare London show.

 More Details to come!

i think its ten poinds
im there1
No work on monday...


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 16, 2011)

Going to the Indigo02 Easter Weekender next week, 3 gigs over Easter ;Audio Bullys on Friday, The Orb and 808 State on Saturday  and Norman Jay on the Sunday.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Apr 17, 2011)

ska invita said:


>



Sadly I can't make it, but that'll be great. I caught Larry Heard's set at a festival a few years back and he was awesome - the word 'legendary' is not hype here.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 18, 2011)

Jim Jones and Lewis Floyd Henry last night. Briliant, smiled ear to ear for two hours.

Lykke Li tomorrow cancelled though, not so smiley now


----------



## 19sixtysix (Apr 19, 2011)

Tomorrow night at Ritzy, Brixton. Joe Driscoll on stage about 9.

I can't make it but worth a look for a bit of cool beat boxing.

http://joedriscoll.net/


----------



## El Sueno (Apr 20, 2011)

Fishbone at the Underworld, Camden next Wed 27th April  Party at ground zero!


----------



## Mandyque (Apr 21, 2011)

I've been busy ticket buying lately and I've got 5 gigs planned:

QOTSA @ Manchester Academy 1 (although still trying to get a ticket!)
Isobel Campbell and Mark Lanegan @ Manchester Cathedral
Adam Ant @ the Picturedrome, Holmfirth
Frank Turner @ Arc in Stockton on Tees
We Are Scientists @ Middlesbrough Empire

can't wait to get started on that little lot, plus Glasto, Bearded Theory and Shambala, it's gonna be a busy summer!


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 21, 2011)

dlx1 said:


> * looks what Indigo 2 like.
> Got my ticket



Doors now open at 19:00 hour early. 
Ending hour early ? Trying to talk to a HUMAN at ticketmaster is fucking near a enough imposable 

press 1 press 2 

Doors 19:00
DJ  19:00- 21:00
Lone 21:00- 22:00
808 State DJS 22:00- 23:30
THE ORB 23:30- 01:00
DJ  01:00- 02:00
Curfew 02:00

miss last train home. Will be walking the streets


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 24, 2011)

I've got a ticket to see Goatsnake and Godflesh in June. Now just need to get babysitting sorted.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 24, 2011)

Dan Sartain tomorrow


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 24, 2011)

dlx1 said:


> Doors now open at 19:00 hour early.
> Ending hour early ? Trying to talk to a HUMAN at ticketmaster is fucking near a enough imposable
> 
> press 1 press 2
> ...



i was there, not a bad night, tho I was surprised when they closed it a hour early
Hope you got home O.K
 I'm back there tonight for the final night  of the Easter weekender, Norman Jay.


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 24, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Dan Sartain tomorrow


 
I was going to say that


----------



## sojourner (Apr 26, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> I could have a word. I know them well and I know the contract says they have 10 guest places and I'm sure that's not all going to get taken up outside of London.
> 
> PM me and we can take it to email.


 
A massively *massive* thank you to twistedAM - we are now going to see Frontier Ruckus at the Ruby Lounge in Manc on 3rd May

twisted - you are a fucking STAR and I think I love you


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 26, 2011)

sojourner said:


> A massively *massive* thank you to twistedAM - we are now going to see Frontier Ruckus at the Ruby Lounge in Manc on 3rd May
> 
> twisted - you are a fucking STAR and I think I love you


fan-fucking-tastic... you'll love it soj


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 26, 2011)

Shit i still need to get a ticket for that


----------



## electroplated (Apr 28, 2011)

Anyone coming to wang tonight - gonna be a blinder - PM me for concessions guestlist!


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Apr 28, 2011)

Very late in the day, but if you're in the Dalston area tonight , this is definitely worth a looksee: http://sexbeatlondon.com/2011/04/20/psychedelic-horseshit-weird-dreams-guests-the-shacklewell-arms-28042011/


----------



## burnage (May 1, 2011)

going to THIS tonight and THIS on Tuesday. lots more great gigs in the land of manc in May too....


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 2, 2011)

Black Dice at Plan B Weds 11 May


----------



## Fedayn (May 2, 2011)

Marcia Griffiths in Glasgow


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 3, 2011)

Death From Above 1979 tomorrow at The Forum, Blackstar/De La Soul/Rakim next tuesday at The Apollo, Alice Cooper in *4D* at Battersea Power St next Wed _and _DJ Shadow at The Brighton Dome next Thurs - busy times!


----------



## Part 2 (May 3, 2011)

You off to any of the other Great Escape stuff Rev?


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 3, 2011)

No, just going down to Brighton especially for that show - really like the Dome as a venue and he's not doing any London dates on this tour.


----------



## Part 2 (May 3, 2011)

Ah right, I'm off down meself for the three days but not going to that gig.

Just back from Frontier Ruckus. 14 people in the crowd and most of them were probably the two support bands, fuck knows who promoted it.

Excellent gig mind, they ditched the equipment and came off the stage and did an acoustic set so it was really intimate, loved it. They seemed like a really nice bunch.


----------



## sojourner (May 4, 2011)

^ glad you were able to make use of them mate.  Still fucking gutted. Fucking pisshead mother


----------



## twistedAM (May 4, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> Ah right, I'm off down meself for the three days but not going to that gig.
> 
> Just back from Frontier Ruckus. 14 people in the crowd and most of them were probably the two support bands, fuck knows who promoted it.
> 
> Excellent gig mind, they ditched the equipment and came off the stage and did an acoustic set so it was really intimate, loved it. They seemed like a really nice bunch.



Lord that's bad. Couldn't believe it when soj texted me that. We've sold 20 tix so far for the sow on the 23rd. It'll work out alright I guess with about 70-80 there on the night. Although they're much loved on here they're still unsigned in Europe so without promo and stuff like that all they're relying on is word of mouth. There's a lively indie-folk scene up in manchester so I'm surprised none of them turned out.


----------



## Part 2 (May 4, 2011)

tbh The Ruby Lounge isn't a great venue imo, the sound can be bad and there's a big pillar about 8 foot from the stage. Not sure how many were there when they played in Chorlton. 

Deaf Institute or Islington Mill would be better places for them I reckon, being a Tuesday night just after two busy bank holiday weekends probably didn't help either.


----------



## sojourner (May 6, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> tbh The Ruby Lounge isn't a great venue imo, the sound can be bad and there's a big pillar about 8 foot from the stage. Not sure how many were there when they played in Chorlton.
> 
> Deaf Institute or Islington Mill would be better places for them I reckon, being a Tuesday night just after two busy bank holiday weekends probably didn't help either.


 
See, I quite like the Ruby Lounge, like the intimacy, but that fucking bar wants sorting out with some proper beer and not overpriced bottles!

Deaf Institute would be a better venue though, agree 

Off to see Peggy Seeger tomorrow.  Wonder if she'll do Rebel Girl, in honour of Hazel?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 6, 2011)

Went to my first gig at Islington Mill a fortnight back, was good despite only 20 people being in the crowd, half of whom were the wanky american support band. Seeing gang gang dance at ruby lounge this Wednesday. 

Anyone in M'cr want 2 tickets for warpaint at the ritz on the 14th may? I can't go.


----------



## twistedAM (May 6, 2011)

I must get up to Manchester again for a gig. Will have to be next season though as I want to combine it with a City game. I like the way Ruby is run but the DI is a great place. Never been to Islington Mill.


----------



## Lazy Llama (May 6, 2011)

Going to see Skip McDonald (Little Axe) tomorrow night, in, of all places, the Greene King Social Club in Bury St Edmunds.


----------



## belboid (May 6, 2011)

Eels tickets arrive this morning, which should be nice.  Sitting nicely alongside the PIL & Drive By Truckers ones.


----------



## twistedAM (May 8, 2011)

Austin Lucas tonight. 
check him out: www.austinlucasmusic.com

(I think you'd really like this sojourner)


----------



## sojourner (May 9, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Off to see Peggy Seeger tomorrow.  Wonder if she'll do Rebel Girl, in honour of Hazel?


 
Well, I asked, but she didn't know it!

Anyhoo - I think I'm in love with Peggy Seeger.  She blew me away on Saturday - totally and utterly fucking AWESOME.  What a woman   Came over all fangirl and got her to sign me ticket


----------



## sojourner (May 10, 2011)

Off to Band on the Wall toneet to see the fucking brilliant genius that is the Handsome Family


*pleasepleaseplease let them play the Sad Milkman.  Or In the Air. Either or both please god*


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 10, 2011)

Black Star, De La Soul and Rakim tonight at The Apollo


----------



## tufty79 (May 10, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Off to Band on the Wall toneet to see the fucking brilliant genius that is the Handsome Family
> 
> 
> *pleasepleaseplease let them play the Sad Milkman.  Or In the Air. Either or both please god*


 
oh oh oh. i didn't know they were touring. enjoy massively


----------



## sojourner (May 10, 2011)

tufty79 said:


> oh oh oh. i didn't know they were touring. enjoy massively


 
Oh I WILL - I fucking LOVE em


----------



## editor (May 10, 2011)

Lovely Eggs at Brixton Albert on May 20th. They're fooking ace!
Oh and this Saturday - ace Norwegian band Aurora Plastic Monster are at Plan B Brixton. Both free!
www.offlineclub.com


----------



## Part 2 (May 10, 2011)

Lovely Eggs are on my must see list.


----------



## sojourner (May 11, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Off to Band on the Wall toneet to see the fucking brilliant genius that is the Handsome Family
> 
> 
> *pleasepleaseplease let them play the Sad Milkman.  Or In the Air. Either or both please god*


 
Yehhhh!!!! They played Sad Milkman   But not In The Air. Still, can't be churlish.  Top fucking gig, and second gig in a row where I've ended up laughing my head off


----------



## sojourner (May 11, 2011)

For That London types, who are into them, HMHB are playing a rare gig on 17th June   Shepherds Bush Empire


----------



## dlx1 (May 12, 2011)

Iration Steppas 





And I can get 1st train home not hanging about in a shit town


----------



## belboid (May 12, 2011)

belboid said:


> ... Drive By Truckers ...


 
great show, and well worth getting there early to see Dan Michaelson as well


----------



## burnage (May 12, 2011)

not sure if this can really be referred to as a gig, but I'm going anyway - really looking forward to it....

http://www.last.fm/event/1869071+An+Evening+with+Steve+Reich


----------



## TruXta (May 12, 2011)

That looks bloody ace. I'm going to see Sufjan Stevens in a couple of hours. It's a gig, wouldn't call it hot tho.


----------



## ska invita (May 16, 2011)

Got tickets to Cable next saturday 21st may - dont go out much to DNB these days, but this looks special:
Room 1:
 Goldie B2B Marcus Intalex
 Fabio & Grooverider (Blue Note Set)
 Commix
 Break B2B Ulterior Motive
 Lenzman
 Artificial Intelligence

(burnage: im still waiting on that set - having some conversion problems - will get it soon though)


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 16, 2011)

Wanted to got to that but it's my mate's stag do 

Got QOTSA @ The Roundhouse tomorrow though


----------



## big eejit (May 16, 2011)

Handsome Family tonight.


----------



## TruXta (May 16, 2011)

I prefer the Danielson Famile meself, but have fun!


----------



## big eejit (May 17, 2011)

Handsome Family were brilliant. Have most of their CDs but never seen em live. Revelation. Lovely stuff.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 17, 2011)

ska invita said:


> Got tickets to Cable next saturday 21st may - dont go out much to DNB these days, but this looks special:
> Room 1:
> Goldie B2B Marcus Intalex
> Fabio & Grooverider (Blue Note Set)
> ...



that's a sick  line up.
 I think I'm going to be there too

http://soundcloud.com/wefearsilence/we-fear-silence-present


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 19, 2011)

DJ Shadow at Village Underground in Sept 

Check his new AV show here:


----------



## Lazy Llama (May 19, 2011)

Chris Cunningham of Aphex Twin/Bjork/Rubber Johnny video fame at the Roundhouse on 1st June.

Also "At Last! The 1981 Show" at the Royal Festival Hall 29th May  


> Line-up includes Stewart Lee, Andrew Bailey, Arnold Brown, *Frank Chickens*, John Cooper Clarke, The Greatest Show on Legs, Norman Lovett, Chris Lynam, Kevin McAleer, Pauline Melville, The Oblivion Boys, Nigel Planer as Nicholas Craig and Neil The Folksinger, Alexei Sayle and Arthur Smith.


----------



## tufty79 (May 19, 2011)

belle and sebastian in leeds in a couple of weeks, if all works out


----------



## Biddlybee (May 19, 2011)

Lazy Llama said:


> Chris Cunningham of Aphex Twin/Bjork/Rubber Johnny video fame at the Roundhouse on 1st June.


ooooh


----------



## Bomber (May 21, 2011)

THe Pierces @ The Ruby Lounge Manchester Sat Jun 11th


----------



## ska invita (May 22, 2011)

dynamicbaddog said:


> that's a sick  line up.
> I think I'm going to be there too
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/wefearsilence/we-fear-silence-present


 
did you make it DBD? tried to PM you but either your box is full, or you're unable to get PMs for some other reason.

Have to say it was the best club night ive been to in a good 15 years. Grooverider smashed it with a 95 set, Break and Lensman played a great new tunes set, Artificial Intelligence - good god - people were looking at each other in disbelief - enormous selection. and marcus and goldie - deeep. proper mcing too

great crowd, everyone into it for the music, full till the last tune, crystal sound system... dnb is alive and kicking at metalheadz@cable. definitely going to be back for more


----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 22, 2011)

ska invita said:


> did you make it DBD? tried to PM you but either your box is full, or you're unable to get PMs for some other reason.
> 
> Have to say it was the best club night ive been to in a good 15 years. Grooverider smashed it with a 95 set, Break and Lensman played a great new tunes set, Artificial Intelligence - good god - people were looking at each other in disbelief - enormous selection. and marcus and goldie - deeep. proper mcing too
> 
> great crowd, everyone into it for the music, full till the last tune, crystal sound system... dnb is alive and kicking at metalheadz@cable. definitely going to be back for more



did'nt make it the end 
Sounds well good tho, if there's another one I'll be up for going.


----------



## ska invita (May 22, 2011)

dynamicbaddog said:


> did'nt make it the end
> Sounds well good tho, if there's another one I'll be up for going.


 
ah, shame. do it - you wont be disappointed.


----------



## Part 2 (May 23, 2011)

Sheffield Tramlines free festival line up...Rodigan!!!

http://www.tramlines.org.uk/lineup/


----------



## tufty79 (May 23, 2011)

philip jeays tomorrow night. guestlisted


----------



## twistedAM (May 24, 2011)

Fucking hell, Frontier Ruckus are just so much better than any other "indie-folk" band on the planet.


----------



## Callie (May 24, 2011)

Mogwai, De La Warr Pavillion, 22nd July


----------



## Biddlybee (May 24, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Fucking hell, Frontier Ruckus are just so much better than any other "indie-folk" band on the planet.


Aren't they? Last night was brilliant... especially the last half hour


----------



## twistedAM (May 24, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Aren't they? Last night was brilliant... especially the last half hour



They were so tired as well. Drove the whole way straight from Milan overnight and had a few hours delay at Dover due to their agent fucking up their work permits. Matt could hardly talk afterwards. 

I keep forgetting just how stunning that band are.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 24, 2011)

That made them all the better though... driving from Milan to Brixton, then doing that set, fair play to them! Managed to convince a few people to come down, but not many more. More people need to hear them!


----------



## LDR (May 24, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> I keep forgetting just how stunning that band are.


I've not forgotten.  They are indelibly marked on my memory forever more.


----------



## twistedAM (May 24, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> That made them all the better though... driving from Milan to Brixton, then doing that set, fair play to them! Managed to convince a few people to come down, but not many more. More people need to hear them!



Everytime they play Brixton they arrive after some kind of mess. 
It's so hard to convince people these days isn't it? Not bad though having 100 in on a monday night, especially as they'd done a friday at the Lexington about ten days before.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 24, 2011)

I've wan a competition to be on the guest list to see Shaun  Ryder at Proud2 on June 3rd. I've also got  some extra tickets, so if anyone wants to come PM  me by June 1st and if I still have any left I'll put your name on the guest list.

http://www.proud2.com/events.aspx?year=2011&month=06


----------



## moonsi til (May 26, 2011)

Just bought tickets for Yo La Tengo on June 9th in Brum and planning on buying Wire tickets for November.


----------



## tufty79 (May 30, 2011)

belle and sebastian on friday in leeds (yorkshire).
one of me party can't make it - if anyone would like a spare ticket, please pm (considering starting a thread )


----------



## Biddlybee (May 30, 2011)

Hope they're better than they were last night!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 30, 2011)

George Clinton, the Forum in Kentish Town, 18th June.


----------



## MBV (May 30, 2011)

moonsi til said:


> Just bought tickets for Yo La Tengo on June 9th in Brum and planning on buying Wire tickets for November.


 
Tempting. Are they worth seeing live?


----------



## moonsi til (May 30, 2011)

Yo La Tengo?...if so most definetly plus it will be a 2.5 hour set with no support.


----------



## burnage (May 30, 2011)

Yo La Tengo are awesome - I'm off to see them in Leeds on the 8th of June - and they're going to be doing the "wheel of fortune" thing too....

Before that it's the mighty Fall in Manchester this Friday....


----------



## Part 2 (May 31, 2011)

Just spotted The Lovely Eggs are in Manchester tomorrow night at Night n Day


----------



## killer b (Jun 2, 2011)

wynton marsalis is doing a week at ronnie scotts in august.

http://www.ronniescotts.co.uk/performances/view/650-wynton-marsalis

i realise not everyone loves his approach to jazz, but his band is simply incredible. if you can get a ticket, i guarantee it'll be one of the greatest gigs you've ever been to.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 3, 2011)

killer b said:


> wynton marsalis is doing a week at ronnie scotts in august.
> 
> http://www.ronniescotts.co.uk/performances/view/650-wynton-marsalis
> 
> i realise not everyone loves his approach to jazz, but his band is simply incredible. if you can get a ticket, i guarantee it'll be one of the greatest gigs you've ever been to.



i think tickets are only on sale to members at the mo - may sell out before going public. have you seen him play KB?

i went to ronnie scotts l for the first time last month since being taken as a young teen - went to see Pharoah Sanders - its really great in there - sound is beautiful. really want to go back before too long. bring a hip flask though as the drinks arent cheap


----------



## killer b (Jun 3, 2011)

yeah, i saw the last night of his 5-night jazz cafe residency in 2003. it was totally mindblowing... review here, but it kind of misses the point imo.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 4, 2011)

Saw C.W.Stoneking at the Union Chapel last night... it was fantastic, and what an amazing venue:


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jun 5, 2011)

...Trail of Dead for the *third *time this year on Tuesday


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 5, 2011)

The_Reverend_M said:


> ...Trail of Dead for the *third *time this year on Tuesday



Is it sold out?


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jun 5, 2011)

*checks*
Crazily... No!

http://www.ticketweb.co.uk/user/?region=gb_london&query=detail&event=448007


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 6, 2011)

The_Reverend_M said:


> *checks*
> Crazily... No!
> 
> http://www.ticketweb.co.uk/user/?region=gb_london&query=detail&event=448007



Kin hell; thought it would have sold out and I;d have to bother someone about guestlist. Got to rearrange something but looks like I'm in. if so I'll email ya about meetup.
I could do with seeing Turbogeist as well and I thought Ice Sea Dead people were good when they supported ToD at the Windmill


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jun 6, 2011)

That link sold out within an hour or two of me posting it though, flatmate tried to get one and couldn't... though he called Stargreen today and they're holding one for him 
Yeah, do drop me a text. I _might _be working a bit late but a meet up could be possible


----------



## zeedoodles (Jun 7, 2011)

Would like to go to this however it would be a costly night out as I now live in Auckland.

LATE AT THE LIBRARY: OUT OF THIS WORLD
Global Communication live 
The Radio Science Orchestra live
with DJs Rob da Bank and Jon Hopkins
The British Library Entrance Hall
Friday 17 June 19.30 – 23.00
Tickets from bl.uk


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jun 9, 2011)

George Clinton & Parliament Funkadelic @ The Forum Sat 18 June. £32.50 - ouch!


----------



## moonsi til (Jun 10, 2011)

burnage said:


> Yo La Tengo are awesome - I'm off to see them in Leeds on the 8th of June - and they're going to be doing the "wheel of fortune" thing too....
> 
> Before that it's the mighty Fall in Manchester this Friday....


 
Gig was just total bliss... We got the Condo Fucks on our wheel of fortune spin... What did you guys get?


----------



## burnage (Jun 11, 2011)

wheel was spun by somebody called Fiona and we got sitcom theatre (the Judge Judy episode where Robert Williams sued John Lydon!), followed by 3 songs as Condo Fucks, then the normal set plus an encore - after which I had to run to catch my train....

However, they did come back for a second encore which was Sham 69's "Borstal Breakout", so I'm sorry I missed that.... 

Great gig though!


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Jun 11, 2011)

Lol nice to see this place squatted again.  If you fancy a party central tomorrow:

Jamka will be playing at London's Noise=Noise event this Sunday. Come
along!

D/M/Jamka
---------

noise=noise

Sunday 12th June 2011

Limelight Squat

136 Shaftsbury Ave.
London
W1V 7DN

8pm - - - > until whenever

A night of live noise, fragmented rhythm, possession performance,
diy punk electronics, deconstruction, primitive regression

FREE ENTRY
to get in bang hard on the door, or call someone who's already inside.

Artists:

JAMKA
fragmentation deconstruction rhythm
http://urbsounds.sk/

RYAN JORDAN
sensory possession
http://ryanjordan.org/

NEON EMTRZY
audio dungeon
http://en-gb.facebook.com/neonm3

ROBERTO CRIPPA
void sonics
http://robertocrippa.com/

EWA JUSTKA & USCHI SABINE
discordian trauma
http://soundcloud.com/groups/trauma-w-ewa-justka

JJJEMP
etruscan suicide
http://xxn.org.uk/

TOMAS
vinyl noise

NATALIA HYPOTENSIONA
visual hypotension

SKATTER BOYS
something, hopefully not shitting on the door step

ASICA ZZ
something visual

EATEN BY CHILDREN
super 8 paint and multi-input mixer
http://www.myspace.com/eatenbychildren

ANDY BLACK FOREST
noise from the black forest
http://radioblackforest.com/

MOTHAX
diy instruments & power circuits
--------------------------------
http://urbsounds.sk
http://www.myspace.com/jamkaurbsounds


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 13, 2011)

Kings of Leon, Hyde Park next week. Not sure about this , they're a bit 'Capital FM' aren't they? Still I did quite like that 'Sex on Fire' track they did so I'm sure it will be a good evening out


----------



## TruXta (Jun 13, 2011)

Fucking hate that song. The most meh of all so-called "indie" bands of the last decade. Dad rock if I ever heard some.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jun 14, 2011)

Just bought £5 earlybird tix to this:


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 14, 2011)

Pro Green at the Roundhouse November 3rd,(tickets go on sale tomorrow) 
 already booked  to see  at him Somerset House on 8th July too


----------



## cozmikbrew (Jun 15, 2011)

RDF,Dub The Earth,Autonomads an Black Star Dub Collective +Reggae,Ska,Jungle an Punk DJs Rogues Picnic Reunion Ball Sat 10th September,The Music Cafe Leicester,New Park Street,Braunston Gate,LE3 5NH


----------



## burnage (Jun 15, 2011)

Damo Suzuki at the Islington Mill tomorrow night and Soft Machine Legacy at the Band On The Wall on Friday....


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 15, 2011)

Caitlin Rose - Scala 21st june


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 16, 2011)

burnage said:


> Damo Suzuki at the Islington Mill tomorrow night



Got him on Fri 23rd Sept at the Windmill; just putting the finishing touches to the already very long list of sound carriers for the night. Looks like its two sets for Damo with the Reverend M of these boards getting some deck time in between.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 16, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Got him on Fri 23rd Sept at the Windmill; just putting the finishing touches to the already very long list of sound carriers for the night. Looks like its two sets for Damo with the Reverend M of these boards getting some deck time in between.


 
 that sounds like one fucking top night!  He's playing Liverpool tomorrow but I'm doing a poetry gig in Wigan so not going.  Expect I'll see him roll into town within another few months though


----------



## killer b (Jun 16, 2011)

lydia lunch on the 10th july, monochrome set on the 16th, both in preston.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 16, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Got him on Fri 23rd Sept at the Windmill; just putting the finishing touches to the already very long list of sound carriers for the night. Looks like its two sets for Damo with the Reverend M of these boards getting some deck time in between.


 
Saw him yesterday in Cafe OTO. Pretty full on, have to say it was a pleasant surprise (mate suggested it).


----------



## sojourner (Jun 16, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Saw him yesterday in Cafe OTO. Pretty full on, have to say it was a pleasant surprise (mate suggested it).


 
You never seen him before?  Proper one off isn't he?  I've seen him a fair few times now, and each time is different.  Fucking sound fella too


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 16, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Saw him yesterday in Cafe OTO. Pretty full on, have to say it was a pleasant surprise (mate suggested it).



I bet. They had a good band backing him - you should check out Bo Ningen some time
  (some of them were in the band; they'd be the longhairs)


----------



## killer b (Jun 16, 2011)

we were going to put him on in preston again, but left it too late... shame, as he's got a band with him this time hasn't he? mandog? they sound fucking great...


----------



## sojourner (Jun 16, 2011)

killer b said:


> we were going to put him on in preston again, but left it too late... shame, as he's got a band with him this time hasn't he? mandog? they sound fucking great...


 
Anytime you get him on in Preston again mate, gis a shout, we'll deffo come along for that


----------



## killer b (Jun 16, 2011)

he always gets a good audience, so he'll be on again at some point soon.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 16, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> I bet. They had a good band backing him - you should check out Bo Ningen some time
> (some of them were in the band; they'd be the longhairs)


 
Yeah, they must've been one of the support acts then. The noisy improv stuff? I quite liked that.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 16, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Yeah, they must've been one of the support acts then. The noisy improv stuff? I quite liked that.



Actually I think I got my gigs mixed up. Bo Ningen are part of his backing band for one in July. He's over here a lot!


----------



## chazegee (Jun 17, 2011)

Judas Priest, unfortunately supported by Whitesnake.


----------



## killer b (Jun 17, 2011)

speaking of bo ningen, i see they're supporting guitar wolf at islington academy in july. that would be fun.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 17, 2011)

chazegee said:


> Judas Priest, unfortunately supported by Whitesnake.


 
Hehe

Blimey, just remembered, I saw Whitesnake in Liverpool when I was about...ooo...13? 14?  198fucking2


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jun 17, 2011)

Laura Stevenson and the Cans at The Windmill in Sept 

www.myspace.com/laurastevenson


----------



## killer b (Jun 21, 2011)

songs of work and protest at the mad ferret in preston, this thursday - with woody guthrie scholar & singer will kaufman. it's free, i think.

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/event.php?eid=191672877548338


----------



## cliche guevara (Jun 22, 2011)

Bright Eyes at the Royal Albert Hall tomorrow night


----------



## braindancer (Jun 24, 2011)

Part Chimp tonight at the Lexington....

Yay!


----------



## killer b (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## MrSki (Jun 24, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> Bright Eyes at the Royal Albert Hall tomorrow night


----------



## cliche guevara (Jun 25, 2011)

They were incredible. I'd never been to the Royal Albert Hall before, and the acoustics were fantastic. They sounded SO good.


----------



## Callie (Jun 25, 2011)

I want to go to Field Day in Victoria Park - Benga, Carl Craig, Darkstar, Gruff Rhys, James Blake, Jamie Woon, Mount Kimbie, Roska, SBTRKT, The Sea and Cake, Warpaint and more.


Squee! Now just have to convince friends that they also want to go


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jun 26, 2011)

Callie said:


> I want to go to Field Day in Victoria Park - Benga, Carl Craig, Darkstar, Gruff Rhys, James Blake, Jamie Woon, Mount Kimbie, Roska, SBTRKT, The Sea and Cake, Warpaint and more.
> 
> Squee! Now just have to convince friends that they also want to go


Great line up this year innit. If u can't get any of your friends to go and don't want to go solo then pm me cos I'm going.


----------



## Callie (Jun 26, 2011)

Aww thats really cool thanks  I might have to pm anyway now and arrange to buy you a drink for being nice. I might have already convinced someone, awaiting confirmation.


----------



## Utopia (Jun 28, 2011)

Seeing Bjork's new performance, Biophilia, in Manchester on Thurs (30th), intimate venue (1,800 capacity).......should be amazing.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 28, 2011)

The Unthanks are playing at the Barbican on the 16th July, I'm going, any other urbs?


----------



## killer b (Jun 28, 2011)

1800 is intimate?


----------



## ska invita (Jun 28, 2011)

Utopia said:


> Seeing Bjork's new performance, Biophilia, in Manchester on Thurs (30th), intimate venue (1,800 capacity).......should be amazing.


 
very envious of that - ive never seen bjork live - am a recent convert (really love the more recent material,especially Medulla) - i think shes getting better and better with age - shes not playing london with this show from what i can tell... have a great time - report back!

your going too arent you KB?



sojourner said:


> Hehe
> 
> Blimey, just remembered, I saw Whitesnake in Liverpool when I was about...ooo...13? 14?  198fucking2


 
my gran loves whitesnake - no joke


----------



## Utopia (Jun 29, 2011)

killer b said:


> 1800 is intimate?


 
In relation to who's playing and most of the gigs i've been to lately yes it is kind of intimate.


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 29, 2011)

Yuck at Manchester Academy...not until November mind


----------



## killer b (Jun 29, 2011)

ska invita said:


> very envious of that - ive never seen bjork live - am a recent convert (really love the more recent material,especially Medulla) - i think shes getting better and better with age - shes not playing london with this show from what i can tell... have a great time - report back!
> 
> your going too arent you KB?


 
i wish.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 30, 2011)

Caitlin Rose, Brixton 28 July.


----------



## Utopia (Jul 1, 2011)

ska invita said:


> very envious of that - ive never seen bjork live - am a recent convert (really love the more recent material,especially Medulla) - i think shes getting better and better with age - shes not playing london with this show from what i can tell... have a great time - report back!



....so it was in a small Victorian greenhouse, managed to get front row, there was a 10ft Sharpsichord, a huge harp playing pendulum, a caged singing Telsa coil producing actual Lightning that formed the bass line to 1 track, a 24 piece female choir that danced D&B stylee, a Reactable, David Attenborough narrating, a brilliant percussionist and Bjork she was just amazing!!!! Her voice sounded stunning, and made what could have been totally bizarre believable, she's touring this Biophilia set up I think and you really should get tickets, like nothing i've ever witnessed......the atmosphere was as though everyone realised they were watching/listening to, something special.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 1, 2011)

There's a few short youtube vids of Bjork's MIF show, 

was it Chaka Khan who once had hair like this?


----------



## ska invita (Jul 4, 2011)

sounds great - fuck the overdraft thats it im going - no london dates i dont think yet, but when there are im going. thing is people like this charge £60 for tickets dont they  oh well, going to have to bite the bullet. how much was it in manchester? 

theres are a few female singers who when they hit certain notes make my hair stand on end and eyes water - aretha franklin one, and bjork another- have to see her live once... <im excited! 

ETA: if someone hears about London dates being announced please post them...be nice to get in there early on the ticket buying - i tend to be three steps behind on these kind of things



Chip Barm said:


> was it Chaka Khan who once had hair like this?


 
 yeah!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 5, 2011)

the countdown begins....


----------



## burnage (Jul 10, 2011)

Utopia said:


> ....so it was in a small Victorian greenhouse, managed to get front row, there was a 10ft Sharpsichord, a huge harp playing pendulum, a caged singing Telsa coil producing actual Lightning that formed the bass line to 1 track, a 24 piece female choir that danced D&B stylee, a Reactable, David Attenborough narrating, a brilliant percussionist and Bjork she was just amazing!!!! Her voice sounded stunning, and made what could have been totally bizarre believable, she's touring this Biophilia set up I think and you really should get tickets, like nothing i've ever witnessed......the atmosphere was as though everyone realised they were watching/listening to, something special.


I'm going on Wednesday night - can't wait!


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 10, 2011)

I know a few people who've been on different nights, good reports all round.


----------



## burnage (Jul 10, 2011)

yeah I've spoken to 2 people who have been and both said it was amazing - but also that you need to get there early to get a decent view and to make sure you're on the side of the stage that's nearest to the main entrance....

the rest of July's also looking pretty decent:

Roy Ayers @ Band on the Wall (18th)
Electrelane @ Manchester Academy 3 (19th)
Godspeed You Black Emperor @ Leeds Met (25th)
Caitlin Rose @ Manchester Academy 3 (26th)
Stuart McCallum & Linder @ RNCM (27th)


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 10, 2011)

Might go to Caitlin Rose myself, missed her at Glastonbury.


----------



## killer b (Jul 10, 2011)

killer b said:


> lydia lunch on the 10th july, monochrome set on the 16th, both in preston.


I'm drinking beer with lydia lunch right now.


----------



## belboid (Jul 12, 2011)

eels in Leeds tonight.  Should be fun


----------



## Callie (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm taking my Mum and StepDad to see Matthew Halsall at the Watermill Jazz Club in Dorking on Thursday.

Mum isnt really a music fan, certainly not jazz  StepDad will be Ok I think, if unfamiliar with Matthew Halsall.

I think its going to be in interesting evening.


----------



## Utopia (Jul 13, 2011)

Rufus Wainwright next Tues at the Royal opera house, never been there before and he's brilliant live, should be good!


----------



## MrSki (Jul 13, 2011)

The Phil Grispo Orchestra will be playing a free gig in The King Charles I, Northdown Street, King's Cross tomorrow Thursday 14th July kick off around 7.30pm

Have a listen here. http://soundcloud.com/the-phil-grispo-orchestra


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 15, 2011)

all nighter at Ally Pally with Chase and Status headlining 



should be amazing.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 15, 2011)

Snoop Dogg tonight at Manchester Apollo


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 16, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> Snoop Dogg tonight at Manchester Apollo



Well that was fucking great. I'm not a big fan of Snoop although Doggystyle is obviously the standout album. I've always been cycnical about live hip hop/rap too, it's never worked well for me.

When he kept it until 15 minutes after he was expected on stage I was starting to feel like it was gonna be a waste of money.

Lady Rage and RBX came on to start then Snoop on stage to Gin and Juice and the place went mental. Did about 80 minutes all in, Doggystyle and then some, all the hits basically and a few covers. Cool as fuck.


Off out to Wu Lyf playing in a railway tunnel shortly....


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 24, 2011)

just booked for the Modestep summer carnival August 11th.


----------



## Callie (Jul 31, 2011)

I quite fancy going to see Laura Marling in Westminster Cathedral in October.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 31, 2011)

Might go see Ringo Deathstarr tomorrow night


----------



## ska invita (Aug 1, 2011)

no money now , but will do then... grrrr

----
Richie Hawtin presents Plastikman Live 1.5 
Richie Hawtin presents PLASTIKMAN LIVE
 O2 Academy Brixton 
 Fri 02 Dec 11 
 Door time: 9.00pm 
 Show time: TBC 

Richie Hawtin's iconic alter ego Plastikman returns for his first ever standalone world tour - unveiling an all new 1.5 live show that will once again push the boundaries of technology and live performance.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 1, 2011)

Shall be digging out my Harrington jacket  for this one 
- a must!


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 1, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> Might go see Ringo Deathstarr tomorrow night



And did....and they were pretty fucking good, in a My Bloody Mary Chain stylee


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 3, 2011)

Death from Above 1979 Academy 6th Oct
Art Brut at The Ruby Lounge 7th Oct


----------



## burnage (Aug 7, 2011)

not much happening in August gig-wise but I'm looking forward to Daniel Johnston on Friday - even though it's been switched from Manchester Cathedral to Sound Control....


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 8, 2011)

can't wait till Thursday!


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 9, 2011)

burnage said:


> not much happening in August gig-wise but I'm looking forward to Daniel Johnston on Friday - even though it's been switched from Manchester Cathedral to Sound Control....



That sucks a bit. I saw him at The Comedy Store a few years ago with Jeffrey Lewis and Adem, really intimate, a memorable night.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Aug 11, 2011)

Death Grips is playing Islington Mill on the 27th of September. Can't fucking wait should be epic.


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 11, 2011)

Sludgefeast are playing at the windmill next week (tuesday I think)


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Death Grips is playing Islington Mill on the 27th of September. Can't fucking wait should be epic.



Cheers for the heads up!


----------



## baldrick (Aug 11, 2011)

ane brun in november.

oooh plastikman.  think the last time i saw richie hawtin live was er... can't actually remember.  decks efx sort of time I think, whenever that was.  it would be one thing to tempt friends in brum to go but there's no freaking way i'll get anyone to come to london with me.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Aug 11, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> Cheers for the heads up!



You're welcome.


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Have you got a ticket yet? I usually get em straight from Islington Mill for gigs there, might call down tomorrow.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm not in Manchester at the mo so I got it online.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 14, 2011)

public enemy next month


----------



## killer b (Aug 14, 2011)

baldrick said:


> ane brun in november.
> 
> oooh plastikman.  think the last time i saw richie hawtin live was er... can't actually remember.  decks efx sort of time I think, whenever that was.  it would be one thing to tempt friends in brum to go but there's no freaking way i'll get anyone to come to london with me.


Considering plastikman in manc, but I'm worried it might be rubbish. Techbo heritage acts are always full of oldtimers on coke these days. Need a critical mass of speed crazed lunatics for it to feel authentic.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 15, 2011)

hmmmm.  i think you have a valid point here, actually.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Aug 15, 2011)

baldrick said:


> public enemy next month



Me too!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 16, 2011)

The Civil Wars at the Round Chapel in Islington on the 27th Sept.


----------



## strict machine (Aug 17, 2011)

Death in Vegas are touring small venues with a full band. I'm seeing them in bristol in December


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2011)

This will be my 2nd gig this year ! which for me is a really busy year, and I'm seeing Glen Campbell in October -


----------



## belboid (Aug 17, 2011)

strict machine said:


> Death in Vegas are touring small venues with a full band. I'm seeing them in bristol in December


dammn, yet another gig at the beginning of bloody December.

I'll only be back from All Tomorrows Partys on the 4th (hopefully) and will have missed Wire whilst I'm there, and have two gigs to on the 7th (Hawkwind or Lemonheads, tricky)


----------



## killer b (Aug 17, 2011)

kvelertak at the end of november at the roadhouse, manc.


----------



## sorearm (Aug 25, 2011)

PJ Harvey at the Apollo in manc, 8th September ... have tickets wo0t


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 25, 2011)

Shonen Knife @ The Scala 11th Sept


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Aug 25, 2011)

Little Roy covering Nirvana tonight at The 100 Club


----------



## MBV (Aug 25, 2011)

My Morning Jacket in Nov


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Fucked Up at Manchester Sound Control 30th October

Never been to the venue but already have a downer on it as they don't sell tickets over the counter


----------



## cliche guevara (Aug 29, 2011)

I missed Fucked Up last week because I didn't book in advance 

They're always playing over here though so no big loss.


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 29, 2011)

I missed em last time they played here. Looking forward to it.

Of course being an idiot, enraged by having to pay booking and transaction fees and unfamiliar with online ticket buying I went and paid for fucking cancellation insurance


----------



## killer b (Sep 1, 2011)

Unkle on the 7th floor of a carpark in preston on the 24th september.

i'm not a massive fan, but a carpark rave is always tempting...


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 1, 2011)

got a link for that kb? Think my son might fancy it


----------



## killer b (Sep 1, 2011)

it was only confirmed this morning - i'll update the thread once they've got their act together...


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 1, 2011)

cheers


----------



## killer b (Sep 1, 2011)

actually, there's a few good gigs coming up here - subhumans next week, martin carthy next month... i'm unlikely to get to as many of them as i'd like to, curses.


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Sep 2, 2011)

Gus Gus at 93 Feet East, Thurs Sep 15. Gobsmacked that txt are still available.


----------



## Pingu (Sep 2, 2011)

its kinda upcomming .. march 2012 but am well looking forward to seeing Rammstein again next year.


----------



## killer b (Sep 3, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> got a link for that kb? Think my son might fancy it


here you go: http://www.newcontinental.net/whats...d-drive-and-level-7-after-party-james-lavelle


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## killer b (Sep 3, 2011)

crazy line-up on 29th october - all bands who've done peel sessions...

Clinic, The Nightingales, Ted Chippington, Sisters of Transistors (inc Graham Massey), The Bent Moustache, Dave Jackson plus choir (The Room/Benny Profane), John Hyatt (3 Johns), Nights on Mars (John Brennan from 3 Johns and Fiona from Parachute Men), The Lovely Eggs, Vincent Black Lightning, Lianne Hall, Mick Travis (Jamie from Tompaulin) and Baboon


----------



## TheHermit (Sep 3, 2011)

Quad Damage - September 9th Water Rats


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 3, 2011)

TheHermit said:


> Quad Damage - September 9th Water Rats


You're just taking the fucking piss now.


----------



## TheHermit (Sep 3, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> You're just taking the fucking piss now.



please explain how posting an entry for a hot upcoming gig in the "hot upcoming gigs" thread is "taking the fucking piss". If I had been "taking the fucking piss" I would have posted another link to the facebook page, an impulse which I resisted in deference to your learned advice.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 3, 2011)

Because you'd been pulled up by the editor for spamming before you posted this.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 3, 2011)

Plus your band is as hot at three day old porridge.


----------



## TheHermit (Sep 3, 2011)

not my band but thanks for your constructive critique. They are a bunch of high school kids from NW London who are just starting out and its great that you guys are encouraging them in such a positive way. They are managing to find gigs and are building a following. They are producing original material and trying to define a unique style. They are worth more than your scorn. The Water Rats venue was formerly known as the "Pinder of Wakefield" and as such saw the UK debut of Bob Dylan in 1962 and also the Pogues first gig. Personally, I see the debut appearance of Quad Damage at the same venue as being equally significant.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 3, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 3, 2011)

TheHermit said:


> not my band but thanks for your constructive critique. They are a bunch of high school kids from NW London who are just starting out and its great that you guys are encouraging them in such a positive way. They are managing to find gigs and are building a following. They are producing original material and trying to define a unique style. They are worth more than your scorn. The Water Rats venue was formerly known as the "Pinder of Wakefield" and as such saw the UK debut of Bob Dylan in 1962 and also the Pogues first gig. Personally, I see the debut appearance of Quad Damage at the same venue as being equally significant.



Times have changed dude. Bob Dylan wouldn't have had to sign a contract promising to sell 50-70 tickets or else his slot would have got pulled. The bookers at the Water Rats thrive off what happened there in the past and play on young bands to bring their mates at £8 a pop.


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2011)

TheHermit said:


> not my band but thanks for your constructive critique.


The best advice I could give them is to stop you representing or promoting them in anyway at all because you're a one-man, bad vibes anti-PR machine.


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Times have changed dude. Bob Dylan wouldn't have had to sign a contract promising to sell 50-70 tickets or else his slot would have got pulled. The bookers at the Water Rats thrive off what happened there in the past and play on young bands to bring their mates at £8 a pop.


The Actionettes pulled out of the "massive" Water Rats venue after getting quite royally fucked about.


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 4, 2011)

half man half biscuit...manchester ritz 17/12


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 5, 2011)

Damo Suzuki - Windmill 23 Sept


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 5, 2011)

New Order, Paris and Brussels.....without Hooky 

http://menmedia.co.uk/manchestereve...m-for-european-dates---but-without-peter-hook


----------



## sojourner (Sep 6, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> half man half biscuit...manchester ritz 17/12


Need to get my ticket for that.  Can't afford any other gigs until we know tother half has got a job


----------



## natch (Sep 6, 2011)

sham69  brixton in october originall 77 lineup


----------



## killer b (Sep 6, 2011)

i'm seeing the subhumans tomorrow! forgot about that. should be fun, yo.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 7, 2011)

ticket for the UKF Bass Culture night at Ally Pally came the other day. So excited about this, just heard Nero and Modestep have been added to the line up
http://www.ukfbassculture.com/ViewNews.aspx?Id=186


----------



## Winot (Sep 8, 2011)

Public Enemy tonight (Thursday) at the Forum - doing Fear of a Black Planet - I can't go so am recycling two standing tickets in the recycle forum.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 8, 2011)

Samiam
Melvins
Evidence, Grieves & Budo, Blueprint, Brother Ali, Atmosphere << what a bill!
Rise Against


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 8, 2011)

Hospitality  Brixton
http://www.hospitalitydnb.com/2011/09/hospitality-brixton-2/


----------



## sorearm (Sep 8, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> half man half biscuit...manchester ritz 17/12



SHIT! That is going to be amazing!!!!! ... gotta get ticket gotta get tickets ...


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Sep 9, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Damo Suzuki - Windmill 23 Sept



Looking forward to it


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Sep 9, 2011)

Winot said:


> Public Enemy tonight (Thursday) at the Forum - doing Fear of a Black Planet - I can't go so am recycling two standing tickets in the recycle forum.



You didn't miss out - it was quite shambolic and they didn't even do the album properly


----------



## Winot (Sep 9, 2011)

The_Reverend_M said:


> You didn't miss out - it was quite shambolic and they didn't even do the album properly



Yes saw that on Twitter this morning.  A disgrace - hope everyone that went demands their money back.


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 17, 2011)

Iration Steppas, Prince Fatty and Hollie Cook at Manchester Ritz 26th September

Great line up for £4!


----------



## belboid (Sep 17, 2011)

Richmond Fontaine at the Greystones on Tuesday.

Not been there yet, so that'll be nice whateer the band's like.


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 17, 2011)

Brand New at The Roundhouse. Not until February though.


----------



## killer b (Sep 17, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> Iration Steppas, Prince Fatty and Hollie Cook at Manchester Ritz 26th September
> 
> Great line up for £4!


it is!


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 20, 2011)

killer b said:


> it is!



A bargain. Iration Steppas on at this on Saturday too.

http://www.eurocultured.com/general/last-day-of-summer-festival

Got my Death Grips tickets today


----------



## belboid (Sep 21, 2011)

belboid said:


> Richmond Fontaine at the Greystones on Tuesday.
> 
> Not been there yet, so that'll be nice whateer the band's like.


Terrible start to the evening as me sister - 'oh yes, I've sorted everything' - hadn't actually bothered to buy any tickets, 'I didnt think we'd need them for such a small venue'??!!!  It was, of course, sold out.

Fortunately she did marvelously at the blagging, waving a copy of his latest missive around to prove she really is an uber-fan, so the nice man on the door laughed and let us in anyway.

And what a top night it was, great band.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 21, 2011)

This is a hot upcoming gig - and it's free!
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...ercats-haiku-salut-tiny-birds-at-jamm.280193/


----------



## Dr. Furface (Sep 22, 2011)

John Maus, Gary War + Maria Minerva @ The Dome, Tufnell Park 17 Nov - line-up of the year and all for just a tenner!

Also, Peaking Lights @ Plastic People, 6 Dec.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 23, 2011)

This morning a courier bought my ticket to see Pro Green at the Roundhouse on Nov 3rd

and of course, this time next week


----------



## killer b (Sep 24, 2011)

guys! damo suzuki is playing with nurse with wound and a guy from faust at hebden bridge trades club tomorrow night.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 25, 2011)

killer b said:


> guys! damo suzuki is playing with nurse with wound and a guy from faust at hebden bridge trades club tomorrow night.


 
yeah, any local hippies  reading this board should go.

he was excellent at the Windmill on Friday night


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2011)

The Civil Wars - at the Union Chapel in Islington, Tuesday 27th.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 26, 2011)

messy


----------



## sim667 (Sep 27, 2011)

Going to buy some tickets to see KMFDM this week.

Also does anyone know whether and iration steppas dj gig will be using their own soundsystem?


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Sep 27, 2011)

Shabazz Palaces (ex-Digable Planets) at Madame JoJo's tonight


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 27, 2011)

Seeing Martin Rossiter of Gene playing a solo set tonight. Didn't find out about it until yesterday, and am quite excited as I never got to see Gene.


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 27, 2011)

It should be Josh T. Pearson tomorrow night but I cocked up when I looked at my diary and will actually be working. I can't get out of going so gave my ticket away. Now I don't have any 'hot' gigs to go to. I have The Wonderstuff in Dec but I'm only so-so about it & going along as it's a friends/girls xmas night out!


----------



## ska invita (Sep 27, 2011)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Shabazz Palaces (ex-Digable Planets) at Madame JoJo's tonight


oooh! let us know how it was


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 27, 2011)

Death Grips tonight


----------



## killer b (Sep 27, 2011)

ghostpoet at the mad ferret in preston, 10th nov.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Sep 28, 2011)

ska invita said:


> oooh! let us know how it was



Our spot on the balcony was too quiet but otherwise they were pretty good, Butterfly brought a percussionist with him to beef up the laptop/beatbox sounds - preferred it live to listening to the album on my headphones via work computer


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2011)

The Civil Wars were excellent last night, with a decent support, The Staves - who were a folky female trio - the Union Chapel is a great place for a gig, never been there before.


----------



## braindancer (Sep 28, 2011)

I think I've got more gigs in the calendar than at any other point in my life:
Keith Fullerton Whitman - CAMP - 18th October
Melvins - Thekla, Bristol - 4th November
Barn Owl - Hoxton Kitchen - 19th November
Mount Eerie - Cecil Sharp House - 22nd November
Thurston Moore - Union Chapel - 2nd December
King Midas Sound / Leyland Kirby - Bishopsgate Institute - 27th January


----------



## ska invita (Sep 28, 2011)

Dont know if any Osunlade fans here, but this is a rare chacne to see him in action


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 28, 2011)

He's on at Islington Mill the night before....good is he?


----------



## killer b (Sep 28, 2011)

he's brilliant.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Sep 28, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> Death Grips tonight



What you think?


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 28, 2011)

Threshers_Flail said:


> What you think?



Pretty mental, as intense as I'd hoped. Standout tunes probably Beware, Lord of the Game, Takyon, I Want It Need It and coming on to Guillotine. Sound could've been better at times but that's a fairly minor gripe, most of the time it was excellent, ears ringing this morning. I love Islington Mill and it was my lads first time there, he thought it was brilliant.

Crowd seemed up for it but when I looked behind about half an hour in and it didn't seem as full as it had. Support act were rubbish.

Wish it hadn't been a school night, would've been super fun if I'd been leathered.

What d'you reckon?


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 29, 2011)

William Elliott Whitmore - Windmill - 17 November.
Can't believe we got him but sometimes whiskey is thicker than money.
Get in before Anti- put it up on his website; it'll sell out then.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 29, 2011)

This just popped up on my Facebook wall. Trying to decide whether it's worth going along to.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Sep 29, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> Pretty mental, as intense as I'd hoped. Standout tunes probably Beware, Lord of the Game, Takyon, I Want It Need It and coming on to Guillotine. Sound could've been better at times but that's a fairly minor gripe, most of the time it was excellent, ears ringing this morning. I love Islington Mill and it was my lads first time there, he thought it was brilliant.
> 
> Crowd seemed up for it but when I looked behind about half an hour in and it didn't seem as full as it had. Support act were rubbish.
> 
> ...



Mental is the word. MC Ride looked like such a nutter, sweat dripping off him, so compelling and frankly a bit scary. Agree with you on the sound, and yeah wish it wasn't a school night was I was nowhere near as drunk as I'd have liked to have been. Glad your son liked it, wish my Dad took me to gigs like that, all I got were the Manic Street Preachers.


----------



## bearhug (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Dr. Furface (Oct 4, 2011)

A Night in the Haunted Dancehall with King Midas Sound, Raime, Leyland James Kirby @ Bishopsgate Institute, Fri 27 Jan - £12.50
http://www.bishopsgate.org.uk/events_detail.aspx?ID=92&Keyword=king&TypeID=_
_


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 4, 2011)

Duke Special and The Destroyers coming up at Wiltons Music Hall on 30th November and 2nd December respectively.
Definitely going to see The Destroyers again. Fucking insane sound - 15 of 'em! What a bloody row.


----------



## killer b (Oct 4, 2011)

my sister in law is doing a play at wiltons - it's a beautiful venue, never heard of it before she got the part.

will need to investigate the destroyers.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 4, 2011)

It certainly is gorgeous, if tatty. Needs a lot of restoration work. I've only been there once, and that was to see The Destroyers. They're a 15-piece Balkan/gypsy/klezmer mash-up band, basically, led by a scary, shouty grandad in a fez. I fucking love 'em. This is from their last gig at Wiltons. The sound's a bit shit but you get the general idea:


----------



## Dooby (Oct 4, 2011)

Ooh I'm liking hte look of these Destroyers. Wiltons is a great venue, and I like that sound - off to see Urban Voodoo Machine tomorrow which I consider something similar


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 4, 2011)

Is that at the 100 Club? Great place to see a band. I'll check them out...


----------



## Dooby (Oct 4, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> Is that at the 100 Club? Great place to see a band. I'll check them out...


Yup, I like it coz it's a wee venue but enough dancing space.
Though I wasn't sure whether to go as I'm a bit embarassed that apparently they recognise me now, I've seen em enough times. Like I stopped using my local chip shop when they knew my usual order...


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 4, 2011)

In that case I should have stopped using my local off-licence years ago...


----------



## Dooby (Oct 4, 2011)

Well mine doesn't ALWAYS have a 3 bottles for £10 offer on...


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 4, 2011)

"Sorry sir, the Hobgoblin's sold out..."

Derailment apologies btw.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> It certainly is gorgeous, if tatty. Needs a lot of restoration work. I've only been there once, and that was to see The Destroyers. They're a 15-piece Balkan/gypsy/klezmer mash-up band, basically, led by a scary, shouty grandad in a fez. I fucking love 'em. This is from their last gig at Wiltons. The sound's a bit shit but you get the general idea:




I'll agree, the destroyers are brilliant, seen them a few times over the last few years.

Their album is brill too


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 5, 2011)

Archers of Loaf Dec 11 Cargo


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 5, 2011)

Death From Above 1979 tomorrow


----------



## story (Oct 6, 2011)

Yessss!

Got tix for Hot Snakes/Bitch Magnet at The Garage.

ETA and now I got tix for the Lexington show the night before too


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 7, 2011)

Chase & Status at the Brixton Academy next Friday


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Oct 7, 2011)

Bitch Magnet at The Lexington in Dec


----------



## killer b (Oct 7, 2011)

i'm going to see martin carthy at my local in a few minutes.


----------



## Addy (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## El Sueno (Oct 10, 2011)

Dub Trio at the Windmill, Brixton tomorrow night


----------



## Bomber (Oct 12, 2011)

Can't wait to see the Dropkick Murphy's in January !! Might catch Alabama 3 if poss as well !!


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 12, 2011)

El Sueno said:


> Dub Trio at the Windmill, Brixton tomorrow night



Well.... how good was that?
It was kind of a last minute add-on to the tour as they'd usually play somewhere bigger but I'm glad it worked out that way.


----------



## El Sueno (Oct 12, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Well.... how good was that?
> It was kind of a last minute add-on to the tour as they'd usually play somewhere bigger but I'm glad it worked out that way.



Awesome wunit! Yeah I was kinda surprised to see them playing such a little venue but the Windmill's good like that, they do tend to pick up 'big names' (well, y'know) from time to time.


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 13, 2011)

John Cooper Clarke one week today...


----------



## Dr. Furface (Oct 13, 2011)

moonsi til said:


> John Cooper Clarke one week today...


He was brilliant at the Jazz Cafe last Saturday!


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 13, 2011)

Inservibles at Grosvenor, Stockwell tomorrow night.... hardcore punk from Mexico.... i can't go ahrrr.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 13, 2011)

Addy said:


>


Shame I missed that one, line up looked well good.

I've just booked for this Funkatech/Viper   night at Cable in December


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 14, 2011)

Ron Merlin has piqued my interest in The Destroyers & then I get a email saying they are playing at B'Ham Town Hall on Dec 10th for £10...I would have pressed 'buy buy buy' but shift working means I need to wait for my rota first... but  cos it's a 50/50 chance.


----------



## Onket (Oct 14, 2011)

PWEI are on tour currently, I think it's about the 3rd date tonight.

Islington on the 22nd October.

You should go.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 15, 2011)

Chase & Status gig @ Brixton Academy  was well  sick. They bought Tinie Tempah on stage for the encore!


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 16, 2011)

Specials last night, not as good as last time but my Mrs loved it so money well spent.

This bit was interesting mind, people booing and cheering along with images in an intro video


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 18, 2011)

just booked for Cable on November 5th(my birthday) Krafty Kuts album launch


----------



## sojourner (Oct 21, 2011)

killer b said:


> i'm going to see martin carthy at my local in a few minutes.


My bloke's band played Off The Tracks right after Martin Carthy.  He got his photie taken with him and Dave Swarbrick and came over all fanboy


----------



## sojourner (Oct 21, 2011)

Anyway, there are a few gigs I would love to go to, but am just too fucking skint to go.  No Gillian Welch, no Alabama 3, no HMHB, no Toumani Diabate.  Fucking gutted


----------



## killer b (Oct 21, 2011)

sojourner said:


> My bloke's band played Off The Tracks right after Martin Carthy. He got his photie taken with him and Dave Swarbrick and came over all fanboy


he stayed at my mum & dads, and ended up spending saturday morning playing guitar for my mum in the kitchen.

she was pretty chuffed...


----------



## Dr. Furface (Oct 21, 2011)

Plaid, Hexstatic and DJ Food @ Koko, Weds 4 Jan, £15.50. Interesting bill, pity about the venue and date!


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Oct 23, 2011)

Dr. Furface said:


> Plaid, Hexstatic and DJ Food @ Koko, Weds 4 Jan, £15.50. Interesting bill, pity about the venue and date!


Not a fan of the venue much myself but bought tix anyway - by the by, tis on Sat 14th Jan


----------



## Dr. Furface (Oct 25, 2011)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Not a fan of the venue much myself but bought tix anyway - by the by, tis on Sat 14th Jan


Cheers Rev - thanx for the date info. That's more like it!


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 25, 2011)

Baxter Dury tonight at the Hoxton Bar and Kitchen supported by Thee Spivs!


----------



## hammerntongues (Oct 25, 2011)

Just booked  Gillian Welch and Dave Rawlins Nov 23rd at Hammersmith , she hasn`t toured for a long time , really looking forward to this , new album wets my appetite.


----------



## josef1878 (Oct 30, 2011)

MERRY HELL, the Avenue, Leigh, Lancs. £5 in. Sunday 6th November. People of the north west come along and go home with a smile on your face.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 30, 2011)

Got a ticket to see Brazillian maveric Hermeto Pascoal < dont make them like this anymore ( still tickets i think Nov 20th Barbican part of the london jazz festival )
Here he is in his heyday

the scat thing from 5.00 is


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 2, 2011)

Pro Green at the Roundhouse tomorrow night


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 2, 2011)

Two of the UK's best unsigned punky/folky/indie bands are playing The Old Blue Last in Shoreditch for free on the 16th November. I don't know much Calvinball, but Apologies, I have None and ONSIND are both fantastic bands.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 2, 2011)

josef1878 said:


> MERRY HELL, the Avenue, Leigh, Lancs. £5 in. Sunday 6th November. People of the north west come along and go home with a smile on your face.


Hahaa!!!  Nice one chuck!  That's one I'm not actually going to though!  Enjoy


----------



## marty21 (Nov 2, 2011)

dynamicbaddog said:


> Pro Green at the Roundhouse tomorrow night



must watch that later (no speakers at work) as I live in Upper Clapton


----------



## josef1878 (Nov 2, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Hahaa!!!  Nice one chuck!  That's one I'm not actually going to though!  Enjoy



Lightweight ). Could be messy hell for me, gonna be on the lash all day Sunday!


----------



## ska invita (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## killer b (Nov 3, 2011)

funkamotherfuckingdelic, 1st december in manchester. 2 days before my birthday, i'm so on it...


----------



## ska invita (Nov 3, 2011)

killer b said:


> funkamotherfuckingdelic, 1st december in manchester. 2 days before my birthday, i'm so on it...



Have a great one KB and happy birthday in advance! Looks like everything is on the the One (of December) <pfunk joke there


----------



## Dr. Furface (Nov 4, 2011)

Now here's something interesting.... a new club night at the Garage and they're offering free tix for the first one on Fri 18 Nov. It looks like being a stormer. Teh awesome Factory Floor are headlining, with the brilliant Hyetal supporting - and that's just on one floor, there's plenty other stuff going on. I'm not sure if you actually 'win' tix - as they say - or if they're just giving away 250 pairs (which I hope is the case) because the application is just the same as buying a ticket from ticketweb except all you get charged is a £2.50 booking fee - once you've done that it says you'll get your tix by email. I received a confirmation email but no tix yet, although it says allow 48hrs after applying for them to arrive. Anyway, if you fancy it here's where to go: http://www.fredperrysubculture.com/...&utm_medium=Banner&utm_campaign=Subsonic+Live


----------



## ska invita (Nov 4, 2011)

> Wire
> 
> Wire are one of the many groups formed in the late 70s who have stayed true to the scorched earth policy of post-punk and refused to rest on their laurels. For them, no rehashing of past glories or weary recitals of classic albums will suffice, even though a 'Pink Flag' performance would probably be one of the live highlights of any music fan's calendar.
> 
> ...


Im guessing theres some Wire fans here. I dont know their music, but have heard of the legacy


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm going to see the Professor again next month! This time at Electric, Brixton
http://electricbrixton.com/events_Detail.php?ID=26


----------



## Lazy Llama (Nov 4, 2011)

New Order (minus Hooky) at the Troxy, 10th Dec. Amazed to have got tickets.


----------



## baldrick (Nov 4, 2011)

new tomahawk album on its way apparently.  will be keeping an ear to the ground for tour details.


----------



## Cribynkle (Nov 7, 2011)

sojourner said:


> My bloke's band played Off The Tracks right after Martin Carthy. He got his photie taken with him and Dave Swarbrick and came over all fanboy


  I'm going to see Swarb at Chorlton Irish club in Feb, am v much looking forward to it


----------



## sunshine (Nov 9, 2011)

the kills 21.11. in zürich, I am really looking forward to this.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KiLjuRG3hoE&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 10, 2011)

http://louderthanwar.com/blogs/mick...-special-justice-for-the-96-event-on-the-road



> After a special one off show at Liverpool’s Olympia in aid of the Hillsborough Justice Campaign earlier this year, The Clash and Big Audio Dynamite’s Mick Jones, Pete Wylie, The Farm and special guests will tour Justice Tonight around the country this December to raise awareness of the Hillsborough Justice Campaign.
> Every gig should have a reason and these shows are about getting Justice for the families, survivors and supporters of the 96 people who died at Sheffield Wednesday’s Hillsborough football ground on 15th April 1989.



*December
Thursday 1st Cardiff Uni Solus 0292 078 1458
Friday 2nd Manchester HMV Ritz 0844 248 5117
Saturday 3rd Sheffield Leadmill 0844 477 1000
Thursday 8th London Scala 0207 403 3331
Friday 9th Liverpool University 0844 477 2000
Saturday 10th Glasgow O2 ABC 0844 499 9990*


----------



## baldrick (Nov 10, 2011)

Ane Brun was awesome.  loved it.  nice to see a much loved old venue all new and shiny too.


----------



## belboid (Nov 11, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> http://louderthanwar.com/blogs/mick...-special-justice-for-the-96-event-on-the-road
> 
> *December*
> *Thursday 1st Cardiff Uni Solus 0292 078 1458*
> ...


damn, would deffo go to that, but I've already got tickets for Wire the same night


----------



## StanSmith (Nov 12, 2011)

Mariachi el Bronx
White Lies
Presidents of the United States of America


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 13, 2011)

Off to Jerry Sadowitz on Friday


----------



## soonplus (Nov 15, 2011)

couldn't find any mention of this:

Kind Midas Sound
Raime
Leyland James Kirby (The Caretaker)

27 January 2012

http://www.bishopsgate.org.uk/events_detail.aspx?ID=92&Keyword=&TypeID


----------



## Dr. Furface (Nov 15, 2011)

soonplus said:


> couldn't find any mention of this:
> 
> Kind Midas Sound
> Raime
> ...


I posted it in early Oct, but it's certainly worth another plug!


----------



## belboid (Nov 16, 2011)

Went last night to this






wasn't going to bother mentioning it, cos, well, its Billy bloody Bragg.  But actualy he was really good, a most enjoyable evening, & King BLues were fairly sound too.  Most entertaining


----------



## sojourner (Nov 16, 2011)

I missed Kate doing her Sound of Rum thing at Beatherder - was gutted, but was off me tits on pills and was still on cloud 9 right after the Leftfield set


----------



## baldrick (Nov 16, 2011)

shabazz palaces on friday possibly.  haven't got tickets yet, am waiting to see if i feel well enough to go on the night as i don't think it will sell out.


----------



## flypanam (Nov 17, 2011)

Pat Jordache - Plan B, Brixton 29.11.11


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Nov 17, 2011)

Aphex Twin tomorrow! Then Shabazz Palaces Saturday.


----------



## killer b (Nov 17, 2011)

i think i'm going to see the buzzcocks next month.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Justice.... Manchester Academy .....13th Feb


----------



## sojourner (Nov 18, 2011)

Really really wanna go and see HMHb on 17th December...but bloke's band are playing their crimbo gig in Llangollen that night...


----------



## Paul Scholefeld (Nov 21, 2011)

Sound Assembly in Lancaster at the Dalton Rooms this Friday night. Expect new material, and a new album for a new Electro Swing genre busting band. 25.11.11 only a fiver. I think they have a burlesque dancer and magic and DJs too.

https://www.facebook.com/#!/event.php?eid=224943920904217


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Nov 23, 2011)

Amon Tobin tomorrow


----------



## belboid (Nov 23, 2011)

Finally on me way to get the end of year tickets (having grossly overslept two weeks ago, and then leaving my wallet at home and locking myself out of the house last saturday).

Wire, Hawkwind, Lemonheads here I come


----------



## hammerntongues (Nov 23, 2011)

Gillian welch tonight


----------



## past caring (Nov 24, 2011)

Was at it too, only thing could have made it better was if she'd done Miner's Refrain, though very glad I stopped the missus from dragging me out at the end so that we caught White Rabbit. Seeing her at Ralph Stanley's festival a few years back still one of my all time top ten shows. Great form last night.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 25, 2011)

Fucking ticket price for Gillian Welch was stupid though - I really wanted to go but it was sommat like £28 quid for one ticket!


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 25, 2011)

Magic Band at the Scala next Wednesday!


----------



## past caring (Nov 25, 2011)

Was it? Fuck's sake - the missus got them, I had no idea.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 25, 2011)

past caring said:


> Was it? Fuck's sake - the missus got them, I had no idea.


Yeh, was gutted.  Chance to see her and Dave Rawlins doing their stuff and we couldn't afford it


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Fucking ticket price for Gillian Welch was stupid though - I really wanted to go but it was sommat like £28 quid for one ticket!


That's nothing down this way though mate - some people want £40-£50, and tbh £28 is how many pints/smokes... worth it for me, but shit if you've not got the £ upfront


----------



## sojourner (Nov 25, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> That's nothing down this way though mate - some people want £40-£50, and tbh £28 is how many pints/smokes... worth it for me, but shit if you've not got the £ upfront


Yeh but I don't live down your way and I find that kind of price to be just simply out of my range.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2011)

tbf I was saving as soon as I heard she was touring Europe, planning to get a ferry somewhere before she announced UK dates


----------



## sojourner (Nov 25, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> tbf I was saving as soon as I heard she was touring Europe, planning to get a ferry somewhere before she announced UK dates


Ah well, we spent all summer on the bones of our arses - I was the only one bringing any money in, in a house of 3 adults. If I could have saved, I would!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2011)

Sounds like a hard summer  if I could've bought you tickets I would mate. She'll be back no doubt.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 25, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> Sounds like a hard summer  if I could've bought you tickets I would mate. She'll be back no doubt.


Bloody was - neither of them could get any work.

Aw, ta chick. I really hope she does come back.  Fella was proper gutted too cos I introduced him to Dave Rawlins' stuff and he's obsessed with him now


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2011)

My other half had 9 months of that a couple years back, I touch wood (*fnar*) every time one of his contracts finishes.

They've got to, she's only young eh?


----------



## killer b (Nov 25, 2011)

i saw welch & rawlings the last time they were in the uk (2005?). with the old crow medicine show. incredible show...


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Nov 26, 2011)

Zappa plays Zappa's 'Apostrophe' at The Barbican on Tuesday


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 27, 2011)

Billy Bragg and his Leftfield thingymajig last night at the picket in Liverpool. Proper good night. He's still got it the cockney cunt


----------



## hammerntongues (Nov 28, 2011)

past caring said:


> Was at it too, only thing could have made it better was if she'd done Miner's Refrain, though very glad I stopped the missus from dragging me out at the end so that we caught White Rabbit. Seeing her at Ralph Stanley's festival a few years back still one of my all time top ten shows. Great form last night.



made the big mistake of leaving after the 2nd encore , train connections were shit so had to leave , I only read the reviews yesterday in the Sundays , very pissed off I didnt stay .
2 guitars , one banjo a harmonica and a  six by six carpet , back to basics , I loved the little dance too .


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Nov 28, 2011)

Dwarves on Saturday in Sweden. Although the gig is cheap, it's offset by the fact I have to go to Sweden for it and will have to pay Swedish prices for booze. Will stock up here before we get there.


----------



## chandlerp (Nov 28, 2011)

Off to see Electric Six at Liverpool O2 Academy tonight.  Just £10.50 per ticket.  bargain


----------



## past caring (Nov 29, 2011)

Had a call from a friend this morning who read the review of the Gillian Welch show at the Apollo in last Sunday's Observer - apparently Welch is managed by the wife of a Tory MP and said MP was at the show and had Cameron in tow?

No noticeable security if so - and if this is right, Cameron can count this as a lucky escape, the cunt.


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 29, 2011)

moonsi til said:


> Ron Merlin has piqued my interest in The Destroyers & then I get a email saying they are playing at B'Ham Town Hall on Dec 10th for £10...I would have pressed 'buy buy buy' but shift working means I need to wait for my rota first... but  cos it's a 50/50 chance.


 
Now have tickets after a 4 way shift swap that nicely also suited my colleague. Will also go and see a local tribute band 'The All Skas' on Dec 23rd which will probably my last gig of this year.


----------



## MrSki (Nov 30, 2011)

The Phil Grispo Orchestra are playing a free gig at the King Charles I Northdown Street King's Cross tomorrow 1st December.

A mixture of gypsy swing & waltz. With an added dulcimer.

Lovely pub with fire & real ales. Music from 7.30pm


----------



## marty21 (Dec 2, 2011)

Going to see The Unthanks tonight at St Jame's Church in Piccadily


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 4, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> http://louderthanwar.com/blogs/mick...-special-justice-for-the-96-event-on-the-road
> 
> *Friday 2nd Manchester HMV Ritz 0844 248 5117*



Anyone go last night....Ian Brown and John Squires did 3 songs I heard.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 5, 2011)

Here we go....


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 5, 2011)

Earth...7th March..... Ruby Lounge Mcr


----------



## belboid (Dec 5, 2011)

http://www.thestar.co.uk/lifestyle/music/review_justice_tonight_leadmill_1_4032114 - makes it look like there was more wylie than jones from that


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Dec 6, 2011)

DJ Shadow at The Forum on Friday


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just in from seeing The Lovely Eggs, brilliant, a really great fun band.

Probably my last gig of the year


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Dec 8, 2011)

Gary Numan tomorrow at The Ritz M'cr, got guest list for it. 

And the lovely Modeselektor on Friday at WHP, gonna be messy.


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 9, 2011)

Saw The Magic Band in Leeds last night - brilliant! Saw them last week at the Scala on the first night of the tour which was great - but the Leeds show was absolutely stunning. If I die today, I can do it with a smile on my face!


----------



## golightly (Dec 10, 2011)

The_Reverend_M said:


> DJ Shadow at The Forum on Friday



I ended up there last night rather unexpectedly because someone had a ticket going spare.  I haven't been to a good dancy gig in years.  I had a blast but I was very drunk.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Dec 11, 2011)

golightly said:


> I ended up there last night rather unexpectedly because someone had a ticket going spare. I haven't been to a good dancy gig in years. I had a blast but I was very drunk.



Was a damn good show ay - third time I've seen the "Shadowsphere", get's me every time


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 14, 2011)

I forgot I'm seeing The Wonderstuff this Thursday. Aiming to buy tickets for The Leisure Society and maybe Low & have Orbital in April.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 23, 2011)

PRIMUS Wednesday 4 April - Thursday 5 April 2012 ... at Royal Albert Hall!! Why ROyal Albert Hall?? Seems like a bizarre choice of venue - can music like this work there do you think?





I do love Primus, and have never seen them live, so may well have to make this happen...


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 23, 2011)

Looking forward to the next UKF Bass Culture night - 2nd March, Brixton Academy.




Glad I got in there early  - all the tickets went in 5 days!


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 23, 2011)

seeing The Lemonheads in April...BF now has 2 gig tickets to open on xmas day (these & Orbital)


----------



## ska invita (Dec 25, 2011)

BIg party in Brighton in the New Year.... Bukem & Groove - Colin Dale & Trevor Fung
 More DnB & proper Techno nights is what the world needs!

Saturday 14th January 2012
Spiritual Element experience presents - CHEMTRAILS

The Official Opening Party for 2012 with
LTJ BUKEM & MC CONRAD // GROOVERIDER & MC MAD P // COLIN DALE // RATPACK // and loads more...!

Doors: 11pm - 5am
Tickets: £8 + Bf in adv

Tickets are now on sale in advance via the Concorde2 website HERE: http://bit.ly/sLiBxl

In the main room:

*** LTJ BUKEM & MC CONRAD ***
Playing 2 exclusive sets as follows - Set 1 - classics from the years 1988 - 1991 // Set 2 - playing present and brand new set!

*** GROOVERIDER & MC MAD P ***
Also playing 2 sets, one of which will be a future FREE download!

*** COLIN DALE ***
Celebrating 22 years of all things techno

*** RATPACK ***
Old Skool breaks rave

Plus... TREVOR FUNG and very special guests TBA!
Enel MC + Ace MC - DJ S.T


----------



## Dr. Furface (Dec 29, 2011)

Nicolas Jaar at the Roundhouse Thurs Feb 2nd, with Acid Pauli and Soul Keita from his Clown & Sunset label (sorry Boomkat, I mean 'imprint'!)


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

Major Lazer at Manchester Ritz 18th April

Anyone seen their live show? Worth a look?


----------



## MrSki (Jan 3, 2012)

The Phil Grispo Orchestra playing this Thursday 5th at the Charles I in king's Cross.

A mixture of Gypsy swing & waltz.

Recently did a set at Offline but this will include a few slower numbers

From around 7.30pm. Free


----------



## killer b (Jan 4, 2012)

Cut Hands, Regis, Raime, Demdike Stare 4th feb at islington mill. will try real hard to get to this...


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jan 5, 2012)

James Ferraro is playing the Dome at Tufnell Park on 1 Feb. Not sure how 'hot' this'll be though as a friend whon saw him recently in LA was not impressed. However the Dome's only 10mins walk from home for me so I'll probably go. His album is pretty stunning (albeit in a very clever clever sort of way)


----------



## killer b (Jan 5, 2012)

lydia lunch (this time with her band big sexy noise, who i believe are gallon drunk) in preston at the continental again. with the inca babies, on the 16th feb.


----------



## killer b (Jan 9, 2012)

rhythm & sound, islington mill salford, 17th feb. can't find any info except on the islington mill site, so i'm not sure if this is both members - they ceased functioning a few years ago didn't they? i guess it'll probably be moritz and tikiman...


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 10, 2012)

Nicolas Jaar 28th Jan, sound control Manchester. Might go see Roots Manuva night before as well.


----------



## belboid (Jan 13, 2012)

cool, mrs b got me a ticket to see Laura Marling in Leeds, for my birthday.  Which was jolly nice of her


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 14, 2012)

Wobble and Levene at Ruby Lounge Mcr...

http://www.therubylounge.org/index....wobble_featuring_keith_levene_special_guests/


----------



## Boycey (Jan 14, 2012)

videocrash at koko tonight! http://www.koko.uk.com/listings/videocrash-14-01-2012

any urbz in attendance? got a crew i'm going down with but would be good to know if there's anyone i should keep my eyes peeled for.


----------



## killer b (Jan 17, 2012)

a friend seems to have persuaded the three johns to reform - gig in preston on 7th May. decent support too, but not yet confirmed so i'll tell you later.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jan 17, 2012)

killer b said:


> a friend seems to have persuaded the three johns to reform - gig in preston on 7th May. decent support too, but not yet confirmed so i'll tell you later.


Cool, can u tell us if they're playing anywhere else too pls? (ie. London)


----------



## killer b (Jan 17, 2012)

leeds and london apparently - don't know dates i'm afraid, but i'd guess around the same time.


----------



## killer b (Jan 24, 2012)

and he's got luke haines on 21st april.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Sleigh Bells...Mcr Sound Control 2nd March


----------



## El Sueno (Jan 26, 2012)

Tomorrow night (Friday 27th) - a very loose interpretation of 'Joseph' by comedy rockers Moyz II Hen.
FREE ENTRY, 9pm
Scream Lounge
 20 South End, Croydon, CR0 1DN
 020 8667 0155, lounge@screamstudios.co.uk


----------



## brixtonite (Jan 26, 2012)

We're launching our EP "Warning Shots" at the Hootananny on Friday 10th Feb (which is free on Fridays). We play funk-reggae-rock originals. You can listen to our EP completely free and as much as you like on our facebook page www.facebook.com/soultrigger - if you think it sounds alright, then come down to the Hoot and check us out.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 26, 2012)

Valentine show with Sir John Holt + Freddie McGregor with support from L.U.S.T. ft Lukie D, Thriller, Singing Melody & Tony Curtis + music by Della Soul & Supertone Road show - Brixton Academy


----------



## josef1878 (Jan 27, 2012)

Merry Hell at the Avenue Leigh, Lancs again on Feb 19th. Smile on yer face northern folk with great songs. Fuckin great songs that should be.


----------



## cozmikbrew (Jan 27, 2012)

tommorow from 3pm,TheCrow Must Go On Fundraiser for Gary DS and family,RadicalDanceFaction,DeadSilenceSyndicate,Tribazik,Nik Turners Project 9,Dirty Squatters AD + DJs playing House,Breaks,Dubstep,Techno,DnB @ TactileBosch Studios,Andrews rd,Cardiff CF14 2JP till v late


----------



## moonsi til (Jan 27, 2012)

Little Dragon on 25th Feb in Brum.


----------



## r0bb0 (Jan 28, 2012)

looks like it'll be a good gig
DJ Krush - 20th Anniversary Tour (Special 3 hour set) + Anchorsong (live) + Kidkanevil (live) 28 2012 8:00 pm
http://venues.meanfiddler.com/the-forum/listings/featured/5478/dj-krush-20th-anniversary-tour-%28special-3-hour-set%29-+-anchorsong-%28live%29-+-kidkanevil-%28live%29-plus-more-tickets


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 29, 2012)

Distortion -
dnb night at Proud2 next month. I entered a competition to win tickets, but if I'm unsuccessful I'm gonna buy a ticket anyway as the line up looks well  sick.
GrooverRider, Drumsound & Basseline Smith AND  Harry Shotta hosting


----------



## belboid (Jan 31, 2012)

Retribution Gospel Choir at the Harley an April 4th.  That'll be nice


----------



## sojourner (Feb 1, 2012)

josef1878 said:


> Merry Hell at the Avenue Leigh, Lancs again on Feb 19th. Smile on yer face northern folk with great songs. Fuckin great songs that should be.



  I shall be coming along to this one as well.  We're so skint that we can't afford to go to hardly any gigs at all, apart from Merry Hell's 

Must get tix for the Handsome Family actually...


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 1, 2012)

if anyone fancies a good night out in New Cross this Saturday   beatboxer Faith SFX  who tours with Plan B is gonna be live at The Amersham Arms, and it's free!


----------



## chazegee (Feb 1, 2012)

saw the gza last night. Outstanding.


----------



## killer b (Feb 2, 2012)

killer b said:


> a friend seems to have persuaded the three johns to reform - gig in preston on 7th May. decent support too, but not yet confirmed so i'll tell you later.


update for this: support are The Membranes and The Lovely Eggs. it's an all-dayer too, so there'll be more on the bill at some point.


----------



## killer b (Feb 3, 2012)

oh, and the magic band (of captain beefheart and the... fame) on march 13th.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Feb 6, 2012)

Atari Teenage Riot at The Garage on the 29th Feb for a FIVER!


----------



## ska invita (Feb 7, 2012)

killer b said:


> oh, and the magic band (of captain beefheart and the... fame) on march 13th.


Playing Wolves, Exeter and Preston 



The_Reverend_M said:


> Atari Teenage Riot at The Garage on the 29th Feb for a FIVER!


I know someone who'll love this - 60 year old ATR fan will have to come out of retirement!

I just saw this: ASWAD
Venue:Islington Assembly Hall
Date:Sat, 31/03/2012 19:00
https://agmp.ticketabc.com/events/aswad/

Islington ASsembly Hall? Whats that then?
ETA: Its basically an old skool town hall:




They have quite a few gigs there it seem:http://www.ents24.com/web/venue/London/Islington-Assembly-Hall-61649.html
Coming up Lovers Rock night (Carol & Janet), Snowboy, Roberto Pla, Bad Manners, Paul Daniels 'Hair today, gone tommorow' tour





Be great to hear this live...never tire of it


----------



## Onket (Feb 7, 2012)

Snuff are on tour in April.


----------



## belboid (Feb 8, 2012)

I see the wonderful Bob Mould is doing a London show in June 1st.  It cant be his only date here, can it?  Most annoying if it is


----------



## cozmikbrew (Feb 10, 2012)

Jedi Mind Tricks 15th Feb,Manchester Acedemy,day after mi birthday an lads night out Anyone familiar with the venue?


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 10, 2012)

belboid said:


> I see the wonderful Bob Mould is doing a London show in June 1st. It cant be his only date here, can it? Most annoying if it is


One date in Shepherds BUsh, one in Brussels and one in Helsinki. Bum


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 11, 2012)

cozmikbrew said:


> Jedi Mind Tricks 15th Feb,Manchester Acedemy,day after mi birthday an lads night out Anyone familiar with the venue?


 
Very. It's at Club Academy, which is probably the best of the 4 venues imo.


----------



## cozmikbrew (Feb 11, 2012)

Chip Barm said:


> Very. It's at Club Academy, which is probably the best of the 4 venues imo.


Right,nice one,was envisaging some cold(atmosphere wise) big,soulless place


----------



## baldrick (Feb 11, 2012)

meh.  mouse on mars are on tour and their only date in the uk is in london.


----------



## killer b (Feb 11, 2012)

cozmikbrew said:


> Right,nice one,was envisaging some cold(atmosphere wise) big,soulless place


club academy is still pretty soulless tbf. just less than the other three manc academy venues, which are dire.


----------



## cozmikbrew (Feb 12, 2012)

killer b said:


> club academy is still pretty soulless tbf. just less than the other three manc academy venues, which are dire.


Aye ,hada natter with couple folk who ve been,sod it,ill create plenty soul


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Feb 12, 2012)

belboid said:


> I see the wonderful Bob Mould is doing a London show in June 1st. It cant be his only date here, can it? Most annoying if it is


...and playing Suger's 'Copper Blue' plus Husker Du tracks!!!!


----------



## audiotech (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## Cribynkle (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 15, 2012)

I am so looking forward to seeing Harry Shotta at Proud 2 this Friday night



he's doing a Love Music Hate Racism gig in Margate the next day too


----------



## killer b (Feb 16, 2012)

kraftwerk playing 8 studio albums live on 8 consecutive nights in err new york.

http://thewire.co.uk/articles/8505/

why couldn't they have chosen manchester?


----------



## ska invita (Feb 16, 2012)

Kenny Dope hiphop set London May...


----------



## Onket (Feb 19, 2012)

Pop Will Eat Itself (new-ish line up but very much still worth seeing) on tour in March.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Feb 21, 2012)

Atari Teenage Riot play The Old Blue Last next Thursday 

http://www.songkick.com/concerts/11...ly_digest&utm_medium=email&utm_source=skemail


----------



## flypanam (Feb 21, 2012)

Esmerine - 15th May @ the lexington.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 21, 2012)

Robert Ellis - Windmill - 7 March

I know, I know it's my gig but there's a fair few people on here who like Caitlin Rose and I think if you'll like her you'll like this other early-twentysomething.
It's also looking like it - his first headline show outside of north America - could sell out.


----------



## big eejit (Feb 24, 2012)

Sounds like Hank3 is coming back to the UK. Fleece in Bristol say he's playing there in June.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 24, 2012)

next week....


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 25, 2012)

Alabama Shakes in London the other night, fucking incredible. Coming back in May for more dates.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 25, 2012)

Chip Barm said:


> Alabama Shakes in London the other night, fucking incredible. Coming back in May for more dates.


 

I do like Alabama Shakes but the more I hear them the more is sounds just like like The Now Time Delegation but without the awesome vocals of Lisa Kekaula.


----------



## killer b (Feb 27, 2012)

not of interest to me, but doubtless to some of you: tricky & martina doing maxinquaye - london & manc in feb...

http://www.ents24.com/web/artist/64592/Martina_Topley-Bird.html


----------



## Callie (Feb 27, 2012)

lambchop at the barbican this thursday


----------



## Cribynkle (Feb 29, 2012)

Swarb gig in Chorlton tonight has been postponed as he's ill. Hoping with his health problems that he gets better soon and it's not too serious


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Mar 3, 2012)

BIG night! Already got my tickets 

D-Bridge is easily one of the best DnB DJs I've ever seen and he's doing TWO sets at this night - one of 'em a Jungle set!


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 3, 2012)

Frankfest.....31st March. Fundraiser for the Frank Sidebottom statue

The Fall
Badly Drawn Boy
Jez Kerr
The Minx
John Ainsworth
Where's Strutter
The Mask
Lovely Eggs
Turrentine Jones
*Compere* - John Robb
*DJs*
Bez
Gareth Brooks
Disco Mums
*Plus stand up, poetry & More from*
Circqe de Manc
Sherry
Mike Garry
Nick Fraser
Zoe Iqbal


----------



## audiotech (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh yes!


----------



## belboid (Mar 6, 2012)

Just got my Three Johns ticket for Manchester.

And Janice Graham band playing Sheff next week, tho I am put off after realising they're on 'Acid Jazz'..... bleurgh


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 7, 2012)

Just booked a 'super early bird' ticket for 
Innovation Bank Holiday Bass Off.





GOLDIE - HAZARD - DRUMSOUND & BASSLINE SMITH - TC
TAXMAN - BRYAN GEE - MAJISTRATE - MODIFIED MOTION
PHANTASY - BAILEY - HAMILTON - RUFFSTUFF - SERUM
DJ OLLIE - CALLIDE - ZEN - COTESY - KEZMAN b2b DRIBZ

SKIBADEE - EKSMAN - HARRY SHOTTA - DYNAMITE 
SHABBA - EVIL B - TRIGGA - FUNSTA - STORMIN - RHYMES
DR EPS - FELON - UNKNOWN - J.O.K - MC ELEMENT


----------



## audiotech (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## killer b (Mar 11, 2012)

martin rev (of suicide), 23rd may in preston.


----------



## baldrick (Mar 11, 2012)

gemma hayes may 27th. i remember her from (ten?) years ago. did an awesome debut album followed by a shit follow up and then as far as i can tell she just vanished from the scene.

anyway, i saw a poster for her gig yesterday, i shall be going. i wonder what she's doing these days?

oh and also the toy hearts in April, bluegrass ftw.


----------



## MBV (Mar 11, 2012)

Gemma Hayes was a bright new thing - Evening Sun was mega. I will google but assume the gig is London or Manchester


----------



## baldrick (Mar 11, 2012)

no, a small venue in brum.  she seems to be playing quite a few places.


----------



## braindancer (Mar 15, 2012)

http://exoticpylon.com/Festival/Main.html - this looks tasty - gonna head to the Friday and Saturday....


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Mar 16, 2012)

Those Darlins playing on the 10th of April.


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 16, 2012)

Tenacious D at Brixton Academy on 6th June


----------



## baldrick (Mar 16, 2012)

flypanam said:


> Esmerine - 15th May @ the lexington.


Am going to their Brum gig @ St Paul's Church.


----------



## cozmikbrew (Mar 19, 2012)

Deadsilencesyndicate,RDF,Tribazik,NOVA plus djs,performers,poets etc,think festival indoors FB page  http://www.facebook.com/messages/1501474735#!/events/315891975118362/ This saturday,24th March,Stroud,Lansdown Hall and gallery,,6 till late!10quid on door


----------



## flypanam (Mar 20, 2012)

baldrick said:


> Am going to their Brum gig @ St Paul's Church.


 
should be excellent. They have Eric Chenaux supporting them in London. Is he doing Brum as well?


----------



## baldrick (Mar 20, 2012)

flypanam said:


> should be excellent. They have Eric Chenaux supporting them in London. Is he doing Brum as well?


No idea, unless it's on the tickets (which haven't arrived yet).


----------



## marty21 (Mar 22, 2012)

Richard Hawley is playing the Forum in Kentish Town, June 8th - I'm there, who's with me?


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Mar 23, 2012)

Lords of The Underground at The Garage in April


----------



## belboid (Mar 23, 2012)

Julian Cope 'special' gig at Rough Trade on June 21st


----------



## MBV (Mar 23, 2012)

Grouper are touring. Going to give it a miss as I didn't enjoy the latest album.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 23, 2012)

dfm said:


> Grouper are touring. Going to give it a miss as I didn't enjoy the latest album.


 
My son just bought me a ticket for my birthday. I've never heard em....what do you recommend?


----------



## MBV (Mar 23, 2012)

Chip Barm said:


> My son just bought me a ticket for my birthday. I've never heard em....what do you recommend?


 
Dragging a dead dear up a hill
Dream Loss
Alien Observer
Cover the windows and walls

PS Chip Barm is your strap line a Partridge quote?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 23, 2012)

Tomorrow!
Me for FREE. 


A last minute thing in Old Street. 
I hope it's not too hipster.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 23, 2012)

dfm said:


> Dragging a dead dear up a hill
> Dream Loss
> Alien Observer
> Cover the windows and walls
> ...


 
Cheers, and yes it is...


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 25, 2012)

Future Everything gigs in Manchester

http://www.seetickets.com/Tour/FUTUREEVERYTHING-FESTIVAL

Of note, first gig by No Ceremony and Death Grips; both shows in a disused office block

Oh, and Tim Hecker and Forest Swords in St Philips Church


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 27, 2012)

Chip Barm said:


> Future Everything gigs in Manchester
> 
> http://www.seetickets.com/Tour/FUTUREEVERYTHING-FESTIVAL
> 
> ...


 
Bit skint at the minute but will be hopefully checking a few of those out. New Death Grips btw.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 27, 2012)

Mark Stewart is playing at the Scala, London tomorrow (28th Mar)
Katzenjammer are playing Xoyo on 23rd May.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 29, 2012)

Shabazz Palaces and Grimes, both at Islington Mill, Manchester in May.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 29, 2012)

this Friday with the marvelous jet boys


----------



## MBV (Mar 31, 2012)

Anyone know of a spare Low ticket for Brum gig?


----------



## baldrick (Mar 31, 2012)

noooo, sorry.  i hope you find one.  low are one of those bands i never really got into and i couldn't justify the ticket on that basis.


----------



## MBV (Mar 31, 2012)

I only really like one their albums so its not the end of the world.


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 8, 2012)

^^^ pooh sticks...If only BT had sorted out my internet like they were meant I would have been able to offer my Low ticket......I had just moved house and was exhausted on Monday...I slept from 1pm till 6am on the Tuesday... ..my BF & friend went with the intention of trying to offer it for free but felt it was too much faff as it's a ticket-less gig. I have not allowed him to talk about it...though he tells me it was a similar experience to seeing Yo La Tengo (I adore them)...he said the support band were ace too.

Soon I'm driving to Liverpool and taking BF & his 10yr son to see Orbital....they were xmas gifts to them both...


----------



## ska invita (Apr 10, 2012)

I know theres a few Edan fans here...
Edan, Mr. Lif, Paten Locke & Willie Evans JR
Leeds, Bristol, London end of April http://www.ticketmaster.co.uk/Edan-tickets/artist/928816


----------



## Cooking Soup (Apr 11, 2012)

Deadbeat Echoes, The Silverfactory and Type Two error (ex Coople temple clause) this Saturday at the Grosvenor

Full details on messgageboard

and the roses tour obviously !!


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Apr 11, 2012)

Got tickets for this gig in a few weeks - looking forward to seeing the inside of Electrc in Brixton.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Apr 12, 2012)

ska invita said:


> I know theres a few Edan fans here...
> Edan, Mr. Lif, Paten Locke & Willie Evans JR
> Leeds, Bristol, London end of April http://www.ticketmaster.co.uk/Edan-tickets/artist/928816


 
Yeeeeep. Will definitely be doing The Jazz Cafe - DAMN fine line-up


----------



## belboid (Apr 12, 2012)

hmm, Monochrome Set playing the Greystones tomorrow night, only a tenner.  Can I be arsed?


----------



## belboid (Apr 13, 2012)

yes I could!

editor, you were sorely missed.  the drummer got stuck in derby.

fucking great gig, if you can, go see them


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 17, 2012)

Grandaddy dates

Wednesday, August 29th in Manchester, UK @ Ritz  
Thursday, August 30th in Glasgow, Scotland @ ABC  
Sunday, September 2nd in Salsbury, UK @ End of the Road Festival  
Tuesday, September 4th in London, UK @ Shepherd’s Bush Empire


----------



## cozmikbrew (Apr 26, 2012)

May 15th,Bristol Black Swan,Stapleton Rd,Easton,Bristol,Urban Mischief presents Radical Dance Faction,Dub The Earth,Jah Works +DJs Ital Malk,Bullit&Wise +Soundsystem room playing JungleDub Dn B n Breaks 10 till 4.30,a memorial for Steve Swann who was founder of Military Surplus/RDF an RevolutianaryDubWarriors who passed last year,this wouldve been his birthday


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 27, 2012)

Bought tickets for 'School of Seven Bells' today in July and should really buy a Patti Smith ticket which is June.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 1, 2012)

Savages tonight!


----------



## baldrick (May 1, 2012)

booked tickets for Patti Smith in June   really trying not to get excited already.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 2, 2012)

ska invita said:


> I know theres a few Edan fans here...
> Edan, Mr. Lif, Paten Locke & Willie Evans JR
> Leeds, Bristol, London end of April http://www.ticketmaster.co.uk/Edan-tickets/artist/928816


 
I really do wish they weren't so bloody STONED when they perform


----------



## chazegee (May 2, 2012)

Bob log III in Camden next week.


----------



## ska invita (May 2, 2012)

Dub Colossus, fusing ethiopian and jamaican music traditions - new extra-dubby album out, plus stage show in Empowering Church Hackney on 11th May - could be very very special http://www.dubcolossus.org/


----------



## Part 2 (May 6, 2012)

Death Grips cancel whole tour. Which sucks.


----------



## killer b (May 7, 2012)

Three johns are really good. Nice one.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 8, 2012)

Anyone fancy seeing Black Moth in Brixton this Saturday? Supporting the Black Belles who also sound worth it.

I haven't been to a gig for fucking ages, it would be nice not to go alone!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 8, 2012)

Chip Barm said:


> Death Grips cancel whole tour. Which sucks.


 
Sucks monkey balls. Piss poor excuse too, especially after Zach Hill was saying in a recent interview that they can record an album of an i-phone, yeah cheers dickhead.


----------



## belboid (May 9, 2012)

killer b said:


> Three johns are really good. Nice one.


yup, they were in Mancs too.  Panicked us at first, as we turned up over an hour after doors opening, and walked in to find them on stage - and only twent ypeople in the audience.  For a horrible moment we were thinking 'fuck, they've sold so badly they're just getting it over and done with.'  But then worked out it was just the soundcheck,  and they'd be back on, about 11.  Bit late for a schoolnight an hour's drive from home, but worth it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 9, 2012)

chazegee said:


> Bob log III in Camden next week.



Behold, the man behind the mask!!


----------



## chazegee (May 9, 2012)

He was pretty good last night. Unbeatable technique. 

No fucking idea how he tunes his guitars.


----------



## flypanam (May 10, 2012)

baldrick said:


> No idea, unless it's on the tickets (which haven't arrived yet).


 
Heard this?

http://cstrecords.com/mp3-esmerine-spring-2012-digital-single/


----------



## killer b (May 11, 2012)

chris & cosey doing a 'live remix' of throbbing gristle's forthcoming final album, for free, at the de la warr pavillion 9th june.

http://thequietus.com/articles/08773-we-can-elude-control-chris-cosey-desertshore-free-ekoplekz


----------



## marty21 (May 11, 2012)

Richard Hawley in Kentish Town Forum on June 8th - looking forward to it - anyone else going?


----------



## stuff_it (May 12, 2012)

Just on my way to Bristol with cozmikbrew to do some Urban Mischief. RDF and Family.

Black Swan. Brizzle. Tonight.


----------



## Part 2 (May 13, 2012)

The Mob last night, just brilliant. I've waited a long time to hear those songs played live.


----------



## binka (May 16, 2012)

just got home from watching balkan beat box at band on the wall in manchester. very enjoyable


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 16, 2012)

May Kasahara said:


> Anyone fancy seeing Black Moth in Brixton this Saturday? Supporting the Black Belles who also sound worth it.
> 
> I haven't been to a gig for fucking ages, it would be nice not to go alone!


 

Did you go? Saw Black Moth in Brighton at The Great Escape fest - great musically but the singer was just a poser


----------



## May Kasahara (May 16, 2012)

no, no one to go with in the end


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 16, 2012)

Boo


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 17, 2012)

For all you grebos 

*Wed, 19 September* *SLEIGH THE UK 2012 - The Wonder Stuff + Pop Will Eat Itself + Jesus Jones* *O2 SHEPHERD'S BUSH EMPIRE* *£23.25* *
COMING SOON*​ *
    ↳ Tickets for this date available from TOMORROW 9:00 AM

http://www.stargreen.com *


----------



## ska invita (May 18, 2012)

Big Daddy Kane Tickets and Concert Dates
View: 
London (1) Jun 
22
Fri
HMV Forum 
London, GB
20:00 Big Daddy Kane(Live) & Biz Markie(Live)
Details: Big Daddy Kane, Biz Markie Find Tickets »

Great Britain (1) Jun 
21
Thu
HMV Ritz 
Manchester, GB
19:00 Big Daddy Kane(Live) & Biz Markie(Live) + Juicy DJS
Details: Big Daddy Kane, Biz Markie


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 19, 2012)

Yeeeeeeeeep. Planning on getting tix for that on payday  - missed the show a few months ago because I was in Cambridge to see Orbital!


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 19, 2012)

Also...

*Tickets for THE PHARCYDE : Tue, 17 July*

*KOKO*
1a Camden High Street, LONDON TUBE - MORNINGTON CRESCENT
NW1 7JE

TfL Journey Planner
Google Maps
Where to eat
​*ON SALE*

Ticket​Face price​Booking fee​Quantity​STANDING 20.00​ 2.00​ 01234
​*DOORS 7PM
CURFEW 11PM

http://www.stargreen.com/tickets/the-pharcyde_koko_17-jul_32909 ​


----------



## Part 2 (May 19, 2012)

Richard Hawley at Mcr Academy 26/9


----------



## MBV (May 19, 2012)

Chip Barm said:


> Richard Hawley at Mcr Academy 26/9


 
Seeing him in Brum. Not sure about the new album...


----------



## baldrick (May 20, 2012)

going to this:

http://www.thsh.co.uk/event/dracula-the-music-and-film/

Philip Glass and the Kronos Quartet. Managed to get the last two tickets next to each other


----------



## sojourner (May 21, 2012)

Handsome Family on Wednesday night in Liverpool   We are just so stupidly poor at the moment that the only gigs we get to are the fella's, so I am REALLLLLY looking forward to this


----------



## past caring (May 22, 2012)

Johnny Dowd - two shows at the Windmill on the 27th - oh, yes!!


----------



## twistedAM (May 23, 2012)

past caring said:


> Johnny Dowd - two shows at the Windmill on the 27th - oh, yes!!


 
Hell yes


----------



## Lazy Llama (May 23, 2012)

In case anyone missed it, I've got 3 tickets for Kaztenjammer at Xoyo tonight available on the Recycle forum
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/3-x-katzenjammer-tickets-for-xoyo-tonight-23rd-may.293798/


----------



## belboid (May 24, 2012)

piss. 

Cud playing the Leadmill on saturday week.  But already invited the in-laws over for the weekend, and apparently I wouldnt be popular if I went to a gig


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 24, 2012)

Godspeed You! Black Emperor at The Forum in Nov 

http://www.stargreen.com/music/godspeed-you-black-emperor_hmv-forum_32928


----------



## Part 2 (May 30, 2012)

Fucking hell, just seen Savages...wow. WIll be among my top gigs this year for sure.

Not from tonight,but check em out


----------



## marty21 (May 31, 2012)

dfm said:


> Seeing him in Brum. Not sure about the new album...


I've listened to the new album a lot and I love it


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 31, 2012)

Chip Barm said:


> Fucking hell, just seen Savages...wow. WIll be among my top gigs this year for sure.
> 
> Not from tonight,but check em out


 
Were again quality! Not been this excited about a new band in a fucking age.


----------



## MBV (May 31, 2012)

marty21 said:


> I've listened to the new album a lot and I love it


 
Might give it a few more tries.


----------



## marty21 (May 31, 2012)

So, anyone else going to see Richard Hawley NEXT WEEK?


----------



## moonsi til (Jun 1, 2012)

^^ nope. I'm going to see Django Django in Brum on 7th June.


----------



## belboid (Jun 1, 2012)

well, I'm going to see both of them that weekend at No Direction Home, so nuhhhh


----------



## baldrick (Jun 1, 2012)

Patti smith at the end of this month.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jun 2, 2012)

Dope Body in Oct


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 3, 2012)

Bo Ningen, Manchester Ruby Lounge 17th October


----------



## baldrick (Jun 5, 2012)

Homeboy sandman this evening. Never heard the man but a trusted friend reckons it will be good.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jun 5, 2012)

Enter Shikari tonight. Tunbridge Wells Forum. Capacity 250.

Gonna be hot!


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jun 8, 2012)

Refused at The Forum. On sale next Friday.


Sun, 12 August HMV FORUM £21.65

http://www.stargreen.com/music/refused_hmv-forum_33074


----------



## cozmikbrew (Jun 12, 2012)

Benefit for Greenpeace/the sea Sheperd http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.449225231754369.108297.100000006885853&type=1


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jun 12, 2012)

*Just bought tix for KRS-One at THE JAZZ CAFE..............! *

*
http://www.ticketmaster.co.uk/KRSOne-tickets/artist/769792*


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 13, 2012)

These look worth £3 of my money, Thursday 21st June at Manchester Kraak


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 16, 2012)

Savages tour...24-31 July

http://www.facebook.com/savagestheband?sk=app_178091127385


----------



## belboid (Jun 16, 2012)

Alice Cooper at City Hall on November 1st.  Haven't seen him for twenty-five years now, should be fun


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## learydeary (Jun 22, 2012)

*Monster Magnet*
*Playing Spine of God in Full*
at Electric Ballroom September 1st

*Karma To Burn*at The Underworld, Camden November 23rd


----------



## philx (Jun 23, 2012)

Liars Wedgewood Rooms Portsmouth in October and after checking out Chip Barms recommendation Savages at Southampton Joiners Aug.6th.


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 27, 2012)

Swans...Manchester Sound Control 17th November


----------



## killer b (Jun 27, 2012)

ooh, cheers. will try and get to that. how big is sound control?


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 27, 2012)

Main room 500 capacity. only been once myself to see Fucked Up. A few pics and info here:

http://www.soundcontrolmanchester.co.uk/about/


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jun 28, 2012)

Swans playing Koko in November


----------



## ska invita (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## El Sueno (Jul 10, 2012)

Faith No More at Brixton Academy tonight. Good luck getting tickets if you haven't already though.


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2012)

Pooo! Stinky spam.


----------



## belboid (Jul 11, 2012)

Wooden Shjips at the Plug on friday


----------



## colacubes (Jul 11, 2012)

Mrs Mills Experience this Friday (13th July) at The Albert in Brixton


----------



## belboid (Jul 13, 2012)

Pulp at Sheffield Arena on December 8th.

Missed the pre-sale tho, which meants there were only fairly crap seats available, hey ho


----------



## killer b (Jul 13, 2012)

the bug, congo natty (with live band?), channel 1 soundsystem. 25th august...

http://www.allgigs.co.uk/view/event/504693/Vagabondz_Congo_Natty_KOKO_Camden_25_August_2012.html


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jul 16, 2012)

Wu Tang Clan (only the four of them mind) tonight in Newport.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 17, 2012)

I heard they didn't all show up in Manchester, can't find any reviews anywhere to confirm it mind.


----------



## killer b (Jul 17, 2012)

Chip Barm said:


> I heard they didn't all show up in Manchester, can't find any reviews anywhere to confirm it mind.


method man didn't show. i was chatting to a couple of people in the temple on saturday who'd just come from there. think they still enjoyed it though.


----------



## killer b (Jul 17, 2012)

this saturday in sheffield, for free. this is a fucking awesome lineup, and i'd be going somehow if it weren't for those pesky kids...

http://www.residentadvisor.net/event.aspx?383782

Objekt, The Black Dog, Demdike Stare, snd, DMX Krew, Randomer, Pye Corner Audio, Konx-om-Pax,


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 17, 2012)

killer b said:


> method man didn't show. i was chatting to a couple of people in the temple on saturday who'd just come from there. think they still enjoyed it though.


 
Aye that rings a bell now. Also something about getting a woman from the audience to sing?

Always fancied going to Tramlines myself, some great stuff on considering it's all free.


----------



## belboid (Jul 18, 2012)

killer b said:


> this saturday in sheffield, for free. this is a fucking awesome lineup, and i'd be going somehow if it weren't for those pesky kids...
> 
> http://www.residentadvisor.net/event.aspx?383782
> 
> Objekt, The Black Dog, Demdike Stare, snd, DMX Krew, Randomer, Pye Corner Audio, Konx-om-Pax,


dang, that does look good. Undoubtedly be rammed from 12.05 tho...


----------



## moonsi til (Jul 18, 2012)

Only a few planned so far:

School Of Seven Bells, this Friday
Field Music, October
Easy All Stars, November
Orbital, December

I'm sure I will add a few more to the list. Going to Moseley Folk on the Saturday in Brum in September too.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 19, 2012)

Yeehaa! A gig! I'm going to a fucking gig that isn't the fella's band!   Only with the financial help of a mate but hey, he owes me a few tickets.

Low Anthem, tonight, at the Kazimier in Liverpool. Oh holy joy. Now, where's the speaker button on me phone...?


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 19, 2012)

Jammy get.


----------



## chazegee (Jul 20, 2012)

Ministry tonight.
Bit scared. . .


----------



## dweller (Jul 21, 2012)

Ministry were awesome,
 especially up until the encore.
I guess encore was early tracks.
Seems like I prefer later period ministry


----------



## chazegee (Jul 21, 2012)

Had a good moment when towards the end they started letting out some filthy distorted chainsaw noises and I lept up and said, alright!  "one of their catchy ones."


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Aug 4, 2012)

so am thinking of getting the train down to Hamburg for Social Distortion on the 14th as I am on holiday that week. They aren't playing Copenhagen, only Århus and I have never been to Hamburg so....


----------



## Pingu (Aug 6, 2012)

4th november.. manchester apollo


----------



## killer b (Aug 6, 2012)

Christ... Weren't you just saying that music is rubbish these days?

If nightwish is what you're listening to, I wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## Pingu (Aug 6, 2012)

lol. its a bit left field of my normal tatste but i like that they are a bit erm... different.


----------



## Dr Nookie (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm off to see Elizabeth Fraser tonight. I may crimp my eyebrows in tribute.


----------



## Dr Nookie (Aug 10, 2012)

I shall be skanking to the Slackers tonight!


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 13, 2012)

The Bots. Manchester Roadhouse 2nd November


----------



## killer b (Aug 16, 2012)

a mate of mine seems to be single handedly keeping john peel day alive - gigs in manchester & preston in october:

27th October, night & day:



> Un-Peeled is a special series of events in Preston and Manchester to celebrate John Peel Day, exclusively featuring artists who recorded radio sessions for the legendary BBC DJ, either in their current or previous incarnations.
> 
> This all-day show, across two venues in Manchester’s Northern Quarter, Night and Day Cafe and Gulliver's, has a stellar line-up representing over 80 Peel sessions, including many artists Peel and his producer John Walters asked back to record time after time. Acts appearing include
> :
> ...


 
and in preston (at the continental), four further nights:

14th october - nightingales, the lovely eggs, ted chippington
20th october - june brides, bearsuit, sarandon, great leap forward, bent moustache
26th october - the stupids, the cravats, HDQ
28th october - martin carthy, alasdair roberts, of arrowe hill


----------



## Callie (Aug 16, 2012)

not so hot but im going to see the whitest boy alive soon in the hope that it will fill erland oyes pockets with cash that he will invest in a new kings of convenience album/tour.

was considering: calexico, beak> and diane cluck too but unsure. hmmm.


----------



## Superdupastupor (Aug 18, 2012)

Holy Mountain  excited


----------



## Superdupastupor (Aug 18, 2012)

Callie said:


> not so hot but im going to see the whitest boy alive soon in the hope that it will fill erland oyes pockets with cash that he will invest in a new kings of convenience album/tour.
> 
> was considering: calexico, beak> and diane cluck too but unsure. hmmm.


 
Calexico was one of my favourite shows ever. They really go the extra mile.


----------



## joevsimp (Aug 18, 2012)

killer b said:


> Christ... Weren't you just saying that music is rubbish these days?
> 
> If nightwish is what you're listening to, I wholeheartedly agree.


 

I never really liked them myself, but they're my gf's favourite band and they put on a great show when we saw them a couple of years ago (except that the sticky floor at the Brixton Academy ripped the tread off of my favourite boots)


----------



## ska invita (Aug 20, 2012)

Soundcrash presents a celebration of live Jazz in its many variants; from Seun Kuti’s devastatingly infectious Afrobeat to Jazzanova’s love affair with electronica and Matthew Halsall’s deep spiritual jazz. We’re in for a very special evening of music excellence. Join us!

Tickets available here: www.soundcrashmusic.com/seun-kuti-jazzanova

Line up

Seun Kuti & Fela’s Egypt 80 (live)
Jazzanova ft Paul Randolph (live)
Matthew Halsall (live)
Plus very special guests

Friday November 23rd 2012, 8pm-3am
The Forum, London
www.soundcrashmusic.com


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 27, 2012)

Death Grips...Manchester Sound Control 6th November

Also in Bristol previous night


----------



## cozmikbrew (Aug 28, 2012)

VALVE soundsystem,Sheff 29th Sept http://www.shef.ac.uk/union/subsite-event.php?contentID=17244&contentFolderID=316


----------



## Onket (Aug 28, 2012)

Jerry Sadowitz this weekend & next weekend at the Leicester Square Theatre.


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 28, 2012)

Grandaddy tomorrow night


----------



## killer b (Aug 29, 2012)

the unthanks are doing a tour of dock towns with their new show, 'songs from the shipyards'. two shows on the same night in preston at the continental, 7 & 9 pm on 23rd october. 

also, the human league are playing on the park here on sunday.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## moonsi til (Sep 9, 2012)

Booked tickets to see Orbital and Stealing Sheep in December (not together!0

Going to Bris-Fest too so will no doubt catch Del la Soul


----------



## Termite Man (Sep 9, 2012)

I've got tickets for el-p next sunday and John Cale in October


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm considering going to see the Meteors next week......


----------



## belboid (Sep 10, 2012)

kalidarkone said:


> I'm considering going to see the Meteors next week......


 
ooh, you so should.  Wish they were playing somewhere close to here...


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 10, 2012)

If I'm not on shift(fingers crossed) I will.....


----------



## sim667 (Sep 11, 2012)

MF Doom, Jneiro Jarel, Jehst, Kutmah, DELS, Madlib, Illum Sphere @ HMV forum on friday 12th october.

Death grips @ electric ballroom on Nov 7th

Going to both alone, shout me up if anyone fancies coming


----------



## josef1878 (Sep 12, 2012)

Conflict 

Star and Garter, Manchester. 

Saturday October 6th


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 14, 2012)

The Coup at Trinity, Bristol 27th October


----------



## Callie (Sep 14, 2012)

I am considering Diane Cluck in October and The Staves in November  and possibly Jens Lekman later this month but.....I only know one track so it might not be a good idea, might have to do some homework


----------



## cozmikbrew (Sep 18, 2012)

josef1878 said:


> Conflict
> 
> Star and Garter, Manchester.
> 
> Saturday October 6th


Ooh ill be at this,nice one


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 20, 2012)

THEEE BAT unmissable garage punk noise from Tokyo in the UK for a few days only:

5th Oct: Frat House, Stag and Hounds, Old Market, Bristol, UK
6th Oct: Dirty Water Club, London, UK
7th Oct: Central Bar, Gateshead, UK (early show)
8th Oct: Brudenell Social Club, Leeds, UK
10th Oct: Brixton Windmill, London, UK

11th-13th: Funtastic Dracula Carnival, Benidorm, Spain


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 20, 2012)

rutabowa said:


> THEEE BAT unmissable garage punk noise from Tokyo in the UK for a few days only:
> 
> 5th Oct: Frat House, Stag and Hounds, Old Market, Bristol, UK
> 6th Oct: Dirty Water Club, London, UK
> ...


 
I am hoping I wont be working on this night as would really like to go-thanks for the heads up


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 21, 2012)

kalidarkone said:


> I am hoping I wont be working on this night as would really like to go-thanks for the heads up


which city?


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 21, 2012)

rutabowa said:


> which city?


Bristol- and I'm not on shift!!!!


----------



## sim667 (Sep 21, 2012)

I have skunk anansie tickets for london and I know full well the urbz will mock me but I dont care.

Ive also just got a rumpus ticket, looks like a wicked night out.


----------



## killer b (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm going to see the fall at the lower kursal social club tomorrow.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Sep 24, 2012)

Mark Stewart and Factory Floor - Thu 27th Sept
The Village Underground, Shoreditch, London
http://villageunderground.co.uk/events/mark-stewart


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2012)

Just a thought, but might it be an idea to make these threads monthly? 
It's a bit of a schlep to trawl through so many posts....


----------



## ska invita (Sep 27, 2012)

yes yes! playing jamm in brixton on my birthday


----------



## burnage (Oct 1, 2012)

off to see Dub Colossus at BOTW tonight - also looking forward to Soweto Kinch on Thursday, Smoke Fairies on Friday and John Cale on Saturday....


----------



## killer b (Oct 1, 2012)

ooh, john cale - in manc?


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 1, 2012)

^At The Ritz


----------



## cozmikbrew (Oct 2, 2012)

ska invita said:


> yes yes! playing jamm in brixton on my birthday


Cool Ska ill be at Notts date for sure


----------



## ska invita (Oct 2, 2012)

burnage said:


> off to see Dub Colossus at BOTW tonight -


how was it? saw the gig in London earlier in the year and enjoyed it a lot, but the venue/sound wasnt the best (that Hackney church whatever it is)


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 2, 2012)

Off to see Shonen Knife in Manchester tonight!


----------



## burnage (Oct 2, 2012)

ska invita said:


> how was it? saw the gig in London earlier in the year and enjoyed it a lot, but the venue/sound wasnt the best (that Hackney church whatever it is)


I thought they were excellent, although it's a shame that not many people turned up. they played most of the "Dub me tender" album (which is full of classic rhythms) and some cheeky cover versions like "the lunatics have taken over the asylum"....


----------



## burnage (Oct 2, 2012)

seeformiles said:


> Off to see Shonen Knife in Manchester tonight!


Ruby Lounge isn't it? Unfortunately I can't make that one - too many gigs, too little time....


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Oct 2, 2012)

Immortal Technique and Lowkey - Oct 25th in Brixton


----------



## burnage (Oct 2, 2012)

Chip Barm said:


> ^At The Ritz


indeed! it's been a great year for golden oldies so far - Henry Rollins, Lee Perry, Lydia Lunch, The Magic Band (twice), PIL, Damo Suzuki, Patti Smith and a few others who have all been brilliant, so I hope John Cale continues the trend....


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 2, 2012)

burnage said:


> Ruby Lounge isn't it? Unfortunately I can't make that one - too many gigs, too little time....


 
Aye - that's the one!


----------



## ska invita (Oct 2, 2012)

burnage said:


> I thought they were excellent, although it's a shame that not many people turned up. they played most of the "Dub me tender" album (which is full of classic rhythms) and some cheeky cover versions like "the lunatics have taken over the asylum"....


i bought a copy of this...nice anecdote...i was looking for some Dub Collosus on vinyl and this album was the only thing that came up...i bought a copy over discogs, and after some email exchanges with the vendor about paypal we got to talking and he told me that he pressed the vinyl himself as the record company didnt think it would pay off...they went all out, coloured heavy weight vinyl, top mastering, etc. Real labour of love, most likely a loss-maker,

On top of all that it turns out 'Dubula' (who runs the project) lives near my work, so he dropped it off personally to save on postage! Nice project, lovely people, deserve support...


----------



## burnage (Oct 2, 2012)

ska invita said:


> On top of all that it turns out 'Dubula' (who runs the project) lives near my work, so he dropped it off personally to save on postage! Nice project, lovely people, deserve support...


nice one (I regularly buy stuff on discogs too) - it looks like they've sold out of "Dub Me Tender vol 2" on vinyl and only have a few copies left of volume 1. hope they made some money on the night, despite the low turnout - I'd certainly see them again....


----------



## ska invita (Oct 2, 2012)

burnage said:


> nice one (I regularly buy stuff on discogs too) - it looks like they've sold out of "Dub Me Tender vol 2" on vinyl and only have a few copies left of volume 1. hope they made some money on the night, despite the low turnout - I'd certainly see them again....


thats a good sign...glad its selling. Didnt realise Vol2 was out yet!...

ETA: are you sure it was released? not on discogs http://www.discogs.com/artist/Dub+Colossus


----------



## burnage (Oct 2, 2012)

hmmmm - that's probably the real reason they didn't have volume 2 then....


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 2, 2012)

seeformiles said:


> Off to see Shonen Knife in Manchester tonight!


 
Be sure to catch The Lovely Eggs supporting!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 2, 2012)

Georgie Fame is playing the Castle in Finchley Road in November.....I'm quite excited about that....


----------



## ska invita (Oct 2, 2012)

burnage said:


> I'd certainly see them again....


 
This Is Not A Dub Song Live at the Junction 2 in Cambridge, 28th September 2012
http://soundcloud.com/dub-colossus/this-is-not-a-dub-song
+



check out the pianist who plays with the ethiopian part of the Dub Collosus project... loving this


----------



## burnage (Oct 2, 2012)

Cheers! I've just uploaded a few photos to flickr. I also got a decent video of "Satta Massagana", after which my camera ran out of disc space....

http://www.flickr.com/photos/stillunusual/sets/72157631677986026/

I was surprised to see that the bass player had a 5 string bass, which was just like the one used by Rockette Morton of the Magic Band, who I saw in Liverpool on Saturday....


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 3, 2012)

Chip Barm said:


> Be sure to catch The Lovely Eggs supporting!


 
Missed them I'm afraid - it took ages on the M62 from Leeds - torrential rain at 40mph all the way. We got there just in time for the start of Shonen Knife who were fantastic (as always! )


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 3, 2012)

There'll be another time 

Just been listening to METZ, who are playing Manchester Kraak gallery on 23/10. £5 in sounds like a bargain.


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 4, 2012)

Again....


----------



## Espresso (Oct 7, 2012)

I saw Ultravox last night.
Excellent.
Mr Ure seems to have lost _*some*_ of his very high notes, but God, he can still belt it out. The atmosphere was brill, too.


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 7, 2012)

I saw Theee bats -Japanese garage punk, entertaining! (Friday at the stag and hounds in Bristol)


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 8, 2012)

kalidarkone said:


> I saw Theee bats -Japanese garage punk, entertaining! (Friday at the stag and hounds in Bristol)


they got there in the end!


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 8, 2012)

rutabowa said:


> they got there in the end!


Yeah just about-left London at 1700 arrived at 2200-dunno what happened there?!


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 8, 2012)

i was there at the airport with them, and put them in a car and typed the address into the satnav. they got very lost though.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Oct 8, 2012)

Do Make Say Think  Performing GOODBYE ENEMY AIRSHIP THE LANDLORD IS DEAD In Its Entirety ​​http://www.stargreen.com/music/do-m...-dead-in-its-entirety_electric-ballroom_34150​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 9, 2012)

Going to see Field Music on Friday however just heard new album and I don't like it..

Have RDF on 19th October and Toy on October 20th.


----------



## Termite Man (Oct 10, 2012)

SHONEN KNIFE TONIGHT


----------



## MBV (Oct 10, 2012)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Do Make Say Think Performing GOODBYE ENEMY AIRSHIP THE LANDLORD IS DEAD In Its Entirety
> 
> http://www.stargreen.com/music/do-m...-dead-in-its-entirety_electric-ballroom_34150


 
Hope that is not the only UK date they are doing in the near future.


----------



## burnage (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm off to see the BBC Philharmonic playing Mozart and Mahler at Bridgewater Hall on Friday followed by Oneohtrix Point Never at the Islington Mill on Saturday....


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 10, 2012)

This month:

23rd Metz at Kraak
27th Alt J at RNCM
28th Toy at Ruby Lounge

tempted to go to Bo Ningen but I'm a bit skint really.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 11, 2012)

kalidarkone said:


> Again....


 
I'm going to see them at Goldsmiths


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 11, 2012)

Cool we will have to discuss it! To be honest I had never heard of them before my mates decided to get em to come and play in Bristol, but looking at their stuff on your tube-I got quite excited! They remind me of a cross between Spearhead and Outcast.

I think the poster for the Bristol gig is much better


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 11, 2012)

kalidarkone said:


> I saw Theee bats -Japanese garage punk, entertaining! (Friday at the stag and hounds in Bristol)


 
They blew the Windmill apart last night. Great evening.


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 11, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> They blew the Windmill apart last night. Great evening.


I liked the way they jumped into the crowd whilst still playing! However it was a bit sick making seeing all the middle aged men drooling over the guitar player doing her acrobaticsDid that happen at the Windmill?


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 11, 2012)

kalidarkone said:


> I liked the way they jumped into the crowd whilst still playing! However it was a bit sick making seeing all the middle aged men drooling over the guitar player doing her acrobaticsDid that happen at the Windmill?


 
We'd a younger-than-average crowd for a garage gig with lots of girls there, due to the supports being mostly girly.


----------



## Termite Man (Oct 12, 2012)

Termite Man said:


> SHONEN KNIFE TONIGHT


 

Shonen Knife were amazing, I've never seen a band look so happy to be playing a gig  Tomorrow I've got John Cale and I may go and see Anthrax tonight although I probably won't.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 17, 2012)

killer b said:


> the unthanks are doing a tour of dock towns with their new show, 'songs from the shipyards'. two shows on the same night in preston at the continental, 7 & 9 pm on 23rd october.


 
Seeing them on Friday week in the Royal Festival Hall or the other place, on Southbank anyway - tickets sold out very quickly - to members 1st, I managed to get 2 but in different parts, so me and mrs21 won't be sitting together


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 17, 2012)

kalidarkone said:


> I liked the way they jumped into the crowd whilst still playing! However it was a bit sick making seeing all the middle aged men drooling over the guitar player doing her acrobaticsDid that happen at the Windmill?


to be fair, if i go out and see any band then i am probably going be looking at the singer a lot, whatever they look like, male or female old or young, particularly if they are doing something crazy! i wasn't at the show tho so can't really comment. i know all the band had a great time there anyway!


----------



## belboid (Oct 17, 2012)

Tall Ships with Dads Rock at the Bowery, Sheffield, this friday.

Free!  as well, which is nice (they're doing more gigs around the country too, but they're not free).

Dreadful names, but well worth checking out


----------



## madboy23 (Oct 17, 2012)

The Coup, Kev Choice, Buggsy and Skitz - Trinity, Bristol 27th October Only £10​​INCENDIARY HIP HOP BAND MAKE THEIR BRISTOL DEBUT AT SPECIAL TRINITY GIG

Influential hip hop act The Coup make their Bristol debut this month, as part of a short UK tour, their first since forming in the early 1990s.

The Trinity event on SATURDAY 27TH OCTOBER features an evening performance with a full live band, as well as a FREE daytime gig for Under 16s at 5pm.

Not heard of the Coup? Where have you been? Next to Public Enemy, they are probably the best known political hip hop band in the world. The group first exploded on to the scene in 1993 with their debut album Kill My Landlord, a beautifully subversive blast of hip-hop that utilized Boots Riley’s gifted wordplay and addressed topics ranging from racism to police brutality and class warfare. Described as one of the “10 most influential people” by Vibe Magazine, Riley has collaborated over the years with Tom Morello (Rage Against The Machine), Atari Teenage Riot and more. He is a prominent figure in the Occupy Movement, participating in actions and speaking out throughout the world.

Riley is a born radical. Raised in Oakland California, his parents were active in the civil rights struggle. His father was a member of the NAACP and the Progressive Labor Party and participated in the San Francisco State University strike. “He never pushed his views on me,” Riley says.  “But I also knew that I would never be in trouble for my politics. I knew that when I organised a walk-out in high school I didn’t have to worry about my parents being mad at me.”

Since The Coup’s formation, they have released five visionary albums, each forging a different and equally inventive sound. The constants throughout have been Riley’s shrewd social observations and the group’s relentless energy exemplified on stage by the electrifying presence and Tina Turner-like stylings of long time singer Silk-E.

Their latest offering Sorry To Bother You is the long awaited follow up to the band’s critically acclaimed album Pick A Better Weapon, which the Mojo described as “smart, sensual, self-loving and self-critical, pissed-off and hilarious” and moved Billboard to call the band “the best hip-hop act of the last decade”. The album, which features guest appearances by Vernon Reid, Anti-Flag, Killer Mike, Jolie Holland and Joe Henry, merges a punk urgency with danceable beats and social commentary. It might draw from the past but it never sounds anything other than futuristic.

The Trinity event also features up and coming Bristolian rapper Buggsy and UK hip hop legend DJ Skitz. At a recession-busting £10 this represents unbelievable value for money. For both Bristol’s legion of hip hop heads, and anyone interested in the ideas behind the Occupy Movement, this is a gig not to miss.

Latest tunes:

Magic Clap.

The Guillotine

THE COUP "Land Of 7 Billion Dances" Turf Feinz, iDummy, Ladia


Tickets available at

Online
Bristol Ticket Shop (http://www.bristolticketshop.co.uk/)
Ticketweb (http://www.ticketweb.co.uk/)
Skiddle.com (http://www.skiddle.com/)

Bristol Record Shops

Idle Hands (Stokes Croft)
Rise Records (Queens Rd., Clifton)
Cooshtie (Park St. Clifton)
Genesis (Stapleton Rd. Easton)

There will be some in the Plough, Easton this weekend as well.

Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/events/221459547981677/?ref=ts&fref=ts

This is going to be a great gig and a rare chance to see one of the best revolutionary Hip Hop bands around.


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 17, 2012)

madboy23 said:


> The Coup, Kev Choice, Buggsy and Skitz - Trinity, Bristol 27th October Only £10​​INCENDIARY HIP HOP BAND MAKE THEIR BRISTOL DEBUT AT SPECIAL TRINITY GIG
> 
> Influential hip hop act The Coup make their Bristol debut this month, as part of a short UK tour, their first since forming in the early 1990s.
> 
> ...




Do keep up love ....already posted about this ages ago....cant wait!!


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm very excited about seeing TOY tonight. They have the same nervous affect on my stomach as Joy Division does...


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 20, 2012)

moonsi til said:


> I'm very excited about seeing TOY tonight. They have the same nervous affect on my stomach as Joy Division does...


 
Have you seen em before then? I'm off to Manchester next week. The album is a bit patchy but all the reports I hear from mates tell me they're great live.


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 20, 2012)

No tonight will be the first time. Never seen Joy Division either..
I like the album listened to it around 3-4 times only though.


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## El Sueno (Oct 21, 2012)

Open Decks night in Croydon this coming Friday 26th October, loosely based as a tribute to John Peel (it's the anniversary of his death on 25th) but mainly as an excuse to have an open decks, 'bring your own' party. Black Boobie from Senser and some other guest DJs will be appearing but really it's an open invite to anyone who wants to bring some alternative records down. You'll all be most welcome!

FREE ENTRY, 7pm-1am
The Green Dragon, 58-60 High Street, Croydon (tel) 0208 667 0684

https://www.facebook.com/events/286037131500901/


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 21, 2012)

Chip Barm said:


> Have you seen em before then? I'm off to Manchester next week. The album is a bit patchy but all the reports I hear from mates tell me they're great live.


 
I really enjoyed the gig..totally worth the £8 for the ticket. Lush shoe-gazing psychedelia. The support Charlie Boyer and The Voyeurs are worth seeing too.


----------



## burnage (Oct 22, 2012)

I saw Acid Mothers Temple at Night & Day Cafe last night (ears are still buzzing) and I'm looking forward to Bat For Lashes at the Cathedral tonite....


----------



## sim667 (Oct 22, 2012)

Death grips soon, apart from I cant remember what I've done with the ticket


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 23, 2012)

moonsi til said:


> I really enjoyed the gig..totally worth the £8 for the ticket. Lush shoe-gazing psychedelia. The support Charlie Boyer and The Voyeurs are worth seeing too.


 
Cool, looking forward to it this Sunday then.

Metz tonight at Manchester Kraak


----------



## gosub (Oct 24, 2012)

Django Django tonight was second night of tour of fuck knows where else they are playing, but was shit hot. I The album but better, and four really talented blokes having fun


----------



## cozmikbrew (Oct 25, 2012)

Immortal Technique,Leeds Uni,1st november


----------



## belboid (Oct 25, 2012)

gosub said:


> Django Django tonight was second night of tour of fuck knows where else they are playing, but was shit hot. I The album but better, and four really talented blokes having fun


Saw them the night before.  Bloody annoying, the sound was absolutely dire, fair few folks walked out.  Shame, they seemed to be playing fine and having fun.


----------



## Onket (Oct 25, 2012)

16/11/12- Senser & Reknaw doing a party on that boat they used for the doomed Bloc weekender this summer.

Looks pretty good. Can't get the website to load, though.


----------



## gosub (Oct 25, 2012)

belboid said:


> Saw them the night before.  Bloody annoying, the sound was absolutely dire, fair few folks walked out.  Shame, they seemed to be playing fine and having fun.


Got a decent write up 

http://www.nouse.co.uk/2012/10/25/review-django-django/


----------



## SLK (Oct 25, 2012)

moonsi til said:


> I'm very excited about seeing TOY tonight. They have the same nervous affect on my stomach as Joy Division does...


I saw them supporting the horrors. They were better than the horrors.


----------



## belboid (Oct 25, 2012)

gosub said:


> Got a decent write up
> 
> http://www.nouse.co.uk/2012/10/25/review-django-django/


maybe the night before that then!  Sheffield - first 'proper' date of the tour they said


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 29, 2012)

kalidarkone said:


> Again....


 
Oh wow!! They are amazing ...funky hip hop with an almost punky edge....so fucking cool!! Such lovely people they came round to my friends and we cooked for them

Sadly not loads of people at the gig and in retrospect the croft would have been a better size venue and in a better location imo. However people more aware of them now and Hopefully back in April.
I might nip down to their London gig tonight...


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 29, 2012)

kalidarkone said:


>


Had a really good time at this gig-but would have been better without the bollocks spoken in between each song  Oh and Flavour Flav is a dick.


----------



## Onket (Oct 29, 2012)

What was said, kali?


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 29, 2012)

SLK said:


> I saw them supporting the horrors. They were better than the horrors.


 
Not hard imo, The Horrors were one of my great let downs.

Saw Toy last night and they were better but not amazing, I loved it when they went off on one instrumentally but was a bit disappointed by the vocals. Maybe better in a different venue.


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 29, 2012)

Onket said:


> What was said, kali?


 
Well their general sentiments are good it just went on a bit long like -comedy chat between chuck D and Flav...and then towards the end it got a bit preachy-good sentiments but preachy crap makes me cringe (it was not far from everyone getting the lighters out) and I'm aware that flavour flav is a wife beating cunt...apparently, so not impressed...and hmmmm I just wish they would use their influence and popularity to tackle violence towards women-cos they so could ...(that sounds ridiculous is it?) -maybe just from them....
Fuck I'm well sketchy this morning!! Heavy weekend


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 29, 2012)

kalidarkone said:


> Oh wow!! They are amazing ...funky hip hop with an almost punky edge....so fucking cool!! Such lovely people they came round to my friends and we cooked for them
> 
> Sadly not loads of people at the gig and in retrospect the croft would have been a better size venue and in a better location imo. However people more aware of them now and Hopefully back in April.
> I might nip down to their London gig tonight...


Glad you enjoyed it! Looking forward to seeing them this evening at Goldsmiths


----------



## SLK (Oct 29, 2012)

Chip Barm said:


> Not hard imo, The Horrors were one of my great let downs.
> 
> Saw Toy last night and they were better but not amazing, I loved it when they went off on one instrumentally but was a bit disappointed by the vocals. Maybe better in a different venue.



Re the horrors, I couldn't agree more!


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 29, 2012)

dynamicbaddog said:


> Glad you enjoyed it! Looking forward to seeing them this evening at Goldsmiths


 
Might be there myself.....although not if I'm feeling like I am now....might be too long in the tooth to do 3 gigs on the trot-but then if its a case of a lift door to door and gettin in on the guest list....


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 31, 2012)

dynamicbaddog said:


> Glad you enjoyed it! Looking forward to seeing them this evening at Goldsmiths


 
So???????? What did you think? I'm still totally psyched from meeting and hanging out with them-I'm such a wannabe!!!


----------



## Pingu (Oct 31, 2012)

Levellers atthe O2 acadamy in liverpool on the 18th Nov.

not seen them in must be 5 years now


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Oct 31, 2012)

20 years of Praxis records party this friday 2nd Nov on the MS Stubnitz, killa lineup.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 31, 2012)

kalidarkone said:


> So???????? What did you think? I'm still totally psyched from meeting and hanging out with them-I'm such a wannabe!!!


I thought they were brilliant, really top night. Sorry didn't reply earlier was too shattered yesturday to post (after the gig we went to the New Cross Inn till the early hours - they were in there too as they were staying there for the night)


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 31, 2012)

dynamicbaddog said:


> I thought they were brilliant, really top night. Sorry didn't reply earlier was too shattered yesturday to post (after the gig we went to the New Cross Inn till the early hours - they were in there too as they were staying there for the night)


Ohhh wish I had more stamina and could have gone to this one!!

I'm at home ill as a consequence of a fucking brilliant weekend!! Worth it....


----------



## cozmikbrew (Nov 1, 2012)

Nov 17th at The Globe,Cardiff,Slamfish,RadicalDanceFaction,AOS3,Hydra,Witches Drum+Performers,DJs,loadsa visuals.FB pagehttp://www.facebook.com/events/423092041060109/


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 1, 2012)

The Bots tomorrow night, Manchester Roadhouse. Looking forward to this.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 3, 2012)

Well that was a bit mixed. They had some technical problems after the first tune involving a distortion pedal so played a few real boring songs, then the singer couldn't be heard and he was having a pop at the sound engineer, then he engaged this nobhead in the audience who was complaining that he'd got there late and the band had gone on too early.

When they played the faster stuff they were awesome, both really talented kids with bags of persona. I was a bit thrown at times by them being so young.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Hollis (Nov 4, 2012)

Off to see the Cope again this Thursday... not sure if its a gig or book reading, but there will be general weirdness about the event I'm sure.


----------



## belboid (Nov 4, 2012)

Hollis said:


> Off to see the Cope again this Thursday... not sure if its a gig or book reading, but there will be general weirdness about the event I'm sure.


book  reading, film about the busking tour (I think), and a performance by...I think you get GNOD


----------



## sojourner (Nov 5, 2012)

Peggy Seeger and Grace Petrie in Sefton Park Palm House, Liverpool, this Saturday - part of the Anti-Capitalist Roadshow. Can't wait


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 5, 2012)

sojourner said:


> Peggy Seeger and Grace Petrie in Sefton Park Palm House, Liverpool, this Saturday - part of the Anti-Capitalist Roadshow. Can't wait


 

There's a Frontier Ruckus tour going to be announced for March/April soon


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 5, 2012)

I keep checking for UK dates (ok Brixton dates)


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 5, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> I keep checking for UK dates (ok Brixton dates)


 
Sent ya a PM


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 6, 2012)

Death Grips tonight!


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 9, 2012)

really enjoyed Easy All Stars gig tonight...


----------



## N_igma (Nov 10, 2012)

Damien Dempsey in The Empire, Belfast on 18th November. Anyone going? Probably not but worth a shout lol.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 17, 2012)

Just been to see Moon Duo (shite name) tonight-fucking brilliant! Intense psychedelia....


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 17, 2012)

Off to this tomorrow (Sat)


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 17, 2012)

kalidarkone said:


> Just been to see Moon Duo (shite name) tonight-fucking brilliant! Intense psychedelia....


 
Looks like they were on Manchester yesterday too? Gutted, I would've liked to see them....if they were actually on?

In fact the Zounds gig is advertised at Manchester tonight then when you click for tickets it goes to Bristol.


----------



## Hollis (Nov 17, 2012)

Ticket bought to see Status Quo.. seminal 1977 line-up or summat.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 17, 2012)

Chip Barm said:


> Looks like they were on Manchester yesterday too? Gutted, I would've liked to see them....if they were actually on?
> 
> In fact the Zounds gig is advertised at Manchester tonight then when you click for tickets it goes to Bristol.


The Zounds gig is in Bristol tonight-would have liked to have seen them but have seen em before and they will play again.

Yeah Moon Duo just made me want to turn my bedroom into a psychedelic love bubble and lie in bed and be very very stoned whilst listening to them


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 17, 2012)

From their website it looks like there never was a manchester gig anyway


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## belboid (Nov 18, 2012)

grrrr, it's getting almost annoying that the Brudenell Social is so damned good. Bands keep playing there and skipping Sheff 

(tho at least I will see MoB at ATP)


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 23, 2012)

http://www.cafeoto.co.uk/mika-vainio-lee-gamble-will-guthrie.shtm

Mika Vainio.


----------



## flypanam (Nov 28, 2012)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Do Make Say Think Performing GOODBYE ENEMY AIRSHIP THE LANDLORD IS DEAD In Its Entirety ​​http://www.stargreen.com/music/do-m...-dead-in-its-entirety_electric-ballroom_34150​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​


 
Great gig. Really enjoyed it even though my two mates who were meant to be joining me cried off.

As an aside London crowds are pretty terrible.


----------



## belboid (Nov 28, 2012)

Eels announced For next march. 


March 14, 2013	 Belfast, Ireland	Limelight
March 15, 2013	 Dublin, Ireland	Olympia
March 17, 2013	Manchester, United Kingdom	 O2 Academy
March 18, 2013	Glasgow, United Kingdom	 O2 Academy
March 19, 2013	 Leeds, United Kingdom	 O2 Academy
March 21, 2013	 London, United Kingdom


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 30, 2012)

My last gig of the year will be Orbital next week in Brum. My first known gig of 2013 will be Sam Lee in Brum in March.


----------



## killer b (Dec 4, 2012)

@NVP magic band, 6th march in preston. Presume elsewhere around then too...


----------



## Voley (Dec 4, 2012)

killer b said:


> @NVP magic band, 6th march in preston. Presume elsewhere around then too...


FUCKING FUCKING FUCKING YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH !!!!!

You have just sent a great big fucking tingle down my spine.


----------



## killer b (Dec 4, 2012)

Spare room if you fancy a long journey...


----------



## Voley (Dec 4, 2012)

killer b said:


> Spare room if you fancy a long journey...


Cheers mate. Might take you up on that if they're not on anywhere within a hundred miles of me. God I'd fucking love it if they played The Acorn down here again but wouldn't be surprised if they did Exeter again as they went down so well there. Christ I'm so fucking excited by this.  Is it public knowledge yet? There's nowt on the Beefheart Upsifter about it yet.


----------



## killer b (Dec 4, 2012)

No idea, but preston is definitely confirmed...


----------



## Voley (Dec 4, 2012)

killer b said:


> No idea, but preston is definitely confirmed...


Ace. Isn't ATP around then? Maybe they've been tempted back by playing that again. I know that's what got them over here around March last year.

*Prays for a gig nearby*


----------



## killer b (Dec 4, 2012)

Iirc they are over for atp, couldnt be 100% on that though


----------



## Voley (Dec 4, 2012)

killer b said:


> Iirc they are over for atp, couldnt be 100% on that though


That would bode well for a gig near me.


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 5, 2012)

killer b said:


> @NVP magic band, 6th march in preston. Presume elsewhere around then too...


 
Cool! Saw them twice last year - hope they fit in Leeds..


----------



## belboid (Dec 5, 2012)

NVP said:


> Ace. Isn't ATP around then?


Fraid not, last weekend of May/first in June.  The March one last year was just cos of the delayed/bankruptcy inducing Mangum weekend


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 5, 2012)

Off to see White Noise bloke David Vorhaus next week - the maker of the original bad trip LP. Must give the LP a spin so I can hum along..


----------



## cliche guevara (Dec 5, 2012)

belboid said:


> Eels announced For next march.
> 
> 
> March 14, 2013 Belfast, Ireland Limelight
> ...


UEA too on the 26th, I'll be going to that one.


----------



## killer b (Dec 5, 2012)

kraftwerk, tate modern, february 4th-16th...

http://thequietus.com/articles/10897-kraftwerk-tate-modern

Wed 6 - _Autobahn_ (1974)
Thu 7 - _Radio-Activity_ (1975)
Fri 8 - _Trans Europe Express_ (1977)
Sat 9 - _The Man-Machine_ (1978)
Mon 11 - _Computer World_ (1981)
Tue 12 - _Techno Pop_ (1986)
Wed 13 - _The Mix_ (1991)
Thu 14 - _Tour de France_ (2003)


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 5, 2012)

Just booked tickets for AlunaGeorge on 19th Feb  Couldn't go originally as it was on the 20th and my friend is making me go and see the Deftones that night, but noticed today that they'd moved it back so now I am going, yay.


----------



## Voley (Dec 5, 2012)

seeformiles said:
			
		

> Cool! Saw them twice last year - hope they fit in Leeds..



Playing The Band On The Wall in Manchester the night after, now, too. I really hope this is a decent length tour with a date or two down this end.


----------



## belboid (Dec 5, 2012)

killer b said:


> kraftwerk, tate modern, february 4th-16th...
> 
> http://thequietus.com/articles/10897-kraftwerk-tate-modern
> 
> ...


my first thought - WOW!

my second - sixty quid a ticket, to hear music played in a concrete box absolutely _not_ designed for music?  If anyone could pull it off, it's Kraftwerk, but still


----------



## killer b (Dec 5, 2012)

As mentioned elsewhere, the laibach gig there in the spring was very well recieved. Don't think there's much chance of actually going, although I'd dearly love to do the computer world show.


----------



## Voley (Dec 6, 2012)

I saw earlier that The Magic Band are playing in Edinburgh and my heart sank, thinking they're just playing the North and an expensive journey lay ahead. But their facebook page has given me more hope:



> As some of you will have seen, the tour is definitely on! We haven't posted the finalised dates and venues yet, as we are just waiting for some final confirmations to come in, but we can promise you that *we will be covering the South through to the North*.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 6, 2012)

My Bloody Valentine

9/3 Glasgow Barrowlands
10/3 Manchester Apollo
12/3 Hammersmith Apollo


----------



## cliche guevara (Dec 7, 2012)

The XX at Brixton Academy next Sunday. Didn't really care for their first album but the new one is great.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Voley (Dec 10, 2012)

killer b said:


> @NVP magic band, 6th march in preston. Presume elsewhere around then too...


Playing Bristol a couple of nights before so I'll try not to have ruined it for you by posting setlists, raving incoherently, saying I FUCKING MET THEM AGAIN etc too much.
From facebook:


> March, 2013
> Friday 01- Brighton, Concorde 2
> Saturday 02 - Colchester, Arts Center
> Sunday 03 - OFF
> ...





seeformiles said:


> Cool! Saw them twice last year - hope they fit in Leeds..


York near enough for you?


----------



## killer b (Dec 10, 2012)

NVP said:


> Playing Bristol a couple of nights before so I'll try not to have ruined it for you by posting setlists, raving incoherently, saying I FUCKING MET THEM AGAIN etc too much.




I think ill still be able to enjoy it...


----------



## killer b (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh, the ERC/ Maxine peake are doing their 1612 overture thing in the Harris library in Preston on Sunday coming. Should be awesome.


----------



## belboid (Dec 10, 2012)

NVP said:


> Playing Bristol a couple of nights before so I'll try not to have ruined it for you by posting setlists, raving incoherently, saying I FUCKING MET THEM AGAIN etc too much.
> From facebook:
> 
> 
> York near enough for you?


Apparently they will be playing the Brudenell as well


----------



## belboid (Dec 10, 2012)

killer b said:


> Oh, the ERC/ Maxine peake are doing their 1612 overture thing in the Harris library in Preston on Sunday coming. Should be awesome.


Grrr, you jammy bastard


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 11, 2012)

belboid said:


> Apparently they will be playing the Brudenell as well


 
Now you're talking! I can stagger there and back quite easily


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 13, 2012)

FRONTIER RUCKUS - Fri 1st March - Windmill Brixton


----------



## belboid (Dec 13, 2012)

Ooh, hadn't noticed that Calexico are touring next yer!

http://www.casadecalexico.com/tours/


----------



## Hollis (Dec 15, 2012)

neil young & crazy horse... it cost me an arm and a leg and more.. but ..


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 16, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> FRONTIER RUCKUS - Fri 1st March - Windmill Brixton


 
Playing Manchester Ruby Lounge on the 19th...surprised they're coming back after poor ticket sales last time


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 16, 2012)

Chip Barm said:


> Playing Manchester Ruby Lounge on the 19th...surprised they're coming back after poor ticket sales last time


 
They have an album out on a UK label for the first time. PR etc on board. I'd expect both London shows to sell out.

http://loosemusic.com/frontierruckus/


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 16, 2012)

I really hope a decent crowd turns up at Manchester. I felt sorry for them last time.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 16, 2012)

Chip Barm said:


> I really hope a decent crowd turns up at Manchester. I felt sorry for them last time.


 
Was it Ruby Lounge last time as well?


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 16, 2012)

Yes, and another Tuesday night too


----------



## killer b (Dec 16, 2012)

killer b said:


> Oh, the ERC/ Maxine peake are doing their 1612 overture thing in the Harris library in Preston on Sunday coming. Should be awesome.


I seem to have ended up running the bar at this. I'm not sure if I'm someone who should be left in charge of a bar...


----------



## Callie (Dec 17, 2012)

The Sea and Cake yay! in March at the Scala

Kings of Convenience in May at the Roundhouse in Camden huzzah ill be listening to them over and over and over again on youtube until then


----------



## Ron Merlin (Dec 18, 2012)

Fanfare Ciocarlia at the Scala in January. Incredibly fast gypsy brass. Boban and Marko Markovic were good, but this should be immense


----------



## cliche guevara (Dec 18, 2012)

The Bronx at The Underworld February 12th. It's going to be insane.


----------



## belboid (Dec 18, 2012)

killer b said:


> I seem to have ended up running the bar at this. I'm not sure if I'm someone who should be left in charge of a bar...


hehe, I'll have to see if I can get to do the same for their gig at Sheffield Queens Club - which I've just booked tix for (Jan 18th)


----------



## Dr. Furface (Dec 19, 2012)

James Chance & Les Contorsions, Jazz Cafe 25 Feb


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 29, 2012)

Low at the Barbican in April.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

Cheers May, they're in Manchester too.


----------



## belboid (Dec 30, 2012)

May Kasahara said:


> Low at the Barbican in April.


Hmm, they're doing Manchester, but on a Thursday night (from Sheffield), tempting if I can get a lift...


----------



## nesthor (Jan 3, 2013)

*Folk The System!!! solfed benefit @ the Grosvenor SW9 26 january Robb Johnson *

https://www.facebook.com/events/575783529114646/?ref=ts&fref=ts


Saturday, January 26, 2013





7:00pm







 Robb Johnson
Cosmo
Anarcho Ukelele Dave

an evening of Radical Folk 
benefit towards www.solfed.org.uk

Waged £5
Unwaged £3


Saturday 26 January
 


The Grosvenor
17 Sidney Road, Stockwell, SW9 0TP London


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 5, 2013)

Fucked Up back in Manchester in May supporting Titus Andronicus who I'm not familiar with but just downloaded some stuff. They'll need to be good with FU supporting.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jan 6, 2013)

Pigbag - Half Moon, Putney, 25th Jan
Lee Scratch Perry, Jazz Cafe, Camden, 27th Jan.
Trouble Funk - Islington Assembly Hall, 15/16th March


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jan 9, 2013)

Dr. Furface said:


> James Chance & Les Contorsions, Jazz Cafe 25 Feb


Bollox it's been cancelled!


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jan 9, 2013)

Dr. Furface said:


> Bollox it's been cancelled!


 Was quite looking forward to that.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jan 10, 2013)

The Pharcyde performing 'Bizarre Ride II...' at The Jazz Cafe


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 10, 2013)

Going to see this band of reprobates on Saturday along with Rancid and Idiot Strength...will be a nostalgic old punk affair....a sure sign of impending midlife crisis


----------



## Maggot (Jan 10, 2013)

The Black Keys and the Flaming Lips are touring together!


Unfortunately only in the States so far.


----------



## Onket (Jan 15, 2013)

The Specials on tour in a few months. Extra date in Brixton not sold out yet. Dunno if I can afford/make it, though.

Chas n Dave on a massive tour in a few month, too. Unmissable as Dave is coming out of retirement for it.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 15, 2013)

Terry Hall said the last tour would be the last, so I'm done with seeing The Specials. Also last time wasn't as good as the first gigs they played and the recent 6music live gig did nothing for me.


----------



## Onket (Jan 15, 2013)

I saw (I think) 2 out of the last 3 tours and the first was better by far.

Still might go if it's possible, though.


----------



## Clashbore (Jan 16, 2013)

Onket said:


> I saw (I think) 2 out of the last 3 tours and the first was better by far.
> 
> Still might go if it's possible, though.


----------



## Onket (Jan 16, 2013)

Seen him before.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jan 17, 2013)

pssst... The Knife are playing The Roundhouse on 8 May. Tix go on sale this Friday 18/1 at 9am!


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 17, 2013)

The Pharcyde...Manchester 8th Feb


----------



## clicker (Jan 18, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-21061287

Uncle Frank comes out to play........having seen Dweezil last year, this'll be a must do.....remember seeing the film about 30 years ago near Leicester Square, stinking of old goat and patchouli oil.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 18, 2013)

Dr. Furface said:


> pssst... The Knife are playing The Roundhouse on 8 May. Tix go on sale this Friday 18/1 at 9am!


 
Absolutely guted they aren't playing anywhere up north. Their live shows look stunning.


----------



## belboid (Jan 18, 2013)

small Sigur Ros tour (London, Mancs, Glasgow, Wolverhampton), and one night at Jodrell Bank, which is tempting.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 18, 2013)

belboid said:


> small Sigur Ros tour (London, Mancs, Glasgow, Wolverhampton), and one night at Jodrell Bank, which is tempting.


I've just bought tickets for Sigur Ros at Jodrell Bank on 30th August
We've got tickets for Manc as well


----------



## belboid (Jan 18, 2013)

is that the bank holiday weekend?  I cant work out what I might be doing then, yet, and I bet its sold out b y the time I do know


----------



## Shirl (Jan 18, 2013)

belboid said:


> is that the bank holiday weekend? I cant work out what I might be doing then, yet, and I bet its sold out b y the time I do know


No, the Monday before is the bank holiday. I had to check because we usually do Solfest which is the Bank holiday weekend


----------



## belboid (Jan 18, 2013)

cool, cheers.  There's a vague possibility I can get me arse in gear then...


----------



## baldrick (Jan 18, 2013)

Howling bells are touring but only one date in the UK so far. Fingers crossed.

I wanna go see MJ Cole next month but no one will come with me 

Trying not to spend shed loads on gig tickets this year, supposed too be saving money.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 18, 2013)

Caitlin Rose - Windmill 3rd March - tickets flying out
Also Frontier Ruckus 1st March


----------



## belboid (Jan 18, 2013)

twistedAM said:


> Caitlin Rose - Windmill 3rd March - tickets flying out


hmm, she's doing rthe Ruby Lounge & Brudenell as well. Tempting.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 18, 2013)

belboid said:


> hmm, she's doing rthe Ruby Lounge & Brudenell as well. Tempting.


 
I;d say those will be well busy; she sold out Dingwalls down here.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jan 18, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> Absolutely guted they aren't playing anywhere up north. Their live shows look stunning.


I'm absolutely gutted they sold out 2 nights before I could get home at 1pm to buy mine!


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 19, 2013)

The_Reverend_M said:


> The Pharcyde performing 'Bizarre Ride II...' at The Jazz Cafe


 
Aargh, I wish I had not found out about this...I have no money


----------



## marty21 (Jan 21, 2013)

Aimee Mann at the Royal Festival Hall on the 28th January - liked her since the 80s -


----------



## HST (Jan 21, 2013)

clicker said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-21061287
> 
> Uncle Frank comes out to play........having seen Dweezil last year, this'll be a must do.....remember seeing the film about 30 years ago near Leicester Square, stinking of old goat and patchouli oil.


 
More like 40 years ago I think.


----------



## killer b (Jan 21, 2013)

Onket said:


> Chas n Dave on a massive tour in a few month, too. Unmissable as Dave is coming out of retirement for it.


support by the mrs mills experience, according to Facebook. They seem to be doing alright for themselves...


----------



## clicker (Jan 21, 2013)

HST said:


> More like 40 years ago I think.


 I'm  far far too young to have seen it first time around!!! I think it was shown again to coincide with franks hammersmith gigs?


----------



## Onket (Jan 21, 2013)

killer b said:


> support by the mrs mills experience, according to Facebook. They seem to be doing alright for themselves...


 
Are they supporting the whole tour? Fair play to them if so. They've got strong links to this website, haven't they?


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2013)

Onket said:


> Are they supporting the whole tour? Fair play to them if so. They've got strong links to this website, haven't they?


One support gig at Brighton Concorde confirmed so far, and possibly another at a fabulous venue later in the year. I can't wait!

More details will be revealed at www.mrsmills.org soon!


----------



## colacubes (Jan 21, 2013)

I am already excited and it is 3 months away


----------



## Onket (Jan 21, 2013)

editor said:


> One support gig at Brighton Concorde confirmed so far, and possibly another at a fabulous venue later in the year. I can't wait!
> 
> More details will be revealed at www.mrsmills.org soon!


 
Brighton is a possibility for me. Worthing more likely, or possibly Chichester.


----------



## Onket (Jan 21, 2013)

p.s. Just noticed the drummer!


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2013)

Onket said:


> p.s. Just noticed the drummer!


He's a handsome chap, isn't he? 

Four fifths of the band are long time urbanites, so I guess this as close to an urban house band as we can get!


----------



## Onket (Jan 21, 2013)

Excellent, I had no idea. All the best with it. Hopefully I'll get a chance to see you at some point (try to get the Worthing gig!).


----------



## belboid (Jan 22, 2013)

blimey, this looks tempting

http://bronteblog.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/patti-smith-in-concert-in-haworth.html?m=1


----------



## killer b (Jan 22, 2013)

A couple of the furious 5 (melle Mel & Scorpio) are playing a tiny nightclub round the corner from me on 15th Feb. Might have to go to that...


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 22, 2013)

The Computers are doing a free tour to promote their new single. I can't say I'm that taken with it but they're good live.

21 January - LONDON, The Lexington
23 January - MANCHESTER, Roadhouse
24 January - GLASGOW, Bar Bloc
25 January - BIRMINGHAM, The Sunflower Lounge
26 January - BRISTOL, The Mother’s Ruin


----------



## belboid (Jan 25, 2013)

Shirl said:


> I've just bought tickets for Sigur Ros at Jodrell Bank on 30th August


I'll see you there!  

Still not actually entirely sure we can go, but wtf, if I dont get the tix, we definitely wont be doing!


----------



## sim667 (Jan 25, 2013)

I want sigur ros tickets, but they're all gone 

I've got squarepusher tickets, but its looking like I cant go too


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jan 25, 2013)

*Young Marble Giants* are playing at Dingwalls on Sunday 10th Feb
*Skip McDonald* (aka Little Axe) is playing The Islington Thu 21st March
*The Fall* are playing at the Clapham Grand on Fri 17th May


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jan 26, 2013)

*23 Skidoo* and *Mekon* at the Half Moon, Putney on Fri 22nd February


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 27, 2013)

Massive Attack, Adam Curtis and Punch Drunk at Manchester International Festival. 8 shows in July.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-21187365


----------



## Dr Nookie (Jan 31, 2013)

Going to see Dinosaur Jnr on Monday. Can't wait!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 1, 2013)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs in Manchester in May


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 1, 2013)

Chip Barm said:


> Massive Attack, Adam Curtis and Punch Drunk at Manchester International Festival. 8 shows in July.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-21187365


 
Got my tickets today at a bargain £12 each for Greater Mcr residents!


----------



## tbtommyb (Feb 2, 2013)

Anyone heading to ISAM 2.0 in March?


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Feb 2, 2013)

tbtommyb said:


> Anyone heading to ISAM 2.0 in March?


 
I want to...


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 5, 2013)

Dead Can Dance in April - yay


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Feb 5, 2013)

Big Daddy Kane doing two nights at The Jazz Cafe in April


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 6, 2013)

I think I posted this in the MBV thread a couple of times, but not here.

My Bloody Valentine in Manchestester in March, for my 40th. Hehehe!


----------



## electroplated (Feb 6, 2013)

Just been reminded I'm seeing Kraftwerk this Saturday


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Feb 6, 2013)

The Postal Service at Brixton Academy


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 8, 2013)

Carter Tutti and Mika Vainio at Heaven in May.


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm now a convert to Michael Chapman after seeing him last week with Thurston Moore.. it was my first gig of the year and the bar has been set high.

I bought tickets for Dizraeli and The Small Gods for Bristol on March 16th.


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 15, 2013)

Tonight in Nottingham - Rodney P and Klasnekoff @ the Lacehouse.


----------



## belboid (Feb 20, 2013)

a few PIL dates announced
*Oxford, O2 Academy, UK, June 9th 2013*
_(Pre-sale opens, Wednesday Feb 20th at 9am)_
*Leicester, O2 Academy, UK, June10th 2013*_(Pre-sale opens, Wednesday Feb 20th at 9am)_
*Brighton , Dome, UK, 27th June 2013*_(Pre-sale opens, Wednesday Feb 20th at 9am)_
*Manchester, Ritz, UK, 28th June 2013*
_(Pre-sale opens, Wednesday Feb 20th at 9am)_

I cant quite decide whether or not to go and see Veronica Falls on monday...


----------



## killer b (Feb 20, 2013)

moonsi til said:


> I'm now a convert to Michael Chapman after seeing him last week with Thurston Moore.. it was my first gig of the year and the bar has been set high.


they were brilliant. i wasn't expecting much from moore 'cause i'm not usually a big fan of blokes with accoustic guitars, but he was superb. chapman was great as ever, and the noise collab they did at the end was awesome.


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 22, 2013)

Oi killer b Seen this?...Carter Tutti at Salford

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...ediacityuk-salford-quays-host-musical-1337463

https://supporters.salford.ac.uk/carter-tutti-holly-herndon-mark-leckey


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 22, 2013)

Fuck it's sold out already


----------



## belboid (Feb 22, 2013)

Just booked for Caitlin Rose next friday.  Which makes it three gigs in a week, should be fun.


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 24, 2013)

Me and doggy are off to see Martin Simpson at Pave, in Hull, next Thursday.


----------



## catinthehat (Feb 26, 2013)

I am overjoyed at the number of Icelandics in the UK atm.  Monsters and Men, Mugison and Sigur Ros.  Going to Sigur Ros this Saturday and it should be interesting as there is a bit of a new line up - keyboard player is new but on the plus side he is from Minor Reflection.


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm missing Richard Hawley at Hull City Hall as I type.  The Jazz at Pave is pretty good though...


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 26, 2013)

Ruts dc on 9th of March


----------



## Dr. Furface (Feb 26, 2013)

Laurel Halo at XOYO on 25 April


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 28, 2013)

Mogwai peforming Zidane at Manchester International Festival


----------



## Dr. Furface (Mar 1, 2013)

Phosphorescent @ Village Underground, Wed 15 May


----------



## tbtommyb (Mar 3, 2013)

The_Reverend_M said:


> I want to...


decided to flog my ticket, if you want it


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Mar 3, 2013)

Ta but have got some now.


----------



## Clashbore (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## marty21 (Mar 6, 2013)

The Rockingbirds - at the Borderline in London on April 3rd


----------



## Callie (Mar 7, 2013)

Saw The Sea and Cake tonight at The Scala. It was ace. Whywhywhy don't I go to more gigs?!


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 8, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> Me and doggy are off to see Martin Simpson at Pave, in Hull, next Thursday.


 
Well, that was bloody brilliant.  No-one has a right to play the guitar _that_ well!


----------



## ska invita (Mar 13, 2013)

Easter weekend - African Head Charge are back in some shape or form...





Fozzie Bear


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 13, 2013)

ska invita said:


> Easter weekend - African Head Charge are back in some shape or form...
> 
> 
> Fozzie Bear


 
looks interesting! NIght after is the big u-roy / yellowman / everyone bash at the brixton academy, and also Marshall Allen at Cafe OTO!


----------



## killer b (Mar 13, 2013)

will marshall allen be worth checking out Fozzie Bear ? he's playing at my local on the same tour, but i'm slightly put off by his hippie traveling companion...


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 13, 2013)

killer b said:


> will marshall allen be worth checking out Fozzie Bear ? he's playing at my local on the same tour, but i'm slightly put off by his hippie traveling companion...


 
The Gong bloke? We have two nights in London and I have tried to specify the non-Gong one. But my mate can only make the Gong night... 

I've not seen Allen before but have had good reports and I think it's worth checking these old dudes if you can see them in small spaces. I saw Roscoe Mitchell from art ensemble of chicago last month and he was flippin' great.


----------



## killer b (Mar 13, 2013)

aye, you're right. i should go. he's in his 90s apparently... touring in your 90s is a bit hardcore.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 13, 2013)

killer b said:


> aye, you're right. i should go. he's in his 90s apparently... touring in your 90s is a bit hardcore.


 
I think, generally, seeing old Jazz dudes is better than seeing old Reggae dudes, IME.


----------



## DontSayYouWont (Mar 13, 2013)

<ed: way too much spammage fella. This is a discussion board, not a free advertising resource>


----------



## tufty79 (Mar 17, 2013)

Chip Barm said:


> Mogwai peforming Zidane at Manchester International Festival


same.
might be going alonesome, so have sorted out gigcompany, but may well put out a 'urbanites! pint?' request closer to the time.
going on the saturday. can't fucking wait


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 17, 2013)

We're going on the Friday. I've got tickets for me and the teenager. Gutted I never got one of the £12 tickets for my youngest though


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 18, 2013)

I saw 'Dizraeli & The Small Gods' in Bristol on Saturday who were amazing. I have a trapped nerve in my shoulder so stood at the back as I was scared to be bumped into and oh my god the talking......though my mates said it wasn't much better near the front.

I have decided to go back and see them in Brum on May 29th for a bargain £9.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 19, 2013)

anyone else going to see The Rockingbirds on April 3rd?


----------



## Voley (Mar 19, 2013)

The Fall - Falmouth Pavilions, Friday 24th May

I first saw them 30 years ago.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 20, 2013)

NVP said:


> The Fall - Falmouth Pavilions, Friday 24th May
> 
> I first saw them 30 years ago.


 same line up?


----------



## Voley (Mar 20, 2013)

marty21 said:


> same line up?


One of them is.


----------



## Voley (Mar 20, 2013)

> _"If it's me and your granny on bongos, then it's The Fall"_


----------



## DontSayYouWont (Mar 20, 2013)

DontSayYouWont said:


> <ed: way too much spammage fella. This is a discussion board, not a free advertising resource>


I dont get it??? Theres loads here with their flyers up how is it different??


----------



## Flipp (Mar 21, 2013)

*An afternoon with Steve Hillage, Miquette Giraudy and the Mirror System - Sunday 7th April - Hebden Bridge Trades Club.*
Steve will do a mini guitar masterclass followed Miquette joining him onstage and they will then perform some of the album Rainbow Dome Musick, their 70s chillout classic before morphing into Mirror System their current chillout project along with visuals....
This is an exclusive live gig which Steve and Miquette have agreed to do to raise funds for the Trades...tickets are literally flying out tho so grab em while you can..


----------



## sim667 (Mar 21, 2013)

I've got a die antwoord ticket for london, a destroyers ticket for me birthday in brighton, and I'm debating buying a modeselektor ticket for london in may......

Too much on at the moment!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 21, 2013)

Clashbore said:


>


 
At first I thought "yay Protex", then I noticed it was part of the promoters name.
Then I noticed Supertramp were playing and that is was quite good value.


----------



## belboid (Mar 21, 2013)

Modest Mouse announced several dates - http://www.modestmouse.com/photoblog/tours/

Can't decide between Leeds and Manchester...


----------



## nesthor (Mar 26, 2013)

Drongos For Europe....... @ The Grosvenor London SW9 20 april 2013

ruck against workfare

https://www.facebook.com/events/480639681988576/?fref=ts

Drongos For Europe
Blatoidea
Unfixed
Plastic Scumbag

£5 waged
£3 unwaged


The Grosvenor
17 Sidney Road, Stockwell, SW9 0TP London


----------



## tufty79 (Mar 30, 2013)

steve mason in a week and a bit. rah.


----------



## big eejit (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## ska invita (Mar 30, 2013)

'In the early 90s, members of SP23 were all working with the Spiral Tribe Sound System. A creative collective that openly aligned itself with the free party and free festival movements. At the core of the free music scene were values of sharing, openness and inclusion. Values that should have a place in society, but in a country ruled by the ideologies of Thatcherite privatisation, they were not to be tolerated. After a year of organising events in remote locations, the Spiral Tribe Sound System learnt this the hard way.


As opposition from the authorities grew to the free festival and free party movement, members of Spiral Tribe began thinking of leaving the country. Though key figures within the group had been arrested and bailed (for allegedly organising the famous Castlemorton Common free festival) the sound system (and a mobile recording studio) managed to escape to Europe in a convoy of matt black military vehicles...

Nine of the original Spirals, now work independently as successful producers, artists and/or performers. But they still work together – under the name SP23. 23 years ago SP23 began a nomadic journey with the Spiral Tribe Sound System, operating strictly underground. Today, as an international creative collective and pioneers of live electronic dance music, SP23 play regularly to packed venues across Europe. This April, the full SP23 crew will be returning to the UK for one London date'
http://sp23.org/


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Mar 31, 2013)

This coming Friday


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Warpaint tickets on sale this Friday.

28/10 Glasgow O2 
29/10 Manchester Academy
30/10 London O2


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 2, 2013)

killer b said:


> will marshall allen be worth checking out Fozzie Bear ? he's playing at my local on the same tour, but i'm slightly put off by his hippie traveling companion...


 
I ended up going both nights - it was pretty great. The first night with Mr Gong was quite fun, the film they showed was pretty wacky. There was a small amount of what can only be described as Beat Poetry  but it seemed to fit quite well.

2nd night was "deeper" and had some amazing moments, but went on a tad too long for me (possibly because I went to both nights!)

Well worth it though.


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 2, 2013)

Nobunny at Brixton Windmill on April 21st. with support from urban 75's no 1 favouite band Atomic Suplex


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 2, 2013)

ska invita

did you go to African Head Charge?


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 2, 2013)

Went to see Swans last night.  My ears are still ringing.


----------



## killer b (Apr 2, 2013)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I ended up going both nights - it was pretty great. The first night with Mr Gong was quite fun, the film they showed was pretty wacky. There was a small amount of what can only be described as Beat Poetry  but it seemed to fit quite well.
> 
> 2nd night was "deeper" and had some amazing moments, but went on a tad too long for me (possibly because I went to both nights!)
> 
> Well worth it though.


I think a date clash is going to make me miss it. 

The date clash is with Swans though, so its not all bad...


----------



## ska invita (Apr 2, 2013)

Fozzie Bear said:


> ska invita
> 
> did you go to African Head Charge?


nah, i didnt get anywhere this easter, but i do feel as close to human as ive felt all year... exhaustion has been  kicking in and got some much needed rest...really need some spring sunshine now...also was hit with winter gas and electric bill which cleared me out, so having to make my own fun for a bit.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 2, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> Nobunny at Brixton Windmill on April 21st. with support from urban 75's no 1 favouite band Atomic Suplex


 
Ooh, that sounds good. I'm deffo up for that.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 2, 2013)

Rockingbirds tomorrow night at the Borderline (London)  - tickets are about a tenner


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 3, 2013)

Friday


----------



## sojourner (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm actually going to a gig this weekend. They come very few and far between these days due to poverty. Me and the fella were meant to be going but the day after I got the tix he got a fucking gig booked on him 

So instead I'm going to play out in Hebden Bridge with 3 of his former band-mates instead  System 7 here we come!!


----------



## ska invita (Apr 4, 2013)

will be getting down to this for sure






http://www.residentadvisor.net/event.aspx?462830


----------



## marty21 (Apr 4, 2013)

the rockingbirds were great btw


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 9, 2013)

I have tickets for Pere Ubu though I have never knowingly heard anything bu them. BF is going and after reading about them I thought I'd say yes to a ticket too.. will listen to something before April 21st.


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 9, 2013)

ska invita said:


> will be getting down to this for sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good as it will be, i went fairly recently and it was just so rammed it was a bit tricky to enjoy the main room. not a bad club though


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 10, 2013)

I've just bought a ticket to see Georgie Fame at the Brudenell in Leeds - should be nice and intimate!


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 10, 2013)

Young Marble Giants  are playing at the Union Chapel, Sept 29th.
Pigbag are playing at the Brudenell in Leeds on 13th July.


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 11, 2013)

*ADF *
IndigO2 tomorrow night 17 May 2013


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 12, 2013)

Supporting "Lindy Pop" - tonight at the Chemic in Leeds. Free in and free fruit!


----------



## tufty79 (Apr 12, 2013)

just got a ticket to see the national in paris in november
it'll sink in properly after another coffee 

caturday edit: also going to manchester, and london (twice). thanks to my friends for sorting me out pre-payday on some of that.

and i've got mogwai in july and nick cave in october.


steve mason was absolutely ASTOUNDING in manchester on wednesday fwiw - he's got my gig mojo going again


----------



## ska invita (Apr 13, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> good as it will be, i went fairly recently and it was just so rammed it was a bit tricky to enjoy the main room. not a bad club though


went to the Exit REcords Brithday at Fire last night, dream lineup, was looking forward to it and missioned it out on a tired Friday night - got inside and the venue was sold out way over capacity, zero room to dance, a complete scrum in every room, claustrophobic and dangerous, the girls i was with squashed even worse, toilets forget it, pity the poor guy i head saying "oh shit im coming up hard" in what was basically a kettle.

i left before 2am pissed off and angry. If this is what passes as clubbing today then fuck it i want no part of it. Based on what you say Im going to give this SubDub thing a miss too (littleseb)...not going through that again. I know The_Reverend_M was there last night too, wonder what he made of it.


----------



## killer b (Apr 13, 2013)

had the same problem at aphex twin at the warehouse project last year. way oversold, no-one could enjoy it (also got groped, which was a bit  ).

shame, 'cause the venue was incredible. few hundred less people and it'd have been class.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 13, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> steve mason was absolutely ASTOUNDING in manchester on wednesday fwiw - he's got my gig mojo going again


 
Shit I completely forgot that. Would've been a good remedy for my shit week at work.


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 13, 2013)

ska invita said:


> went to the Exit REcords Brithday at Fire last night, dream lineup, was looking forward to it and missioned it out on a tried Friday night - got inside and the venue was sold out way over capacity, zero room to dance, a complete scrum in every room, claustrophobic and dangerous, the girls i was with squashed even worse, toilets forget it, pity their poor guy i head saying "oh shit im coming up hard" in what was basically a kettle.
> 
> i left before 2am pissed off and angry. If this is what passes as clubbing today then fuck it i want no part of it. Based on what you say Im going to give this SubDub thing a miss too (littleseb)...not going through that again. I know The_Reverend_M was there last night too, wonder what he made of it.


Oh it wasn't as bad as that at subdub, it didn't feel oversold just busy! And I like a bit more space for that kind of thing


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 13, 2013)

And the second room was really good and had plenty of room, it was just the main room that was packed


----------



## ska invita (Apr 13, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> Oh it wasn't as bad as that at subdub, it didn't feel oversold just busy! And I like a bit more space for that kind of thing


im feeling a bit traumatised by it, so even busy is too busy....people eh? too many of them if you ask me 
ive been to subdub at cable once before and i now i think back it was only because i was feeling strong that i put up with occasionally having to push people out of my space and even having a go at a couple of pogoing hipsters falling all over the place. queued up for an hour outside as well to get in. fuck it, not worth the money and energy.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 13, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> And the second room was really good and had plenty of room, it was just the main room that was packed


yeah but the sound is nothing compared to the main room....which is often a problem as it forces everyone into the main room. Had that at Jamm for Twinkle Brothers - the capacity of the whole venue squashing into room 1.
Yesterday at Fire was packed in every corner, every room, every corridor and every bar....horrible

enough moaning


----------



## klang (Apr 13, 2013)

ska invita said:


> went to the Exit REcords Brithday at Fire last night, dream lineup, was looking forward to it and missioned it out on a tired Friday night - got inside and the venue was sold out way over capacity, zero room to dance, a complete scrum in every room, claustrophobic and dangerous, the girls i was with squashed even worse, toilets forget it, pity the poor guy i head saying "oh shit im coming up hard" in what was basically a kettle.
> 
> i left before 2am pissed off and angry. If this is what passes as clubbing today then fuck it i want no part of it. Based on what you say Im going to give this SubDub thing a miss too (littleseb)...not going through that again. I know The_Reverend_M was there last night too, wonder what he made of it.


hmmm, shame really. i'll be there if you change your mind.....have a think, we'll have a laugh!


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Apr 14, 2013)

ska invita said:


> went to the Exit REcords Brithday at Fire last night, dream lineup, was looking forward to it and missioned it out on a tired Friday night - got inside and the venue was sold out way over capacity, zero room to dance, a complete scrum in every room, claustrophobic and dangerous, the girls i was with squashed even worse, toilets forget it, pity the poor guy i head saying "oh shit im coming up hard" in what was basically a kettle.
> 
> i left before 2am pissed off and angry. If this is what passes as clubbing today then fuck it i want no part of it. Based on what you say Im going to give this SubDub thing a miss too (littleseb)...not going through that again. I know The_Reverend_M was there last night too, wonder what he made of it.


 
You said it, mate! Utterly ridiculous! There's been a LOT of complaining on the Facebook event page and to D-Bridge himself - hope Exit learn to NEVER work with Basslaced again!

I got in the venue about 11:30pm and the main room was already nearing capacity - moved on to room 2, which was fine for Amit, though getting busier and busier. Then the mainroom for d-bridge - oh my... so ram-jammed we ended up dancing in the adjoining bar! Same thing for Bad Company - found it bit weird and frustrating knowing the DJs were actually in the room next door but the soundsystem in the bar was decent enough and you had SPACE! Went outside for some air only to find that when trying to get back in one entrance was approaching a lethal crush situation and the other security were saying is exit only...! Eventually they let us back in this way. I can only assume after all the crushing some people went home as by 4am you had a bit of space to dance again - well in room 2 anyway, didn't actually dance in the main room till Marcus Intalex at 5am! Near the end of his set the MC announced the after party would now be free and carry on in the main room (refunds available for those that had bought tix) - some consolation at least for an arse-ache of a night! Me mates weren't up for staying much longer though. Oh well.

ska - sorry I didn't get back to your calls - signal in there was a bitch!


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Apr 14, 2013)

...so NEVER go to a BassLaced night OR Fire!


----------



## ska invita (Apr 14, 2013)

yes Rev, texted you but when i got home i saw the texts had failed! In the past id have stuck it out, but i just didnt have strength to hold out till it emptied out...squeeze on trains to go to work, face lots of people at work, squeeze back on the train to get home, jump on the bus to go out, last thing i can face on a friday night is more crush of people...still a bit pissed off tbh, but oh well these things happen. Our paths will cross one of these day Rev  ... i was in the room for Amits set as it happens...


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Apr 14, 2013)

Don't blame you - one my mates left about 3:45am - he's now saying he might never go to a rave again.
Ha! Yes, one day


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 15, 2013)

dlx1 said:


> *ADF *
> IndigO2 tomorrow night 17 May 2013


 

 Next month we in April now. _I do know that year it is thou _


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 15, 2013)

hm well i got to say again, i have no complaints at all about Cable as a club, whereas it sounds like this Fire place is v badly/dangerously run. it was just a popular night the one at Cable.


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 16, 2013)

I just got tickets for Daniel Johnston and guests (including Jeffrey Lewis) at the Barbican, doing an anniversary Hi How Are You show.... when i last saw him at the barbican he only played 3 songs, but then at the Windmill he played for about an hour and it was one of the best shows I've ever seen, so hopefully he is on form.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 16, 2013)

Going to see the Wildhearts doing a '20th Anniversary of Earth Vs...' show in June. Loved that album at the time - 20 fucking years ago.


----------



## Utopia (Apr 17, 2013)

Just got Vampire Weekend tickets for the Troxy early next month, smashing band.


----------



## cozmikbrew (Apr 17, 2013)

Brighton Punx Picnic this Friday to Sunday,P.A.I.N,AOS3,Eastfield+shit loads more http://punxpicnic.wordpress.com/brighton-punx-picnic-2013/


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 17, 2013)

killer b said:


> had the same problem at aphex twin at the warehouse project last year. way oversold, no-one could enjoy it (also got groped, which was a bit  ).
> 
> shame, 'cause the venue was incredible. few hundred less people and it'd have been class.


 
I was there too. Got a bit much for me (too much mdma) and I had to take a breather in room 2 for half an hour. 

Still a top night tho!


----------



## killer b (Apr 17, 2013)

dunno, everyone else other than aphex was shit, and it was so crowded in aphex i couldn't really enjoy that. and the smoking area was a total joke.


----------



## Boycey (Apr 17, 2013)

anyone going to the Daedalus and Clark soundcrash thing this weekend? trying to blag myself a ticket, may be on my lonesome and would be good to bump into some urbz up for a dance.


----------



## killer b (Apr 17, 2013)

dunno if they've announced all the dates yet, but the preston leg of the Culture Shock tour is 15th October at the continental...


----------



## Callie (Apr 18, 2013)

Wayne Shorter at the Barbican in November  should I?


----------



## Redeyes (Apr 23, 2013)

The Fall are playing at The Grand theatre in Clitheroe on Thursday. 45 tickets left when I bought mine yesterday...


----------



## belboid (Apr 23, 2013)

Redeyes said:


> The Fall are playing at The Grand theatre in Clitheroe on Thursday. 45 tickets left when I bought mine yesterday...


ooh, tempting.  First time I saw them was at Clitheroe Castle


----------



## Sirena (Apr 23, 2013)

Is anyone going to the Peckham Dolehouse Reunion on May 3rd?  It's an all-nighter at Peckham Palais for £9 and has Back To The Planet and RDF headlining.  This is the backstory from the Peckham wiki page....

"In the early 1990s Peckham was a centre of underground music,partly due to a large squat in a disused, 2 floor DHSS building in Collyer Place near Peckham High Street. ...In 1989 the squatters adopted the name _Dole House Crew_ and along with another local group of squatters called the "Green Circus", held regular gigs/parties in the building. Upstairs was a large live gig room and downstairs was a rave music DJ set up. There were also two bars, a vegan cafe and a chill out lounge. During the week, any empty rooms were utilised for bands or artists. Some notable bands who regularly played gigs at the Dole House were: The Levellers, Citizen Fish, and Radical Dance Faction. Up to 1,000 people could be squeezed into the squat and from February 1990 it was regularly filled to capacity. Those involved provided music at various free festivals in the 1990s and also assistance to the then budding Deptford urban free festival (later the Fordham Park urban free festival). They moved on to many other South East London venues after the Peckham Dolehouse was evicted in late October 1990. A squatted social centre called the Spike Surplus Scheme ran from 1998 until being evicted by the council in 2009."


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 24, 2013)

Chip Barm said:


> Warpaint tickets on sale this Friday.
> 
> 28/10 Glasgow O2
> 29/10 Manchester Academy
> 30/10 London O2


 
Thanks for the reminder mate, just got tickets for the London date  I can make them Mr K's birthday present...a double winner 

Going to see Low on Tuesday night. Can't wait


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 24, 2013)

Low tomorrow for me all being well ie, there's tickets left on the door.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 24, 2013)

Fennesz is playing St Johns church Shoreditch (where they shot the middlebrow TV comedy "Rev") end of June.

Also The Arkestra are playing Cafe OTO for five nights in August.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 24, 2013)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Also The Arkestra are playing Cafe OTO for five nights in August.


 
might have to go for that. have you seen them recently Fozzie? Or anyone?


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 26, 2013)

Drop Beats Not Bombs 10th Anniversary - Birmingham - May 4th.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 26, 2013)

ska invita said:


> might have to go for that. have you seen them recently Fozzie? Or anyone?


 
Not seen them but saw Marshall Allen recently and he was good. Friends say they are sometimes amazing, sometimes less so, but always worth seeing.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 26, 2013)

Mogwai are doing the Zidane show in London at The Barbican 26th July

And Pissed Jeans have dates in Leeds (4/7) and London (5/7) They better organise more because I already have tickets for Massive Attack/Adam Curtis on the 4th


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 27, 2013)

The Orb LIVE The Playground Festival at O2 Academy Brixton two nights 7th & 8th June mm MONEY 
Top lineup but No Banco de Gaia  

New album in June                                                                                                                                             

And Leftfield on Friday night


----------



## Part 2 (May 4, 2013)

Heartless Bastards 13/9 at Manchester Ruby Lounge


----------



## Part 2 (May 6, 2013)

Chip Barm said:


> And Pissed Jeans have dates in Leeds (4/7) and London (5/7) They better organise more because I already have tickets for Massive Attack/Adam Curtis on the 4th


 
Fucking hell it gets worse, Hookworms are supporting.


----------



## plurker (May 7, 2013)

I'm looking forward to seeing Femi Kuti on Thurs, The Soul Rebels Brass Band at village underground (i love gigs there) and Woodkid - more for the visuals than the music tbh!


----------



## Part 2 (May 8, 2013)

18th May Fuck Buttons Manchester Deaf Institute


----------



## belboid (May 8, 2013)

Chip Barm said:


> 18th May Fuck Buttons Manchester Deaf Institute


hmm, a warm up show. Warm up for what, I wonder.

Oh, its Primavera. And other festies.  Curses.


----------



## belboid (May 8, 2013)

Deerhoof out and about in June

Friday 21st June - Royal Festival Hall, London (part of Yoko Ono's Meltdown)
http://meltdown.southbankcentre.co.uk/2013/events/deerhoof/

Saturday 22nd June - The Haunt, Brighton
http://www.seetickets.com/Event/DEERHOOF/The-Haunt/710932

Sunday 23rd June - The Fleece, Bristol
http://www.seetickets.com/event/deerhoof/the-fleece/710939

Monday 24th June - Hare And Hounds, Birmingham
http://hareandhoundskingsheath.co.uk/event-listings/

Tuesday 25th June - Gorilla, Manchester
http://www.nowwave.co.uk/

Wednesday 26th June - Bodega, Nottingham
http://www.alt-tickets.co.uk/alttickets/home_deerhoof.html

Thursday 27th June - Cellar, Oxford
http://cellaroxford.co.uk/


----------



## moonsi til (May 13, 2013)

Dizraeli and The Small Gods Brum 02 on May 29th which is a rescheduled show. I saw them in Bristol in March but it was a boozy night so missed a fair bit of them and tickets are only £9. Also gave BF a ticket for his birthday who hasn't seen them.

Bought tickets this morning for Temples and Charlie Boyer and The Voyeurs for Hare & Hounds in Brum on June 19th. I will admit to not knowingly know who Temples are. I bought the tickets for the bargain price of £7.75 for Charlie Boyer and The Voyeurs who I saw support TOY last year.


----------



## big eejit (May 13, 2013)

Handsome Family on tour at the moment. You can hear full stream of their new album (Wilderness) here:

http://www.npr.org/2013/05/12/182867242/first-listen-the-handsome-family-wilderness


----------



## Lazy Llama (May 14, 2013)

George Clinton & Parliament Funkadelic at the Clapham Grand, Fri 17th July. 
£32 a ticket though....


----------



## killer b (May 14, 2013)

Lazy Llama said:


> George Clinton & Parliament Funkadelic at the Clapham Grand, Fri 17th July.
> £32 a ticket though....


that's what you'd expect to pay for funkadelic isn't it? it's not 1985 anymore, prices do go up for this stuff...


----------



## Lazy Llama (May 14, 2013)

killer b said:


> that's what you'd expect to pay for funkadelic isn't it? it's not 1985 anymore, prices do go up for this stuff...


Okay, it's £325 each for the Royal Box - see you in there?


----------



## killer b (May 14, 2013)

per person or per box?


----------



## colacubes (May 14, 2013)

Public Service Broadcasting at the British Library on 7th June


----------



## rutabowa (May 14, 2013)

Los Explosivos (Mexico City) + Fat White Family (Brixton) playing at Brixton Windmill, Monday June 10th... Explosivos only in the UK for a small number of dates!


----------



## Lazy Llama (May 14, 2013)

killer b said:


> per person or per box?


I didn't look that closely but it looks to be per person.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 15, 2013)

Slim Cessna's Auto Club on Sunday


----------



## Voley (May 16, 2013)

I thought George Clinton was awful when I saw him. No songs I recognised, just one long, interminable jam. Really really disappointing. I actually left before the end it was that bad.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 16, 2013)

I left before he even came on stage  It was already one long interminable jam, I had been standing at the front for three hours and was bored shitless. Occasionally yet another band member would wander on, to wild applause, and then join in with the noodling. Biggest waste of gig money ever.


----------



## seeformiles (May 16, 2013)

Just got a ticket to see "Ginger Baker's Jazz Confusion" at the Brudenell in Leeds. I'm interested to see if he's as grumpy an old fucker as I think he is.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 16, 2013)

I would gladly pay £32 to get out of seeing George Clinton ever again.

I am going to see Helm, Fennesz and William Basinski in a church soon though http://stjohnsessions.co.uk/

And shall be seeing The Residents (might be good, might be crap) on saturday with a certain Mr Dubversion, formerly of this parish.


----------



## ska invita (May 16, 2013)

NVP said:


> I thought George Clinton was awful when I saw him. No songs I recognised, just one long, interminable jam. Really really disappointing. I actually left before the end it was that bad.





Fozzie Bear said:


> I would gladly pay £32 to get out of seeing George Clinton ever again.


surprised by this - they absolutely smashed jazz cafe last year, all the classics, band super tight, three drummers on rotation, 20 musicians on that little stage, crowd danced their arses off, one of the best gigs ive ever had the pleasure of being at.

I know that on occasion they turn up early and just jam for a while before the show proper starts, likewise the show will finish and the band come back on and jam (which happened when i went), but not heard of that happening at the expense of the show proper.

Ms Invita caught them in the 90s and ended up dancing on stage and has similarly brilliant memories.


----------



## ska invita (May 16, 2013)

killer b said:


> that's what you'd expect to pay for funkadelic isn't it? it's not 1985 anymore, prices do go up for this stuff...


the band and entourage is so huge that that is well worth it - the jazz cafe gig had to have been a loss making thing for the band, break even at best - its a pretty small venue and once youve paid for hotels and expenses of the huge band and family i cant see ti covering the costs. Though George must be loaded from samples alone so it doesnt really make much difference to him


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 16, 2013)

ska invita said:


> surprised by this - they absolutely smashed jazz cafe last year.


 
I saw them at Brixton Academy in the 90s and it was 100% noodly shite. We left after about an hour. I am glad you saw them on a good night but it's not something I would risk again.


----------



## killer b (May 16, 2013)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I am going to see Helm, Fennesz and William Basinski in a church soon though http://stjohnsessions.co.uk/.


oh my.


----------



## ska invita (May 16, 2013)

i think in their heyday they were all so high that the shows would run and run, start early and finish late - theyd effectively do their own support as a jam, and run on with a jam afterwards for those who were still feeling it. I think theyve kept this up as a tradition. i'd bet that after you and May K left the show kicked off as normal...the whole thing for them is more like a live-funk-rave than a gig and i think they often get a late license to be able to play on till they're done.


----------



## Part 2 (May 16, 2013)

Chip Barm said:


> And Pissed Jeans have dates in Leeds (4/7) and London (5/7) They better organise more because I already have tickets for Massive Attack/Adam Curtis on the 4th


 
Fucking get in! Got my Massive Attack tickets swapped so I can go to Pissed Jeans


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 20, 2013)

Melvins last night and _again_ tonight


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 20, 2013)

Fozzie Bear said:


> And shall be seeing The Residents (might be good, might be crap) on saturday with a certain Mr Dubversion, formerly of this parish.


 
They were pretty crap.


----------



## chandlerp (May 21, 2013)

Off to see Thunder, Whitesnake and Journey on Thursday in Manchester.  Hoping Journey are on last so I can make an early dash for the curry mile after Whitesnake


----------



## killer b (May 21, 2013)

jesus.


----------



## dlx1 (May 21, 2013)

808 STATE at Coronet 21th June 

 plus 
MIKE PICKERING
GRAEME PARK
DANNYRAMPLING
ALLISTER WHITEHEAD
JON DA SILVA
JUSTINROBERTSON
PETER HOOK – DJ set
K KLASS
BOBBY LANGLEY
SUPER WHITE ASSASSIN – Live
PETER HOOK & THE LIGHT – Live “New Order Electronic Set”

Not been to Coronet wound what club like?


Edit; got my ticket bank with have to wait for their money.


----------



## kalidarkone (May 21, 2013)

Might go and see The Fall on Thursday -Playing Trinity in Bristol. Have not seen em since 1983.


----------



## ska invita (May 21, 2013)

dlx1 said:


> Not been to Coronet wound what club like?


its a theatre space layout and a lot like all other theater spaces (brixton academy/town and country/whatnots) - maybe a bit smaller than most as it was a cinema. but a pretty big cinema.


----------



## colacubes (May 21, 2013)

dlx1 said:


> 808 STATE at Coronet 21th June
> 
> plus
> MIKE PICKERING
> ...


 
Just finished reading Peter Hook's book about the Hacienda and am now massively tempted to go to this   I will try and resist as I should save my pennies for Glastonbury.


----------



## seeformiles (May 22, 2013)

Saw Georgie Fame last night - absolutely fucking brilliant! In fine voice and tickling the ivories on that Hammond like a demon.


----------



## Shirl (May 22, 2013)

I've got tickets for Urban Voodoo Machine Friday night and Handsome Family Saturday night, Both at Hebden Bridge Trades.


----------



## ska invita (May 22, 2013)

colacubes said:


> Just finished reading Peter Hook's book about the Hacienda and am now massively tempted to go to this  I will try and resist as I should save my pennies for Glastonbury.


looks ace and all but hacienda mkII it will not be


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 22, 2013)

I am going watching Caitlin Rose in September. I quite like her music but its also because she will probably see me in the audience and then I will be her boyfriend.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 22, 2013)

ska invita said:


> looks ace and all but hacienda mkII it will not be


Certainly not at The Coronet it won't!


----------



## ska invita (May 22, 2013)

Dr. Furface said:


> Certainly not at The Coronet it won't!


been to jungle fever in winter there - it was pretty freezing in the venue - wasnt hacienda quote cold too?


----------



## Part 2 (May 24, 2013)

Trash Talk in Manchester 11th July


----------



## killer b (May 27, 2013)

whoot! i have a babysitter on friday, so i can go and see vatican shadow in salford.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 27, 2013)

Bo Ningen and Savages on Wednesday doing some form of one-off joint performance. I don't know anything much about either of them tbh but my mate has tickets so giving it a go.


----------



## killer b (May 27, 2013)

Bo ningen are the best band in the country atm. Savages are a bit meh. You should be right.


----------



## kalidarkone (May 27, 2013)

On Friday in Bristol!!


----------



## killer b (May 29, 2013)

ultramagnetic mcs at band on the wall 11th july?

http://bandonthewall.org/events/3973/


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 29, 2013)

killer b said:


> Bo ningen are the best band in the country atm. Savages are a bit meh. You should be right.



Well it was interesting. Forty minutes long and including some awesome noise bits, especially when the two drummers really got going, and the most dreadful pretentious shite I've seen in my entire life.


----------



## killer b (May 29, 2013)

tbh my favourite music is always on that incredibly delicate border between pretension and genius. I'll blame savages for it being shite though, bo ningen are 100% amazing...


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 29, 2013)

killer b said:


> tbh my favourite music is always on that incredibly delicate border between pretension and genius. I'll blame savages for it being shite though, bo ningen are 100% amazing...


 

Yeah I have a lot of time for really po-faced musicians who take themselves very seriously, but this was way over the line at times. The first ten minutes was whispered poetry in french and Japanese at the same time - 'tout...(dramatic pause)...violence!!.'


----------



## killer b (May 29, 2013)

That sounds ace tbf


----------



## editor (May 30, 2013)

kalidarkone said:


>


They played Offline not that ling ago.







http://www.urban75.org/blog/white-hot-brixton-rock-and-roll-atomic-suplex-at-the-offline-club/

But coming up this Friday - oh my oh my!






http://www.urban75.org/offline/fat-white-family-brixton.html


----------



## moonsi til (May 30, 2013)

Went to see 'dizraeli and the small gods' again last night. The gigs are totally bouncing their superb 2 cds don't do justice to what they actually do! Bellatrix rocks the beat box!


----------



## flypanam (May 30, 2013)

Fucked up tonight.


----------



## belboid (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck Buttons tour.  Cant decide between Leeds & Nottingham

http://www.atpfestival.com/newsview/1306031002.php


----------



## killer b (Jun 4, 2013)

nightingales & hard skin double header in preston aug 9th


----------



## braindancer (Jun 4, 2013)

flypanam said:


> Fucked up tonight.


 
How was it? I had a ticket but couldn't make it in the end as my partner was ill and I had to look after the kids. Boo!


----------



## flypanam (Jun 4, 2013)

braindancer said:


> How was it? I had a ticket but couldn't make it in the end as my partner was ill and I had to look after the kids. Boo!


 
It was pretty good. No so sure the venue suited them. Pink Eyes (Damien) was on form, played a mixture of stuff from David, Hidden World, Chemistry as well as one or was it two new songs. Highlight for me was Police and Two Snakes. Good speech about the Woolwich murder and appeal to stay united. Was very packed.

Titus andronicus we're okay too.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jun 6, 2013)

Anna Calvi at Wilton Music Hall in Sept


----------



## The Understudy (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm off to Neil Young and Crazy Horse next Tuesday at the LG Arena in Birmingham.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jun 8, 2013)

Rodriguez at The Apollo tonight


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 11, 2013)

The Understudy said:


> I'm off to Neil Young and Crazy Horse next Tuesday at the LG Arena in Birmingham.


So am IiiiiiIIIIIII!!!

Very excited. Hotel, homebrew and a brummy curry after the show 


Love him with Crazy Horse


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 11, 2013)

The teen came home with our Heartless Bastards tickets yesterday.


----------



## Utopia (Jun 12, 2013)

Just got tickets for Beck @ the Union Chapel, Islington next month! Acoustic gig at an amazing venue.  Should be most excellent.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 12, 2013)

Vista Chino (the latest incarnation of Kyuss) at the Roundhouse in November.


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 14, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Vista Chino (the latest incarnation of Kyuss) at the Roundhouse in November.


 
While QOTSA play a bunch of bullshit arena dates


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 15, 2013)

Bjork doing Biophilia in London...silly price tickets still available.

http://www.seetickets.com/event/bjork/alexandra-palace/718159


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 15, 2013)

Just found some cheap Breeders tickets for Manchester Ritz. I'm not a fan of gigs there but for a tenner it might be worth a trip out on a Tuesday night.


----------



## belboid (Jun 15, 2013)

Chip Barm said:


> Just found some cheap Breeders tickets for Manchester Ritz. I'm not a fan of gigs there but for a tenner it might be worth a trip out on a Tuesday night.


I'm going.  Never been there before, is it a bit shit then?


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 15, 2013)

It's a great venue tbh but I've never seen a great gig there.


----------



## belboid (Jun 18, 2013)

Chip Barm said:


> It's a great venue tbh but I've never seen a great gig there.


I think I see what you mean.  Just come out of it, and the sound was awful for the first forty minutes. Not to mention it being insanely warm.


----------



## killer b (Jun 19, 2013)

wire are playing my mate's pub on 16th august.


----------



## moonsi til (Jun 19, 2013)

ooh I have Wire too sometime in September. Planning to see Jim White at The Glee Club in Brum on 19/09. Off to see Temples and Charle Boyer & The Voyeurs tonight which was a bargain £7.75!


----------



## belboid (Jun 19, 2013)

Television playing a one off in that London in November (so much for ATP being the 'only UK date').  Christ they look old

http://www.atpfestival.com/events/televisionlondon2013/news/1306191000.php


----------



## Limerick Red (Jun 20, 2013)

Glasgow Antifa celtic rock band The Wakes play the claddagh ring in Hendon on Saturday night.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 21, 2013)

maybe I will go to this
http://voguefabricsdalston.com/christeene-monday-24th-tuesday-25th-june-8pm/


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 22, 2013)

> ska invita looks ace and all but hacienda mkII it will not be





Dr. Furface said:


> Certainly not at The Coronet it won't!


 
Last night. Did Hacienda have the woft of cheap smelling beef burgers coming from the smoking part outside. Made me feel ill at time a none vegetarian. 

Also were the smoke and strobes


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jun 27, 2013)

i have this, and another for the 13th november (same venue).
i really, really *really *don't want them any more. been trying to get rid for weeks, but no joy so far.

if any urbs want to take 'em off my hands, please wang us a pm?
(tbh, same goes for 2 mogwai manc tickets on 20th july )


----------



## past caring (Jul 2, 2013)

Angel Olsen @ Bush Hall 29/8/2013. Oh yes!


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Part 2 (Jul 4, 2013)

Pissed Jeans and Hookworms tonight, best get off....


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 5, 2013)

Well Pissed Jeans were fucking great, just brilliant performers.

Hookworms are dull though.

And Sleaford Mods are playing Manchester Kraak 20th September. Early bird tickets £3, today only.


----------



## killer b (Jul 5, 2013)

Oh! On that...


----------



## killer b (Jul 5, 2013)

...except its a Friday ffs


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 5, 2013)

What's up with Fridays?


----------



## killer b (Jul 5, 2013)

kids. i could get a sitter but generally it's not so practical.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 5, 2013)

Ah, that sucks. Kraak's a cool little venue too.


----------



## killer b (Jul 5, 2013)

yeah, i went to a grindcore gig there last weekend and was impressed.


----------



## killer b (Jul 5, 2013)

have you heard the yossarians chip? they're from your way. saw them a few weeks ago and was totally blown away. kind of gypsy folk / psych / punk / noise stuff. for want of a better description. 

the recordings don't do them justice, but are still good. playing the dry bar on 12th july... http://theyossarians.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 5, 2013)

I'll check em out after tea


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 10, 2013)

the reformed Terminal Cheesecake, Corsica LDN, August 8th.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 10, 2013)

killer b said:


> have you heard the yossarians chip? they're from your way. saw them a few weeks ago and was totally blown away. kind of gypsy folk / psych / punk / noise stuff. for want of a better description.
> 
> the recordings don't do them justice, but are still good. playing the dry bar on 12th july... http://theyossarians.bandcamp.com/


 
Hey they sound okay, if I wasn't at Mogwai I'd check them out on Friday.

In other news, Parquet Courts have a few gigs in October...Leeds, London and Glasgow. I'd g to Leeds cept I'm at Nick Cave the same night.


----------



## killer b (Jul 10, 2013)

Fozzie Bear said:


> the reformed Terminal Cheesecake, Corsica LDN, August 8th.


we're going to see them at supernormal. my mate's housemate is their new singer lol.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 10, 2013)

killer b said:


> we're going to see them at supernormal. my mate's housemate is their new singer lol.


 
Ha that's cool! They never really got their due, which is probably their own fault for choosing such a stupid name.

I really really hope they are good. No reason why they shouldn't be...


----------



## killer b (Jul 10, 2013)

psychedelic noise-dirge never gets old.


----------



## killer b (Jul 11, 2013)

endless boogie at the conti in preston, 13th october. fuck me, this is brilliant...


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 11, 2013)

Primal Scream Wed 11th December Brixton Academy
Christmas prezzie


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 11, 2013)

killer b said:


> have you heard the yossarians chip? they're from your way. saw them a few weeks ago and was totally blown away. kind of gypsy folk / psych / punk / noise stuff. for want of a better description.
> 
> the recordings don't do them justice, but are still good. playing the dry bar on 12th july... http://theyossarians.bandcamp.com/


 
I checked em out. Sounds like fun. I thought I was at Mogwai tomorrow but apparently not til next week so might go tomorrow if I'm not too knackered.


----------



## killer b (Jul 11, 2013)

make some time, they are amazing. best band i've seen this year, and i've seen some fucking good bands. they're supporting rather than headlining too, so you can leave early if you're tired...


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 11, 2013)

http://www.soundcrashmusic.com/the-bug-village-underground/

The Bug and Congo Natty in October.


----------



## MBV (Jul 11, 2013)

Might see Kurt Vile later in the year as a xmas treat:

*December*
11 – Shepherds Bush Empire – London - Tickets
13 – Brudenell Social Club – Leeds - Tickets
14 – Academy 2 – Manchester - Tickets
15 – Arches – Glasgow - Tickets
16 – The Fleece – Bristol - Tickets
17 – Concorde 2 – Brighton - Tickets


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 12, 2013)

Evil Blizzard, Ducie Bridge Manchester 27th July...free


----------



## red rose (Jul 13, 2013)

Pixies in November


----------



## killer b (Jul 13, 2013)

Chip Barm said:


> Evil Blizzard, Ducie Bridge Manchester 27th July...free


 
christ, are evil blizzard getting to the point where they're hot? nice one.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 13, 2013)

Wel, I was a bit pissed.

I've not seen em yet but mates have been going on about em so I'm looking forward to it. Lots of people I know seem to know at least one of the band....assume you do too?


----------



## killer b (Jul 13, 2013)

yeah, known a load of them for years, they're mainly middle aged Preston pissheads. 

Fucking great band though. Theres a load of other offshoot bands which are all great too.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 13, 2013)

killer b said:


> they're mainly middle aged Preston pissheads.


 
This doesn't suprise me Live shows do look a lot of fun.


----------



## killer b (Jul 16, 2013)

Laetitia Sadier (her from stereolab. not the dead one), at preston's world famous mad ferret, 22nd september.


----------



## killer b (Jul 18, 2013)

this looks wicked - bright phoebus revisited. 11th october at the barbican. hmm.

http://www.barbican.org.uk/music/event-detail.asp?ID=15024


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Chip Barm said:


> Mogwai peforming Zidane at Manchester International Festival


 
Went last night. Great show spoilt by cunts shouting 'Zidane' at seemingly random moments throughout the set. The band look as peplexed as the majority of the audience. Also some other cunts who'd gone out for a chat. When it was loud it was awesome particularly the 'half time' section of the film where it all gets a bit more stream of consciousness stuff rather than football.

Amazing venue. Look forward to seeing other things there when it opens properly next year.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 20, 2013)

I still have two unwonted mogwai tickets for manc tonight. pm me if anyone wants them

ta x


----------



## killer b (Jul 20, 2013)

tufty, i have a couple of mates who might be interested - how much do you want for them?


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 20, 2013)

i dunno really <snip>


----------



## killer b (Jul 20, 2013)

actually they already have plans for something else. not to worry!


----------



## belboid (Jul 22, 2013)

British Electric Foundation doing a couple of gigs, London and Sheffield, with yer actual Sandie Shaw and all/quite a few of the original collaborators as well. 

I need to get a job...


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jul 22, 2013)

Jeffrey Lewis and The Rain tonight at The Windmill


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 23, 2013)

Moderat Tour. Fancy it bmd?

October 10 Substance @ Picture House, Edinburgh, UK
October 11 Warehouse Project, Manchester, UK
October 12 Simple Things Festival, Bristol, UK
October 14 Buttom Factory, Dublin, IRE
October 16 Koko, London, UK


----------



## MBV (Jul 27, 2013)

As in Moderat and Apparat?


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 28, 2013)

Yes


----------



## killer b (Aug 1, 2013)

Endless Boogie, Ten Benson, Mugstar, and various members of Evil Blizzard and associated acts doing early 70s Quo covers (  ), 13th october at the conti in preston. should be awesome...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 1, 2013)

Mondo Generator next Wednesday.


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 3, 2013)

I was in Glasgow last weekend and went to a benefit gig that had RM Hubbert (i think that's his name), Eugene Kelly, Aiden Moffat, Emma Poolack, Remember Remember plus other for a bargain £6..it was a good night and totally unexpected.

I bought Fuck Buttons tickets the other day who I saw for the first at Glasto.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 7, 2013)

belboid said:


> British Electric Foundation doing a couple of gigs, London and Sheffield, with yer actual Sandie Shaw and all/quite a few of the original collaborators as well.
> 
> I need to get a job...


 
I've heard really good things about this. (Saw Heaven 17 at a festival last weekend and they were only so-so though...)


----------



## belboid (Aug 7, 2013)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I've heard really good things about this. (Saw Heaven 17 at a festival last weekend and they were only so-so though...)


I'm guessing they wont get anyone in to sing _Suspicious Minds_ this time


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 7, 2013)

I've got my tickets for "The Rutles" on 29th August


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Aug 14, 2013)

NIN at The Scala


----------



## flypanam (Aug 14, 2013)

Tim Hecker 19/9 in Wackney.


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 21, 2013)

*UR *

*I got to find some money *

*Underground Resistance Live*
*Jeff Mills*
*Robert Hood*
*James Ruskin*
*Samuel Kerridge*

*Saturday, 24 August 2013*
*Time / 22:00 - 10:00*
*Venue / Electric Brixton*

Link to flyer


----------



## killer b (Aug 21, 2013)

the UR live show is dull as dishwater. rest of the lineup looks fun though...


----------



## laughalot (Aug 23, 2013)

Jazzmo'thology Presents 

*"Carnival Las' Lap"*

Bank Holiday Monday
26th August 2013 7pm-12am.

Come along to Brixton's Bar 414 to celebrate London's Carnival an enjoy a stirring live performance by The 4tet.

The sultry vocals of Sirael will be complimented by the scintillating line-up which includes Courtney Pine's guitarist, Cameron Pierre, Jose Joyette, drums, who's just returned from a tour of Australia with Craig David who's getting rave reviews for his debut album, and Rio Kai on double bass. 

Add to that the soulful selection of DJ H, and we promise to keep the Carnival party going 'til you're ready to go home. Admission is absolutely free. Doors open at 7.00p.m.

Artists
Sirael (Vocalist)
Cameron Pierre (Guitarist)
Jose Joyette (Drums)
Rio Kai on double bass

Djs 
DJ H

Ent Free 

*PLEASE NOTE*
You will need to bring some form of ID with you.
No ID = No Entry

Bar 414
414 Coldharbour lane
Brixton sw9, 8lf.

HOW TO GET THERE
Tube = Brixton (Victoria Line)
Rail = Brixton mainline station

 Daytime buses = 2,3,35,37,45,59,109,118,133,159,196,250,322,333,345,355,415,432,P4,P5
 Night buses = N2,N3,N35,37,N133,N159,250,689,690

Directions
Come out of Brixton tube station and turn left. Walk100 yards till you see K F C on your left. Turn left and walk 100 yards. You have reached your destination.​


----------



## laughalot (Aug 23, 2013)

laughalot said:


> *Jazzmo'thology Presents*​*"Carnival Las' Lap"*​Bank Holiday Monday​26th August 2013 7pm-12am.​Come along to Brixton's Bar 414 to celebrate London's Carnival an enjoy a stirring live performance by The 4tet.​The sultry vocals of Sirael will be complimented by the scintillating line-up which includes Courtney Pine's guitarist, Cameron Pierre, Jose Joyette, drums, who's just returned from a tour of Australia with Craig David who's getting rave reviews for his debut album, and Rio Kai on double bass.​Add to that the soulful selection of DJ H, and we promise to keep the Carnival party going 'til you're ready to go home. Admission is absolutely free. Doors open at 7.00p.m.​Artists​Sirael (Vocalist)​Cameron Pierre (Guitarist)​Jose Joyette (Drums)​Rio Kai on double bass​Djs​DJ H​Ent Free​*PLEASE NOTE*​You will need to bring some form of ID with you.​No ID = No Entry​Bar 414​414 Coldharbour lane​Brixton sw9, 8lf.​HOW TO GET THERE​Tube = Brixton (Victoria Line)​Rail = Brixton mainline station​Daytime buses = 2,3,35,37,45,59,109,118,133,159,196,250,322,333,345,355,415,432,P4,P5​Night buses = N2,N3,N35,37,N133,N159,250,689,690​Directions​Come out of Brixton tube station and turn left. Walk100 yards till you see K F C on your left. Turn left and walk 100 yards. You have reached your destination.​


----------



## sim667 (Aug 29, 2013)

Gogol Bordello, brixton academy 13th dec..... anyone wanna go?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 29, 2013)

I saw the Arkestra (Sun Ra's lot, now "under the direction of Marshall Allen") at Cafe OTO on Monday.

There were 13 of them and they were amazing.


----------



## killer b (Aug 29, 2013)

upcoming, fozzie.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 29, 2013)

killer b said:


> upcoming, fozzie.


 
Sun Ra has taught me to reject linear time.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 29, 2013)

Also they might play again, y'know.


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 29, 2013)

The Rutles at the Brudenell in Leeds tonight! 

ETA The best gig I've been to all year. Fucking amazing! Barry Wom rules!


----------



## Shirl (Aug 30, 2013)

Sigur Ros at Jodrell Bank tonight


----------



## killer b (Aug 31, 2013)

the quietus 5 year birthday bash looks fucking ace.

East India Youth, Factory Floor, Grumbling Fur, Perc, Teeth Of The Sea

http://thequietus.com/articles/13239-the-quietus-five-years-party-line-up


----------



## belboid (Sep 2, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Sigur Ros at Jodrell Bank tonight


bloody good, weren't they?


Shonen Knife at the Queens Social Club on friday


----------



## killer b (Sep 2, 2013)

factory floor & east india youth touring in december. not so peeved about missing the quietus gig now.

DECEMBER
Tue 3 - Heaven, London
Wed 4 - Belgrave Music Hall, Leeds
Thu 5 - Kazimier, Liverpool
Fri 6 - Stereo, Glasgow
Sat 7 - Gorilla, Manchester


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 3, 2013)

Ooh, might go to Gorilla for that. New FF album is sounding good and my mate's being telling me to see East India Youth for a while.


----------



## killer b (Sep 3, 2013)

it's my birthday week, so i'll treat myself. dunno whether to go to liverpool or manc though, what's gorilla like? heard great things about kazimier...


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 3, 2013)

I haven't been to Gorilla yet. Probably going to Fuck Buttons there next week so I'll report back.


----------



## killer b (Sep 4, 2013)

hm. i thought after the savile stuff last year that my mate rico wouldn't do his usual peel day gigs. seems i was wrong, and he's actually doing seven. 

something for everyone here though?

Psych Peel: Clinic, Poltergeist, Blue Orchids, Alien Ballroom - Saturday 12th October (at The Ferret, Fylde Rd, Preston)

(everything else at the continental, south meadow lane)

Boogie Peel: Endless Boogie, Ten Benson, 12 Mar Bars - Sunday 13th October 2013

Garage Peel: The Downliners Sect, The Carbon Manual, Pink Peg Slax, Vincent Black Lightning - Saturday 19th October 2013

Folk Peel: Nic Jones & Joseph Jones, Trembling Bells with Mike Heron, Emma Pollock - Sunday 20th October 2013

Posh Peel: the Monochrome Set, Would-be-Goods, Rapid Pig - Tuesday 22nd October 2013

Twang Club Peel (all-dayer): The Primitives, The Lovely Eggs, Yeah Yeah Noh, The Nightingales & much more - Saturday 26th October 2013

Dark Peel: The March Violets, Flesh for Lulu, Inca Babies, John Hyatt (3 Johns) - Sunday 27th October 2013

http://www.newcontinental.net/un-peeled-sessions


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 4, 2013)

The Jimi Ben Band + Wake Up Dead at Stags Head in Hoxton on september 11th: French band a bit like XTC supported by low fi punk from London/international

J.C. Satàn + Jimi Ben Band + Atomic Suplex on september 12 at Windmill, Brixton... J.C. Satan are like medieval garage doom.

The Feeling Of Love, I Like The Gogo and Mean Bikini at stags Head, September 28. I think it's the first time feeling of love have been to the UK? they are from Paris i think it is great kind of kraut/psychedelic pop.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 4, 2013)

I might have a ticket for Caitlin Rose at the Ritz in Manchester on the 13th if anyone is interested. I am not sure if I am going to be able to make it. If I am not then it is offered reluctantly because I still think she is going to pick me out of the crowd to be her boyfriend. That won't happen for you.


----------



## killer b (Sep 4, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> medieval garage doom.


sold.  a mate keeps going on about them, think it's time to check em out. maybe not in london though...


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 4, 2013)

I think all their gigs are down south this time...


----------



## killer b (Sep 4, 2013)

looks like it. curses.

tell them to give me a shout when they're booking their next tour.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Sep 4, 2013)

killer b said:


> factory floor & east india youth touring in december.


Factory Floor are playing at Rough Trade East on Monday too. 

Wristband-only, gained by buying their album from the shop on Monday.


----------



## braindancer (Sep 4, 2013)

flypanam said:


> Tim Hecker 19/9 in Wackney.


 
Yeah - I'm looking forward to this!

Other gigs in my pipeline are The Bug and Congo Natty on 4th October and Thurston Moore / Dylan Carlson at the Lexington on the 17th October.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 4, 2013)

Hey Colossus and Hacker Farm at the Sebright Arms in Hackney this Friday


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Sep 5, 2013)

Pixies at The Electric Brixton at the end of the month


----------



## Dr. Furface (Sep 5, 2013)

Wooden Shjips at the Scala, 10 December


----------



## Lazy Llama (Sep 6, 2013)

Mark Stewart (dub collaboration with  Dennis Bovell)
23 Skidoo in support.
Islington O2 Academy on 24th October


----------



## belboid (Sep 6, 2013)

ooh, sod Mark Stewart (well, dont, but...) but I'd love to see 23 Skidoo


----------



## killer b (Sep 6, 2013)

yeah, me too...


----------



## Lazy Llama (Sep 6, 2013)

belboid said:


> ooh, sod Mark Stewart (well, dont, but...) but I'd love to see 23 Skidoo


Saw them earlier in the year at the Half Moon in Putney. 
They were great.

Lots of video here:


----------



## belboid (Sep 6, 2013)

I need to get a bloody job


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Sep 6, 2013)

DUB MOTION, Bristol
Friday 25th October

DAVID RODIGAN
MR VEGAS
DUB PHIZIX & STRATEGY
STYLO G
MUNGO'S HIFI FEAT MR WILLIAMZ
NAPPA LIVE

RUFFNEK DISKOTEK PRESENT:
JUS NOW
DUB BOY
DUTTY INSPECTORS
STYLATRON
BROTHER WETLANDS

WICKED WICKED PRESENT:
RANDALL (HISTORY SET)
TAYO (JUNGLE SET)
DADDY NATURE (URBAN NERDS)
A.QUAKE (JUNGLE SET)


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 9, 2013)

Not long home fom the Fuck Buttons gig and wish I could do it all over again. My ears are sore though as they were very loud.


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 10, 2013)

ANOTHER FRENCH BAND in london


----------



## killer b (Sep 11, 2013)

scanner & the heritage orchestra, doing joy division songs, in the philharmonic hall in liverpool. 30th september. listen to the preview, it sounds fucking ace...

http://www.liverpoolphil.com/12553/events-contemporary-music/joy-division-reworked.html


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice one mate, it's a uk tour by the looks, they're on in Salford the night before. Visuals look ace.


----------



## braindancer (Sep 12, 2013)

killer b said:


> scanner & the heritage orchestra, doing joy division songs, in the philharmonic hall in liverpool. 30th september. listen to the preview, it sounds fucking ace...
> 
> http://www.liverpoolphil.com/12553/events-contemporary-music/joy-division-reworked.html


 
Oh wow - happening in London too at the RFH.


----------



## abcdmedia (Sep 12, 2013)

This is definitely not an evening of foot-stomping traditional Jazz, actually rather experimental but enjoyable and gifted performances from people you may not have heard of. A good sound and a good atmosphere every Tuesday at the Amersham Arms New Cross 8 pm £5.00

http://secollective.blogspot.co.uk/

The Amersham Arms 388 New Cross Road London SE14 6TY. Right next to New Cross Train Station.


----------



## belboid (Sep 13, 2013)

moonsi til said:


> Not long home fom the Fuck Buttons gig and wish I could do it all over again. My ears are sore though as they were very loud.


ditto!  Something went wrong with their equipment tonight, so there was a ten minute gap mid-set, which was a real shame. But, fuck me, they were good.


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 14, 2013)

Goat are playing in London for £14 on Dec 2nd (after ATP) and if I can work out a very cheap train/hostel I shall be there. Knew nothing about them till Glasto and they came on after someone else...blew me away and I can't stop listening to the album purchased at Glasto. A year ago they played only a few miles from my house...ggrr...


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Sep 14, 2013)

moonsi til said:


> Goat are playing in London for £14 on Dec 2nd (after ATP) and if I can work out a very cheap train/hostel I shall be there. Knew nothing about them till Glasto and they came on after someone else...blew me away and I can't stop listening to the album purchased at Glasto. A year ago they played only a few miles from my house...ggrr...



Goat and Om were the two bands at ATP I most want to see, and they are both playing shows in London a week apart


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 19, 2013)

Jim White tonight..not been listening to him much lately but I like him a lot. Will be third time seeing him.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Sep 19, 2013)

The Orb 25th anniversary tour

http://www.ents24.com/uk/tour-dates/the-orb


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 19, 2013)

Aye, got my ticket for that. Should be a good full Android opportunity I reckon.


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 19, 2013)

It was a toss between The Orb and Culture Shock for me and Culture Shock won as I saw The Orb at Glasto in the summer.


----------



## Bitter&Twisted (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm going to see Ufomammut at the Underworld in Camden on the 3rd October.  It feels like it's yonks since they last played here and I'm BLOODY STOKED!

If I had the cash I'd be at the Goat & Om gigs too but alas I don't.


----------



## dweller (Sep 23, 2013)

Just got ticks for 

Coppe and Kettel at Proud Camden 7th October

Unknown Mortal Orchestra 7th November Camden Electric Ballroom


----------



## Dr. Furface (Sep 24, 2013)

dweller said:


> Just got ticks for
> 
> Unknown Mortal Orchestra 7th November Camden Electric Ballroom


Ooh thanks!


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 25, 2013)

Wire gig last night was sublime..I just felt so happy and smiley the whole time. They did 2 encores and I bought a t-shirt.

I have no idea who Om are so will go and find out..


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 25, 2013)

Pixies tonight 

Saw Sleaford Mods last Friday, they were excellent. Still can't decide if it's a persona with the vocalist or he if he really is a proper scary angry fucker.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Sep 25, 2013)

The Pogues are touring "Rum, Sodomy and the Lash" plus other songs in December.
Two nights at Brixton Academy, one in Glasgow, one in Manchester - http://www.gigsandtours.com/tour/the-pogues/?pre=pogues&src=thepoguespre


----------



## Bitter&Twisted (Sep 25, 2013)

moonsi til said:


> Wire gig last night was sublime..I just felt so happy and smiley the whole time. They did 2 encores and I bought a t-shirt.
> 
> I have no idea who Om are so will go and find out..





Are you familiar with the now defunct band Sleep?  Al Cisneros was the bass-player and Om is his new-ish band.


----------



## Onket (Oct 3, 2013)

Bad Manners, The Beat & The Selector all touring (seperately) at the moment.

The Beat look like the only ones playing near me, though.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 4, 2013)

Run the Jewels are playing Brixton Electric. 26th November.


----------



## cozmikbrew (Oct 6, 2013)

Culture Shock,AOS3,Autonomads,Sporadics,BlackStarDubCollective this coming Weds 9th at the Big Western,Great western RD,Moss Side,Manchester,get ya Crusty Anarcho Dub skank on


----------



## antiwar (Oct 7, 2013)

Steve Ignorant with Paranoid Visions, Zounds, The Cravats & Craig Temple @ The Dome, Tufnell Park, London on Saturday 9th November


----------



## killer b (Oct 7, 2013)

cozmikbrew said:


> Culture Shock,AOS3,Autonomads,Sporadics,BlackStarDubCollective this coming Weds 9th at the Big Western,Great western RD,Moss Side,Manchester,get ya Crusty Anarcho Dub skank on


seeing 'em next tuesday in preston. culture shock anyway.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 7, 2013)

Chip Barm said:


> Pixies tonight
> 
> Saw Sleaford Mods last Friday, they were excellent. Still can't decide if it's a persona with the vocalist or he if he really is a proper scary angry fucker.



From the interviews I've read, I think he is an angry fucker but there is also another side to him. I really want to see them.


----------



## cozmikbrew (Oct 10, 2013)

Well that was a brilliant gig,voice nearly gone from shouting along to Culture Shock Saw folk id not seen for time,have a good un Killer,obvious highlight,everyone singing to ''Messed up'',priceless


----------



## killer b (Oct 10, 2013)

shit, i need to sort out a babysitter. tbh one of the kids would probably like to go, but it's past her bedtime.

these are not problems one should be faced with when planning going to a culture shock gig.


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 10, 2013)

Sort of a gig - we're off to see Felix Dennis read his poetry and drink wine on Saturday. A bit of a different night out (the poetry - not the wine!).


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 10, 2013)

Fozzie Bear said:


> From the interviews I've read, I think he is an angry fucker but there is also another side to him. I really want to see them.



Aye, it's the Liam Gallagher look that throws me a bit, couldn't help laughing at his half mast keks. I wonder if it's just his stage clobber.


----------



## Onket (Oct 10, 2013)

http://www.brixtonjamm.org/event.ph...il&utm_term=0_0620f32085-2b1d33954c-289556277


----------



## killer b (Oct 10, 2013)

terminal cheescake, islington mill (salford), 7th december.


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 11, 2013)

Jim Jones tonight & Tunng on Monday..should be Culture Shock on Wed but I don't yet have a ticket and the internet gives no details re price. If I sort out Culture Shock tickets it will be 5 gigs in October!


----------



## belboid (Oct 11, 2013)

moonsi til said:


> ulture Shock on Wed but I don't yet have a ticket and the internet gives no details re price.


It's a tenner


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 11, 2013)

Ta,,  how/where etc..all I can find is call the venue!


----------



## belboid (Oct 11, 2013)

appears to be pay on the door only


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 11, 2013)

killer b said:


> terminal cheescake, islington mill (salford), 7th december.



Tough one. Same night as Factory Floor, which I should be able to get in free. Went to Gorilla for the first time tonight too, nice venue, not as good as Islington Mill mind and it's a too long since I last went there.


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 13, 2013)

Right looks like I will be going to Culture Shock and take my chances with pay on the door. Jim Jones were amazing on Friday and I thought if I was to ever get married this would be my band! I bought a t-shirt at the eye watering price of £20!!


----------



## mr steev (Oct 13, 2013)

The Wagon and Horses facebook page says pay on the door for the Culture Shock gig too. It also says 'all bands finished by 11', so a train back should be do-able (I take it you're not driving mooni til )

I don't seem to get to many gigs these days, but this month I'm seeing Culture Shock next week, then Zounds and AOS3 in Wolves, then The Cracked Actors in Shrewsbury


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 14, 2013)

Nope still drving so will give you a lift mr steev 
I'm out at Tunng tonight which I'm really looking forward too.


----------



## killer b (Oct 14, 2013)

think i mentioned the bright phoebus revisited gig at the barbican upthread somewhere - it's on tour atm, i'm going to liverpool tonight. can't wait. 

http://www.liverpoolphil.com/?lid=12634


----------



## Sirena (Oct 14, 2013)

This one (Bunny 'Striker' Lee's annual birthday party) might interest reggae fans.  Guest artistes might also include Little Roy and the elusive crooner, Owen Gray.

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.p...58891478.68712.156127327866695&type=1&theater


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 14, 2013)

Ruts DC in Brizzle on Fri. Anyone else going?


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Oct 15, 2013)

Cerebral Ballzy at Hoxton Bar and Kitchen on 21st Nov


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Oct 15, 2013)

Might interest peeps on here:

*Gogol Bordello*
*Congo Natty Ft. DJ Congo Dubz*
*Man Man*
*O2 Academy Brixton*

*Fri 13 Dec 13*

http://www.o2academybrixton.co.uk/event/55081/gogol-bordello-tickets


----------



## braindancer (Oct 17, 2013)

Dylan Carlson and Thurston Moore at the Lexington tonight - woop woop....


----------



## redsquirrel (Oct 17, 2013)

killer b said:


> think i mentioned the bright phoebus revisited gig at the barbican upthread somewhere - it's on tour atm, i'm going to liverpool tonight. can't wait.
> 
> http://www.liverpoolphil.com/?lid=12634


How was it? Just downloaded the original album.

I've got Caitlin Rose next week, which I'm really looking forward to.


----------



## killer b (Oct 17, 2013)

redsquirrel said:


> How was it? Just downloaded the original album.
> 
> I've got Caitlin Rose next week, which I'm really looking forward to.


it was wonderful. highlight was eliza & john smith doing 'child amongst the weeds', which was totally magical. Marry waterson nailed Lal's voice completely too. i wasn't overly bothered by the guest singers, but that's a fairly minor reservation. 

you enjoying the album?


----------



## redsquirrel (Oct 20, 2013)

killer b said:


> it was wonderful. highlight was eliza & john smith doing 'child amongst the weeds', which was totally magical. Marry waterson nailed Lal's voice completely too. i wasn't overly bothered by the guest singers, but that's a fairly minor reservation.
> 
> you enjoying the album?


Only listened to it the once so far but yeah it seems pretty good.


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 23, 2013)

Kadaver tomorrow which my BF bills as 'German stoner rock'.I have only heard a few tracks which sounded alright.


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 23, 2013)

Mrs SFM has picked up tickets for The Magic Band at Leeds Irish Centre in December


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Oct 25, 2013)

Edward Sharpe and The Magnetic Zeros at Brixton Academy next Feb


----------



## killer b (Oct 25, 2013)

pere ubu are playing my local on the 10th November. only date in the north!


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 25, 2013)

Cerebral Ballzy - Deaf Institute 20th November


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 25, 2013)

killer b said:


> pere ubu are playing my local on the 10th November. only date in the north!




I saw them earlier this year and got a telling off for messing up the merch stall..I bought a fab t-shirt though!


----------



## belboid (Oct 26, 2013)

killer b said:


> pere ubu are playing my local on the 10th November. only date in the north!


I think you'll find Sheffield [Queens Social, Nov 7th] is also in the north, young man!


----------



## killer b (Oct 26, 2013)

how odd, I was sure the nearest other date was Cardiff when I looked this morning.


----------



## Lorca (Oct 26, 2013)

Bill Callahan of Smog 'fame' is touring the UK soon. Oh Yes! 
http://www.dragcity.com/artists/bill-callahan


----------



## belboid (Oct 26, 2013)

Lorca said:


> Bill Callahan of Smog 'fame' is touring the UK soon. Oh Yes!
> http://www.dragcity.com/artists/bill-callahan


wooh!  Leeds Irish Centre, haven't been there in years


----------



## tufty79 (Oct 26, 2013)

i've spectacularly failed to get on a bus. i'd been wobbling about nick caving at hammersmith tonight, but that's decided it once and for all 
anyone need a ticket?


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 30, 2013)

Well Warpaint were ace last night. Only four new tunes which weren't bad, bit dancier of anything. I'll see if they grow on me when the new album is released. I'd say they'll be a cert for Glastonbury.

Tonight Nick Cave...Wooo


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 30, 2013)

So jealous of those seeing Nick Cave.. I'm off to see Ozric Tentacles tomorrow ending a month of gigs.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 30, 2013)

£40 is my unbroken limit for a gig ticket. Nick Cave one of few worth every penny of it. An outstanding show tonight. 

Mogwai tickets just went on sale for The Bridgewater Hall. Hopefully won't be full of the kind of twats who went to the Zidane show earlier this year.


----------



## belboid (Oct 31, 2013)

Chip Barm said:


> £40 is my unbroken limit for a gig ticket. Nick Cave one of few worth every penny of it. An outstanding show tonight.


Yup, an absolute cracker. ,

Of course the person he had a go at during Stagger Lee (for holding their phone up to film him) now has a personalised version of SL sung directly to them! What footage!


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 31, 2013)

There was me thinking it would deter others. Although it wasn't long after that he was telling someone else to take his picture. 

There was a fella near me who had the worst digital camera ever with no focus and a delay on the shutter of about 2 seconds. Every time I saw him looking at his snap it was just a blur yet he persisted throughout the night.


----------



## belboid (Nov 4, 2013)

wooh!  I just won tix to see Future of the Left on wednesday (and a vinyl copy of the album). Which is nice as I was sulking cos i couldnt afford to go


----------



## killer b (Nov 4, 2013)

belboid said:


> wooh!  I just won tix to see Future of the Left on wednesday (and a vinyl copy of the album). Which is nice as I was sulking cos i couldnt afford to go


good reminder, i think i'll go see them on thurs...


----------



## belboid (Nov 4, 2013)

now all I need is for the same people to run comps for Hawkwind, Cud & Low (and for them to remind me that FotL is tomorrow, not wednesday!)


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 4, 2013)

Speedy Ortiz and Joanna Gruesome 16th Feb Mcr Deaf Institute, a good pairing for £8


----------



## Dr. Furface (Nov 5, 2013)

Well let's see this week we've got Unknown Mortal Orchestra at the Electric Ballroom, Field Music at Islington Assembly Hall, and James Holden at the Roundhouse. I only mention them because I've just won free tickets to them all, ha!


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 5, 2013)

Two gigs in a couple of weeks's time:

Michael Chapman on the 29th Nov and The Magic Band on 5th Dec


----------



## Flasha (Nov 5, 2013)

DJ Eugene Hutz of Gogol Bordello + The Great Malarakey (Live) + DJ Sacha Dieu

Friday 13th December @ The POW (The Prince of Wales ex Dex, Brixton Clubhouse, Lambeth)

10pm till 4am

Limited advance tickets here: 

http://www.wegottickets.com/event/243665

Hope you can join x


----------



## Lorca (Nov 8, 2013)

Lorca said:


> Bill Callahan of Smog 'fame' is touring the UK soon. Oh Yes!
> http://www.dragcity.com/artists/bill-callahan


 
 blimey, nearly £20 a ticket at bristol  but, a really good scottish folk singer, alasdair roberts is supporting as well so will probs go to this.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Nov 10, 2013)

Arcade Fire tomorrow


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 10, 2013)

Chip Barm said:


> Well Warpaint were ace last night. Only four new tunes which weren't bad, bit dancier of anything. I'll see if they grow on me when the new album is released. I'd say they'll be a cert for Glastonbury.



They were extraordinary in London as well  Thanks so much for tipping me off about the tickets way back when - money very well spent.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 10, 2013)

Parquet Courts 15th Feb Mcr Academy 2

The Fall 15th May Manchester Cathedral


----------



## killer b (Nov 10, 2013)

pere ubu were amazing. just something else. fucking hell.


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 11, 2013)

Lorca said:


> blimey, nearly £20 a ticket at bristol  but, a really good scottish folk singer, alasdair roberts is supporting as well so will probs go to this.


That's a bargain for 20 quid.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 14, 2013)

In 1998 i dreamed of this line up one day





now its here i think it will be too rammed


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Nov 17, 2013)

Whoah! That's a BIG line-up...! Shame (for me) it's Leeds way.


----------



## Sirena (Nov 18, 2013)

For reggae lovers, tonight at the Jazz Cafe....


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 18, 2013)

Sirena said:


> For reggae lovers, tonight at the Jazz Cafe....


 
 I went to a party for his 70th (I think).


----------



## marty21 (Nov 18, 2013)

marty21 said:


> Aimee Mann at the Royal Festival Hall on the 28th January - liked her since the 80s -


 seeing her again tonight at the Union Chapel in Islington


----------



## Sirena (Nov 18, 2013)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I went to a party for his 70th (I think).


I was probably there too.  Was it up by Caledonian Road?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 18, 2013)

Sirena said:


> I was probably there too.  Was it up by Caledonian Road?


 
Nah, it was in the "legendary" Visions Video bar in Dalston. Lots of soundsystem bods, Fatman, Unity, Saxon, Coxsone, etc DJing. Was a good one.

If you had been there I would have said "hi!"


----------



## Sirena (Nov 18, 2013)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Nah, it was in the "legendary" Visions Video bar in Dalston. Lots of soundsystem bods, Fatman, Unity, Saxon, Coxsone, etc DJing. Was a good one.
> 
> If you had been there I would have said "hi!"


Last year was in a pub down Battersea.  The year before was Caledonian Road.  But I have never been to the Legendary Visions Video Bar in Dalston!

This year's party is being organized by Young Striker (Fatman used to do them but Bunny and Fatman sort of fell out a bit) because Young Striker is now running tings: there was an official handing over of power earlier this year in JA.  Because of Bunny's age and his diabetes, he can't get around as nimbly as he used to and there's now a real sense of a generational shift.  The whole catalogue (some 5000 masters or 700 albums) is now being readied for an organized digital upload and that will be supervised by Young Striker.

Would I know you if I met you?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 18, 2013)

Sirena said:


> Would I know you if I met you?


 
That all sounds great (bar the fallings out and health!).

You might, will PM.


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm putting on Misty Miller at the Albert this Friday. It's a free show. 
http://www.urban75.org/offline/misty-miller-brixton-nov-2013.html

She's already signed to Sony and I think she is absolutely amazing.


----------



## Sirena (Nov 20, 2013)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I went to a party for his 70th (I think).


It was such a good night, I thought I might pose a couple of videos.  The actual list of performers was something like Dave Barker, The Blackstones, Winston Reedy, Michael Prophet, Tappa Zukie, Dennis Alcapone, Little Roy, Big Youth, Twinkle Brothers and Owen Gray..


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 20, 2013)

Cerebral Ballzy tonight.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 24, 2013)

^^They were okay. Singer thinks he's Joey Ramone though.

Shellac tonight, great I've got a headache coming on.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 25, 2013)

Great gig last night, both Shellac and Helen Money both excellent.

King Khan and the Shrines are touring in April next year. I'm on holiday and will miss every date


----------



## Flasha (Nov 26, 2013)

- Thu 12th Dec : Shantel, The Actionettes, DJs Sacha Dieu & Russ Jones @ Electric Brixton, Town Hall Parade SW2 1RJ (£12 before Dec, 19h-23h)

- Fri 13th Dec : Gogol Bordello, Congo Natty, Man Man @ O2 Brixton Academy, 211 Stockwell Road, Brixton SW9 9SL (£20, 19h-23h)

- Fri 13th Dec : DJ Eugene Hutz (Gogol Bordello), The Great Malarkey, DJ Sacha Dieu @ The POW (Prince of Wales), 467-469 Brixton Road SW9 8HH (£6 in advance, £8 OTD, 22h-04h)

- Fri 13th Dec : Kokolo w/ Bobok, Lunatrix, Coco Lola and DJ Shefitza @ Hootananny, 95 Effra Road SW2 1DF (Free before 10pm, £3 After, 22h-03h)

- Sat 14th Dec : Beats Antique, Gaudi + more @ Electric Brixton, Town Hall Parade SW2 1RJ (£15, 22h-04h)

- Sat 14th Dec : Stranger than Paradise w/ Buffo's Wake, Miss Maud's Folly, Into the Moon, Blanche Duboise, DJs Sacha Dieu & Miss Manray (Free before 10pm, £3 after, 21h-03h)

- Sat 14th Dec : The Correspondents + Mr B The Gentleman Rhymer @ The Jamm, 261 Brixton Road SW9 6LH (£10 in adv, £12, 22h-04h)

- Sat 14th Dec : The Lion, The Witch and The Wonderland w/ Hallouminati, Jenova Collective + much more. Crucifix Lane, SE1 3JW (£8 in adv, £10/12, £12/15 OTD, 22h-06h)


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## cozmikbrew (Dec 13, 2013)

Subhumans playing Penelopes,Arundal Gate in sheffield tonight,doors open 8.oo pm


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 13, 2013)

Still undecided on whether to see Mogwai at The Bridegwater Hall.


----------



## jjuice (Dec 13, 2013)

Happy Mondays in Bristol tomorrow, gonna get loaded and have a good time


----------



## chasbo zelena (Dec 15, 2013)

Fela celebration last night with Tony Rotten, did the above.


----------



## ibilly99 (Dec 15, 2013)

STOP PRESS WILKO JOHNSON - THURSDAY NIGHT CHELMSFORD - TCIKETS AVAILABLE - am otherwise engaged sadly or it would be a no brainer.

http://www.evokenightclub.com/chelmsford/event/159546/evoke-live-wilko-johnson


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 21, 2013)

Moderat Manchester Albert Hall 7th Feb


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 22, 2013)

Bo Ningen touring in May

8 Bristol
9 Birmingham
10 Leeds
12 Manchester
13 Glasgow
14 liverpool
15 Nottingham
17 Southampton
18 Brighton


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 22, 2013)

bought first 2014 ticket for Jagwar Ma in May.


----------



## belboid (Dec 24, 2013)

one less to go to if you're in the six counties.  Bloody hell Cope, you pathetic sod

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-25504171


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 25, 2013)

Ryuichi Sakamoto and Taylor Deupree at Church of St John, Hackney in February (mostly to see Roly Porter who's supporting.)


----------



## belboid (Jan 8, 2014)

damn, this looks good

http://www.avfestival.co.uk/programme/2014/events-and-exhibitions/test-department


----------



## killer b (Jan 8, 2014)

ohhhh!


----------



## tbtommyb (Jan 10, 2014)

Did anyone manage to get any of Four Tet's £5 all nighter tickets? Just got on the page to see them all disappear


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 11, 2014)

There' s still tickets for this all-Japanese hoedown at Cafe Oto on 22 and 23 February: http://www.cafeoto.co.uk/multipletap.shtm


----------



## belboid (Jan 15, 2014)

The Ex have a uk tour announced, plus dates for The Ex festival.  I'm actually in Amsterdam the day it's there. Unfortunately I'll be with my in laws n I doubt they'll be keen. 

http://www.theex.nl/concerts.html


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jan 15, 2014)

Surpisingly the Fuck Buttons gig at The Forum on Fri 7 Feb doesn't seem to have been mentioned here yet. Get there early for supports slots from The Bug and The Field, with Haxan Cloak and Lee Gamble dj-ing. Even more suprisingly you can still get tickets! (16.50+)


----------



## krink (Jan 16, 2014)

Cornell Campbell, first ever gig in Newcastle next month. What's he like these days?


----------



## killer b (Jan 16, 2014)

should be grand. i'd go.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 21, 2014)

Pharoahe Monch is playing the Fleece on the 14th Feb.

Should be good. Might be quiet, too, considering the date.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 21, 2014)

There's still tickets for Terminal Cheesecake at Elektrowerkz on 1st Feb - https://ticketabc.com/events/baba-yagas-hut-pr-10/


----------



## braindancer (Jan 21, 2014)

Opal Tapes night at Cafe Oto next week - really looking forward to this: http://cafeoto.co.uk/bleed-opal-tapes-karen-gwyer-basic-house-dwellings-druss.shtm


----------



## big eejit (Jan 27, 2014)

Off to see Lindi Ortega on Friday. Brilliant voice, great show. 

http://www.theguardian.com/music/2014/jan/27/country-musician-lindi-ortega


----------



## belboid (Jan 28, 2014)

v tempting


----------



## braindancer (Jan 29, 2014)

Am I the only one likely to be excited about this? http://villageunderground.co.uk/events/slowdive


----------



## TruXta (Jan 29, 2014)

braindancer said:


> Am I the only one likely to be excited about this? http://villageunderground.co.uk/events/slowdive


How come I've never even heard of that venue? Notwist could be fun...


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jan 29, 2014)

TruXta said:


> How come I've never even heard of that venue? Notwist could be fun...


Great venue, you should go.


----------



## braindancer (Jan 30, 2014)

Woah - look at this little fest at the Olympic Park: http://www.last.fm/festival/3793477+Jabberwocky

I can't find a proper website yet - but the line-up is epic!  Earth, Jesu, Hookworms, Pissed Jeans - the list goes on and on....

Shame I'll be on fucking holiday in fucking France!


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 30, 2014)

Don't know how many times I have see one more time 

The Orb LIVE at Electric Brixton, London
Saturday, 15 March 2014
A special 'All-Nighter'

Bomb the Bass
Banco de Gaia  
Kris Needs
Aliji

10pm - 6am


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jan 30, 2014)

braindancer said:


> Woah - look at this little fest at the Olympic Park: http://www.last.fm/festival/3793477 Jabberwocky
> 
> I can't find a proper website yet - but the line-up is epic!  Earth, Jesu, Hookworms, Pissed Jeans - the list goes on and on....
> 
> Shame I'll be on fucking holiday in fucking France!



Strange how that's popped up there but no mention of it elsewhere yet! Yeah, looks pretty good already and more to be added


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 7, 2014)

Moderat tonight at The Albert Hall Manchester. Absolutely amazing, beautiful venue. I can't wait.

http://www.alberthallmanchester.com/index.php


----------



## Blagsta (Feb 7, 2014)

The Bug and Flowdan, Hare and Hounds, Birmingham, 15th Feb


----------



## Knotted (Feb 8, 2014)

Nisennenmondai are playing at Corsica Studios, Elephant and Castle 22nd May. Oh my.

http://www.songkick.com/concerts/19287454-nisennenmondai-at-corsica-studios

Melt Banana are playing at Heaven 28th May.

http://www.songkick.com/concerts/19356649-meltbanana-at-heaven?r=related


----------



## ska invita (Feb 13, 2014)

Tuesday 27 May 2014
Swans 

Electric Brixton, London, UK

on urbans say-so i will go
£25 tho


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm off to Swans in Mcr, gonna get my tickets tomorrow morning.

butchersapron did you know about the Bristol gig?

http://www.ents24.com/uk/tour-dates/Swans


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 13, 2014)

Chip Barm said:


> I'm off to Swans in Mcr, gonna get my tickets tomorrow morning.
> 
> butchersapron did you know about the Bristol gig?
> 
> http://www.ents24.com/uk/tour-dates/Swans


Yep - cheers, ta for the nod though.


----------



## big eejit (Feb 14, 2014)

Emmylou Harris is playing London and Bristol(!) in May. If you want tickets get em quick! 

http://www.emmylouharris.com/elhTour.html


----------



## hammerntongues (Feb 14, 2014)

big eejit said:


> Emmylou Harris is playing London and Bristol(!) in May. If you want tickets get em quick!
> 
> http://www.emmylouharris.com/elhTour.html




Thanks for the nod ............. done


----------



## big eejit (Feb 14, 2014)

hammerntongues said:


> Thanks for the nod ............. done



Got mine when they went on general sale this morning. They were selling fast.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 14, 2014)

TruXta said:


> How come I've never even heard of that venue? Notwist could be fun...


went to Aba Shanti there couple of months back -not been going for that long as a venue - warehosue space, very high ceiling (2 or 3 floors high in parts) and can be a bit reverby - Aba's soundsystem sounded epic in there with that bit of extra reverb - not ideal space, but can add something if the music suits - I think slowdive suits


----------



## klang (Feb 14, 2014)

ska invita said:


> went to Aba Shanti there couple of months back -not been going for that long as a venue - warehosue space, very high ceiling (2 or 3 floors high in parts) and can be a bit reverby - Aba's soundsystem sounded epic in there with that bit of extra reverb - not ideal space, but can add something if the music suits - I think slowdive suits


doesn't he hold a monthly or bi-monthly sesh there? been meaning to go for a while.....


----------



## ska invita (Feb 14, 2014)

littleseb said:


> doesn't he hold a monthly or bi-monthly sesh there? been meaning to go for a while.....


yeah Arisezon its called. Hasn't been one this year yet, but it was regular for a while and will be back. I'll give you a shout next one - Im looking forward to going back.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 14, 2014)

Charlamagne Palestine and William Basinski - 20th March, St Johns Church in W(h)ackney.


----------



## klang (Feb 14, 2014)

ska invita said:


> yeah Arisezon its called. Hasn't been one this year yet, but it was regular for a while and will be back. I'll give you a shout next one - Im looking forward to going back.


yes let me know. whenever i felt like going it wasn't on. doesn't seem to be super-regular.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 17, 2014)

Fucking hell it's... Half Man Half Biscuit - Shepherds Bush Empire 28/03


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm off to see Warpaint tomorrow night!!!


----------



## gridban (Feb 21, 2014)

Chip Barm said:


> King Khan and the Shrines are touring in April next year. I'm on holiday and will miss every date


I got excited when I saw that but no London dates just Leeds and Brighton


----------



## gridban (Feb 21, 2014)

Seems I was wrong, couldn't see it on their website but actually they're playing the Scala in April, great!


----------



## gridban (Feb 21, 2014)

belboid said:


> The Ex have a uk tour announced, plus dates for The Ex festival.  I'm actually in Amsterdam the day it's there. Unfortunately I'll be with my in laws n I doubt they'll be keen.
> 
> http://www.theex.nl/concerts.html


Glad I saw this, they're one of the best live bands I've seen so the London gig is a must I think.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Feb 23, 2014)

Silver Mt Zion Orchestra at Koko in a few hours


----------



## Blagsta (Feb 25, 2014)

Sleaford Mods, 27th March, Hare & Hounds, Brum


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Jon Spencer Blues Explosion...Manchester Gorilla 10th May.

Bit of a tour in fact

http://www.ents24.com/uk/tour-dates/jon-spencer-blues-explosion


----------



## big eejit (Mar 4, 2014)

Mrs Eejit has just bought tickets for Courtney Love, on tour in UK in May. I enjoy a bit of her raucous squawking. (Ms Love's not Mrs Eejit's.)


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 7, 2014)

23 Skidoo are playing their 1982 album "Seven Songs" live to a confrontational video collage made by Richard Heslop at the BFI on Friday 4th April. 
Followed by a DJ set from Don Letts in the benugo Bar.

Asian Dub Foundation are playing an Anti-Fracking benefit at Rollerdisco in Vauxhall on March 12th with support DJs including Mark Stewart and Gavin Turk. Vivienne Westwood will be a guest speaker. It's also the launch of two new beers by The Hop Fuzz Brewery: 'What The Frack?’ And ‘Fracking Hell’


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 7, 2014)

Captain Sensible's birthday bash. 

Tickets are at 70's prices (to the extent that the booking fees were more than the ticket). 
Dammed, and other favorites.


----------



## Kerensky (Mar 7, 2014)

big eejit said:


> Mrs Eejit has just bought tickets for Courtney Love, on tour in UK in May. I enjoy a bit of her raucous squawking. (Ms Love's not Mrs Eejit's.)



In between numbers shout "Back of the Net" ..... she's bound to be well impressed.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Mar 8, 2014)

Lazy Llama said:


> Asian Dub Foundation are playing an Anti-Fracking benefit at Rollerdisco in Vauxhall on March 12th with support DJs including Mark Stewart and Gavin Turk. Vivienne Westwood will be a guest speaker. It's also the launch of two new beers by The Hop Fuzz Brewery: 'What The Frack?’ And ‘Fracking Hell’


FFS! Its not that I'm in favour of fracking, but honestly, that really has to be the most opportunistic gig I've ever seen. And as for the beer company, shame on you - frack off!


----------



## yardbird (Mar 14, 2014)

Look what's happening in my village
We are excited to announce, hot off the press, the headline act appearing at this years Lindfield Arts Festival is Toploader.







Band member guitarist Dan Hipgrave a fellow Lindfield resident along with lead singer and pianist Joe, bassist Matt and drummer Rob will dazzle festival goers on Saturday 13th September with a concert on the common that will blow Lindfield away! The atmosphere is set to be electrifying as the village will see over 1,000 people gather to appreciate a local chart topping band.  Supporting act Jimi Laren, a singer/songwriter, will kick off this exhilarating evening performing his new music including his recent EP ‘Take It All’.

Toploader will then wow the crowds and entertain the festival goers with a concert that will have everyone up and “dancing in the moonlight”.

Grab your opportunity to purchase early bird tickets now as we are selling the first 500 tickets for only £15


This is not an ad - more of a warning.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 14, 2014)

dlx1 said:


> Don't know how many times I have see one more time
> 
> The Orb LIVE at Electric Brixton, London
> Saturday, 15 March 2014
> ...



Don't look like BTB are plying now 

Not long long 

*Times this Saturday *
Main Room
22.00 - 23.00 - Aliji
23.00 - 00.30 - Banco de Gaia
00.30 - 02.30 - The Orb LIVE
02.30 - 04.15 - Rita Maia
04.15 - 06.00 - Gatto Fritto

*Room 2 (hosted by FNOOB radio) *
• Nomad Spectrum
• J-Box
• TheCity Slickerz
• Dub Bunnies
• Martyn Metadatadnb Lovell
• MR FNOOB + special guest


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 15, 2014)

yardbird said:


> Look what's happening in my village
> We are excited to announce, hot off the press, the headline act appearing at this years Lindfield Arts Festival is Toploader.
> 
> 
> ...



That really is one that makes you think 'surely they're not still at it?'


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 15, 2014)

My sons friend likes to tell me how his cousin is Toploaders manager. As if I'm supposed to be impressed.


----------



## yardbird (Mar 15, 2014)

Dan Hipgrave's Mrs is Lindsay, Danny Baker's foil on his Sat morning R5 prog.
A Geordie, I quite like her.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 19, 2014)

If anyone missed out on Neutral Milk Hotel tickets for Manchester there's some more been released for 18th May.

http://alberthall.seetickets.com/promoter/trof-live/7008/default/1/200


----------



## killer b (Mar 19, 2014)

fuck, i just almost bought some tickets just for the sake of it. I don't even like NMH.


----------



## rekil (Mar 19, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> That really is one that makes you think 'surely they're not still at it?'


Conditions of their deal with the devil. If they don't find some other wretches to pass the pact on to, they'll have to keep going for eternity.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 21, 2014)

Only Kate Bush playing 15 shows in that London in August/September!


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 21, 2014)

Chip Barm said:


> Only Kate Bush playing 15 shows in that London in August/September!



Sadly I bet going to be mega money for a ticket


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 21, 2014)

£49-130


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm sooooo excited because Thee Oh Sees (my fave band atm) are playing at Jabberwockey festival in London in August!!! Just bought tickets for me and fella!!


----------



## ska invita (Mar 22, 2014)

too expensive for me but this would be great


----------



## Dr. Furface (Mar 26, 2014)

Chip Barm said:


> Only Kate Bush playing 15 shows in that London in August/September!


I've just read she's added 7 more nights, the greedy bitch. She could add 700 more nights for all I care.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 28, 2014)

Grandmaster Flash in Nottingham this Sunday...


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 31, 2014)

Pissed Jeans and Hookworms...Manchester Gorilla...14th August

Following night in Brum at HMV


----------



## CaptainCardigan (Apr 1, 2014)

*Curtis Eller & the American Circus* is on tour now! 

Saw them last week at the Musician in Leicester with a couple of mates and 16yr old daughters and they were brilliantly unique and very entertaining!

Enjoy


----------



## Dr. Furface (Apr 4, 2014)

ska invita said:


> too expensive for me but this would be great


I see what you mean - £150 cheapest ticket, up to £275!  Plenty folks with the readies out there though - 3 of the 4 shows are already sold out...


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 9, 2014)

Kate Bush tickets are mine! Will hopefully get to some more gigs in between now and then though.

I saw Bohren play last weekend. They were quietly spectacular.


----------



## killer b (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm going to see Johnny Greenwood and the London Sinfonietta doing a programme of Steve Reich stuff in Manchester next month. Should be good.


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 13, 2014)

Lunched out spending my last £30 on Busta Rhymes tickets yesterday. Bet they're loads now.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Apr 13, 2014)

There's still tickets available for the The Ex this coming Weds at XOYO in Shoreditch - guaranteed to be a killer gig!


----------



## Callie (Apr 17, 2014)

Chip Barm said:


> If anyone missed out on Neutral Milk Hotel tickets for Manchester there's some more been released for 18th May.
> 
> http://alberthall.seetickets.com/promoter/trof-live/7008/default/1/200


 

was just about to mention that they are also playing the de la warr pavillion in bexhill for anyone that would be interested 

http://www.dlwp.com/event/neutral-milk-hotel


----------



## Winnifred1984 (Apr 20, 2014)

I have tickets for Beach Violence at the Brixton Jamm tonight, supporting Alabama 3.

Listen to beach Violence Here  https://soundcloud.com/beach-violence
and a link to the event http://www.brixtonjamm.org/event.php?event_id=569

They play at 7.15pm. I will be outside the venue with our remaining tickets from 6pm, official price £10 but discount if you message me. Beach Violence need to sell their tickets not to make a loss and I am helping them out.

Apologies if this counts as spam. I messaged a moderator but got no reply.


----------



## braindancer (Apr 24, 2014)

Massively excited about seeing Ben Frost on Saturday - playing stuff from his new album featuring Thor from Swans.

Tunes on youtube so far sound fantastic:


----------



## killer b (Apr 25, 2014)

Johnny Greenwood and the London Sinfonietta doing Reich. Manchester in July.

https://tickets.bridgewater-hall.co.uk/single/eventDetail.aspx?p=25568


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 25, 2014)

Just got a ticket for A Winged Victory for the Sullen at the Barbican in October.

TBH I find this whole thing of buying tickets 6 months+ in advance quite irritating, but there you go.


----------



## belboid (Apr 26, 2014)

Having just had a few days work, I am now all happily booked up for Melt Banana and Godflesh.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Apr 26, 2014)

A couple of things on the radar for me:

Club Integral at The Grosvenor Stockwell on 16 May: Dave Ross and Clive Bell, plus Lullula, The Windsors and Lepke B
At Cafe Oto in Dalston on 23 May: Thurston Moore/John Edwards/Alex Neilson Trio
Also at Oto on 24 May: Reines D'Angleterre. plus Nicola Ratti and Human Heads
On 27 May at Brixton Electric - Swans (my chance to be shouted at again by Michael Gira lol)
On 21 June at Elektrowerkz in Angel - Chrome (Helios Creed and Co here)


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 29, 2014)

July 26   Islington Mill, Salford - Maxine Peake and Eccentronic Research Council.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 29, 2014)

Ekoplekz May 9th Cafe OTO
Laurel Halo / Shackleton / Demdike Stare June 19th St John's Hackney


----------



## braindancer (Apr 29, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Ekoplekz May 9th Cafe OTO
> Laurel Halo / Shackleton / Demdike Stare June 19th St John's Hackney


 
Yeah!  Got a ticket for Laurel Halo etc.  What a line-up.  I'm tempted by Ekoplekz also....  but have been spending rather too much on gig tickets of late and am being encouraged to rein it in a touch!


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 29, 2014)

Oh my god,  just been to the best gig ever, moved me to tears and had what felt like a truly transcendental moment. 
.
It was Michael Nyman and his band at the Colston Hall! So beautiful to see musicians loving to play...will post some up when I can work out how to do it by phone...​


----------



## moonsi til (May 1, 2014)

Bought ticket to Moseley Folk on the Friday night with Johnny Marr & Thurston Moore headlining..this is also my BFs birthday present. Aiming to see wooden Shjips in Brum on June 16th but need to wait till payday again but it should be OK.


----------



## Part 2 (May 2, 2014)

Just noticed that Cerebral Ballzy are supporting Fucked Up on their forthcoming tour, along with Lower from Denmark. Good line up for £15.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (May 2, 2014)

Just found out this morning about Baba Yaga's Hut putting on the Raw Power weekend at the Dome in Tufnell Park, on the 29, 30 and 31 August - bands include Acid Mothers Temple, Mainliner, Terminal Cheesecake, Richard Pinhas (Heldon) and Thought Forms: https://babayaga.ticketabc.com/events/baba-yagas-hut-pr-30/


----------



## killer b (May 2, 2014)

Really want to go to that. the Lineup is immense.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (May 2, 2014)

killer b said:


> Really want to go to that. the Lineup is immense.



Yeah, it's great, isn't it?  You should defo try to make it along, if you can   Can't believe that Mainliner are back together again, what with Asahito Nanjo doing a disappearing act a couple of years ago.  Saw Mainliner in about '97 in Finsbury Park, and they were incredible.


----------



## Redeyes (May 7, 2014)

Chip Barm said:


> I'm off to Swans in Mcr, gonna get my tickets tomorrow morning.
> 
> butchersapron did you know about the Bristol gig?
> 
> http://www.ents24.com/uk/tour-dates/Swans



Just got my SWANS ticket for the Manchester gig. Never seen them live before!


----------



## Part 2 (May 7, 2014)

Redeyes said:


> Just got my SWANS ticket for the Manchester gig. Never seen them live before!



Heard the new album? I just downloaded it but not had chance yet.


----------



## killer b (May 7, 2014)

You're in for a treat. Best live band on the planet (if they let 'em play loud enough).


----------



## Redeyes (May 7, 2014)

Chip Barm said:


> Heard the new album? I just downloaded it but not had chance yet.



Going to check it out at the weekend, haven't heard it yet but I do have it. 



killer b said:


> You're in for a treat. Best live band on the planet (if they let 'em play loud enough).



My mates have seen them before and have given me fair warning about the sound! They also regailed tales of seeing WHITEHOUSE that makes me feel like I've missed out on a night of fun


----------



## ska invita (May 14, 2014)




----------



## hammerntongues (May 14, 2014)

There is also an AFRICA day in Spitalfields market on the 26th , good combo with the above  , African drumming groups ,art ,  foodstalls etc , it was already in my diary , the above just sorts out after lunch activity , excellent .


----------



## ska invita (May 17, 2014)

ska invita said:


>


 
due to popularity of last year tickets are now selling in advance - i suggest buying them just in case. worth getting there early anyhow
http://www.residentadvisor.net/event.aspx?458003
alsoknownas, littleseb, Rutita1


----------



## klang (May 17, 2014)

good, thanks.
have you got yours?


ska invita said:


> due to popularity of last year tickets are now selling in advance - i suggest buying them just in case.


----------



## ska invita (May 17, 2014)

littleseb said:


> good, thanks.
> have you got yours?


only saw this advance tickets thing  last night and havent had a chance but i will be there 100%. The shit thing about buying in advance is if its really raining i wont go, but its bank holiday monday so OF COURSE it wont rain


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 17, 2014)

ska invita said:


> due to popularity of last year tickets are now selling in advance - i suggest buying them just in case. worth getting there early anyhow
> http://www.residentadvisor.net/event.aspx?458003
> alsoknownas, littleseb, Rutita1



On it like scotch bonnet!


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 17, 2014)

hammerntongues said:


> There is also an AFRICA day in Spitalfields market on the 26th , good combo with the above  , African drumming groups ,art ,  foodstalls etc , it was already in my diary , the above just sorts out after lunch activity , excellent .



YEAH! Minutes away from the Channel 1 thing too!


----------



## hammerntongues (May 18, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> YEAH! Minutes away from the Channel 1 thing too!




And Emmylou Harris plays The Barbican that night too,tickets bought .


----------



## ska invita (May 18, 2014)

littleseb said:


> good, thanks.
> have you got yours?


ticket is bought....time to pray for sun!


----------



## klang (May 19, 2014)

ska invita said:


> ticket is bought....time to pray for sun!


 won't happen for me unfortunately. have to go on a last-minute work trip. what a shame, missing my favourite dance of the year


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 19, 2014)

Josh Homme at The Royal Festival Hall


----------



## hammerntongues (May 27, 2014)

ska invita said:


>




Enjoyed this even though it had to be inside , did anyone else get caught up in the farcical door policy ? i was inside for an hour then went outside for a breather and then found myself at the back of another long queue just to be readmitted even with a stamp and they were still taking money at the door from late arrivals .


----------



## ska invita (May 27, 2014)

hammerntongues said:


> Enjoyed this even though it had to be inside , did anyone else get caught up in the farcical door policy ? i was inside for an hour then went outside for a breather and then found myself at the back of another long queue just to be readmitted even with a stamp and they were still taking money at the door from late arrivals .


yeah, missed outside, but it did rain down all afternoon so the right choice.

i know the door thing got messy, but on the whole i was impressed that they didnt let the venue get over rammed (my biggest bugbear of going out) - thats what almost always happens these days and i was happy for the space - especially considering what a sweat box it was! love that sweatbox atmosphere though... what time did it run till? I had to head out just before 7pm - did they get much of an extension?


----------



## ska invita (May 27, 2014)

hammerntongues said:


> Enjoyed this even though it had to be inside , did anyone else get caught up in the farcical door policy ? i was inside for an hour then went outside for a breather and then found myself at the back of another long queue just to be readmitted even with a stamp and they were still taking money at the door from late arrivals .


that said i didnt get stuck in the queue for re-entry in which case id be fuming id imagine


----------



## hammerntongues (May 27, 2014)

ska invita said:


> that said i didnt get stuck in the queue for re-entry in which case id be fuming id imagine




the queue for re admittance was over half an hour , not so good when you have already paid , not a major , was a good gig and as you say the sweatbox feel is fine . i only stayed until about 6 , I went to see Emmylou Harris at the Barbican which was very disappointing sadly , very dull . that`s what you get for going to a gig where you have to sit down I suppose .


----------



## ska invita (May 27, 2014)

hammerntongues said:


> the queue for re admittance was over half an hour , not so good when you have already paid , not a major , was a good gig and as you say the sweatbox feel is fine . i only stayed until about 6 , I went to see Emmylou Harris at the Barbican which was very disappointing sadly , very dull . that`s what you get for going to a gig where you have to sit down I suppose .


thats a big gear change from sweating it out to 10k of bline to an evening with emmylou harris!


----------



## belboid (Jun 3, 2014)

blimey, almost forgot. I'm going to see Godflesh tonight!


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 3, 2014)

The Arkestra are doing 4 nights at Cafe OTO in the next few weeks.

£20 but bloody hell, much better than seeing them at the Barbican.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 3, 2014)

Is anyone going to see jurassic 5 at brixton on the 21st?

I got a ticket with the intention of going with some people who have since decided to sell their tickets


----------



## binka (Jun 3, 2014)

Just got back from Gary Clark Jr. Was good!


----------



## Utopia (Jun 4, 2014)

Off to see the mighty Prince tonight at the Roundhouse, I hear he's quite a decent musician!


----------



## Favelado (Jun 4, 2014)

I've just bought tickets for Portishead on the 18th July. Only waited 20 years to see them!


----------



## Voley (Jun 6, 2014)

Favelado said:


> I've just bought tickets for Portishead on the 18th July. Only waited 20 years to see them!


Absolutely brilliant live both times I've seen them. Even better than the records. At Glastonbury they were so good that I happily stood in what was essentially a two foot deep ditch while the rain got more and more torrential. Still an incredible gig.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jun 6, 2014)

Next Sat is Cafe Oto time, with Zaimph (Marcia Bassett), Annihilating Light (Heather Leigh and Stefan Jaworzyn), Poulomi Desai and Lorah Pierre - http://www.cafeoto.co.uk/zaimph-heather-leigh-stefan-jaworzyn-poulomi-desai-lorah-pierre.shtm  Stefan's whipping his guitar out for the occasion, and it'll be the first time I've seen Marcia Bassett.

Have also seen Fozzie Bear's Arkestra business - & am going along to at least one of those.  

(BTW, did anyone here see Loop/Godflesh at Heaven earlier this week?  Was v impressed by Loop, but missed Godflesh due to, er, meeting a friend of mine from Greece for a drink.  Sorry Justin and Benny).


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 7, 2014)

I saw Zaimph at OTO a while back. I fell asleep


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jun 7, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I saw Zaimph at OTO a while back. I fell asleep



Oh no!  Was that out of tiredness, or boredom?  You've just reminded me of the time I went to see an Indian classical music night at the Proms (this was in the mid 90's), and one of the acts was so so soothing (3 vocals line-up, plus tamburas and harmoniums), that I dozed off too, and then woke up when they were getting into a more energetic part at the end.  The mates I was with laughed at me for sleeping through it, but I like to think that I was, er, getting into the spirit of the music


----------



## killer b (Jun 7, 2014)

oh, I'm going to a gig next week that's almost certainly landing a Oto a day or so after - Steve Noble and Asif Tsahar. Looks very serious. I expect there'll be three of us in the audience.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 7, 2014)

Noble is a don.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 7, 2014)

MellySingsDoom tiredness boredom and hay fever drugs!

I'd still check her out again though. Not next Saturday alas


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 9, 2014)

Sleaford Mods / Sudden Infant and, uh, Consumer Electronics play The 100 Club in October.
http://muhmur.blogspot.co.uk/2014/06/harbinger-sound-at-100-club-24-october.html


----------



## killer b (Jun 9, 2014)

ooh. a SM / CE collab could be fun. we should encourage it to happen.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm off to see Edwyn Collins a week on Tuesday, and then the Heritage Orchestra conducted by Goldie doing Timeless the following Saturday.  Usually Meltdown festival clashes with Glastonbury so I never get to see anything at it.  But this year it doesn't  

And then I'm off to Glastonbury


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 9, 2014)

killer b said:


> oh, I'm going to a gig next week that's almost certainly landing a Oto a day or so after - Steve Noble and Asif Tsahar. Looks very serious. I expect there'll be three of us in the audience.


 
Wednesday in London - when is yours? I have conflicting things to go to... be good to get some on the ground reportage....


----------



## killer b (Jun 9, 2014)

thursday sorry.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 9, 2014)

killer b said:


> thursday sorry.


 
Well that's no use .


----------



## killer b (Jun 10, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Well that's no use .


this is the support in preston - they sound amazing


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 11, 2014)

killer b said:


> this is the support in preston - they sound amazing




They were amazing in London, for sure. 

I don't want to write too much, but I really really hope you like it as much as I did just now.


----------



## killer b (Jun 11, 2014)

that's the kind of report I like to hear.


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 13, 2014)

Atomic Suplex and Guitar Wolf again!


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 13, 2014)

...also i am putting on this gig. La Secte Du Futur, a new band with members of J.C Satan and Catholic Spray, in the new genre that I invented Garage Doom. i also designed the amazing flyer.


----------



## killer b (Jun 13, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> They were amazing in London, for sure.
> 
> I don't want to write too much, but I really really hope you like it as much as I did just now.


 they were wonderful, but noble and tsahar were totally off the scale.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 13, 2014)

killer b said:


> they were wonderful, but noble and tsahar were totally off the scale.


 
I'm really pleased you enjoyed it as much as me. 

Noble should be way better known than he is I think. Seen him play with all sorts of people, always excellent.


----------



## killer b (Jun 13, 2014)

i loved how effortless he seemed. He barely broke a sweat through the whole show, and the drumming was just mindblowing. Lovely guys too.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 13, 2014)

killer b said:


> i loved how effortless he seemed. He barely broke a sweat through the whole show, and the drumming was just mindblowing. Lovely guys too.


 
I find this stuff almost impossible to write about, which I like...


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 13, 2014)

rutabowa said:


> Atomic Suplex and Guitar Wolf again!



Now if only you were supporting at the Manchester gig.


----------



## killer b (Jun 14, 2014)

Shit & Shine are playing the roadhouse on the 3rd August - have you seen 'em Chip Barm ? If not, come! their twin-drum attack is fantastic. 

also, if you fancy some acid rock, these guys are playing there tonight (with Bong supporting, who're ace if you like your riffs slow & heavy)


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 14, 2014)

killer b said:


> Shit & Shine are playing the roadhouse on the 3rd August - have you seen 'em Chip Barm ? If not, come! their twin-drum attack is fantastic.



I'm not familiar with em, but got Latitudes playing on Youtube now. Sounds good for £7 odd. I'll pencil it in


----------



## killer b (Jun 14, 2014)

I really love Ill, the second support too. And I sometimes like Gnod, depends what mood they're in...


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 19, 2014)

Lykke Li...Manchester Albert Hall, 15th November


----------



## killer b (Jun 19, 2014)

Part Chimp and Hey Colossus are playing the roadhouse 4th October. that should be all types of fuck yeahs.


----------



## plurker (Jun 19, 2014)

Henry Cow reforming for a Barbican show in November; should be interesting


----------



## braindancer (Jun 20, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Laurel Halo / Shackleton / Demdike Stare June 19th St John's Hackney


 
Did you make it to this?  I found Laurel Halo rather dull - too noodly for me, Shackleton was pretty good but I was surprised about that he was playing pretty 'straight' dancefloor stuff for much of his set - his older stuff was much more interesting, completely twisted but utterly compelling.  Demdike Stare were great through.... lovely murky moody business


----------



## braindancer (Jun 20, 2014)

killer b said:


> Part Chimp and Hey Colossus are playing the roadhouse 4th October. that should be all types of fuck yeahs.


 
Please please play in London Part Chimp!


----------



## killer b (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm sure they will. aren't you coming to supernormal though?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 20, 2014)

braindancer said:


> Did you make it to this?  I found Laurel Halo rather dull - too noodly for me, Shackleton was pretty good but I was surprised about that he was playing pretty 'straight' dancefloor stuff for much of his set - his older stuff was much more interesting, completely twisted but utterly compelling.  Demdike Stare were great through.... lovely murky moody business


 
Yeah I was there. I didn't really enjoy it that much. Laurel Halo was _really_ dull - washed out ambient stuff that might work ok at home on some weird tape but not in a massive church.

Shackleton was ace I thought, but just too quiet.

And Demdike Stare were quite good but I found it hard to get too excited about them. They did all the right things, but...

Sorry!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 20, 2014)

Cailin Rose is playing at the Union Chapel in Islington (That London) on July 11th, anyone else going?


----------



## braindancer (Jun 20, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Sorry!


 
Apology accepted....


----------



## braindancer (Jun 20, 2014)

killer b said:


> I'm sure they will. aren't you coming to supernormal though?


 
No, I can't make it - we're in France on bloody holiday.


----------



## Knotted (Jun 20, 2014)

plurker said:


> Henry Cow reforming for a Barbican show in November; should be interesting



Yep. Tickets probably sold out by now, though. They're also playing in Huddersfield. Lindsay Cooper memorial concert - also News from Babel and a performance of Oh Moscow. Got my ticket. [/smug]

https://www.barbican.org.uk/music/event-detail.asp?ID=16696


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 27, 2014)

Underworld playing dubnobasswithmyheadman in its entirety at the Festival Hall in Oct. I so want to go.

Members of royal festival hall get the presale on July 2, If you buy the reissue of the album, you get access on July 3 and general sale July 4.

Is anyone a member of the royal festival hall? Annual membership is £50, can you only get tickets for yourself or can you buy for others?


----------



## RareBird (Jul 4, 2014)

Mavis Staples @ Union Chapel Thursday 10th July


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 4, 2014)

Marianne Faithful at the Southbank in November.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 4, 2014)

the who - inevitably minus god's own rhythm section of moon and entwistle - are on tour in December. Ive just shelled out £80 (£8 booking fee!)  for a ticket. I know - i know. But they are probably my favourite ever band, I've never seen them live  and this could be the last ever chance. Nearly went to see them on the quadrophenia tour a few years ago but the price was even higher, i was more skint and didn't know if it would bre worth it - but  apparently they were very good.

At the first direct arena in leeds. Should be a good sound - but its an all seater venue.


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 5, 2014)

Motorhead and Bo Ningen were GREAT in hyde park last night.


----------



## moonsi til (Jul 7, 2014)

Tonight is Brian Jonestown Massacre. They were amazing on TV/Glastonbury footage so I'm very excited.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 9, 2014)

Caitlin Rose at the Union Chapel in Islington on Friday- I can no longer go have to go down to Bath as my dad is in hospital - pm me if you want the ticket, it is an e-ticket so can email it.


----------



## moonsi til (Jul 10, 2014)

Just bought tickets for 'Goat' on October 2nd but will need to bimble to Bristol from Midlands for the gig...something more local may get announced but I didn't want to miss them plus I get to visit friends.


----------



## sorearm (Jul 11, 2014)

Saw the Pixies last night in manc. They were fucking awesome.


----------



## RareBird (Jul 11, 2014)

Have spare ticket for Neil Young & Crazy Horse in Hyde Park tomorrow, less than face value, pm me


----------



## Favelado (Jul 18, 2014)

Portishead tonight at the Palacio de Deportes. I have wanted to see them for 20 years. They played the Tower Ballroom in 1994, I missed them, and then I've never had chance to see them since.

Quite excited.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 18, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Portishead tonight at the Palacio de Deportes. I have wanted to see them for 20 years. They played the Tower Ballroom in 1994, I missed them, and then I've never had chance to see them since.
> 
> Quite excited.



Oh nice one fav. ENJOY!


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 25, 2014)

The Pop Group are doing a UK Tour - http://www.thepopgroup.net/live/

Date		   Venue
Mon 20 Oct The Voodoo Rooms, Edinburgh
Tue 21 Oct  The Bodega Social Club, Nottingham
Wed 22 Oct  Gorilla, Manchester
Thu 23 Oct  Anson Rooms, Bristol
Fri 24 Oct  Brudenell Social Club, Leeds
Sat 25 Oct  Sticky Mike's Frog Bar, Brighton
Sun 26 Oct  Islington Assembly Hall, London

They'll be raising money for Campaign Against Arms Trade.


----------



## killer b (Jul 25, 2014)

TBH autumn has far too many good gigs for me to go to all of them.

Mogwai, Forest Sword, Mugstar & Clinic DJs at the camp & furnace in Liverpool 24th Oct looks intense.
Earthless at the Brudenell, 8th November


----------



## belboid (Aug 5, 2014)

ooh, just seen Mogwai are playing at Magna in October. Terrible venue, but they could look good there


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 8, 2014)

killer b said:


> TBH autumn has far too many good gigs for me to go to all of them.
> 
> Mogwai, Forest Sword, Mugstar & Clinic DJs at the camp & furnace in Liverpool 24th Oct looks intense.
> Earthless at the Brudenell, 8th November


Did you ever get around to seeing Vatican Shadow? They're on next Sunday in Shipley(!)

Will it get to dancing levels or is it more about just nodding and looking moody?

Also, you go to Brudenell often? It's close to me (15 minutes walk). We should have a pint sometime.


----------



## killer b (Aug 8, 2014)

i saw Vatican shadow last year and thought he was a bit shit tbh - he did play really hard though, definitely take your dancing shoes if you go... I've been meaning to go to that golden cabinet night for a while though, it looks ace.

never been to the brudenell yet, but think I'm definitely coming over for earthless. Will give you a shout closer to the time.


----------



## killer b (Aug 15, 2014)

EARTH are playing a last minute gig at Gorilla in manchester tonight following the Jabberwocky cancellation - anyone?


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 15, 2014)

think they're at birthdays in dalston on saturday too... with Pissed Jeans. sold out i guess


----------



## killer b (Aug 15, 2014)

i wish pissed jeans were playing manc!!


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 15, 2014)

birthdays isn't big too. will be a good gig


----------



## killer b (Aug 15, 2014)

Fucking hell, pissed jeans played last night, deafheaven are playing tomorrow. Peeved I didn't notice last night's gig, I'd have well gone for that...


----------



## killer b (Aug 19, 2014)

go and see jeffrey lewis, who is touring the uk and ireland atm

*Tues Aug 19 - Dundee, Scotland UK *- Kage Nightclub (St. Andrews Lane, DD1 2EY) Tix available here.

*Wed Aug 20 - Aberdeen, Scotland UK* - Moorings Bar (2 Trinity Quay, AB25 2SH) Tix available here.

*Thurs Aug 21 - Edinburgh, Scotland UK -* Jeffrey Lewis & The Jrams at Electric Circus (Fringe Festival)! (36-39 Market Street, EH1 1DF) Tix available here.

*Fri Aug 22 - Stirling, Scotland UK -* Jeffrey Lewis & The Jrams at Doune the Rabbit Hole festival! (Cardross Estate, Port of Menteith, Stirling FK8 3JY, UK)

*Sat Aug 23 - Manchester UK *- The Deaf Institute (135 Grosvenor Street, M1 7HE) (w/ Seth Faergolzia). Tix available here.

*Sun Aug 24 - Cork, Ireland -* Crane Lane Theatre (afternoon show)

*Mon Aug 25 - Dublin, Ireland* - The Grand Social

*Tues Aug 26 - CANCELLED (sorry... venue seems to have had a problem w/music license or something... we're seeking a replacement gig) *West Cork, Ireland - Connollys of Leap- *CANCELLED*

*Wed Aug 27 - Galway, Ireland *- Roisin Dubh

*Thurs Aug 28 - Belfast, North of Ireland *- McHugh's (29-31 Queen's Square, BT1 3FG)

*Fri Aug 29 - Derry, North of Ireland* - Sandino's (Water St, Londonderry, BT48 6BQ)


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 20, 2014)

the only gig going on this weekend in london (that is of interest to me) appears to be Ravioli Me Away/The Rebel/The Homosexuals at power lunches... it's a good one tho


----------



## killer b (Aug 20, 2014)

Part Chimp & Hey Collosus are in Bristol on 3rd October - also with Sex Swing (singer from Dethscalator, members from Part Chimp & Mugstar) who are a world of ace...

https://www.facebook.com/#!/events/258289371036801/?ref_newsfeed_story_type=regular


----------



## Dr. Furface (Aug 22, 2014)

Liars at Village Underground, Sat 1 Nov - book NOW!


----------



## nesthor (Aug 26, 2014)

benefit for London Antifascists

[URL='https://www.facebook.com/events/calendar/2014/September/13']Saturday, September 13
at 8:00pm

The Victoria, 451 Queensbridge road, E8 3AS

£5

ZIPLOCK - Norwich Punk
JAKAL - London Hardcore/Dub
BRÜNNER TODESMARCH - Czech Hardcore Punk
EVIDENCE SMRTI - Czech Hardcore Punk


Entry 5 pounds on the door.

Nearest station is Dalston Junction (Overground).

**The organisers of this event will not tolerate any homophobic, racist, sexist or trans*phobic behaviour.
We aim for this event to be safe and comfortable for everyone. If you feel unsafe e.g. experience abuse, assault, bullying or harassment at our event, please notify someone at the door and we will try to deal with it appropriately.**[/URL]


----------



## hammerntongues (Aug 26, 2014)

Candy Darling at George tavern on the Commercial road this Friday , new single release party . Dirty Sleazy Rock n Roll from Emily Breeze .


----------



## killer b (Aug 26, 2014)

Carter  / Tutti / Void - Transverse II - september in Hackney. Wish I could go to this...

http://www.oslohackney.com/events/carter-tutti-void/


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 27, 2014)

killer b said:


> Carter  / Tutti / Void - Transverse II - september in Hackney. Wish I could go to this...
> 
> http://www.oslohackney.com/events/carter-tutti-void/



I thought that Carter has said they would never play again.


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 27, 2014)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I thought that Carter has said they would never play again.


It's Chris Carter, not Carter USM.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 27, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> It's Chris Carter, not Carter USM.


Never heard of him.


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 27, 2014)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Never heard of him.


He's probably never heard of you either.


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 27, 2014)

killer b said:


> Carter  / Tutti / Void - Transverse II - september in Hackney. Wish I could go to this...
> 
> http://www.oslohackney.com/events/carter-tutti-void/



Very tempted myself.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 27, 2014)

killer b said:


> Carter  / Tutti / Void - Transverse II - september in Hackney. Wish I could go to this...
> 
> http://www.oslohackney.com/events/carter-tutti-void/



Always said I would try to see C&C in Hackney having managed Psychic TV, Coil and TG already...


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 27, 2014)

But

_"Drawing on a Nordic aesthetic, Oslo marks a significant new arrival in the dynamic and burgeoning area of Hackney Central" _


----------



## killer b (Aug 27, 2014)

yeah, but the c/t/v album was one of the best of 2012. Don't give a shit about the hipness of the venue.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 27, 2014)

killer b said:


> yeah, but the c/t/v album was one of the best of 2012. Don't give a shit about the hipness of the venue.



that's good to know. They were very boring when I saw them do "Desertshore" a few years back. Reckon I might swing by if I can persuade some mates.


----------



## killer b (Aug 27, 2014)

did you not listen to transverse? seriously, get on it. It's brilliant.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 27, 2014)

killer b said:


> did you not listen to transverse? seriously, get on it. It's brilliant.



Good lord no. I stopped buying this stuff in the mid 90s. 

I'll go and see it live and hopefully be smacked in the face by its brilliance and freshness (to me). And then order the cassette of it from Our Price records or something.


----------



## braindancer (Aug 27, 2014)

I've got tickets for the Monday C/T/V show - looking forward to it....  Also coming up:

Mark Fell and Keith Fullerton Whitman at Oto on 31st October.
Part Chimp and Hey Collosus at the Exchange in Bristol on the 3rd.
Stephen O Malley and Bohren and der Club of Gore at St. Johns on 8th November.

Debating whether to go and see Buzzo from the Melvins playing solo at this Oslo place...  can't quite decide on that one - also some pals trying to persuade me to go to Congo Natty, Mungo's Hi-Fi, Dillinja and Mala at the Forum some time in October.  Sounds good but pricey and late finishing...


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 27, 2014)

braindancer said:


> I've got tickets for the Monday C/T/V show - looking forward to it....  Also coming up:
> 
> Mark Fell and Keith Fullerton Whitman at Oto on 31st October.



That sounds great. Will get to that if not embroiled in Halloween related shenanigins.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 27, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> He's probably never heard of you either.


Is there any reason he should have?
I assume he is fairly famous if he can be known by his surname alone and not be confused with a band that was widely known as carter. I however, have never heard of him in any way shape or form. Probably says more about me than him, but the reason above is why I mentioned it, he has no reason to have heard of nobody from the internet.


----------



## killer b (Aug 27, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Good lord no. I stopped buying this stuff in the mid 90s.
> 
> I'll go and see it live and hopefully be smacked in the face by its brilliance and freshness (to me). And then order the cassette of it from Our Price records or something.


 I think this is a new collab rather than a performance of the last one. Do listen though - it sounds like krautrocky techno to my ears rather than the more downbeat stuff they did on desertshore (although the _final report_ disk that came with the desertshore album isn't a thousand miles away)


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 27, 2014)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Is there any reason he should have?
> I assume he is fairly famous if he can be known by his surname alone and not be confused with a band that was widely known as carter. I however, have never heard of him in any way shape or form. Probably says more about me than him, but the reason above is why I mentioned it, he has no reason to have heard of nobody from the internet.



Chris Carter (as he generally known) was in Throbbing Gristle, if that helps.

I don't think he is widely known as "Carter" outside of his surname being used in collabs like Carter-Tutti-Void.

He is a different Chris Carter from the one who did the music for the X-Files.

He very kindly allowed me to take a photo of him once


----------



## killer b (Aug 27, 2014)

no-one has given the slightest shit about carter USM since about 1996. carter/tutti/void was one of the best albums of 2012, and was much talked about here and elsewhere. It's not unreasonable to assume people won't mistake one for the other.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 27, 2014)

killer b said:


> no-one has given the slightest shit about carter USM since about 1996. carter/tutti/void was one of the best albums of 2012, and was much talked about here and elsewhere. It's not unreasonable to assume people won't mistake one for the other.



Seems like a few people on here went to the Carter USM reunion gig a couple of years back. (Including at least one moderator!!!!!!) 

But I agree that there is usually little overlap between their fan bases.

See also: Ron Carter (bassist with Alice Coltrane) Derrick Carter (who "went mad" and has more of a claim to have invented techno than Genesis P-Orridge)


----------



## ska invita (Aug 27, 2014)

This weekend in South East London...





This was amazing last time around:


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 27, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Chris Carter (as he generally known) was in Throbbing Gristle, if that helps.
> 
> I don't think he is widely known as "Carter" outside of his surname being used in collabs like Carter-Tutti-Void.
> 
> ...


Ah, throbbing gristle I know, and am far more keen on than carter USM (which is not saying much). Still doesn't change the fact I don't know his name.


----------



## RareBird (Aug 29, 2014)

Nils Lofgren, Union Chapel, 25 January 2015


----------



## killer b (Aug 29, 2014)

Philip Glass in Manchester on November 10 (presume he'll be playing London & elsewhere about that time too)

https://tickets.bridgewater-hall.co.uk/single/eventDetail.aspx?p=26803


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 31, 2014)

Ringo Deathstarr...tonight at Leeds Brudenell and it's free. 

Fuck my dodgy knee and inability to get there.


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 1, 2014)

got a few mcr gigs coming up

The Fall...Lower Kersal Social Club  - 27th Sept
Future of the Left...Roadhouse - 5th Oct
Left Lane Cruiser...Night n Day - 14th Oct
Amazing Snakeheads...Sound Control - 15th Oct
Girl Band...Night n Day - 17th Oct
Jesus and Mary Chain...Academy - 20th Nov
The Wytches...Deaf Institute - 28th Nov


----------



## Dr. Furface (Sep 2, 2014)

Hookworms at the Dome, Tufnell Park
Peaking Lights at Plan B, Brixton

Unfortunately - for me at least - they're both playing on Tuesday 28th October  so I'll be going to Hookworms as I haven't seen them before and I live real close to the venue too.


----------



## belboid (Sep 2, 2014)

Hookworms at the Queens Social, Sheffield

& Throwing Muses with Tanya Donelly supporting, I've only just noticed


----------



## braindancer (Sep 2, 2014)

Dr. Furface said:


> Hookworms at the Dome, Tufnell Park
> Peaking Lights at Plan B, Brixton
> 
> Unfortunately - for me at least - they're both playing on Tuesday 28th October  so I'll be going to Hookworms as I haven't seen them before and I live real close to the venue too.


 
In my excitement at seeing the Hookworms show advertised I rushed to buy a ticket - then realised I'll be out of the country.  Don't suppose you fancy buying my ticket?  Cheeky cheeky I know - but you can have if for less than the asking price!


----------



## ska invita (Sep 2, 2014)

Two good jungle and DNB nights coming up at JAMM in Brixton

Nicky Blackmarket, Brockie, Marvellous Cain, Devious D, Digital Niyah Binghi + Many More
Jungle Splash End of Summer AllDayer
Buy Tickets
When: Sunday 21st September
Music: Jungle, Bass, Garage, Dub, Reggae
1:00pm - 2:00am
£6/8 Adv - Over 18's Only ID Required
Wow, this is huge. Nearly overcome at the enormity of listing so much quality in one line up, we can't effuse enough how awesome this night will be.
We Love Jungle is back for over 12 hours of music across two rooms at the Jungle Splash end of Summer Alldayer. And as is the norm they've booked a stellar line up of quality jungle, bass, dub, garage, roots, reggae, and DnB for a rave that will be otherworldly in quality.
The most well known DJ in Drum and Bass, Nicky Black Market, is back for another show stealing set. He's been rocking some of the best venues around the world for the past two decades playing only the heaviest DnB, seeing him play is an experience in itself.
Marvelous Cain (another stalwart jungle legend) will be back to drop some ragga anthems. As a top class DJ and producer, Cain has been keeping international audiences happy since '93.
DJ Brockie, owner of Octave recordings, will be smashing out a massive jungle set. As the man behind the infamous Kool FM 94, you know he'll bring the noise.
Prodigy tour DJ Devious D will be heading up the rest of Room One with Digital Niyah Binghi, Mad Ash, Junior Buzz, Daddy Nature, Merrix and Junior Buzz.
And the infamous Ragga Twins will be on MC duty with Jnr Dangerous, Dr Vibes, Virgo Don, Bomber, Rude Boy Keith, and Deany Rankin.
Room Two is another party all together. D.S.U.B (Dirty Sexy Urban Beats) are well experienced in throwing epic bassline and old skool influenced parties. So with a line up of Junior Buzz (D.S.U.B), Move The House (Entice Records), Dr Roberts (Dog House), and LoskiBoy it's going to be a large one.
Also representing in Room 2 is Asbo Records and a crew who've been delivering quality dance floor filling drum and bass for the last three years, and Dubtastic Music, tastemakers in the freshest bass rhythms.
The Line up:
JUNGLE SPLASH - ARENA 1 ★★JUNGLE/JUNGLE DUB★★ 
Nicky Black Market 
Brockie 
Marvellous Cain 
Devious D ( Prodigy Tour DJ) 
Digital Niyah Binghi 
Mad Ash 
Junior Buzz 
Daddy Nature 
Merrix 
Jamie G 
MCs - Ragga Twins, Jnr Dangerous, Dr Vibes, Virgo Don, Bomber, Rude Boy Keith, Deany Rankin 
★★ ★★ ★★ ★★ ★★ ★★ ★★ ★★ ★★ ★★ ★ 
ARENA 2 ★★BASS/GARAGE/DUB/REGGAE/DANCEHALL/JUNGLE/DnB★★ 
D.S.U.B (Dirty Sexy Urban Beats) 
Junior Buzz (BassClinique/D.S.U.B) 
Move The House (Entice Records) 
Dr Roberts (Dog House) 
Host - LoskiBoy 
★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★ 
DUBTASTC MUSIC 
SubJect 13 (Vibez/ Pauze Recordings) 
Bill Reaction (DubTastic Music) 
NFinnerty (DubTastic Music) 
Sammy 2 Dex (Flex FM) 
Mr Chris (Reggae Dancehall vibes) 
Roots Dub/Reggae/Dancehall 
★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★ 
ASBO RECORDS 
Pressure X (Asbo Recs / Kool London) 
Diamond Geezer (Asbo Recs / Dread Rec's) 
Daffy (Asbo /Big Budda Beats) 
G Money (Asbo Old Skool Set ) 
MCs - Rassterlin, Boxer Banton, Bluzie


AND

Fabio, Grooverider, Randall, Jumpin Jack Frost, Ray Keith + Many More
Shut That Sh*t Down
Buy Tickets
When: Saturday 18th October
Music: Drum & Bass, Bass Music, Jungle
10:00pm - 6:00am
£10 Advance Over 18s only, ID required
The true legends of drum n' bass come together once again for another slamming night delivered the way only Shut That Sh*t Down knows how. A new golden age of d n' b is underway, and these original pioneers are, as always, at the cutting edge of it.
And for the first time at Brixton Jamm, we roll out the drum n' bass into room 2, with an on point selection of the finest rising talent on the London scene.
This will be our biggest party of the autumn season, and we're hoping it will be yours too. Make sure you join us.
The Line up:
Room 1
Fabio 
Grooverider 
Randall 
Jumpin' Jack Frost 
Ray Keith 
Bryan Gee 
Rob Smiley 
Candon Rush
Hosted by MC Moose and Treble Clef

Room 2
Cold Fusion 
Dexta 
Philth 
Wordofmouth 
Prospect 
Kred & Handy 
Dauji


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 2, 2014)

belboid said:


> Hookworms at the Queens Social, Sheffield
> 
> & Throwing Muses with Tanya Donelly supporting, I've only just noticed



I was in love with Tanya Donelly when she was in Belly


----------



## belboid (Sep 2, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> I was in love with Tanya Donelly when she was in Belly


weren't we all?


----------



## christonabike (Sep 2, 2014)

Majorettes at the Windmill tonight, French-Mexican female fronted band

Tunes here:
https://www.facebook.com/MajorettesBand/app_204974879526524?ref=page_internal

Loving "You Bring Me Down"

Thursday is tUnE-yArDs at the Fridge

Missing The Fall at the Fridge but Alabama 3 are playing before christmas and that'll be a good old Brixton-love-in-get-fucked-up-fest


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 11, 2014)

I saw Ghost of the Sabre Toothed Tiger last week who were really good. Next Thursday I'm seeing Sid Arthur and then Kate Bush on the Saturday.

Then 

Goat on Oct 2nd.
BBC Radiophonics on Oct 15th.
Warpaint on Dec 5th.

Just need one for November and that will probably be me done for the year.


----------



## binka (Sep 11, 2014)

went to see gruff rhys at the rncm last night touring his american interior album. wasn't a normal gig it was seated in a theatre which meant the whole row had to stand up every time someone wanted a drink/piss. also started with a 10 minute documentary and was interspersed with him explaining the story with a slideshow. not nearly as wanky as it sounds actually. overall was very enjoyable but would have been better standing in the academy and closing with man dont give a fuck.


----------



## braindancer (Sep 16, 2014)

killer b said:


> Carter  / Tutti / Void - Transverse II - september in Hackney. Wish I could go to this...
> 
> http://www.oslohackney.com/events/carter-tutti-void/



Oooh this was a bit good last night - a lot of hangin' about thinking why am I here in this Hackney bar on a Monday night with nobody here except the Quietus DJs playing some ok records when I could be at home lying on the sofa after a knackering day at work - but then when C/T/V eventually came on at about 10 it was blindingly good and all worth it.  Top stuff!


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 16, 2014)

braindancer said:


> Oooh this was a bit good last night - a lot of hangin' about thinking why am I here in this Hackney bar on a Monday night with nobody here except the Quietus DJs playing some ok records when I could be at home lying on the sofa after a knackering day at work - but then when C/T/V eventually came on at about 10 it was blindingly good and all worth it.  Top stuff!




Nice one. I've got a ticket for tonight but am running a fever today and am off work. We'll see what happens later


----------



## braindancer (Sep 16, 2014)

I believe it's the same support act tonight, I'd advise not turning up too early - I think it's the same support act tonight, Ellll, and this time could be used for further resting!  Good luck!


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 17, 2014)

Run the Jewels...11th December...Manchester Gorilla

12th December at Koko for you London types 

And Fat White Family for me tonight.


----------



## killer b (Sep 17, 2014)

braindancer said:


> Quietus DJs playing some ok records


 that's the quietus to a tee. champions of OK music.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 17, 2014)

braindancer said:


> I believe it's the same support act tonight, I'd advise not turning up too early - I think it's the same support act tonight, Ellll, and this time could be used for further resting!  Good luck!



Yeah I caught the last ten minutes of Ellll and she just seemed to be doing okish minimal techno from a laptop. 

Carter Tutti Void were pretty great, occasionally brilliant even. Really glad I went. Nice too see them confident enough to just do the sonics without any extraneous dicking about bar some very minimal projections. 

I got a bus straight away outside and was home by 11:15  and feel a bit better today, so perhaps the gig had medicinal properties too.


----------



## killer b (Sep 17, 2014)

I wish they'd tour. is it more of the same?


----------



## colacubes (Sep 17, 2014)

Well was Nick Cave tonight for me    Then in the next couple of months:

Next Friday:  The Fall

November is Bob Mould, Liars and Carter USM


----------



## killer b (Sep 17, 2014)

have you seen this? 20 quid ffs!


----------



## braindancer (Sep 18, 2014)

killer b said:


> I wish they'd tour. is it more of the same?



More of the same indeed - they played variations of at least two of the tracks off Transverse and possibly more.....


----------



## braindancer (Sep 18, 2014)

killer b said:


> have you seen this? 20 quid ffs!



Jesusing Fuck!  That looks a bit good.....


----------



## ringo (Sep 22, 2014)

Just agreed to go and see Sinead Harnett at Birthdays on 21st October as Mrs R is a bit obsessed at the mo.


----------



## killer b (Sep 22, 2014)

Einsturzende Neubauten are playing London in November, and I've just noticed Blixa is playing Leeds this Friday...


----------



## clicker (Sep 22, 2014)

stranglers next march at the roundhouse---tickets in the bag today


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 24, 2014)

So when I bought Goat tickets for Bristol I thought they might come to Brum and so they are at www.nothyself.co.uk which I managed to get tickets for. I will still go to Bristol gig too as will be catching up with friends.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Sep 26, 2014)

Throwing Muses + Tanya Donelly tonight, Karen O next Saturday, and Manics doing 'The Holy Bible' tix bagged this morning


----------



## ska invita (Sep 30, 2014)

interesting?


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 1, 2014)

Goat gig last night was freaking amazing..it has actually made me more want to drive 100 miles to see them again tomorrow.


----------



## braindancer (Oct 1, 2014)

Hey Collosus and loads of other good heavy business at the Windmill next month: https://www.facebook.com/#!/events/388692477951636/

Yes please!


----------



## killer b (Oct 1, 2014)

ooh, that does look good. I missed Khunt at supernormal but my crew said they were incredible.


----------



## Voley (Oct 1, 2014)

Kaka Tim said:
			
		

> the who - inevitably minus god's own rhythm section of moon and entwistle - are on tour in December. Ive just shelled out £80 (£8 booking fee!)  for a ticket. I know - i know. But they are probably my favourite ever band, I've never seen them live  and this could be the last ever chance. Nearly went to see them on the quadrophenia tour a few years ago but the price was even higher, i was more skint and didn't know if it would bre worth it - but  apparently they were very good.
> 
> At the first direct arena in leeds. Should be a good sound - but its an all seater venue.



I want to see them before they finally turn it in, too.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 1, 2014)

ska invita said:


> interesting?



I saw Gavin Butt do a talk on "postpunk in Leeds" and he was very good. Kodwo Eshun is always great too.

Got a lot of time for Tom Vague but not sure if he is a decent talker or not. Mixed feelings about the rest.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 1, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I saw Gavin Butt do a talk on "postpunk in Leeds" and he was very good. Kodwo Eshun is always great too.
> 
> Got a lot of time for Tom Vague but not sure if he is a decent talker or not. Mixed feelings about the rest.


i get the impression the emphasis will be on the visual rather than the music.....


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 1, 2014)

ska invita said:


> i get the impression the emphasis will be on the visual rather than the music.....



Well that might be good then.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 1, 2014)

Lee Scratch Perry on @ the Brudenell, Sunday 30th Nov (£18)

Submotion Orchestra @ the Brudenell, Saturday 6th December (£12.50)

Not a bad week. Think I might go to both


----------



## ska invita (Oct 1, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Lee Scratch Perry on @ the Brudenell, Sunday 30th Nov (£18)
> 
> Submotion Orchestra @ the Brudenell, Saturday 6th December (£12.50)
> 
> Not a bad week. Think I might go to both


LSP can be a bit of a shit gig - see upsetter thread for details of what to expect


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 1, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Lee Scratch Perry on @ the Brudenell, Sunday 30th Nov (£18)
> 
> Submotion Orchestra @ the Brudenell, Saturday 6th December (£12.50)
> 
> *Not a bad week.* Think I might go to both



Massive understatement!


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 1, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> Massive understatement!


Only a mile away, too 


ska invita said:


> LSP can be a bit of a shit gig - see upsetter thread for details of what to expect


Hmm, will do. Cheers for the heads up.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 1, 2014)

As live reggae gigs go he comes way down the list of must sees.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 1, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Only a mile away, too
> 
> Hmm, will do. Cheers for the heads up.


liking lee perry recordings from the 70s isnt the same as going to a live gig today basically


----------



## killer b (Oct 1, 2014)

I'd probably see scratch at a festival if there wasn't anything interesting clashing, but no way risk paying for a headline gig.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 1, 2014)

I saw him at the Ocean in Hackney years ago. He was great in an eccentric/whatthefuckishelike kind of way.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 1, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> I saw him at the Ocean in Hackney years ago. He was great in an eccentric/whatthefuckishelike kind of way.


i was at that gig! I think so was Fozzie! A bit like that famous Sex Pistols gig everyone who was there went on to post shit on the internet.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 1, 2014)

ska invita said:


> i was at that gig! I think so was Fozzie!



I remember you there now, you were the tall fella who stamped on my toe!


----------



## ska invita (Oct 1, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> I remember you there now, you were the tall fella who stamped on my toe!


my mate got on stage at one point (after lee) i seem to recall and got told to come down after a bit. vodka red bulls


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 1, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> I saw him at the Ocean in Hackney years ago. He was great in an eccentric/whatthefuckishelike kind of way.



Yeah I was at that.



Rutita1 said:


> I remember you there now, you were the tall fella who stamped on my toe!



that could also have been me, tbf.  Except I was upstairs.

It wasn't a great Lee Perry gig, to my mind, but the other stuff on (Mark Iration & Zion Train selecting, Mad Prof and Scientist doing live dub) was wicked.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 1, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> It wasn't a great Lee Perry gig, to my mind, but the other stuff on (Mark Iration & Zion Train selecting, Mad Prof and Scientist doing live dub) was wicked.



Yeah to be honest my memory is a little hazy/non specific so saying it was great does include everything on that evening. 

Small world!


----------



## ska invita (Oct 1, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> Yeah to be honest my memory is a little hazy/non specific so saying it was great does include everything on that evening.
> 
> Small world!


i think that was lee perrs big come back gig so it brought a fair few people out of the woodwork


----------



## ska invita (Oct 1, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Lee Scratch Perry on @ the Brudenell, Sunday 30th Nov (£18)
> 
> Submotion Orchestra @ the Brudenell, Saturday 6th December (£12.50)
> 
> Not a bad week. Think I might go to both


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 2, 2014)

Still reeling from the magic of Kate Bush gig on Tuesday...have tickets to see the Delines in November with my mate, really looking forward to it.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 3, 2014)

ska invita said:


>


is sub dub iration steppas or not? if it is then they would absolutely destroy those other 3 without breaking sweat ha. I guess it can't be tho.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 3, 2014)

rutabowa said:


> is sub dub iration steppas or not? if it is then they would absolutely destroy those other 3 without breaking sweat ha. I guess it can't be tho.


indeed

THE LINE-UP
2020 Vision (Ralph Lawson, Tristan Da Cunha, PBR Streetgang, Special Guests)
vs.
Brotherhood Sound System (Silas & Snare Surgeon, Titan, Chimpo & MC Fox, Special Guests)
vs.
Nightmares on Wax (DJ E.A.S.E., Kevin 'Boywonder' Harper, Ricky Ranking, LSK)
vs.
Subdub (Iration Steppas Sound System ft YT, Daddy Freddy, Blackout Ja)

also clashes in bristol, birmingham and london http://www.redbull.com/uk/en/music/...lture-clash-leeds-birmingham-bristol-red-bull


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 3, 2014)

ha. I wonder what the rules are, how much stack they can bring? whatever the rules I pity their opponents.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 3, 2014)

rutabowa said:


> ha. I wonder what the rules are, how much stack they can bring? whatever the rules I pity their opponents.


ive been to two of these red bull clashes - stacks appear fairly even but often a crew playing dont run a sound and hire something in - if they do they bring their own - it is as much about musical selection as anything - but tbh we didnt need this clash to know that Iration run leeds 

rules are something like 15 mins each, each sound plays a round and the audience cheers for their winner of each round. then i think there was a final round of 3 between the top 2. something like that. it was a few years back now when i went


----------



## braindancer (Oct 5, 2014)

braindancer said:


> Please please play in London Part Chimp!



Hurray! https://billetto.co.uk/events/56918

(Although I did mission to Bristol to see the buggers this weekend....)


----------



## killer b (Oct 5, 2014)

braindancer said:


> Hurray! https://billetto.co.uk/events/56918
> 
> (Although I did mission to Bristol to see the buggers this weekend....)


they were incredible last night. so intense... Chip Barm what did you think?


----------



## clicker (Oct 5, 2014)

Rezillos just been named as support to the stranglers


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 6, 2014)

Very excited as my man has bought tickets to go and see the Handsome family in London on the 29th and I happen to be off work then!


----------



## braindancer (Oct 6, 2014)

killer b said:


> they were incredible last night. so intense... Chip Barm what did you think?


 
Yeah they totally killed it in Bristol too - I think it was the 5th or 6th time I've seen them and I can't remember a better one.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 6, 2014)

killer b said:


> they were incredible last night. so intense... Chip Barm what did you think?



Loved every minute, as did the lad. Could've been a few decibels louder as I could hear perfectly well yesterday 

First time I've seen them, more to come hopefully. Hey Collosus were ace too.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 10, 2014)

rutabowa said:


> ha. I wonder what the rules are, how much stack they can bring? whatever the rules I pity their opponents.


hah the results are in - guess who won


----------



## yardbird (Oct 10, 2014)

I know what I'd like to do tonight.

Chuck Prophet is playing Brighton and there's still tickets.


----------



## clicker (Oct 11, 2014)

Just got tickets for the ballet of Edward Scissorhands by Matthew Bourne at sadlers wells for christmas...ok not a 'gig' as such, but as excited ( and more pricey  ) than most gigs I go to. One of the tickets is a surprise crimbo present so i can't even enthuse openly at home.
http://www.sadlerswells.com/whats-on/2014/edward-scissorhands/#
http://bcove.me/83v4u53t


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 20, 2014)

Got tickets to see Laetitia Sadier in December, as part of Mr K's birthday present.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 20, 2014)

The_Reverend_M said:


>


 
shame its at the Forum... I think that stage is too big for this. I was at the Blackstar gig at the Forum and it didnt do anything for me


----------



## belboid (Oct 20, 2014)

Sleater-Kinney!!!


----------



## Cid (Oct 20, 2014)

belboid said:


> Sleater-Kinney!!!



sleaterkinney might be interested.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 20, 2014)

Wasn't expecting that at all. Another 9 o'clock Refresh Refresh Refresh jobbie then. will go if I can get a ticket.


----------



## belboid (Oct 20, 2014)

Cid said:


> sleaterkinney might be interested.


Fuck them


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 24, 2014)

The Fall at the Garage late November for six quid!! fully prepared for it to be kind of awful like most times i've seen them/him but i heard last london show was great.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 24, 2014)

Salford was great, they're on form right now.


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 25, 2014)

Paul Hartnoll UK tour & new album.
£27 a ticket!  [emoji50]


----------



## colacubes (Oct 25, 2014)

Chip Barm said:


> Salford was great, they're on form right now.



^^ this.  Saw them at Electric Brixton a couple of weeks ago and they were ace


----------



## killer b (Oct 26, 2014)

If I lived in Bristol, I would so be going to this. Fucking beast of a lineup. 9th November

Dragged Into Sunlight + Bong + 11Paranoias + Necro Deathmort + Ghold

http://www.exchangebristol.com/what...gged-into-sunlight-exchange/necro-deathmort-/


----------



## colacubes (Oct 26, 2014)

Well the next couple few weeks has ended up busy:

Nov 1 - Liars @ Village Underground
Nov 4 - Sebadoh @ Dingwalls
Nov 18 - Bob Mould @ Village Underground
Nov 22 - Carter USM @ Brixton Academy 
Dec 5 - Laetitia Sadier @ Cafe OTO


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 28, 2014)

Can't really be arsed with them but if you can this will be a good one I think:


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 28, 2014)

killer b said:


> If I lived in Bristol, I would so be going to this. Fucking beast of a lineup. 9th November
> 
> Dragged Into Sunlight + Bong + 11Paranoias + Necro Deathmort + Ghold
> 
> http://www.exchangebristol.com/what...gged-into-sunlight-exchange/necro-deathmort-/


Thanks so much for posting this up-I'm there baby!!! Necro Deathmort-omg-made me feel high!! It would be great if you did come!


----------



## killer b (Oct 28, 2014)

A few of the same lineup are playing manc the night before, so ill be seeing em there. Enjoy! Dragged into sunlight and 11 paranoias are both ace too.


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 28, 2014)

I love death metal gigs! It might be cos I'm usually one of very few women there so I feel a bit special Usually the only black person there....but what I like best is that the fellas are all kinda geeky and scared of girls!!! so cute.....


----------



## killer b (Oct 28, 2014)

Most of those bands pull a more hipster crowd ime - much more mixed than most metal gigs.


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 28, 2014)

killer b said:


> Most of those bands pull a more hipster crowd ime - much more mixed than most metal gigs.


yeah but we is talking brizzle......


----------



## killer b (Oct 28, 2014)

Brizzle is crammed full of hipsters!


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Oct 28, 2014)

belboid said:


> Sleater-Kinney!!!



Saw 'em in 1999. Nothing special live.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Oct 28, 2014)

ska invita said:


> shame its at the Forum... I think that stage is too big for this. I was at the Blackstar gig at the Forum and it didnt do anything for me



Yeah, you have to be pretty close to the front at The Forum for hip-hop gigs.

Pharoahe Monch is playing in Brixton the NIGHT BEFORE this - I smell a special guest...


----------



## ska invita (Oct 28, 2014)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Pharoahe Monch is playing in Brixton the NIGHT BEFORE this - I smell a special guest...


did you catch this news:  9th Wonder, Talib Kweli & Pharoahe Monch Form “Indie 500″
Read more at http://www.ddotomen.com/2014/10/22/...ahe-monch-form-indie-500/#IjkrxPfJ0Sm14MyW.99


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 31, 2014)

Laetitia Sadier at Cafe OTO in December too. (I am not on the payroll, honest). 

Might of interest to Sue if she has recovered from last time.

http://www.cafeoto.co.uk/laetitia-sadier-jane-weaver-lets-eat-grandma.shtm


----------



## killer b (Oct 31, 2014)

Jane weaver is fantastic too Fozzie Bear - should be a great night.


----------



## killer b (Oct 31, 2014)

I'd strongly recommend the _Europium Alluminate_ mix she did with Andy Votel (her husband) - can't find any live links, but if you still do soulseek I believe it may be there...


----------



## Sue (Oct 31, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Laetitia Sadier at Cafe OTO in December too. (I am not on the payroll, honest).
> 
> Might of interest to Sue if she has recovered from last time.
> 
> http://www.cafeoto.co.uk/laetitia-sadier-jane-weaver-lets-eat-grandma.shtm



Not sure my bank balance has tbh...


----------



## killer b (Oct 31, 2014)

I almost got into a fight last time I saw laetitia sadier. Struck me as an incongruous combination.


----------



## belboid (Oct 31, 2014)

she was supporting Neutral Milk Hotel earlier this year.  Must admit to be rather disappointed by her


----------



## killer b (Oct 31, 2014)

That was a massive room though, she suits a more intimate arena


----------



## belboid (Oct 31, 2014)

and pretty much still daylight, which hardly helped


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 1, 2014)

Die Antwoord are touring in January 

Glasgow, Birmingham, Manchester, London 14-17th


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 1, 2014)

belboid said:


> Fuck them


?


----------



## belboid (Nov 3, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> ?


sorry dude, I thought Cid was trying to correct my spelling (or whatever the word is when it comes to hyphons) of their name - completely forgot it was someone on here's too!


----------



## ska invita (Nov 4, 2014)

you're not going to this are you Reverend M?





my one man boycott of Basslaced is still on though, so not even tempted (grits teeth)

studio spaces e1 - anyone know it?


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 5, 2014)

The Cure are doing 2 nights at Hammersmith Apollo on Dec 21st / 22nd..I would love to go..need to get my thinking head on as I do not live in London.


----------



## killer b (Nov 5, 2014)

Ooh.


----------



## braindancer (Nov 5, 2014)

Not for ages - but I know I'll be taking a trip to Camden in May next year for sure - Torche, Part Chimp and Henry Blacker on the 22nd: http://www.theunderworldcamden.co.uk/gigs/events/22-may-15-torche-the-underworld/


----------



## The Boy (Nov 7, 2014)

Sleaford Mods on Saturday. HMHB in January.


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 8, 2014)

Barrence Whitfield and the Savages here in Swansea's Garage this coming Wednesday. They're going to be fucking brilliant!   

Then only two days later (on Friday), the Dub Pistols in the same venue .....

Nothing for weeks and weeks gig wise here, then two at once


----------



## killer b (Nov 8, 2014)

absolutely hammering the gigs this next week. probably a bit much tbh, but lets see...

tonigh - necro deathmort and a load of doomy bands in salford
monday - philip motherfucking glass
next friday - Subhumans!!
next saturday - lykke li (w/ dubversion & Chip Barm )
next sunday - King Champion Sounds
wednesday week - Tim Hecker at the camp and furnace


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 8, 2014)

killer b -- Subhumans, pretty fucking ace live. They played here two years ago and they blew the place apart


----------



## killer b (Nov 8, 2014)

yeah, they're great. Last time I saw them I fell over in the pit 5 minutes in and fucked my back up so bad I had to leave. I'm hoping for less damage this time.


----------



## belboid (Nov 10, 2014)

small tour from Hammell On Trial coming up next year.  A measly four dates, celebrating the, uhh, 14th anniversary of Choochtown.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 11, 2014)

Godspeed You Black Emporer are touring in april.
Friday night in Manchester, Saturday in Dublin, Monday night in London........ It'd be easiest for me to see them in London, but its a monday and Ill have to go to work tuesday! Manchester is expensive and a bastard for me to get to. Dublin on the other hand is only £60 return for me, so I might have a weekend away in dublin.

Allthough Ive got a weekend away raving the weekend after that


----------



## Knotted (Nov 11, 2014)

Chris & Cosey are to be blown away by support act Nisennemondai at Baba Yaga's in February.
https://ticketabc.com/events/baba-yagas-hut-pr-51/


----------



## killer b (Nov 11, 2014)

have you seen nisennenmondai lately? the've gone very minimal...


----------



## Knotted (Nov 11, 2014)

I saw them back in the summer. Himeno just had a bass drum, a snare and symbols. And she barely touched the snare. Masoko's guitar was mostly slung round her back while she electronified the sound. I like it. It's quite beautiful. Probably prefer the wilder and woolier early stuff though.


----------



## killer b (Nov 11, 2014)

yeah, we probably caught them on the same tour. I liked it well enough, but they were fucking brainmelting when they toured Mirrorball. It seemed so restrained in comparison.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 11, 2014)

Saw Philip Glass on Sat, thought i'd like it, cos he was a contemporary of Michael Nyman whom I adore! But Nah!
Very sadly did not see necro deathmort who I am in love with as no money and very hungover from previous night.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 11, 2014)

Delines tomorrow night, excited!


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 13, 2014)

May Kasahara said:


> Delines tomorrow night, excited!



They were amazing


----------



## killer b (Nov 13, 2014)

kalidarkone said:


> Saw Philip Glass on Sat, thought i'd like it, cos he was a contemporary of Michael Nyman whom I adore! But Nah!
> Very sadly did not see necro deathmort who I am in love with as no money and very hungover from previous night.


Hah, I saw Philip glass and necro deathmort. Our gig schedule is clearly synchronising... Are you seeing king champion sounds or the subhumans next week?


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 13, 2014)

William of Walworth said:


> Barrence Whitfield and the Savages here in Swansea's Garage this coming Wednesday. They're going to be fucking brilliant!



Last night was their first night of the their UK tour -- straight in from the US. And yes, they were absolutely amazing!  

Barrence has a voice you have to witness to appreciate ....

Anyone at a loose end in Newcastle (     ) tonight, or wherever else they get to later on, *DO NOT MISS!!* Fabulous


----------



## braindancer (Nov 13, 2014)

May Kasahara said:


> They were amazing


 
Nice - would have loved to have gone to that - it sold out much more quickly than I was anticipating!


----------



## killer b (Nov 13, 2014)

The Bug, new years eve, islington mill in Salford. The perfect combination.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 13, 2014)

if you get a chance to see Hank Wood & the Hammerhead on tour then take it, they were great this saturday. i can't find tour dates but i think they are playing in the UK more over the next month.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 14, 2014)

killer b said:


> Hah, I saw Philip glass and necro deathmort. Our gig schedule is clearly synchronising... Are you seeing king champion sounds or the subhumans next week?



No I'm not, never got subhuman and don't know king champion sounds, although they sound ok, not grabbed me so far. Really want to see palehorse in brum in Dec but got an all nighters deep house night the previous night so not gonna happen!


----------



## killer b (Nov 14, 2014)

I saw palehorse in the summer, wasn't overly impressed tbh.


----------



## big eejit (Nov 14, 2014)

Just bought tickets for the Jesus and Mary Chain.

On an O2 nostalgia tour unfortunately but fuck it, they're playing the best album ever.


----------



## killer b (Nov 14, 2014)

hmm, I'm general against heritage shows, but that could be worth it...


----------



## big eejit (Nov 14, 2014)

William of Walworth said:


> Last night was their first night of the their UK tour -- straight in from the US. And yes, they were absolutely amazing!
> 
> Barrence has a voice you have to witness to appreciate ....
> 
> Anyone at a loose end in Newcastle (     ) tonight, or wherever else they get to later on, *DO NOT MISS!!* Fabulous



Thanks. Was thinking of getting tickets for the Bristol gig. It's a Monday night but will think again now.


----------



## killer b (Nov 14, 2014)

oh, they're playing manchester next week. I bet it's sold out though.


----------



## OneStrike (Nov 14, 2014)

Life is a blur right now but seeing Kate Tempest in Brum some day soon,   I love her.


----------



## big eejit (Nov 14, 2014)

OneStrike said:


> Life is a blur right now but seeing Kate Tempest in Brum some day soon,   I love her.



She loves you too.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 14, 2014)

killer b said:


> I saw palehorse in the summer, wasn't overly impressed tbh.


Why?


----------



## killer b (Nov 14, 2014)

Not quite sure. I think that two singer, one screaming one shouting set up just makes me think of linkin park or something. The music seemed a bit hardcore by numbers too. I might just have been in a bad mood, mind - I saw part chimp later that evening and struggled to get into them too, whereas they were amazing when I saw them the other week...


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 15, 2014)

hank wood and the hammerheads are playing again, leeds 6th december, at the meatlocker (?). highly recommended, they probably wont play in europe again. check out album "go home" on youtube it is hit after hit... if you are into reatards-style garage/hardcore punk anyway.


----------



## killer b (Nov 17, 2014)

Right - King Champion Sounds were fucking amazing tonight - they're playing Bath tomorrow and London on Tuesday. YOU MUST GO.

The support here was a band with a couple of ex members of chumbawamba - i wasn't a fan of chumbawamba, but these guys were great. (they're called interrobang)


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 17, 2014)

Dub Pistols were highly on form last Friday evening  ... despite not coming onstage until midnight!


----------



## belboid (Nov 17, 2014)

small Julian Cope tour coming up, to promote his Trip Adviser compilation

Saturday January 24th
CARDIFF - THE GLOBE
http://globe.gigantic.com/julian-cope/the-globe-cardiff/2015-01-24-19-30

Sunday January 25th
BIRMINGHAM - THE GLEE CLUB
Tel: 0871 472 0400
www.glee.co.uk/birmingham-music

Thursday January 29th
LONDON - THE VILLAGE UNDERGROUND
http://www.villageunderground.co.uk/events/julian-cope

Sunday February 1st
BRISTOL - THE FLEECE
https://www.gigantic.com/julian-cope/fleece/2015-02-01-19-30

Thursday February 5th
LIVERPOOL - EPSTEIN THEATRE
Tel: 0844 889 9991
http://www.seetickets.com/event/julian-cope/epstein-theatre/830173

Friday February 6th
LEEDS - THE BRUDENELL
http://www.ticketweb.co.uk/event/151703


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 17, 2014)

I was very tempted by The Cure tickets but it was too much faff with travel not to mention money so close to xmas. I have just bought Jesus & Mary Chain 'Psychocandy' tickets which also resolved what to get my BF as his xmas ticket.


----------



## Voley (Nov 17, 2014)

moonsi til said:


> I was very tempted by The Cure tickets but it was too much faff with travel not to mention money so close to xmas. I have just bought Jesus & Mary Chain 'Psychocandy' tickets which also resolved what to get my BF as his xmas ticket.


I'd like to go to both of those too but have the same pre-Xmas dosh problems. The Cure are guaranteed to be good - I regretted not going to the Reading Festival one that they showed on TV recently as they sounded pretty much as good as I've ever heard them. Whereas I'd love to see JAMC do 'Psychocandy' justice I'm a bit  about it - I watched a gig at a European festival on Youtube since they've reformed and they really did look like they were just going through the motions. Mind you it looked like it was in the middle of the afternoon on a lovely sunny day and that can't ever be right with them. I hope they're on better form the night you go. Get em on a good night and they're something else. I saw them at Brixton Academy around the time of 'Automatic' and they blew me away.

Hmm. I'm tempted nonetheless. They're on in Bristol. And they are JAMC. And they're doing 'Psychocandy'. Hmmmm.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 19, 2014)

Voley said:


> I'd like to go to both of those too but have the same pre-Xmas dosh problems. The Cure are guaranteed to be good - I regretted not going to the Reading Festival one that they showed on TV recently as they sounded pretty much as good as I've ever heard them. Whereas I'd love to see JAMC do 'Psychocandy' justice I'm a bit  about it - I watched a gig at a European festival on Youtube since they've reformed and they really did look like they were just going through the motions. Mind you it looked like it was in the middle of the afternoon on a lovely sunny day and that can't ever be right with them. I hope they're on better form the night you go. Get em on a good night and they're something else. I saw them at Brixton Academy around the time of 'Automatic' and they blew me away.
> 
> Hmm. I'm tempted nonetheless. They're on in Bristol. And they are JAMC. And they're doing 'Psychocandy'. Hmmmm.


this recent video sounds good


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Nov 19, 2014)

ska invita said:


> you're not going to this are you Reverend M?
> 
> my one man boycott of Basslaced is still on though, so not even tempted (grits teeth)
> 
> studio spaces e1 - anyone know it?



Heh, no not going to this one as I'll be at the same venue the following night to see Luke Vibert, Plaid, Special Request and more 

Also, I'm not a big fan of B2B sets - too often gets in the way of a good flow!


----------



## Voley (Nov 19, 2014)

rutabowa said:


> this recent video sounds good



Ooh yeah it does. Setlist from a few nights ago in France is tempting, too.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Nov 19, 2014)

Saw ...Trail of Dead play 'Source Tags and Codes' in it's entirety last night - AMAZING! 

Tickets bought recently...

GY!BE @ The Empire, London AND The Albert Hall, Manchester
The Cure @ The Apollo
Cut Chemist & DJ Shadow @ The Forum
Die Antwoord @ Brixton Academy


----------



## colacubes (Nov 19, 2014)

Saw Bob Mould last night at Village Underground.  Fuck me it was loud   Was aces


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Nov 19, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Saw Bob Mould last night at Village Underground.  Fuck me it was loud   Was aces



I hope he played lots of Sugar!


----------



## colacubes (Nov 19, 2014)

The_Reverend_M said:


> I hope he played lots of Sugar!



He played a fair bit   Also a lot of Husker Du


----------



## belboid (Nov 19, 2014)

colacubes said:


> He played a fair bit   Also a lot of Husker Du


bugger.  Really wished I'd gone now


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Nov 21, 2014)

Sweet 
I went to The Empire gig a couple of years ago where he played 'Copper Blue' in full - great night out.


----------



## hammerntongues (Nov 25, 2014)

Fat White Family at Village underground , Shoreditch 26th Jan supported by Ghostpoet , only £ 13 but but tickets seem to be going fast .
Also FWF supporting Palma Violets , various venues through March , a great combi if you like your RnR hot sweaty and back to basics.


----------



## Kesher (Nov 27, 2014)

Gary Numan at the Hammersmith Apollo : Friday 28th November. Support band: Gang of Four.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 27, 2014)

Kesher said:


> Gary Numan at the Hammersmith  Odeon: Friday 28th November. Support band: Gang of Four.



WTF   That's quite a line up


----------



## Kesher (Nov 27, 2014)

colacubes said:


> WTF   That's quite a line up



Sorry,  I meant Apollo


----------



## colacubes (Nov 27, 2014)

Kesher said:


> Sorry,  I meant Apollo



I don't really care about the venue tbh.  It was more the line up.


----------



## Voley (Nov 27, 2014)

Kesher said:
			
		

> Gary Numan at the Hammersmith Apollo : Friday 28th November. Support band: Gang of Four.



I saw The Gang Of Four a couple of months ago. Despite being a Gang Of One original member, they were very good. It was a festival so only a short set but I'd go and watch them again, particularly if they were headlining and you'd get a few more songs.


----------



## christonabike (Nov 28, 2014)

Julian Cope, at Village Underground

Thirty quid

Help me decide


----------



## belboid (Nov 28, 2014)

christonabike said:


> Julian Cope, at Village Underground
> 
> Thirty quid
> 
> Help me decide


Do it!


----------



## colacubes (Nov 28, 2014)

belboid said:


> Do it!



This.  Was thinking about it myself but had already paid for Baxter Dury tickets for the following month so can't justify the cost really.


----------



## christonabike (Nov 28, 2014)

So, booking tickets for:

Julian Cope
Alabama 3
Death From Above 1979

Cheers for the encouragement folks!


----------



## Voley (Nov 28, 2014)

moonsi til said:


> I have just bought Jesus & Mary Chain 'Psychocandy' tickets


Just had a listen to 'Psychocandy' and am now going too.


----------



## killer b (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## Voley (Nov 28, 2014)

killer b said:


> hmm, I'm general against heritage shows


I've always thought that every single one of them is a very good thing indeed.


----------



## clicker (Nov 29, 2014)

You can't beat a bit of Beethoven on a drizzly Friday night. Ah not so much upcoming as up-came - yesterday's musical  soiree, only enhanced by a greasy burger from the waterloo grill opposite and a bloody gorgeous emerald green sequined dress worn by Alda.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 29, 2014)

Voley said:


> Just had a listen to 'Psychocandy' and am now going too.



A wise decision, they were ace in Manchester.


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 5, 2014)

*MADNESS.*

Tomorrow night in Cardiff. Xmas brilliance. Can't fucking wait   

Possibly even later tonDAY technically


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 5, 2014)

Warpaint was tonight in Brum but has been rescheduled to March..I'm quite sad about it as it would have been last gig of the year & a bimble to xmas market..Now it looks like Goat in October were my last gig.

I will probably buy tickets for Copey as my BF keeps on at me and we haven't been to The Glee Club in ages for a gig..Jim White was the last one there.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 5, 2014)

I'd be pissed off with Warpaint and their gig cancellations...but it's now on my birthday here, so can't complain I guess.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Dec 6, 2014)

Voley said:


> I saw The Gang Of Four a couple of months ago. Despite being a Gang Of One original member, they were very good. It was a festival so only a short set but I'd go and watch them again, particularly if they were headlining and you'd get a few more songs.


You mean there's only ONE of the original four left now? I'm sorry but that's just a tribute band with a guest appearance!


----------



## Voley (Dec 6, 2014)

Dr. Furface said:


> You mean there's only ONE of the original four left now? I'm sorry but that's just a tribute band with a guest appearance!


Yeah, Andy Gill. He is the main man, like, and I think is the only member to have been in every lineup but calling themselves The Gang Of Four is _really _stretching it. I think there was an incarnation of Hermans Hermits that only featured the drummer once so there is a precedent here. 

Peter Hook was on at the same festival and I was thinking it would be like calling his current band Joy Division.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Dec 6, 2014)

Voley said:


> Yeah, Andy Gill. He is the main man, like, and I think is the only member to have been in every lineup but calling themselves The Gang Of Four is _really _stretching it. I think there was an incarnation of Hermans Hermits that only featured the drummer once so there is a precedent here.
> 
> Peter Hook was on at the same festival and I was thinking it would be like calling his current band Joy Division.


Exactly! I saw Gof4 a few years ago but there was Gill and Jon King (+2) and as they were the main guys in the original band (which I saw) that was alright. But when it gets down to just one it's a bit ridiculous, and a bit sad too.


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 6, 2014)

*MADNESS* kicked the arse. Aceness down Cardiff way last night


----------



## Voley (Dec 7, 2014)

Dr. Furface said:
			
		

> Exactly! I saw Gof4 a few years ago but there was Gill and Jon King (+2) and as they were the main guys in the original band (which I saw) that was alright. But when it gets down to just one it's a bit ridiculous, and a bit sad too.



Yeah I think you at least need a couple of the front men, don't you? Like if say The Smiths reformed and it was just Morrissey and Marr with a different rhythm section I'd be a bit  but would think it was just about OK. But just one of them? Nah. 

I think being billed as just Andy Gill wouldn't sell many tickets but the name Gang Of Four does. It caught my attention anyhow. And tbf to them they still sounded great. It was Andy Gill solo with a good backing band though, really.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 12, 2014)

Saw GOF last year and it was pretty terrible tbh.  When only one member is left and they're not the singer (everyone else replaced with young good looking dudes) it's just a tribute band.  Felt pretty gutless.  I caught them about seven or eight years ago at an ATP when they had almost the original line-up and it was awesome, so measured against that it was poor.  Plus they had some idiot roadie running on and off stage constantly, adjusting the vocal mic by a few millimetres between songs, and it just looked like pointless rockstar bullshit.  They didn't ingratiate themselves with the venue staff either, to the point that they made a complaint to the promoter.  A fucking shame, because I love the songs.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Dec 12, 2014)

*We Have An Anchor*
*by Jem Cohen*
31 March 2015 / 19:30 @ The Barbican

_We Have An Anchor_ sees independent filmmaker, Jem Cohen, collaborating with an extraordinary ensemble of acclaimed musicians from bands including Godspeed You! Black Emperor, Fugazi, and Dirty Three in a cinematic love letter to Nova Scotia's Cape Breton. 

Multiple layered film projections are interspersed with texts ranging from poems to local folklore, and buoyed by the group’s alternately ethereal and epic original score. 

The project was last presented to great acclaim in the Brooklyn Academy of Music’s (BAM) Next Wave series and appears here in its European debut.

Confirmed line-up:
*Guy Picciotto* (Fugazi)
*Jim White* (Dirty Three)
*T. Griffin* (The Quavers)
*Efrim Manuel Menuck* (Godspeed You! Black Emperor, Thee Silver Mt. Zion)
*Sophie Trudeau* (Godspeed You! Black Emperor, Thee Silver Mt. Zion)
*Jessica Moss* (Thee Silver Mt. Zion)
*Mira Billotte* (White Magic)


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 20, 2014)

Heading off for The Dylan Project in an hour 

Brand new experience -- I've never seen them. 

But I've had loads of recommendations ... 

Also, festivaldeb is ill and wants me out of the house (she's jealous too -- she's seen them in the past, and she'd loved to have come along  )

(Will just have to drink some more beer to deal better with going on my own  )


----------



## killer b (Jan 5, 2015)

Stupidly good line-up in Manchester in March. Mugstar, Hey Colossus and the almighty DRUNK IN HELL playing at Islington Mill on 6th. I'm totally getting a babysitter.


----------



## MBV (Jan 5, 2015)

Is St John at Hackney Church easy to get to from outside of London?


----------



## colacubes (Jan 5, 2015)

dfm said:


> Is St John at Hackney Church easy to get to from outside of London?



Depends where you're coming from.  If you're getting the train into Euston or Liverpool St, it would be fairly easy.  If you were coming into a south London or West London station (i.e. Waterloo or Paddington) it's quite a bit of travel.


----------



## MBV (Jan 5, 2015)

Cheers, think it would be Euston coming from Birmingham.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 15, 2015)

The Julie Ruin, London 26/5 and Leeds 23/5.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 15, 2015)

dfm said:


> Cheers, think it would be Euston coming from Birmingham.



If everything's running ok, should take about 30 mins from Euston to get there.  Get the Victoria line 2 stops to Highbury and Islington and then the Overground direct to Hackney Central.  It's about a 10 minute walk from there.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 16, 2015)

Doesn't seem to be a separate thread for this on Music, but I've just succeeded (quite easily as it goes**) in booking two *Morrissey tickets for Cardiff* for Wednesday 18th March -- they went on sale at 10 am and I think that's general for the whole Spring tour.

festivaldeb is very happy -- she was the keenest of us, but I'm looking forward to it too -- haven't seen him live for ten years.

**Wish Kate Bush tickets had been so easily obtainable last year!


----------



## ddraig (Jan 16, 2015)

link?
ta


----------



## ddraig (Jan 16, 2015)

also, you going to the Spring gathering of Surplus? sort of in your direction and up


----------



## ddraig (Jan 16, 2015)

£52!!! for Morrissey!! fuck off


----------



## belboid (Jan 16, 2015)

ddraig said:


> £52!!! for Morrissey!! fuck off


£0.52 for Morrissery - fuck off!


----------



## killer b (Jan 16, 2015)

That's just how much a big gig costs nowadays. Has been for years.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 16, 2015)

ddraig said:


> £52!!! for Morrissey!! fuck off




ddraig -- I know  

But we gritted our teeth and bore it. deb's more of a Morrisseyite than I am but sod it, we have no kids and not too many reponsibilities, so off we're going 
Plus we're both picking up some extra cash money each very imminently

Surplus -- on our 'thinking about it' list just now


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 16, 2015)

killer b Charles Hayward gig at OTO soon and I believe one nearer to you as well.

Also been given (somewhat overenthusiastic I thought ) permission to leave the partner at home so I can go and see Skullflower on valentine's day.


----------



## killer b (Jan 16, 2015)

Hayward is touring the album I saw them launching I think - go, its a really intense show.

I would like to see skullflower. Although, I saw ramleh in the summer and wasn't really feeling it.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 16, 2015)

killer b said:


> Hayward is touring the album I saw them launching I think - go, its a really intense show.
> 
> I would like to see skullflower. Although, I saw ramleh in the summer and wasn't really feeling it.



I think Ramleh and Skullflower are completely different acts now with no overlap.

Ramleh are very hit and miss from what I've heard...


----------



## killer b (Jan 16, 2015)

The bassist actually rapped at one point.


----------



## braindancer (Jan 16, 2015)

killer b said:


> Stupidly good line-up in Manchester in March. Mugstar, Hey Colossus and the almighty DRUNK IN HELL playing at Islington Mill on 6th. I'm totally getting a babysitter.


 
Gonna go see Drunk in Hell in London soon - playing with Sly and the Family Drone and The Lowest Form at the Windmill on 13th Feb.  Looking forward to that one....


----------



## killer b (Jan 16, 2015)

Nice. Have you seen sly and the family drone before?


----------



## braindancer (Jan 16, 2015)

Nope.  Been on my to-do list for some time....


----------



## colacubes (Jan 16, 2015)

Baxter Dury on 24 Feb at Village Underground.

I'm slightly intrigued by Sly and the Family Drone as well.  Might toddle up there on the 13th if pennies allow as the Windmill is just up the road.


----------



## killer b (Jan 16, 2015)

braindancer said:


> Nope.  Been on my to-do list for some time....


The first time is quite something. Enjoy.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 16, 2015)

killer b said:


> The bassist actually rapped at one point.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 16, 2015)

killer b said:


> That's just how much a big gig costs nowadays. Has been for years.


Prodigy is £37.50+BF at same venue


----------



## killer b (Jan 16, 2015)

Different market, they still want the rave kids in - anyone Morrissey's stature is 50 quid plus. It's a lot of money, but its totally unremarkable.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 16, 2015)

there's 3 of em!


----------



## killer b (Jan 16, 2015)

do they pay bands according to how many of them are on stage?


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 16, 2015)

Don't young Smiths fans want to see Morrisey?

Pixies....similar market?....was £40ish in Mcr last Summer. In fact Morrissey was £37.50 same weekend.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 16, 2015)

killer b said:


> do they pay bands according to how many of them are on stage?


lighten up chuck!


----------



## killer b (Jan 16, 2015)

Chip Barm said:


> Don't young Smiths fans want to see Morrisey?
> 
> Pixies....similar market?....was £40ish in Mcr last Summer


nah, The Smiths & Morrissey are way bigger than the pixies ever were.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jan 16, 2015)

colacubes said:


> I'm slightly intrigued by Sly and the Family Drone as well.  Might toddle up there on the 13th if pennies allow as the Windmill is just up the road.


Great name but without knowing anything about them I'm sure they can't live up to it. Hubris.


----------



## killer b (Jan 16, 2015)

Sly & the Family Drone are brilliant, amazing live show. You should go.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 16, 2015)

killer b said:


> nah, The Smiths & Morrissey are way bigger than the pixies ever were.



since edited.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jan 16, 2015)

killer b said:


> Sly & the Family Drone are brilliant, amazing live show. You should go.


Ok thanks I'll watch out for them - sadly won't be on 13 Feb though


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 18, 2015)

killer b said:


> Sly & the Family Drone are brilliant, amazing live show. You should go.




I've got to get along on the name alone. Know nothing about 'em but the name alone gets coolpoints


----------



## discobastard (Jan 27, 2015)

Killing Joke movie being shown at the BFI (not strictly a gig but am v much looking forward to this):

https://whatson.bfi.org.uk/Online/d...ntext_id=D37D4948-B00B-424A-9B05-9DDDDE7B47DE


----------



## moonsi til (Jan 28, 2015)

Just bought tickets for Moon Duo for Hare & Hounds in Brum on April 27th for a bargain £8. Copey was on at Glee Club on Sunday but I couldn't afford the £25..I would have liked to but Dec/Jan are tough months. So far got 6 tickets booked for 2015..


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 28, 2015)

moonsi til said:


> Just bought tickets for Moon Duo for Hare & Hounds in Brum on April 27th for a bargain £8. Copey was on at Glee Club on Sunday but I couldn't afford the £25..I would have liked to but Dec/Jan are tough months. So far got 6 tickets booked for 2015..


Gonna be seeing these in Bristol. Although not bought a ticket yet.


----------



## belboid (Feb 5, 2015)

Interesting looking event if you're in the neighbourhood:
A Night of Sandy Denny


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 6, 2015)

Ben Frost at Oval Space in April. Mogwai in June.


----------



## killer b (Feb 10, 2015)

https://www.cafeoto.co.uk/events/charles-hayward-anonymous-bash/

Next Tuesday Fozzie Bear


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 10, 2015)

killer b said:


> https://www.cafeoto.co.uk/events/charles-hayward-anonymous-bash/
> 
> Next Tuesday Fozzie Bear



Still hoping to get there but it's complicated by pancakes and half term!


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 10, 2015)

Tv on the radio in leeds next week, if i can sort out money/tickets in time.


----------



## killer b (Feb 12, 2015)

Richard Dawson in Manchester last night was amazing. Go and see him.

feb 12 - london, the lexington
feb 13 - brighton, westhill hall
feb 14 - nottingham, annies burger shack
feb 15 - reading, south street arts
tue feb 17 - bradford, fuse festival
feb 18 - liverpool, shipping forecast


----------



## discobastard (Feb 13, 2015)

Five nights of Wire at the Lexington:
http://drillfestival.com/

(plus loads of other UK dates)


----------



## Shirl (Feb 19, 2015)

Got Marc Almond coming up at Hebden Bridge Trades on the 15th of April. Can't wait to get together with all us women of a certain age and a load of gay blokes. Bring it on


----------



## killer b (Feb 24, 2015)

oh. Is Marc Almond sold out Shirl? I was thinking about going to the bridgewater hall show, but hebden would be better...


----------



## Shirl (Feb 24, 2015)

killer b said:


> oh. Is Marc Almond sold out Shirl? I was thinking about going to the bridgewater hall show, but hebden would be better...


I think it sold out quickly. They had to reserve 50 out of the 200 tickets for his fan club. I would imagine Bridgewater Hall would be great though, it's a brilliant venue. Whereas the Trades will be very intimate to say the least


----------



## killer b (Feb 24, 2015)

hmph.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 24, 2015)

killer b said:


> hmph.


I'll let you know if I hear of any going spare


----------



## killer b (Feb 24, 2015)

please do!


----------



## mr steev (Feb 24, 2015)

Due to a bit of sad news for a friend of mine and a lot of kindness on her behalf (I couldn't afford a ticket) it looks like I'm off to see The Jesus and Mary Chain in Brum in a couple of days


----------



## Ponyutd (Feb 25, 2015)

The line-up at Reading/Leeds festival if you only include bands that have a woman in them (via @crackintheroad)


----------



## big eejit (Feb 26, 2015)

mr steev said:


> Due to a bit of sad news for a friend of mine and a lot of kindness on her behalf (I couldn't afford a ticket) it looks like I'm off to see The Jesus and Mary Chain in Brum in a couple of days



Were they good? Going to the Bristol show tonight.


----------



## mr steev (Feb 26, 2015)

big eejit said:


> Were they good? Going to the Bristol show tonight.



I felt some bits (particularly at the start) lacked a bit of oomph, but once they got going they were good. The same could be said about the crowd, but that's mid week gigs for you


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 26, 2015)

WOOHOO HardFloor & Placid 
Orded my ticket


----------



## belboid (Feb 27, 2015)

first tour in six years

*SUPER FURRY ANIMALS*

The Great Hall - Cardiff Uni, Cardiff

PERFORMING: Super Furry Animals
Fri, 01 May 2015
at 7:00 PM
On sale on Thursday, 05 Mar 2015 at 9:00 AM

*SUPER FURRY ANIMALS*
The Great Hall - Cardiff Uni, Cardiff

PERFORMING: Super Furry Animals
Sat, 02 May 2015
at 7:00 PM
On sale on Thursday, 05 Mar 2015 at 9:00 AM

*SUPER FURRY ANIMALS*
O2 Academy Glasgow, Glasgow

PERFORMING: Super Furry Animals
Tue, 05 May 2015
at 7:00 PM
On sale on Thursday, 05 Mar 2015 at 9:00 AM

*SUPER FURRY ANIMALS*
Albert Hall, Manchester

PERFORMING: Super Furry Animals
Wed, 06 May 2015
at 7:00 PM
On sale on Thursday, 05 Mar 2015 at 9:00 AM

*SUPER FURRY ANIMALS*
O2 Academy Brixton, London

PERFORMING: Super Furry Animals

Read more at http://www.gigsandtours.com/tour/super-furry-animals/#QkzbMsLy8QCpB2Ud.99


----------



## belboid (Feb 27, 2015)

Can anyone put us up in Cardiff for Mayday?


----------



## fredfelt (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm very much looking forward to seeing Nils Frahm in the Roundhouse.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 3, 2015)

belboid said:


> first tour in six years
> 
> *SUPER FURRY ANIMALS*
> 
> ...


Use code MWNG to get tickets now


----------



## tufty79 (Mar 3, 2015)

fredfelt said:


> I'm very much looking forward to seeing Nils Frahm in the Roundhouse.



Ooo - enjoy!


----------



## belboid (Mar 3, 2015)

ddraig said:


> Use code MWNG to get tickets now


ooh, oh, where from?


----------



## ddraig (Mar 3, 2015)

that link in your post
tho mate says they can't get em now, for 1st May anyway


----------



## belboid (Mar 3, 2015)

ddraig said:


> that link in your post




Cardiff only, it seems. twmpted, even tho I cant really go...


----------



## ddraig (Mar 3, 2015)

thought the Brixton one was on there too


----------



## belboid (Mar 3, 2015)

ddraig said:


> thought the Brixton one was on there too


ohh, might be, but I cant do that fer sure - Manchester for me.  I'll have to be at work really _really _on time!!  Bugger.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 4, 2015)

3rd Cardiff date added for Sunday 3rd May now
http://www.gigsandtours.com/tour/super-furry-animals


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 4, 2015)

Jone Takamaki at Café OTO tonight.

Her: "Shall we have some people over Wednesday"

Me: "I am going to see some Finnish free jazz"

Her: 

Me:


----------



## belboid (Mar 5, 2015)

belboid said:


> *SUPER FURRY ANIMALS*
> Albert Hall, Manchester
> 
> PERFORMING: Super Furry Animals
> ...


a few moments panic there as it looked like it had sold out immediately.  But no! So, phew, all booked.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 5, 2015)

they've added another Manchester date


----------



## belboid (Mar 5, 2015)

and London.  Clearly the Scots don't love them enough, no extras for Glasgow.

You get in for Cardiff?


----------



## ddraig (Mar 5, 2015)

yeah, got 2 on Weds for the Friday 1st date!
considering whether to go again on the Sunday 3rd (on own) 
they're meant to be doing a different set each night
walking distance for me too so no extra costs other than a couple of drinks


----------



## belboid (Mar 5, 2015)

very very tempting to get another night too.  But the extra Mancs date is election night, and will it be ass exciting as Cleggy losing his seat?  And getting to Cardiff would be very expensive, as I've got to go to Tranmere for possibly our last league game ever on the saturday....

(hmm, there ARE still tix for the Sunday....very tempting, would be good to see a hometown show....but I'll probly hold out for them playing Green Man)


----------



## ddraig (Mar 5, 2015)

someone i know can't make any dates as playing at Troyfest and they're also hoping for SFA at Greenman

just got myself a ticket for the Sunday 3rd too


----------



## ddraig (Mar 5, 2015)

extra Brixton show added for the 9th Now too


----------



## belboid (Mar 5, 2015)

Tickets for the first night of the tour going for £80 on a stubhub at the mo.  Must admit, i thought they'd be more


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 5, 2015)

Tickets on sale tomorrow for Bjork and friends outdoor show at Manchester International Festival on 5th July.

http://www.mif.co.uk/event/bjork


----------



## belboid (Mar 5, 2015)

Chip Barm said:


> Tickets on sale tomorrow for Bjork and friends outdoor show at Manchester International Festival on 5th July.
> 
> http://www.mif.co.uk/event/bjork


"£12 for Greater Manchester residents on a lower wage"

blimey, more of that, please


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 6, 2015)

belboid said:


> "£12 for Greater Manchester residents on a lower wage"
> 
> blimey, more of that, please



10% of tickets for every show at MIF are £12. Shame there isn't much else I'm bothered about this year.


----------



## Riff (Mar 7, 2015)

It's nice to see that some musicians think about how much people can actually afford to pay, especially when most of these artists are multi-millionaires.  I've recently been priced out of the market for The Who, Queen, Joe Bonamassa and this week Dave Gilmour.   (also, I'm not a Stones fan but some of their face value tickets were £1200.)

Why do they feel the need to charge sooooo much.  I appreciate they need to cover overheads and make a bit of money but most of us don't have bottomless pockets.


----------



## Riff (Mar 7, 2015)

Anyway - affordable gigwise I've booked for:
The War on Drugs (last week)
Steel Panther
Seasick Steve
The Prodigy
Queen Extravaganza.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 10, 2015)

Just booked flying lotus and MF doom


----------



## braindancer (Mar 11, 2015)

First gig of the year on Friday - Andy Stott at Village Underground....  looking forward to it...


----------



## Voley (Mar 21, 2015)

Motorhead at the Eden Project

Supported by The Stranglers.

Soon as I've got some money, I'm getting a ticket.


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 26, 2015)

Tonight!!! At power lunches on Kingsland high street.  Dalston Hysterical Injury - from Bristol heavy heavy bass and some drum,  lovely female vocals. I'm seeing em in Bristol on Friday.  Playing tonight with experience scout and bad grammar whom I know nothing about!


----------



## belboid (Mar 26, 2015)

A few Modest Mouse dates, annoying i missed them in the States, Manchester will have to do


July 05 Birmingham, United Kingdom The Institute
July 07 Manchester, United Kingdom The Ritz
July 08 Leeds, United Kingdom O2 Academy Leeds
July 09 Newcastle, United Kingdom O2 Academy


----------



## colacubes (Mar 26, 2015)

The Lovely Eggs at the Lexington tomorrow


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 26, 2015)

Going to see Jaki Liebzeit and some bloke from Faust at Café OTO. Should be TOP.

Also Mark Fell.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 26, 2015)

Going to see Roisin Murphy, I love her!


----------



## belboid (Mar 31, 2015)

Half Man, Half Biscuit playing their first Leadmill gig in thirty years.  I'm not really sure it's worth £20+ tho


----------



## Dr. Furface (Apr 3, 2015)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Going to see Jaki Liebzeit and some bloke from Faust at Café OTO. Should be TOP.
> 
> Also Mark Fell.


Thanks I'll get on that one! James Blood Ulmer's coming up there too


----------



## binka (Apr 3, 2015)

belboid said:


> But the extra Mancs date is election night, and will it be ass exciting as Cleggy losing his seat?


go to sfa, get drunk, come home watch election night. that's my plan


----------



## discobastard (Apr 11, 2015)

Wire at the Lexington, 2 nights this week plus Radiophonic Workshop at the QE Hall on Friday


----------



## discobastard (Apr 11, 2015)

...and maybe the Fall in Brixton on Fri 24th.


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 13, 2015)

Thurston Moore at Hare & Hounds in Brum on May 19th.


----------



## belboid (Apr 15, 2015)

Magic Numbers supporting SFA on all dates.

Magic fucking Numbers. I'm going to have to listen to some just to get a decent spot too. The bastards.


----------



## belboid (Apr 22, 2015)

Sufjan Stevens announcves European tour

28 August: Dublin, Helix 
29 August: Dublin, Helix 
30 August: Edinburgh, Playhouse 
31 August: Manchester, Apollo 
2 September: London, Royal Festival Hall 
3 September: London, Royal Festival Hall 
4 September: Brighton, Dome 
5 September: Salisbury, End of the Road festival
6 September: Bristol, Colston Hall
8 September: Paris, Grand Rex 
10 September: Brussels, Bozar
12 September: Oslo, Spektrum 
13 September: Stockholm, Gota Lejon 
14 September: Copenhagen, Falconer 
15 September: Hamburg, Mehr Theatre 
16 September: Berlin, Admiralpalast 
17 September: Berlin, Admiralpalast 
19 September: Essen, Colosseum
20 September: Geneva, Theatre Du Leman 
21 September: Milan, Teatro Della Luna 
23 September: Amsterdam, Royal Theatre Carre 
24 September: Amsterdam, Royal Theatre Carre 
26 September: Luxembourg, Grand Theatre 
27 September: Lyon, Le Radiant
29 September: Barcelona, El Forum 
30 September: Madrid, Teatro Price


----------



## killer b (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm going to see Marc Almond on Saturday at the Bridgewater Hall. Shirl, how was Hebden?


----------



## Shirl (Apr 22, 2015)

killer b said:


> I'm going to see Marc Almond on Saturday at the Bridgewater Hall. Shirl, how was Hebden?


Hebden was great. It helps that it's only 200 capacity so really quite intimate. He seemed a bit nervous when he came on stage but soon relaxed and his voice is still good. My highlight was when he sang 'Champagne' 
I like Bridgewater Hall so I hope you get as Good a night as I did.


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 25, 2015)

*THE ORB (LIVE) *
Oval Space, London

*Friday, 13 Nov 2015*
Doors Open: 7:00PM Starts: 7:30PM 

Did think this was south London (Oval) 
will get stuck in London last train to early 
_Still waiting for DVD of last gig at Electric _


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 26, 2015)

just blagged in for Sleep at Koko tomorrow AMAZING. (90s doom metal innovators, 2nd album was one 60 minute song about weed entitled "dope smoker")


----------



## braindancer (Apr 26, 2015)

rutabowa said:


> just blagged in for Sleep at Koko tomorrow AMAZING. (90s doom metal innovators, 2nd album was one 60 minute song about weed entitled "dope smoker")



Bugger - I forgot about this...


----------



## Bitter&Twisted (Apr 26, 2015)

I didn't. I paid cash-folding for a ticket before Christmas.  I should be getting a move-on in time to see ACID KING & UFOMAMMUT


----------



## The Boy (Apr 26, 2015)

Apparently I'm going to see L7 later this year.
That might have qualified as hot 20 years ago.


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 27, 2015)

Bitter&Twisted said:


> I didn't. I paid cash-folding for a ticket before Christmas.  I should be getting a move-on in time to see ACID KING & UFOMAMMUT


Ufomammut were good once they fixed the technical difficulties.


----------



## ddraig (May 2, 2015)

The SFA show was a solid 2hr set!!!   as fuck, 20 odd tunes


----------



## ddraig (May 2, 2015)




----------



## belboid (May 2, 2015)

ddraig said:


> The SFA show was a solid 2hr set!!!   as fuck, 20 odd tunes


Can't wait


----------



## ddraig (May 2, 2015)




----------



## belboid (May 5, 2015)

B limey.  Amon Duul II at Village Underground on June 12th

http://www.villageunderground.co.uk/events/amon-duul-ii


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2015)

Fucking amazing show last night


----------



## klang (May 7, 2015)

belboid said:


> B limey.  Amon Duul II at Village Underground on June 12th
> 
> http://www.villageunderground.co.uk/events/amon-duul-ii


 I was gonna do it, just for the nostalgia really....


----------



## binka (May 7, 2015)

belboid said:


> Fucking amazing show last night


im going tonight. very much looking forward to it!


----------



## ddraig (May 7, 2015)

Such a good show!


----------



## binka (May 7, 2015)

binka said:


> im going tonight. very much looking forward to it!


was good but not the best super furries gig i've ever been too. sound was too quiet, too many dickheads having conversations all the time and they didn't do hermann loves pauline!


----------



## Crispy (May 8, 2015)

belboid said:


> *SUPER FURRY ANIMALS*
> O2 Academy Brixton, London



Tonight! Excite! Anyone else going?
The traditional SFA encore song will be especially cathartic tonight, if they play it...


----------



## ddraig (May 8, 2015)

oh they will! 
played at both nights i went to


----------



## Crispy (May 8, 2015)

ddraig said:


> oh they will!
> played at both nights i went to


When did they hit the stage? We want to spend as little time at the rip-off Academy bar as possible!


----------



## belboid (May 8, 2015)

8.47 on wednesday


----------



## ddraig (May 8, 2015)

yeah 8:45/50


----------



## Crispy (May 8, 2015)

Cheers


----------



## Crispy (May 8, 2015)

That was fucking ace  so many tunes! Really got my money's worth


----------



## ddraig (May 9, 2015)

Tidy mun!


----------



## RareBird (May 9, 2015)

Alabama Shakes - Surprise gig at Oslo in Hackney tonight - sold out but I have spare £10 ticket: if anybody is interested pm me


----------



## ddraig (May 9, 2015)

Crispy said:


> That was fucking ace  so many tunes! Really got my money's worth


http://www.gigwise.com/reviews/100371/super-furry-animals-brixton-academy-review
"we're here to cheer you up"


----------



## belboid (May 9, 2015)

Crispy said:


> That was fucking ace  so many tunes! Really got my money's worth


ooh, you got 'If You Dont Want Me To Destroy You' - lucky beggars


----------



## ddraig (May 9, 2015)

we did on Sunday but not Friday iirc


----------



## belboid (May 9, 2015)

ddraig said:


> we did on Sunday but not Friday iirc


Saturday according to setlist.fm


----------



## rutabowa (May 9, 2015)

dawn of humans tonight if my headache drops a level. was my favourite of last year so shd make an effort.


----------



## rutabowa (May 9, 2015)

yeah I should go


----------



## Mattym (May 10, 2015)

This for me in Notts on Wed.


----------



## belboid (May 12, 2015)

hurrah, my SFA night is up on dimeadozen, I can relive it again and again now


----------



## ddraig (May 12, 2015)

on what now?


----------



## dlx1 (May 14, 2015)

dlx1 said:


> WOOHOO HardFloor & Placid
> Orded my ticket




No Ceephax Acid Crew can't make night replaced with Radioactive Man.
Not long now bleep bleep


----------



## belboid (May 19, 2015)

PIL tour in September - presale on now - http://www.pilofficial.com/info.html


----------



## killer b (May 19, 2015)

I'm going to see the nightingales and ted chippington tomorrow. I suppose they're probably on tour in that case, so you should go see them when they visit your town.


----------



## moonsi til (May 20, 2015)

Not long back from Thurston Moore and his band..it was mighty amazing.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (May 21, 2015)

Flying over to the UK in a few weeks just to see Congo Natty. It's at koko in Camden. I just looked on the website and it says they may wish to scan ID's for entry. What is this? I don't really want to be going out clubbing with my passport when I will need it the next day to fly home. How likely is it they will want to do this? (I won't type need, because they don't *need* to do this at all).


----------



## Motown_ben (May 21, 2015)

moonsi til said:


> Not long back from Thurston Moore and his band..it was mighty amazing.



That's god news, im looking forward to seeing them on Saturday in Liverpool as part of Sound City, they are on just before headliners The Flaming Lips.


----------



## Motown_ben (May 21, 2015)

belboid said:


> Fucking amazing show last night


I was at this as well (albeit up on the balcony), amazing night, great performance.


----------



## adidaswoody (May 21, 2015)

Shy fx on friday


----------



## colacubes (May 21, 2015)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> Flying over to the UK in a few weeks just to see Congo Natty. It's at koko in Camden. I just looked on the website and it says they may wish to scan ID's for entry. What is this? I don't really want to be going out clubbing with my passport when I will need it the next day to fly home. How likely is it they will want to do this? (I won't type need, because they don't *need* to do this at all).



Sadly it's becoming a more common thing in London.  Some venues are having it imposed on them as part of their licence and they basically have no choice but to do it (it's the case that you have to have ID scanned for most of the clubs in Brixton now).  I'd give them a call and see whether it's compulsory in their case.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (May 21, 2015)

thanks. Good idea.


----------



## moonsi til (May 21, 2015)

Ride at Albert Hall in Manc this Saturday & in July 28th The Sonics in Brum.

ooh have Lunar Festival too in a mere 2 weeks time..


----------



## Mattym (May 21, 2015)

Nils Frahm tomorrow in Camden.


----------



## Cheesypoof (May 23, 2015)

the who! someone else bought me the ticket, im not interested in this type of music but i will go.


----------



## flypanam (May 26, 2015)

Fucked Up @ The Shacklewell Arms tomorrow night.


----------



## braindancer (May 28, 2015)

Just got tickets for Gnod and Hey Colossus at Corsica on the 24th July.  Been very quiet on the gig front for me this year so I'm looking forward to this a lot...


----------



## killer b (May 28, 2015)

Both of them are banging atm, should be a good show...


----------



## binka (May 28, 2015)

saw foo fighters last night at the cricket ground in manchester. £55 a ticket and touts were offering £80 to buy them outside at the start of the day. gig was completely underwhelming - they played for 2 1/2 hours and the sound quality was mostly terrible. would have been better if they'd just done 1 1/2 hour and cut out all the shit songs no one wanted to hear and the _endless_ fucking talking.


----------



## braindancer (May 28, 2015)

killer b said:


> Both of them are banging atm, should be a good show...



Yep - loving the new records from both....


----------



## Redeyes (May 28, 2015)

Going to see The Fall play at Manchester Cathedral tomorrow night.


----------



## rutabowa (May 28, 2015)

Redeyes said:


> Going to see The Fall play at Manchester Cathedral tomorrow night.


were great recently! !


----------



## killer b (May 30, 2015)

Manuel gottsching is doing E2-E4 in full at hebden bridge picture house in October. The fuck.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jun 10, 2015)

Comin' up...

Blanck Mass @ ATP Pop-Up Venue (with Sunray )
Faith No More @ The Roundhouse
Primus @ Brixton Academy
The Boredoms @ The Barbican
GY!BE @ The Roundhouse
Heavy Trash @ Oslo
Goldie and The Heritage Orchestra perform 'Timeless' @ RFH
Mark Lanegan Band @ Electric Ballroom
TV On The Radio @ The Roundhouse
Sufjan Stevens @ RFH
Xiu Xiu play 'Twin Peaks' soundtrack @ church

...busy times!


----------



## plurker (Jun 10, 2015)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Goldie and The Heritage Orchestra perform 'Timeless' @ RFH


This was one of my stand-out gigs from last year, enjoy 

Coming up this Fri; Leftfield.  
Gonna be seated upstairs as the missus is all-but-due, but should be a belter anyway. Hoping for some old classics as well as the new album.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 10, 2015)

plurker said:


> Gonna be seated upstairs as the missus is all-but-due, but should be a belter anyway.


congratulations and all the best to you both x


----------



## plurker (Jun 10, 2015)

ska invita said:


> congratulations and all the best to you both x


yer, thanks 
gonna have to try and work out some kind of different, less late-night-gig kind of job!


----------



## getsleep (Jun 11, 2015)

Faith No More - wow, I#m jealous, one of the best concerts I've ever been to, man that guy has a voice - much wow!


----------



## Boycey (Jun 13, 2015)

did any urbs get on the guestlist for the perc trax thing tomorrow? dialectician ?


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Jun 13, 2015)

No can't go sadly.


----------



## RareBird (Jun 18, 2015)

Fat White Family - Nambucca - 23 June
Patti Smith - Roundhouse 30 & 31 October


----------



## killer b (Jun 23, 2015)

This looks good.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 23, 2015)

Oh I like Kemper Norton, good stuff. Will try to get to both London things.


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 23, 2015)

off to see radio birdman tonight i think


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 23, 2015)

RareBird said:


> Fat White Family - Nambucca - 23 June


actually i'm going here instead.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jun 24, 2015)

Mogwai tomorrow at the Roundhouse, Camden.


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 24, 2015)

RareBird said:


> Fat White Family - Nambucca - 23 June


best show I seen them do for ages, thanks for alerting me to it!


----------



## RareBird (Jun 25, 2015)

rutabowa said:


> best show I seen them do for ages, thanks for alerting me to it!



My pleasure!  They were excellent and the supports (Deadcuts & Little Mammoth) were pretty good too!

Some good vids on Youtube:


----------



## flypanam (Jun 25, 2015)

Op Sa! A Balkan band

Tomorrow in the Courtyard Theatre


----------



## moonsi til (Jun 26, 2015)

Now have tickets for The Sonics on July 28th in Brum and aiming for Sea Of Bees in Brum on July 4th but I have no ticket as yet.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Jun 28, 2015)

06/11/2015 Plex/Bleed/Them at Corsica studios, 10 PM - 10 AM.

I really want to go but not sure if I can. lineup will be announced around august.

Orang Utan?


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Jun 28, 2015)

ETA: I don't actually remember getting home after the last one I went to. Not for the faint hearted.


----------



## moonsi til (Jul 2, 2015)

Def going to see Sea of Bees this Sat & just bought tickets for Sleafordq Mods on 29th Sept.


----------



## Voley (Jul 2, 2015)

Not till Nov 17th but I've just got a ticket to see The Magic Band at The Fleece in Bristol. Had a blinding time last time I saw them there.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 2, 2015)

Editions Mego bash this Saturday with Mark Fell, Pita, Bruce Gilbert. 
https://www.cafeoto.co.uk/events/editions-mego-presents-bruce-gilbert-mark-fell-pit/


----------



## braindancer (Jul 3, 2015)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Editions Mego bash this Saturday with Mark Fell, Pita, Bruce Gilbert.
> https://www.cafeoto.co.uk/events/editions-mego-presents-bruce-gilbert-mark-fell-pit/



Oooooh.  I'd be there with bells on if I could - but alas I can't.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 3, 2015)

braindancer said:


> Oooooh.  I'd be there with bells on if I could - but alas I can't.



I'll be sure to tell you all about it...


----------



## braindancer (Jul 3, 2015)

My thank you sir....


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 9, 2015)

Wary of telling anyone about this because I don't want it to sell out before my mate gets back to me!...but Vexx, Sauna Youth and two other bands are playing in London on 2nd August. After seeing them in Manchester on Sunday I'd well recommend it....only £6 too. Any urbs fancy saying hello?


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 11, 2015)

Morrissey at Hull Arena on 18th September.  Slightly against my better judgement tbh - I think most of his solo stuff's rubbish - but it is Morrissey, and I suppose I would like to see him just the once, even if it does turn out to be a disappointment...


----------



## braindancer (Jul 12, 2015)

Chip Barm said:


> Wary of telling anyone about this because I don't want it to sell out before my mate gets back to me!...but Vexx, Sauna Youth and two other bands are playing in London on 2nd August. After seeing them in Manchester on Sunday I'd well recommend it....only £6 too. Any urbs fancy saying hello?



Mate just got me tix to see Sauna Youth play with Pissed Jeans at the 100 club a bit later on in August - looking forward to that...


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 13, 2015)

The Ex in Salford  Islington Mill 23rd August

London and Leeds dates too.


----------



## belboid (Jul 13, 2015)

Chip Barm said:


> The Ex in Salford  Islington Mill 23rd August
> 
> London and Leeds dates too.


where the hell is Islington Mill?

Probably more to the point...where the hell is Wharf Chambers??

edit:  bollocks!  We're at Green Man


----------



## killer b (Jul 13, 2015)

islington mill is in Salford. Great venue, I was there on saturday briefly.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 22, 2015)

too much;
VIVEK, SYSTEM ROOTS, DILLINJA, KROMESTAR, CHANNEL ONE
- a dream line up for me
buying my early bird in a minute.....


----------



## belboid (Jul 22, 2015)

Delines touring again 

7th York, UK – The Crescent
8th Newcastle, UK –  The Cluny
9th Sheffield, UK – The Greystones
10th Newport, UK – Le Pub
11th London – St Pancras Old Church – early and late shows


----------



## braindancer (Jul 22, 2015)

ska invita said:


> too much;
> VIVEK, SYSTEM ROOTS, DILLINJA, KROMESTAR, CHANNEL ONE
> - a dream line up for me
> buying my early bird in a minute.....



Be prepared to get squished I'm afraid - I went to a Soundcrash night at Koko earlier in the year - not a spare inch of space on the dance floor....  I couldn't face another.

Monster line-up though for sure.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 22, 2015)

braindancer said:


> Be prepared to get squished I'm afraid - I went to a Soundcrash night at Koko earlier in the year - not a spare inch of space on the dance floor....  I couldn't face another.
> 
> Monster line-up though for sure.


ah good - fuck that then  
thanks for the warning
Soundcrash go on the boycott list


----------



## braindancer (Jul 22, 2015)

I hope I turn out to be right and haven't done you out of a crackin' night - I guess you'll never know though


----------



## braindancer (Jul 28, 2015)

braindancer said:


> Just got tickets for Gnod and Hey Colossus at Corsica on the 24th July.  Been very quiet on the gig front for me this year so I'm looking forward to this a lot...



Well that was a gig of two halves - Hey Colossus were fantastic, loved hearing their new material live - very different show to other Colossus shows I've seen. 

Gnod on the other hand I pretty much hated - a tedious dirge with terrible vocals and even worse lyrics....  it was a relief when they finished earlier than advertised.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 28, 2015)

Sly and The Family Drone are on Monday at Café OTO.


----------



## killer b (Jul 28, 2015)

The Sugarhill Gang and The Furious Five are playing the Brudenell in Leeds tomorrow for a fiver. vaguely tempted to drive over...


----------



## killer b (Jul 28, 2015)

also, in that London in October: LSO Percussion Ensemble doing three Reich pieces, cheap as fuck too.

http://lso.co.uk/whats-on/icalrepeat.detail/2015/10/30/434/85/lso-percussion-ensemble-steve-reich


----------



## danski (Jul 28, 2015)

Hot 8 Brass Band in a pub a bus ride away (Whitstable). 29th october


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 31, 2015)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Sly and The Family Drone are on Monday at Café OTO.


I might go to this, are you off? what're the supports like? trying to go see some different music.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 31, 2015)

rutabowa said:


> I might go to this, are you off? what're the supports like? trying to go see some different music.



Yeah I'll be there 

Dunno about support. Check cafeoto.co.uk they usually have some info about line ups with audio.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 3, 2015)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Yeah I'll be there
> 
> Dunno about support. Check cafeoto.co.uk they usually have some info about line ups with audio.


alright tickets bought. It is intended to effect a marriage reconciliation so hope they're good.... pretty much pinned everything on this. come say hello! never been to Oto before I'm really looking forward to it. I'm guessing there is a strict 11pm band cutoff right?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 3, 2015)

rutabowa said:


> alright tickets bought. It is intended to effect a marriage reconciliation so hope they're good.... pretty much pinned everything on this.



 



rutabowa said:


> come say hello! never been to Oto before I'm really looking forward to it. I'm guessing there is a strict 11pm band cutoff right?



Will do - it's been ages. Things usually stop pretty much at 11pm yeah. Though I have been at things which have gone on a lot longer (or just seemed like it LOL)


----------



## killer b (Aug 3, 2015)

Sly and the family drone are always immense the first time you see them, although Imo there's diminishing returns on repeat viewings... Does she like noise ruta?


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 3, 2015)

we only got baby sitter till 11, but only live 10 mins walk so will see most if not all.

don't worry re: the marriage reconciliation thing, last time we saw each other the police didnt end up being called.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 3, 2015)

killer b said:


> Sly and the family drone are always immense the first time you see them, although Imo there's diminishing returns on repeat viewings... Does she like noise ruta?


oh yeh, Sunn 0))) was one of the first gigs we went to.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 4, 2015)

That was really excellent. I probably don't need to see then again and my ears are fucked but it was amazing as an event... quite moving. The support act was a straight techno thing that was great too if a bit more normal.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 4, 2015)

Yeah I thought Sly and the Family Drone were flippin' amazing. So much stupid fun.

Nice to see rutabowa again too. Awaiting marriage rescue update with some excitement and trepidation...


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 4, 2015)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Yeah I thought Sly and the Family Drone were flippin' amazing. So much stupid fun.
> 
> Nice to see rutabowa again too. Awaiting marriage rescue update with some excitement and trepidation...


good gig to go to for reconciliation purposes, it meant we didn't need to speak.

no actually during the Sly set there was an amazing uncanny bit of serendipity. basically a few years ago in happier times we had an atomic suplex gig in a festival called "sleazfest" in this traveller site outside Amsterdam, a derelict factory complex on a lake. we all took partners along too and it was our first solo weekend away since our baby being born. the gig itself was a disaster as we got given a bottle of vodka and they put us on at 2am so everyone was paralytic + our guitarist was in a wheelchair and we got thrown off stage. i lost everyone and was wandering around miserable when I saw some kind of procession making its way toward me through the trees; it turned out that my wife had somehow found a trombone (she had never played one before in her life, I think she just wandered into someone gypsy caravan and started talking to them) and was now leading a parade, people had just joined in like the pied piper. an hour or so later i was checking out the headline band from the back of tent, and who should I see but her right there on the main stage stage playing trombone with the headline band; this was without being able to play a single note. I remember thinking then "ah i have picked the right life partner". anyway flash forward to last night, we are both very much enjoying the harsh rhythmic noise it is all a good bonding experience, but then what should appear but a load of people circulating with saxaphones and trombones... and instantly the trombone get passed to my wife. mind blown.... well i was creasing up anyway. but yeh she is definitely impressed I still have good recommendations for things to go to. obviously that on its own isn't a rock solid sign the marriage is fixed ha.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 4, 2015)

I am 100% convinced that she is worth going all out for now tho so that's something.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 4, 2015)

rutabowa said:


> I am 100% convinced that she is worth going all out for now tho so that's something.



She seemed cool, tbf. Certainly a memorable night for you both - hope it helps 

Also, that story is great!


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 4, 2015)

oh she is definitely way cool, no question abut that, it is just if my ego can cope with that ha.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 4, 2015)

Gottsching tickets on sale...early birds are gone. £55 for the normals

http://www.skiddle.com/whats-on/Hal...el-Gottsching-performing-E2-E4-LIVE/12474455/

I don't think I can afford this


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 4, 2015)

Fozzie Bear said:


> She seemed cool, tbf. Certainly a memorable night for you both - hope it helps
> 
> Also, that story is great!


apparently Steve Davis was at the gig last night. as in the snooker player.


----------



## killer b (Aug 4, 2015)

he's well into his prog steve davis, no surprise really


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 4, 2015)

killer b said:


> he's well into his prog steve davis, no surprise really


I was a bit surprised I must admit.


----------



## killer b (Aug 4, 2015)

yeah fair enough. 'not beyond the realms of possibilities' is probably more accurate.

I hear Charlotte Church is occasionally spotted at noise rock gigs in the midlands too...


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 4, 2015)

i see the professionals are playing at the 100 club in october.

https://www.facebook.com/events/1167965216553593/

this is particularly annoying as i have been a fan of the professionals for many years now, since the late 80s. but i will not be able to make it.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 4, 2015)

killer b said:


> yeah fair enough. 'not beyond the realms of possibilities' is probably more accurate.
> 
> I hear Charlotte Church is occasionally spotted at noise rock gigs in the midlands too...


I can remember him in the crowd but I just thought it was a guy who looked like steve davis


----------



## killer b (Aug 4, 2015)

Did he join in with the drumming at the end?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 4, 2015)

killer b said:


> he's well into his prog steve davis, no surprise really



Even so...


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 4, 2015)

killer b said:


> Did he join in with the drumming at the end?



I imagine so. Most of us had a go...


----------



## killer b (Aug 4, 2015)

speaking of noize, are you doing a turbulent times anytime soon actually fozzie? I have a tape for you to review...


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 4, 2015)

killer b said:


> speaking of noize, are you doing a turbulent times anytime soon actually fozzie? I have a tape for you to review...



Not this year alas. Maybe 2016. Hopefully. Send me it and it will get reviewed or mentioned somewhere tho?

I'm a bit all over the shop with flat renovations.


----------



## killer b (Aug 4, 2015)

I'll send it to you either way of course  (I might hit you up for some ideas of other places to send to as well, once it's got to that point...)


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 4, 2015)

killer b said:


> I'll send it to you either way of course  (I might hit you up for some ideas of other places to send to as well, once it's got to that point...)



I am excited!


----------



## killer b (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm starting an occasional tape label for electronic acts from round here that I've put on over the last year - reckon a few of them should be of interest to you.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 4, 2015)

Cafe oto as a venue is just great too, can't believe I haven't made it there before it is 5mins walk. If anyone sees anything good coming up there tag me!


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 4, 2015)

Ohh nice work on thr label. Have you found a place that dupes cassettes?


----------



## killer b (Aug 4, 2015)

there's good stuff on there every week. That Konstrukt show next week should be good, and the Arkestra residency later in the month...


----------



## killer b (Aug 4, 2015)

rutabowa said:


> Ohh nice work on thr label. Have you found a place that dupes cassettes?


yeah, there's a place in yorkshire a mate turned me onto, apparently they're really quick turnaround and cheap as fuck.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 4, 2015)

Yeh it does seem like the kind of place u can pretty much find something interesting every night.

I never found a dupe place when my wifes band put out a cassette, I did every cassette one by one in real time. No wonder we split up


----------



## killer b (Aug 4, 2015)

these guys - I believe they do everyone's duplication http://www.fairviewduplication.co.uk/duplication-audio-cassette.html


----------



## killer b (Aug 4, 2015)

ah, man i wish I lived 5 minutes from oto. I'd basically go there every night.

this looks wicked. https://www.cafeoto.co.uk/events/massimo-pupillo-daniel-o-sullivan-steve-noble/


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 11, 2015)

Static Shock Weekend was my highlight of last year, it's on again this year, November 5th-8th. A few bands announced: https://www.facebook.com/events/1474819296170072/



> SHEER MAG (Philadelphia, USA)
> First ever UK show! Static Shock / Wilsuns Recording Company
> https://sheermag.bandcamp.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 11, 2015)

Seen Sauna Youth couple of times recently, highly recommended.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 11, 2015)

Yep I heard! Think there's quite a lot still to announced. Last year it was thursday night then all dayers friday to sunday. Bit much tbh ha, I can only survive one day of hardcore


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 12, 2015)

Have tickets for Carlton Melton in September.


----------



## Rik (Aug 13, 2015)

Just got a ticket for the Squarepusher gig in October

https://www.facebook.com/events/363913287144611/


----------



## ringo (Aug 21, 2015)

Disclosure @ The Roundhouse Sept 25th

Mrs R asked me to go with her a couple of years back when they were still quite unknown and I'd never heard of them and wasn't very interested. I later realised I'd have enjoyed it and she missed out, so we'll be trying to sort this out.


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 23, 2015)

Planning to see Lumerians in Sept in fact I will have gigs 25th, 28th, 29th (Lumerians, Carlton Melton, Sleaford Mods).

Also GNOD in October.


----------



## Knotted (Aug 24, 2015)

Sax Ruins + Richard Pinhas at Baba Yaga's 12/10/15.

Fuck yes!!!
https://babayaga.ticketabc.com/events/baba-yagas-hut-pr-81/


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Aug 25, 2015)

Knotted said:


> Sax Ruins + Richard Pinhas at Baba Yaga's 12/10/15.
> 
> Fuck yes!!!
> https://babayaga.ticketabc.com/events/baba-yagas-hut-pr-81/



Will be there. Corsica studios as well.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 26, 2015)

belboid said:


> Delines touring again
> 
> 7th York, UK – The Crescent
> 8th Newcastle, UK –  The Cluny
> ...


Just ordered a ticket for the London one , tickets still available!


----------



## discobastard (Aug 26, 2015)

Red Lorry Yellow Lorry in Leeds this Saturday
Sisters @ Roundhouse, October
Killing Joke @ Roundhouse, November


----------



## killer b (Aug 27, 2015)

there's a performance of Terry Riley's 'In C' at Oto tonight - you should all go.

https://www.cafeoto.co.uk/events/school-hypnosis-1st-birthday/


----------



## jjuice (Sep 6, 2015)

Will be seeing 'em at the Thekla on Friday, get to the Beggarman's Disco


----------



## braindancer (Sep 8, 2015)

Hey Colossus, Kogumasza and Lower Slaughter at the Electrowerkz on October 9th - Lower Slaughter absolutely smashed it at Supernormal and I'm always up for a Colossus gig.  Kogumasza are great also so this should be a top night out


----------



## RareBird (Sep 8, 2015)

Pit Ponies, Madonnatron & Choo Choo Trains @ Stags Head, Hoxton this Thursday 10/9/2015


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 8, 2015)

killer b said:


> there's a performance of Terry Riley's 'In C' at Oto tonight - you should all go.
> 
> SCHOOL OF HYPNOSIS 1st BIRTHDAY IN C BE THE BEE (Deep Throat Choir) SONIC TIDES ← Cafe OTO



Unfortunately I was on me hols, but am going there to see Morphogenesis on Thursday:
Morphogenesis + Colin Potter / Jonathan Coleclough (duo) ← Cafe OTO

(along with the Nurse With Wound / Organum affiliated Colin Potter and Jonathan Coleclough)


----------



## Favelado (Sep 9, 2015)

Lots of gigs on in Malasaña district of Madrid as part of the Villamanuela Festival. Takes place in October in various venues around town.

I'm going to see an ESG and Fat White Family double header on the Friday. I love ESG and am excited about seeing them again.

Villamanuela


----------



## binka (Sep 9, 2015)

peoples assembly against austerity hosting super furry animals and charlotte church (plus others) manchester academy - 5th october to coincide with tory conference. just bought my tickets.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 9, 2015)

jjuice said:


> Will be seeing 'em at the Thekla on Friday, get to the Beggarman's Disco


_Thelka_, surely?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 11, 2015)

On my way to see The Delines at St Pancras Old Church , only realised 30 mins ago it was tonight , thought it was tomorrow night  (almost)


----------



## invisibleplanet (Sep 12, 2015)

King Crimson in Salford Quays, Manchester at The Lowry's Lyric Theatre.
Review by composer Andrew Keeling here: Andrew Keeling, composer: King Crimson. The Lowry Centre, Manchester

King Crimson are at the Lowry/Lyric for a second night tonight (12/09/2015) - a very small number of tickets are available.

Highly recommend.
Saw them last night in Salford and as a fan these 34 years, was totally blown away by their live musicianship.
A long-standing ovation (clapped in 7/8 time, because I can) saw them return to the stage after what seemed like an age, for two more.
Tony Levin plays bass like a go[o]d/demon; Jakko sings like an angel; Fripp bends his guitar until it sings; and front-of-stage three drummer triptych saw the seated morph into twitching dervishes.
A+++


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 12, 2015)

Anyone doing King Midas Sound and Fennesz at St John at Hackney? 

Cs13: Ninja Tune LDN Part 1 with King Midas Sound & Fennesz, Dean Blunt, Shackleton at St John at Hackney


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 12, 2015)

Megadeath tickets booked! In Dublin in November.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 12, 2015)

The Delines were excellent, small venue (maybe 200 people there) lead singer Amy Boone looks just like my downstairs neighbour


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 15, 2015)

Just booked to see the Melvins at Electric Ballroom next month  Also got tix for the Staves in November.


----------



## braindancer (Sep 16, 2015)

May Kasahara said:


> Just booked to see the Melvins at Electric Ballroom next month  Also got tix for the Staves in November.



I'm umming and aaahing about the Melvins gig - the Melvins always totally RULE but it's a super pricey gig and I've seen them many times now....

Hmmmm.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 16, 2015)

jjuice said:


> Will be seeing 'em at the Thekla on Friday, get to the Beggarman's Disco


I know Smoove! I was mates with him when I lived in Newcastle. They're really great this lot...


----------



## Maharani (Sep 16, 2015)

I won tickets on Buzz to see Asian Dub Foundation in October...I'm very much looking forward to jumping about like a loon that night.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 16, 2015)

braindancer said:


> I'm umming and aaahing about the Melvins gig - the Melvins always totally RULE but it's a super pricey gig and I've seen them many times now....
> 
> Hmmmm.



DOOOOOOO IIIIIIT

I've only seen them once, at Primavera, and they blew everyone else off the stage. Poor Smashing Pumpkins, having to follow them


----------



## braindancer (Sep 17, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Anyone doing King Midas Sound and Fennesz at St John at Hackney?
> 
> Cs13: Ninja Tune LDN Part 1 with King Midas Sound & Fennesz, Dean Blunt, Shackleton at St John at Hackney



Have you heard their collaborative album?  Sounded pretty decent on my first listen yesterday - will have another listen today: King Midas Sound & Fennesz - Edition 1 | Crack Magazine


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 17, 2015)

braindancer said:


> Have you heard their collaborative album?  Sounded pretty decent on my first listen yesterday - will have another listen today: King Midas Sound & Fennesz - Edition 1 | Crack Magazine



No not yet - will have a look later as well.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 17, 2015)

Megadeth in Dublin, November.
U2 in November (I got this ticket as a gift, okay?? . I said i was only gonna pay 35 quid for a punters ticket at a Christmas show.......a family member's husband refuses to go so i've landed myself a €100 ticket...keep ya posted..)
Also wanna see the Proclaimers, think its November they are playing.


----------



## jjuice (Sep 20, 2015)

Smoove and Turrel were ace


----------



## adidaswoody (Sep 21, 2015)

Hazard, rene lavice, teddy killers! 
Hospitality records the week after
Roni size the week after

October your spoiling me ^.^


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 21, 2015)

adidaswoody said:


> Hazard, rene lavice, teddy killers!
> Hospitality records the week after
> Roni size the week after
> 
> October your spoiling me ^.^



<insert jealous smiley here>


----------



## adidaswoody (Sep 21, 2015)

fizzerbird said:


> <insert jealous smiley here>


Your kidding right?
You have a better hospitality line up then we do, not to mention shy fx for Halloween, and this cheeky one

Original Sin!?
I'm bloody jealous!!!!


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 21, 2015)

adidaswoody said:


> Your kidding right?
> You have a better hospitality line up then we do, not to mention shy fx for Halloween, and this cheeky one
> View attachment 76956
> Original Sin!?
> I'm bloody jealous!!!!



Yes I know but I am not able to go to any of them


----------



## killer b (Sep 22, 2015)

Faust, Cut Hands & Nurse with Wound in that London on 5th December

Faust, Nurse With Wound & Cut Hands | Facebook


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 22, 2015)

killer b said:


> Faust, Cut Hands & Nurse with Wound in that London on 5th December
> 
> Faust, Nurse With Wound & Cut Hands | Facebook



Great names


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 22, 2015)

killer b said:


> Faust, Cut Hands & Nurse with Wound in that London on 5th December
> 
> Faust, Nurse With Wound & Cut Hands | Facebook



oooooooooooh.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 22, 2015)

killer b said:


> Faust, Cut Hands & Nurse with Wound in that London on 5th December
> 
> Faust, Nurse With Wound & Cut Hands | Facebook



Are you going or just pointing it out for the rest of us?


----------



## killer b (Sep 22, 2015)

Just pointing it out, but it is my birthday weekend so a trip isn't totally out of the question...


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 22, 2015)

killer b said:


> Just pointing it out, but it is my birthday weekend so a trip isn't totally out of the question...



I've booked a ticket so let me know if you come down.


----------



## RareBird (Sep 29, 2015)

Pit Ponies - Stags Head Hoxton Thursday 8th October


----------



## Maharani (Sep 29, 2015)

Happy Mondays - Brixton Academy 3rd Dec...yey!!!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 29, 2015)

Off the see Beach House (finally!) in Manchester next month


----------



## belboid (Sep 30, 2015)

ooh, I'd almost forgotten, apparently I'm going to see Factory Floor on friday.


----------



## RareBird (Oct 1, 2015)

Dakha Brakha -  Ukrainian band - tonight 1st October @ Village Underground Shoreditch - have spare free ticket if anybody is interested


----------



## killer b (Oct 1, 2015)

next couple of months at Islington Mill is really solid.


----------



## RareBird (Oct 5, 2015)

Nathaniel Rateliff & the Night Sweats @ Shepherds Bush Empire 13th Feb 2016


----------



## belboid (Oct 6, 2015)

Lightning Bolt (w/ Dan Friel) booked - Brudenell Social, Leeds, November 25


----------



## Rik (Oct 7, 2015)

Massive Attack in Brum 30th Jan

Presale link with all other dates too...

Massive Attack Tickets


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 8, 2015)

Massive attack + young fathers o2 academy Brixton
Feb 3rd 4th 

On it tomorrow 09:00am


----------



## Rik (Oct 8, 2015)

dlx1 said:


> Massive attack + young fathers o2 academy Brixton
> Feb 3rd 4th
> 
> On it tomorrow 09:00am



Check my post above yours! Presale link


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 9, 2015)

This looks good. Shame no one I know (in Leeds) likes this sort of music

SUBDUB - SOUND SYSTEM 60 TOUR - SATURDAY 31ST OCTOBER

ROOM 1:
CHANNEL ONE SOUND SYSTEM MEETS MAD PROFESSOR (LIVE & DIRECT)
IRATION STEPPAS SOUND SYSTEM
DAN MAN

ROOM 2: BANDULU
KAHN & NEEK
COMMODO
HI5 GHOST & BOOFY

+ MC'S
FLOWDAN
RIKO DAN
KILLA P
SWEET POTATO SOUND SYSTEM & DECOR


----------



## klang (Oct 9, 2015)

SUBDUB's always a laugh!


----------



## killer b (Oct 9, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> This looks good. Shame no one I know (in Leeds) likes this sort of music
> 
> SUBDUB - SOUND SYSTEM 60 TOUR - SATURDAY 31ST OCTOBER
> 
> ...


ooh. lemme have a think about this...


----------



## belboid (Oct 9, 2015)

Can I really afford a Kurt Vile ticket? 

No. 

Will I go anyway?

But of course.


----------



## killer b (Oct 9, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> This looks good. Shame no one I know (in Leeds) likes this sort of music
> 
> SUBDUB - SOUND SYSTEM 60 TOUR - SATURDAY 31ST OCTOBER
> 
> ...


already too much on that night curses. Lydia Lunch in Salford, Pangea / demdike stare in manc...


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 9, 2015)

killer b said:


> already too much on that night curses. Lydia Lunch in Salford, Pangea / demdike stare in manc...


Fair enough 

ska invita


----------



## ska invita (Oct 9, 2015)

Pencil me in but I've got some known unknowns to deal with before the end of the month....


----------



## Sirena (Oct 9, 2015)

At Brixton Ritzy in a couple of weeks: film + Q/A






Picturehouses - Film information for I AM THE GORGON + Q&A w/ Bunny Lee at Ritzy Picturehouse


----------



## Maharani (Oct 9, 2015)

Asian Dub Foundation tonight...now all I've got to do is find some energy from somewhere...


----------



## pimpsandpopes (Oct 9, 2015)

Got my ticket to see Massive Attack in Brixton. I've been waiting for this since I missed them in 2010. Anyone else going?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 10, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> This looks good. Shame no one I know (in Leeds) likes this sort of music
> 
> SUBDUB - SOUND SYSTEM 60 TOUR - SATURDAY 31ST OCTOBER
> 
> ...



Bandulu?


----------



## Maharani (Oct 10, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Asian Dub Foundation tonight...now all I've got to do is find some energy from somewhere...


Well throw me down with an old skool d n b feather. These guys are still totally rocking it. I felt like I was young again. Wow.


----------



## braindancer (Oct 10, 2015)

braindancer said:


> Hey Colossus, Kogumasza and Lower Slaughter at the Electrowerkz on October 9th - Lower Slaughter absolutely smashed it at Supernormal and I'm always up for a Colossus gig.  Kogumasza are great also so this should be a top night out



Well that was a treat - all three bands were superb.  I've lost count of the number of times I've seen Hey Colossus but I'd say they were the best I've seen them last night - definitely at the top of their game.....


----------



## killer b (Oct 10, 2015)

they're immense atm.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 10, 2015)

Fez909 I would be all over that if I was anywhere near Leeds. Bandulu and Mad Professor!

In other news, I am at the Melvins gig right now and they are unsurprisingly grinding every other rock band into dust.


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 10, 2015)

I phoned as internet was slow on phone for Massive Attack so phoned.

all sold out Thursday. Night we wanted. 
Mate got me a ticket for Wednesday but seating, not a fan of sitting only done it twice at gigs ;(

guess should be happy to still see them live.


----------



## jjuice (Oct 11, 2015)

very exited about this


----------



## ska invita (Oct 11, 2015)

wanted to go to this but couldnt make the 12th but happily its been postponed!!! - new date yet to be set - im going to go (i hope)


----------



## sim667 (Oct 12, 2015)

I want to go to Wonk Unit and The Slaves on 27th November, but I doubt I know anyone that will go


----------



## Rik (Oct 12, 2015)

ska invita said:


> wanted to go to this but couldnt make the 12th but happily its been postponed!!! - new date yet to be set - im going to go (i hope)




Yeah saw this.. Will be a great show. I see Lords of The Underground are playing there too this month.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 12, 2015)

Rik said:


> Yeah saw this.. Will be a great show. I see Lords of The Underground are playing there too this month.


Spin Doctor (dj) is bringing loads of 90s classics over to Jazz Cafe these days....Phife coming up too...saw KRS ONE on one of his promotions too
Jazz Cafe barely has any jazz on at it these days! Plenty of 90s hiphop though


----------



## pimpsandpopes (Oct 12, 2015)

dlx1 said:


> I phoned as internet was slow on phone for Massive Attack so phoned.
> 
> all sold out Thursday. Night we wanted.
> Mate got me a ticket for Wednesday but seating, not a fan of sitting only done it twice at gigs ;(
> ...



Yeah, I got mine for the Friday. Still kind of pissed about the price but I've been whining about seeing them since 2010. 

Now just to find someone to go with me.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 13, 2015)

I've not fancied much this year but Thee Oh Sees and (mainly) Total Control are at the Forum on 30th November, then there's Faust + Cut Hands + Nurse With Wound on december 5th at St Johns Hackney, would be a great week,...


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 13, 2015)

Bill Orcutt at OTO Thursday.


----------



## Maharani (Oct 13, 2015)

ska invita said:


> wanted to go to this but couldnt make the 12th but happily its been postponed!!! - new date yet to be set - im going to go (i hope)



Ooooh, might try to get tickets for this. Didn't know they were still together...


----------



## ska invita (Oct 13, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Ooooh, might try to get tickets for this. Didn't know they were still together...


its pretty much a  reunion gig i think


----------



## Maharani (Oct 13, 2015)

ska invita said:


> its pretty much a  reunion gig i think


Blowout comb really takes me back...


----------



## Maharani (Oct 13, 2015)

ska invita said:


> its pretty much a  reunion gig i think


Can't seem to buy tickets now though...


----------



## ska invita (Oct 13, 2015)

Yeah id really put dps out of my mind...


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 13, 2015)

rutabowa said:


> Faust + Cut Hands + Nurse With Wound on december 5th at St Johns Hackney


right tickets bought.


----------



## braindancer (Oct 13, 2015)

rutabowa said:


> right tickets bought.



moi aussi...  looking forward to it...


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 13, 2015)

moi three-si


----------



## ska invita (Oct 13, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Can't seem to buy tickets now though...


Waiting for the new date to be announced then tickets will be available again...


----------



## killer b (Oct 13, 2015)

Irritatingly a family wedding on the same night has prevented my planned visit to join y'all.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 13, 2015)

ah shame. i never actually been to St Johns for a gig, just for jumble sales and stuff, but it seems like it will be a pretty stunning venue for this kind of gig


----------



## braindancer (Oct 13, 2015)

It is indeed a great venue for gigs - but it's worth getting there reasonably early to get seat downstairs.  You get a really crap view from the upper level - and the sound isn't as good up there either.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 13, 2015)

braindancer said:


> It is indeed a great venue for gigs - but it's worth getting there reasonably early to get seat downstairs.  You get a really crap view from the upper level - and the sound isn't as good up there either.


cool thanks for tip! getting there early shouldn't be a problem been as it is 5 mins from my front door ha.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 13, 2015)

we shd all meet up somewhere before.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 13, 2015)

rutabowa said:


> we shd all meet up somewhere before.



I heard there was an after party at yours too, and everyone was invited?


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 13, 2015)

ha it's a saturday why not!


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 13, 2015)

ohh you might be interested in this night me and a mate are starting up in walthamstow... digital rub a dub type stuff... its free anyway! November 11th at Victoria is the first one: GENERAL ECHO | Facebook

GENERAL ECHO

edit: Fozzie Bear


----------



## krink (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm going to see Ride in Newcastle on Sunday as a birthday* treat from my best marra. They are doing their set + all of Nowhere album.

*birthday was last month, thanks for the cards


----------



## braindancer (Oct 14, 2015)

krink said:


> I'm going to see Ride in Newcastle on Sunday as a birthday* treat from my best marra. They are doing their set + all of Nowhere album.
> 
> *birthday was last month, thanks for the cards



I'm going tonight in Brixton.  Going on me tod as none of my mates give the remotest toss about Ride.  I've never stopped listening to Nowhere though so I'm very excited!


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 14, 2015)

rutabowa said:


> ohh you might be interested in this night me and a mate are starting up in walthamstow... digital rub a dub type stuff... its free anyway! November 11th at Victoria is the first one: GENERAL ECHO | Facebook
> 
> GENERAL ECHO
> 
> edit: Fozzie Bear



Looks cool, will try to make it


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 14, 2015)

On my way to leftfield in Camden with lamb1979 if anyone is there too and wants to say hi.. We will have clothes on


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 16, 2015)

should i go to this tonight, been invited: Legowelt, Delroy Edwards, Willie Burns, Asok & Ozel AB at Corsica Studios. please tell me quickly.
killer b Orang Utan dialectician


----------



## killer b (Oct 16, 2015)

Yeah.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Oct 16, 2015)

rutabowa said:


> should i go to this tonight, been invited: Legowelt, Delroy Edwards, Willie Burns, Asok & Ozel AB at Corsica Studios. please tell me quickly.
> killer b Orang Utan dialectician



100% if you like your slightly left of centre house music.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 16, 2015)

i think I do like that.... thanks both was just in time.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Oct 16, 2015)

Legowelt live is pretty versatile. You could get anything from electro to chicago jackin' vibes and everything inbetween.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 16, 2015)

alright! it is a friend going for work, i'm not sure which of the lineup he works with tho


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Oct 16, 2015)

rutabowa said:


> alright! it is a friend going for work, i'm not sure which of the lineup he works with tho



i generally haven't disappointed anyone when recommending nights out, if it's shit give me a right bollocking on the thread tomorrow.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 16, 2015)

rutabowa said:


> should i go to this tonight, been invited: Legowelt, Delroy Edwards, Willie Burns, Asok & Ozel AB at Corsica Studios. please tell me quickly.
> killer b Orang Utan dialectician


Yeah, can I come too?


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 16, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Yeah, can I come too?


Yes of course ha!


----------



## RareBird (Oct 17, 2015)

Alkatraz/Pit Ponies - Ryan's Bar, Stoke Newington - 17/10/2015


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 17, 2015)

RareBird said:


> Alkatraz/Pit Ponies - Ryan's Bar, Stoke Newington - 17/10/2015


Do I know you? I think I must. Be careful doing gigs at ryans, do not piss off the landlord.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 17, 2015)

I left corsica before end but delroy edwards was killing it.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 17, 2015)

dialectician said:


> i generally haven't disappointed anyone when recommending nights out, if it's shit give me a right bollocking on the thread tomorrow.


1st room music impeccable.  2nd shit. Crowd a bit annoying. On the whole very good.


----------



## krink (Oct 19, 2015)

braindancer said:


> I'm going tonight in Brixton.  Going on me tod as none of my mates give the remotest toss about Ride.  I've never stopped listening to Nowhere though so I'm very excited!



how was Brixton gig? tonight in newcastle they were pretty fucking awesome. much better than i expected. really enjoyed it but think it's going to a tough day at work...in 6 hours


----------



## braindancer (Oct 19, 2015)

krink said:


> how was Brixton gig? tonight in newcastle they were pretty fucking awesome. much better than i expected. really enjoyed it but think it's going to a tough day at work...in 6 hours



Gah - I didn't make it.  My partner had to go in to hospital - and I had to do the right thing and not bugger off to see Ride - a band that incidentally she hates which would have rubbed more salt in the wound!  My pals said that the first set was a little lack lustre - but that the nowhere set was incredible.  I had to settle for listening to nowhere on spotify when I got home.  

Glad you enjoyed it.  Honest.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 19, 2015)

Techno night in Nottingham on the 24th of October. Maybe of interest to some of the more localish posters like Global Stoner & cozmikbrew ....

 


Dagobah comes of age!

Hard to believe it's been 18yrs since the first Dagobah System party.

Over the years our crew has played all over from Nottingham to Nijmegen, Seattle to St Petersburg, had releases on numerous labels and spawned the legendary Pure Filth club night whose guests have included The Liberators, DAVE the Drummer, Rowland the Bastard, Jerome Hill, Neil Landstrumm, Michael Forshaw, British Murder Boys, The Advent to name but a few.

Wherever we've been we've always brought with us a slice of truly filthy techno from a real mix of sub-genres and an up-for-it party attitude

Come and join us as we celebrate 18yrs of 'avinit parties!


Chris Liberator (Stay Up Forever)
Nick Samovar - Live! (Samovar Sound System)
Esther Ofei (Dagobah/Ugly Funk)
Small Paul (Dagobah/Pure Filth)
Filthy Dom (Dagobah/Pure Filth)
Filthy Dave (Dagobah/Pure Filth)

Saturday 24th October
10pm til late
£6 otd

The Irish Centre, 2-4 Wilford St, Nottingham, NG2 1AA

FB event page: Pure Filth presents Dagobah Systems 18th Birthday w/ Chris Liberator and more | Facebook


----------



## krink (Oct 19, 2015)

braindancer aw that's a shame mate, hope your partner is ok.

Both sets were brilliant and the two encores were outstanding. They started with Leave them... which was pretty explosive way to kick off! The lighting was impressive too. I'm epileptic and I've no idea how I didn't have a seizure


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 20, 2015)

Fozzie Bear ska invita Rutita1 ummm anyone else who might be interested please come


----------



## tufty79 (Oct 20, 2015)

High and lonesome festival in November,  el vy in december


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 22, 2015)

Here's a spotify playlist from my fellow dj at our new night General Echo, November 11, The Victoria, Walthamstow. Going to be a mix of sounds. Spotify


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 22, 2015)

We're off to see Donovan in Cardiff on Monday    (26th Oct)

festivaldeb's a *MAJOR* fan and has been for ever.

I love many of his classic songs, but I've never seen him live


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 22, 2015)

We were on shift at Glastonbury when he headlined Acoustic Tent this year (   ) so Monday will make up for it ... I hope!


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 22, 2015)

Coming up soon, for just a tiny little bit of contrast  


Ferocious Dog in Swansea, Sat November 7th  

Supported by that highly excellent small-festival acoustic legend Gaz Brookfield 

We'll be in the mood by the time we get to Swansea for the gig, as we'll have been at the Great Welsh Beer Festival (in Cardiff) earlier in the day


----------



## binka (Oct 26, 2015)

tiger lillies at rncm tomorrow


----------



## Riff (Nov 1, 2015)

Saw Ferocious Dog last Friday.  Intense, excellent band.

The next few days are going to be rather busy gig-wise. I have FOUR in the space of a week:

Monday - Motley Crue
Thursday - Blackberry Smoke
Friday - Queen Extravaganza
Saturday - Vintage Trouble


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 2, 2015)

rutabowa said:


> I've not fancied much this year but Thee Oh Sees and (mainly) Total Control are at the Forum on 30th November.



Lucky I saw your post!!! I have got to go to this- thee oh Sees are my favourite band and I have never seen them. So gonna cancel my nightshift and get on down to London on the 30th - so excited!!


----------



## RareBird (Nov 3, 2015)

Phobophobes/Meatraffle - The Macbeth, Hoxton - 18th November


----------



## belboid (Nov 4, 2015)

I was toying with going to see The Damned in December, just cos I didn't have a gig to go to, but now my problem is solved!

New Tour Dates & Shows

*Jeffrey Lewis*


----------



## killer b (Nov 4, 2015)

belboid said:


> I was toying with going to see The Damned in December, just cos I didn't have a gig to go to, but now my problem is solved!
> 
> New Tour Dates & Shows
> 
> *Jeffrey Lewis*


hah, I was just coming here to post that. Irritatingly we've just booked to go to the St Etienne christmas show on the same night as Manchester, so we're probably going to Leeds - see you there?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 4, 2015)

I missed out on tickets to see Adam Ant doing the whole of Kings of the Wild Frontier on my birthday next May


----------



## belboid (Nov 4, 2015)

killer b said:


> hah, I was just coming here to post that. Irritatingly we've just booked to go to the St Etienne christmas show on the same night as Manchester, so we're probably going to Leeds - see you there?


I'm tempted by Derby. Which are four words I never thought I'd write. But Leeds is a definite possibility.


----------



## killer b (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## rutabowa (Nov 6, 2015)

weee Total Control are now playing DIY Space for London on November 26th as well as the Forum! tickets sold out in about half an hour tho.


----------



## rekil (Nov 7, 2015)

Lightning Bolt in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 7, 2015)

Ze happy Mondays December 3rd, Brixton academy. Yes, yes.


----------



## killer b (Nov 7, 2015)

copliker said:


> Lightning Bolt in a couple of weeks.


me too, we're going to leeds. can't wait!


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 8, 2015)

Got my ticket to see Thee oh Sees and total control at the Forum in London on the 30th - so fucking excited


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 8, 2015)

A fine list upcoming for us :


*Bradford on Avon *Boothill Allstars (hello Flounder !) supported by our Bristol scrumpy swilling  mate Steve Wurzel, Friday 20th November

*Cardiff* : Gaz Brookfield supporting Ferocious Dog at the Full Moon. Thursday 26th November.
*Also*, Dr John Cooper Clarke again  (theoretically Thurs April 21st 2016 somewhere, but I can't currently confirm that online, try as I might ...  ).
*Plus*, one from the Bellowhead farewell tour (definite, St Davids Hall, Sun 17th April) 

*Swansea* : Beans on Toast (Garage, Friday 27th November), Sporadics (Garage, I think February)


----------



## Riff (Nov 8, 2015)

William of Walworth said:


> A fine list upcoming for us :
> 
> 
> *Bradford on Avon *Boothill Allstars (hello Flounder !) supported by our Bristol scrumpy swilling  mate Steve Wurzel, Friday 20th November
> ...



Out of curiosity, which pub in Bradford?  Also The Ferocious Dog/Gaz Brookfield gig should be excellent, but I guess you know that already.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 9, 2015)

In a few weeks, for anyone who likes that sort of stuff.


----------



## sunnyco103 (Nov 13, 2015)

Flaming Lips - Brum. forget when


----------



## RareBird (Nov 13, 2015)

Meatraffle / Tetine / Madonnatron / Flameproof Moth - Nov 13 - Windmill Brixton

Fat White Family / Meatraffle / etc - Dec 10 - Bussey Building, Peckham


----------



## plurker (Nov 14, 2015)

Kamasi Washington tomorro at Scala. Just been announced. 
Heard good things and missed tonight's sold out barbican show as was working


----------



## Cheesypoof (Nov 15, 2015)

very tempted to go see the Selecter in December, Pauline Black - great performer.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 15, 2015)

RareBird said:


> Meatraffle / Tetine / Madonnatron / Flameproof Moth - Nov 13 - Windmill Brixton
> 
> Fat White Family / Meatraffle / etc - Dec 10 - Bussey Building, Peckham


How was madonnatron!


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 15, 2015)

sunnyco103 said:


> Flaming Lips - Brum. forget when




ooh where please? Had quick look & couldn't see it.


----------



## Rik (Nov 16, 2015)

Went to see Kamasi Washington perform a last minute gig at Scala last night (Was supposed to be playing in Paris but cancelled for obvs reasons). Was truly amazing.


----------



## Rik (Nov 16, 2015)

plurker said:


> Kamasi Washington tomorro at Scala. Just been announced.
> Heard good things and missed tonight's sold out barbican show as was working


Oh just seen this. It was an excellent show! Did you go?


----------



## romandavid (Nov 16, 2015)

oi oi come to DIY Space for London, here are a lot of gigs:






(*editor: image spam reduced)


----------



## RareBird (Nov 16, 2015)

rutabowa said:


> How was madonnatron!



Fabulous! Great gig!


----------



## RareBird (Nov 16, 2015)

Phobophobes/Meatraffle/Teenage Caveman - The Macbeth,Hoxton - Wed Nov 18


----------



## plurker (Nov 17, 2015)

Rik said:


> Oh just seen this. It was an excellent show! Did you go?



Sadly not. I was planning to go over after working at Cassandra Wilson gig at RFH, but had some issues there so couldn't leave south bank.

All my colleagues said it was great tho., so glad you enjoyed it too!

Sure he'll be back soon tho...


----------



## jjuice (Nov 18, 2015)

Megadog 25th anniversary in Manchester this Saturday. Dread zone , eat static and system 7. Some old school psychedelia & lots of old faces too. I'm a tad excited now


----------



## killer b (Nov 19, 2015)

John Carpenter in Manchester and London next October. Don't sleep on this if you want to go...

Manchester on Saturday 29 October, 2016, 
and London on Monday 31 October, 2016.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 19, 2015)

Heh, I was wondering if someone would post that here 

I'm off to see Courtney Barnett next week.


----------



## killer b (Nov 19, 2015)

May Kasahara said:


> Heh, I was wondering if someone would post that here
> .


The techno beards are having spontaneous group orgasms.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 19, 2015)

when it says "performing", I wonder what john carpenter is actually going to be playing?


----------



## killer b (Nov 19, 2015)

keys I presume?


----------



## killer b (Nov 19, 2015)

It is possible to perform electronic music in a live setting y'know.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 19, 2015)

So it'll be john carpenter playing a keyboard? I find it hard to imagine. Has he ever played his soundtracks live before?  Mm I'm not buying a ticket anyway.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 19, 2015)

So it'll be john carpenter playing a keyboard? I find it hard to imagine. Has he ever played his soundtracks live before?  Mm I'm not buying a ticket anyway.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 19, 2015)

'Full live band' apparently: John Carpenter to perform live for the first time


----------



## killer b (Nov 19, 2015)

I presume it'll be john carpenter, and a band, playing his music live. 

He hasn't performed them (to an audience) before, that's one of the reasons people are so excited. Apparently his recent 'lost soundtracks' album was created jamming with some other musicians though, so I'm guessing he wont just be pressing 'play'.


----------



## killer b (Nov 19, 2015)

It has the potential to be excellent, but also the potential to be deathly dull. I'm torn.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 19, 2015)

I mean it'll be an event, and I'm intrigued... but sensible me is telling myself that there are many much better gigs to be spending £30 on (not that it is a crazy ticket price but still)


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm watching....just sent a text to someone who I think might be interested.

Might go see Spectres tonight.


----------



## belboid (Nov 19, 2015)

bugger, Hey Colossus have cancelled tonight and tomorrow's gigs.  Will have to make do with Teeth of the Sea, which will do.  Especially as I didn't realise HC were playing when I booked the tickets.


----------



## killer b (Nov 19, 2015)

it must be really irritating, but it's made me feel slightly better about not being able to go tomorrow...


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 19, 2015)

Bugger indeed


----------



## jjuice (Nov 19, 2015)

do the dog


----------



## killer b (Nov 19, 2015)

I went to some megadogs in the 1990s, they always had way more varied lineups than that. Fucking dreadzone though. Good luck.


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 19, 2015)

William of Walworth said:


> A fine list upcoming for us :
> 
> 
> *Bradford on Avon *Boothill Allstars (hello Flounder !) supported by our Bristol scrumpy swilling  mate Steve Wurzel, Friday 20th November
> ...






Riff said:


> Out of curiosity, which pub in Bradford?  Also The Ferocious Dog/Gaz Brookfield gig should be excellent, but I guess you know that already.



Riff  : The relevant Bradford (on-Avon, not Yorks!) pub is The Three Horseshoes and we're still going there tomorrow evening! 

We can't make the Gaz Brookfield/Ferocious Dog gig next Thursday (27th Nov) any more 
Impracticality overruled it ... and there's an excellent ska night a quick bus ride away from us instead 

We're not sure about the Dr JCC one any more either ... 


We're very likely to make Neville Staple in Manchester in January though, now


----------



## Riff (Nov 19, 2015)

William of Walworth said:


> Riff  : The relevant Bradford (on-Avon, not Yorks!) pub is The Three Horseshoes and we're still going there tomorrow evening!



Ah, I thought it might be that one.  Cracking pub with a fab range of cider (and ale, natch).  We spent a week in BoA at the end of September and hope to go back there next June pre-Glasto if we can get our tickets sorted out.  The Bear has a great range of beers as well.

Shame you can't make FD.  Hope you can pass your tickets on.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 19, 2015)

killer b said:


> It has the potential to be excellent, but also the potential to be deathly dull. I'm torn.



That is a good discussion to have in your head about a ten quid gig. Not a thirty quid gig, surely?


----------



## killer b (Nov 19, 2015)

Fozzie Bear said:


> That is a good discussion to have in your head about a ten quid gig. Not a thirty quid gig, surely?


Quite so, dear fozzie. There's also the fact that I'm against the idea of giving any money to ATP if I can avoid it, and a general antipathy to heritage acts - I still find myself excited when something like this comes along, then I remind myself of how dull they usually are.


----------



## Riff (Nov 20, 2015)

Virgil and the Accelerators tonight.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 21, 2015)

killer b said:


> I went to some megadogs in the 1990s, they always had way more varied lineups than that. Fucking dreadzone though. Good luck.



I remember Aphex headlining one in Manchester. Well, I say remember, but due to a combination of speed and whiskey my only abiding memories are of standing in a bathtub  and clinging to the crash barrier at the front of the crowd, roaring like an enraged bull.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 21, 2015)

Teeht of the Sea were amazing last night. Loved Mothers too so I'll go see them again next Friday at The Castle.

Busy week with Raketkanon on Monday, Nots on Wednesday and my mate trying to get me to go to Loop on Thursday....possibly Death at Brudenell the following Monday too.


----------



## rekil (Nov 25, 2015)

killer b said:


> me too, we're going to leeds. can't wait!


That went as you'd expect. But inviting a few lads up on stage to shuffle about during the encore probably wasn't worth the trouble. One of them was even filming himself.


----------



## belboid (Nov 25, 2015)

copliker said:


> That went as you'd expect. But inviting a few lads up on stage to shuffle about during the encore probably wasn't worth the trouble. One of them was even filming himself.


They played on the actual stage?  Shocking.

I have a ticket for Leeds tonight, but am too ill to go   Anyone want one?  My mate is still going, so he could bring it up


----------



## rekil (Nov 25, 2015)

belboid said:


> They played on the actual stage?  Shocking.


Fraid so.  Dunno if it was down to them or venue policy.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 25, 2015)

I think they just play on a stage now. they did when i saw them too.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 25, 2015)

May Kasahara said:


> I'm off to see Courtney Barnett next week.



She was fucking amazing. Deep joy


----------



## Riff (Nov 26, 2015)

Prodigy tonight.

William - the Ferocious Dog gig in Cardiff has been postponed until Saturday 6th February 2016 - so it might still be do-able.


----------



## killer b (Nov 26, 2015)

The Cure are touring next November. Manchester and London for the UK...

The Cure : Official Site : News :: The Cure Announce 2016 European Tour


----------



## ska invita (Nov 26, 2015)

I dont think Ive caught a single bit of live music this year


----------



## Riff (Nov 26, 2015)

killer b said:


> The Cure are touring next November. Manchester and London for the UK...
> 
> The Cure : Official Site : News :: The Cure Announce 2016 European Tour



Have you SEEN the ticket prices?


----------



## RareBird (Nov 27, 2015)

Riff said:


> Have you SEEN the ticket prices?


25-50 quid for Wembley Arena, hardly exhorbitant by todays standards..


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 27, 2015)

Chip Barm said:


> Teeht of the Sea were amazing last night. Loved Mothers too so I'll go see them again next Friday at The Castle.
> 
> Busy week with Raketkanon on Monday, Nots on Wednesday and my mate trying to get me to go to Loop on Thursday....possibly Death at Brudenell the following Monday too.


I saw racketcanon last week in Bristol!  2nd time I have seen them. Love their energy, they are very funny. It tickles me that the keyboard player looks like a classic hipster and that he head bangs at his keyboard


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 27, 2015)

killer b said:


> The Cure are touring next November. Manchester and London for the UK...
> 
> The Cure : Official Site : News :: The Cure Announce 2016 European Tour


As a teenager they were my all time favourite band, I never got to see them and always wanted to, but I hate the idea of being in a huge arena...Hmmm. Also I find it a strange idea that it's not for a year!


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 27, 2015)

I saw Zu, Tomago and Futuro de hierro on Saturday... Thought Tomago were quite good- amazing drummer. Zu- I liked the huge sound and although initially I was suspicious of there being a sax involved I changed my mind. However all their tracks sounded similar and I left early. Shame. Might not of given it a chance though - but then these things are quite instant with me.


----------



## Riff (Nov 27, 2015)

RareBird said:


> 25-50 quid for Wembley Arena, hardly exhorbitant by todays standards..



Yes, I've seen the proper prices now.  A friend of mine posted a screenshot last night of tickets going for £82-£86 plus £30 "processing fee".  She later realised it was one of those horrible third-party online tout sites.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 27, 2015)

kalidarkone said:


> I saw racketcanon last week in Bristol!  2nd time I have seen them. Love their energy, they are very funny. It tickles me that the keyboard player looks like a classic hipster and that he head bangs at his keyboard



I wasn't keen.   

Things improved on Wednesday, both Nots and Sievehead were ace. Off to see Mothers tonight who I loved last week.


----------



## binka (Nov 28, 2015)

Prodigy supported by Public Enemy last night. It was good


----------



## Riff (Nov 28, 2015)

binka said:


> Prodigy supported by Public Enemy last night. It was good



I saw them two days ago.  I still ache now!


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 28, 2015)

Total control only did a short set cos of tech issues at start but wow. Really good. Mesmerising on stage.


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 28, 2015)

I bought a ticket for The Cure...


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 1, 2015)

Went to the forum in kentish town last night to see total control and my favourite band thee oh Sees. 
I had a great time- really good dance to total control and in the mosh pit for the thee oh Sees!!  So happy I have seen them at last - will keep me going through the upcoming weekend of night shifts....
The first band were called iceage and we're terrible and had lots of screaming girls at the front.
The forum was horrendously expensive for drinks and the smoking area did not open till 9.30. But despite that - just wonderful!!


----------



## RareBird (Dec 1, 2015)

Fews/Phobophobes/Roch tonight 1/12/2015 at the Old Blue Last


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 1, 2015)

kalidarkone said:


> Went to the forum in kentish town last night to see total control and my favourite band thee oh Sees.
> I had a great time- really good dance to total control and in the mosh pit for the thee oh Sees!!  So happy I have seen them at last - will keep me going through the upcoming weekend of night shifts....
> The first band were called iceage and we're terrible and had lots of screaming girls at the front.
> The forum was horrendously expensive for drinks and the smoking area did not open till 9.30. But despite that - just wonderful!!


ha yeh i don't get the iceage hype really. they are very young so i suppose there's that. there was some controversy about them using far right rune type imagery on their 1st album too i seem to remember?

edit: yeh here you go Chic Racism elevates hardcore band Iceage to hipster fame


----------



## elbows (Dec 1, 2015)

binka said:


> Prodigy supported by Public Enemy last night. It was good



A fan drove Public Enemy to their gig on Saturday, in a Ford Focus!

Public Enemy fan drives rappers to Sheffield Arena gig - BBC News


----------



## killer b (Dec 1, 2015)

rutabowa said:


> ha yeh i don't get the iceage hype really. they are very young so i suppose there's that. there was some controversy about them using far right rune type imagery on their 1st album too i seem to remember?
> 
> edit: yeh here you go Chic Racism elevates hardcore band Iceage to hipster fame


jesus, the comments. people will defend any shit won't they?


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 1, 2015)

rutabowa said:


> ha yeh i don't get the iceage hype really. they are very young so i suppose there's that. there was some controversy about them using far right rune type imagery on their 1st album too i seem to remember?
> 
> edit: yeh here you go Chic Racism elevates hardcore band Iceage to hipster fame


Jesus - Glad I thought they were shit!


----------



## killer b (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm going to see peaches in Salford on Thursday.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 1, 2015)

killer b said:


> I'm going to see peaches in Salford on Thursday.



Any spares?


----------



## killer b (Dec 1, 2015)

not as yet, but I'll give you a shout if any turn up - we were offered a pair by a friend of the mrs, it obviously sold out before I actually got tickets...


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 2, 2015)

Nice one cheers. Sold out in 20 minutes I heard.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 2, 2015)

Been a quiet one this year but got a couple of good'uns lined up for next year.

HMHB in Holmfirth in March.  They never fucking play in London so decided to make a holiday in the Peak District to catch them 
Lush at the Roundhouse in May

Annoyingly I was about to buy tickets for Lee Perry at Electric Brixton but just spotted it's the same weekend as HMHB


----------



## RareBird (Dec 2, 2015)

Fat White Family - The Coronet - 9th March 2016
Nathaniel Rateliff & The Night Sweats - Forum Kentish Town - 28th June 2016


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 2, 2015)

A rare gig for ambient/industrial/drone bod The Hafler Trio in a church in Shoreditch: Newtoy

I can't make it though


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 2, 2015)

I realise I have only been to about 3 gigs this year.... however Faust/Nurse With Wound/Cut Hands is coming up this saturday so will make up for that!!!


----------



## Maharani (Dec 3, 2015)

Got one ticket going at face value (32.50) to see Happy Monday's tonight at Brixton Acadamy. PM me if you want it.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 5, 2015)

Saw Faithless last night at the Ally Pally. What a show!


----------



## Maharani (Dec 5, 2015)

Happy Mondays rocked the Acadamy on Thursday. Bez was in his element. He had a few breaks cos he's got bad knees but he certainly represented. 

 Rowetta was just ahhhhh. 

Sean ain't doing bad either.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 5, 2015)

He had a few breaks to smoke crack more likely


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 7, 2015)

Faust was gig of the year by quite a long way. Cut Hands sounded great to. nww didn't really come together for me.


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 7, 2015)

I even got an autograph ha. And was "hanging out" (ie in the same room as) with faust in the pub after


----------



## braindancer (Dec 7, 2015)

rutabowa said:


> Faust was gig of the year by quite a long way. Cut Hands sounded great to. nww didn't really come together for me.



Fell a long way short of gig of the year for me....  I missed a fair bit of NWW in the epic queue outside, but once in it didn't really grab me until the last 10 minutes of the set....  Cut Hands was ok, but I could take it or leave it really.  I'm no Faust expert, haven't listened to bits over the years, but I found it all a bit too whimsical for much of the set - my ears only really pricked up towards the end once they got a real groove going...  was a great finish but overall I was a bit non-plussed by the whole affair.  And where were the pews?


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 7, 2015)

ha the last song they played was the only one i wasn't that into, oh well it's jus taste


----------



## ska invita (Dec 7, 2015)

Ramsey Lewis at ronnie scotts in january - living legend


----------



## braindancer (Dec 7, 2015)

rutabowa said:


> ha the last song they played was the only one i wasn't that into, oh well it's jus taste



Couple of people knitting on stage too - not something you see every day!


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 7, 2015)

Could you smell gas when they started whacking that gas canister at the front? I thought it was just  me but other people could too when i asked afterwards.... that could have gone quite badly wrong ha.


----------



## braindancer (Dec 7, 2015)

I wasn't close enough to see any gas canister whacking?  When was that?


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 7, 2015)

towards the end but not the last song.... they had a load of metal objects at the front of stage and were doing stuff to them... I don't know how much was improvised but it definitely had the feel that they were just wandering around and picking up whatever they fancied. That main drummer was great too, the beast.

you can see the gas canister here


----------



## ska invita (Dec 7, 2015)

elbows said:


> A fan drove Public Enemy to their gig on Saturday, in a Ford Focus!
> 
> Public Enemy fan drives rappers to Sheffield Arena gig - BBC News


Imagine having flava flav sat in the back middle seat - you just know he's going to be pissing about back there


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 7, 2015)

"i'm not kidding flav if you kick the back of my seat one more time we're pulling over"


----------



## RareBird (Dec 12, 2015)

Charles Bradley & The Extraordinaires - Shepherds Bush Empire - 31st March 2016


----------



## RareBird (Dec 19, 2015)

Pit Ponies, Bat Bike & Sugar Daddies tonight at Ryan's Bar, Stoke Newington


----------



## killer b (Dec 21, 2015)

The two surviving members of This Heat are doing two nights at Oto next February. I've seen Charles Hayward loads in the past few years and he's never less than incredible, so I'm assuming this will be great. Fozzie Bear ?

Cafe OTO → This Is Not This Heat, 12–13 February 2016


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 21, 2015)

killer b said:


> . Fozzie Bear ?
> 
> Cafe OTO → This Is Not This Heat, 12–13 February 2016



Why do you torture me with this gig that sold out in less than 24 hours?

WHY?


----------



## killer b (Dec 21, 2015)

Whoops sorry. I didn't notice it'd sold out.


----------



## Sebbylad (Dec 23, 2015)

Mini Festival at the Montague Arms on January the 16th, The Platypus Of Doom Presents...

Featuring CheekyKita who came 3rd in the Laughing Horse New comedy awards and recently supported Harry Hill, and also including some bristolian brilliance in the form of Ratty Sound, and quality local performers like Commie Faggots, Bashy Beats and and other nihilists. Eclectic and only £4 with all profits going to Dulwich2Dunkirk to help refugees trapped in France.

The Platypus of Doom Presents...


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 27, 2015)

Ezra Furman on Feb 16th. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 7, 2016)

Soundcrash presents... 

Lee Scratch Perry 
Electric Brixton 
12 March 2016 
10pm – 4am 

Downside will be stuck in London till first train home.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 8, 2016)

Any gig recommendations for Jan 16th in London?


----------



## belboid (Jan 8, 2016)

Maggot said:


> Any gig recommendations for Jan 16th in London?


Skinny Girl Diet, DIY Space for London , Peckham


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 8, 2016)

belboid said:


> Skinny Girl Diet, DIY Space for London , Peckham


+1. you need to become a member at least 48 hours before gig tho


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 8, 2016)

+2 they are really good.

It's that or brain melting electronics at Café OTO Events by day ← Cafe OTO


----------



## moonsi til (Jan 8, 2016)

Ooh The Lovely Eggs on April 24th at Hare & Hounds in Brum.


----------



## RareBird (Jan 8, 2016)

Pit Ponies - tonight (8/1/2016) - The Windmill


----------



## albionism (Jan 9, 2016)

For any Sydney-siders on the boards...Flaming Lips are playing in the Domain tonight..
FREE!!!


----------



## Rik (Jan 9, 2016)

Great line up. Venetian Snares as a special guest?


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jan 9, 2016)

The excellent Ought, whose brilliant Sun Coming Down album deservedly featured in our recent top 30 albums of 2015, are playing the Dome at Tufnell Park on April 26. Get yer tix here Ought


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Very tempted to see the reformed Dust Junkys


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jan 10, 2016)

Amused by the Savages album launch gig.* 8AM* at the 100 club on tuesday 26th Jan if anyone is in town


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 13, 2016)

TONIGHT! General Echo @ The Victoria, Hoe Street, Walthastow...
A night of dub, dancehall, roots, rockers, deejay, rocksteady and other bass transmissions spun on 2 turntables and a space echo, in a lovely old boozer with a pool table, darts board, mirror ball, and reasonably priced bar.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 13, 2016)

... and Billy Childish at the Lexington, May 21st.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 13, 2016)

Just announced, those hairy psychers, Black Mountain world tour - Tour


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 13, 2016)

Raw Power festival in London in May look good. Melt Banana, Part Chimp, Sly and family drone...


----------



## belboid (Jan 13, 2016)

big eejit said:


> Just announced, those hairy psychers, Black Mountain world tour - Tour


Ooh, Brighton Leeds and London, that's all areas covered then


----------



## killer b (Jan 13, 2016)

rutabowa said:


> Raw Power festival in London in May look good. Melt Banana, Part Chimp, Sly and family drone...


it's a quality lineup further down the bill too. might see about coming.


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 13, 2016)

Banco De Gaia & Sophie Barker (Zero 7) 
London 10th March The Garage Early Bird a Tenner 
Other dates too.


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 13, 2016)

Dr Feelgood 
Sat 23 Jan Palace Theatre, Southend-on-Sea


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 13, 2016)

Cult of Luna, April 11th (I think) in London.

Me and Rebelda wanted to see Kacey Musgraves in April but she's playing as part of a three day country festival at the O2 and cheapest tickets are 45 fucking quid! So I dunno about that one.


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 13, 2016)

May Kasahara said:


> Cult of Luna, April 11th (I think) in London.
> 
> Me and Rebelda wanted to see Kacey Musgraves in April but she's playing as part of a three day country festival at the O2 and cheapest tickets are 45 fucking quid! So I dunno about that one.


Yeah i had a look and it's pricey for what won't be a full gig of just her and i don't recognise any of the other names. And I'll be skint from a holiday. When she gigs herself let's go!


----------



## braindancer (Jan 14, 2016)

rutabowa said:


> Raw Power festival in London in May look good. Melt Banana, Part Chimp, Sly and family drone...



Reckon I'll be getting on this - I didn't go last year but did go the year before and it was totally ace...


----------



## big eejit (Jan 15, 2016)

The Long Ryders on UK tour in May - Otis Tours

Only a few England gigs announced so far but could be more soon. 

Over 30 years since I saw them play Newcastle. One of my top 5 ever gigs. I'm going to be disappointed aren't I.


----------



## belboid (Jan 15, 2016)

big eejit said:


> The Long Ryders on UK tour in May - Otis Tours
> 
> Only a few England gigs announced so far but could be more soon.
> 
> Over 30 years since I saw them play Newcastle. One of my top 5 ever gigs. I'm going to be disappointed aren't I.


hell yes!  Booked for that along with tickets for the mighty

Shellac of North America - Leeds, Cardiff, and London


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Jan 17, 2016)

Shapednoise/Blood Music/Joanne, 29th January, Golden Cabinet, Shipley.

killer b


----------



## killer b (Jan 17, 2016)

I cant do Fridays unfortunately, wont be making it over for this one. I'm quite bitter about it.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Jan 17, 2016)

shame


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2016)

Anyone fancy this:
Solution - Events
*Saturday 26th March 2016*
_The London International Ska Festival presents
a truly historic night of sound system culture, spanning 6 decades... _

*U ROY
DENNIS BOVELL
OXMAN*
_All on the mighty_
*SOLUTION SOUND SYSTEM*
_Champion sound system of the day will
be stringing up their sound with full crew!_


@ *The Garage London*
(opp. Highbury & Islington tube)

*Tickets:*
Buy tickets for URoy, Dennis Bovell (Jah Sufferer set), Oxman all on Solution Sound System at The Garage, Sat 26 March 2016

*Solution Sound System special offer - £5 off!* This is available to members of our
mailing list, so if you havn't already join our mailing list here >>

littleseb ska invita ? 

Tag anyone else you think might be interested.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 18, 2016)

sounds special


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 19, 2016)

Pale horse AND Necrodeathmort! At the Windmill, Brixton - 2nd of April! 
I think I might also try to organise an urban drink there as well....



So excited!


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 20, 2016)

probably up for that....


----------



## klang (Jan 20, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Anyone fancy this:
> Solution - Events
> *Saturday 26th March 2016*
> _The London International Ska Festival presents
> ...



I'd be up for that!!! I'll look into tickets.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 20, 2016)

Just bought tickets for Keiji Haino at Cafe Oto and Tim Hecker at St John at Hackney.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 20, 2016)

littleseb said:


> I'd be up for that!!! I'll look into tickets.


jsut bought tickets myself 
code is "friend" for discount


----------



## belboid (Jan 21, 2016)

Barry Adamson playing a few dates in March - Brighton, Islington and Manchester.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 22, 2016)

Part Chimp at Manchester Star and Garter


----------



## killer b (Jan 26, 2016)

Next Golden Cabinet in Shipley is 5th March, Hey Colossus headlining. Looks like the venue (the Kirkgate Centre) is under threat from funding cuts too, so it might not be carrying on forever. 

Also, London urbs should go to this on 2nd March:   

The main band sound intriguing, but another performance of the song cycle Charles Hayward is doing in support was by some distance my musical highlight of 2015. Fozzie Bear, perhaps this might make up for the sold out This Heat show?

_Prescott, featuring Keith Moliné (Pere Ubu) alongside Kev Hopper (Stump), Rhodri Marsden (Scritti Politti) and Frank Byng (Snorkel, Crackle, many others). A mesmerising collection of new tunes featuring soaring melodies, nagging riffs and explosive sounds.

Also, the legendary Charles Hayward at the piano with his (begin anywhere) project: "A sequence of betrayal, paranoia, subterfuge, as well as sound events, spoken word and percussion pieces, stark, minimal arrangements; an unexpected departure."_


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 26, 2016)

ska invita said:


> jsut bought tickets myself
> code is "friend" for discount



littleseb You know what to do!


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 26, 2016)

killer b said:


> Fozzie Bear, perhaps this might make up for the sold out This Heat show?



Wahey!  And it's not even at Café OTO (it is just across the road, admittedly)


----------



## killer b (Jan 26, 2016)

I wouldn't want to take you _too_ far out of your comfort zone.


----------



## klang (Jan 27, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> littleseb You know what to do!


Away that week I just realised  Have a good un


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 29, 2016)

Music for 18 Musicians at RFH on 24th May.


----------



## braindancer (Feb 1, 2016)

rutabowa said:


> Raw Power festival in London in May look good. Melt Banana, Part Chimp, Sly and family drone...





killer b said:


> it's a quality lineup further down the bill too. might see about coming.




Full line-up now out: https://babayaga.ticketabc.com/events/raw-power-festival-4/

Gonna get myself a Sunday ticket - Saturday looks good too - but I can only manage one day at the Dome and Sunday looks killer:

Sunday:

Part Chimp

Follakzoid

Anonymous Bash

Cult of Domkeller

Stearica

Woven Skull

Pigs Pigs Pigs Pigs Pigs Pigs Pigs

Ill

Housewives

Lower Slaughter

Workin' Man Noise Unit

Mugstar


----------



## killer b (Feb 1, 2016)

Yeah, that's solid all the way down innit? Test dept on Saturday, mind..


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 1, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Keiji Haino



Fuck me. 

That was something.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 4, 2016)

dlx1 said:


> Massive attack + young fathers o2 academy Brixton
> Feb 3rd 4th
> 
> On it tomorrow 09:00am



young fathers first times see last night sounded a bit mufford, Massive attack Ok sound was up and down didn't sound clear.
Had better nights at Brixtion


----------



## ska invita (Feb 5, 2016)

Pixies in Brixton - Monday 11 July
Thought someone might be interested


----------



## rich! (Feb 7, 2016)

I appear to be going to see Terminal Cheesecake on the 20th...


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 7, 2016)

rich! said:


> I appear to be going to see Terminal Cheesecake on the 20th...



They've still got it imho.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 7, 2016)

Lee Perry is touring "Super Ape" soon. 

I want it to be amazing but I am intensely sceptical.


----------



## belboid (Feb 10, 2016)

Bugger, SFA playing at the Leadmill on April 26, and I'm away with the bleeding in laws. Grrrr...


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 10, 2016)

My first gig of the year coming up, Ezra Furman this Tuesday. Already posted on thread but I'm excited. First gigs,  last gigs etc.


----------



## belboid (Feb 11, 2016)

moonsi til said:


> My first gig of the year coming up, Ezra Furman this Tuesday. Already posted on thread but I'm excited. First gigs,  last gigs etc.


I'm just listening to Day of the Dog, trying to convince me sis she should come next Wednesday. I bought tix for me n mrs b the day after I saw him in Nottingham last year, i knew she'd never forgive me for not letting her join in with his immensely entertaining and enlivening performances.


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm taking my partner, his brother and sister-in-law. All Xmas gifts from me! Never seen him but just know it's going to be amazing.


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 17, 2016)

seem to have ended up playing on this, i don't have a clue what's going on but it will probably be unmissable:


> Live Wife Volume 2 February 18th @ The Brixton Windmill featuring a three part orchestral opus led by the one and only Fats McCourt of Meatraffle, called The Fats Orchestra 3.0.
> The band will be led by London's greatest, get there early.
> 
> The Night will be devided by 3 parts. Fats is the front man of all parts.
> ...


----------



## killer b (Feb 17, 2016)

You're playing a gig with the drummer from Sepultura??


----------



## killer b (Feb 17, 2016)

anyway, this looks good next weekend in Brighton - by a twist of fate I happen to be there, but I dunno if I can go to the show.


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 17, 2016)

killer b said:


> You're playing a gig with the drummer from Sepultura??


err i guess so. I really don't know anything about it except that it is all made up on the night


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 17, 2016)

This Is Not This Heat were amazing on Saturday. It sounds like they are announcing more dates soon.

I'd strongly suggest grabbing tickets immediately as the London nights sold out in 24 hours and I had to perform unspeakable acts to gain entry.


----------



## killer b (Feb 17, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> This Is Not This Heat were amazing on Saturday. It sounds like they are announcing more dates soon.
> 
> I'd strongly suggest grabbing tickets immediately as the London nights sold out in 24 hours and I had to perform unspeakable acts to gain entry.


Apparently Hayward did his solo piano thing before the show, what did you reckon to that?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 17, 2016)

killer b said:


> Apparently Hayward did his solo piano thing before the show, what did you reckon to that?



I was sceptical but I really liked it - I think it included a bunch of Camberwell Now songs? Really quite affecting - and simple. Need to dig a bit into his stuff...


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 17, 2016)

So belboid  you are at gig now? The Glee Club gig was superb, great sound quality and bloody beautifully bonkers.

My partner was very happy which made me buzz as it was a gift and we were there together. Looking forward to update from your gig.


----------



## killer b (Feb 17, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I was sceptical but I really liked it - I think it included a bunch of Camberwell Now songs? Really quite affecting - and simple. Need to dig a bit into his stuff...


I had a listen to some of the solo stuff from the 80s after seeing his piano cycle last year, it's of it's time in a way This Heat aren't. Interesting, but not as compelling as any of his recent performances I've seen.

compare and contrast the studio version:



with the current live version:


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 19, 2016)

> Live Wife Volume 2 February 18th @ The Brixton Windmill featuring a three part orchestral opus led by the one and only Fats McCourt of Meatraffle, called The Fats Orchestra 3.0.
> The band will be led by London's greatest, get there early.
> 
> The Night will be devided by 3 parts. Fats is the front man of all parts.
> ...


this was so great even if i say so myself... in a lunatics taking over the asylum way...


----------



## binka (Feb 20, 2016)

Going to Fat White Family at Academy 2 in Manchester next weekend. Not listened to any of their music but they have a really long thread on here so thought they must be worth seeing


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 21, 2016)

me too


----------



## belboid (Feb 21, 2016)

seeing them in Sheffield tomorrow, should be fun, even on a Monday


----------



## rich! (Feb 21, 2016)

Recommend Terminal Cheesecake. Ears stopped ringing by 6pm


----------



## Mogden (Feb 23, 2016)

Tickets not on sale yet but this is a crazy price to see Beth Orton.

Beth Orton / What's On / Brighton Festival


----------



## ringo (Feb 23, 2016)

Going to get to the Twinkle Brothers gig on Thursday


----------



## RareBird (Feb 23, 2016)

Meatraffle & the Communist Homosexuals @ The Windmill, 20:00 Tonight Tuesday 23/2/2016
Bruce Springsteen & The E Street Band 'The River Tour', Wembley Stadium Sunday 5/6/2016


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 23, 2016)

Neil Young with Laura Marlin as support on Sunday 5th June in Glasgow. Hugely extravagant. Will be tied in with visit to family. That's my way of justifying the price.


----------



## plurker (Feb 23, 2016)

Ernest Ranglin does a farewell tour this summer with a sick band: Tony Allen, Cheikh Lo, Soweto Kinch and Alex Wilson.

Barbican at end of June, on sale later this wk, cannot wait for this one!


----------



## binka (Feb 24, 2016)

Just bought tickets for The Fall in Manchester in April


----------



## belboid (Feb 24, 2016)

my mate just won tickets to Outlines Festival - but she cant go, so I'm having them.

Gang of Four, Toy, some other stuff...


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 24, 2016)

belboid said:


> my mate just won tickets to Outlines Festival - but she cant go, so I'm having them.
> 
> Gang of Four, Toy, some other stuff...



Saw Spring King last week,surprisingly good


----------



## big eejit (Feb 25, 2016)

Off to see Half Man Half Biscuit tomorrow, then Fat White Family on Monday. 

No gigs for ages then loads come along at the same time.


----------



## killer b (Feb 25, 2016)

Hey Colossus / Not Waving at Shipley a week Saturday, should be wicked.


----------



## binka (Feb 28, 2016)

binka said:


> Going to Fat White Family at Academy 2 in Manchester next weekend. Not listened to any of their music but they have a really long thread on here so thought they must be worth seeing


I thought they were good


----------



## colacubes (Feb 28, 2016)

big eejit said:


> Off to see Half Man Half Biscuit tomorrow, then Fat White Family on Monday.
> 
> No gigs for ages then loads come along at the same time.



We're HMHB any good? I'm making a trip to see them in Yorkshire in a couple of weeks as they never come to London


----------



## belboid (Feb 28, 2016)

hmm, Gaye Bykers On Acid in a pub in Leicester in September.  Could be awful


----------



## big eejit (Feb 28, 2016)

colacubes said:


> We're HMHB any good? I'm making a trip to see them in Yorkshire in a couple of weeks as they never come to London



They were very good. Many classics. Personally I would've liked a bit more of the more recent stuff. And Nigel seemed a bit either under or over whelmed - maybe the venue - the O2 in Bristol is a cavernous shithole. He should write a song called Cavernous Shithole about it.


----------



## Lorca (Feb 29, 2016)

not sure if anyone likes him here, but momus is doing a few gigs in the uk in march. none near me, sadly. Momus


----------



## Voley (Mar 1, 2016)

Looking forward to this a lot:

PJ Harvey at The Eden Project - 27 June


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 1, 2016)

anyone else going to the rich kids / professionals gig in may?


----------



## redchris (Mar 2, 2016)

belboid said:


> hmm, Gaye Bykers On Acid in a pub in Leicester in September.  Could be awful



Probably will be but I'll be there to find out.  Used to love the Bykers back in the day.


----------



## danski (Mar 6, 2016)

Ty Segall at the Forum, 24th june


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 10, 2016)

> Banco De Gaia &amp; Sophie Barker (Zero 7) <br />London 10th March The Garage Early Bird a Tenner <br />Other dates too.



Tonight
[emoji45] Got my ticket but got Flu too.
Feeling rough n pissed off.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 10, 2016)

Carole King. Got my tix. Very happy.


----------



## redchris (Mar 10, 2016)

The wonderfully named Plague Vendor are playing a few shows in April including Guildford boiler rooms which is nowadays a local venue for me.  Their first album was reminiscent of Dead kennedy's west coast 100mph hardcore but their new material has slowed down and is much more melodic/expansive. The few tracks I've heard off the new album sound really good. Worth checking out if you like your rock on the hard side.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 11, 2016)

It is the next General Echo night at the Victoria in Walthamstow next Wednesday, free dub. Then we do this!


----------



## redchris (Mar 11, 2016)

That looks good rutabowa.

Lee Scratch Perry on Sunday.  He's 80 years old next week.  It's not going to be very good, is it?!


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 11, 2016)

redchris said:


> That looks good rutabowa.
> 
> Lee Scratch Perry on Sunday.  He's 80 years old next week.  It's not going to be very good, is it?!


miracles can happen, very rarely.


----------



## redchris (Mar 11, 2016)

Here's hoping.  Think I might smoke something intoxicating beforehand to increase the chances like.


----------



## redchris (Mar 16, 2016)

rutabowa said:


> miracles can happen, very rarely.


Unfortunately there was no miracle. He was barely audible his voice was so weak.  Mind you, he made absolutely no sense in the moments when he could be heard so I guess nothing was lost.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 16, 2016)

redchris said:


> Unfortunately there was no miracle. He was barely audible his voice was so weak.  Mind you, he made absolutely no sense in the moments when he could be heard so I guess nothing was lost.



Was it the "Super Ape" show, Chris? I really wanted that to be good but figured it would be more like you described...


----------



## plurker (Mar 16, 2016)

I think very sadly, that LSP has past the good times performance-wise. I caught him a few times maybe 10/15 years ago - Jazz cafe shows wwere great, but his set at Womad two years ago  was abysmal, sounds as though a good few since were equally bad.   

Manged to meet him at Womad mind for a few words


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 16, 2016)

I saw him in leeds in about 1999 and was still pretty lame then..  It was alright for a novelty to see him in real life though


----------



## redchris (Mar 16, 2016)

Yes, it was the Super Ape show Fozzie. I've always respected the guy, I mean he's a legendary figure in the reggae world but I wouldn't describe myself as a massive fan. I basically went with a friend who was desperate to see him. I suspected it wouldn't be great and so it proved to be.


----------



## danski (Mar 16, 2016)

Just got this in my inbox. Might be interesting for some of yoooz





Oooh, bit big 

Congo Natty - People Power #vol 1 | Ramsgate Music Hall


----------



## binka (Mar 17, 2016)

Got tickets for Gary Clark jr at Manchester Ritz in June. Saw him in 2014 at Academy 3 in Manchester and it was one of the best I went to that year


----------



## Numbers (Mar 20, 2016)

Am thinking of going to Kevin Isaacs at the Hootananny next Sunday*.
http://www.ticketweb.co.uk/venue/hootananny-london-tickets/HOOTANAUTE/901*


> For the first time Gregory Issacs son Kevin Issacs will be touching down in the UK at Hootananny/Brixton with full backing band, singing all his fathers hits, a night not to miss.



ska invita ringo Rutita1


----------



## ska invita (Mar 20, 2016)

doing faaaaamily stuff on Sunday, but thanks for the tag Numbers - let us know if hes any good!

Seriously thinking Im going to buy a ticket for Stevie Wonder doing Songs in the Key of Life this summer


----------



## Numbers (Mar 20, 2016)

Have my sis in laws 50th on Saturday, bro in laws 51st on Sunday and my b/day on Easter Monday so the whole weekend is a big family weekend... but would love to slip off for a few hours to see this.


----------



## ringo (Mar 21, 2016)

I've got the kids Saturday to Monday 

I might try and get to see Bob Andy on Friday as part of the International Ska Festival though.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 21, 2016)

ska invita said:


> Seriously thinking Im going to buy a ticket for Stevie Wonder doing Songs in the Key of Life this summer



sold fucking out already
i hate the modern world sometimes


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 30, 2016)

*The Orb (Live) - Adventures Beyond The Ultraworld*
Electric Brixton, London
Friday, 29 Jul 2016 at 7:00 PM


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 30, 2016)

And Soon Hardfloor 
Hardfloor [LIVE History of Acid set] Play Memory Box at Bussey Building

15 April 2016
22:00 - 05:00


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2016)

Richmond Fontaine at Dingwalls in Camden , 20th April .


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 31, 2016)

kalidarkone said:


> Pale horse AND Necrodeathmort! At the Windmill, Brixton - 2nd of April!
> I think I might also try to organise an urban drink there as well....
> 
> 
> ...




I have a spare ticket for this if anyone is interested - it's on Saturday.


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 2, 2016)

Aldous Harding April 5th at Sunflower Lounge in Brum. Will be buying tickets for Sudikstan playing there late May but tickets don't seem available yet.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Apr 3, 2016)

dlx1 said:


> *The Orb (Live) - Adventures Beyond The Ultraworld*
> Electric Brixton, London
> Friday, 29 Jul 2016 at 7:00 PM



Acoustics of that venue no good.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Apr 3, 2016)

Might catch the Body at Ruby Lounge in MCR if tickets haven't sold out already. April 12th.


----------



## binka (Apr 5, 2016)

Beck is playing manchester albert hall on the wednesday after glastonbury, tickets on sale friday morning but luckily have a friend who works at ticketmaster so shouldn't be a problem getting them. 45 quid though!!


----------



## big eejit (Apr 7, 2016)

Got tickets for Lucinda Williams in Bristol in July and Long Ryders in May.


----------



## big eejit (Apr 7, 2016)

And Hurray for the Riff Raff are in the UK in June and July. Hurray!


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 8, 2016)

kalidarkone said:


> I have a spare ticket for this if anyone is interested - it's on Saturday.


It was pretty shit and I'm off doom for the time being!


----------



## belboid (Apr 9, 2016)

hmm, Black Mountain (plus supports) AND Plague Vendor (plus supports) are both playing tomorrow at The Brudenell, from 7.30.... I'll be intrigued to see which we get.  Hopefully the one we've actually paid money for.


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 10, 2016)

Just bought tickets for Liverpool Psych Fest with hotel room.


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 11, 2016)

Currently waiting for Cult of Luna to come onstage.


----------



## Lorca (Apr 11, 2016)

Psychic TV @ Shepherds Bush Empire, tickets available but supposedly going fast even though its not 'till November


----------



## binka (Apr 19, 2016)

Going to see the fall in a few minutes. Dont really know anything theyve done


----------



## killer b (Apr 19, 2016)

binka said:


> Going to see the fall in a few minutes. Dont really know anything theyve done


this is how I first went to see the fall, and I was blown away. They do vary wildly in quality though, so it might not be one of those nights (reports suggest they were great at ATP at the weekend tho)


----------



## binka (Apr 20, 2016)

killer b said:


> this is how I first went to see the fall, and I was blown away. They do vary wildly in quality though, so it might not be one of those nights (reports suggest they were great at ATP at the weekend tho)


Ok the band were really good but i couldnt understand a word mark e smith was singing, all i could think he reminded me of was uncle peter


----------



## killer b (Apr 20, 2016)

Yeah, that's pretty standard.


----------



## killer b (Apr 20, 2016)

In other fall related news, I've just heard my mate Lou is supporting them at the garage in that London next week. She'll be taking the odd spoken word/comedian slot.


----------



## binka (Apr 20, 2016)

killer b said:


> In other fall related news, I've just heard my mate Lou is supporting them at the garage in that London next week. She'll be taking the odd spoken word/comedian slot.


Cabbage were supporting them last night, a local band I'd not heard of before, and they were brilliant. We'll definitely be going to see them again


----------



## killer b (Apr 20, 2016)

I've heard good reports about cabbage, they're playing here soon too


----------



## killer b (Apr 20, 2016)

awful name, mind.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 20, 2016)

Richmond Fontaine tonight at Camden Dingwalls,  my first gig of the year  and going by recent years ,maybe the last of the year too


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 20, 2016)

Ah Cabbage..heard them on R6 the other week and liked them. I have got tickets for 'Sudakistan' for May 21st at Sunflower Lounge in Brum.


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 20, 2016)

Ah Cabbage are playing Sunflower Lounge for a fiver on May 14th...will see..


----------



## binka (Apr 20, 2016)

killer b said:


> I've heard good reports about cabbage, they're playing here soon too


just got tickets for them at soup kitchen in manchester on sunday 27th may (bank holiday weekend) only cost £6 too


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 21, 2016)

moonsi til said:


> Ah Cabbage..heard them on R6 the other week and liked them. I have got tickets for 'Sudakistan' for May 21st at Sunflower Lounge in Brum.


I saw Sudakistan a few years ago they are pretty good, good party band.

There is no way I am getting involved with a band called "cabbage". what were they thinking.


----------



## killer b (Apr 21, 2016)

rutabowa said:


> There is no way I am getting involved with a band called "cabbage". what were they thinking.


I'm minded to agree.


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 21, 2016)

it sounds like it is an american jam band.


----------



## binka (Apr 21, 2016)

rutabowa said:


> I saw Sudakistan a few years ago they are pretty good, good party band.
> 
> There is no way I am getting involved with a band called "cabbage". what were they thinking.




Dinnerlady is a highlight imo


----------



## binka (Apr 21, 2016)

Off to see Ought at Islington Mill in Salford tonight


----------



## belboid (Apr 21, 2016)

binka said:


> Dinnerlady is a highlight imo



well, they were.....something you mightn't hate catching the last fifteen minutes as a support band


----------



## binka (Apr 21, 2016)

binka said:


> Off to see Ought at Islington Mill in Salford tonight


They were really good


----------



## binka (Apr 21, 2016)

belboid said:


> well, they were.....something you mightn't hate catching the last fifteen minutes as a support band


Well you're probably _not quite their demographic_ tbf


----------



## belboid (Apr 21, 2016)

binka said:


> Well you're probably _not quite their demographic_ tbf


If I'm not part of the demographic for a band who supports the Fall, then they're going to have trouble finding many people who are.


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 22, 2016)

rutabowa said:


> I saw Sudakistan a few years ago they are pretty good, good party band.
> 
> There is no way I am getting involved with a band called "cabbage". what were they thinking.




Fab re Sudakistan, I like what I have heard. This is a surprise b'day gift for BF (actual gift is a WOMAD ticket). Will prob go to Cabbage as can't grumble for a fiver.


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 22, 2016)

The Fall were on form last year at Lunar festival, surprisingly amazing.


----------



## belboid (Apr 22, 2016)

Damn, I wish I'd known Richmond Fontaine had to be finished by ten. Only missed five mins, but still...


----------



## killer b (Apr 22, 2016)

All of you northerns should come to Sounds From The Other City next Sunday. One of my favourite days of the year, and the lineup this year is great (also only 20 quid)


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 25, 2016)

Should I go see Wolf Eyes or King Khan and BBQ this friday?


----------



## killer b (Apr 25, 2016)

I'd go to wolf eyes, they're fucking amazing live.


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 25, 2016)

yeh that's what I heard...


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 25, 2016)

Just listening to some of their stuff, the last album. It is pretty great, why did I have it in my head they were shit? I possible mixed them up with another "wolf" band.


----------



## killer b (Apr 25, 2016)

I've not heard the last album yet, but apparently it's something of a new direction for them. Previously it was all white noise and screaming, which is great live but less easy to stomach on an album (IMO)


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 25, 2016)

It sounds like something done in New York in the early 80s. not mindblowing but pretty good.

i thought they were a boring indie band, definitely got them mixed up with someone else.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Apr 25, 2016)

Manu Chao is playing in a nearby town on May 13th. Anybody else going? Though somehow I doubt it.
MANU CHAO LA VENTURA EN LA FIESTA MAYOR DE SANTO DOMINGO DE LA CALZADA!!! – Manu Chao


----------



## belboid (Apr 30, 2016)

Turns out I have a spare for the Long Ryders at Leeds Warehouse on friday.  Drop me a PM if you are interested....you should be, they'll be ace


----------



## Catchit (May 3, 2016)

The line-up at Fabric this Friday is almost making me want to brave that place again. Almost.


----------



## redchris (May 3, 2016)

JuanTwoThree said:


> Manu Chao is playing in a nearby town on May 13th. Anybody else going? Though somehow I doubt it.
> MANU CHAO LA VENTURA EN LA FIESTA MAYOR DE SANTO DOMINGO DE LA CALZADA!!! – Manu Chao



Saw him in Buenos Aires many years ago.  Amazing performer and well worth seeing.


----------



## colacubes (May 4, 2016)

Longshot but does anyone want 2 x standing tickets to see Lush at the Roundhouse this Saturday.  I unfortunately can't make it. They were £27.50 each but I'd accept £40 for the pair so they don't go to waste.  They're physical tickets so would have to arrange pick up tomorrow or Friday in SE27 or nearby, or I can post recorded to someone tomorrow for Friday arrival.


----------



## Rebelda (May 9, 2016)

May Kasahara do you want to come to Stick in the Wheel with me on 13th July? It's a Wednesday, and in Leytonstone (I think), but it's nearly the end of term 

And anyone else obvs.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 9, 2016)

Ooh yes please Rebelda  I love them. Will double check with the manbag that he can get home early that night


----------



## Rebelda (May 9, 2016)

Tickets not on sale yet but I'll keep an eye.


----------



## killer b (May 10, 2016)

this looks good.


----------



## redchris (May 13, 2016)

Just seen that Lift to Experience are reforming to play Meltdown at the Southbank Centre on 10th June with Kiran Leonard supporting.  I saw LTE at Dingwalls just after they released the epic Texas-Jerusalem Crossroads and it was one of the best gigs I've ever been to.  Anyone else into them?


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 13, 2016)

Gus Garvey's Meltdown festival ?  scrapping the barrel a bit there aren't they


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 13, 2016)

Catchit said:


> The line-up at Fabric this Friday is almost making me want to brave that place again. Almost.



I kind of pride myself having never gone, what makes it so awful?


----------



## redchris (May 13, 2016)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Gus Garvey's Meltdown festival ?  scrapping the barrel a bit there aren't they


Is it? Blimey...why did they do that?  He is stupidly annoying and his music is stupendously bland.


----------



## kalidarkone (May 13, 2016)

Sunday just gone I saw the werckmeister harmonies - blew me away!!
Anyone else seen them?


----------



## Catchit (May 13, 2016)

DJWrongspeed said:


> I kind of pride myself having never gone, what makes it so awful?



Just becomes a sardine can once when they pack it to capacity, which is generally every weekend, and as such it's impossible to actually get your head down and get into the music. No matter where you are you are getting buffered around and there will be a chain of people trying to get past, just becomes a massive ball ache after a while.
In theory it is an awesome club and I would say go at least once. Despite all this I do have some good memories from there (You can't really go wrong with DJ EZ), but maybe avoid any big-name Grime or DnB nights.


----------



## killer b (May 13, 2016)

Palehorse were amazing the other night, and they're splitting up at the end of this tour - Glasgow tonight and Leeds tomorrow. You should all go.


----------



## twistedAM (May 19, 2016)

Jilted John - Windmill Brixton - Tue 2nd August


----------



## colacubes (May 19, 2016)

twistedAM said:


> Jilted John - Windmill Brixton - Tue 2nd August



WTF   Are tickets available in advance?  I must come


----------



## twistedAM (May 19, 2016)

colacubes said:


> WTF   Are tickets available in advance?  I must come



Yeah on the website; just announced today. Warm-up for Rebellion Festival
Jilted John @ The Windmill, London


----------



## colacubes (May 19, 2016)

twistedAM said:


> Yeah on the website; just announced today. Warm-up for Rebellion Festival
> Jilted John @ The Windmill, London



Ace


----------



## kalidarkone (May 19, 2016)

killer b said:


> Palehorse were amazing the other night, and they're splitting up at the end of this tour - Glasgow tonight and Leeds tomorrow. You should all go.


Saw them - maybe last year?  Yeah they were amazing! Sadly was not able to make it to Cardiff to see em. I did try in April and bought tickets for the windmill but the buggers cancelled Did consider driving to Newcastle to see them but too much of a crazy idea.

Hmm maybe I should drive to Leeds?


----------



## killer b (May 19, 2016)

sorry, they're all done now - that post was last week


----------



## killer b (May 19, 2016)

I'm going to see Shit & Shine tonight though. That's going to be good.


----------



## kalidarkone (May 19, 2016)

Thats ok- I was not really up for driving so far.


----------



## cozmikbrew (May 20, 2016)

Any other Urbs going to the AfricanHeadcharge/Adrian Sherwood show at the 100 Club 27th July?


----------



## rich! (May 20, 2016)

cozmikbrew said:


> Any other Urbs going to the AfricanHeadcharge/Adrian Sherwood show at the 100 Club 27th July?


Link pls


----------



## cozmikbrew (May 20, 2016)

African Head Charge at 100 Club, London | The List


----------



## mauvais (May 20, 2016)

I'm not re-northernised for a few weeks but I'm going to see Malcolm Middleton at Deaf Institute and Okkervil River in November. Still on the look out for more stuff that isn't sold out.


----------



## killer b (May 20, 2016)

mauvais said:


> I'm not re-northernised for a few weeks but I'm going to see Malcolm Middleton at Deaf Institute and Okkervil River in November. Still on the look out for more stuff that isn't sold out.


give me some more pointers - you can't shift for decent gigs in manchester atm, sure I can find you some things.


----------



## mauvais (May 20, 2016)

killer b said:


> give me some more pointers - you can't shift for decent gigs in manchester atm, sure I can find you some things.


Rather than specific dates, maybe the method - how do you keep track of stuff as it appears? Otherwise, anything this side of hideous incessant noise


----------



## killer b (May 20, 2016)

mauvais said:


> Rather than specific dates, maybe the method - how do you keep track of stuff as it appears? Otherwise, anything this side of hideous incessant noise


I just follow the interesting venues and promoters on facebook & twitter, and keep a copy of The Skinny around for reference. Plus check out some venues websites every now and then.


----------



## mauvais (May 20, 2016)

Aye, on that to some extent already. I'll give you a shout in a few weeks anyway, no doubt our paths will cross at some point!


----------



## killer b (May 20, 2016)

Personal tip is to go to these guys gigs - decent offbeat indie/post punk type shows, never bands I've ever heard off, always great. And yeah, give me a shout when you land: be good to meet up again.


----------



## killer b (May 20, 2016)

Also always check what's on at the RNCM - they have a great programme of music, but loads of it isn't very widely advertised.


----------



## killer b (May 20, 2016)

(I just looked at the RNCM listings, Max Richter is on there tomorrow night, Sun Kil Moon later in the summer and Jimmy Fucking Webb in September. Plus various classical things that looks interesting too)


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 21, 2016)

mauvais said:


> Rather than specific dates, maybe the method - how do you keep track of stuff as it appears? Otherwise, anything this side of hideous incessant noise



Lightweight.

Hideous incessant noise can make for a great gig sometime.


----------



## mauvais (May 21, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Lightweight.
> 
> Hideous incessant noise can make for a great gig sometime.


When it comes to musical judgement day, I'm hoping I can scrape through on having been to see Boredoms.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 23, 2016)

*OWINY SIGOMA BAND*
BOOK NOW
FRIDAY 27 MAY
FROM £12.50TO £15.00 
 A booking fee of £1.50 per transaction applies for this event (for non-members)
*IN A NUTSHELL*
The Owiny Sigoma spaceship has landed, creating an electronic age album with a very real, always fun-loving, human pulse.

Owiny Sigoma Band | Rich Mix


----------



## plurker (May 24, 2016)

Konono No 1 at Rich Mix on 30 July
Saw them at Cafe OTO last year and it was awesome - entrancing stuff. Think Rich Mix will have better beer prices than OTO


----------



## Catchit (May 25, 2016)

Hi, didn't want to start a whole thread just curious if anyone has been to the Jazz Cafe since its reopening this month? Any good? The sound system was in need of a revamp, just hoping they haven't completely gone to town on the place. Cheers!


----------



## plurker (May 26, 2016)

I've not, but a mate who promotes and DJs all over town posted on FB the other day _'gotta say the Jazz Cafe is looking amazing after the refit! Should fast become one of the best venues in London again.'_


----------



## sparkybird (May 29, 2016)

Lila Downs is on at the South Bank this Wednesday - some tickets have been discounted by 50%. She's an amazing performer and doesn't come to the UK very often, so grab yourself a bargain - £16! at the Festival Hall!!

Lila Downs Live In Concert at Royal Festival Hall on Jun 01, 2016


----------



## sparkybird (May 29, 2016)

Catchit said:


> Hi, didn't want to start a whole thread just curious if anyone has been to the Jazz Cafe since its reopening this month? Any good? The sound system was in need of a revamp, just hoping they haven't completely gone to town on the place. Cheers!



Yes, went last week - I'd not been before, so can't compare, but the space is bigger, staff very friendly and helpful. Sound seemed OK, but the act we saw wasn't that great..

The banquettes in the entrance area have gone though, so my friends thought it felt a bit less 'clubby' and a bit more exposed brickwork.....


----------



## Knotted (May 30, 2016)

rutabowa said:


> Raw Power festival in London in May look good. Melt Banana, Part Chimp, Sly and family drone...



It's getting embarrassing the last three years have had various projects involving Kawabata Makoto (2014 Acid Mothers Temple, 2015 with KK Null, 2016 with Pikacyu) standing head and shoulders above everything else. That Pikacyu-Makoto gig was absolutely exceptional. Do go see them if they play near you. Actually go and see them if they play far from you.


----------



## ska invita (May 30, 2016)

plurker said:


> I've not, but a mate who promotes and DJs all over town posted on FB the other day _'gotta say the Jazz Cafe is looking amazing after the refit! Should fast become one of the best venues in London again.'_


I wonder if theyll start booking any jazz acts rather than 90s hip hop stars 

Booking tickets for Konono - thanks for the heads up!


----------



## killer b (May 30, 2016)

Knotted said:


> It's getting embarrassing the last three years have had various projects involving Kawabata Makoto (2014 Acid Mothers Temple, 2015 with KK Null, 2016 with Pikacyu) standing head and shoulders above everything else. That Pikacyu-Makoto gig was absolutely exceptional. Do go see them if they play near you. Actually go and see them if they play far from you.


I think the last show of the tour was this weekend. 

Did you see woven skull? Got them playing in preston tonight...


----------



## Knotted (May 30, 2016)

killer b said:


> I think the last show of the tour was this weekend.
> 
> Did you see woven skull? Got them playing in preston tonight...



I only went Friday and Saturday. Missed Woven Skull .


----------



## binka (Jun 1, 2016)

binka said:


> just got tickets for them at soup kitchen in manchester on sunday 27th may (bank holiday weekend) only cost £6 too


Best gig of the year so far


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 4, 2016)

Unexpectedly going to see Renegade Soundwave tonight...


----------



## killer b (Jun 4, 2016)

Tonight I am going to see Shit & Shine in Shipley - last Golden Cabinet of the year (and rumours have it, ever  )

Orang Utan are you still in Leeds?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 4, 2016)

killer b said:


> Tonight I am going to see Shit & Shine in Shipley - last Golden Cabinet of the year (and rumours have it, ever  )
> 
> Orang Utan are you still in Leeds?


I am. I went out to Acetate last night with my sis. It was ace. Not sure I can manage tonight though


----------



## killer b (Jun 4, 2016)

No worries.


----------



## belboid (Jun 4, 2016)

Sat, 21 Jan 2017 21:00 Einstürzende Neubauten

A weekend in Hamburg is called for,methinks.


----------



## danski (Jun 4, 2016)

Going to see African Headcharge in ramsgate in July if I can get tickets. 
Bloody Tuesday night though


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 8, 2016)

Keiji Haino again - this time with Charles Hayward at the Copeland Gallery in Peckham, 8th July.


----------



## killer b (Jun 8, 2016)

So jealous.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 8, 2016)

May Kasahara said:


> Unexpectedly going to see Renegade Soundwave tonight...



Blimey, how was that?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 8, 2016)

killer b said:


> So jealous.



He was mind-blowing last time (although not entirely pleasant). He's on again at Oto the next night as well with John Butcher but I'm not sure I can handle two nights in a row.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 8, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Blimey, how was that?



Just a DJ set, sadly, but I enjoyed it


----------



## killer b (Jun 8, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> He was mind-blowing last time (although not entirely pleasant). He's on again at Oto the next night as well with John Butcher but I'm not sure I can handle two nights in a row.


Charles Hayward is amazing too, have you seen him before?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 8, 2016)

killer b said:


> Charles Hayward is amazing too, have you seen him before?



No - I'm not really familiar with him tbh.


----------



## killer b (Jun 8, 2016)

You must know 24 track loop at least?



That said, This Heat was a long time ago - I've seen him do loads of solo and group stuff in the last couple of years, and he's never been less than spellbinding.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 8, 2016)

Nope never heard of that. I'll check it out when I get home.


----------



## killer b (Jun 8, 2016)

it's a foundation stone.


----------



## killer b (Jun 8, 2016)

This looks good - Moritz Von Oswald (of Basic Channel / Rhythm & Sound) with Tony Allen at the Jazz Cafe on Saturday. Dimensions presents: Moritz von Oswald Trio feat. Tony Allen & Max Loderbauer - The Jazz Cafe


----------



## belboid (Jun 19, 2016)

bloody hell, Melvins aren't no until 10 tomorrow 'after the football has finished' grrr.  That's almost my bedtime on a monday


----------



## binka (Jun 19, 2016)

Stone Roses tonight. Didn't really want to go and it's pissing down


----------



## binka (Jun 19, 2016)

binka said:


> Stone Roses tonight. Didn't really want to go and it's pissing down


The band were great but fuck me Ian Brown is terrible at singing!


----------



## handy1 (Jun 24, 2016)

binka said:


> The band were great but fuck me Ian Brown is terrible at singing!


They were immense on Sunday the whole gig was brilliant, and Reni? i could watch him every night. Ian Brown aint no Marvin Gaye admitted, but he still makes them.


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 28, 2016)

Real Kids + Atomic Suplex at Nambucca in Holloway tomorrow.


----------



## binka (Jun 28, 2016)

Going to see Gary Clarke Jr in Manchester tonight. Saw him a couple of years ago in a 200 capacity venue and he was brilliant, heard him in the background as I did a poo between Beck and Earth, Wind and Fire at Glastonbury and he still sounded good so really looking forward to this.


----------



## rich! (Jun 28, 2016)

rutabowa said:


> Real Kids + Atomic Suplex at Nambucca in Holloway tomorrow.


What time are they playing?


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 28, 2016)

Real Kids are on at 9:30 I think....


----------



## binka (Jun 29, 2016)

binka said:


> Going to see Gary Clarke Jr in Manchester tonight. Saw him a couple of years ago in a 200 capacity venue and he was brilliant, heard him in the background as I did a poo between Beck and Earth, Wind and Fire at Glastonbury and he still sounded good so really looking forward to this.


Crowd were awful, during the quiet bits all you could hear was the constant murmur of about a 100 conversations going on. People at the front stood like statues not getting into it at all. Encore was 15 minutes of real dross before he did numb. Not as good as his last gig I saw


----------



## binka (Jun 30, 2016)

Saw Beck tonight who was fantastic


----------



## belboid (Jul 2, 2016)

binka said:


> Saw Beck tonight who was fantastic


Jealous, was just too bloody expensive for me. 

Apparently I'm going to see Mudhoney in a week or two.


----------



## binka (Jul 3, 2016)

belboid said:


> Jealous, was just too bloody expensive for me.


Yeah it was about £50 with all booking fees but he pretty much did a greatest hits set and was well worth the money (already regretting the £50 I've spent on New Order tickets for next weekend)


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jul 11, 2016)

Andy Stott at the revamped Jazz Cafe 21st July


----------



## moonsi til (Jul 11, 2016)

Aiming for PJ Harvey tickets when on sale this Friday, £44 though. Got Black Sabbath tickets and need to get Goat tickets for Manchester gig in October.


----------



## big eejit (Jul 15, 2016)

moonsi til said:


> Aiming for PJ Harvey tickets when on sale this Friday, £44 though. Got Black Sabbath tickets and need to get Goat tickets for Manchester gig in October.



It's a bit steep intit. Plus a night's accommodation in Wolverhampton. Which will probably be cheaper than the ticket to be fair.

Off to see Lucinda Williams in Bristol this evening. Legend. 

Supported by Aussie brothers, The Pierce Brothers. Saw them supporting The Felice Brothers and they were brilliant.


----------



## killer b (Jul 15, 2016)

did you see them at _brotherfest_?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 15, 2016)

I saw Rangda on Wednesday - really good. They are playing Leeds on Sunday and Gateshead tonight.


----------



## big eejit (Jul 15, 2016)

killer b said:


> did you see them at _brotherfest_?



There's a lot of 'brothers' in country music! Unusually both those bands are actual brothers.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 20, 2016)

Sly and the family Drone at the cool New River Studios this Friday 20th July. Other listings think it's Thursday but it's Friday.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 25, 2016)

Merzbow gig in October.


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 26, 2016)

Goat/Jane Weaver/Hookworms/Mugstar at Manchester Albert Hall in October.

@killer b?


----------



## killer b (Jul 26, 2016)

I have ambivalent feelings about both Goat and Hookworms, and the in-house PA at the Albert Hall has been awful on all the previous occasions I've been there - it's ok if there's a big tour playing who bring their own kit, but I'm not sure I would go to another stand alone gig there until they sort it out.

On the plus side, both Jane Weaver and Mugstar are at the top of their game atm.


----------



## killer b (Jul 26, 2016)

anyway, london crew go see Ex Easter Island Head next month. Nearly sold out apparently. 

Ex Easter Island Head (Album Launch) - Fri, 19/08/2016 at Iklectik


----------



## Dr. Furface (Aug 10, 2016)

Death Grips at the Roundhouse, Sat 29 Oct - tix on sale this Friday 12/8 (or now if you're a Roundhouse member)


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 11, 2016)

Ramleh on Saturday. Earplugs packed already.


----------



## killer b (Aug 11, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Ramleh on Saturday. Earplugs packed already.


The rock or power electronics version?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 11, 2016)

killer b said:


> The rock or power electronics version?



Both - they are doing two sets.


----------



## killer b (Sep 6, 2016)

yo london, go to this.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 6, 2016)

Oh I've not been there yet - will try to make it!


----------



## killer b (Sep 6, 2016)

Giant Swan are amazing, best thing I've seen this year...


----------



## Catchit (Sep 7, 2016)

Yussef Kamaal with full ensemble at the Jazz Cafe this Friday. Not been this excited for a gig in a long time. Keen to finally see what the JC like inside now too.


----------



## belboid (Sep 7, 2016)

Hmm, too skint to do both...should I go and see Dan Michaelson & the Coastguards (again) on Friday, or L7 on Monday? Dilemmas, dilemmas.


----------



## rich! (Sep 7, 2016)

Where are L7 playing?


----------



## belboid (Sep 7, 2016)

Manchester (tho that might have been tonight), Sheffield Glasgow and London


----------



## killer b (Sep 8, 2016)

Father Murphy are on tour this month: highly recommended. Satanic Doom-folk for want of a better description. 

Lamentations, by Father Murphy

dates are: 

Sep 20
The Louisiana
Bristol, UK
Sep 21
Chameleon Arts Cafe
Nottingham, UK
Sep 22
Soup Kitchen
Manchester, UK
Sep 23
Liverpool International Festival of Psychedelia
Liverpool, UK
Sep 24
New River Studios
London, UK


----------



## killer b (Sep 8, 2016)

this is them. Can you resist?


----------



## braindancer (Sep 8, 2016)

Saw this pair at Sin-Eater in the summer.  Superb!


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 8, 2016)

oh I was so sad to miss Sin-Eater, my partner went and had a great time. We are off to Liverpool Psych so will put on our list.

Re Sin-Eater my partner loved 'That Fucking Tank' & ordered a CD from them (Bandcamp I think), it took 2 months to arrive with note saying they were no more..he was gutted as they were/are due to play Liverpool too.


----------



## braindancer (Sep 8, 2016)

moonsi til said:


> oh I was so sad to miss Sin-Eater, my partner went and had a great time. We are off to Liverpool Psych so will put on our list.
> 
> Re Sin-Eater my partner loved 'That Fucking Tank' & ordered a CD from them (Bandcamp I think), it took 2 months to arrive with note saying they were no more..he was gutted as they were/are due to play Liverpool too.



Sin Eater was literally the best festival I've ever been to.  I will definitely be back next year.....  (if it happens).  I missed That Fucking Tank as they were the last band to play on Sunday and I had to leave mid-afternoon.  I've seen them a few times before though and they were ace - sad to hear they've split


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 12, 2016)

We camp there a few times a year (Brow Farm), it's just such a lovely place. Unothodox Paradox held their event there last September & I thought it was just perfect.


----------



## nastybobby (Sep 12, 2016)

Taking my mum to see Andre Rieu in Leeds just before Xmas. Nearly £100 a ticket , but since my dad and aunt died there's been nobody to accompany her to these type of things, so I've volunteered and bought her a ticket for her Christmas present. Already asked her whether she'll be buying a brand new pair of knickers from M&S to chuck at the stage or throwing an old pair. 

I've been subjected to various Andre Rieu DVD's over the years, can't say I'm a fan, but my dear old mum has been a massive fan for quite a few years now without ever seeing him live. So I'll tolerate a couple of hours of light classical tunes to hopefully make her Christmas. I've seen quite a few DVD's where the, mainly elderly, fans start some kind of audience participation. I've already warned her that I won't be participating under any circumstances, you've got to draw the line somewhere.


----------



## belboid (Sep 16, 2016)

Boris playing Pink at the Brudenell, should be done I suppose. They're doing the usual other haunts too. 

Low at Buxton Opera House looks tempting too, mainly cos I wanna see something at Buxton Opera House.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 17, 2016)

belboid said:


> Boris playing Pink at the Brudenell, should be done I suppose. They're doing the usual other haunts too.
> 
> Low at Buxton Opera House looks tempting too, mainly cos I wanna see something at Buxton Opera House.


Just ordered a ticket for Low at the Union Chapel (Islington )  in December


----------



## killer b (Sep 26, 2016)

Kraftwerk are touring next June. Only seen Gateshead announced so far (14th June) but apparently they're doing 11 dates in the UK, so probably near you. One presumably Glastonbury.


----------



## belboid (Sep 26, 2016)

killer b said:


> Kraftwerk are touring next June. Only seen Gateshead announced so far (14th June) but apparently they're doing 11 dates in the UK, so probably near you. One presumably Glastonbury.


Bloody hell, they're actually playing Sheffield the day after! Tickets will probably be forty/fifty quid, mind. 

CONCERTS


----------



## killer b (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## killer b (Sep 26, 2016)

No dancing in all of those venues? Not sure in that case.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Sep 26, 2016)

I saw one of their 3D shows at Tate Modern a few years ago which was good and it was a novelty to see a gig there etc, but I actually preferred their regular show without having to wear the silly 3D specs, and so as I don't like the Albert Hall either I'll be giving them a miss this time.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 26, 2016)

killer b said:


>


Just came here to post that!

Tickets on sale 30th. Reckon they'll sell fast.


----------



## belboid (Sep 26, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> Just came here to post that!
> 
> Tickets on sale 30th. Reckon they'll sell fast.


Tickets 'from' £45. Hmm


----------



## ska invita (Sep 28, 2016)

EFG London Jazz Festival 2016 coming up...
got tickets for Roy Hargrove in Shoreditch and Azymuth in Streatham! hyped


----------



## ska invita (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## killer b (Sep 29, 2016)

Crikey. Cs13: B12 Perform 'Electro Soma' in full…


----------



## braindancer (Sep 29, 2016)

killer b said:


> Crikey. Cs13: B12 Perform 'Electro Soma' in full…



Woah!  Thanks for sharing.  Emails mates....


----------



## hammerntongues (Sep 29, 2016)

Tony Joe White at the Union Chapel 31st October if you like your blues swampy


----------



## braindancer (Sep 29, 2016)

killer b said:


> Crikey. Cs13: B12 Perform 'Electro Soma' in full…



Tickets bought


----------



## belboid (Sep 29, 2016)

Eighty bloody quid for Kraftwerk then. Oh well


----------



## colacubes (Sep 29, 2016)

belboid said:


> Eighty bloody quid for Kraftwerk then. Oh well



Fucking hell  I thought £40 was enough when I saw them at Tate Modern!


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 29, 2016)

80 quid! Last time see at Brixton Academy think was around 40 quid.

Was/is on my list see again not at 80 thought.

Stone Roses Tickets on sale tomorrow to Wembley Arena in June.


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 29, 2016)

killer b said:


> No dancing in all of those venues? Not sure in that case.



Albert Hall
There is standing up in gallery at top, but as so far up, kind of not part of it no atmosphere.


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 29, 2016)

On sale tomorrow too Maiden in May.
No London dates yet.


----------



## chandlerp (Sep 30, 2016)

Tried to buy tickets for Maiden in Liverpool this morning.  Was good to see that once again TicketMaster appear to have sold out their tickets before they go on sale.  Oddly enough, their sister site, where they let people sell their non-transferrable tickets for an inflated price and take yet another commission, had loads on sale about a minute after the actual sale was supposed to start.  It's a fucking joke.  There should be a 50% sold at venue to people queuing up policy.

e2a:  there appears to have been a system error and a load more tickets suddenly became available.  So I've now got 2 tickets for the mighty Maiden next year.  Lovely.


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 30, 2016)

Rose Yes
Kraftwerk No still (I'm not a robot)  Kraftwerk maybe

Kraftwerk Sold out London


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 30, 2016)

I bought Kraftwerk tickets , came to £101 for 2. I had nothing with See Tickets & Ticketmaster kept saying I hadn't agreed to T&Cs and lost my tickets twice ended up with cheaper tickets but would have preferred original ones. 

Gigwise I have tickets for

Acid Mothers Temple - October 3rd
Goat plus more October 22nd
PJ Harvey - Nov 4th
The Cure- Nov 29th
Kate Tempest-Dec 4th

Giving thought to Angel Olsen in Bristol on October 16th.


----------



## belboid (Sep 30, 2016)

Had a look at picking up a couple of circle seats as soon as they (Kraftwerk) went on sale this morning. Only individual seats randomly scattered around the back two rows as of 10.03. Good day for the touts methinks. All the £50 seats were restricted view as well.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Mattym (Oct 1, 2016)

Kraftwerk- 45 quid tickets in Nottingham & The Orb in December.


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 1, 2016)

Mattym said:


> Kraftwerk- 45 quid tickets in Nottingham & The Orb in December.


I did that Orb London Adventures Beyond the Ultraworld' 25th Anniversary Tour. was a good gig with old face.


----------



## MBV (Oct 1, 2016)

Contemplating 120 mile round trip on a work night to see stars of the lid. Anyone seen them live previously? Any good?


----------



## big eejit (Oct 8, 2016)

Vintage weirdo Johnny Dowd comes to UK next week. Sure to be interesting.

Home


----------



## Mogden (Oct 8, 2016)

Chuck Moseley, original Faith No More singer, playing in Derby tomorrow so I'm off to see him. Very strange that he be here but still, not to be sneezed at.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 8, 2016)

According to the Guardian listings, the Dead Kennedys are playing next week. I imagine they will be shit without Jello though.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 8, 2016)

All in the next month:

Amber Arcades
Mik Artistik's Ego Trip
Sleaford Mods


----------



## Ming (Oct 8, 2016)

Well it's not a gig really but i'm going to the ICBC (International Cannabis Business Conference) with a few peeps speaking who aren't celebs but Dr Gabor Mate (famous if you work in addiction related health issues) and...TOMMY CHONG! And there's an after party at Studio records with Tommy and Rocker T. I'm going to a party celebrating the herb with Tommy Chong. I'm going to carefully construct a Dutch Tulip joint (the construction of which i learned from Free Rob Cannabis in Amsterdam no less) for his assessment.


----------



## braindancer (Oct 9, 2016)

killer b said:


> Crikey. Cs13: B12 Perform 'Electro Soma' in full…



This was fucking awesome.  I absolutely loved it, as did everyone else in the room - including the man B12 himself who cried at the end....  was very special.

(And I must say I loved going to a club at 7 - dancing my socks off to wonderful techno - and being back home in bed by 11:30.....)


----------



## killer b (Oct 9, 2016)

braindancer said:


> This was fucking awesome.  I absolutely loved it, as did everyone else in the room - including the man B12 himself who cried at the end....  was very special.
> 
> (And I must say I loved going to a club at 7 - dancing my socks off to wonderful techno - and being back home in bed by 11:30.....)


That's the best thing about my favourite night out atm, golden cabinet - starts at 7, sweaty ravers by 8.30, kicks out at 10.30. When you don't do the drugs anymore, waiting till 2am for the peak isnt that workable...


----------



## killer b (Oct 9, 2016)

Charles Hayward and Thurston Moore later this month in that London THURSTON MOORE & CHARLES HAYWARD Tickets | £10 No Fees | 24th Oct @ The Social, London | DICE


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 13, 2016)

Ooh can't go to Thurston Moore gig but would if I could and for £10! Bargain. I saw him with Michael Chapman a few years ago which was sublime.


----------



## killer b (Oct 13, 2016)

moonsi til said:


> Ooh can't go to Thurston Moore gig but would if I could and for £10! Bargain. I saw him with Michael Chapman a few years ago which was sublime.


Yeah, I caught him on that tour too, it was amazing.

Charles Hayward has also been spellbinding whenever I've seen him too - it's a very strong show. I wish I could go.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Oct 14, 2016)

Anyone got anything good in London tomorrow? Saturday 15th?

Got an old mate and former drummer in town and he wants a bit of guitar, bass and explosive drummers


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 14, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> Anyone got anything good in London tomorrow? Saturday 15th?
> 
> Got an old mate and former drummer in town and he wants a bit of guitar, bass and explosive drummers


this all dayer looks alright CUSTARD THRUSTER FESTIVAL VOL 3 | Tickets | london | Music | Billetto — United Kingdom


----------



## Reiabuzz (Oct 14, 2016)

are there still any venues like the 12 bar anywhere? not the windmill - they've got some folk acoustic thing on tomorrow.


----------



## Thaw (Oct 14, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> Anyone got anything good in London tomorrow? Saturday 15th?
> 
> Got an old mate and former drummer in town and he wants a bit of guitar, bass and explosive drummers



"Holy Fuck" in The Village Underground, Shoreditch


----------



## Reiabuzz (Oct 14, 2016)

that sounds fucking good. have you seen them live?


----------



## Reiabuzz (Oct 14, 2016)

gah, sold out


----------



## chandlerp (Oct 14, 2016)

Got tickets to see Ian McNabb in a boozer in Chester.  He's doing an acoustic set ahead of his electric gigs he does as The Icicle Works.


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 20, 2016)

Just booked for Toy on Nov 22nd in Brum.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 23, 2016)

The Handsome Family , March 2nd , The Union Chapel , London . Looking forward to that ,Mrs21 is on board


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 23, 2016)

stethoscope said:


> Goat/Jane Weaver/Hookworms/Mugstar at Manchester Albert Hall in October









This was proper fucking ace. That is all


----------



## killer b (Oct 23, 2016)

Ah, nice. How was the sound? I've sworn off the Albert Hall 'cause the last few shows I've been to there the sound has been dreadful - and there's no way I'd want to hear Mugstar at anything other than earsplitting volumes...


----------



## killer b (Oct 23, 2016)

I'm going to this on Friday btw, if any of you lot are into 1980s indie rock bands. 






Un-Peeled 2016: Datblygu, The Stupids, Nightingales, many more  | The Continental

He's just added Christ. to the bill too, who sounds amazing.


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 23, 2016)

killer b said:


> Ah, nice. How was the sound? I've sworn off the Albert Hall 'cause the last few shows I've been to there the sound has been dreadful - and there's no way I'd want to hear Mugstar at anything other than earsplitting volumes...



Oh it was loud alright


----------



## killer b (Oct 23, 2016)

That's good news. 

I just spotted this guys

THE RAINCOATS AND ANGEL OLSEN Tickets | £18 No Fees | 3rd Nov @ Islington Assembly Hall, London | DICE


----------



## ska invita (Oct 23, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> According to the Guardian listings


did you..._.buy a copy_


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 24, 2016)

ska invita said:


> did you..._.buy a copy_



Yeah my shoplifting days are over...


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 25, 2016)

stethoscope said:


> This was proper fucking ace. That is all



I was there too, thought the sound was poor for Josefin Ohrn & The Liberation, though I thought the same for them at Liverpool psych fest too. Hookworms were immense, first time seeing them for me.


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm considering John Cale playing 'The Velvet Underground & Nico' album in Liverpool with others next year. On sale tomorrow morning, though in reality I shouldn't.


----------



## plurker (Oct 26, 2016)

ska invita said:


> EFG London Jazz Festival 2016 coming up...
> got tickets for Roy Hargrove in Shoreditch and Azymuth in Streatham! hyped



I'm most excited about the James Blood Ulmer gig, and also catching Donny McCaslin - killer band who Bowie used for Blackstar

And St Germain, who were fucking awesome at womad


----------



## killer b (Oct 26, 2016)

moonsi til said:


> I'm considering John Cale playing 'The Velvet Underground & Nico' album in Liverpool with others next year. On sale tomorrow morning, though in reality I shouldn't.


You shouldn't. Go an see something new instead.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 27, 2016)

Fucked Up and Skinny Girl Diet in Leeds tomorrow


----------



## chandlerp (Oct 27, 2016)

Australian Pink Floyd Show in Liverpool tonight for me


----------



## binka (Oct 27, 2016)

Going to see Cabbage again tomorrow night. The Guardian gave them 2 stars for their recent gig so they must be doing something right

Cabbage review – Manchester's next great hope? Not just yet ...


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 28, 2016)

binka said:


> Going to see Cabbage again tomorrow night. The Guardian gave them 2 stars for their recent gig so they must be doing something right
> 
> Cabbage review – Manchester's next great hope? Not just yet ...



Make sure to see Meatraffle


----------



## binka (Oct 28, 2016)

Chip Barm said:


> Make sure to see Meatraffle


Saw them at the start of the year supporting Fat White Family


----------



## binka (Oct 29, 2016)

Chip Barm said:


> Make sure to see Meatraffle


The best bit was when the guy who plays keyboard went to play bass, the woman who plays bass went to sing and the guy who plays trumpet fucked off. Second time I've seen them play this year, I liked 2-3 songs last night which was 2-3 more than previously.

Cabbage were great as expected


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 30, 2016)

I like the trumpet


----------



## Mattym (Nov 5, 2016)

Sleafords last night in Notts.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 5, 2016)

Lovely Eggs last night in Manchester. It was ace! Biggest headline gig they've done apparently. Great fun as ever.


----------



## killer b (Nov 12, 2016)

There is a partial Can reunion at the barbican in April. As always with these things, I'm a little unsure how I feel about it.

Can Members Reunite For 50-Year Anniversary Show | Pitchfork


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 12, 2016)

killer b said:


> There is a partial Can reunion at the barbican in April. As always with these things, I'm a little unsure how I feel about it.
> 
> Can Members Reunite For 50-Year Anniversary Show | Pitchfork


worth it cos they have the drummer. going to be megabucks tho i guess


----------



## killer b (Nov 12, 2016)

no it's cheap - 20-40 quid.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 12, 2016)

The Barbican tends to suck the life out of things a bit. Except maybe classical stuff I dunno.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 12, 2016)

killer b said:


> no it's cheap - 20-40 quid.


that's pretty good. 


Fozzie Bear said:


> The Barbican tends to suck the life out of things a bit. Except maybe classical stuff I dunno.


I've enjoyed a few non classical concerts at the barbican, need to be sat near the front tho. the sounds is very good at least


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 12, 2016)

oh ffs it's sold out now ha.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 12, 2016)

I bet it'll be shit.


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 22, 2016)

Off to see Toy tonight and bought tickets for Julian Cope for Feb.


----------



## killer b (Nov 22, 2016)

This free show on saturday  (London damn you) will be great. You should all go


----------



## killer b (Nov 23, 2016)

Low are playing at a tiny pub in Salford on 8th December. Sold out, of course


----------



## mauvais (Nov 23, 2016)

You know they're playing Buxton, right?


----------



## killer b (Nov 23, 2016)

mauvais said:


> You know they're playing Buxton, right?


I didn't. Is that sold out too?


----------



## killer b (Nov 23, 2016)

Oh, and halifax


----------



## mauvais (Nov 23, 2016)

I had a quick look, there's some less than ideal seats left, but hey they exist. Buxton Opera House, Dec 2.


----------



## belboid (Nov 24, 2016)

Not so sure about the all seater thing, with them Buxton gig, but it is such a nice place, gotta give it a go anyway.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 27, 2016)

Last night I saw the monochrome set- with our own editor on drums! They were soo good! Had never heard them before ( although had heard of them) and realised how influential they have been to the likes of Franz ferdinando, the smiths, pulp...could hear them all in there! Lovely intimate gig and just what I needed alongside a brandy after a tough week at work!


----------



## jakethesnake (Nov 27, 2016)

UK Subs tonight, touring to promote their latest and last album. Nothing like a bit of punk on a Sunday evening to blow away the cobwebs.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 30, 2016)

Whoo Whoo! Going to see future of the left tonight at the fleece- love the band and love the venue!!


----------



## belboid (Nov 30, 2016)

kalidarkone said:


> Whoo Whoo! Going to see future of the left tonight at the fleece- love the band and love the venue!!


Saw them at the Brudenell last Friday. A great band in a great venue indeed.


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 1, 2016)

Best gig of the year so far _ future of the left!!  Got right in that mosh pit!
Highly recommended - go and see em if you like that sort if thing!!


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 1, 2016)

Just bought tickets for nye - the exchange in Bristol. 11 bands including Mccluskey, Falls and memory of elephants. I normally hate nye- but I'm really up for it this year!!


----------



## belboid (Dec 1, 2016)

McLusky??!!  Blimey, you lucky sod. 


I've just got my Laura Marling and Julian Cope tickets sorted. Both in bloody Leeds again.


----------



## Mogden (Dec 1, 2016)

Off to see Therapy? tonight at the Union Chapel. Thought it unlikely any other urbs are going but asking anyway


----------



## belboid (Dec 2, 2016)

mauvais said:


> I had a quick look, there's some less than ideal seats left, but hey they exist. Buxton Opera House, Dec 2.


Well. I know they said it would be A Christmas Performance, but I wasn't expecting that.




An hour of Christmas songs. Then five of their own, including the last one. A new song. About Christmas.


----------



## binka (Dec 5, 2016)

Placebo tonight. Can't find my black nail polish


----------



## marty21 (Dec 7, 2016)

belboid said:


> Well. I know they said it would be A Christmas Performance, but I wasn't expecting that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw them last night at The Union Chapel in Islington , great venue ,enjoyed the Christmas songs , Ben Watt came on for a couple. 2nd half was more familiar stuff . Enjoyed it .


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 7, 2016)

This looks like it could be worth dropping acid for:
Manuel Göttsching performs E2-E4 + The Ash Ra Tempel Experience


----------



## rekil (Dec 7, 2016)

binka said:


> Placebo tonight. Can't find my black nail polish


They're playing a 14000 capacity venure here soon. I didn't get it then and I certainly don't get it now. Yer man sounds like Frank Sidebottom.


----------



## binka (Dec 7, 2016)

copliker said:


> They're playing a 14000 capacity venure here soon. I didn't get it then and I certainly don't get it now. Yer man sounds like Frank Sidebottom.


Well it was a quarter empty and they weren't very good


----------



## rekil (Dec 7, 2016)

binka said:


> Well it was a quarter empty and they weren't very good


Showbiz.


----------



## killer b (Dec 7, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> This looks like it could be worth dropping acid for:
> Manuel Göttsching performs E2-E4 + The Ash Ra Tempel Experience


He did this in a cinema in Hebden last year. Decided not to go, these things are never what you want them to be.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 7, 2016)

Low at Halifax Minster on Friday Night. I've seen them there before and the venue is ideal for them.


----------



## belboid (Dec 7, 2016)

marty21 said:


> Saw them last night at The Union Chapel in Islington , great venue ,enjoyed the Christmas songs , Ben Watt came on for a couple. 2nd half was more familiar stuff . Enjoyed it .


I liked the first half hour, but had pretty much ad enough of it by then.  A look at the setlist shows you got a fair bit more in the second part too, lucky beggars.


----------



## Knotted (Dec 8, 2016)

There's a Luton band called Dinges, they play power/noise rock. At the Levels festival a few weeks ago they put Lee 'Scratch' Perry, The Nightingales and The Fall to shame. Damn fucking amazing good. And no they aren't me mates. Anyway they're playing various locations in Luton and London. It's not just ramp up the guitar noise, there's real rhythm and humour in there.

Dec 10 The Black HorseLuton, United Kingdom 
Dec 22The Old Blue Lastw/ SpoilersLondon, United Kingdom
Jan 20New Cross Innw/ Moose Funk Squad...London, United Kingdom
Apr 06Of the CuffLondon, United Kingdom
Apr 28The Hat Factoryw/ Vice SquadLuton, United Kingdom


The first of these gigs is free and you just turn up. They aren't big news to the world. But they are good. Real gooood. No seriously, you will dance like a bastard. Well I will.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 9, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Low at Halifax Minster on Friday Night. I've seen them there before and the venue is ideal for them.


Low, a minster, candles, The little Drummer Boy, a glass of wine, me = tears of fucking joy and amazement


----------



## rekil (Dec 14, 2016)

Judging by the way this place is going, this might as well go in here.



Spoiler


----------



## binka (Dec 15, 2016)

SFA in Leeds tonight - Fuzzy Logic and Radiator in full


----------



## belboid (Dec 16, 2016)

binka said:


> SFA in Leeds tonight - Fuzzy Logic and Radiator in full


Grrr...

If anyone fancies two tickets for tonight's show in Nottingham, message me. You'll have to collect them from Sheffield tho


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 30, 2016)

Earlier this year someone asked if I wanted Black Sabbath tickets which I said yes to then I forgot till last week. I bought 2 tickets which cost £££ which turned into Xmas gift to my BF along with a Julian Cope ticket and Josefin Ohrn & The Liberation. Looking likely Sabbath will be my first 2017 gig.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 4, 2017)

This _will_ be a lot of fun. 

House Gospel Choir sings Frankie Knuckles - The Jazz Cafe


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 5, 2017)

https://www.cafeoto.co.uk/events/touch-presents-unicazurn/

Unicazurn includes Danielle Dax and Stephen Thrower (Coil, Cyclobe)

Supported by Charles Bullen (This Heat).


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 7, 2017)

binka said:


> SFA in Leeds tonight - Fuzzy Logic and Radiator in full



How did that go binka ?  They were excellent in Cardiff (Sat 17th Dec) with that same gig


----------



## belboid (Jan 7, 2017)

William of Walworth said:


> How did that go binka ?  They were excellent in Cardiff (Sat 17th Dec) with that same gig


probably there last show.  So pissed i missed the tour


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 7, 2017)

We've gone a bit OTT over coming months with booking gigs for the pre-festival season.

Sunday 22nd January, Flaming Lips, Academy, Manchester (it's Manchester Beer Festival weekend too)
Friday 24th February, The Beat, Rainbow Rooms, new venue at Gorseinon near Swansea
Friday 17th March, Peter Hook and the Light, Tramshed, Cardiff
Saturday 18th March, Half Man Half Biscuit, O2, Oxford [just me for that one]
Friday 31st March, The Leylines/Whitehall Parade, Moon Club, Cardiff
[possible] Saturday 1st April, Punk all-dayer at the Tramshed in Cardiff
Good Friday, 14th April, The Selecter/The Beat, Tramshed, Cardiff
[possible] : Easter Sunday, 16th April, something called Skankfest at the Moon Club in Cardiff -- it's a multi-act ska event apparantly.

I think that's all of them, all but the two possibles are booked now. No doubt we'll find our way to plenty of free pub gigs in and around Swansea too


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 7, 2017)

belboid said:


> probably there last show.  So pissed i missed the tour



Real shame that. It was it being the last gig that made us decide to go. Sorry you missed it, because everyone was loving it in Cardiff, they went out on a  real high.


----------



## binka (Jan 7, 2017)

William of Walworth said:


> How did that go binka ?  They were excellent in Cardiff (Sat 17th Dec) with that same gig


They were great. I've probably seen SFA 10 times over the last 15 years or so but a lot of the songs they played I haven't heard them do live before, or with something like Hermann loves Pauline I haven't seen them do for ages. 

The previous few times I've seen then they've been guilty of going on with themselves a bit and playing too many slow dragged out songs that get a bit dull. This gig though was really tight and high tempo and the room was bouncing to stuff like Shes Got Spies and Chupacabras. 

Just wish I could have seen them in Manchester instead of travelling to Leeds on a school night. Would have loved to have been really drunk

Also confirms that theres no question that Radiator is definitely their best album


----------



## binka (Jan 7, 2017)

William of Walworth said:


> Real shame that. It was it being the last gig that made us decide to go. Sorry you missed it, because everyone was loving it in Cardiff, they went out ona  real high.


I can't imagine it really was their last tour. They're only in their 40s and any time they want they could do a quick 12 date tour and make some easy money.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 7, 2017)

William of Walworth said:


> We've gone a bit OTT over coming months with booking gigs for the pre-festival season.
> 
> Sunday 22nd January, Flaming Lips, Academy, Manchester (it's Manchester Beer Festival weekend too)
> Friday 24th February, The Beat, Rainbow Rooms, new venue at Gorseinon near Swansea
> ...




Fucked up wih absences on the above list.

Us gig-goers also add,with booked tickets :

Thursday 26th January : Jim Jones and The Righteous Mind, Clwb Ifor Bach, Cardiff
Saturday 25th March** : Ferocious Dog/Boot Hill Allstars, Fleece, Bristol ..

**and that's the same day as the Bristol Beer Festival too. Coolness.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 9, 2017)

Just noticed a new gig by Neville Staple ("the original rudeboy") -- Saturday 8th April at The Garage, Swansea  

So going! We saw him/band in Manchester last January and the gig was ace


----------



## moonsi til (Jan 10, 2017)

Not a gig but booked for a 'sound bath' on Jan 29th, 1.5 hrs of singing bowl,  gong and other percussion as we lie on a mat under a blanket. It's a group session and cost £15. Quite excited about it.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 11, 2017)

I am putting on a trash/Punk concert at the brixton windmill on Feb 17th with THE CAVEMEN (NZ), ATOMIC SUPLEX, SUICIDE GENERATION and MOTO VAMP, and GENERAL ECHO SOUNDSYSTEM playing records, come or what


----------



## killer b (Jan 13, 2017)

this at the Tate Modern next week looks brilliant...

TONY CONRAD’S FIFTY-FIVE YEARS ON THE INFINITE PLAIN - Film at Tate Modern | Tate


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 13, 2017)

The Bug vs Dylan Carlson, this gig sounds interesting, I haven't heard the recordings they made yet tho 
The Bug vs Dylan Carlson of Earth + Bong - Wed, 12/04/2017 at Heaven


----------



## killer b (Jan 13, 2017)

that'll be a good show - Bong are immense at the moment too.


----------



## Smangus (Jan 22, 2017)

William of Walworth said:


> We've gone a bit OTT over coming months with booking gigs for the pre-festival season.
> 
> Sunday 22nd January, Flaming Lips, Academy, Manchester (it's Manchester Beer Festival weekend too)
> Friday 24th February, The Beat, Rainbow Rooms, new venue at Gorseinon near Swansea
> ...




I saw the Flaming lips at brixton last night, you're in for a treat, watch out for the. Unicorn!


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 24, 2017)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Sunday 22nd January, Flaming Lips, Academy, Manchester (it's Manchester Beer Festival weekend too)





Smangus said:


> I saw the Flaming lips at brixton last night, you're in for a treat, watch out for the. Unicorn!



No unicorn in Manchester ... 
I read the Brixton FL review in Monday's Guardian, and realised that the Brixton show must have been a lot more elaborate. I think? the Academy in Brixton is about twice the sise of the Manc Academy  ... still, the gig we saw was still pretty amazing


----------



## Smangus (Jan 25, 2017)

A shame , did they do the bowie tribute? Glad you enjoyed it. A real sense of fun with them.


----------



## killer b (Jan 26, 2017)

This lineup is unreal, northern heavy/psych crew...

Manatees / Gnod / GHOLD / Bilge Pump / Locean / The Death Of Money /Poppycock / Atatat / Suttey & the end of the worlds


----------



## Maggot (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm going to see Teleman in Birmingham on 23 Feb, cos they're not playing London. I have a spare ticket if anyone's interested.


----------



## Sirena (Jan 31, 2017)

For all born-anew crusties, there's this on Thursday night....







First block of tickets sold out so they have just released another small block.... Might still be some around.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 5, 2017)

A friend just bought me a ticket to this!


Creation Rebel
Adrian Sherwood
and a DJ set from Vic Reeves 

Sherwood At The Controls presents: Creation Rebel - The Jazz Cafe


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 6, 2017)

ska invita said:


> A friend just bought me a ticket to this!
> 
> 
> Creation Rebel
> ...


I went to the last one of those it was very good


----------



## discobastard (Feb 7, 2017)

I am looking forward to this:

Radiophonic Workshop + Andrew Weatherall - The Jazz Cafe


----------



## killer b (Feb 7, 2017)

discobastard said:


> I am looking forward to this:
> 
> Radiophonic Workshop + Andrew Weatherall - The Jazz Cafe


They actually sound great - this prog version of the theme is brilliant...


----------



## discobastard (Feb 7, 2017)

killer b said:


> They actually sound great - this prog version of the theme is brilliant...



Nice..  thanks for sharing.  Live drums!  I actually saw em at the RFH and met them all about 18 months/2 years ago, great gig.  Have a recording somewhere.

This one is the day after my birthday, and Weatherall too!


----------



## belboid (Feb 8, 2017)

A few Nick Cave dates announced 

Live - Nick Cave


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm aiming for a ticket to Berlin gig.

Adding Adam Betts V Paddy Steer on March 4th to my gig list.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 12, 2017)

Jeff Finlin at the Camden Note on Weds 15th.


----------



## killer b (Feb 15, 2017)

Feel slightly cheeky putting this up, and none of you fuckers ever come to Preston anyway, but I'm helping out with this gig in a couple of weeks and it's going to be fucking great. I'm doing the second room, which will be *In C* (I've just been told members of Ex Easter Island Head will be playing in the ensemble), *Condor Moments* (a legendary Preston weirdo band, back after a decade-long hiatus), *Clones *(an Evil Blizzard side project) and the mighty *Gnod*. Then there's all these other bands. Plus there's a load of other ace stuff on over the rest of the weekend...


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 19, 2017)

Chuffed to bits that I have bought tickets for Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds in Berlin, now I need a flight and accommodation!


I saw Julian Cope last Sunday who is on top form. Would gladly go see him again tonight if I could.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 22, 2017)

Maggot said:


> I'm going to see Teleman in Birmingham on 23 Feb, cos they're not playing London. I have a spare ticket if anyone's interested.


This is still available.


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 23, 2017)

Leftfield on Friday 19th May in Brum. Now I'm uber skinto forever.


----------



## belboid (Feb 23, 2017)

Wire are presenting their Drill festival at the Brudenell April 21-23


Same weekend as Safe as Milk, goddamit


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 23, 2017)

De La Soul


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 23, 2017)

belboid said:


> Wire are presenting their Drill festival at the Brudenell April 21-23
> 
> 
> Same weekend as Safe as Milk, goddamit


I might be able to actually get to that!


----------



## killer b (Feb 23, 2017)

This Is Not This Heat are playing Leeds in May too.


----------



## killer b (Feb 23, 2017)

27th I think. the night before that not-ATP-honestly-not-us-guv show at Victoria Warehouse


----------



## marty21 (Feb 23, 2017)

The Handsome Family ,2nd March ,Union Chapel ,Islington


----------



## colacubes (Feb 24, 2017)

Frontier Ruckus at The Windmill on 15 March


----------



## chandlerp (Feb 24, 2017)

contemplating tickets for the Electric Six gig in Preston in April


----------



## killer b (Feb 24, 2017)

The electric six are playing Preston in April?


----------



## chandlerp (Feb 24, 2017)

Electric Six from See Tickets


----------



## chandlerp (Feb 24, 2017)

dirt cheap too.  Seen them a few times in Liverpool and it's a cracking night out.  Would have to drive for Preston though which means no drinnking.


----------



## belboid (Feb 24, 2017)

Don't forget your pink flamingo


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 1, 2017)

Royal Trux in the UK in June. Not going.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 6, 2017)

This looks great: WORLD ISLAND Tickets | £39.50 | 28th May @ Leeds Town Hall, Leeds | DICE

- Floating Points (Solo Live)
- Nao
- Badbadnotgood
- Submotion Orchestra
- Anna Meredith
- Romare
- Jordan Rakei
- Yussef Kamaal
- More TBA 

Leeds town hall, 28th May 
£40


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 8, 2017)

Bought a ticket to see the Fall at the end of March. Tickets came today, then got an email saying it was postponed as Mark e Smith has got influenza flu and a chest infection.
Hope he recovers.


----------



## killer b (Mar 8, 2017)

Charlotte Church's Late Night Pop Dungeon is on tour from 1st April - reckon we might go to Leeds. Everyone I know who caught her on one of her festival dates last year said it was amazing...

Charlotte Church's Late Night Pop Dungeon from See Tickets


----------



## danski (Mar 13, 2017)

DAMO SUZUKI | Ramsgate Music Hall


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 13, 2017)

ramsgate is cool gig central these days isn't it.


----------



## danski (Mar 17, 2017)

rutabowa said:


> ramsgate is cool gig central these days isn't it.


Yeah, seems to be. The venue is really nice and so are the people that run it.
Got a lovely sound too


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 17, 2017)

might move there.


----------



## killer b (Mar 28, 2017)

Decent lineup at this alldayer next month - cheap as too:


----------



## chandlerp (Mar 29, 2017)

I'll probably go to that


----------



## belboid (Mar 29, 2017)

Jilted John's final ever gig (apparently) tomorrow night. Now that I've been reminded that I bought tickets when drunk, and have found some evidence of having done so.


----------



## killer b (Mar 31, 2017)

Come to Preston in August for this sweet Mekons / ATV double header.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 31, 2017)

Oof


----------



## killer b (Apr 5, 2017)

Also me and Rico are putting Horse Lords on in Preston on the 21st after the Safe as Milk cancellation - their album last year was one of my top 10. Can't wait.


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 5, 2017)

Wrong sounds fab killer b . Sadly I'm unlikely to go as just paid for Liverpool Psych Fest and paid a lot for a hotel room so that we are just across the road.

Coming up that have just been purchased I have Riley Walker, Follakazoid and Jah Wobble.


----------



## killer b (Apr 5, 2017)

moonsi til said:


> Wrong sounds fab killer b . Sadly I'm unlikely to go as just paid for Liverpool Psych Fest and paid a lot for a hotel room so that we are just across the road.


looks like they're struggling to sell tickets too, which is mad considering the lineup - you can still get £15 tickets, which is insane value. Wrong Festival at Invisible Wind Factory


----------



## killer b (Apr 5, 2017)

but seriously, check out this Horse Lords live session (from 11.54 specifically) - mindblowing stuff.


----------



## Lorca (Apr 9, 2017)

Momus is in bristol tomorrow, an artist who I really, really love (but accept he probably has limited appeal )


----------



## killer b (Apr 25, 2017)

Theres a free performance of Jeremy deller/William faireys band's Acid Brass in Preston on Friday - 7-9 on the flag market.


----------



## cozmikbrew (Apr 27, 2017)

Absolutely buzzing ive just got a ticket for Leftfield at Manchester,it was sold out a while back but a mate of Mrs Brew has one for sale(had!had one for sale but now its MINE,MIIINNEEE!!!WOOO HOOOO!!!!)Ahem,so yeah looking forward to that,which will undoubtedly be very hot indeedAny other URBS Posse going?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 8, 2017)

Oren Ambarchi and Bill Orcutt at the Jazz Cafe in August. Yes please.


----------



## Mattym (May 8, 2017)

Thee Oh Sees Notts next week.


----------



## kalidarkone (May 8, 2017)

Going to see Thee oh sees in Bristol on June 4th


----------



## Mattym (May 9, 2017)

They're also playing at Field Day in London in June, but all the headliners seem to be on at the same time.


----------



## braindancer (May 9, 2017)

Mattym said:


> They're also playing at Field Day in London in June, but all the headliners seem to be on at the same time.



I'm going to Field Day it seems - but yes, I fear that Thee Oh Sees, Slowdive and Aphex will all be on at once.  What the hell am I going to do??


----------



## killer b (May 9, 2017)

75 Dollar Bill are touring in July - I think we're putting them on in Preston on 1st of the month, but they're also playing OTO on 4th for you London types.

https://www.cafeoto.co.uk/events/75-dollar-bill-sue-garner/

Also Glasgow, Stirling (danny la rouge ?) Cambridge & Leeds 75 Dollar Bill

check it out. proper intense stuff.


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2017)

I'm unexpectedly going to see Leftfield doing Leftism on Friday


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 10, 2017)

braindancer said:


> I'm going to Field Day it seems - but yes, I fear that Thee Oh Sees, Slowdive and Aphex will all be on at once.  What the hell am I going to do??


I reckon Aphex's set will be quite like the one he did in Houston last Dec. You can watch it all on YouTube - maybe that'll help you to decide. Having watched it myself I certainly won't be bothering with it for the full 2hrs at FD!


----------



## Mattym (May 10, 2017)

braindancer said:


> I'm going to Field Day it seems - but yes, I fear that Thee Oh Sees, Slowdive and Aphex will all be on at once.  What the hell am I going to do??



They are & so is Flying Lotus & someone else I can't remember (EDIT- Run the Jewels & Omar Souleyman)
Field Day 2017 Clashfinder

I always ask myself 'Who is likely going to return to do a concert near me next' & it sure isn't going to be AFX. So, he it is.


----------



## Mattym (May 10, 2017)

Went to see these last night at Breakin' Convention in Notts. Best dancing I've ever seen.


----------



## killer b (May 10, 2017)

Aphex twin just does a dj set, and frankly not that exciting a dj set too. Go and see someone else.


----------



## braindancer (May 11, 2017)

Dr. Furface said:


> I reckon Aphex's set will be quite like the one he did in Houston last Dec. You can watch it all on YouTube - maybe that'll help you to decide. Having watched it myself I certainly won't be bothering with it for the full 2hrs at FD!





Mattym said:


> I always ask myself 'Who is likely going to return to do a concert near me next' & it sure isn't going to be AFX. So, he it is.





killer b said:


> Aphex twin just does a dj set, and frankly not that exciting a dj set too. Go and see someone else.



2-1 against Aphex so far - everything to play for


----------



## killer b (May 14, 2017)

Gas and huerco s are playing the barbican in October!

GAS: live


----------



## killer b (May 15, 2017)

GAS is also playing Manchester, northerners...


----------



## braindancer (May 15, 2017)

killer b said:


> Gas and huerco s are playing the barbican in October!
> 
> GAS: live



Oooh....  I'll have me some of that!


----------



## killer b (May 15, 2017)

Charles hayward is doing a free show at goldsmiths tomorrow, London crew.

"ref"%3A"29"%2C"ref_notif_type"%3A"plan_user_invited"%2C"action_history"%3A"null"%7D&notif_t=group_highlights&notif_id=1494877209388348&ref=m_notif


----------



## colacubes (May 15, 2017)

Ooh ta. Will try and make that if I can shuffle things about


----------



## moonsi til (May 16, 2017)

Got a busy week

Wed: Evan Dando
Fri: Leftfield
Sat: Follakazoid
Mon: Riley Walker
Wed: Swans


----------



## Mattym (May 17, 2017)

Mattym said:


> Thee Oh Sees Notts next week.



Fantastic energy- Sorely tempted to make it a priority to see them at Field Day.


----------



## cozmikbrew (May 22, 2017)

Mate rang yesterday to say when he was pissed as a fart bout 6 months or so back,he bought 4(he was trying to buy 2)tickets to see Stone Roses at Wembley on June 17th,an hed just rememberd about itNNow i wouldnt normally be that arsed about such a thing but i asked him who was supporting an he sais ''aw one of support acts is that Mods thingy that everyones on about''i know rightSo after posting loads of Sleaford Mods finest dittys on his FB wall,he got was all the fuss was about.so short story long,im off to see Stone Roses and Sleaford Mods an,who is it?The Blooms?sound shit anyway on 17th June,oh an theres 2 tickets for sale,general access or something,means youre down the front having it,rather than 3 mile away sat down,so if anyones interested in tickets or any other Urbs going?


----------



## chandlerp (May 24, 2017)

The Skids in Manchester next Friday, looking forward to that.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 24, 2017)

braindancer said:


> 2-1 against Aphex so far - everything to play for


I think killer b is maybe a little behind the times there - Aphex's Houston show was a full-on AV blowout and musta cost a fortune. The start of it was tailored to Houston, but after the first 5mins or so it would work fine anywhere. It's impressive but it gets a bit repetitive and tedious at times over the full 2hrs - I thought the best of it was after the 45mins mark. I'll pop in to see some of it - I think it's in a big tent tho so it's bound to be rammed - but IMO it would be daft to miss some of the other things you want to see.


----------



## killer b (May 24, 2017)

Dr. Furface said:


> I think killer b is maybe a little behind the times there - Aphex's Houston show was a full-on AV blowout and musta cost a fortune. The start of it was tailored to Houston, but after the first 5mins or so it would work fine anywhere. It's impressive but it gets a bit repetitive and tedious at times over the full 2hrs - I thought the best of it was after the 45mins mark. I'll pop in to see some of it - I think it's in a big tent tho so it's bound to be rammed - but IMO it would be daft to miss some of the other things you want to see.


Yeah, I listened to his Houston show - that's what I was basing my post on (and the shit overcrowded Aphex show I saw a few years ago in Manc). It's still a DJ set - just with a light show.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 24, 2017)

killer b said:


> Yeah, I listened to his Houston show - that's what I was basing my post on (and the shit overcrowded Aphex show I saw a few years ago in Manc). It's still a DJ set - just with a light show.


DJ set yes, but tbf it's a lot more than just a light show!


----------



## Cheesypoof (May 31, 2017)

Alice Cooper on November 9th!


----------



## chandlerp (Jun 2, 2017)

Skids and The Glam Skanks in Manchester tonight


----------



## braindancer (Jun 2, 2017)

braindancer said:


> 2-1 against Aphex so far - everything to play for



I've sold my ticket now - I can stop dwelling on this and move on to pondering other matters


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 6, 2017)

I went to see Thee Oh Sees on Sunday in Bristol at SWX and it was just so good!! I got right in the moshpit and danced mu big arse off!! So good!! Lovely atmosphere and highly recommend.  In fact one of the best gigs I have ever been to


----------



## Mattym (Jun 6, 2017)

kalidarkone said:


> I went to see Thee Oh Sees on Sunday in Bristol at SWX and it was just so good!! I got right in the moshpit and danced mu big arse off!! So good!! Lovely atmosphere and highly recommend.  In fact one of the best gigs I have ever been to



Couldn't agree more. Saw them in Notts & then at Field Day. Amazing energy. Did they finish with a 15 min track?


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 6, 2017)

Mattym said:


> Couldn't agree more. Saw them in Notts & then at Field Day. Amazing energy. Did they finish with a 15 min track?


Did not finish with it, but it was in there!


----------



## chandlerp (Jun 8, 2017)

I've got a ticket for the Sugarhill Gang this weekend


----------



## gosub (Jun 11, 2017)

Next Saturday 





1400 DRONNINGEN
1500 THE SPACEWASTERS
1600 THE BLUNDERS
1700 PUSSYCAT AND THE DIRTY JOHNSONS
1800 HATE PENNY
1900 THE FEATHERZ
2000 ATOMIC SUPLEX
2100 THE TERRORSAURS
2200 100% BEEFCOCK AND THE TITSBURSTER
2300 DRAGSTER


----------



## moonsi til (Jun 14, 2017)

Went to Kraftwerk last night, we were on the very last row in the middle but oh my what a show. It was in Symphony Hall in Brum, the sound was crystal clear & fab 3D. The did a fantastic Tour De France sequence.

2 friends also got bumped up into the stalls as speakers or so were on their seats in the upper tier! 

Glad to have gone.


----------



## Mattym (Jun 14, 2017)

moonsi til said:


> Went to Kraftwerk last night, we were on the very last row in the middle but oh my what a show. It was in Symphony Hall in Brum, the sound was crystal clear & fab 3D. The did a fantastic Tour De France sequence.
> 
> 2 friends also got bumped up into the stalls as speakers or so were on their seats in the upper tier!
> 
> Glad to have gone.



Going on Sunday in Notts!


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 23, 2017)

come on everyone come to this


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 25, 2017)

Impulse buy last night....... 

Going to see the Dead Kennedys tonight at Bristol O2...

God I fucking love a middle aged mosh pit!!


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 25, 2017)

I don't like a mosh pit with half naked sweaty bodies rubbing all over me 

The gig was great!!


----------



## ska invita (Jun 28, 2017)

Pretty big


----------



## ska invita (Jun 29, 2017)

Tempted to go to see Cattle Decaptiation...stumbled on this video online once, and...something about them works for me

*Cattle Decapitation
The Underworld Camden, London. Sunday, 03 Sep 2017*
*Might have to go on my own to that though *


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 30, 2017)

Looks like Golden Cabinet are back:
http://www.goldencabinet.co.uk/
There's already been two events this year that I didn't know about 
Bit short notice for the one tomorrow, but Container is playing in September


----------



## binka (Jun 30, 2017)

Just got back from seeing Richard Ashcroft. Second time I've seen him in the last year and he really is brilliant


----------



## belboid (Jul 1, 2017)

A bunch more Slim Cesnna gigs coming up.   Slightly odd dates, only half a dozen, but with two in Manchester - a week apart, and ones in Newcastle and Stockton


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 1, 2017)

belboid said:


> A bunch more Slim Cesnna gigs coming up.   Slightly odd dates, only half a dozen, but with two in Manchester - a week apart, and ones in Newcastle and Stockton


Ohh should be back in the UK by then! Thanks for the heads up b.


----------



## binka (Jul 1, 2017)

Just seen Cabbage again. 8th time now and they're back on form


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 2, 2017)

binka said:


> Just got back from seeing Richard Ashcroft. Second time I've seen him in the last year and he really is brilliant



Saw him last night, blinding do


----------



## belboid (Jul 5, 2017)

Shellac of North America 

On sale Friday, 10.05 am


----------



## Ming (Jul 6, 2017)

Melvins Friday week.


----------



## danski (Jul 8, 2017)

Wolfgang Flür Wolfgang Flür (ex- Kraftwerk) | Ramsgate Music Hall


----------



## killer b (Jul 13, 2017)

Pat Thomas is doing a 4-day residency at Oto. Looks brill.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 20, 2017)

danski said:


> Wolfgang Flür Wolfgang Flür (ex- Kraftwerk) | Ramsgate Music Hall



Europe Endless in the Thanet! I predict a riot.

Seeing him in London in September.


----------



## Ming (Jul 23, 2017)

Metallica at the enormodome 14th Aug.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 3, 2017)

I have helped to organise the European premiere of GX Jupitter-Larsen's new film "Omniwave Refresher" at Cafe OTO on August 14th. 

Cheap! Mad! All urbans who like these things are welcome:
Cafe OTO → GX Jupitter-Larsen – ‘Omniwave Refresher’ (film screening), Monday 14 August 2017, 7.30pm


----------



## ska invita (Aug 8, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I have helped to organise the European premiere of GX Jupitter-Larsen's new film "Omniwave Refresher" at Cafe OTO on August 14th.
> 
> Cheap! Mad! All urbans who like these things are welcome:
> Cafe OTO → GX Jupitter-Larsen – ‘Omniwave Refresher’ (film screening), Monday 14 August 2017, 7.30pm


Good luck with this FB 



killer b said:


> Pat Thomas is doing a 4-day residency at Oto. Looks brill.



gah wish id seen this post, that looked great


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 8, 2017)

ska invita said:


> Good luck with this FB
> 
> gah wish id seen this post, that looked great



It was great when I saw him on the Friday.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 8, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> It was great when I saw him on the Friday.


 that looked like the night to go to... can you describe what went on?
 funnily enough I've only been to Oto once and Cleveland watkiss was on the bill then too


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 9, 2017)

ska invita said:


> that looked like the night to go to... can you describe what went on?
> funnily enough I've only been to Oto once and Cleveland watkiss was on the bill then too





The duo with Steve Beresford was them on the same grand piano, sometimes playing the piano together in the traditional way, sometimes doing odd things with objects and the strings. It was quite playful and great fun.



Drum and Bass Survival Unit was Pat Thomas on electric keyboard, Cleveland and Lauren on vocals, and Mark Sanders on drums. The vocals were more like notes than words, if that makes sense. Or made up words. Cleveland had some effects going on and Pat had some drum machine stuff on his keyboard. As things progressed there were some oblique drum and bass references but it was hard to pin down. It was quite mad - they all had a chance to do solos and interact with each other and it got messy in parts and was brilliant in others - just like good improv is supposed to be.

It finished at about 10pm because people were worried about the riot in Dalston, but that had basically finished by then anyway.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 9, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> View attachment 113104
> 
> The duo with Steve Beresford was them on the same grand piano, sometimes playing the piano together in the traditional way, sometimes doing odd things with objects and the strings. It was quite playful and great fun.
> 
> ...


brilliant, thanks.
I first came across Cleveland Watkiss doing scat vocals on Jazz Warriors material (88?)...thats his thing really - i think he does that really well....to then see him on the mic at a metalheadz gig in 95 or so felt like a clash of worlds!


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 9, 2017)

ska invita said:


> brilliant, thanks.
> I first came across Cleveland Watkiss doing scat vocals on Jazz Warriors material (88?)...thats his thing really - i think he does that really well....to then see him on the mic at a metalheadz gig in 95 or so felt like a clash of worlds!



Yeah I guess that's basically what it was - scat vocals  but like, wonky.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 18, 2017)

tonight

LOWER FLOOR MUSIC LABEL PARTY #1 NTS PRESENTS WOLF EYES X HIEROGLYPHIC BEING COLLAB JAM FOR THE CHAOS INSIDE THE COSMOS 4 ONE NIGHT ONLY mystery bangers / free abstraction / frozen rhythms / our souls in the hands of the translater RECORDS FROM THE GENERAL ECHO SOUND SYSTEM FIVE POUNDS ON THE DOOR FRIDAY 18 AUGUST 8PM TIL MIDNIGHT NEW RIVER STUDIOS, GROUND FLOOR UNIT E, 199 EADE ROAD, LONDON N4 1DN

Fozzie Bear


----------



## Mattym (Aug 19, 2017)

Nils Frahm at the Barbican (some point next year).


----------



## rekil (Aug 19, 2017)

Boris tomorrow in Dubbelin.


----------



## Mattym (Aug 20, 2017)

Akala in November on his 'comic book' UK tour thingy!


----------



## killer b (Aug 29, 2017)

I saw the Dead Neanderthals / Sly and the Family Drone show in the spring and it was immense - go to this and get your face melted off. 

Cafe OTO → Sly & The Family Drone + Dead Neanderthals, Tuesday 5 September 2017, 7.30pm


----------



## binka (Aug 31, 2017)

Annoyingly Liam Gallagher's gig in Manchester is the same night as my works Christmas party. Disappointing.


----------



## chandlerp (Sep 1, 2017)

Only disappointing if your work party is at the gig meaning you have to go see him


----------



## killer b (Sep 1, 2017)

what night is it? Be a good evening to avoid manchester altogether...


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 1, 2017)

Seem to have come by tickets to Keiji Haino/KK Null (tonight) and Ramleh/JK Flesh (tomorrow)...at Selfridges!

Not sure I can make both though.


----------



## killer b (Sep 1, 2017)

I'd go for Keiji Haino / KK Null from that. Are Ramleh doing a noise or metal set do you know?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 1, 2017)

killer b said:


> I'd go for Keiji Haino / KK Null from that. Are Ramleh doing a noise or metal set do you know?



No. I'd guess the noise stuff given the other acts but I don't know.


----------



## killer b (Sep 1, 2017)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> No. I'd guess the noise stuff given the other acts but I don't know.


Well, be careful. Last time I saw the metal version there was a fistbitingly awful rap-metal bit. The other time I saw them they were great though, so who knows.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## binka (Sep 1, 2017)

chandlerp said:


> Only disappointing if your work party is at the gig meaning you have to go see him





killer b said:


> what night is it? Be a good evening to avoid manchester altogether...


Saturday 16th December at the Arena. I know not everyone likes/d Oasis but I'm the right age for a nice but of nostalgia and a good sing along plus I saw him at Glastonbury and the One Love benefit and he was great at both. Might get myself tickets for the Leeds date instead


----------



## Hollis (Sep 1, 2017)

I have got a last minute ticket for The Sisters of Mercy at the Roundhouse tonight... I've got the DMs out of storage, and am debating the appropriate amount of black/not-black clothing to wear..


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 1, 2017)

I think tradition demands 100%, doesn't it? PERHAPS some purple at most.


----------



## killer b (Sep 1, 2017)

Last time I saw the sisters of mercy - some 15 years ago - Eldritch had bleached blond hair and a basketball vest on.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 2, 2017)

I bottled out of any of the 'black stuff' as i found it was all covered in cat's hairs... Fortunately the audience was an 'eclectic mix' of hardcore goths and most making a token effort...   As for Eldritch, I had to do several double takes, as balding and dressed in a black jacket, he has a remarkable resemblance to a pub bouncer these days..

The gig itself was impressive, especially his voice!  But I always seem to come away from gigs at the Roundhouse slightly disappointed and I think it might be because the sound seems to get muffled in there..


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 4, 2017)

I'm going to see the psychedelic furs and Lene Lovich on Wednesday 6th at the O2 in Bristol.


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 5, 2017)

Lots of great gigs coming up

Michah P Hison
Matthew E White
Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds
Jim White
The Lovely Eggs
Wire
Aldous Harding
Brit & The Extricated

ETA: forgot I'm going to Liverpool Psych Fest too!


----------



## killer b (Sep 5, 2017)

heavy weekend in Manchester this weekend - Terminal Cheesecake / Anthroprophh / Blown Out / Cattle at the Star & Garter Friday, then Part Chimp / Mums / Bodies On Everest at the Soup Kitchen on Saturday. Wish I could do both...


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 6, 2017)

kalidarkone said:


> I'm going to see the psychedelic furs and Lene Lovich on Wednesday 6th at the O2 in Bristol.


Sooo SHIT!!!!
That was a baaaad impulse buy! I love talk talk talk and it was a nice bit of nostalgia to hear 'India' ' sister europe' 'dumb waiter's but they had zero charisma. The butler brothers looked like creepy old men - cross between Lionel Blair, Bill Nighy and Quinten Crisp!!!
However I enjoyed hating it!!!

Lena Lovich was terrible as well.


----------



## belboid (Sep 6, 2017)

I hate to 'like' that post in a way, but it does make me glad I didn't buy tickets.


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm off to this Rhys Chatham thing later this month: Guitar Trio 40th Anniversary - The Jazz Cafe


----------



## killer b (Sep 8, 2017)

Rhys Chatham is doing a thing with Charlemagne Palestine in Leeds as well - thinking I might go.


----------



## killer b (Sep 8, 2017)

rutabowa said:


> I'm off to this Rhys Chatham thing later this month: Guitar Trio 40th Anniversary - The Jazz Cafe


fuck me though, that lineup.


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 8, 2017)

bit of a waste that theyre only playing one note really


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 14, 2017)

moonsi til said:


> Lots of great gigs coming up
> 
> Michah P Hison
> Matthew E White
> ...


Got a ticket for the lovely eggs in November!!!  Loved them the last time,  think it was my top gig of last year!


----------



## braindancer (Sep 14, 2017)

I haven't been to a gig in yonks - but over the next few weeks I've got 5 - yay!

Jeffrey Lewis - Lewes Con Club
Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds - Millennium Dome
Acid Mothers Temple - Lewes Con Club
Gas - Barbican
Slowdive - Roundhouse


----------



## killer b (Sep 14, 2017)

Going to see Jeff Lewis (and maybe Gas) in Manchester. 

Has anyone seen the Gas live show? Any idea what he does?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2017)

killer b said:


> Going to see Jeff Lewis (and maybe Gas) in Manchester.
> 
> Has anyone seen the Gas live show? Any idea what he does?


I saw him perform at the Barbican a few years ago and it was one of the most psychedelic experiences I've had and I was totally sober.
Mesmerising stuff, the visuals were certainly part of it - I don't know if he'll have the same film but it went perfectly with the music - it was just a camera circling a tree, but with heavy processing going on constantly through it. Going in, I thought I'd be bored, but it really was riveting.


----------



## killer b (Sep 14, 2017)

ok, sold.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2017)

I think he's done his own visuals for this incarnation, but this is what I saw, the work of Petra Hollenbach:


----------



## killer b (Sep 14, 2017)

Did you say you were going to Container on the 23rd Orang? Haven't been to Golden Cabinet in a while, was thinking of driving over...


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2017)

killer b said:


> Did you say you were going to Container on the 23rd Orang? Haven't been to Golden Cabinet in a while, was thinking of driving over...


Not now - saving my money and energy for Helena Hauff at Wire on the 6th, which I'm hoping will be a celebration of my return to work.
Future Daze - Helena Hauff, Mark Turner & Simon Scott


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 14, 2017)

Just got in from Ryan Adams. He just gets better and better with age 

Sleaford Mods next


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 15, 2017)

Suzanne Vega coming up soon


----------



## belboid (Sep 15, 2017)

friedaweed said:


> Just got in from Ryan Adams. He just gets better and better with age


my mates' review of RA at Green Man - 'I do like his song, but did he really have to play it fifteen times?'


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 15, 2017)

belboid said:


> my mates' review of RA at Green Man - 'I do like his song, but did he really have to play it fifteen times?'


Have to differ with you're mate but then I'm definately a fan.  Last night's gig was a very broad spectrum of his repetoir. It was mainly his electric stuff but even that is wide ranging in style. Each to their own though


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 28, 2017)

killer b said:


> fuck me though, that lineup.


The guitar trio performance was a bit lame to be totally honest. They somehow managed to make it into a cheesy cabaret. disappointing. His solo piece that he did at the start was faaar better.


----------



## Smoking kills (Sep 29, 2017)

Jesus and Mary Chain in Looe. Fucking A Yeah!


----------



## binka (Sep 29, 2017)

Upcoming gigs for me:
Public Service Broadcasting
Ibibio Sound Machine
The Magic Band
The Prodigy
Liam Gallagher


----------



## braindancer (Oct 5, 2017)

braindancer said:


> Slowdive - Roundhouse



Woah - just heard that Low are supporting Slowdive


----------



## killer b (Oct 5, 2017)

Jeffrey Lewis on Sunday.
Can't decide about Gas tomorrow.


----------



## belboid (Oct 5, 2017)

Shellac tonight, Melvins on tuesday. 

Something else on Saturday, but I forget what


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 5, 2017)

Simple Things Festival in Bristol 
Ibibio Sound Machine
Sleaford Mods
Strange-U


----------



## braindancer (Oct 6, 2017)

belboid said:


> Shellac tonight, Melvins on tuesday.



Well jel.


----------



## Smick (Oct 6, 2017)

Search  - Stargreen Tickets

Dan Donnelly and Jon Sevink at the 100 Club. Wonderstuff meets Levellers.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 7, 2017)

we're (general echo) taking part in a soundclash tonight, by blackhorse road tube (victoria line running all night!), free before 8/cheap after, come along!


----------



## binka (Oct 11, 2017)

Got last minute tickets for Placebo at Albert Hall in Manchester tonight. Saw them last December at the arena and they weren't that great but Albert Hall is the best gig venue in Manchester so thought I'd give them another go.

Placebo on why they may never play 'Nancy Boy' and 'Pure Morning' ever again - NME

The bloke's such a fanny. How decent of him to play the songs people actually want to hear for once


----------



## Dr. Furface (Oct 11, 2017)

Protomartyr are playing Brighton The Haunt 12/11 and London The Dome 14/11


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## binka (Oct 11, 2017)

Well I don't know what I was expecting to be different from last time. The beer was more expensive I suppose


----------



## cybershot (Oct 12, 2017)

binka said:


> Got last minute tickets for Placebo at Albert Hall in Manchester tonight. Saw them last December at the arena and they weren't that great but Albert Hall is the best gig venue in Manchester so thought I'd give them another go.
> 
> Placebo on why they may never play 'Nancy Boy' and 'Pure Morning' ever again - NME
> 
> The bloke's such a fanny. How decent of him to play the songs people actually want to hear for once



Pisses me off they stopped playing Pure Morning.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 12, 2017)

Just booked for Thee Oh Sees at the Troxy next March


----------



## braindancer (Oct 16, 2017)

braindancer said:


> I haven't been to a gig in yonks - but over the next few weeks I've got 5 - yay!
> 
> Jeffrey Lewis - Lewes Con Club
> Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds - Millennium Dome
> ...



Man what a brilliant run of gigs - all of have been fantastic - just Acid Mother's Temple to come and then that's it for now.  They have a lot to live up to....


----------



## killer b (Oct 16, 2017)

What did you think of Jeffrey Lewis? Bit mixed at the Manchester show - He seemed a bit gloomy, and I didn't think the new songs were up to his usual standard... the old songs were still great though.


----------



## braindancer (Oct 16, 2017)

I enjoyed his show a lot - he didn't seem gloomy at all!  Quite the opposite....  Jeff and the band all seemed to really enjoy themselves - as did the crowd...  I've never seen him before though, and have only ever listened to the Crass album, so I'd no idea which were new songs and which were the oldies.  

Did you make it to the Gas gig?  Barbican gig was superb - mesmerising stuff from both Gas and Huerco S....


----------



## killer b (Oct 16, 2017)

Sadly not in the end...


----------



## killer b (Oct 16, 2017)

it's very pricy, but the Art Ensemble of Chicago are playing at OTO tonight. Someone should go.

https://www.cafeoto.co.uk/events/aeoc-day-two/


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 16, 2017)

killer b said:


> it's very pricy, but the Art Ensemble of Chicago are playing at OTO tonight. Someone should go.
> 
> Cafe OTO → The Art Ensemble of Chicago - Day Two, Monday 16 October 2017, 7.30pm



My mate refuses to go because they're not "the real" Art Ensemble of Chicago. 

Which is annoying, but also admirable and will save me money. I am there Wednesday anyway... Roscoe Mitchell is always worth seeing I think...


----------



## killer b (Oct 16, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> My mate refuses to go because they're not "the real" Art Ensemble of Chicago.


it's not totally clear from the writeup if any of the original members remain...


----------



## killer b (Oct 16, 2017)

Jarboe is currently on tour with Italian doom folk duo Father Murphy - I've seen both acts separately in the last few years and they were both excellent, so I've high hopes. In Preston they have Rose McDowall of Strawberry Switchblade and various nazi industrial projects supporting too.


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 16, 2017)

Dr. Furface said:


> Protomartyr are playing Brighton The Haunt 12/11 and London The Dome 14/11


Would love to see protomartyr!


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 16, 2017)

I'm on the waiting list for a pussy riot ticket in Bristol......


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 16, 2017)

Orbital


----------



## belboid (Oct 16, 2017)

Oh, apparently I’m going to see the Breeders tomorrow


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 16, 2017)

ooh I forgot about this thread..off to Brighton this week

Thursday - Forest Swords
Saturday - Mugstar and Casual Nun
Sunday - Bad Breeding


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 16, 2017)

I missed forest swords tonight in Bristol.


----------



## sorearm (Oct 17, 2017)

binka said:


> Well I don't know what I was expecting to be different from last time. The beer was more expensive I suppose



Any good?


----------



## sorearm (Oct 17, 2017)

Off to see Sleaford Mods at Manchester academy on Saturday - anyone else going? Never seen them live but they really get me fired up


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 17, 2017)

kalidarkone said:


> I'm on the waiting list for a pussy riot ticket in Bristol......


Got a ticket!!


----------



## binka (Oct 17, 2017)

sorearm said:


> Any good?


They were alright nothing amazing it dragged a bit in the middle and your man Brian comes across as a bit of a tit


----------



## belboid (Oct 17, 2017)

belboid said:


> Oh, apparently I’m going to see the Breeders tomorrow


I did, and I got an Amon Duul II cover! Krauttastic.


----------



## Voley (Oct 19, 2017)

If I lived in Ireland I'd deffo be going to this:


----------



## killer b (Oct 19, 2017)

Voley said:


> If I lived in Ireland I'd deffo be going to this:


you can fly from newquay - it's a hundred quid according to the internet...


----------



## Voley (Oct 19, 2017)

killer b said:


> you can fly from newquay - it's a hundred quid according to the internet...


Tempting, but my last trip to see him in Bournemouth set me back a couple of hundred + so I'd be stretching myself a bit. Nick Cave and Patti Smith though. Fucking hell.


----------



## smee22 (Oct 26, 2017)

I saw Flight of the Conchords are going on tour- back in the game this year! I love them but... gimme some new episodes to watch before your concert, please?


----------



## Dr. Furface (Oct 27, 2017)

A few years ago I had a ticket to see Alice Coltrane at the Barbican, but sadly she died just a couple of weeks before she was due to play. So I have to congratulate the Barbican for not giving up on her music, by bringing over the Ashram Community Singers from the LA-based community which Alice founded in the 1980's, to perform her music which was released this year by Luaka Bop as _World Spirituality Classics 1: The Ecstatic Music of Alice Coltrane. _And very good it is too.

However, I'm not sure this 'gig' is for me, as there are certain stipulations the audience are required to abide by, including not drinking alcohol before or during the event, and having to leave your shoes at the door. This event also encourages the audience to 'join in, chant and sing along' - although it's not mandatory - and there will be complimentary vegetarian food provided after the show (though they don't say if you'll be allowed to eat it after you've put your shoes back on or not).

Anyway, if you exist on a higher spiritual plane than I do and you fancy going, you can get tix here (nb. it's not actually at the Barbican but up the road at LSO St Luke’s) The Ecstatic Music of Alice Coltrane Turiyasangitananda  | Barbican


----------



## Cheesypoof (Oct 28, 2017)

im really excited about this! Town Hall Concert of 1959 is sublime, for Monk fans it includes Friday the 13th and Off Minor. a really brave endeavour from this cat

National Concert Hall, Dublin - Perspectives: In My Mind: Thelonious Monk at Town Hall 1959 with Jason Moran and the Bandwagon Octet


----------



## Cheesypoof (Oct 28, 2017)

Charlie Rouse (saxophone), Donald Byrd (trumpet), Sam Jones (bass), Art Taylor (drums)


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 28, 2017)

Dr. Furface said:


> A few years ago I had a ticket to see Alice Coltrane at the Barbican, but sadly she died just a couple of weeks before she was due to play. So I have to congratulate the Barbican for not giving up on her music, by bringing over the Ashram Community Singers from the LA-based community which Alice founded in the 1980's, to perform her music which was released this year by Luaka Bop as _World Spirituality Classics 1: The Ecstatic Music of Alice Coltrane. _And very good it is too.
> 
> However, I'm not sure this 'gig' is for me, as there are certain stipulations the audience are required to abide by, including not drinking alcohol before or during the event, and having to leave your shoes at the door. This event also encourages the audience to 'join in, chant and sing along' - although it's not mandatory - and there will be complimentary vegetarian food provided after the show (though they don't say if you'll be allowed to eat it after you've put your shoes back on or not).
> 
> Anyway, if you exist on a higher spiritual plane than I do and you fancy going, you can get tix here (nb. it's not actually at the Barbican but up the road at LSO St Luke’s) The Ecstatic Music of Alice Coltrane Turiyasangitananda  | Barbican



Oh wow. 

The Pharoah Sanders tribute to John Coltrane at the Barbican may be more your thing?


----------



## killer b (Oct 28, 2017)

.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Oct 28, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Oh wow.
> 
> The Pharoah Sanders tribute to John Coltrane at the Barbican may be more your thing?


That's sold out. 

The Ashram singers are doing 2 shows,  at 11.00 and 5.30. I'm intrigued enough to go but 11am is too early, though 5.30 should be just about ok for staying sober. But the shoes and socks thing, I'm not sure I'm prepared to go that far!


----------



## killer b (Oct 28, 2017)

Just go, it'll be great.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Oct 28, 2017)

Last week, got tickets for Noel Gallagher next May, Seal in Feburary, and last but not least, Nick Cave & Patti Smith next June. Cant wait!


----------



## binka (Oct 29, 2017)

Last night went to see Ibibio Sound Machine. She's great but I didn't think much of the band - especially the bongo man who loved himself far too much and would be better off going to the back of the stage where he belongs


----------



## killer b (Nov 2, 2017)

The Rocket Recordings 20th anniversary bash looks proper.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Nov 4, 2017)

Got myself tickets to Morrissey (in Feb) and Liam Gallagher (Malahide Castle) in June. Two great gigs to look forward to.


----------



## killer b (Nov 5, 2017)

I went to see Marisa Anderson this afternoon: incredible experimental country guitar stuff. She's playing London and Bristol next week. Go if you can.

November 6- London UK @ The Social
November 7- Bristol UK @ Southbank Club


----------



## binka (Nov 12, 2017)

I went to see The Magic Band in Manchester last night. Don't know anything by Captain Beefheart so went in with no expectations, was really good for the most part although I was bored about half way through the second part.

Was nice to be in an audience where I was about 30 years below the average age


----------



## chandlerp (Nov 13, 2017)

Off to see Billy Bragg at The Philharmonic Hall here in Liverpool tomorrow night.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 13, 2017)

Charles Gayle at OTO on Wednesday
Pharoah Sanders' tribute to John Coltrane at the Barbican on Saturday
Stockhausen's Stimmung at the Barbican on Monday


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 13, 2017)

Ghostpoet tomorrow!


----------



## Dr. Furface (Nov 14, 2017)

Protomartyr at The Dome, tonight
James Holden & The Animal Spirits at Islington Town Hall, Dec 6


----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 14, 2017)

Alice Cooper with The Mission and The tubes tomorrow!


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 14, 2017)

kalidarkone said:


> Ghostpoet tomorrow!


Ghostpoet- bland as fuck 
Don't hate it but meh.
It's like food with a hint of a taste, but not really. I like his voice though.


----------



## belboid (Nov 14, 2017)

Fever Ray gig announced at the Albert Hall. 

Will I be able to afford the tickets which will undoubtedly sell out almost immediately? Like heck I will


----------



## killer b (Nov 15, 2017)

Ian Svenonius from Nation of Ulysses is on a short solo tour this week as Escape-ism - London on Friday and Saturday, Manchester on Sunday, Glasgow on Monday and Nottingham Tuesday. Defo going to Manchester.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 15, 2017)

I remember Nation Of Ulysses being interviewed in one of the inkies - they were photoed wearing pyjamas and they were banging on about how they never sleep and the idea of sleep is a con. Something like that. I hope Svevonius has had a few sleeps since, though it doesn't look like it


----------



## hash tag (Nov 17, 2017)

Siouxsie said:


> Alice Cooper with The Mission and The tubes tomorrow!



Great gig last night here in London


----------



## hash tag (Nov 17, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Saw Alice Cooper last night and one of the guitarists was Nita Strauss; she plays a mean guitar, she rocks.
> She had a stage presence and was lively like Pete Townsend (back in the day) Bon Scott, perhaps even Ted Nugent Etc. Loved her for it.
> She is certainly a woman who rocks. Nita Strauss - Wikipedia


----------



## chandlerp (Nov 17, 2017)

I do like an Alice Cooper gig.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 17, 2017)

Ooh... The Moulettes, all over the place. I recommend, if you like prog rock, or folk rock or just new unusual music with an original sound. Seen em several times, great band.


----------



## killer b (Nov 18, 2017)

Chilli.s said:


> Ooh... The Moulettes, all over the place. I recommend, if you like prog rock, or folk rock or just new unusual music with an original sound. Seen em several times, great band.


Ha, my girlfriend is mates with them. We were out with their soundman (also her cousin) on Thursday...


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 18, 2017)

I got LCD Soundsystem and Four Tet booked for Glasgow next year.    4th time seeing LCD, 2nd time seeing Four Tet (but that was ages ago, so really, really looking forward to it).


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 18, 2017)

kalidarkone said:


> Ghostpoet- bland as fuck
> .



Really?  I'm not a huge fan, but bland isn't a word I'd use to describe him.  Bland is Coldplay and their ilk.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 18, 2017)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Really?  I'm not a huge fan, but bland isn't a word I'd use to describe him.  Bland is Coldplay and their ilk.


They sounded different live, I went based on the two songs 6 music have played this year. It was the last night of their tour and he kept saying how knackered he was. There was no charisma - or that could have been me. Bland is relative and subjective.


----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 20, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Great gig last night here in London


Are you sure you were there?


----------



## hash tag (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## killer b (Nov 20, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> I remember Nation Of Ulysses being interviewed in one of the inkies - they were photoed wearing pyjamas and they were banging on about how they never sleep and the idea of sleep is a con. Something like that. I hope Svevonius has had a few sleeps since, though it doesn't look like it


he was amazing - one of the most captivating performers I've seen. He doesn't have the eyes of someone who sleeps much.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 22, 2017)

Queens of the Stone Age with Iggy Pop, Run the Jewels & The Hives, Saturday 30th June @ Finsbury Park, sounds like fun.


----------



## killer b (Nov 22, 2017)

Faust are playing in Manchester next Thursday (with Gnod) - a show which I find myself in the unusual circumstances of supplying a cement mixer for them to utilise for some musical purpose...

faUSt + Special Guests – Gorilla


----------



## killer b (Nov 22, 2017)

(they're also doing three nights at OTO, but they're all sold out.)


----------



## Dr. Furface (Nov 22, 2017)

killer b said:


> Faust are playing in Manchester next Thursday (with Gnod) - a show which I find myself in the unusual circumstances of supplying a cement mixer for them to utilise for some musical purpose...
> 
> faUSt + Special Guests – Gorilla


Think you may have entered into a Faustian pact there..


----------



## Voley (Nov 23, 2017)

Bjork is on at The Eden Project next Summer.


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 23, 2017)

Bought tickets for Hollie Cook for Feb in Brum. 

Have no more gigs this year planned.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 23, 2017)

Gwenno in January, Fever Ray in March!


----------



## chandlerp (Nov 24, 2017)

Early christmas present of Iron Maiden tickets for me and the wife


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 24, 2017)

killer b said:


> Faust are playing in Manchester next Thursday (with Gnod) - a show which I find myself in the unusual circumstances of supplying a cement mixer for them to utilise for some musical purpose...
> 
> faUSt + Special Guests – Gorilla


I very much enjoyed Faust at their concert last year, the old hippys.


----------



## skategob (Dec 1, 2017)

Saw Zal Cleminson's /sin'dogs/ in Hull last night, brilliant. Seeing them again on Saturday in Grimsby. Catch 'em if you can, highly recommended.


----------



## rekil (Dec 4, 2017)

I saw The Schizophonics last night with RFTC and they were a lot of fun. Touring the UK this week.


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 4, 2017)

we (atomic suplex) played with the schizophonics the first time they came to the UK, to an empty room in Kingston... we basically just played to each other, but Pat still went absolutely nuts, they are great. not my kind of music really but highly recommended live.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 7, 2017)

Chilli.s said:


> Ooh... The Moulettes, all over the place. I recommend, if you like prog rock, or folk rock or just new unusual music with an original sound. Seen em several times, great band.


I have a spare ticket for them tomorrow at Cadogan Hall as other half is under the weather... have just asked a mate, but if anyone might be interested, send me a PM.


----------



## rekil (Dec 8, 2017)

rutabowa said:


> we (atomic suplex) played with the schizophonics the first time they came to the UK, to an empty room in Kingston... we basically just played to each other, but Pat still went absolutely nuts, they are great. not my kind of music really but highly recommended live.


Very professional. They were fortunate to have a decent number of bodies in the crowd, even a few pulses, which is unusual for a support on a sunday night in Dublin.


----------



## rich! (Dec 9, 2017)

rutabowa said:


> I very much enjoyed Faust at their concert last year, the old hippys.


Was that the one wherethe drummer left early to catch a flight?


----------



## binka (Dec 10, 2017)

Just been to see Hanson and they didn't even do mmmbop!


----------



## killer b (Dec 11, 2017)

The Transcendence Orchestra are playing OTO on thursday - their album on Editions Mego is amazing, they're surely ace live. I understand Paddy from Gnod will be playing gongs too.

Cafe OTO → THE TRANSCENDENCE ORCHESTRA + JO JOHNSON, Thursday 14 December 2017, 7.30pm


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 14, 2017)

rich! said:


> Was that the one wherethe drummer left early to catch a flight?


I dunno! it was at St Johns? I didn't see the drummer at the pub afterwards, in any case!

edit: actually it was 2015 not 2016 apparently. It was with Nurse With Wound and Cut Hands, pretty amazing lineup, though I seem to remember not being impressed with NWW (but loved Cut Hands and was awed by Faust to the extent I paid £20 for their NEW album [which i have barely listned to])


----------



## killer b (Dec 14, 2017)

London - great looking show at The Pickle Factory tonight - Italian EBMish techno from Not Waving, hauntology from Pye Corner Audio and who knows what from Colin Potter (from Nurse With Wound). Only a tenner too.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Dec 14, 2017)

Well knock me down with a feather I never imagined or dared hope that I'd ever see this but it's true...

Microdisney have reformed and are playing the Barbican next June, doing all of The Clock Comes Down the Stairs as well some of their other greatest misses.

I'm loving 2018 already! (which'll be 30 years since I last saw them)


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 14, 2017)

rutabowa said:


> I dunno! it was at St Johns? I didn't see the drummer at the pub afterwards, in any case!
> 
> edit: actually it was 2015 not 2016 apparently. It was with Nurse With Wound and Cut Hands, pretty amazing lineup, though I seem to remember not being impressed with NWW (but loved Cut Hands and was awed by Faust to the extent I paid £20 for their NEW album [which i have barely listned to])



NWW were shite that night.  Faust were good though. I saw them with Slapp Happy also - which was amazing.


----------



## binka (Dec 14, 2017)

Prodigy tonight


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 15, 2017)

Free gig in Jan - sorta classical, sorta Frank Zappa:
Ubu Ensemble

Ubu Ensemble
Directed by Simon Wills
Natalie Davies voice

Stravinsky _Octet
   Pribaoutki_
Webern _Concerto for Nine Instruments, Op. 24 _
Varèse_ Intégrales _
Frank Zappa _Music from The Yellow Shark
   G-Spot Tornado for orchestra  
   The Girl in the Magnesium Dress 
   Get Whitey 
   Be-Bop Tango 
   Outrage at Valdez for ensemble
   The Dog Breath Variations / Uncle Meat Dog / Meat_

The Guildhall School’s Ubu Ensemble focusses on classics of avant-garde and experimental music. This programme explores the work of musical pioneers from Stravinsky to Frank Zappa.

Silk Street Music Hall

(I can't make it but thought it might be interesting to other people here - free stuff in January!)


----------



## chandlerp (Dec 15, 2017)

binka said:


> Prodigy tonight



I once worked crowd control at a Prodigy gig right in front of the speakers front of stage.  I refused the earplugs and it took weeks for my hearing to recover properly.


----------



## binka (Dec 15, 2017)

chandlerp said:


> I once worked crowd control at a Prodigy gig right in front of the speakers front of stage.  I refused the earplugs and it took weeks for my hearing to recover properly.


Yeah ears were ringing a bit in bed last night.

Good gig although I'm not entirely sure what it is Keith does most of the time


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 15, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> NWW were shite that night.  Faust were good though. I saw them with Slapp Happy also - which was amazing.


ha good so i remembered right... I can't remember why they were shit tho.

p.s. we finally, after over 2 years, had a General Echo that was totally rammed with people dancing last night!! it was a proper Victoria crowd too, a real mix of all the best people in walthamstow, all loving it. We're doing a free NYE party at the Pembury.


----------



## Stash (Dec 19, 2017)

rutabowa said:


> ha good so i remembered right... I can't remember why they were shit tho.
> 
> p.s. we finally, after over 2 years, had a General Echo that was totally rammed with people dancing last night!! it was a proper Victoria crowd too, a real mix of all the best people in walthamstow, all loving it. We're doing a free NYE party at the Pembury.


Cool as; we're usually in the Pembury on NYE for a couple of drinks early doors (i.e. before 11)


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 19, 2017)

Stash said:


> Cool as; we're usually in the Pembury on NYE for a couple of drinks early doors (i.e. before 11)


we'll be starting 8/9ish


----------



## belboid (Dec 19, 2017)

ooh, Jeffrey Lewis is about and about in April


----------



## Stash (Dec 28, 2017)

Pigs Pigs Pigs Pigs Pigs Pigs Pigs & Richard Dawson playing next month
The Quietus | News | Pigs X 7 And Wrangler For Exclusive tQ Live Shows


----------



## killer b (Jan 4, 2018)

Vagina dentata organ are playing in Belper in March. Only 17 tickets left tho.

THROBBING GRISTLE PHOTO EXHIBITION EVENT


----------



## marty21 (Jan 12, 2018)

Ex Mansun lead singer , Paul Draper , is touring . I just booked to see him in Brixton on March 8th . He is playing Attack of The Grey Lantern  .

Tour Dates - Paul Draper


----------



## chandlerp (Jan 24, 2018)

I should be ashamed to say I'm going to see Steel Panther in Manchester tonight but I'm not even remotely ashamed.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 28, 2018)

Mogwai next Saturday


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 29, 2018)

David Nance next week in london... probably the best album of last year:


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 29, 2018)

Dub Pistols in Exeter this Saturday, can't wait


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 2, 2018)

Zonal - Kevin Martin and Justin Broadrick - at Corsica Studios in April.


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 7, 2018)

Saw Jesca Hoop on Monday & have Hollie Cook tonight.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Feb 7, 2018)

King Creosote, sound archive , Orkney, March .




I AM IN ORKNEY OK?!?A


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 7, 2018)

I love King Creosote. 

I rinsed the KC Rules OK album.


----------



## chandlerp (Feb 8, 2018)

The Electric 6 in Liverpool on 28 February


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2018)

Dr. Furface said:


> Well knock me down with a feather I never imagined or dared hope that I'd ever see this but it's true...
> 
> Microdisney have reformed and are playing the Barbican next June, doing all of The Clock Comes Down the Stairs as well some of their other greatest misses.
> 
> I'm loving 2018 already! (which'll be 30 years since I last saw them)


Sean O’Hagan is doing a gig this Saturday in Peckham 
Great line-up for Peckham’s Copleston Centre fundraiser, Sat 10th Feb


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 8, 2018)

Lovely Eggs in Lancaster tonight.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 8, 2018)

PursuedByBears said:


> Lovely Eggs in Lancaster tonight.



 Am going to see them next week at the 100 club.


----------



## hattie (Feb 8, 2018)

colacubes said:


> Am going to see them next week at the 100 club.


And I'm going to see them tomorrow night in Leeds!


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 8, 2018)

Just had a quick chat with Holly by the bar! I often see them around Lancaster, they live near us and drink in some of the same pubs.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 8, 2018)

PursuedByBears said:


> Just had a quick chat with Holly by the bar! I often see them around Lancaster, they live near us and drink in some of the same pubs.



They’re absolutely lovely I DJ’d when they played at Offline in Brixton many years ago and they were utterly charming. Have followed them avidly since


----------



## hattie (Feb 10, 2018)

colacubes said:


> They’re absolutely lovely


Brilliant brilliant great night . Holly was fabulous - despite being sick in the sink this morning after drinking red wine with Phil Jupitus last night


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Feb 15, 2018)

Van I can take or leave these days, but Mott and the MC5 and Joan Jett? Plus James Taylor and good local band The Allnighters, and  what would be some pleasant surprises among the ones I've not heard of.

Unfortunately it's the big weekend for my students' exams and when I take 30 pieces of silver from Cambridge.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Feb 16, 2018)

John Maus at the Electric Ballroom June 14th


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 16, 2018)

Damian Marley at O2 Ritz in Manchester on 28th June


----------



## binka (Feb 17, 2018)

Public Access TV soupkitchen Manchester tonight


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 17, 2018)

The Lovely Eggs at the Boileroom Guildford Saturday 26th May, £11.00 - bargain of the year.


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Mattym (Feb 24, 2018)

Nils Frahm at the Barbican tonight.


----------



## belboid (Feb 24, 2018)

Picked up me Courtney Barnett tickets yesterday


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 25, 2018)

I was pretty blown away by Ramleh/JFK last night. Didn't go with any expectations, it was def one of the most intense band performances (sound wise) Ive ever heard.... there were quite a few transportational parts... theyve got some good choons too. And heavy doom in other parts.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 28, 2018)

Got Thee Oh Sees on Friday 

Arcadia Ram Records day in May with the South London Urban laydeez d'n'b crew 

And just booked for the Pet Shop Boys at the Royal Opera House in July


----------



## chandlerp (Feb 28, 2018)

The Electric Six tonight in Liverpool


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 7, 2018)

UCU strike fund benefit gig at the Gregson in Lancaster on Sunday.


----------



## binka (Mar 9, 2018)

Saw Amp Fiddler last night. Wouldn't bother again


----------



## Cheesypoof (Mar 10, 2018)

Cant believe im even writing this, as Ive been a massive fan since the 90s but....ERYKAH BADU!!! Under the DJ name Loretta Brown. That'll be a gig and a half.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Mar 13, 2018)

binka said:


> Saw Amp Fiddler last night. Wouldn't bother again


That's the same feeling I had when I saw him at a festival once


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 15, 2018)

Yo La Tengo - May 1st. 

I don’t seem to have anything else booked which is unusual.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 16, 2018)

We're well down on gigs compared to this time last year 

But John Cooper-Clarke has rearranged his gig at the Riverside Theatre in Newport -- the Friday 2nd March gig there was called off -- more snow than in Swansea   -- but he's back in Newport on Maundy Thursday, 29th March 

We also have Ferocious Dog on Saturday 24th March, here in Sin City (   ), Swansea


----------



## Cheesypoof (Mar 16, 2018)

The Beat and The Selecter on Saturday


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Mar 16, 2018)

NIN at The Royal Festival Hall AND at The Royal Albert Hall


----------



## belboid (Mar 16, 2018)

Hmm, Os Mutantes at the brudenell in May. I really should see them at some point, but can I be arsed to travel?


----------



## killer b (Mar 20, 2018)

Hannah Peel is doing Journey to Casiopia at the South Bank Centre on 14th April.


----------



## killer b (Mar 21, 2018)

Manchester: David West is playing the Peer Hat next month. His show in 2016 was one of the best things I saw that year - kind-of offbeat indie-electropop. He's great.


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 21, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> The Lovely Eggs at the Boileroom Guildford Saturday 26th May, £11.00 - bargain of the year.


I love the lovely eggs! Sadly I'm gonna be at shindig for the weekend when they are playing in Bristol and will also be missing the amazing bob Vylan in Cardiff the same weekend


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 21, 2018)

So tomorrow I'm seeing the handsome family The Handsome Family - St George's Bristol
29 th Heavy lungs 
6th April Rolo Tomassi at Exchange, Bristol on 06 Apr 2018
19th April The Heads The Heads at Exchange, Bristol on 19 Apr 2018
4th May Protomartyr Thekla: Protomartyr - Thekla.
Will be buying a ticket for thee oh sees in September - sadly it's at the o2- oh well.....


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 30, 2018)

Just got tickets for Ho99o9 at Soup Kitchen Manchester. 4 Nights of Hell with Brooklyn Brewery....£5 with a free beer and a tshirt


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Mar 31, 2018)

Rose Tattoo in Glasgow in September


----------



## belboid (Apr 17, 2018)

Got tickets for LUMP - Laura Marling and Mike ‘Tuung’ Lindsay. I wouldn’t have bothered, but it’s a nice excuse to go to Hebden Bridge Trades Club and still be able to get a train home.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 17, 2018)

Idles tomorrow Manchester
Ceramic Hobs Thursday Liverpool


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 17, 2018)

UK Subs, Peter and The Test Tube Babies, and Rage DC at Sub89 in Reading on Friday!

It's gonna be PUNKtastic!!!


----------



## belboid (Apr 18, 2018)

fuck it, it's nearly payday...

Bought tix for Oh Sees and the Black Angels


----------



## mauvais (Apr 18, 2018)

I've booked a bunch of Manchester stuff later this year. Waxahatchee, Courtney Barnett, Malkmus, Misty's Big Adventure, probably something else...


----------



## belboid (Apr 18, 2018)

Hadn’t seen Malkmus was playing, must check that out


----------



## rich! (Apr 19, 2018)

belboid said:


> Hadn’t seen Malkmus was playing, must check that out





mauvais said:


> I've booked a bunch of Manchester stuff later this year. Waxahatchee, Courtney Barnett, Malkmus, Misty's Big Adventure, probably something else...


Op


----------



## mauvais (Apr 19, 2018)

belboid said:


> Hadn’t seen Malkmus was playing, must check that out


Albert Hall, 17th October. I love the venue.


----------



## killer b (Apr 19, 2018)

I love the room at the Albert Hall, but the sound for live stuff in there is more often than not appalling. I approach with caution now.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 19, 2018)

I've not been for about 18 months but can't say I had any issues last time (upstairs).


----------



## Voley (Apr 20, 2018)

Pixies doing 'Come On Pilgrim' and 'Surfer Rosa' in full. Fuck yeah.


----------



## binka (Apr 24, 2018)

Just been to see the grandmothers of invention. Enjoyed it more than I thought I would and a nice early finish considering some in the band are in their mid-80s


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 29, 2018)

I saw Mercury Rev doing a 20th anniversary Deserter's Songs set the other night.  First time seeing them and it was an utterly gorgeous and enchanting experience.  This lady was supporting.



Had never heard of her before.  She's massively talented and gave off a Twin Peaks Roadhouse vibe.


----------



## yardbird (Apr 30, 2018)

I'm 70 now and was very much there for The British Blues Explosion.
This morning I have just been approached by Jo Bonamassa's UK promoter and invited to see him at Hampton Court Palace in June.
It's not what you know.


----------



## moonsi til (May 1, 2018)

Yo La Tengo tonight.

Been years since I have seen them.


----------



## binka (May 1, 2018)

Just been to see Gomez who were exactly how you'd expect them to be


----------



## belboid (May 3, 2018)

GNOD/White Hills were excellent tonight. 

Played the wrong way round, WH was distinctly less full. Even Steve Davies left after GNOD. the buggers following me around, I saw him in the bath the other day


----------



## 8115 (May 4, 2018)

Sunflower Bean doing a UK tour. I like them.


----------



## yardbird (May 5, 2018)

binka said:


> Just been to see Gomez who were exactly how you'd expect them to be


I didn't know that they were still about.


----------



## Hollis (May 6, 2018)

Luke Haines last night - with Black Box Recorder making a reappearance for a couple of songs... very good too.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 10, 2018)

the utterly brilliant Ill are doing some gigs for their album launch. Playing london tomorrow night. There are a DIY band who deserve far more recognition then they get. They are phenomemal live - go see them if get the chance.

11th May
Sebright Arms
31-35 Coate Street, E2 9AG London, United Kingdom

12th May South Street Arts, Reading

facebook - ILL

other gigs are in and around manchester


----------



## killer b (May 10, 2018)

Considering they've only just released their debut album, I don't think ILL are that under-appreciated - they have a national profile much bigger than many other bands with no record to sell... hope they'll get a lot more exposure now though.


----------



## belboid (May 10, 2018)

Gruff Rhys dates announced. Looks like the Church in Leeds for me


----------



## rutabowa (May 13, 2018)

We've got Dennis Bovell coming to do a conversation + dj set at our next General Echo night in Walthamstow! June 14th, Victoria pub, hoe street. ringo Fozzie Bear ska invita Rutita1
littleseb


----------



## ska invita (May 13, 2018)

rutabowa said:


> We've got Dennis Bovell coming to do a conversation + dj set at our next General Echo night in Walthamstow! June 14th, Victoria pub, hoe street. ringo Fozzie Bear ska invita Rutita1


cant make it but thanks for the tag...please tag again next time your doing something in the victoria...


----------



## rutabowa (May 13, 2018)

Its every second thursday of each month! We just acquired a bass bin too.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 15, 2018)

rutabowa said:


> We've got Dennis Bovell coming to do a conversation + dj set at our next General Echo night in Walthamstow! June 14th, Victoria pub, hoe street. ringo Fozzie Bear ska invita Rutita1
> littleseb



Thanks for the tag rutabowa Unfortunately I am away this time which is a shame because it looks interesting! Will tell some good friends in the Stow though.

Next time for sure.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 16, 2018)

Anyone else doing MC50?   MC50th

Just discovered I can see them in Manchester in November - might give that a whirl.  Worth it or what??



JuanTwoThree said:


> Van I can take or leave these days, but Mott and the MC5 and Joan Jett? Plus James Taylor and good local band The Allnighters, and  what would be some pleasant surprises among the ones I've not heard of.
> 
> Unfortunately it's the big weekend for my students' exams and when I take 30 pieces of silver from Cambridge.


----------



## killer b (May 16, 2018)

hm. so one of MC5, two guys from Soundgarden, the drummer from Fugazi and some other guys from yank bands I've never heard of, doing MC5 songs. It might be ok, but I'm pretty dubious.


----------



## killer b (May 16, 2018)

(also the live sound in Albert Hall is atrocious)


----------



## ddraig (May 16, 2018)

Boy Azooga tour
catch em if you can
Boy Azooga from See Tickets


----------



## binka (May 19, 2018)

killer b said:


> (also the live sound in Albert Hall is atrocious)


You think? I've been to quite a lot of gigs there and it always seems pretty good to me - usually stand downstairs just to the left of the mixing desk and bar.


----------



## binka (May 19, 2018)

belboid said:


> Gruff Rhys dates announced. Looks like the Church in Leeds for me


Got our tickets to that for RNCM. it's on the Saturday when she wants us to be in the middle of a ten day holiday so got a couple of months to wreck that plan


----------



## killer b (May 19, 2018)

binka said:


> You think? I've been to quite a lot of gigs there and it always seems pretty good to me - usually stand downstairs just to the left of the mixing desk and bar.


I've always found it too quiet & too muddy. I won't go to live shows there anymore.


----------



## Maggot (May 19, 2018)

Just got tickets for the Nick Cave gig on 3rd June. Very impressive line up including Patti Smith, Psychedelic Furs, Courtney Barnett, Nadine Shah, Baxter Dury and Bo Ningen.


----------



## belboid (May 19, 2018)

binka said:


> Got our tickets to that for RNCM. it's on the Saturday when she wants us to be in the middle of a ten day holiday so got a couple of months to wreck that plan


I think we're doing the Saturday there as well


----------



## binka (May 19, 2018)

killer b said:


> I've always found it too quiet & too muddy. I won't go to live shows there anymore.


Me and my friends reckon it's our favourite gig venue in Manchester after Soup Kitchen. To be fair I'm not that discerning when it comes to sound quality


----------



## binka (May 21, 2018)

Rolling Stones up next. Ticket sales must be going well...

https://www.groupon.co.uk/deals/gl-..._campaign=UserReferral_ma&bypass=true#options


----------



## Hollis (May 21, 2018)

Yeah - wish I'd held off!  Spent an hour on hold today with "AXS Ticketing" as my ticket hadn't shown up... 

Do they all 'go missing' in the post, or what... anyway - they've now emailed one to me. 

They're going for £50 now..


----------



## Ranbay (May 21, 2018)

The The
Orbital 
DJ Yoda......

Boom!


----------



## mauvais (May 21, 2018)

Chilly Gonzales is playing RNCM in September.

Also Leeds and London gigs.

You should go, even if you don't know what the fuck I'm on about. Thank me later.

Edit: my review from a couple of years back


----------



## Hollis (May 22, 2018)

I was underwhelmed... by the Rolling Stones gig.  Sound was pretty shite, set-list was slightly annoying.  Yes - they should have played more 'purple patch' stuff.  Why did Keith Richards sing two songs?   Was I just in a bad mood.. 

On the other hand Liam Gallagher did a good support set.


----------



## belboid (May 25, 2018)

Courtney Barnett moved to the Albert Hall, not sure how I feel about that


----------



## braindancer (May 25, 2018)

Just got tickets for The Ex in Brighton in a couple of weeks.  Never seen them before.  Not been to any gig in yonks so looking forward to it....


----------



## mauvais (May 25, 2018)

belboid said:


> Courtney Barnett moved to the Albert Hall, not sure how I feel about that


I'm pleased about that, I think. I really like AH whereas I'm distinctly meh about Academy. I feel like it probably fits the gig better too but I've never seen her live so can't be sure. Interested in the reasoning though - surely it's smaller?


----------



## mauvais (May 25, 2018)

Also killer b are you going to Chilly?


----------



## killer b (May 25, 2018)

mauvais said:


> Also killer b are you going to Chilly?


I'll check my diary. I'm keen.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 27, 2018)

Lovely Eggs were tip top. Support act Mr Ben & The Bens were pretty good too and lovely people to boot...


----------



## belboid (Jun 5, 2018)

mauvais said:


> I'm pleased about that, I think. I really like AH whereas I'm distinctly meh about Academy. I feel like it probably fits the gig better too but I've never seen her live so can't be sure. Interested in the reasoning though - surely it's smaller?


Fine gig, sound a bit muffled tho where I was (by the bar downstairs)


----------



## mauvais (Jun 5, 2018)

belboid said:


> Fine gig, sound a bit muffled tho where I was (by the bar downstairs)


Aye, was a bit muddy I thought (upstairs centre) especially for the support band, but I don't know that I would have noticed as much had I not been primed.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 6, 2018)

Binker and Moses Band playing Band on Wall in July, also seeing Insecure Men and Khruangbin in October.


----------



## killer b (Jun 6, 2018)

mauvais said:


> I don't know that I would have noticed as much had I not been primed.


Sorry about that. 

(it makes me cross though. it's such a gorgeous room, and I would like to enjoy concerts there)


----------



## killer b (Jun 6, 2018)

I have a similar issue with all the Trof venues (apart from the Deaf Institute, that's usually OK). I occasionally I'll let myself be beguiled by an enticing lineup, but have been let down by the sound more times than not.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 6, 2018)

Well The The looked on form in the RAH last few nights.

can't wait now


----------



## binka (Jun 6, 2018)

Rolling Stones last night thought they were great really enjoyed it


----------



## moonsi til (Jun 14, 2018)

Nick Masons ‘saucerful Of secrets’ in September.

Evil Blizzard in November. 

The Breeders in July &
Need to buy Trembling Bells tickets & Zion Train soon.


----------



## ringo (Jun 25, 2018)

Damian Marley at Brixton Academy this Sunday. Got very high expectations.


----------



## killer b (Jun 26, 2018)

The lineup for this free festival in Ramsgate in August is fab - i'd totally be going if I wasn't away on holiday...
Extra Normal: Contra Pop: Home


----------



## klang (Jun 26, 2018)

rutabowa said:


> We've got Dennis Bovell coming to do a conversation + dj set at our next General Echo night in Walthamstow! June 14th, Victoria pub, hoe street. ringo Fozzie Bear ska invita Rutita1
> littleseb





rutabowa said:


> Its every second thursday of each month! We just acquired a bass bin too.


hmmm, only just got the alert...shame missed it, but thanks for the tag. will bare future ones in mind, but would appreciate a gentle reminder


----------



## klang (Jun 26, 2018)

dunno why I only just got the alert, a few weeks later....


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 28, 2018)

ringo said:


> Damian Marley at Brixton Academy this Sunday. Got very high expectations.


I'm going to see Damian Marley at the Ritz in Manchester tonight, should be great!


----------



## ringo (Jun 28, 2018)

PursuedByBears said:


> I'm going to see Damian Marley at the Ritz in Manchester tonight, should be great!


Report after please. I can't remember him ever playing near me, I'm sure I'd have seen him before. 

Really looking forward to it, Stony Hill is better than Welcome To Jamrock as an album, I reckon.


----------



## chandlerp (Jun 28, 2018)

The Ritz is a great venue, great acoustics.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 28, 2018)

I really like it as a venue, I saw Chronixx there last year. The sprung dancefloor was well bouncy


----------



## chandlerp (Jun 28, 2018)

Last saw Skids there and it was a great night out


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 28, 2018)

December 15 Johnny Moped, Snivelling Shits and Armitage Shanks. Uk garage punk extravaganza.


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 28, 2018)

littleseb said:


> hmmm, only just got the alert...shame missed it, but thanks for the tag. will bare future ones in mind, but would appreciate a gentle reminder


It was NUTS  dennis bovell did a live PA after the talk and did not want to finish! He is incredible, and lovely. Next one is july 12 w/ Wrongtom


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 29, 2018)

ringo said:


> Report after please.



Absolutely fuckin brilliant!


----------



## killer b (Jun 29, 2018)

I see it's Bristol Psych Fest next weekend - some solid stuff on the lineup, you should go butchersapron


----------



## chandlerp (Jun 29, 2018)

Steve Van Zandt at the 02 tomorrow night in  Liverpool


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 1, 2018)

be careful of live nation gigs in Finsbury park


queues were shocking last night and was only 45000 people


good luck anyone going to wireless next week


----------



## ringo (Jul 2, 2018)

PursuedByBears said:


> I'm going to see Damian Marley at the Ritz in Manchester tonight, should be great!


Top notch performance in Brixton too [emoji41]


----------



## Cloo (Jul 2, 2018)

Having not gigged for ages, going to see Oi Va Voi on 26th at this new venue in Southwark I've not been to - Omeara. Anyone been there? Looks quite nice.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jul 2, 2018)

Ax^ said:


> be careful of live nation gigs in Finsbury park
> 
> 
> queues were shocking last night and was only 45000 people
> ...


Heard about that on the radio this morning - they said it was because half the staff of the Workers Beer Company didn't show up


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 2, 2018)

Even if they had it was still possible poorly handled

Hopefully they using more of the park for wireless otherwise it going to be dangerously overcrowded next weekend


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jul 2, 2018)

Got tickets to see Death Grips in September and Ezra Collective in October.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 2, 2018)

Saw Ese and the Vooduu People at Glastonwick.  Not exactly my genre, but bloody good.


well worth it for you Brixton peeps.

(It's just occurred to me. Is that venue my old stomping ground, The Old White Horse?)


----------



## 8115 (Jul 5, 2018)

Willy Mason in September.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 5, 2018)

Some friends are putting this on in Yeovil in September, looks wicked and I might try to make it.

Wyrd Wild West Fest | A wyrd old festival in a strange old town

(weird, psychedelic, electronics, DIY etc)


----------



## ringo (Jul 5, 2018)

Unexpected Run DMC tonight [emoji41]


----------



## killer b (Jul 5, 2018)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Some friends are putting this on in Yeovil in September, looks wicked and I might try to make it.
> 
> Wyrd Wild West Fest | A wyrd old festival in a strange old town
> 
> (weird, psychedelic, electronics, DIY etc)


It does look good!


----------



## killer b (Jul 5, 2018)

Someone go to this Group Listening show on Monday please. I'm totally obsessed with their album, and reckon they will be amazing live.

Tom Ragsdale who's supporting is cool too. Good show all round.


----------



## ringo (Jul 6, 2018)

Well that was quite good


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 9, 2018)

Pigs x7 in Huddersfield last night. Still bloody amazing thought they don't seem to be playing Psychopomp... and it could've been a bit louder  

Tour dates for Autumn announced today.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 9, 2018)

How did I not here of the cure at Hyde park 

*shakes fist at sky*


----------



## killer b (Jul 9, 2018)

Part 2 said:


> Pigs x7 in Huddersfield last night. Still bloody amazing thought they don't seem to be playing Psychopomp... and it could've been a bit louder
> 
> Tour dates for Autumn announced today.


They're doing a Manchester show with ILL & Bonnacons of Doom...


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 9, 2018)

Just listening to The Cosmic Dead wishing I'd gone on Friday :/


----------



## belboid (Jul 11, 2018)

killer b said:


> They're doing a Manchester show with ILL & Bonnacons of Doom...



Decent little tour by them, includes sheffield - yay!

The Quietus | News | LISTEN: New Pigs X 7 Track, LP And Tour

Almost makes up for finding out about the Lightning Bolt shows, which sold out immediately.


----------



## killer b (Jul 18, 2018)

This looks good - a 12-hour performance of Gavin Bryars' _Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet _next april at the Tate Modern...

All-night Jesus' Blood Never Failed Me Yet | Gavin Bryars


----------



## moonsi til (Jul 19, 2018)

The Brian Jonestown Massacre in October & Sunflowers in September.


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 20, 2018)

killer b said:


> This looks good - a 12-hour performance of Gavin Bryars' _Jesus Blood Never Failed Me Yet _next april at the Tate Modern...
> 
> All-night Jesus' Blood Never Failed Me Yet | Gavin Bryars


I can't do imagine what will happen in the crowd, or in my own brain, over the course of those 12 hours, which is pretty intriguing.


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 20, 2018)

Definitely a worthwhile occasion to bring out the base for anyway.


----------



## killer b (Jul 20, 2018)

I expect it'll be a come and go as you please affair, or even a sleep show?


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 20, 2018)

Yeh I am sure it will be come and go. Like when they showed the full version of 24 hour Psycho (the hitchcock film slowed down so it lasts 24 hours) at the Hayward.


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 20, 2018)

I might do the full 24 hour psycho then go straight on to the gig... I bet it will impress someone, not sure who but someone out there.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 23, 2018)

your favourite manchester disobedient noise merchants ILL are playing leeds on 7th Sept. the other acts are really good too (that might include a band im in ).


----------



## 8115 (Jul 24, 2018)

Jim White. Was going to try not to book anything else for a while and just go to a few smaller gigs as and when but couldn't resist this.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 25, 2018)

Pet Shop Boys at the Royal Opera House tonight 

Have got Monochrome Set, Frontier Ruckus and Mik Artistik's Ego Trip coming up over the next month or two.


----------



## killer b (Jul 25, 2018)

Ian Svenonious (from Nation of Ulysses, Chain & the Gang etc) is touring in September as Escape-ism - I saw him last year and it was brilliant. 


Sep 13
Moth Club
London, UK
Sep 15
The Crescent
York, UK
Sep 16
The Peer Hat
Manchester, UK
Sep 18
Rose Hill Tavern
Brighton, UK


----------



## belboid (Jul 25, 2018)

Is it okay to see Roy Harper?


----------



## cybershot (Aug 1, 2018)

Booked to see Screaming Females in September in Brum.

Full dates (excuse American date format, only friendly copy/paste details I could find and CBA to change them all)

09/02 – Birmingham, UK @ Hare & Hounds 2
09/03 – Newcastle, UK @ The Cluny 2
09/04 – Edinburg, UK @ Mash House
09/05 – Leeds, UK @ Brudenell Social Club
09/06 – Dublin, IE @ The Grand Social
09/07 – Manchester, UK @ Band on the Wall
09/08 – Bristol, UK @ The Exchange
09/09 – Cardiff, UK @ Clwb ifor Bach
09/10 – Oxford, UK @ The Cellar
09/11 – London, UK @ The 100 Club


----------



## belboid (Aug 4, 2018)

Pete Murphy as ‘Bauhaus’ doing the 40th anniversary tour in December.


----------



## chandlerp (Aug 6, 2018)

Iron Maiden in about half an hour in Manchester


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 4, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> your favourite manchester disobedient noise merchants ILL are playing leeds on 7th Sept. the other acts are really good too (that might include a band im in ).
> 
> View attachment 142000






reminder - its this Friday!


----------



## Thaw (Sep 4, 2018)

BIGSOUND in Brisbane this week. No idea who any of the bands are so I'm picking by name...EWAH & the Vision of Paradise, ARSE, Psychedlic Porn Crumpets, and Hobson Bay Coast Guard for tonight


----------



## 8115 (Sep 7, 2018)

killer b said:


> I went to see Marisa Anderson this afternoon: incredible experimental country guitar stuff. She's playing London and Bristol next week. Go if you can.
> 
> November 6- London UK @ The Social
> November 7- Bristol UK @ Southbank Club



I went to see her last night. It was great. Her new album is great. I think she's doing another tour so look out for that.


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 13, 2018)

Yooo I forgot to post about our night General Echo tonight, as usual at the Victoria, E17 London.... Guest DJ Rhys Webb from The Horrors, playing his first ever dub set, he is a proper record collector music explorer so will def be amazing. I was meant to remind ska invita  and littleseb , sorry for short notice, I am def the worst promoter ever particularly as I saw you both like 3 days ago, anyway there it is. Here is a mix we did for the night:

​


----------



## Wilf (Sep 13, 2018)

Going to see Man at the Band on the Wall (Manchester) tomorrow. Given that I'll probably be the youngest there at 57, it's not surprising that I got an email with the times saying it would be finished by 10 p.m.


----------



## klang (Sep 14, 2018)

rutabowa said:


> Yooo I forgot to post about our night General Echo tonight, as usual at the Victoria, E17 London.... Guest DJ Rhys Webb from The Horrors, playing his first ever dub set, he is a proper record collector music explorer so will def be amazing. I was meant to remind ska invita  and littleseb , sorry for short notice, I am def the worst promoter ever particularly as I saw you both like 3 days ago, anyway there it is. Here is a mix we did for the night:
> 
> ​



thanks, but I'm not in the country, sorry. known Rhys for almost 20 years, yes he's well into music and collecting. have fun, see you next time.


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 14, 2018)

he was very nice, and as expected great set!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 2, 2018)

Gazelle Twin this Friday.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 5, 2018)

I just got tickets for a family trip to the all-ages Yung Lean concert at Brixton Academy end of November... it is for the child, but I am actually pretty into the music too, it is like emo trap. good production. let's see how this goes.


----------



## killer b (Oct 5, 2018)

Tomorrow I'm going to see Gnod in Shipley, next Friday Terry Riley in Manchester.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 8, 2018)

I shall be at the Royal Festival Hall on Friday to see Paul Weller. Saw the warm up gig on Saturday in Rotterdam and it was seriously good. Acoustic set with full orchestra this week!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 11, 2018)

Got a free ticket for Virginia Wing this Saturday at Yes in Manchester if anyone fancies it, pm me and I'll forward you the ticket.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 12, 2018)

it's the return of sly and the family drone tonight! i am too tired to go tho


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 20, 2018)

Seeing The Space Lady, Khruangbin and Pigs x 7 this week.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 31, 2018)

A mate just asked me if I want to go and see Johnny Marr at The Roundhouse on November 11th,  I said yes


----------



## PursuedByBears (Oct 31, 2018)

Gentleman's Dub Club in Manchester next Friday.


----------



## belboid (Oct 31, 2018)

Hawklords with Nik Turner touring.

better than the 'wind these days


----------



## killer b (Oct 31, 2018)

belboid said:


> Hawklords with Nik Turner touring.
> 
> better than the 'wind these days


I'm actually considering this.


----------



## belboid (Oct 31, 2018)

killer b said:


> I'm actually considering this.


Jerry Richards isn't a great singer, but the band are great, really sound like...well, Hawklords era Hawkwind.


----------



## killer b (Oct 31, 2018)

They're playing at my local and I can probably get in for free, which will likely swing it.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 31, 2018)

belboid said:


> Hawklords with Nik Turner touring.
> 
> better than the 'wind these days


Yeah, I'm going next week (Newcastle). I decided not to see them last year when Ron Tree left or didn't start the tour, but Turner adds a bit of further authenticity. Must admit though I prefer Tree's out of tune singing to Nik's drone, but its all good. Certainly beats Hawkwind doing Mike Batt and orchestras.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 1, 2018)

Prodigy 

Nov 9 Cardiff


----------



## killer b (Nov 2, 2018)

Acid mothers temple are on tour next week, probably coming somewhere near you.


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 2, 2018)

King Crimson on 6/11 then Evil Blizzard on 17/11.

They could be my final gigs of the year as nothing else booked.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 7, 2018)

ska invita littleseb Rutita1 we have Steve Barker (DJ of BBC Lancashire's On The Wire) down at General Echo tomorrow! + another legend will be in attendance I hear.


----------



## killer b (Nov 7, 2018)

rutabowa said:


> ska invita littleseb Rutita1 we have Steve Barker (DJ of BBC Lancashire's On The Wire) down at General Echo tomorrow! + another legend will be in attendance I hear.


Steve Barker is amazing - he's been a massive help with the tape label - he always plays our stuff, and he's given me loads of useful contacts and boosts. Super nice guy too - say hello from me.


----------



## chandlerp (Nov 7, 2018)

Was very excited to book tickets for Electric Six in Manchester 20th November.  Booked the tickets and then noticed on the email it's for 20th November 2019.  D'oh


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 7, 2018)

killer b said:


> Steve Barker is amazing - he's been a massive help with the tape label - he always plays our stuff, and he's given me loads of useful contacts and boosts. Super nice guy too - say hello from me.


will do! I've go this in the box for the end of the night


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 7, 2018)

I love that track!  Steve Barker is a legend.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 7, 2018)

Decemberists Leeds O2 Saturday night


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 7, 2018)

PursuedByBears said:


> I love that track!  Steve Barker is a legend.


I vividly remember hearing it for the first time, a few years ago on the radio... marc riley I think... pretty mindblowing


----------



## Wilf (Nov 8, 2018)

Wilf said:


> Yeah, I'm going next week (Newcastle). I decided not to see them last year when Ron Tree left or didn't start the tour, but Turner adds a bit of further authenticity. Must admit though I prefer Tree's out of tune singing to Nik's drone, but its all good. Certainly beats Hawkwind doing Mike Batt and orchestras.


Hawklords were excellent last night, amazingly tight. Did a couple of reworkings of older hawkwind tracks.  Was nice seeing Nik Tuner on stage with them but, how can I say this tactfully... his sax honking and backing vocals were kept quite _low_ in the mix.


----------



## belboid (Nov 8, 2018)

Wilf said:


> Hawklords were excellent last night, amazingly tight. Did a couple of reworkings of older hawkwind tracks.  Was nice seeing Nik Tuner on stage with them but, how can I say this tactfully... his sax honking and backing vocals were kept quite _low_ in the mix.


He was a bit shit, then?


----------



## binka (Nov 8, 2018)

Baxter Dury. Didn't know anything about him before the gig but thought he was really good. Very, very drunk though


----------



## belboid (Nov 8, 2018)

It appears I’m now going to Lovely Eggs on Saturday


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 8, 2018)

Prodigy tomorrow (9th) at Cardiff Motorpoint Arena 

Have got a ticket spare if anyone is interested


----------



## gosub (Nov 8, 2018)

Culture dhock, still have it  tonight supported by RDF


----------



## belboid (Nov 9, 2018)

gosub said:


> Culture dhock, still have it  tonight supported by RDF


They cancelled the sheffield gig at the last minute, annoyingly


----------



## Wilf (Nov 9, 2018)

belboid said:


> He was a bit shit, then?


To be fair it was almost as if he was editing himself out a bit. He only did lead vocals on master of the universe and the rest of it was fairly muted, occasional backing vocals. All good really. Similarly with his sax playing, it was pretty tuneless and as always he didn't seem that fussed about _keys_.  But again it was just occasional flurries. More of a sound effect that sustained playing. The whole performance by the band was really tight, intense psych/space rock.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 11, 2018)

rutabowa said:


> ska invita littleseb Rutita1 we have Steve Barker (DJ of BBC Lancashire's On The Wire) down at General Echo tomorrow! + another legend will be in attendance I hear.


Adrian Sherwood was the legend in attendance! (Well, the best known of several legends in attendance)


----------



## MBV (Nov 11, 2018)

Anyone catch Kurt Vile? I completely missed he was touring


----------



## colacubes (Nov 11, 2018)

binka said:


> Baxter Dury. Didn't know anything about him before the gig but thought he was really good. Very, very drunk though



He’s absolutely ace live


----------



## killer b (Nov 16, 2018)

Come to Preston in April for this heavy all-dayer everyone


----------



## killer b (Nov 16, 2018)

That's not even the full lineup yet apparently. 15 quid!


----------



## big eejit (Nov 17, 2018)

Anyone go to The Men They Couldn't Hang in Bristol last night?


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 17, 2018)

I’m seeing Evil Blizzard tonight.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 18, 2018)

I hope this ok to post, it is a charity event. It is the General Echo xmas party:

+++SPECIAL EVENT!!!+++

We are doing a DJ relay feature some of our favourite local selecterz from past events:

Vital Sound
Ray "the thinking man's skinhead" (Wood Street Indoor Market)
Marcus Upbeat
Computer Crash (aka Seb Kernst)
Daddy B (Byron's YARD)
General Echo Sound System residents

with the mighty Clapper Priest acting as Master of Ceremonies.

Victoria, Hoe st, E17, from 8pm, 5£

All door money goes to local food bank charity Eat Or Heat.



ska invita littleseb Rutita1 Fozzie Bear  (lemme know if you want me to stop tagging you! We're prob going one every 2 months next year anyway, so won't be so often)


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 18, 2018)

moonsi til said:


> I’m seeing Evil Blizzard tonight.



What a awesome (or I should say terrible!) gig! Saw them at Hare & Hounds Brum, was a sold out gig with a very mixed dancing crowd. I was driving so was powered by Diet Coke only & busted all the moves.

So glad to see them again, saw them first time at a Unorthodox Paradox festie. 

We took our mate who hadn’t seen them, we all left happy & laughing. What a feeling that is.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 20, 2018)

rutabowa said:


> I hope this ok to post, it is a charity event. It is the General Echo xmas party:
> 
> +++SPECIAL EVENT!!!+++
> 
> ...



dont stop tagging and having some advance notice like here means might make it! will have a look at the diary.


----------



## binka (Nov 23, 2018)

Went to see Ought last night who were really good. Ill were supporting and we only got there to see the last 2-3 songs, they were ok but a little underwhelming considering they've had some rave reviews


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 23, 2018)

Afro Celt Sound System at Royal Northern College of Music in Manchester tonight


----------



## klang (Nov 23, 2018)

ska invita said:


> dont stop tagging and having some advance notice like here means might make it! will have a look at the diary.


likewise rutabowa


----------



## killer b (Nov 23, 2018)

binka said:


> Ill were supporting and we only got their to see the last 2-3 songs, they were ok but a little underwhelming considering they've had some rave reviews


They vary IME - when they're good they're amazing tho.


----------



## killer b (Dec 3, 2018)

I see Juan Atkins is doing some live Cybotron dates next spring. 

Cybotron | Barbican


----------



## killer b (Dec 5, 2018)

I'm going to this show in Salford tomorrow - Some minimalist pieces by Reich and Xenakis, plus some new compositions and a collab with Bristol electronica dude Vessel. Should be good - they're also doing it in Newcastle tonight, Hull friday and London on Saturday.

100 Demons — Manchester Collective


----------



## killer b (Dec 8, 2018)

I dunno quite how this is going to work, but the Manchester camerata are performing some of William Basinski's 'disintegration loops' in manchester in April. Could be amazing perhaps 

William Basinski: The Disintegration Loops - Albert Hall Manchester


----------



## belboid (Dec 9, 2018)

belboid said:


> Pete Murphy as ‘Bauhaus’ doing the 40th anniversary tour in December.


Blimey, he doesn't look like the dude in the Maxell ad any more.  He wore his bald patch with pride though.

A shame Leeds Poly always seems to have dreadful sound for the first three tracks of any gig.


----------



## Mattym (Dec 9, 2018)

killer b said:


> I see Juan Atkins is doing some live Cybotron dates next spring.
> 
> Cybotron | Barbican



Was thinking about that, not sure I could justify spending 70 quid on 2 tix.


----------



## killer b (Dec 9, 2018)

I always regret heritage shows, though as ever there's a Pavlovian response


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 14, 2018)

COSMIC PSYCHOS just announced a europe tour in 2019.... not sure if that counts as heritage.... i reckon not as they are still doing exactly the same thing as they always have done... def up for a gig anyway.


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 14, 2018)

it was pretty busy at last nights General Echo


----------



## ska invita (Dec 14, 2018)

hope you had a good one!


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 1, 2019)

Got the Delines coming up in February, and Stewart Copeland in March  Also Jesca Hoop which I'm really excited about, but that's not till October I think.


----------



## moonsi til (Jan 1, 2019)

Bongolian on Sat Feb 2nd- my next dancing night.

Nightbeats- Feb 

John Cooper Clarke - Feb


----------



## MBV (Jan 1, 2019)

The Delines are touring in Jan/Feb

tour » The Delines


----------



## Mattym (Jan 1, 2019)

Sleafords in May.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 2, 2019)

Mattym said:


> Sleafords in May.


Boro in March. Booked.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 3, 2019)

Woo, just got tickets to see Robyn in April  Who do I know that might want to come with me? Rebelda?


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 3, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> Woo, just got tickets to see Robyn in April  Who do I know that might want to come with me? Rebelda?


Oooh  it would depend on when cos of exams but if it's after I would love that!


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 3, 2019)

Rebelda said:


> Oooh  it would depend on when cos of exams but if it's after I would love that!



Saturday 13th - hope you can!


----------



## 8115 (Jan 4, 2019)

Kristen Hersh and Bodega this year, probably nothing else as I'm trying hard to save money.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 6, 2019)

Kraftwerk in April. Yay!


----------



## belboid (Jan 8, 2019)

Just got round to booking for Du Blonde at the beginning of March.   Should probably sort the Mekons out too.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 8, 2019)

Mattym said:


> Sleafords in May.





Wilf said:


> Boro in March. Booked.


March and May for me


----------



## big eejit (Jan 13, 2019)

Ground control to Monty Don. 

Anyone going to see Half Man Half Biscuit in Exeter or Cardiff in March?


----------



## killer b (Jan 18, 2019)

Wu Tang Clan, Public Enemy and De La Soul, on the same bill, in May. Plus DJ Premier. 

GODS OF RAP


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 18, 2019)

killer b said:


> Wu Tang Clan, Public Enemy and De La Soul, on the same bill, in May. Plus DJ Premier.
> 
> GODS OF RAP



O

M

G


----------



## rekil (Jan 19, 2019)

Molly Tuttle touring the UK (and the occupied 6 counties) in Feb.

Tour — Molly Tuttle



Spoiler


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 19, 2019)

I saw The Stallion live last night, which is a couple of the Country Teasers covering pink floyd's The Wall and making it even longer in the process. I understand this doesn't sound that appealing but it was genuinely the best gig I have probably ever seen... beyond a gig really.... there were amazing visuals too.... it was like a crazy acid trip. If they ever do it again (which with the amount of work that has gone into it I would imagine they must do) it is a total must-see.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 19, 2019)

Sorry this is suuuuper short notice, but we are djing at the Ravenswood Eat Or  Heat fundraise TODAY in Walthamstow! Some big names there it looks fun! ska invita littleseb Rutita1 Fozzie Bear 


"Here's the mix of artists making up the initial announcement:
Joe Goddard b2b Pete Fowler (vinyl set) [member of Hot Chip and the 2 Bears, songwriter, producer, DJ, remixer and co-founder of the Greco-Roman label, meets Seahawk, artist, Hot Chip tour DJ]
Ulrich Schnauss [leftfield German producer and remixer]
Alex Paterson [LX from The Orb, need we say more? He's doing a special Orb DJ set...]
Anna Prior [drums for METRONOMY as her official job]
Anthony Chalmers [the brains behind Baba Yaga's Hut]
Ali Friend [the bass from RED SNAPPER OFFICIAL BAND]
Richard Fearless [of Death in Vegas and Black Acid]
DJ Risco [mysterious DJ]
General Echo Sound System [local dub curators]
Bit Cloudy [East London soundscaper]
WheelUp Soundsystem [providing the customary, custom made sounds]
Eastern Front and friends [straight from playing at the ruddy Tate Modern!]
Flying Mojito Bros [country-fried disco and house]
Adrian Spurdon [DJ/father/coffee enthusiast]
David Powell [the Spun Out Agency connection]
Bustawidemove [Jungle maestro]
Balearic Sabbath [?]
Halina Rice [Electro purveyor]
Joy Anonymous b2b Steel Worker ["gloriously extra-dimensional pop music" according to Clash Mag]
Jack Gelling [Pillars' resident DJ]
Vital Sound [dubplate master]
Mack Parnell [junglist.]
Stow-Lab [a community project for electronic music makers from Walthamstow and the surrounding area]
Huge thanks to our supporters for making this possibe again - The Stow Brothers, Sodo, The LVE Charitable Foundation, and Perky Blenders Coffee Roasters.
Tech support from The sound mechanic (and of course WheelUp Soundsystem)
Presented in conjunction with Mark of These Days and Walthamstow Rock 'n' Roll Book Club and Dan. We look forward to seeing you there!"


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 25, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> O
> 
> M
> 
> G



Oh yeah. Got tickets! 

BRING DA RUCKUS!


----------



## ska invita (Jan 25, 2019)

Mattym said:


> Was thinking about that, not sure I could justify spending 70 quid on 2 tix.


Yeah and dance music in art galleries is kak


----------



## ska invita (Jan 25, 2019)

killer b said:


> Wu Tang Clan, Public Enemy and De La Soul, on the same bill, in May. Plus DJ Premier.
> 
> GODS OF RAP


Very tempting...Rap in an arena though .. not sure 

:Grumpy:


----------



## klang (Jan 25, 2019)

ska invita said:


> Very tempting...Rap in an arena though .. not sure


exactly my thoughts.
could be a belter though...


----------



## ska invita (Jan 25, 2019)

Never seen Wu but seen the rest and they're all brilliant live so... If anyone can....


----------



## killer b (Jan 25, 2019)

oh, it'll be awful. There's an instant pavlovian response to that kind of a lineup though huh?


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 25, 2019)

ska invita said:


> Very tempting...Rap in an arena though .. not sure
> 
> :Grumpy:



Yeah, just had this conversation with the husband. Can't bring ourselves to spend £200 on stadium sound/beer etc, even for the Wu Tang Clan


----------



## killer b (Jan 25, 2019)

I've only seen PE of the three, and only on festival stages - they were underwhelming on both occasions I saw them, and that was the best part of 20 years ago. I doubt they've found a way to capture it since...


----------



## killer b (Jan 25, 2019)

Has anyone seen Kraftwerk recently btw? I'm very tempted to go and see them play Jodrell Bank in the summer, but I've got a long-standing reticence about seeing heritage acts in big venues.


----------



## killer b (Jan 25, 2019)

(also seeing Kraftwerk at Jodrell Bank is almost the ultimate instant pavlovian response isn't it? It's going to be difficult for the reality to live up to the concept...)


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 25, 2019)

I suspect this show will be in the same category, but has more potential:
Michael Rother Plays NEU!, Harmonia & Solo Works


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 25, 2019)

I do love me some Harmonia though


----------



## belboid (Jan 25, 2019)

killer b said:


> (also seeing Kraftwerk at Jodrell Bank is almost the ultimate instant pavlovian response isn't it? It's going to be difficult for the reality to live up to the concept...)


I saw Sigur Ros there a couple of years back, and it did kinda work, actually. It's just a great stage, and they use it really well.  The rest of the day was a bit meh tho


----------



## killer b (Jan 25, 2019)

rutabowa said:


> I suspect this show will be in the same category, but has more potential:
> Michael Rother Plays NEU!, Harmonia & Solo Works


I think I saw him at Supersonic a few years ago, was underwhelmed lol.


----------



## killer b (Jan 25, 2019)

belboid said:


> I saw Sigur Ros there a couple of years back, and it did kinda work, actually. It's just a great stage, and they use it really well.  The rest of the day was a bit meh tho


I've been interested in the lower order of the lineup at bluedot for a few years but always put off by the dull headliners - this year the headliners are great but the rest of the lineup doesn't interest me as much.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 25, 2019)

killer b said:


> I think I saw him at Supersonic a few years ago, was underwhelmed lol.


Being underwhelmed in a small venue is less underwhelming than in a big room tho. There is no way I'm paying 25 pounds though.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 25, 2019)

Antibalas, one of the very best afrobeat bands playing today, out of NY, are coming back to the UK after several years , Jazz Cafe the final date on their 20th anniversary tour. Brilliant live band, rare show, recommend. In April
Antibalas - The Jazz Cafe
They play hard


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 25, 2019)

ska invita said:


> Very tempting...Rap in an arena though .. not sure
> 
> :Grumpy:



Yeah I got standing tickets. Wasn't going to bother with seats. Should still be able to jump around like a loon.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 25, 2019)

killer b said:


> Has anyone seen Kraftwerk recently btw? I'm very tempted to go and see them play Jodrell Bank in the summer, but I've got a long-standing reticence about seeing heritage acts in big venues.



Define recent. I saw them when they played the Turbine Hall of Tate Modern in 2013 and they were amazing, but it was all 3D specs and about the visuals as much as anything. I'd certainly give them a punt.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 25, 2019)

killer b said:


> I've only seen PE of the three, and only on festival stages - they were underwhelming on both occasions I saw them, and that was the best part of 20 years ago. I doubt they've found a way to capture it since...



I've been looking at some live videos recently. Not good.

But...DJ Premier, De La Soul and Wu Tang Clan seem to be fucking excellent live at the moment


----------



## ska invita (Jan 25, 2019)

The PE gig  I went to at Brixton Academy a few years back was firing.


mwgdrwg said:


> Yeah I got standing tickets. Wasn't going to bother with seats. Should still be able to jump around like a loon.


mate see you there! just bought tickets..definitely a dance gig


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 25, 2019)

ska invita said:


> The PE gig  I went to at Brixton Academy a few years back was firing.
> 
> mate see you there! just bought tickets



I'm going up at Manchester 

Going with my daugher, she's a Wu Tang fanatic lol


----------



## klang (Jan 25, 2019)

ska invita said:


> The PE gig  I went to at Brixton Academy a few years back was firing.
> 
> mate see you there! just bought tickets..definitely a dance gig



did you get standing?


----------



## ska invita (Jan 25, 2019)

sorry confusion, i got antibalas tickets


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 25, 2019)

Anyone off to see Massive Attack next week? Rather excited about that one.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 26, 2019)

Just booked Damien Dempsey in Liverpool for Paddy's day in March at the 02 for 20 sovs each and also booked Christy Moore in October at the Philharmonic for £48 each. 

Clearly as they get closer to parking their mortal coil these Irish singer song writers think about their piggy banks. First time I saw Christy it cost me a fiver


----------



## killer b (Jan 28, 2019)

This Box Records all-dayer in Salford in June has an amazing line-up. We should all go.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 28, 2019)

Fucking hell, Lower Slaughter AND Terminal Cheesecake


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 28, 2019)

I'm in


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 30, 2019)

Lingua Ignota supporting Author and Punisher at Elektrowerkz 9th April. Very tempted to hop on a coach for a flying visit.


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 4, 2019)

my yearly catch-up with the global diy punk scene is the Static Shock Festival... alway guaranteed some interesting new discoveries... I'm off on the Friday evening, it's all pretty much sold out by now anyway: 

THURSDAY FEBRUARY 28TH:
---------------------------------

BARCELONA (Spain)
ES
STATE FUNERAL
ASID
NAJA
SORCERER

DIY Space For London
Doors 18:30
----------------
SOLD OUT
----------------

FRIDAY MARCH 1ST:
-------------------------

MATINEE SHOW:

CHAIN CULT (Greece)
SCRAP BRAIN
THE WOUND
IMPLEMENT

New River Studios
Doors 14:00
----------------
SOLD OUT
----------------

EVENING SHOW (across two stages):

URANIUM CLUB (USA)
RATA NEGRA (Spain)
KOHTI TOUHA (Finland)
GAME
RAT CAGE
BETA BLOCKERS
PERMISSION
PESADILLA (Spain)

Ex Fed / New River Studios
Doors 17:30
£18 adv
Tickets: https://staticshockrecords.limitedrun.com/tickets

SATURDAY MARCH 2ND:
--------------------------

MATINEE SHOW:

THE FLEX
STIGMATISM (USA / Canada)
EFIALTIS
VILE SPIRIT
THE SHITS

New River Studios
Doors 13:00
----------------
SOLD OUT
----------------

EVENING SHOW (across two stages):

WARTHOG (USA)
CAREER SUICIDE (Canada)
SEEIN' RED (Netherlands)
SIAL (Singapore)
FORESEEN (Finland)
GELD (Australia)
DISGUISE (Ireland)
HEAVY SENTENCE
SUBDUED
GUTTER KNIFE

Ex Fed / New River Studios
Doors 17:00
----------------
SOLD OUT
----------------

SUNDAY MARCH 3RD:
----------------------------

MATINEE SHOW:

ARMS RACE
URIN (Germany)
SNOB
FARCE
NEKRA

New River Studios
Doors 14:00
----------------
SOLD OUT
----------------

EVENING SHOW:

THE NUMBER ONES (Ireland)
BOSS (France)
HYGIENE

The Lexington
Doors 19:00
----------------
SOLD OUT


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 5, 2019)

God damn this Delines gig is one of the best gigs I've ever seen, ever.

marty21


----------



## belboid (Feb 5, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> God damn this Delines gig is one of the best gigs I've ever seen, ever.
> 
> marty21


Bizarrely, it was only 3/4 full in Sheffield last week, despite being sold out. That other quarter missed a blinder


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 6, 2019)

ska invita said:


> Very tempting...Rap in an arena though .. not sure
> 
> :Grumpy:


I can't see the point in a venue that big. Never gonna go to an arena gig. It's a shame.


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 6, 2019)

Got a ticket for the fat white family in May.

I also really want to see Cypress Hill who are playing at the NASS festival at the Bath and West showground in July. Don't think I could handle a whole weekend though as it's a teen fest.

Although I've just looked at the line up again and it's sooo good that I might just have to go for the whole weekend!


----------



## Anthony Pommell (Feb 6, 2019)

TONIGHT! 02/06/2019 10pm after Streets O2 Brixton, FREE! After party with password (Brixton Buzz). #Brixton 's Late Night Jam @ Bar-Club 414 Coldharbour lane SW9 8LF close 3am The Grass Roots Band playing #livemusic #Jazz #Blues #Ska #Reggae 
​


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Feb 8, 2019)

Tonight


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 18, 2019)

Not sure it counts as a hot gig  but just booked tickets to see Tomberlin at the Lexington on May 24th.


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 19, 2019)

The night I help out with, General Echo, has our first full night of 2019 tomorrow... resident djs night (that means ME, and others), free entry, at The Victoria, Hoe Street, E17 (a short stumble from Walthamstow Central). It's a reggae/dub disco, with probably the nicest "vibe" in london.


----------



## belboid (Feb 19, 2019)

International Teachers of Pop at the Leadmill on Friday


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 19, 2019)

...oh and we are in Peckham on saturday too!


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2019)

Really recommend Pregoblin (ex Fat White Family disco band!)


----------



## belboid (Feb 20, 2019)

Stereolab 

Stereolab Announce Tour, New Reissue Series | Pitchfork


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Feb 20, 2019)

Gum Takes Tooth were great in the Star and Garter last Saturday. 

Hopefully seeing Gnod and Errant Monks tomorrow.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 21, 2019)

Managed to get myself a ticket for Conversations with Nick Cave in June


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 21, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> Not sure it counts as a hot gig  but just booked tickets to see Tomberlin at the Lexington on May 24th.


 Never heard of before. Nice.


----------



## Ming (Feb 22, 2019)

Foals at The Orpheum in Vancouver on the 18th.


----------



## killer b (Feb 26, 2019)

Deaf Kids are playing Manchester in April (presume they're on tour too.) go and see them 'cause they're savage.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 4, 2019)

"Black flag" (the Gregg Ginn version) are touring europe in october. Assuming it actually happens it might be worth the potential train wreck curiosity. I'm definitely not going, anyway.


----------



## braindancer (Mar 6, 2019)

belboid said:


> Stereolab
> 
> Stereolab Announce Tour, New Reissue Series | Pitchfork



Got tickets for Bristol


----------



## colacubes (Mar 6, 2019)

braindancer said:


> Got tickets for Bristol



 I couldn't really justify buying tickets for Stereolab as I'm going to Nick Cave and Bikini Kill within a week of it


----------



## ska invita (Mar 9, 2019)

Couple of big lineups at Electric Brixton coming up

especially
Sunday 05 May 2019
Line-up: Max Romeo, Eek-a-mouse, Mighty Diamonds, Big Youth, Stryda djing in between sets i expect





*KRS-ONE WITH (top uk rappers)TY, BLAKTWANG and THEON CROSS (jazz tuba player)*
17th May 2019

Id like to go the Eryka Badu gig, but not at the 02 arena...hopefully one day


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 17, 2019)

I'm seeing Deep Cabaret in Lancaster tonight. Drone-based desert blues inspired by the landscape of Morecambe Bay. Quite hypnotic.

ETA: link to band's website


----------



## braindancer (Mar 17, 2019)

Just got tickets for Melvins in July.  Been a while since my last evening with Buzzo and Co.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 19, 2019)

braindancer said:


> Just got tickets for Melvins in July.  Been a while since my last evening with Buzzo and Co.



Thanks for the tip off, I'm there!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 20, 2019)

Just seen Neurosis and Godflesh are playing the Kentish Town Forum in July. Suspect I'd be going on my own but tempted anyway.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 21, 2019)

I shall flag that to Mr K, two of his favourites.


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 28, 2019)

Wille and the Bandits,  30th of March, playing the O2 Islington with the Rainbreakers on support. London is always a highlight for us! Tickets at: https://www.willeandthebandits.com/tour-dates

If you like guitar blues rock. Seen 'em several times getting popular all over.


----------



## killer b (Mar 28, 2019)

Went to see Oozing Wound in Manchester tonight and they were fucking immense. They're playing the brudenell in Leeds on Saturday and rough trade in Bristol on sunday: seriously go see them if you like fast 'n' heavy. Soo good.


----------



## Ming (Mar 29, 2019)

The Lemonheads and Tommy Stinson at The Rickshaw. I've never seen Evan Dando or Stinson before. Should be fun.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 29, 2019)

Stewart Copeland tomorrow night


----------



## chandlerp (Mar 29, 2019)

Excited to discover the B52s are playing Manchester on their farewell tour, no news on tickets yet though.  I bet they'll all be gone in a flash.


----------



## chandlerp (Mar 29, 2019)

In fact, I just bought a couple.  When I looked last night they didn't appear to be on sale.  Row D in the circle.  Awesome.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 31, 2019)

editor said:


> Really recommend Pregoblin (ex Fat White Family disco band!)



This is a pretty good song but its from like 2 years ago and its all they ever seem to post, do they have other good material?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 2, 2019)

Ming said:


> The Lemonheads and Tommy Stinson at The Rickshaw. I've never seen Evan Dando or Stinson before. Should be fun.



Saw The Lemonheads in Glasgow at the beginning of the year.  My 1st time and I thought they were a bit flat tbh.  Shame, as I loved them as a kid.

Saw Hot Chip last night - fab.  Only got The Doors Alive, Kamasi Washington and Suede lined up at the mo.


----------



## Ming (Apr 2, 2019)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Saw The Lemonheads in Glasgow at the beginning of the year.  My 1st time and I thought they were a bit flat tbh.  Shame, as I loved them as a kid.
> 
> Saw Hot Chip last night - fab.  Only got The Doors Alive, Kamasi Washington and Suede lined up at the mo.


It’s a Shame About Ray is killer though. Actually i like all their stuff. And hopefully Stinson’ll play a few Replacements tunes. The Rickshaw’s a great venue in the middle of East Hastings...the shittiest area in BC (think Beirut with a meth addiction).
Suede eh? Killer band.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 2, 2019)

Ming said:


> It’s a Shame About Ray is killer though. Actually i like all their stuff. And hopefully Stinson’ll play a few Replacements tunes. The Rickshaw’s a great venue in the middle of East Hastings...the shittiest area in BC (think Beirut with a meth addiction).
> Suede eh? Killer band.



Don't get me wrong, it was nice to hear all the old tunes.  It just felt a bit 'for the money'.   The support were livelier and seemed very influenced by The Lemonheads and other US music of that time.  Sadly I forget their name. 

I loved Suede back in the day, and first time seeing them too, so quite excited!  It's not until July though.


----------



## 8115 (Apr 3, 2019)

Debating going to see a band called Piroshka, they have someone from Elastica in.


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 3, 2019)

COSMIC PSYCHOS this friday. they are on fire this tour i heard. i am very much looking forward to it.


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 3, 2019)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Just seen Neurosis and Godflesh are playing the Kentish Town Forum in July. Suspect I'd be going on my own but tempted anyway.


OMG omg omg omg!! Fucking love Godflesh!  Thanks for the heads up!!!


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 3, 2019)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Just seen Neurosis and Godflesh are playing the Kentish Town Forum in July. Suspect I'd be going on my own but tempted anyway.


I'll be going on my own! !!!


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 3, 2019)

It's really expensive!


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 7, 2019)

Got tickets to see Heilung in November. Antlers ahoy!


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 10, 2019)

Sunn o))) in October at Roundhouse... 40£ tho...  I do love then live tho and it sounds like a good venue


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 10, 2019)

UB40... i think,


----------



## klang (Apr 10, 2019)

rutabowa said:


> Sunn o))) in October at Roundhouse... 40£ tho...  I do love then live tho and it sounds like a good venue


been to the round house 4 or 5 times and always found the sound shit. having said that, Sun o)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) can probably drone it out.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 10, 2019)

The Roundhouse is weirdly comfortable I find. It's cool and pleasant and you can watch a band and go home without feeling all grubby afterwards, but it doesn't have the atmosphere you get in a grotty sweatbox.


----------



## klang (Apr 10, 2019)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> The Roundhouse is weirdly comfortable I find. It's cool and pleasant and you can watch a band and go home without feeling all grubby afterwards, but it doesn't have the atmosphere you get in a grotty sweatbox.


I can see the seats being nice and comfy with a good view, but I was always standing . couldn't see and it sounded like crap.


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 10, 2019)

littleseb said:


> been to the round house 4 or 5 times and always found the sound shit. having said that, Sun o)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) can probably drone it out.


Yeh I saw then at the Kentish town forum, dont think they even used the PA ha. I am not worried about sound. Are they Nazis or sommat tho?


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 10, 2019)

And seen them at Koko, and Corsica. 3 of the best gigs of my life. Fuck it, 40£ is ok as they do bring the show.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 10, 2019)

rutabowa said:


> Yeh I saw then at the Kentish town forum, dont think they even used the PA ha. I am not worried about sound. Are they Nazis or sommat tho?



I don't know about outright Nazis but O'Malley certainly has a history of dabbling in that scene and associating with some dodgy people.


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 13, 2019)

Tankus the Henge coming up, and just seen Skinny Lister.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 13, 2019)

Evil Blizzard, Pigs, Part Chimp and others in Preston tonight


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 14, 2019)

I have missed gigs due to being ill but not because I forget. This morning I was pondering what it would be like to forget a gig then about an hour later a mate sent timings for tonight’s gig that I had totally forgotten about!

So tonight I’m going to Jim Jones & The Righteous Mind at Hare & Hounds.

Saw a great Qawwali band last Sunday & have The Nightingales next Sunday.


----------



## killer b (Apr 14, 2019)

Part 2 said:


> Evil Blizzard, Pigs, Part Chimp and others in Preston tonight


Lost you at the end - hope you got home safe. A great night!


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 15, 2019)

killer b said:


> Lost you at the end - hope you got home safe. A great night!



Yea, I had a great night too. Lots of people I haven't seen for a while...good to see you.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 18, 2019)

Raconteurs soon and saw Kraftwerk last night. Awesome.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 18, 2019)

Housewives tomorrow night and Tirzah on Sunday - not sure about the last one, am tempted to go see Deaf Kids instead.


----------



## killer b (Apr 18, 2019)

go and see deaf kids, it's a no brainer.


----------



## rowan (Apr 22, 2019)

I'm going to see Nick Mason's Saucerful of Secrets in Cardiff next Monday (health permitting!). Saw them last year and they're brilliant, they do the early Pink Floyd stuff which is the best (everything pre-Wall is their best).  Long way to go for an evening but they're well worth it


----------



## killer b (Apr 22, 2019)

rowan said:


> I'm going to see Nick Mason's Saucerful of Secrets in Cardiff next Monday (health permitting!). Saw them last year and they're brilliant, they do the early Pink Floyd stuff which is the best (everything pre-Wall is their best).  Long way to go for an evening but they're well worth it


with Gary Kemp off of Spandau Ballet taking the Syd role apparently! A worthy replacement.


----------



## rowan (Apr 22, 2019)

killer b said:


> with Gary Kemp off of Spandau Ballet taking the Syd role apparently! A worthy replacement.



I was never a Spandau Ballet fan and was a bit wary about him, but he was great


----------



## binka (Apr 25, 2019)

Just been to see Cabbage at Yes. I think it might be my new favourite venue in Manchester


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 1, 2019)

Yamantaka Sonic Titan at The Sebright Arms. Only nine squid. 

"Yamantaka // Sonic Titan is a Noh-Wave prog collective, a black-and-white (and sometimes red) theatre company, an operatic psych cult, rock band and the speculative prophets of humanity’s impending doom."


----------



## killer b (May 1, 2019)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Yamantaka Sonic Titan at The Sebright Arms. Only nine squid.
> 
> "Yamantaka // Sonic Titan is a Noh-Wave prog collective, a black-and-white (and sometimes red) theatre company, an operatic psych cult, rock band and the speculative prophets of humanity’s impending doom."



Oh! I loved their album a few years ago. Are they playing anywhere else?


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 2, 2019)

killer b said:


> Oh! I loved their album a few years ago. Are they playing anywhere else?



No idea I'm afraid.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 2, 2019)

Negativland are playing Cafe OTO in October. Dunno about elsewhere.


----------



## binka (May 4, 2019)

Just been to see fat white family at the Ritz in Manchester. Only seen them once before and that was 2/3 years ago at the academy and thought they were rubbish. Tonight they were brilliant, one of the best gigs I've seen


----------



## Mattym (May 5, 2019)

Off to Wigflex festival in Notts today...
https://www.residentadvisor.net/events/1194245


----------



## kalidarkone (May 5, 2019)

binka said:


> Just been to see fat white family at the Ritz in Manchester. Only seen them once before and that was 2/3 years ago at the academy and thought they were rubbish. Tonight they were brilliant, one of the best gigs I've seen


Yeah I saw them in Bristol on Friday. Never seen them before or heard them much, but I loved them. Also Bristol O2 was half empty which was great!


----------



## binka (May 5, 2019)

kalidarkone said:


> Yeah I saw them in Bristol on Friday. Never seen them before or heard them much, but I loved them. Also Bristol O2 was half empty which was great!


Wasn't a sell out in Manchester either although they did a lot of sales on the door so it wasn't too far off full. Two friends I took had never heard of them and both will definitely be seeing them next time they're back


----------



## killer b (May 7, 2019)

King Champion Sounds are touring this month, defo worth seeing live if you're free


----------



## Part 2 (May 11, 2019)

Very much looking forward to that, they were great last time in Manchester.


----------



## killer b (May 16, 2019)

Part 2 said:


> Very much looking forward to that, they were great last time in Manchester.


Are you coming to Sunwatchers on Sunday mate?


----------



## Part 2 (May 17, 2019)

killer b said:


> Are you coming to Sunwatchers on Sunday mate?



Meant to listen to the album last night. I'll have a go on it today.


----------



## Part 2 (May 17, 2019)

I'm in


----------



## killer b (May 17, 2019)

lol


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 23, 2019)

Wowzers.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 23, 2019)

Might go to this on Sat...


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 24, 2019)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Wowzers.



this will be loud


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 24, 2019)

Merry Hell at the Platform in Morecambe tonight. Bands I want to see never play in Morecambe! I've come here on my bike so I can have a drink.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 29, 2019)

Bought the Self-Esteem album this morning. Played it through twice. Bought tickets to see her in October. She is _magnificent_.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jun 1, 2019)

Going to this mainly to see White Denim. Caught them headlining Mutations festival back in Feb - BLEW MY MIND. Soooo good live.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 5, 2019)

Melvins have cancelled their European tour  Gutted.


----------



## Ming (Jun 5, 2019)

Judas Priest and Uriah Heap. Then the Evil Twins tour (Marylin Mason and Rob Zombie). I was going to go to Royal Trux tomorrow but they seem to have split up again.


----------



## Ming (Jun 5, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> Melvins have cancelled their European tour  Gutted.


I love them. Saw them on the last tour. Check out Spotlights who supported them (NYC band).


----------



## braindancer (Jun 6, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> Melvins have cancelled their European tour  Gutted.



What???


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 6, 2019)

Dale Crover's got a back injury, apparently  Posted on their FB page but can't see anything else 'official' just yet...


----------



## braindancer (Jun 6, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> Dale Crover's got a back injury, apparently  Posted on their FB page but can't see anything else 'official' just yet...


 
Oh man.

Once I saw them with 10 drummers!  Can't they just do that again?


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 6, 2019)

I saw them at Primavera in 2007, on before Smashing Pumpkins. Billy Corgan has never sounded so limp 

Also saw them when they last played Camden and was so looking forward to this gig. Poor Dale.


----------



## killer b (Jun 6, 2019)

Come and see all these bands you've never heard of (but who are probably all great) at the north's finest pub at the end of august.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 6, 2019)

Is that the Nadja? They are good, if so.


----------



## belboid (Jun 6, 2019)

The Ex have a few dates for their 40th (!) anniversary tour. 

The Ex – Seetickets.com  (there's Edinburgh too)


----------



## colacubes (Jun 6, 2019)

Bikini Kill on Monday 

Nick Cave the week after


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 6, 2019)

Girl Band...3 gigs, London, Manchester and Dublin in November.


----------



## Mattym (Jun 9, 2019)

Snapped Ankles.
Fontaines D.C.
Think in October & Jan, respectively.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 9, 2019)

belboid said:


> The Ex have a few dates for their 40th (!) anniversary tour.
> 
> The Ex – Seetickets.com  (there's Edinburgh too)



Saw them last year in London and they were great.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 9, 2019)

Pole is playing Cafe OTO in August. Negativland in October too.

Also going to see Keiji Haino and Charles Hayward in a few weeks.


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 9, 2019)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Saw them last year in London and they were great.



They're doing a 3 day residency 14-16th November at Cafe Oto so I'm told, not been announced yet but the last time they did one 5 years ago they had a great lineup.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 9, 2019)

Part 2 said:


> They're doing a 3 day residency 14-16th November at Cafe Oto so I'm told, not been announced yet but the last time they did one 5 years ago they had a great lineup.



Well up for that.


----------



## killer b (Jun 11, 2019)

I was just looking at this weekend at Oto, they're smashing it right now.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 11, 2019)

OTO’s getting fuller this year, which on balance is good. Makes getting a seat harder tho.


----------



## belboid (Jun 15, 2019)

This should be nice


----------



## killer b (Jun 19, 2019)

Go Go Penguin are doing some shows of their live re-score of Koyaanisqatsi in October - we saw this a couple of years ago and it was amazing. (It's a totally new score rather than an interpretation of the Glass score btw)


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jun 19, 2019)

killer b said:


> Go Go Penguin are doing some shows of their live re-score of Koyaanisqatsi in October - we saw this a couple of years ago and it was amazing. (It's a totally new score rather than an interpretation of the Glass score btw)



That's pretty brave attempting to match one of the best scores ever!


----------



## killer b (Jun 19, 2019)

I was dubious going into it, I have to say - I love the Glass score, and it seemed the height of hubris to try and take it on. I was pretty blown away by it in the end though.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jun 19, 2019)

killer b said:


> I was dubious going into it, I have to say - I love the Glass score, and it seemed the height of hubris to try and take it on. I was pretty blown away by it in the end though.



You've got me intrigued now. Also LOVE that Glass score...


----------



## killer b (Jun 19, 2019)

Do you know Go Go Penguin? They'd just released their album Man Made Object around the same time they originally did these shows, and thematically/musically the score borrows a lot from that - give that a listen if you want to get an idea what it would sound like.

It's not the Glass score, or that much like it (although they do have minimalist leanings) - but the extra tension created by live musicians playing along with and responding to the film kind of made up for it.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 19, 2019)

Seeing Plaid on Saturday, Hey Colossus in July, Chastity Belt in October.


----------



## belboid (Jun 19, 2019)

grrr.  Stereolab cancelled for medical reasons last night, but have just announced the re-arranged date.  For the last day of my holiday, arriving into Manchester Airport at 19.25.  I probably could make it, if it's a 9pm kick-off, but suspect mrsb wouldn't be so keen on that idea.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 25, 2019)

djing at Rutabowas reggae night - Walthamstow...

HAckney Crew? littleseb, Fozzie Bear


----------



## klang (Jun 25, 2019)

can't see why not


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 25, 2019)

Would love to go to that ska invita but I'm out the following night and I fear my co-parental unit would not be appreciative.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 25, 2019)

Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Anju (Jun 26, 2019)

Free night of live music with a couple of open mic slots then some chilled electronic music through to full on funky brass band.


----------



## chandlerp (Jul 3, 2019)

B52s at the Apollo in Manchester tonight


----------



## killer b (Jul 3, 2019)

Joshua Abrams is playing Oto on Monday and Tuesday next week, and I would urge anyone with an interest in jazz & minimalism to go. His band are amazing

Cafe OTO → Joshua Abrams & Natural Information Society – Two-Day Residency, 8–9 July 2019


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 5, 2019)

ska invita said:


> djing at Rutabowas reggae night - Walthamstow...
> 
> HAckney Crew? littleseb, Fozzie Bear



I think this will be busy!!


----------



## jjuice (Jul 8, 2019)

chandlerp said:


> B52s at the Apollo in Manchester tonight


Oooo nice


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jul 11, 2019)

Explosions In The Sky next Feb at The Hammersmith Apollo.


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 13, 2019)

ska invita said:


> djing at Rutabowas reggae night - Walthamstow...
> 
> HAckney Crew? littleseb, Fozzie Bear



THANK YOU this was awesome!


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 13, 2019)

Dennis Bovell is doing the soundtrack to the classic film Babylon at the Jazz Cafe this Thursday. With Brinsley Forde.


----------



## killer b (Jul 13, 2019)

Sink Ya Teeth are doing a free show at Manchester international festival on wednesday, anyone in? Part 2 ?


----------



## klang (Jul 13, 2019)

rutabowa said:


> THANK YOU this was awesome!


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 14, 2019)

killer b said:


> Sink Ya Teeth are doing a free show at Manchester international festival on wednesday, anyone in? Part 2 ?



Yea I'm up for that


----------



## killer b (Jul 16, 2019)

Also at the Manchester International Festival, I went to this incredible show last night, that features new music by Philip Glass. Just the most wonderful thing I've seen in ages - on until the weekend and bizarrely not sold out, so if you're up north and free I'd strongly recommend it.

Tao of Glass review – golden odyssey through Philip Glass's music


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 18, 2019)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Dennis Bovell is doing the soundtrack to the classic film Babylon at the Jazz Cafe this Thursday. With Brinsley Forde.



I still hate the Jazz Cafe but this was great. First time I saw a trombone player get a rewind. 

Next:

San Francisco Girls Chorus
Body/Head

Back at Cafe OTO.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 18, 2019)

killer b said:


> Sink Ya Teeth are doing a free show at Manchester international festival on wednesday, anyone in? Part 2 ?



Did you go mate?....I was feeling shit the last few days so I've been resting up.


----------



## killer b (Jul 19, 2019)

Part 2 said:


> Did you go mate?....I was feeling shit the last few days so I've been resting up.


Yeah, it was great - definitely go see them when you get the chance.


----------



## chandlerp (Jul 19, 2019)

Nile Rodgers & Chic at the Liverpool International Music Festival in Sefton Park tomorrow.  Only £11 in


----------



## killer b (Jul 19, 2019)

chandlerp said:


> Nile Rodgers & Chic at the Liverpool International Music Festival in Sefton Park tomorrow.  Only £11 in


crikey, that's tempting.


----------



## killer b (Jul 19, 2019)

the rest of the lineup is pretty foul mind. De La Soul on Sunday too...


----------



## chandlerp (Jul 19, 2019)

Yeah the rest of the lineup is crap but £11 for Nile Rodgers is a steal.


----------



## killer b (Jul 24, 2019)

free noisy show in Bristol this weekend, Gnod headlining but the other stuff looks good too...


----------



## rekil (Jul 31, 2019)

Spoiled for choice tonight. Qujaku - Japanese psych rock or whatever it's called or heckle sold out Billy Bragg through the wall of the adjoining bar.



Spoiler


----------



## rekil (Aug 1, 2019)

Qujaku were very good and are playing at new river studios in London tomorrow.


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 1, 2019)

Richard Dawson doing some dates in November. New song is cracking.


----------



## Ming (Aug 5, 2019)

Marylin Manson doin' his thing.


----------



## killer b (Aug 6, 2019)

tempted with this one (presume he's touring) - the Arthur Russell covers album is fab.


----------



## Anju (Aug 7, 2019)

Some lovely freeness in SE5.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 7, 2019)

Pole this Friday. Kevin Martin solo gig next Friday.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Aug 9, 2019)

Chronixx in Manchester tomorrow night


----------



## nagapie (Aug 10, 2019)

I have two weekends without children and nowhere to go dance. Anything good on in London? A host of great names from Detroit playing one of the weekends but at some venue called The Hydra that looks hideous.


----------



## danski (Aug 11, 2019)

nagapie said:


> I have two weekends without children and nowhere to go dance. Anything good on in London? A host of great names from Detroit playing one of the weekends but at some venue called The Hydra that looks hideous.


The venue is Printworks, an old newspaper factory. 
Been there for one of their previous events and really liked it as there was plently of space and different areas to move around in. It is not intimate.


----------



## nagapie (Aug 11, 2019)

danski said:


> The venue is Printworks, an old newspaper factory.
> Been there for one of their previous events and really liked it as there was plently of space and different areas to move around in. It is not intimate.


It's very expensive. And the day I'm most interested, the Sunday which does look amazing, is when my kids come home unfortunately. I'm not sure model 500 and Terrence Dixon live can get me to a huge rave on a Saturday night these days. I would have braved it for Larry Heard live, Carl Craig, Theo Parrish, etc


----------



## danski (Aug 11, 2019)

Ah shame. I’m going on the Sunday. It is an amazing line up.


----------



## nagapie (Aug 11, 2019)

danski said:


> Ah shame. I’m going on the Sunday. It is an amazing line up.


Larry Heard live is pretty amazing. If only there was a way to know what time everyone was playing. I could go in the day til about 6.30.


----------



## killer b (Aug 16, 2019)

Trad, gras och stenar are playing london in september (supporting thee oh sees bizarrely. Should be a good show tho!)


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 16, 2019)

Julia Jacklin at the Forum in December


----------



## chandlerp (Aug 16, 2019)

Electric Six at The Ritz in Manchester in November the night before I fly out for a cruise.  Oops.


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 16, 2019)

Got a ticket for The Murder Capital based on my mates 'best live band ever' assessment. She has a tendency to do this every so often. 

I do like a few of their tunes though and given Lamacq and 6music seem to have them in their sights they could be hard to see in a small venue after this tour.


----------



## danski (Aug 20, 2019)

nagapie said:


> Larry Heard live is pretty amazing. If only there was a way to know what time everyone was playing. I could go in the day til about 6.30.


----------



## nagapie (Aug 20, 2019)

danski , thanks! I actually bought a ticket but I'm not sure now as I will have to leave by 6.30. I guess I'll still get to dance to Moodyman. I also bought an in by 2pm ticket to make it cheaper so I'll hear the early acts, whom I don't know. And I suppose I'll get to hear a bit of Carl Craig, who I've not heard in years. But Larry Heard live is the greatest


----------



## killer b (Aug 21, 2019)

This in Leeds at the weekend looks like a slammer.


----------



## mx wcfc (Aug 23, 2019)

Brixton this Sunday  - Anarcho punk all dayer. Anyone?  Just me then .....


----------



## nagapie (Aug 26, 2019)

danski said:


> View attachment 181541



 I was only there for Moodyman and half of CC, but I do know how amazing Larry Heard's live set is, and it was my ideal night of music. It was awesome and even made up for the rip off that Printworks is.


----------



## danski (Aug 26, 2019)

nagapie said:


> I was only there for Moodyman and half of CC, but I do know how amazing Larry Heard's live set is, and it was my ideal night of music. It was awesome and even made up for the rip off that Printworks is.


Yeah, only really saw Moodymann and Carl Craig. Was knackered by the time Larry Heard came on. 
Loved Moodymann on the mic


----------



## nagapie (Aug 26, 2019)

danski said:


> Yeah, only really saw Moodymann and Carl Craig. Was knackered by the time Larry Heard came on.
> Loved Moodymann on the mic


 Loved that they were both disc jockying. Even CC. 'Put your hands up if you want Sunday music? Put your hands up if you want Saturday night music. Ok, Saturday night music it is!'
Moodyman was pouring people in the front row vodkas and I got a hug instead when I declined as I had to leave to pick my kids up in an hour.
Did you hear any of Larry Heard? His live set is incredible.


----------



## danski (Aug 26, 2019)

nagapie said:


> Loved that they were both disc jockying. Even CC. 'Put your hands up if you want Sunday music? Put your hands up if you want Saturday night music. Ok, Saturday night music it is!'
> Moodyman was pouring people in the front row vodkas and I got a hug instead when I declined as I had to leave to pick my kids up in an hour.
> Did you hear any of Larry Heard? His live set is incredible.


Nah, not really. Was in the other room for a bit before he started and when we came back through stopped for a couples of mins then left. Spent by that point. Was in bed by 10!


----------



## nagapie (Aug 26, 2019)

danski said:


> Nah, not really. Was in the other room for a bit before he started and when we came back through stopped for a couples of mins then left. Spent by that point. Was in bed by 10!



Oh yeah, I left at 6.50. But would have definitely stayed if I could. I heard some good music from the 2nd room as I left. Oh well, it was nice to get out and to find my exact favourite music and get to dance for a few hours. Always a bit weird that I'm so old there's no one I know front left.


----------



## danski (Aug 26, 2019)

nagapie said:


> Oh yeah, I left at 6.50. But would have definitely stayed if I could. I heard some good music from the 2nd room as I left. Oh well, it was nice to get out and to find my exact favourite music and get to dance for a few hours. Always a bit weird that I'm so old there's no one I know front left.


Never did the front left thing (was that Overload or was it LD?). Liked my space to flail


----------



## nagapie (Aug 26, 2019)

danski said:


> Never did the front left thing (was that Overload or was it LD?). Liked my space to flail



It's just an expression for knowing lots of people at the place. Was probably used quite liberally on both OL and LD. But just to be literal, front left doesn't tend to have people pushing past you.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 27, 2019)

Didn't realise you were ex-Overload danski! Old raver fistbump, that was my first message board


----------



## danski (Aug 27, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> Didn't realise you were ex-Overload danski! Old raver fistbump, that was my first message board


Not sure if we’ve actually met but I know we’ve been in the same room. The first ‘Are Friends Eclectic’. 
Fist bump.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 27, 2019)

danski said:


> Not sure if we’ve actually met but I know we’ve been in the same room. The first ‘Are Friends Eclectic’.
> Fist bump.



OMG. If only I'd known, I would have drunkenly tried to pinch your arse (probably did anyway tbh, it's a terrible bad habit of mine).


----------



## danski (Aug 27, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> OMG. If only I'd known, I would have drunkenly tried to pinch your arse (probably did anyway tbh, it's a terrible bad habit of mine).


Lol, oh well!


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 2, 2019)

General Echo approaching! I think we are going back to 1 a month now, it felt like too big a gao between nights. This one it's the "Camberwell Connection" Mister Swing Easy and Dubplate Pearl, AND Dj Ray "The Thinking Man's Skinhead", they have all played before so we know for sure this will be all killer, on a rockteady/big people tip. Please come along!



ska invita Rutita1 littleseb Fozzie Bear


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 2, 2019)

Maggot said:


> I'm going to see Teleman in Birmingham on 23 Feb, cos they're not playing London. I have a spare ticket if anyone's interested.



Am I too late for this?


----------



## MBV (Sep 2, 2019)

Do they play tracks from the Tap Tap era?


----------



## Maggot (Sep 2, 2019)

rubbershoes said:


> Am I too late for this?


By about 2 1/2 years. I never made it anyway, as all the trains were cancelled due to Storm Doris.


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 3, 2019)

Not bought tickets yet but so happy Agnes Orel touring next year.

Will buy Julian Cope & Fat White Family tickets too.

I have tickets for Dizraeli in September & PP Arnold in October.


----------



## belboid (Sep 3, 2019)

moonsi til said:


> Not bought tickets yet but so happy Agnes Orel touring next year.
> 
> Will buy Julian Cope & Fat White Family tickets too.
> 
> I have tickets for Dizraeli in September & PP Arnold in October.


Just bought my Cope tickets.  Sheffield, Leeds, Nottingham AND Manchester, I can't remember the last tour when I could get to so many gigs so easily.


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 3, 2019)

Awesome - I may follow suit & do more  than one. Super excited for this. Tickets will also be xmas/birthday gifts for a few folk.

ETA: not close to me but Bristol or Glasgow gig could easily be combined with lush friends/family visit!


----------



## belboid (Sep 4, 2019)

Small Lightning Bolt tour coming up

November
12 London The Underworld ^
13 London The Underworld ^
14 Bristol Trinity ^
15 Leeds Brudenell Social Club ^
16 Glasgow Studio Warehouse - SWG3 ^


----------



## 8115 (Sep 5, 2019)

Pulled apart by horses and Snapped Ankles on the menu so far for this autumn.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 5, 2019)

belboid said:


> Small Lightning Bolt tour coming up
> 
> November
> 12 London The Underworld ^
> ...


I'm probably being dense .....but who is doing a lightning bolt tour? Or is that the name of the band.....which I did Google but it looked unpromising plus not playing in Bristol anytime soon.....


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 5, 2019)

8115 said:


> Pulled apart by horses and Snapped Ankles on the menu so far for this autumn.


Yep-about to buy a ticket for simple things festival in Bristol  which includes snapped ankles


----------



## killer b (Sep 5, 2019)

Lightning Bolt are the band, one of the finest live musical experiences available on gods earth


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Sep 5, 2019)

Giant Swan are touring their debut album in November.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 5, 2019)

killer b said:


> Lightning Bolt are the band, one of the finest live musical experiences available on gods earth


Oooh I better check em out properly in that case!


----------



## killer b (Sep 5, 2019)

you won't regret it, they are fabulous.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 5, 2019)

kalidarkone said:


> I'm probably being dense .....but who is doing a lightning bolt tour? Or is that the name of the band.....which I did Google but it looked unpromising plus not playing in Bristol anytime soon.....



It's never good when one has to reply to ones own quote....

Fuck knows what it was I looked up tother evening that I thought nah and no way! But it wasn't this......cus this is ace! And.....I've just bought a ticket


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 8, 2019)

Just bought a ticket for Sleep on March 6th in Bristol....will have just finished nights so perfect.......
sleep band - Google Search
After catching up with my best music buddy after a year (who is not the same as my ex who definately was my ultimate best music buddy who I also haven't seen for a year)


----------



## killer b (Sep 8, 2019)

Acid Mothers Temple are touring next month

ACID MOTHERS TEMPLE & THE MELTING PARAISO U.F.O. European Tour 2019 | AcidMothersTemple


----------



## killer b (Sep 10, 2019)

Brave Exhibitions in Newcastle in November


----------



## killer b (Sep 12, 2019)

This show looks amazing - QE Hall London on 28 September, Bridgewater Hall Manchester on 2 October.

Minimalism Changed My Life: Tones, Drones, and Arpeggios - Paraorchestra and friends

*Terry Riley* A Rainbow in Curved Air
*Mike Oldfield* Tubular Bells
*Philip Glass* Music in Similar Motion
*Pauline Oliveros *A Woman Sees How The World Goes With No Eyes
*Pauline Oliveros* The Last Time
*Steve Reich *Music for a large Ensemble


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 16, 2019)

whoop i ended up getting a ticket for jeffrey lewis tonight in the end, very happy.


----------



## belboid (Sep 17, 2019)

Hadn't seen Rickie Lee Jones was touring.  A bit late in the day now, but I've never seen her, so I'll be putting that right. 

Sun, OCT 27  Indigo At The O2 Greenwich, United Kingdom
Mon, OCT 28 RNCM (Royal Northern College of Music) Manchester, United Kingdom
Wed, OCT 30 St George's Bristol Bristol, United Kingdom
Thu, OCT 31 City Varieties Music Hall Leeds, United Kingdom


----------



## killer b (Sep 24, 2019)

Colin Currie Group is doing Steve Reich's Drumming at the southbank centre in December

133902 Drumming with Colin Currie Group 2019


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 24, 2019)

Wow, thanks for the heads up killer b


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Sep 24, 2019)

I may have mentioned my 40 year old liking for The Asbury Jukes; Southside Johnny and The Jukes are in Bilbao on October 12th. The old  chap's voice seems to be shot but the Jukes Horns can still play. I can't not go. 

And my 29 yr old son wants to go with us. Which is nice.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 25, 2019)

Ohmygod, I am actually going to a gig that isn't one of mine or one of his!   Dervish tomorrow night in Southport. Really looking forward to it


----------



## belboid (Sep 27, 2019)

Shellac at the Brudenell, December 13th.  May be more to come (I imagine so)


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 27, 2019)

Julies haircut at the lanes in Bristol. Absolutely gutted that I can't go as working till 9 especially as I've just discovered them. Italian  neo psych, post rock blah blah.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 27, 2019)

belboid said:


> Shellac at the Brudenell, December 13th.  May be more to come (I imagine so)


Oooh and in Cardiff the day after!


----------



## killer b (Sep 27, 2019)

Fucking hell, this show in London tomorrow has an amazing lineup.






Ticket for MODE, London: 10 hours of Ambient


----------



## belboid (Sep 27, 2019)

kalidarkone said:


> Oooh and in Cardiff the day after!


full list out now:
Glasgow 10th
Newcastle 11th
Manchester 12th
Leeds 13th
Cardiff 14th
Brighton 15th
Camden 16th


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 27, 2019)

killer b said:


> Brave Exhibitions in Newcastle in November


Pigx7 have eluded me for a while, so I might try and get to this


----------



## rekil (Sep 28, 2019)

Hot Snakes in December.

Hot Snakes Tour Dates


----------



## mr steev (Sep 28, 2019)

I've got a few gigs lined up for my birthday month (it's a biggy, so i'm milking it )
I saw Electric Swing Circus and Chris Tofu last night, then in October I have
The Stiff Joints
Neville Stapes 
The Skints & Beduoin Soundclash
The Comet is Coming and others at Future Days Fest
Ferocious Dog accoustic
Some folky stuff at Ragged Bear festival (going with my mum )
Henge
and possibly Pigsx7 and then The Undercover Hippy on 1st Nov


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 30, 2019)

Seeing Jesca Hoop on Friday at the Barbican, really excited as I love her stuff  and it's a sit down gig, which my knees appreciate these days!


----------



## what (Oct 2, 2019)

Emily Capell at the Camden Assembly on Saturday


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 2, 2019)

We got Asher G as guest DJ for the October General Echo!


ska invita Rutita1 littleseb Fozzie Bear


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 2, 2019)

Saw Lingua Ignota last night in Manchester.

She's tiny, maybe 4' 8" and her voice is unreal. When she's at the keyboard singing it doesn't matter that she's chosen to play on the floor where most people can't see her. I really wanted it to be more urgent though. When she did get up and hang around by her mic or wander into the crowd it wasn't as charged as I'd hoped. All the same one of the more interesting acts out there i think and well worth seeing.


----------



## discobastard (Oct 4, 2019)

Shriekback are in Lewes tonight


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 5, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> Seeing Jesca Hoop on Friday at the Barbican, really excited as I love her stuff  and it's a sit down gig, which my knees appreciate these days!



Oh my goodness. This was just the most amazing musical experience. I wish I could do it all over again.


----------



## Red Cat (Oct 5, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> Oh my goodness. This was just the most amazing musical experience. I wish I could do it all over again.



Oooh thanks May Kasahara, she looks great, and she's playing in Brum! I'm trying to find someone to go with me (jealous about the Barbican though)

Just watching this


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 5, 2019)

Go by yourself if no one else wants to go. Honestly, it was transcendent  I dragged myself off my sickbed to go, and so glad I did.


----------



## Red Cat (Oct 5, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> Go by yourself if no one else wants to go. Honestly, it was transcendent  I dragged myself off my sickbed to go, and so glad I did.



I just bought my ticket


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 8, 2019)

I get irrationally irate about having to buy tickets months in advance so I don't ever do that.

Unless it's the Gang of Four playing the whole of "Entertainment", live, next March.


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 8, 2019)

I went and saw Sleep on Sunday night. Imo they are one of those bands where there is nothing to be gained by seeing them live. The venue was massively and surprisingly packed limiting movement. I could of just listened to them at home whilst smoking a bong which would of been preferable  They were boring and un -charismatic.


----------



## killer b (Oct 9, 2019)

Rodelius playing some real small venues... Tempted to go to the Tod show


----------



## Poi E (Oct 9, 2019)

DJ LAG + DJ MARFOX Tickets | £5.50 | 25th Oct @ The Jazz Cafe, London | DICE

A bargain. One or gqom's best.


----------



## killer b (Oct 9, 2019)

Poi E said:


> DJ LAG + DJ MARFOX Tickets | £5.50 | 25th Oct @ The Jazz Cafe, London | DICE
> 
> A bargain. One or gqom's best.


Salford next Friday too. Listening to his boiler room set now - this is really good stuff...


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 9, 2019)

Aargh, can't believe I only just found out that Mannequin Pussy are playing a London show, and now it's sold out  DENIED.


----------



## Poi E (Oct 10, 2019)

killer b said:


> Salford next Friday too. Listening to his boiler room set now - this is really good stuff...



Some awesome stuff happening in RSA right now EDM and dance wise. Saw a live performance of these guys with Brenda Mtambo. Maybe it was the Transkei weed but fuck me, what emotion. Whole house jumping.


----------



## killer b (Oct 10, 2019)

Will check this out later - I love the DJ Lag stuff, never heard anything quite like it before. I think we're going to the Salford date (the other acts on sound great too).

RP Boo / DJ Lag / ZULI / Shannen SP [P13 present] at The White Hotel


----------



## killer b (Oct 10, 2019)

oh, and this in London tomorrow looks amazing.


----------



## what (Oct 13, 2019)

what said:


> Emily Capell at the Camden Assembly on Saturday


Should have said earlier this was f'ing great fun. Really uplifting gig went home with a big grin and only had the one pint.


----------



## Red Cat (Oct 14, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> Go by yourself if no one else wants to go. Honestly, it was transcendent  I dragged myself off my sickbed to go, and so glad I did.



Thanks for this May Kasahara. She was amazing   When she first started singing I nearly cried it was so beautiful (the sound was great - local to me pub venue). And I spoke to her a little bit too when I bought the cd (she recommends beginning with the current and working backwards).


----------



## killer b (Oct 15, 2019)

this in brum at the weekend looks amazing - the Sunday in particular seems incredible value at 20 quid


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 16, 2019)

Off to see yer man tonight at the Phil.


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 16, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Off to see yer man tonight at the Phil.


That's just reminded me I quite like Christy Moore and there is another artist that I love cept can't remember his name cus I'm having a menopause moment. ...but he had his leg amputated and was a big drinker and one of his songs was 'When the wind blows'  .....maybe... ahhhh! John Martyn!


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 17, 2019)

Not posted on here for ages, but there's a few coming up for us 

*The Selecter*, Tramshed, Cardiff, Wednesday 23rd October
*Squeeze*, New Theatre, Oxford, Friday 25th October
*Craig Charles Funk n' Soul Show*, Patti Pavilion, Swansea, Friday 1st November
(preceded by *Clusterfuck* (free!) in The Hanbury Arms, Kingsway, Swansea, at 6 pm, same date  )
*Goldie Looking Chain*, Sin City, Swansea, Saturday 17th November

There'll be others


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 18, 2019)

Including *New Model Army*, Sunday 17th November


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 19, 2019)

At simple things festival in Bristol right now.
FULL - Simple Things Festival
Unable to get into one venue to see Just Mustard so went to a different venue and saw W.H. Lung who were frigging amazing. .. 
Next is :
The claque
Silverbacks
Otha (very excited about this)
Snapped ankles
Chelou
Bambara
Pregoblin
Squid

I'm loving this


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 19, 2019)

killer b said:


> this in brum at the weekend looks amazing - the Sunday in particular seems incredible value at 20 quid



I have a Sunday ticket. And yep amazing value.


----------



## killer b (Oct 19, 2019)

Have a great time! I'd come but I've got a prior engagement...


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 20, 2019)

Just been to an amazing jazz gig, Sara Dowling and band - serious, wonderful musicianship. Made me very happy.


----------



## killer b (Oct 20, 2019)

I'm going to see Alasdair Roberts in Manchester tomorrow


----------



## binka (Oct 21, 2019)

Went to see Gruff Rhys at Yes in Manchester last night. 

Crowd was absolutely shocking, constant mumble mumble throughout, some nob head bloke and his mates laughing and joking behind, a woman who thought it was ok to carry out a shouted conversation to be heard over the music during almost every song. Why would you pay £25 for something you're not interested in?


----------



## killer b (Oct 21, 2019)

If the music is quiet enough that chat can distract you from it, the gig should be seated IMO. Standing shows in boozers are noisy, that's just the way it is.


----------



## binka (Oct 21, 2019)

Some noise is of course expected but an ongoing shouted conversation lasting most of the set is completely out of order


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 21, 2019)

killer b said:


> I'm going to see Alasdair Roberts in Manchester tomorrow



You been to the Talleyrand before? Nice little place. I would be going but I've got plans.


----------



## killer b (Oct 21, 2019)

I have not - it's new isn't it? This is the first time I've even heard of it...


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 21, 2019)

rutabowa said:


> We got Asher G as guest DJ for the October General Echo!
> 
> 
> ska invita Rutita1 littleseb Fozzie Bear



Alright we are missing November but in December we have another killer guest Oxman!


----------



## killer b (Oct 22, 2019)

Probably going to this matinee show in Hebden a week Saturday - Bellies are a quality feminist post punk act from Bristol, EP/64 are a french/bristolian noise & shouting thing. Really good. Damage Residue seem to be a no-rehersals improv group made up of a musicians from various Golden Lab Records associated bands...


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 24, 2019)

killer b said:


> I have not - it's new isn't it? This is the first time I've even heard of it...



Missed this! How was it?


----------



## killer b (Oct 24, 2019)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Missed this! How was it?


Really good ta. I liked the talleyrand, will keep an eye on it. Alastair Roberts was excellent as usual - he had the drummer from trembling bells and the viola player from woven skull playing in his band, which was tight as fuck. They even had an decent selection on brews...


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 24, 2019)

Self-Esteem tonight, aaaaarrrggghhhh!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 24, 2019)

killer b said:


> Really good ta. I liked the talleyrand, will keep an eye on it. Alastair Roberts was excellent as usual - he had the drummer from trembling bells and the viola player from woven skull playing in his band, which was tight as fuck. They even had an decent selection on brews...



Sounds great, aye it's a good place. I live round the corner, nice having that kind of pub/venue on my doorstep.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 24, 2019)

I've ordered new ear plugs for Sunn O))) on Sunday.


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 25, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> Self-Esteem tonight, aaaaarrrggghhhh!


Amazing wasn't it! Thanks to whoever put me onto them.
The fact that you could hear a pin drop when they did the acapella songs was very special. And I love the venue as it's so small!

ETA it was at Electric Brixton


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 25, 2019)

sparkybird said:


> Amazing wasn't it! Thanks to whoever put me onto them.
> The fact that you could hear a pin drop when they did the acapella songs was very special. And I love the venue as it's so small!
> 
> ETA it was at Electric Brixton



It was very special. Great sound quality in the venue as well.

They created such a big sound, and her voice is stellar.

Quite hungover this morning though


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 25, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> Quite hungover this morning though



Ha! Me too. Stopped off for a quick last orders in my local and it ended up being a lock in!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 28, 2019)

Sunn o))) tonight were very very good, proper cinematic.


----------



## belboid (Oct 30, 2019)

belboid said:


> Hadn't seen Rickie Lee Jones was touring.  A bit late in the day now, but I've never seen her, so I'll be putting that right.
> 
> Sun, OCT 27  Indigo At The O2 Greenwich, United Kingdom
> Mon, OCT 28 RNCM (Royal Northern College of Music) Manchester, United Kingdom
> ...


Turns out I have a spare for tomorrow night in Leeds, should anyone fancy it.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 30, 2019)

Philip Glass at the Barbican tonight but Phil is ill.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 1, 2019)

Just booked tickets for Reverend Horton Heat at the Garage in May! So chuffed, I've been waiting ages for him to play here again.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 6, 2019)

Sheer Mag are pretty "hot" at the moment, so I guess they are the main pull for this gig at DIY space in Peckham... Chubby And The Gang are who I am looking forward to most tho, their single is killller:


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Nov 7, 2019)

Dame Area playing Manchester again on the 24th at the Peer Hat. Didn't catch them last time but mates have said it was wicked/heavy.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 10, 2019)

littleseb you may be interested in this, Atomic Suplex have just been offered a support slot for Guitar Wolf this Monday at Moth Club (ie tomorrow!)... this tour doesn't seem to have been publicised very much, I didn't know they were playing! good chance to see them in a nice venue.... also we were just discussing recording (finally), maybe we can all have a chat


----------



## klang (Nov 10, 2019)

rutabowa said:


> littleseb you may be interested in this, Atomic Suplex have just been offered a support slot for Guitar Wolf this Monday at Moth Club (ie tomorrow!)... this tour doesn't seem to have been publicised very much, I didn't know they were playing! good chance to see them in a nice venue.... also we were just discussing recording (finally), maybe we can all have a chat


 I'll be in Mare St all afternoon and eve so maybe call me after sound check and pop by the studio or meet elsewhere?
I'm up for the gig too.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 10, 2019)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Dame Area playing Manchester again on the 24th at the Peer Hat. Didn't catch them last time but mates have said it was wicked/heavy.



Nice one I didn't know about that, last time was indeed amazing.


----------



## killer b (Nov 12, 2019)

Fozzie Bear go to Oto tonight - I don't know anything about the headliner but I've been nailing the Rimarimba box set lately and he's amazing...

Cafe OTO → Michele Mercure + Rimarimba, Tuesday 12 November 2019, 7.30pm


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 12, 2019)

killer b said:


> Fozzie Bear go to Oto tonight - I don't know anything about the headliner but I've been nailing the Rimarimba box set lately and he's amazing...
> 
> Cafe OTO → Michele Mercure + Rimarimba, Tuesday 12 November 2019, 7.30pm



Got a ticket this very morning when a mate got in touch .

Now feeling quite excited!


----------



## killer b (Nov 12, 2019)

Your mate sounds cool.


----------



## killer b (Nov 12, 2019)

I'm glad it's not just me that vicariously sends you to gigs at Oto I wish I could go to...


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 12, 2019)

killer b said:


> I'm glad it's not just me that vicariously sends you to gigs at Oto I wish I could go to...



I mean he will actually be there... (you would be more than welcome if you are ever down and fancy something that's happening at OTO... generally happy to take a punt on stuff there...)


----------



## killer b (Nov 13, 2019)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I mean he will actually be there... (you would be more than welcome if you are ever down and fancy something that's happening at OTO... generally happy to take a punt on stuff there...)


what was the verdict?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 13, 2019)

killer b said:


> what was the verdict?



Rimarimba was excellent. Old dude in a pink shirt and a fishing hat. 

Came on quite relaxed and said "Well I've been doing this for about 50 years but not really "live"" - and then played short bursts of 16 different elements and explained what they were (field recordings, bird song, treated guitar etc). Then played a live mix of them with a slide show of rural landsapces and stuff. It was great. 

Michele Mercure was good as well but maybe a bit too polished in comparison - arch synth songs which sounded very 80s and projections of footage from 50s America. It was fun.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 13, 2019)

Quick look on Discogs suggests that Rimarimba originally included Davy Walklett from Smell & Quim, which is hard to compute.


----------



## killer b (Nov 13, 2019)

I've never gone as far as listening to Smell & Quim, though I approve of their chops and know several current & former members. 

_In 2007, Smell & Quim notoriously led to the cancellation of the entire Deaf Forever Festival in Leeds, after they started mutilating a pig's head on stage and attempted to set it on fire.

_


----------



## killer b (Nov 13, 2019)

You need to pick up the rimarimba box tho fozzie, it's so good (probs best to pirate it mind, it isn't cheap)


----------



## killer b (Nov 13, 2019)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I mean he will actually be there... (you would be more than welcome if you are ever down and fancy something that's happening at OTO... generally happy to take a punt on stuff there...)


I won't be able to come, but how about AMM doing a performance of a section of Cornelius Cardew's _Treatise_ in a few weeks?

Cafe OTO → AMM / FORMANEX, Tuesday 26 November 2019, 7.30pm

Treatise is one of Cardew's graphic scores, which is worth having a look through - pages look like this...







(you can find a pdf of the entire score here)


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 13, 2019)

killer b got tickets for that already. 
Will do the homework now!


----------



## killer b (Nov 13, 2019)

I'm going to the Salford leg of this tour by my fave contemporary string ensemble later this month - they're also doing shows in Nottingham, Liverpool, London and Leeds. Red hot lineup of pieces:

*Ligeti* Métamorphosen nocturnes
*Vivaldi* Four Seasons
*Finnis* The Centre is Everywhere
*Strauss* Metamorphosen

The Centre is Everywhere — Manchester Collective


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 14, 2019)

Off to see Lightning bolt at Trinity in Bristol tonight


----------



## 8115 (Nov 14, 2019)

I saw Sink Ya Teeth and a band called Big Joanie last night. Both amazing in their own way.

Also I am going to see Ben Watts in the spring. Will he be crap? Jeopardy!!!


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 14, 2019)

8115 said:


> I saw Sink Ya Teeth and a band called Big Joanie last night. Both amazing in their own way.
> 
> Also I am going to see Ben Watts in the spring. Will he be crap? Jeopardy!!!


I've seen Big Joanie and enjoyed them and tried to see them at simple things festival in Bristol but the venue they were playing in was too packed and they were only letting  one in one out.....


----------



## 8115 (Nov 14, 2019)

kalidarkone said:


> I've seen Big Joanie and enjoyed them and tried to see them at simple things festival in Bristol but the venue they were playing in was too packed and they were only letting  one in one out.....


The sound wasn't great last night but they really made me think which is pretty rare in a gig.


----------



## 8115 (Nov 14, 2019)

Actually I take that back about the sound. It was a sound I'm not used to and it probably also goes back to that thing about black women having to be twice as good to get anywhere, I'll admit if it was 3 white women I'd probably have been raving.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 14, 2019)

im on way to a last-minute invite to Giant Swan


----------



## killer b (Nov 14, 2019)

Yesssss


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 15, 2019)

8115 said:


> The sound wasn't great last night but they really made me think which is pretty rare in a gig.


About what?


8115 said:


> Actually I take that back about the sound. It was a sound I'm not used to and it probably also goes back to that thing about black women having to be twice as good to get anywhere, I'll admit if it was 3 white women I'd probably have been raving.


Can you explain more - I'm not getting what your mean, but I am interested.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 15, 2019)

Lightning Bolt has got to be the loudest gig I've ever been to! Definitely time to get some ear plugs. I enjoyed it, more for the social side. Prefer loud and heavy with more heavy and less chaotic rhythm and some tune.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 15, 2019)

giant swan was of course great! i managed 20 minutes solid of sober rave trance, people who had seen them a lot before said it was about as straight banging techno as they do. perfect for a thursday; i want to see them in a club next time. 

kalidarkone  i reckon ultra loud gigs like that are totally uncontrollable and random. i saw guitar wolf on monday and they sounded wonderful; last year i said id never see them again, it was a very similar gig just it left me feeling deaf and exhausted. ive seen lightning bolt and had it just be an irritating buzz, and others it is transcendental. i am just a sucker for giving those bands one more chance tho!


----------



## belboid (Nov 16, 2019)

kalidarkone said:


> Lightning Bolt has got to be the loudest gig I've ever been to! Definitely time to get some ear plugs. I enjoyed it, more for the social side. Prefer loud and heavy with more heavy and less chaotic rhythm and some tune.


did you get the weird Icelandic alien disco as well, beforehand (Dj Flugvel Og Geimskip)?  Not what I was expecting from a Lightning Bolt support.  Quite marvellous though.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 16, 2019)

belboid said:


> did you get the weird Icelandic alien disco as well, beforehand (Dj Flugvel Og Geimskip)?  Not what I was expecting from a Lightning Bolt support.  Quite marvellous though.



Yes but tbh I was too busy catching up with old old mates.


----------



## braindancer (Nov 18, 2019)

Saw the mighty Earth in Brighton on Saturday - absolutely superb as always....


----------



## hash tag (Nov 18, 2019)

Ghost @ Wembley on Friday.


----------



## chandlerp (Nov 18, 2019)

Supposed to be going to Electric Six on Wednesday in Manchester but the tickets were purchased over a year ago and no idea where they are.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 18, 2019)

Julia Jacklin in a couple of weeks 

Saw Heilung weekend before last but it was rather spoiled by a high quotient of wankers in the audience


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 18, 2019)

I saw Kate Tempest last night who was excellent  She asked people to put phones away after pulling a few daft poses at the start. I think everyone obliged


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Nov 20, 2019)

Giant Swan on Saturday did not disappoint. RIchard Dawson tomorrow, if I'm not careful that might be my last gig of the year.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 21, 2019)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Giant Swan on Saturday did not disappoint. RIchard Dawson tomorrow, if I'm not careful that might be my last gig of the year.



I'm at Richard Dawson tonight. Still fancy Dame Area on Sunday but I've bought cinema tickets without thinking so need to check set times now.

Blanck Mass on 2nd December and Bad Breeding 7th still to go. Got a ticket for Shellac but election work means I won't get to go.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Nov 21, 2019)

Part 2 said:


> I'm at Richard Dawson tonight. Still fancy Dame Area on Sunday but I've bought cinema tickets without thinking so need to check set times now.
> 
> Blanck Mass on 2nd December and Bad Breeding 7th still to go. Got a ticket for Shellac but election work means I won't get to go.



Oooh forgot about Shellac! Few mates are going to see Dame Area, think I'll probs end up going.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 21, 2019)

I was considering going to see Shellac but it's a traipse to Cardiff and I'm there next week to see Fat White Family.


----------



## jjuice (Nov 21, 2019)

Steve Hillage & Gong tomorrow in Cardiff, I'm expecting quality I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 22, 2019)

Richard Dawson was fucking fantastic last night. 

Someone just texted me about Girls in Synthesis tonight, reckons I might like it so I'm gonna have a listen.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 22, 2019)

killer b said:


> Right - King Champion Sounds were fucking amazing tonight - they're playing Bath tomorrow and London on Tuesday. YOU MUST GO.
> 
> The support here was a band with a couple of ex members of chumbawamba - i wasn't a fan of chumbawamba, but these guys were great. (they're called interrobang)



I saw Interrobang supporting The Ex last Saturday without knowing their history and they were exceptional - really tight and a great curmudgeonly performance from Dunstan.


----------



## killer b (Nov 22, 2019)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I saw Interrobang supporting The Ex last Saturday without knowing their history and they were exceptional - really tight and a great curmudgeonly performance from Dunstan.
> 
> View attachment 190736


surprisingly great aren't they?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 22, 2019)

killer b said:


> surprisingly great aren't they?



Just a bit! I was there with Mellysingsdoom formerly of this parish and my regular OTO mate and we were all blown away.


----------



## killer b (Nov 22, 2019)

The guitarist was also in some awful band in a former life too - Regular Fries? 

I don't think any of them get paid anymore, but at least they're making good music now huh


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 23, 2019)

Off to Bath later to see W.H. Lung at Moles.
Proggy/psychedelic. I wasn't that keen when I heard them but fell in love with them live at the simple things festival.
I could not stop myself from moving and all the beardy geeks and the bass player were staring at me.... I think they thought I was off my head....but I was just moved....


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 27, 2019)

Anyone need a ticket to the sold-out fat white family show at Earth, Dec 5th? Pregoblin support. I don't want to go any more.


----------



## killer b (Nov 27, 2019)

Boris are touring next month with Arabrot, should be a sweet show. MONO on the London show too!!

2019.12.13 (FRI) UK London, Oval Space w/MONO, Envy, Svalbard
....
2019.12.14 (SAT) UK Norwich, Arts Centre
....
2019.12.15 (SUN) UK Leicester, Y Theatre
.....
2019.12.16 (MON) UK Manchester, Gorilla
.....
2019.12.17 (TUE) UK Glasgow, Classic Grand
.....
2019.12.18 (WED) UK Leeds, Brudenell Social Club


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 28, 2019)

i just saw the first gig of Adulkt Life, the first band chris of Huggy Bear has done since Huggy Bear. was really stunning... just guitar, drums and vocal... simple but intricate perfect, cliche-free hardcore, truly amazing lyrics, free jazz influenced group playing... words fail me in describing it but just go see them if you have a chance, it is serious intense


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 28, 2019)

... this band/guy also played and made a very impressive trance-inducing sound (prob worked better live at high volume)... it was a sick night:


the experiment of vaping a load of high grade weed rather than drinking alcohol DEFINITELY worked very successfully for this gig, I reckon I will continue. I also feel fine today.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 28, 2019)

Went to see Fat White Family in Cardiff last night. I enjoyed it but imo the sound was terrible.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 28, 2019)

kalidarkone said:


> Went to see Fat White Family in Cardiff last night. I enjoyed it but imo the sound was terrible.



Saw them in Glasgow the other night.  Wasn't fully sure what to expect and thought they were amazing.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 28, 2019)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Saw them in Glasgow the other night.  Wasn't fully sure what to expect and thought they were amazing.


Yes they are amazing and they blew me away the first time I saw them. IME it was the sound engineer at fault and I was not standing in a great place. (I forget to stand in front of the sound desk) One chap said the sound at the tramshed can be quite off. Another mate said that the sound was brilliant. I myself was not in a good space so might of been that it all sounded wrong .....like drinking slightly off milk.....


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 28, 2019)

I'm sure I overheard someone say the sound at the Glasgow gig was a but iffy.  I kinda wandered about and took the show in from a few spots (QMU has different levels) - and was decently pissed - so didn't really notice.


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 3, 2019)

Just back from Dizraeli gig. He is playing his new album. I utterly love him. Now have 2 copies of his CD as felt the need to support his endeavours a bit more (will give away as a gift).


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 4, 2019)

Enjoyed Sharon Shannon, Talisk & We Banjo 3 at the Celtic Xmas session the other night. Fantastic musicians!


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 6, 2019)

rutabowa said:


> Anyone need a ticket to the sold-out fat white family show at Earth, Dec 5th? Pregoblin support. I don't want to go any more.


well noone bought my ticket so I ended up going. much to my surprise they are still pretty amazing live, I was fully expecting to be just irritated but they really do still have it. Still don't get the fuss about pregoblin though, now them I was irritated by.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 6, 2019)

John Head at St George's Hall tonight.


----------



## plurker (Dec 6, 2019)

moonsi til said:


> Just back from Dizraeli gig. He is playing his new album. I utterly love him. Now have 2 copies of his CD as felt the need to support his endeavours a bit more (will give away as a gift).



Yeah!
I saw him a couple weeks ago as part of a collab with Debris Stevenson and Amy Fitz Doyley. He stole the show for me.  
Will have to look out his own work - any pointers where to start?


----------



## Dr. Furface (Dec 9, 2019)

Cafe Oto just announced that 75 Dollar Bill will play an extra show at 5pm on Thurs 19th - their evening show being already sold out.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 10, 2019)

Unexpectedly going to see the marvellous Self-Esteem do a piano show next week. So looking forward to it. There is even a chance I may start to feel festive!


----------



## mx wcfc (Dec 10, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> Unexpectedly going to see the marvellous Self-Esteem do a piano show next week. So looking forward to it. There is even a chance I may start to feel festive!


Basingstoke Punk night is Friday at the Irish Centre.  The Deckchairs and Geezapunks.  Not what this thread is about though.

You are missing a good gig.


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 11, 2019)

Went to see Dweezil Zappa last night at Leeds Town Hall. Dweezil is not as talented a guitarist as his old man but makes a very good fist of it - especially with some of his multi-instrumentalist side musicians. One lass in particular- Scheila Gonzalez - was amazing on sax, flute and vocals (as was the fella filling the Ike Willis/Ray Collins/Flo & Eddie roles). Opened with Yellow Snow followed by all of Hot Rats then an extended set of picks from “You are What You Is” and “Freak Out” - nearly 3 hours worth so eat your heart out Springsteen! 

(& I remembered all the words to “Charlie’s Enormous Mouth”)


----------



## ska invita (Dec 11, 2019)

Thundercat in April, London and Manchester
I'm not a massive fan tbh, but I'd like to be won over


----------



## Mattym (Dec 11, 2019)

Squarepusher in Nottingham in May!


----------



## Athos (Dec 17, 2019)

This morning I got tickets to see Dean Wareham play Galaxie 500's 'On Fire' (and more) in April.  I go to a lot of gigs, but this is the one that's had me most excited for a while.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 17, 2019)

Dammit Athos, that would have been a great Xmas present for Mr K but looks like it's all sold out.


----------



## Athos (Dec 17, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> Dammit Athos, that would have been a great Xmas present for Mr K but looks like it's all sold out.



Wow, they went quick!  Only went on sale at 0900.

Register with ticket swap; bound to be a few come up for sale, there.  (It's also quite good for selling spares.)

Ps Your husband has good taste!


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 17, 2019)

Spoke too soon, in fact it's fine and I've snagged us the tickets  Cheers for the heads up!


----------



## Athos (Dec 17, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> Spoke too soon, in fact it's fine and I've snagged us the tickets  Cheers for the heads up!


 Great!


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 5, 2020)

Not exactly upcoming  , but my *best* Xmas present was festivaldeb getting two *Nick Cave* tickets for Cardiff, Sunday 3rd May. Utterly unexpected -- I'd thought we were going to rule this one out because of expense ....

Any excuse to go to Glastonbury, this , but at the Boccabar there *Mark Chadwick* will be doing a solo gig on Saturday 3rd February. Supported by the truly excellent *Funke and the Two Tone Baby plus others*. We booked a room at the Glastonbury Premier Inn, as well as the actual tickets  ... loads of festival pals will also be coming to this gig

We also have tickets (mid-February) for the *Levellers* gig at Port Talbot theatre.  Completely sold out gig,  it's a really small venue


----------



## moonsi til (Jan 5, 2020)

plurker said:


> Yeah!
> I saw him a couple weeks ago as part of a collab with Debris Stevenson and Amy Fitz Doyley. He stole the show for me.
> Will have to look out his own work - any pointers where to start?




I discovered him when he was playing as Dizraeli & The Small Gods & saw them a few times at gigs & festivals then soon after caught solo performances of him more poetry driven. He also does a weekly show on Soho Radio called ‘scan your biscuits’.

So would probably suggest listen to him with The Small Gods. I can’t get enough of his new album.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 10, 2020)

I got a jpegmafia ticket for the end of February


----------



## moonsi til (Jan 10, 2020)

Got ‘oh sees’ ticket for Brum today for May - went on sale today & already down to last 50 tickets!


----------



## Mattym (Jan 11, 2020)

Just back in from Fontaines DC at Rock City- wow!!!


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 15, 2020)

Going to see Jah Wobble this Saturday - looking forward to a heavy evening’s dubbing


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 19, 2020)

Jah Wobble was brilliant - my internal organs have been cruelly rearranged by the heaviest of bass lines


----------



## killer b (Jan 20, 2020)

Jeffrey Lewis is doing a last-minute solo show at Freds Ale House in Levenshulme (Manchester) this evening. I'd go except for these children - everyone else should go instead.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 20, 2020)

seeformiles said:


> Jah Wobble was brilliant - my internal organs have been cruelly rearranged by the heaviest of bass lines
> 
> View attachment 196119


Hmmmm been pondering on whether to get a ticket for the 31st. Brexit night.......


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 20, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> Hmmmm been pondering on whether to get a ticket for the 31st. Brexit night.......



He was a bit of a BNP fan at one time so I'm sure it'll be a fab night for him....


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 20, 2020)

Special Interest from new Orleans are in the uk in february/March, psyched to see them


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 20, 2020)

Nanker Phelge said:


> He was a bit of a BNP fan at one time so I'm sure it'll be a fab night for him....



I’m aware he was honest enough to express his decision to ponder voting for them but, in the event, he didn’t and his choices and collaborations ever since have proved the opposite of that. I have no problems with him or his music. He could have brushed over that episode and not have included it in his autobiography but he didn’t so Fair play to him and I I respect his honesty for it.


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 20, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> Hmmmm been pondering on whether to get a ticket for the 31st. Brexit night.......



He made it quite clear during the gig that he wasn’t for Brexit either - with a lot of humour too.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 20, 2020)

seeformiles said:


> I’m aware he was honest enough to express his decision to ponder voting for them but, in the event, he didn’t and his choices and collaborations ever since have proved the opposite of that. I have no problems with him or his music. He could have brushed over that episode and not have included it in his autobiography but he didn’t so Fair play to him and I I respect his honesty for it.



Regardless, he is very good live (as long as the person mixing the sound knows their shit)


----------



## killer b (Jan 20, 2020)

rutabowa said:


> Special Interest from new Orleans are in the uk in february/March, psyched to see them



this is good!

MARCH 2020 UK TOUR

05 Mar LONDON Static Shock Fest SOLD OUT
09 Mar BRIGHTON Pipeline
10 Mar MANCHESTER Yes
11 Mar GLASGOW Nice n Sleazy
12 Mar BRISTOL Exchange
13 Mar CARDIFF Tiny Rebel
14 Mar LONDON Peckham Audio


----------



## killer b (Jan 20, 2020)

fucking tuesday in Manchester though.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 20, 2020)

1st london gig sold out fast (static shock fest always does tho), I'm off to peckham one. Cant foresee them making it back over here really.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 22, 2020)

Mannequin Pussy next month, woohoo


----------



## big eejit (Jan 23, 2020)

Felice Brothers on UK tour right now. One of the best live bands. 





__





						Tour - The Felice Brothers
					






					www.thefelicebrothers.com


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 23, 2020)

Pigs x 7 have a couple of album gigs up here in April to launch a new album, so I’m going to try and get to one of them.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 23, 2020)

killer b said:


> Jeffrey Lewis is doing a last-minute solo show at Freds Ale House in Levenshulme (Manchester) this evening. I'd go except for these children - everyone else should go instead.



Holy shit how did I miss this.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 23, 2020)

Of all places.


----------



## killer b (Jan 23, 2020)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Holy shit how did I miss this.


Sorry mate, I was going to tag you but your name slipped my mind in the moment


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 23, 2020)

killer b said:


> Sorry mate, I was going to tag you but your name slipped my mind in the moment



No worries, I was busy Monday anyways. 

Going to see Special Interest though.


----------



## killer b (Jan 27, 2020)

Bang on a Can Allstars are playing at the RNCM (Manchester) next month - presumably touring too.









						Bang On A Can All Stars - Royal Northern College of Music
					

The RNCM is a leading international conservatoire and live music venue in the heart of Manchester



					www.rncm.ac.uk


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 28, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX this thursday


----------



## moonsi til (Jan 29, 2020)

Holy Fuck - April 27th.


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 5, 2020)

I've been wanting to see Sun Kil Moon live for years but kept missing out for one reason or another... but I just got tickets for him at the Union Chapel, which is just perfect!


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Feb 5, 2020)

I'm going watching Cock Sparrer in manc in September


----------



## Maggot (Feb 9, 2020)

belboid said:


> Just bought my Cope tickets.  Sheffield, Leeds, Nottingham AND Manchester, I can't remember the last tour when I could get to so many gigs so easily.


Saw Julian Cope last night in London, really enjoyed it.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 9, 2020)

I got Lee Scratch Perry, Caribou & Thom Yorke coming up.  First of those isn't until end March.


----------



## killer b (Feb 11, 2020)

Damo Suzuki is playing Yes in Manc on Thursday, with Jez Kerr from A Certain Ratio in the backing band. Looks good.


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 12, 2020)

Steve Hillage band in October


----------



## Wilf (Feb 13, 2020)

Maggot said:


> Saw Julian Cope last night in London, really enjoyed it.


Tempted to go to see him in Newcastle tomorrow. Trouble is, it's all standing (I think) and I'm a bit crocked at the moment.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 13, 2020)

moonsi til said:


> Steve Hillage band in October


Seen them twice over the last year - before that was about 40 years ago at a free festival (Deeply Vale)!


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 15, 2020)

Just bought tickets to see the lovely eggs in April, Om in May and maybe Flatworms in June.....but not fond of the Thekla as a venue.


----------



## MBV (Feb 15, 2020)

See Angel Olsen in September


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 16, 2020)

I’m toying with buying Angel Olsen tickets.


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 16, 2020)

Mannequin Pussy last night were AMAZING. Didn't know either of the bands they were supporting; stuck around for Spanish Love Songs who turned out to be earnest underwhelming power pop of the most MOR sort, and so left before the Menzingers who were headlining.


----------



## blocky sprites (Feb 16, 2020)

I'm really looking forward to The Leaf Library and The Cold Spells at Paper Dress Vintage this Tuesday.


----------



## killer b (Feb 19, 2020)

Salford's _Sounds from the Other City_ festival is on 2nd of May - they haven't announced the full lineup yet, but what they have announced is shaping up to be incredible: the Now Wave / Yes stage alone is worth the entry price (currently 30 quid)

*ALL HANDS ON DECK  –  ANDY VOTEL (DJ SET) –  AOIFE NESSA FRANCES  –  BBC PHILHARMONIC X UNCLASSIFIED W/ HATIS NOIT & ABEL SELAOCOE  –  BEAK> 
CHIPS WITH EVERYTHING  –  COWTOWN  –  EMANUEL J BURTON  –  FATTY ACID  CABARET  –  GOOD MORNING  –  GROTBAGS  –  GRUFF RHYS  –  HANDLE
HARPOON  –  HILARY & THE HATE CRIMES  –  HOLODRUM  –  HOUSEWIVES  –  HUMINT  –  JUKE JOINT  –  KISS ME AGAIN  –  LA PRESIDENTA  –  MALI HAYES
MANCHESTER CAMERATA PERFORM TERRY RILEY’S ‘IN C’  –  MARACUYA  –  NURIA GRAHAM  –  ORGANIC ZIP  –  OUT OF QUIET  –  PLANNINGTOROCK 
SELF ESTEEM  –  SNOWY  –  STEALING SHEEP  –  STEPHEN MALLINDER  –  STRAWBERRY GUY  –  WARREN SCHOENBRIGHT  –  WU-LU*


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Feb 19, 2020)

Saw Housewives at Soup last year, they are brilliant live. I'll be there!


----------



## killer b (Feb 19, 2020)

I've foolishly booked to go on holiday that weekend.


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 22, 2020)

Current tickets..

Special Interest
TOTS +Gum Takes Tooth
Bilge Pump
Luminous Bodies+Bruxa Maria
Pigx7

Saw Beak> and Snapped Ankles the other week at The Ritz, decided I'm over going to gigs that big. Beak> did that thing of reading out bad reviews as though it was something nobody else has ever done, that was enough to make me decide I didn't like them....along with every song sounding like the same early Pink Floyd tune I couldn't put my finger on. Snapped Ankles were a bit repetitive aswell. At least it was free.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 22, 2020)

rutabowa said:


> 1st london gig sold out fast (static shock fest always does tho), I'm off to peckham one. Cant foresee them making it back over here really.


Peckham Audio is a great venue 

Big On U revival night planned, 7 November @The Forum, Tackhead, African Head Charge, Creation Rebel, Adrian Sherwood plus god knows what else.


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 24, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Peckham Audio is a great venue


ahh it's changed venue now, it's now at "The Waiting Room" in stoke newington... which I never heard of... nearer home I guess but I was looking forward to seeing peckham audio. I wonder why it moved.


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 24, 2020)

oh damn it the Waiting Room is just a new name for the basement of the 3 Crowns. not great at all from what i remember


----------



## ska invita (Feb 24, 2020)

rutabowa said:


> oh damn it the Waiting Room is just a new name for the basement of the 3 Crowns. not great at all from what i remember


I've been dragged along there once and it was good - sounded loud anyway. Simple squareish loud room.


----------



## what (Feb 24, 2020)

Off to see Emily Capell again. Friday at Dingwalls


----------



## Winot (Feb 26, 2020)

Mogwai playing the Roundhouse next February 

I don't think I've ever booked a gig that far in advance. This seems to be a trend in theatre too - booking periods of 1 year plus. Presumably to maximise cashflow.


----------



## belboid (Feb 26, 2020)

Winot said:


> Mogwai playing the Roundhouse next February
> 
> I don't think I've ever booked a gig that far in advance. This seems to be a trend in theatre too - booking periods of 1 year plus. Presumably to maximise cashflow.


bloody Mancs Victoria Warehouse is their northern date.  Appalling venue, so fuck it.


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 26, 2020)

Glasgow Hydra seems equally unpopular going by comments on social media


----------



## killer b (Feb 26, 2020)

all the big venues in manchester are shit, mind.


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 26, 2020)

Yea, they did play the Bridgewater once although I missed it...not sure they've ever played the Apollo, that would be my preference at that size but generally speaking I'm through with gigs that big.


----------



## belboid (Feb 26, 2020)

according to wiki, Victoria & the Apollo both hold 3,500, I'd have thought the former was way bigger.  In which case, wtf would anyone go for that dump? It has its faults, but the Apollo is a _proper _venue.

If it was 5k, almost understandable, there are no decent venues that size in the north, hardly any down south either (3 maybe)


----------



## belboid (Feb 27, 2020)

belboid said:


> Just bought my Cope tickets.  Sheffield, Leeds, Nottingham AND Manchester, I can't remember the last tour when I could get to so many gigs so easily.


bugger, Brum, Leeds & Sheffield postponed.  and mrsb is playing a gig the night that Sheffield has been rearranged for.


----------



## nick (Feb 27, 2020)

cheeky ask. Should anyone happen to be holding an extra ticket for Meatraffle on Friday - I'd be happy to take it off you, since we are 1 short
thanks on the off chance

ETA - please ignore - (if you haven't done so already). Managed to buy another


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 29, 2020)

Indonesian gabba fusion. Love cafe oto.


----------



## klang (Feb 29, 2020)

rutabowa said:


> oh damn it the Waiting Room is just a new name for the basement of the 3 Crowns. not great at all from what i remember


they sorted their pa and depending on the engineer it can sound very good in there now.


----------



## killer b (Feb 29, 2020)

rutabowa said:


> Indonesian gabba fusion. Love cafe oto.



EP64 are brilliant too, looks like a good show


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 29, 2020)

killer b said:


> EP64 are brilliant too, looks like a good show


Yeh it was that I was going for originally, but the headliner sounds pretty tempting too


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 11, 2020)

Saw Special Interest last night. Still got Glasgow, Cardiff, Bristol and London gigs this week. Very much recommended.


----------



## killer b (Mar 11, 2020)

ah, I really wanted to go to that, they sound great


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 12, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Big On U revival night planned, 7 November @The Forum, Tackhead, African Head Charge, Creation Rebel, Adrian Sherwood plus god knows what else


Does look good. Just after my birthday too.


Back to the days of my (relative) youth...

There was talk of Gary Clail appearing - he's been playing a few gigs at The Dublin Castle recently.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 12, 2020)

Part 2 said:


> Saw Special Interest last night. Still got Glasgow, Cardiff, Bristol and London gigs this week. Very much recommended.



Was great!


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 13, 2020)

I might be interested in that On-U Sound gig


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 13, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> I might be interested in that On-U Sound gig


Tickets went on sale today - £40 a shot, but it'll be starting at 6pm...


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 13, 2020)

Got someone looking into guest list...£40 is my upper limit for gigs thesedays and I'm not fond of crowds that big anymore.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 14, 2020)

Also up for the on-u sound gig... seems wildly irresponsible to suggest an urbs meet up beforehand at the moment but that might be good.


----------



## mr steev (Mar 14, 2020)

I've got Julian Cope next week, then Tankus The Henge, The Lovely Eggs and Holy Fuck in April. I'm not feeling that confident they're all going to happen at the moment though


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 14, 2020)

I've got Dean Wareham in April and then Reverend Horton Heat in May - will be gutted if the latter doesn't go ahead, I've been waiting ages to see him again.


----------



## 8115 (Mar 14, 2020)

I missed Ben Watts because I had a semi panic attack two hours prior and my friend who usually encourages me is terrified of the cvirus so was happy for me to stay in. 

UK Subs at xmas, taking the rest of the year off, although I'm volunteering at Folk East so if anyone has any good folk recs post 'em here.


----------



## waxoyl (Mar 14, 2020)

I've got roughneck riot ,pizza tramp ,and tim loud, two weeks time in warrington. loads of other gigs all off now fucking sad.  uk subs next xmas hopefully.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 14, 2020)

Part 2 said:


> Saw Special Interest last night. Still got Glasgow, Cardiff, Bristol and London gigs this week. Very much recommended.


Just came back from london gig, was amazing. New favourite band. Their new songs slay. If that was the last gig that ever happens then it was a good one. I guess they're stranded in this country now anyway.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 14, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Also up for the on-u sound gig... seems wildly irresponsible to suggest an urbs meet up beforehand at the moment but that might be good.


Up for this


----------



## belboid (Mar 16, 2020)

Unsurprisingly, the re-arranged Julian Cope gigs have all been cancelled again.  Bugger


----------



## killer b (Mar 16, 2020)

I'm cancelling all the gigs I've booked in for the next few months - can't see many other things going ahead from this week


----------



## belboid (Mar 16, 2020)

aye, i doubt they'll be much till september at the earliest.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 16, 2020)

Cafe OTO still open for now but streaming their Thurston Moore gig tonight and encourgaging people to buy merch / downloads from them to keep them ticking over:




__





						COVID UPDATE ← Cafe OTO
					






					www.cafeoto.co.uk


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2020)

I'd be very surprised if there's any big gigs going ahead this weekend. Not even sure if any small ones/pub gigs will be able to happen either, but everything in my band's diary looks to be scrubbed out.


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 17, 2020)

There's a lot of online gigs being organised.  This one looks worthy, and there's a couple of my fav artistes involved.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 18, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Cafe OTO still open for now but streaming their Thurston Moore gig tonight and encourgaging people to buy merch / downloads from them to keep them ticking over:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zero chance of the Gabber Modus Operandi one april 2nd going ahead.... I'll give them the ticket money


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 18, 2020)

In the spirit of keeping myself hopeful and have something to look forward to I've bough a ticket to see the viagra boys in November


----------



## waxoyl (Mar 18, 2020)

got tickets for haste /pizza tramp in September hastings at crowleys  all other gigs cancelled for now.


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 8, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> I've got Dean Wareham in April and then Reverend Horton Heat in May - will be gutted if the latter doesn't go ahead, I've been waiting ages to see him again.



Rev HH has been rescheduled to same day next year  Something to look forward to, at least. 

It makes me sad every time I see this thread with no new posts  Necessarily furloughed.


----------



## kavenism (Apr 9, 2020)

I can't see that this has been raised before but Cafe Oto are having a big online auction to try and off-set some of the losses from not being able to stage gigs at the moment.





__





						Covid-19 Fundraiser Auction ← Cafe OTO
					






					www.cafeoto.co.uk
				




For those who have been you'll know what a unique and special venue this is. They're run on a shoestring at the best of times so the current situation is undoubtedly hitting them and their lovely staff hard.
If you're into folk, jazz, experimental stuff there might well be something to take your fancy at the auction. 
I'm bidding on the Luc Ferrari posters, I've got fuck all else to spend money on at the moment.


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 14, 2020)

rutabowa said:


> I've been wanting to see Sun Kil Moon live for years but kept missing out for one reason or another... but I just got tickets for him at the Union Chapel, which is just perfect!


postponed from May 2020 to... February 2021. That sounds realistic at least.


----------



## belboid (May 13, 2020)

Delines touring next year.   Including Pocklington, bizarrely.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 19, 2020)

Brilliant, thanks belboid - tickets bought!


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 20, 2020)

#southlondonartslab

Should kill some time.
And The Little Chill

Matt Black
Banco de Gaia
Mixmaster Morris 22:00 tonight & Sunday



Little Chill


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 21, 2020)

The Little Chill — World Harmony
					






					www.campfire.world
				




Been real nice day

Soulford n LX
Norman Jay 
Mixmaster Morris
Don't know next two
Youth 
Chris Cocco 

Hope next year be better 2021


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 3, 2020)

On the strength of her latest album, I now have a ticket for Jessie Ware in Glasgow next April.


----------



## MBV (Aug 4, 2020)

Angel Olsen gigs in September cancelled


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 4, 2020)

Not surprisingly really. I still have a couple of rescheduled gigs on the radar for October, but realistically my next gig now is April.. Even that, I wouldn't place a bet on!


----------



## killer b (Aug 5, 2020)

A mate who runs a couple of grassroots live music venues got in touch yesterday to say that there's arts council funding available to make gigs in smaller venues viable over the next 6 months or so - the capacity of his venues will now be about 30 and about 20, so they're going to be quite strange gigs... but I guess we can probably expect to see stuff starting up again - after a fashion - quite soon.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 14, 2020)

rutabowa said:


> postponed from May 2020 to... February 2021. That sounds realistic at least.


Just had an email saying this rescheduled sun kil moon gig has now been cancelled. Googled it, only to discover that mark kozelek has just had several accusations of "sexual misconduct". 2020 strikes again.


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 30, 2020)

I have one gig that hasn't been cancelled or rescheduled for December. It’s Dizraeli with an orchestra in Bristol. Dizraeli playing his new album I’m full was my last gig of 2019 & my last gig.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 30, 2020)

Got tickets for Roisin Murphy this time next year!  🥳


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 5, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> In the spirit of keeping myself hopeful and have something to look forward to I've bough a ticket to see the viagra boys in November


Postponed.......
But Thee oh sees still going ahead on Nov 5th- seated table service. Going with two mates.....but I go to a lot of gigs on my own and as the new normal seems to be tables of 6 or 4 I'm wondering if I'll be able to ever have a table for one?

I've got Crack Cloud at end of Nov but not sure if the venue will be open and its a covid nightmare in terms of venue lay out, toilets, ventilation....

I've just emailed one venue to ask if its going to be possible to get a table for one....


----------



## Sunray (Oct 5, 2020)

I have a ticket to see Amon Tobin, if I ever actually see him, it will take some beating in terms of the time between buying the ticket and going to the gig. Recently cancelled and no date yet.  I’m suspecting it’s going to be over two years.

I’m starting to worry there’ll be hardly anywhere left to see bands once we get passed Covid-19.


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Oct 30, 2020)

If it goes ahead


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 30, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> Postponed.......
> But Thee oh sees still going ahead on Nov 5th- seated table service. Going with two mates.....but I go to a lot of gigs on my own and as the new normal seems to be tables of 6 or 4 I'm wondering if I'll be able to ever have a table for one?
> 
> I've got Crack Cloud at end of Nov but not sure if the venue will be open and its a covid nightmare in terms of venue lay out, toilets, ventilation....
> ...


Oh sees postponed till May 2021.....tbh im relieved and I wouldn't have gone if it was still going ahead.


----------



## Hearse Pileup (Nov 26, 2020)

Sunray said:


> I’m starting to worry there’ll be hardly anywhere left to see bands once we get passed Covid-19.



I feel like this was becomming a problem pre-covid, post-covid it definitely seems like it'll be much worse.


----------



## killer b (Nov 26, 2020)

this is on, London crew - would defo go if I was nearby...


----------



## Sunray (Nov 26, 2020)

killer b said:


> this is on, London crew - would defo go if I was nearby...




Nice, thanks killer b

I'm a fan of TotS, esp their Field in England thing they did, which I saw live at the Hackney Empire.

Three of us booked a royal box :-D need to get out of the house.


----------



## killer b (Nov 26, 2020)

Sunray said:


> Nice, thanks killer b
> 
> I'm a fan of TotS, esp their Field in England thing they did, which I saw live at the Hackney Empire.
> 
> Three of us booked a royal box :-D need to get out of the house.


Have you heard Utopia Strong yet? It's Steve Davis' band, and they are surprisingly excellent...

Have a great night - I wish I was going!


----------



## killer b (Dec 9, 2020)

Sunray said:


> Nice, thanks killer b
> 
> I'm a fan of TotS, esp their Field in England thing they did, which I saw live at the Hackney Empire.
> 
> Three of us booked a royal box :-D need to get out of the house.


how was it??


----------



## Sunray (Dec 9, 2020)

It was good to go see a band again.  Steve Davis is doing modular synths live.  I have Utopia Strong down as an ambient noise band. Pretty decent.   Was fun to have a royal box. Quite secluded.  

TotS are great.

The Clapham Grand takes the piss for drinks prices though, 6 quid for a bottle of beer.  
I do look forward to the post-vaccine gig.


----------



## braindancer (Feb 24, 2021)

I just bought a gig ticket!

Hey Colossus in Brighton in October!

Woop woop.  Who knows whether it will happen - but it felt good buying a ticket


----------



## killer b (Feb 24, 2021)

One of the guys from Kraftwerk is playing my local boozer on my birthday, that's not til December though...


----------



## belboid (Feb 24, 2021)

I have two gig tickets, both in September. Heaven 17 doing when they were Human League and Luke Haines with Peter Buck.  Annoyingly, I was (and still half am) convinced the latter wasn't going too happen so booked something else to do that week as well/instead


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 24, 2021)

I've got a ticket for this in April, I wish they would hurry up and cancel it/reschedule.





						DigDat Tickets | O2 Forum Kentish Town London
					






					academymusicgroup.com


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Mar 14, 2021)

Anyone else notice an increase in prices since pre covid? It's to be expected but I've seen both Sleaford Mods and Lee Perry be announced recently. Tickets for them last time in Bristol were around about 23 quid but they're now north of 30!


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 14, 2021)

Just booked front row seats for Tommy Emmanuel at the RFT next year. Hoping to take my dad  Fingers crossed all round, eh!


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 16, 2021)

If this gig goes ahead it will be quite a party (atomic suplex are playing):


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 9, 2021)

I am really confused about when gigs will be happening again. I have 3 gigs booked for May and Early June and not one venue website that I've looked at is clear...(I mean I know its not out of the bag) so hard to be clear...but any inklings?

May 17th for opening of theatres, cinemas, concert venues is being banded about......but then full restrictions lifted on 21st of June all being well....

Anybody any clearer?


----------



## killer b (Apr 9, 2021)

concerts will only be allowed at half capacity from 17th May. I would be doubtful that anything booked for May or early June will go ahead unless it's been costed for with this in mind.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 9, 2021)

Just bought my first ticket in over a year. Hey Colossus at The White Hotel. Not til November so fingers crossed it'll go ahead by then.


----------



## braindancer (Apr 9, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> Just bought my first ticket in over a year. Hey Colossus at The White Hotel. Not til November so fingers crossed it'll go ahead by then.



Hey Colossus in Brighton in November will be my first gig too


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 9, 2021)

braindancer said:


> Hey Colossus in Brighton in November will be my first gig too



I've got a few rollovers that might happen before then. Meatraffle and Abab Shanti, maybe some others, I've lost track of some tickets tbh


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 13, 2021)

There are a handful of gigs at Cafe OTO in June - with distancing, tables etc. I am very excited


----------



## ska invita (Apr 13, 2021)

i is has tickets for corsica studios in.... october live in hope


----------



## killer b (Apr 15, 2021)

Part Chimp tour in... November. Preston Kick Off though! I think Gnod are starting their 2021 tour here too, dunno what that's about...


----------



## braindancer (Apr 15, 2021)

Yay- saw that earlier.  Sunday night for Brighton though...  not my favourite night for a gig but I can make an exception for the Chimps 😎


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 26, 2021)

Just bought a ticket to see For Those I Love in Glasgow in October.  So that will now be my first post lockdown gig, with Lee Scratch Perry in November and Jessie Ware in December, assuming all goes to plan.


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 27, 2021)

Oh sees postponed till May 2022. I think the ticket was originally for last year.


----------



## Athos (Apr 29, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> Self-Esteem tonight, aaaaarrrggghhhh!


Tickets on presale today (general release tomorrow); just snaffled a couple to see her at Heaven.


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 29, 2021)

Athos I also signed up for pre-sale access but when I click through, it's not letting me buy tickets  It says "use code to unlock tickets" but there isn't one.


----------



## Athos (Apr 29, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> Athos I also signed up for pre-sale access but when I click through, it's not letting me buy tickets  It says "use code to unlock tickets" but there isn't one.


PM incoming


----------



## BassJunkie (Apr 29, 2021)

Woo! Just got a ticket to see Self Esteem in November. First gig ticket for over a year. Makes me feel optimistic for the future.


----------



## BassJunkie (Apr 29, 2021)

I could see the code on my phone, but not the PC.


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 29, 2021)

Sorted! Cheers


----------



## killer b (May 4, 2021)

If you're in London check out this show at Kings Place from the Manchester Collective on 18th June - two pieces by Steve Reich, a new composition by Hannah Peel and a piece by David Lang - the 7pm is sold out but there's space in the 9pm at time of writing...









						Manchester Collective - Reich: Double Sextet • Contemporary • Kings Place
					

Manchester Collective’s latest show interrogates the darker side of the American dream, evoking the intrigue and momentum of New York City’s sleepless nights and crowded streets. Steve Reich’s signature throbbing masterpieces bookend the programme and set




					www.kingsplace.co.uk


----------



## belboid (May 5, 2021)

Booked tickets for Desertfest - a whole year away.  But, fuck it, a certain band of North America are playing, so why not?


----------



## May Kasahara (May 10, 2021)

killer b said:


> If you're in London check out this show at Kings Place from the Manchester Collective on 18th June - two pieces by Steve Reich, a new composition by Hannah Peel and a piece by David Lang - the 7pm is sold out but there's space in the 9pm at time of writing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers killer, just booked for me and Mr K  Looks excellent!


----------



## killer b (May 10, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> Cheers killer, just booked for me and Mr K  Looks excellent!


ah brill - let me know how it is: word is we won't get a northern performance until next year


----------



## killer b (May 14, 2021)

I can't go, but the Manchester Psych Fest lineup is fabulous and I wish I could go


----------



## belboid (May 14, 2021)

killer b said:


> I can't go, but the Manchester Psych Fest lineup is fabulous and I wish I could go
> 
> View attachment 268140


It looks bloody great.  We’ve got tix for Heaven17 doing the first two Human League albums.  A hometown celebration yada yada.  Three of the four of us now want to go to this instead, but…


----------



## killer b (May 19, 2021)

Just booked for this show next month in Manchester - pretty hyped!


----------



## hitmouse (May 20, 2021)

The Residents coming to Leeds in 2022:








						THE RESIDENTS - 50th Anniversary Tour
					

Buy tickets for THE RESIDENTS - 50th Anniversary Tour at Leeds Irish Centre from the official retailer, See Tickets.




					www.seetickets.com


----------



## Riff (May 21, 2021)

First live music since August tonight - Ken Bonsall and Dan Booth in Stockton.


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 16, 2021)

Run the Jewels touring in June 2022, Glasgow seems to be sold out already, think they're adding a second date though:








						Run The Jewels
					

Official Run The Jewels: RTJ4 Store




					runthejewels.com
				




Also fwiw, Dry Cleaning touring in Feb, trying to work out if the last ticket I bought for them will still be valid:




__





						Live
					





					drycleaning.plctrmm.to
				




Shopping also touring in Jan/Feb, now I look it up:








						Shopping
					

Shopping are propulsive bass lines, primitive disco-not-disco drums and guitar lines sharp as broken glass. The band was formed in 2012 by members Rachel Aggs (guitar), Billy Easter (bass) and Andrew Milk (drums), who've all done time in a plethora of notable UK DIY bands including Trash Kit and...




					shoppingfc.bandcamp.com


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 18, 2021)

killer b said:


> ah brill - let me know how it is: word is we won't get a northern performance until next year


Thanks so much for the tip off about this gig killer b - it was amazing, so joyful and invigorating  Incredible performance and you could see, and feel, the pleasure radiating off the musicians. Hannah Peel's piece was just gorgeous.


----------



## killer b (Jun 18, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> Thanks so much for the tip off about this gig killer b - it was amazing, so joyful and invigorating  Incredible performance and you could see, and feel, the pleasure radiating off the musicians. Hannah Peel's piece was just gorgeous.


yes! they're such an exciting ensemble aren't they?


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 18, 2021)

Very much so


----------



## killer b (Jun 18, 2021)

They're doing a prom this year, that looks decent too









						Manchester Collective
					

Fresh from the release of its debut recording, the dynamic Manchester Collective makes its Proms debut alongside genre-defying harpsichordist Mahan Esfahani.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 28, 2021)

Fucked Up touring in April 2022, tickets on sale on Wednesday: 




__





						fucked up
					






					www.fuckedup.cc


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 28, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Also fwiw, Dry Cleaning touring in Feb, trying to work out if the last ticket I bought for them will still be valid:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This may well not be relevant to anyone other than me, but my research seems to show that if you optimistically bought Dry Cleaning tickets in 2020, those should have been cancelled and refunded so you need to get new ones, but if you bought Shopping (or Porridge Radio) tickets, those should still be valid for their rescheduled tours.


----------



## killer b (Jul 9, 2021)

London crew should go and see Leeds based psychedelic witch-folk duo Hawthonn at Corsica Studios next week









						Hawthonn + Rotten Bliss + Jacken Elswyth Tickets | From Free | 16 Jul 2021 @ Corsica Studios, London | DICE
					

Baba Yaga's Hut Presents: Hawthonn + Rotten Bliss Corsica Studios July 8th 2021 £10 / 7:30 21st-Century Moon Musick. Drawing upon their experiences of the oc...




					dice.fm


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 10, 2021)

Bob Vylan touring:








						NEWS: Bob Vylan confirm UK tour for July & August 2021! | DEAD PRESS! | It's more than "just music" to us
					

London punks Bob Vylan have just confirmed dates of a headline UK tour, which will run through the latter half of July and through August too.



					www.deadpress.co.uk
				




Did a quick search to see who posted about BV, appears this may be of interest to AverageJoe kalidarkone ddraig and mx wcfc Also I've only just realised you're probably supposed to pronounce it like "villain" to rhyme with Dylan, for some reason I'd been thinking of it as like "vy-lan".


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 10, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Bob Vylan touring:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's bloody marvellous - thanks.  I have a note on the calendar, a reminder on my phone, and I've sent an email to my work email so I don't forget.  The Joiners is tiny - there won't be that many tickets.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 10, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Bob Vylan touring:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have communicated my dismay at Bristol not being on the list!  He promised me he is getting that sorted!   
Ta for thinking of me though hitmouse  😘


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 10, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> That's bloody marvellous - thanks.  I have a note on the calendar, a reminder on my phone, and I've sent an email to my work email so I don't forget.  The Joiners is tiny - there won't be that many tickets.


Have you bought a ticket?


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 10, 2021)

kalidarkone said:


> Have you bought a ticket?


Doh! On sale on the 12th....


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 10, 2021)

kalidarkone said:


> Have you bought a ticket?


They go on sale on Monday - that's what the reminders are for. 

It's not up on The Joiner's website yet.

eyeing up Guildford too.

(seen your second post now)


----------



## ddraig (Jul 10, 2021)

Ta
Yeah, no Cardiff date either! They played in the moon before knew, would have been great to see them there


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 11, 2021)

Yay! He's playing Tunbridge Wells Forum. Five miles from me.


----------



## Espresso (Jul 11, 2021)

Tickets have just gone on sale for this. So you could go to see Bob Vylan in Blackpool at Bootleg Social, have a day or two on the beach eating chips and then go to pretend Rebellion.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 11, 2021)

Espresso said:


> Tickets have just gone on sale for this. So you could go to see Bob Vylan in Blackpool at Bootleg Social, have a day or two on the beach eating chips and then go to pretend Rebellion.
> 
> View attachment 278091


I'm going to another festival that weekend which is a bummer.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 12, 2021)

ddraig kalidarkone 

Cardiff and Bristol now added (plus Milton Keynes and Norwich)!


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 12, 2021)

Thanks so much for tagging me mx wcfc

Just sent them a message thanking them.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 12, 2021)

fuck yeah!!!! nice one mx wcfc appreciated, ah man what a gig that'll be!!


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 12, 2021)

ddraig said:


> fuck yeah!!!! nice one mx wcfc appreciated, ah man what a gig that'll be!!


I think I might try to go to the one in Cardiff too!


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 12, 2021)

Anyone else seen this?  There's a footnote on the Bob Vylan poster about free +1 tickets, so I looked it up.........



			https://musicvenuetrust.com/the-national-lottery-revive-live-tour/
		


How's that going to work?  The Bob Vylan tour will sell out - The Joiners in Southampton is tiny - if every ticket holder brings a +1, they'll end up having to turn people away. Maybe they'll only be selling half the tickets based on capacity.

I mean it's a great offer, but I'd rather just get my hands on two tickets for the price of one.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 12, 2021)

That is weird and can't see it working for small venues like you say
The Moon in Cardiff isn't that big and will probably sell out too


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 12, 2021)

ddraig said:


> That is weird and can't see it working for small venues like you say
> The Moon in Cardiff isn't that big and will probably sell out too


Just had an FB post from the venue - there are only 100 tickets going on sale - so the assumption is that everyone will bring a +1.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 12, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> Anyone else seen this?  There's a footnote on the Bob Vylan poster about free +1 tickets, so I looked it up.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What difference does it make when all you have to do is buy a lottery ticket on the day of the gig.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 12, 2021)

ddraig said:


> That is weird and can't see it working for small venues like you say
> The Moon in Cardiff isn't that big and will probably sell out too


Isn't that the point to get these small venues at full capacity?


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 12, 2021)

kalidarkone said:


> What difference does it make when all you have to do is buy a lottery ticket on the day of the gig.


Since then I've seen a post from The Joiners in Southampton - they are only releasing 100 tickets, so even if everyone brings a +1 it won't be oversold.  All's good.  (as long as I get a tecket!)


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 12, 2021)

I'm really confused by why the Manchester date is happening in the basement of Yes, which also has another, larger, non-basement room which doesn't seem to be hosting any events that night. Supporting small venues is one thing but I'm not sure they need to be supporting small rooms?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 12, 2021)

kalidarkone said:


> Isn't that the point to get these small venues at full capacity?


Just wondering how the venue will keep a track of it if they don't know in advance


----------



## ddraig (Jul 12, 2021)

Only let me buy one ticket!


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 12, 2021)

I got a ticket for Bristol and Cardiff. If I don't get to Cardiff ddraig  you can have mine!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 12, 2021)

kalidarkone said:


> I got a ticket for Bristol and Cardiff. If I don't get to Cardiff ddraig  you can have mine!


Hope you do come!


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 12, 2021)

mx wcfc hitmouse you got one?


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 12, 2021)

kalidarkone said:


> mx wcfc hitmouse you got one?


Yep!  Two weeks time here!


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 12, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Only let me buy one ticket!


Same here.  Not a bad idea, given the get one free deal, and touts, unless you are trying to book for a bunch mates.  
Tickets are available on the venue website here, from 9pm.  I'm going to look to see if it has sold out.


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 12, 2021)

kalidarkone said:


> mx wcfc hitmouse you got one?


Not yet. Can anyone explain how exactly the free plus one thing works, like do I need to do it at the time of purchase or am I good to just buy one and then get a scratchcard at any point between now and the gig?


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 12, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Not yet. Can anyone explain how exactly the free plus one thing works, like do I need to do it at the time of purchase or am I good to just buy one and then get a scratchcard at any point between now and the gig?


Buy your ticket now, then on the day of the gig buy a lottery ticket and present it along with your ticket and plus 1......I think......


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 12, 2021)

All you need to do to qualify for this offer is to show that you are a *National Lottery* player, simply by showing a *National Lottery Ticket* or *Scratchcard* purchased in store or online/via *The National Lottery* app when you attend the gig.


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 12, 2021)

kalidarkone said:


> All you need to do to qualify for this offer is to show that you are a *National Lottery* player, simply by showing a *National Lottery Ticket* or *Scratchcard* purchased in store or online/via *The National Lottery* app when you attend the gig.


Cheers, that sounds simple enough. OK, I now have a ticket/two tickets.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 12, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Cheers, that sounds simple enough. OK, I now have a ticket/two tickets.


Which gig are you going to?  We have covered Southampton, Cardiff and Bristol so far......


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 12, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> Which gig are you going to?  We have covered Southampton, Cardiff and Bristol so far......


I'm going to Manchester, so broadening the geographical spread a tiny bit there.


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 18, 2021)

Kneecap touring Scotland and England in Sep and then Ireland in Oct/Nov, hard luck to Wales:








						Gigs — Kneecap
					






					www.kneecap.ie
				




Confusingly, the dates listed on that site are from before they were rescheduled, here's the actual England/Scotland dates:


10/10 tour name as well.


----------



## stackbandit (Jul 18, 2021)

Hosted by Kings HiFi with the usual selectors and some special guest MC's.
After restrictions being lifted you can expect full vibes at The Fox & Firkin, and dance infront of the system once again, ALL DAY.
Street food & Cocktails in the garden and the weather is set to be looking like a scorcher!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Expect the usual Reggae, Dub & Dancehall selections from some of Londons top DJ's.
------Line up------
King Yoof
Chief Rockas
Natty Campbell
Kings HiFi
Bongo Chris
Roots Sensation
Clifford Junior
Interrupt
New Era

Tickets > https://www.eventbrite.co.uk/.../reggae-sunday-fox-firkin...


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 22, 2021)

Yves Tumor is touring in March:


SAT 5 MARCH, Strange Brew, Bristol, UK - Tickets
SUN 6 MARCH, Stereo, Glasgow, UK - Tickets
MON 7 MARCH, Whelans, Dublin, Ireland - Tickets
TUE 8 MARCH, Electric, Brixton, London, UK - Tickets
WED 9 MARCH, Chalk, Brighton, UK - Tickets
THU 10 MARCH, YES, Manchester, UK  - Tickets


----------



## Chemical needs (Jul 22, 2021)

Uncertain about whether or not to attend Teachings in Dub on  Friday now


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 22, 2021)

Chemical needs said:


> Uncertain about whether or not to attend Teachings in Dub on  Friday now


I had a ticket for that.....Initially not going as I'm STILL in London.....and don't think I'm in the right head space. Gave the ticket to mdk1 and regretting it as don't want him at risk.....but at least he has had a jab. He might not go anyway.


----------



## killer b (Jul 28, 2021)

Come to Salford this halloween weekend and see all these bands you've never heard of


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 28, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> Yep!  Two weeks time here!


Tonight’s the night!!!  

Bob Vylan at the Joiners. 

first indoor gig since March 2020. Bit scary


----------



## Chemical needs (Jul 28, 2021)

kalidarkone said:


> I had a ticket for that.....Initially not going as I'm STILL in London.....and don't think I'm in the right head space. Gave the ticket to mdk1 and regretting it as don't want him at risk.....but at least he has had a jab. He might not go anyway.


Meduza got covid (she's had one jab)  I'm double jabbed and have had a negative pcr test. She's isolating in the bedroom and I'm serving her on hand and foot... she's okay atm.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 28, 2021)

Chemical needs said:


> Meduza got covid  I'm double jabbed and have had a negative pcr test. She's isolating in the bedroom and I'm serving her on hand and foot... she's okay atm.


Did you go? Did meduza go? Is that where she got it do you think? 
Oh no! Hope she stays OK.
Mdk1 went and was home by 10.....he actually questioned if he was my son as he just doesn't get it...couldn't get into it....


----------



## Chemical needs (Jul 28, 2021)

kalidarkone said:


> Did you go? Did meduza go? Is that where she got it do you think?
> Oh no! Hope she stays OK.
> Mdk1 went and was home by 10.....he actually questioned if he was my son as he just doesn't get it...couldn't get into it....


Yeah we both went with some crew. Pretty sure she got it there. 

Maasai and CH1 in the sports hall was HEAVY!  But very hot and lots of people, indoors ... There was some good stuff on the other stages but the other sounds were absolutely no competition to Maasai and CH1.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 28, 2021)

Chemical needs said:


> Yeah we both went with some crew. Pretty sure she got it there.
> 
> Maasai and CH1 in the sports hall was HEAVY!  But very hot and lots of people, indoors ... There was some good stuff on the other stages but the other sounds were absolutely no competition to Maasai and CH1.


One day Chemical needs  we will meet and ....dance.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 28, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> Tonight’s the night!!!
> 
> Bob Vylan at the Joiners.
> 
> first indoor gig since March 2020. Bit scary


Let us know what it's like. Got my ticket for TW Forum on the 18 August. Flying solo as noone wants to come with me. Never done that before.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 28, 2021)

AverageJoe said:


> Let us know what it's like. Got my ticket for TW Forum on the 18 August. Flying solo as noone wants to come with me. Never done that before.


I go to gigs on my own quite a lot. Billy nomates. Couldn’t give the free plus one away. It’s a bit grim when you arrive 45 mins before the first act and you can’t even have a proper drink cos driving.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 28, 2021)

AverageJoe said:


> Let us know what it's like. Got my ticket for TW Forum on the 18 August. Flying solo as noone wants to come with me. Never done that before.


I do that all the time cus not many of my mates in Bristol like the stuff I do. 
Embrace it as a new experience


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 28, 2021)

kalidarkone said:


> I do that all the time cus not many of my mates in Bristol like the stuff I do.
> Embrace it as a new experience


I'm old. I'll go straight in, have a wee and then turn tmright and occupy the end of the bar. It's not like you talk a lot to people at gigs anyway is it 👍


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 28, 2021)

AverageJoe said:


> I'm old. I'll go straight in, have a wee and then turn tmright and occupy the end of the bar. It's not like you talk a lot to people at gigs anyway is it 👍


True, but more cus I'm grumpy....don't think it's an age thing.   
I bet I'm the same age if not older then you?


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 28, 2021)

I'm 50. Outside.

Inside I'm like 14.i still laugh at fart jokes ffs


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 28, 2021)

Just back. First time I've seen Bob Vylan live.  You can get the idea from Youtube, but he's got a phenomenal stage presence.  Great gig.  I don't think I twigged that It was the first gig of the tour - they've done a couple of festivals, but nothing like that - they were as excited about proper gigging again as the audience were - I think it was everyone's first gig back.

All over at 10.25 - I could have got the last train home and not driven.   

Have fun when you go, Kali, ddraig etc.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 28, 2021)

Great report! So looking forward to it! cheers


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 28, 2021)

AverageJoe said:


> I'm 50. Outside.
> 
> Inside I'm like 14.i still laugh at fart jokes ffs


I'm going to be 52 in a few weeks- I can't quite believe it.


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 31, 2021)

Vylan was excellent in Manchester, as mx wcfc says you could tell he was proper stoked to be on stage again, just a proper fantastic night. Witch Fever also much, much better live than they are on record fwiw, if anyone's going to the gigs with them as support. They'd done the sensible thing and upgraded it from the basement to the big room rather than just having a smaller number of people in the basement and leaving the big room empty, which was the original plan for some odd reason. Oh, and my mate was able to get in on my ticket without having to produce the scratchcard they'd bought for the occasion, can't guarantee it'll be the same elsewhere but I reckon it's probably quite likely.


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 31, 2021)

Oh, and Fucked Up tour dates for next March are:
2022-03-29 The Joiners Southampton, United Kingdom Tickets
2022-03-30 Scala London, United Kingdom Tickets
2022-03-31 Metronome Nottingham, United Kingdom Tickets
2022-04-01 Exchange Bristol, United Kingdom Tickets
2022-04-02 District Liverpool, United Kingdom Tickets
2022-04-03 Belgrave Music Hall Leeds, United Kingdom Tickets
2022-04-04 Stereo Glasgow, United Kingdom Tickets
2022-04-05 Gorilla Manchester, United Kingdom Tickets
2022-04-06 Castle and Falcon Birmingham, United Kingdom Tickets
2022-04-07 Grand Social Dublin, Ireland Tickets


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 31, 2021)

Lewsberg touring in November - I hadn't really heard of them before, but they're Velvet Underground-likers from Rotterdam:
 12/11,                                            Crofters’ Rights, Bristol, UK                                                      
 13/11,                                            Fusion Arts, Oxford, UK                                                      
 14/11,                                            The Castle Hotel, Manchester, UK                                                      
 15/11,                                            Sneaky Pete’s, Edinburgh, UK                                                      
 16/11,                                            The Hug & Pint, Glasgow, UK                                                      
 17/11,                                            Bobik’s, Newcastle, UK                                                      
 18/11,                                            The Smokehouse, Ipswich, UK                                                      
 20/11,                                            The Festing, Portsmouth, UK                                                      
 21/11,                                            The Latest Music Bar, Brighton, UK
 22/11,                                            Hyde Park Book Club, Leeds, UK                                                      
 23/11,    Moth Club, London, UK
Music is here:








						Sweets, by Lewsberg
					

2 track album




					lewsberg.bandcamp.com


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 9, 2021)

Margaret Glaspy gig, that was rescheduled from last year to this September, has been cancelled  I was really looking forward to that.


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 10, 2021)

We’re off to see Shonen Knife in October. Mrs SFM is especially thrilled as they’re one of her faves. I’m really chuffed that I was kissed by all three of them when going to see them on my birthday years ago. They were lovely and very pleased to hear that I’d seen them 20 years before when they were touring with Nirvana. 😎


----------



## belboid (Aug 16, 2021)

My first gig in eighteen months has just been cancelled, cos one of them has covid.   A bit of me is relieved cos a sold out leadmill would be rammed and I’m not sure I’m ready for that yet.


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 16, 2021)

belboid said:


> My first gig in eighteen months has just been cancelled, cos one of them has covid.   A bit of me is relieved cos a sold out leadmill would be rammed and I’m not sure I’m ready for that yet.


Totally get your ambivalence.

I'm off to see Bob Vylan tonight first gig for.....at least 18 months. It will be packed.
I'm also back to work next week, which imo is just as risky as being at a gig if not more so...? I'll be wearing a mask inside the venue.


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 16, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> We’re off to see Shonen Knife in October. Mrs SFM is especially thrilled as they’re one of her faves. I’m really chuffed that I was kissed by all three of them when going to see them on my birthday years ago. They were lovely and very pleased to hear that I’d seen them 20 years before when they were touring with Nirvana. 😎


Cheers for the heads-up - from having a look, it seems like they're only playing Bristol in October, but then coming back and playing lots of non-Bristol places in April (or maybe they won't be if the whole world's been shut down by the omega variant by then, who knows?)


kalidarkone said:


> Totally get your ambivalence.
> 
> I'm off to see Bob Vylan tonight first gig for.....at least 18 months. It will be packed.
> I'm also back to work next week, which imo is just as risky as being at a gig if not more so...? I'll be wearing a mask inside the venue.


Ah, have fun! I imagine that you can still probably have a relatively safe experience if you stand at the back?


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 16, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Cheers for the heads-up - from having a look, it seems like they're only playing Bristol in October, but then coming back and playing lots of non-Bristol places in April (or maybe they won't be if the whole world's been shut down by the omega variant by then, who knows?)
> 
> Ah, have fun! I imagine that you can still probably have a relatively safe experience if you stand at the back?


Thank you   
I'll be at the left hand side of the sound person- best spot. The Exchange - where Bob Vylan is playing in Bristol tonight is shaped like a water bag with a spout, which is the entrance. So at the back is crap for seeing anything.....but they have been doing work on the venue so maybe it has a better entrance. We'll see.


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 17, 2021)

The Bob Vylan gig was mint! So lovely to see people too.


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 17, 2021)

I’m considering going to see Public Service Broadcasting in late October, there are a few gigs at the Uni which I’ve not been up to yet, but won’t book a ticket just yet.


----------



## AverageJoe (Aug 18, 2021)

kalidarkone said:


> The Bob Vylan gig was mint! So lovely to see people too.


I'm off tonight. 

I hear Fever Witch are pretty special too. Have four tickets but the other three have bailed for various reasons. I shall go and sit on the train wondering why I have no friends and then come out of the gig euphoric that I don't.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 18, 2021)

AverageJoe said:


> I'm off tonight.
> 
> I hear Fever Witch are pretty special too. Have four tickets but the other three have bailed for various reasons. I shall go and sit on the train wondering why I have no friends and then come out of the gig euphoric that I don't.


Don't throw any ice cubes.









						Frost and the fury: Norwich punk gig halted over ice cube spat
					

A gig-goer claims she was the victim of a vicious tirade by the lead singer of a punk band – all because of an ice cube!




					www.edp24.co.uk


----------



## mx wcfc (Aug 18, 2021)

AverageJoe said:


> I'm off tonight.
> 
> I hear Fever Witch are pretty special too. Have four tickets but the other three have bailed for various reasons. I shall go and sit on the train wondering why I have no friends and then come out of the gig euphoric that I don't.


_Witch Fever _are good - certainly worth catching.  Not really my thing, but they were very popular amongst younger people at the Southampton gig.  They seemed to be selling a load of merch. 

(tell the door you have spares - they may have a waiting list - they did at the one I went to)


----------



## AverageJoe (Aug 18, 2021)

My bad on getting the name wrong. I've done that twice today


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 18, 2021)

I saw Witch Fever about 3 years ago at Night and Day in Manchester. A few weeks before I'd seen an interview where they said there was no punk scene in Manchester so it was really funny when they turned up and played really, really bad heavy metal. 

Maybe they've improved.


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 18, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> I saw Witch Fever about 3 years ago at Night and Day in Manchester. A few weeks before I'd seen an interview where they said there was no punk scene in Manchester so it was really funny when they turned up and played really, really bad heavy metal.
> 
> Maybe they've improved.


I liked them when I saw them, dunno if they've improved or if it's just that bad heavy metal played loud through amps sounds fucking amazing after a year+ of no gigs.


----------



## AverageJoe (Aug 18, 2021)

Maggot said:


> Don't throw any ice cubes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only thing I'll be throwing is old man shapes


----------



## AverageJoe (Aug 18, 2021)

I'm here! Ready for the hoo hah.


----------



## killer b (Aug 18, 2021)

I quite got into a psychedelic folk LP by Simon Finn last year when we did the review of 1970, and he's playing Cafe Oto at the end of the month. Would go for sure if I was in London, he's pretty wild.


----------



## AverageJoe (Aug 19, 2021)

Well. That was amazing. Bob Vylan was amazing but the support, were amazing. And even cooler after they finished they sold their own merch.


----------



## AverageJoe (Aug 19, 2021)

Why won't it plaaaayyyy!


----------



## killer b (Aug 20, 2021)

Bob Vylan has been added to the bill at a festival I'm DJing at next Friday after Bo Ningen cancelled - looking forward to checking them out. 

This two-dayer in Sunderland in November looks good - 22 quid for the whole weekend is decent too.









						Music and Art | Boundariesfest
					

Supporting experimental music and art.   Our aim at Boundaries is to help champion and promote the overlooked, the curious, exciting and fun musicians and artists from across the World.  Boundaries is based in Sunderland, UK.  ADVENTUROUS SOUNDS FOR CURIOUS CROWDS.




					www.boundariesfestival.com
				




GUTTERSNIPE / THE REBEL / BASIC HOUSE / BULBILS / SOPHIE COOPER / STILL HOUSE PLANTS / RHODRI DAVIES / ALISON COTTON / ANDREW DR ABBOTT / KAREN CONSTANCE / SUMMER / DYLAN NYOUKIS / THE UNIT AMA / TERRITORIAL GOBBING / ROVELLASCA


----------



## ddraig (Aug 20, 2021)

killer b said:


> Bob Vylan has been added to the bill at a festival I'm DJing at next Friday after Bo Ningen cancelled - looking forward to checking them out.
> 
> This two-dayer in Sunderland in November looks good - 22 quid for the whole weekend is decent too.
> 
> ...


That's why the Cardiff date has been brought forward! Have a good one


----------



## killer b (Aug 20, 2021)

ddraig said:


> That's why the Cardiff date has been brought forward! Have a good one


they changed the date on the cardiff show at this notice? that doesn't seem great tbh


----------



## ddraig (Aug 20, 2021)

killer b said:


> they changed the date on the Cardiff show at this notice? that doesn't seem great tbh


It was on Tuesday, got notification from venue and dice, was meant to be last night of tour as well


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 20, 2021)

killer b said:


> they changed the date on the cardiff show at this notice? that doesn't seem great tbh


It's not! It means I can't go! But I've already seen them in Bristol so it's not much of a hardship.
Also they are playing at Attitude festival in Bristol in September which I have a ticket for.


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 20, 2021)

Just bought a ticket to this:








						The History of Drum & Bass with Live Orchestra - Bristol
					

The History of Drum & Bass with Live Orchestra




					www.eventbrite.co.uk
				



BristolEcho Chemical needs Riklet


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 20, 2021)

Not bought tickets yet but aiming for Arab Strap on 6th September & have Oh Sees tickets in November that I completely forgot about.

I want to see Nick Cave & Warren Ellis but can’t justify the cost at around £80 a ticket.


----------



## sovereignb (Aug 24, 2021)

Just booked tickets for this cant wait...


----------



## ska invita (Aug 24, 2021)

sovereignb said:


> Just booked tickets for this cant wait...
> View attachment 284988


this venue is putting on some brilliant lineups - respect! will get down there one of these days for sure
tottenham though...so far away
hope you have a good one


----------



## sovereignb (Aug 24, 2021)

ska invita said:


> *this venue is putting on some brilliant lineups* - respect! will get down there one of these days for sure
> tottenham though...so far away
> hope you have a good one


They really are! Went to an event a few years back but havent been back since.
Cheers! Are you based London?


----------



## ska invita (Aug 24, 2021)

sovereignb said:


> They really are! Went to an event a few years back but havent been back since.
> Cheers! Are you based London?


Yeah but deep South. Tottenham is a mission.


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 24, 2021)

I'm supposed to be going to see crack Cloud tonight ......but waiting for my fast track covid pcr to come back (got pinged, neg lateral flow but sore pink eye)
Got a feeling I might not fancy going  even if it does come back negative.


----------



## sovereignb (Aug 25, 2021)

ska invita said:


> Yeah but deep South. Tottenham is a mission.


Yeah im in deep SE which is somewhat manageable...if it was SW, not so much.


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 29, 2021)

Eat Static Banco de Gaia & Dread Zone tonight Sunday 29th 

still tickets available 
club Chalk 

London gig was cancelled some weeks back grr, so going to Brighton.


----------



## themonkeyman (Aug 30, 2021)

Jo/Joe said:


> Tell us about them!
> 
> I like the look of:
> 
> ...


----------



## marty21 (Aug 30, 2021)

I have a ticket for Low on April 22nd . Seemed rude not to, love the band and can walk to the gig which is in Hackney 😎


----------



## mx wcfc (Sep 1, 2021)

Bob Vylan doing Bristol again - kalidarkone


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 1, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> Bob Vylan doing Bristol again - kalidarkone



Cheers - I was aware, but can't go as working. Bob Vylan also playing attitude festival at the exchange on the 26th which I am going to.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 1, 2021)

Panic Shack are ace, saw em on Friday in Cardiff castle (and before)


----------



## Hollis (Sep 3, 2021)

Roundhouse on Sunday - Heaven 17 performing Human League - Reproduction and Travelogue. 

It's been along time coming..


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 5, 2021)

Just bought a ticket to see Scalping on the 24th.....and hoping to buy a ticket to see Fontaines DC in Bath as Bristol has sold out.


----------



## belboid (Sep 5, 2021)

Hollis said:


> Roundhouse on Sunday - Heaven 17 performing Human League - Reproduction and Travelogue.
> 
> It's been along time coming..


Saw them last night on Sheffield.  You are in for a cracking night.  Hopefully people will actually dance before they get to Being Boiled down there.


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 6, 2021)

Just home from Arab Strap & it was just what I needed-I had forgotten what the after gig discombobulation feels like. New album was perfect length for car journey home.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 8, 2021)

Eton John.  Hyde Park, next June.  Don't laugh.  I'm really very excited!


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 8, 2021)

moonsi til said:


> Just home from Arab Strap & it was just what I needed-I had forgotten what the after gig discombobulation feels like. New album was perfect length for car journey home.


Caught them last night, fucking ace and right up the front (which meant possibly too much time studying what the bass player was doing).  Being Bristol (and the first gig I’ve been to post-lockdown) it was also great seeing Big Jeff being into it in as always.


----------



## braindancer (Sep 13, 2021)

I went to a gig on Saturday!  It was so nice to see some fucking music after all this time .

Alabaster DePlume....  quite the character


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 13, 2021)

Roisin Murphy coming up on Sunday! Really quite overwrought at the idea of having a dance again after all this time.


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 13, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> Roisin Murphy coming up on Sunday! Really quite overwrought at the idea of having a dance again after all this time.


Love her! ❤


----------



## killer b (Sep 14, 2021)

Erm.



I went looking for some footage, and actually it's pretty err charming.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 16, 2021)

Badbadnotgood... Dec 2022


----------



## chandlerp (Sep 16, 2021)

Nile Rodgers & Chic are playing right outside my office at the Pier Head in Liverpool tonight.  I've just been given free tickets!

Support from local acts The Zutons and Rebecca Ferguson.


----------



## killer b (Sep 16, 2021)

I'm going to see Martin Carthy tonight.


----------



## hitmouse (Sep 16, 2021)

kalidarkone said:


> Just bought a ticket to see Scalping...


Did you buy it from a legitimate retailer, or was there some kind of third-party ticket reselling involved?


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 16, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Did you buy it from a legitimate retailer, or was there some kind of third-party ticket reselling involved?


Legit afaik
Why do you ask?


----------



## hitmouse (Sep 16, 2021)

kalidarkone said:


> Legit afaik
> Why do you ask?


It was a poor joke about ticket scalping.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 16, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> It was a poor joke about ticket scalping.


Sorry....that was completely wasted on me.....as I had no idea that was another use of  "scalping" 

Learn a new thing every day.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Sep 16, 2021)

Irreversible Entanglements are playing Kings Place (Kings Cross) as part of the London Jazz Fest on Sat Nov 13th, still a few tix left £28


----------



## killer b (Sep 16, 2021)

oh man, I wish they were doing a northern date.


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 16, 2021)

kalidarkone said:


> Sorry....that was completely wasted on me.....as I had no idea that was another use of  "scalping"
> 
> Learn a new thing every day.


Nor did I...😁


----------



## pbsmooth (Sep 16, 2021)

(only really in america)


----------



## ska invita (Sep 17, 2021)

I think a scalp is common in the UK too.. London anyway. Also to Scalp a ticket. Scalps outside Brixton academy. Etc.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 17, 2021)

ska invita said:


> I think a scalp is common in the UK too.. London anyway. Also to Scalp a ticket. Scalps outside Brixton academy. Etc.


I thought they were "touts" ?


----------



## hitmouse (Sep 17, 2021)

kalidarkone said:


> I thought they were "touts" ?


I'd use the two interchangeably.


----------



## hitmouse (Sep 17, 2021)

Anyway, proper excited for Kneecap tomorrow night.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 17, 2021)

I'm going to Fishstock tomorrow. Not heard of most of the bands so no expectations.








						Headfirst Bristol
					

All Bristol's gigs, clubnights and electronic music. Staff picks, event recommendations & online ticket shop.




					www.headfirstbristol.co.uk


----------



## hitmouse (Sep 19, 2021)

Kneecap were fucking mint last night, would recommend to anyone (as long as you don't mind a bit of "up the ra"-ing from the crowd), remaining dates are:

*Sun 19 Sept*
Brundell Social Club
Leeds, England
Get Tickets
*Mon 20 Sept*
Cambridge
The Portland Arms
Get Tickets

*Wed 22 Sept*
The Joiners
Southhampton, England
Get Tickets

*Thur 23 Sept*
The Garage
London, England
Get Tickets
*
Sun 25 Sept*
The Bodega
Nottingham, England
Get Tickets

*Tues 27 Sept *
The Exhange
Bristol, England
Get Tickets

(disclaimer: copied straight from their site, think some of the links might be a bit scrambled)


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 19, 2021)

On my way home from Roisin Murphy, she was fucking AMAZING and I had the best time. Covered in sweat and my knees hurt <3


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 22, 2021)

I got me a ticket for The Streets in Feb.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 22, 2021)

I've got two tickets for Lanterns on the Lake at EartH in Hackney on October 8th - can't make it now, am happy to sell on if anyone here wants them?


----------



## killer b (Sep 30, 2021)

I'm going to see Ex Easter Island Head in Manchester tonight - they're playing London tomorrow. you should all go.


----------



## killer b (Sep 30, 2021)

also might go to see Alabaster Deplume at the Talleyrand in Manc in November









						Alabaster dePlume at The Talleyrand (26 Nov 2021)
					

Past concert. Alabaster dePlume concert at The Talleyrand in Manchester on 26 Nov 2021.




					www.songkick.com


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Oct 1, 2021)

Just saw Patti Smith in Bath tonight. Absolutely ace. First gig for her and me since the pandemic started. I believe she's playing in London in the next few days. Well worth getting tickets if you can


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 1, 2021)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> Just saw Patti Smith in Bath tonight. Absolutely ace. First gig for her and me since the pandemic started. I believe she's playing in London in the next few days. Well worth getting tickets if you can


Yeah, I'm a big Patti Smith fan, and supremely jealous of you.  She's playing Bearded next year, which I have a ticket for.  

First saw her in 1978.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Oct 1, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> Yeah, I'm a big Patti Smith fan, and supremely jealous of you.  She's playing Bearded next year, which I have a ticket for.
> 
> First saw her in 1978.


They were really great tonight. Her son Jackson was with her - an inventive guitarist with a style all his own. And we found a nice Greek restaurant beforehand with lovely vegetarian mezze.


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 1, 2021)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> They were really great tonight. Her son Jackson was with her - an inventive guitarist with a style all his own. And we found a nice Greek restaurant beforehand with lovely vegetarian mezze.


Her daughter played last time I saw her, but that was a loooooong time ago.


----------



## killer b (Oct 4, 2021)

10,000 Russos are on tour this week - they're really good if you like heavy psychedelic noise rock (who doesn't?)

Oct 4
Brighton, UK
Prince Albert

Oct 5
Bristol, UK
The Crofters Rights

Oct 6
Manchester, UK
The Peer Hat

Oct 7
London, UK
The Shacklewell Arms


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Oct 9, 2021)

My tickets for Cock Sparrer in Manc next Friday arrived today 😛


----------



## hitmouse (Oct 9, 2021)

Residents touring for the 50th anniversary of Duck Stab next year:

February 8th 2022 - Union Chapel, London, England
February 9th 2022 - St Georges, Bristol, England
February 10th 2022 - Boiler Shop, Newcastle upon Tyne, England
February 11th 2022 - Button Factory, Dublin, Ireland
February 12th 2022 - Leeds Irish Centre, Leeds, England
Apparently going to be a mixture of Duck Stab and new stuff.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 9, 2021)

Alsion Cotton tonight at The Peer Hat


----------



## killer b (Oct 9, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> Alsion Cotton tonight at The Peer Hat


I can't go and am gutted.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 9, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> Alsion Cotton tonight at The Peer Hat



Same


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 9, 2021)

I like The Peer Hat but it was a bad choice of venue for that imo. Course she was very good, as was David Terry (didn't see slow knife)....Could hear too much of the music from upstairs though. Maybe wouldn't have been like that on a week night but there seemed to be an eighties night going on.....In Between Days, Reward, She Sells Sanctuary etc

And I got a parking ticket 😡


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 10, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> I like The Peer Hat but it was a bad choice of venue for that imo. Course she was very good, as was David Terry (didn't see slow knife)....Could hear too much of the music from upstairs though. Maybe wouldn't have been like that on a week night but there seemed to be an eighties night going on.....In Between Days, Reward, She Sells Sanctuary etc
> 
> And I got a parking ticket 😡



Agreed! It was annoying to hear the music/noise of the bar upstairs and the bar staff coming and going during the set. 

The one speaker sounded proper wrong during David Terry's set as well, I really felt for him.


----------



## killer b (Oct 10, 2021)

oh that's a shame - I've never had this problem before, but I suppose all the bands I've seen at the Peer Hat have been pretty raucous.

(if you fancy seeing her again in the spring, my mate Rico is putting on a festival in April in Preston that she's  playing at, as are her band The Left Outsides, and a host of other bands I reckon you'll be into - watch this space)


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 10, 2021)

Got my first gig since the pandemic a week tonight - For Those I Love.


----------



## killer b (Oct 13, 2021)

Arooj Aftab is playing two dates in the UK in November - Soup Kitchen in Manc on the 2nd, Kings Place in London on the 3rd. Her music is wonderful - mixture of pakistani sufi devotional stuff with jazz, minimalism, indie rock. lots going on. I'm going to see about a babysitter.


----------



## klang (Oct 13, 2021)

killer b said:


> Arooj Aftab is playing two dates in the UK in November - Soup Kitchen in Manc on the 2nd, Kings Place in London on the 3rd. Her music is wonderful - mixture of pakistani sufi devotional stuff with jazz, minimalism, indie rock. lots going on. I'm going to see about a babysitter.


she's great.


----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 14, 2021)

Well, I did have my first indoor gig since the pandemic scheduled tonight, but I am ill. It was Tankus the Henge at The Joiners, Southampton, if anyone can use the ticket.

I've posted this in Recycle Your Stuff as well.


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 14, 2021)

chainsawjob said:


> Well, I did have my first indoor gig since the pandemic scheduled tonight, but I am ill. It was Tankus the Henge at The Joiners, Southampton, if anyone can use the ticket.
> 
> I've posted this in Recycle Your Stuff as well.


If you can use the ticket, there’s the added bonus that I’m going too.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 14, 2021)

Going to see O Yuki Conjugate tomorrow - a band that has only ever existed as a name for me, since seeing them referred to in fanzines and tape label catalogues and the like in the 1980s.

I always assumed they were Japanese but it turns out they are from Nottingham.

Might be great, might be shit, but I am studiously avoiding listening to them until I am sat in front of them tomorrow night with a cold Kernel IPA in my hand and a warm hearted friend to my side.


----------



## killer b (Oct 15, 2021)

killer b said:


> oh that's a shame - I've never had this problem before, but I suppose all the bands I've seen at the Peer Hat have been pretty raucous.
> 
> (if you fancy seeing her again in the spring, my mate Rico is putting on a festival in April in Preston that she's  playing at, as are her band The Left Outsides, and a host of other bands I reckon you'll be into - watch this space)


as promised Part 2


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 15, 2021)

Ooh I'll do some listening....not heard of loads of it. 

Are you off to TOTS in Whalley Range next month?


----------



## killer b (Oct 15, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> Are you off to TOTS in Whalley Range next month?


I think there's a reason I can't go, annoyingly. 

Probably going to go to this all-dayer in Todmorden at the end of the month though - really keen to see Hawthonn live


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 16, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Going to see O Yuki Conjugate tomorrow - a band that has only ever existed as a name for me, since seeing them referred to in fanzines and tape label catalogues and the like in the 1980s.
> 
> I always assumed they were Japanese but it turns out they are from Nottingham.
> 
> Might be great, might be shit, but I am studiously avoiding listening to them until I am sat in front of them tomorrow night with a cold Kernel IPA in my hand and a warm hearted friend to my side.




They were great! Top evolving soundscape biz. Great visuals.

And I remembered to get milk on the way home too.


----------



## killer b (Oct 19, 2021)

I'm kind of interested but also not in this


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 19, 2021)

killer b said:


> I'm kind of interested but also not in this



That is a really weird idea isn't it. Like you say I'm kind of interested in how they'd do it but equally suspect it will be a totally pointless exercise.


----------



## killer b (Oct 19, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> That is a really weird idea isn't it. Like you say I'm kind of interested in how they'd do it but equally suspect it will be a totally pointless exercise.


I saw Basinski 'live' a few years ago, and as far as I can tell he just pressed play on a laptop, so it would have to be better than that. But it also has the feel of all those terrible Hacienda Classical shows, except for millenial hipsters instead of ageing ravers...


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 19, 2021)

killer b said:


> I saw Basinski 'live' a few years ago, and as far as I can tell he just pressed play on a laptop, so it would have to be better than that. But it also has the feel of all those terrible Hacienda Classical shows, except for millenial hipsters instead of ageing ravers...



Haha he was at least fiddling with some tapes when I saw him so a comparative rockfest. 

I'd go if they actually found a way to disintegrate the musicians mid show.


----------



## killer b (Oct 19, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Haha he was at least fiddling with some tapes when I saw him so a comparative rockfest.


did he encore on a track from Disintegration Loops like he did when I saw him? I do sympathise tbh - it's like his Bohemian Rhapsody, he can't get away with not playing a track or two from it when he does a show, but how do you actually do it live?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 19, 2021)

killer b said:


> did he encore on a track from Disintegration Loops like he did when I saw him? I do sympathise tbh - it's like his Bohemian Rhapsody, he can't get away with not playing a track or two from it when he does a show, but how do you actually do it live?



Yeah I think so...it was a long time ago in the beforetimes so I can't really remember to honest. I did quite enjoy the gig actually, but there's nothing to see there.


----------



## hitmouse (Oct 19, 2021)

killer b said:


> I'm kind of interested but also not in this


Maybe this is just my pedantic side, but the fact that they can't spell disintegration right doesn't fill me with confidence.


----------



## killer b (Oct 19, 2021)

The lack of a spellchecker on indesign has caught me out a few times too, so I've sympathy with that kind of thing


----------



## klang (Oct 19, 2021)

killer b said:


> The lack of a spellchecker on indesign has caught me out a few times too, so I've sympathy with that kind of thing


happened on vinyl covers for us


----------



## klang (Oct 19, 2021)

one of our releases has 'People' spelt 'Peolpe' in the title   
After about 5 people proof reading


----------



## belboid (Oct 19, 2021)

killer b said:


> The lack of a spellchecker on indesign has caught me out a few times too, so I've sympathy with that kind of thing


It does have one, at least it did two years ago.


----------



## hitmouse (Oct 19, 2021)

klang said:


> one of our releases has 'People' spelt 'Peolpe' in the title
> After about 5 people proof reading


I hope you reverse-engineered some complex justification for why that's actually a really deep and thought-provoking piece of wordplay.


----------



## klang (Oct 19, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> I hope you reverse-engineered some complex justification for why that's actually a really deep and thought-provoking piece of wordplay.


it was a gift to the journalists and reviewers


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Oct 19, 2021)

Yay first time in my hometown


----------



## sim667 (Oct 20, 2021)

Just got back from seeing for those I love in London and he was fantastic, it’s the first night of a U.K. tour, he’s doing London tomorrow and the night after. Worth seeing if you can nab a ticket if his music is up your street.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 20, 2021)

killer b said:


> I think there's a reason I can't go, annoyingly.
> 
> Probably going to go to this all-dayer in Todmorden at the end of the month though - really keen to see Hawthonn live




Got tickets for this


----------



## killer b (Oct 20, 2021)

Nice! See you there - I always love a tod day gig


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 20, 2021)

killer b said:


> Nice! See you there - I always love a tod day gig


It'll be my first but sounds like a good day out.


----------



## belboid (Oct 21, 2021)

I have a spare ticket for A Slow Education in York, tomorrow and Saturday.   Warmduscher, Billy Nomates and many more if anyone fancies.



			A Slow Education – w/ Warmduscher, Billy Nomates, Yard Act, Bull, Lazarus Kane & more  –  *SOLD OUT* – The Crescent York


----------



## sovereignb (Oct 28, 2021)

Sorry to highjack thread, but wasnt sure if it was worth starting another...

Can anyone advise who would be the best organisation to contact re. getting refund for a rescheduled gig after it happened? A gig I was supposed to go in summer was halted, due to be rescheduled. I didnt get any communication from promoters/ticket agent a rescheduled gig and when I went to try and refund a few months later, it said my ticket had been used. The promoters told me on FB that they/ticket agents had advised everyone but would give a goodwill refund. However, they and ticket agents have not respondedto date


----------



## hitmouse (Oct 28, 2021)

Cool Greenhouse are touring in November, although I can't find an easy way of copypasting the dates without having a load of unwanted spaces and stuff:





						The Cool Greenhouse Full Tour Schedule 2022 & 2023, Tour Dates & Concerts – Songkick
					

All The Cool Greenhouse upcoming concerts for 2022 & 2023. Find out when The Cool Greenhouse is next playing live near you.




					www.songkick.com
				



Porridge Radio have lots of upcoming dates, many of which are sold out but some aren't:








						Tour
					

All shows cancelled due to COVID will be rebooked for a later date, with tickets honoured, and we will be announcing the moves whenever possible. Please ask the local promoter or venue about each...




					porridgeradio.com


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 1, 2021)

If anyone in Manchester/Salford, Leeds or London fancies seeing USA Nails, here's your chance:


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 7, 2021)

Saw osees last night -or whatever they are called now in Brum. Utterly fantastic, atmosphere was great & a few folk stage diving.


----------



## Winot (Nov 7, 2021)

Public Service Broadcasting at Brixton Academy. Never seen them live and have lost track a bit with their recent stuff.


----------



## chainsawjob (Nov 9, 2021)

Anyone want a ticket to see Moulettes in London? Thread here https://www.urban75.net/forums/thre...day-19th-november-waiting-room-london.376516/


----------



## chainsawjob (Nov 9, 2021)

I've got Black Water County, and Two Man Travelling Medicine Show coming up in the next couple of weeks


----------



## killer b (Nov 9, 2021)

bit of a pile up this weekend - we're going to see Anna Meredith on Thursday in Manchester, then haring back to Preston to catch the end of Gnod, Part Chimp in Preston on Friday, and then (possibly) Teeth of the Sea in Manchester again on Saturday. Then A Certain Ratio in Preston on Monday.


----------



## killer b (Nov 9, 2021)

Teeth of the Sea are touring with former snooker world champion Steve Davis' prog band Utopia Strong btw, probably worth catching


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 9, 2021)

killer b said:


> bit of a pile up this weekend - we're going to see Anna Meredith on Thursday in Manchester, then haring back to Preston to catch the end of Gnod, Part Chimp in Preston on Friday, and then (possibly) Teeth of the Sea in Manchester again on Saturday. Then A Certain Ratio in Preston on Monday.


Similarly with the pile up - back during that phase in 2020 or so when I would sometimes optimisitically buy gig tickets with no idea of if they would ever happen, I got ones for both Porridge Radio and Cool Greenhouse, and have now realised that they've both been rescheduled for this Friday. Sunday's also the first Early Mornings gig back in the Northwest for a while, but sounds like you have a pretty busy few days anyway.


----------



## killer b (Nov 9, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Similarly with the pile up - back during that phase in 2020 or so when I would sometimes optimisitically buy gig tickets with no idea of if they would ever happen, I got ones for both Porridge Radio and Cool Greenhouse, and have now realised that they've both been rescheduled for this Friday. Sunday's also the first Early Mornings gig back in the Northwest for a while, but sounds like you have a pretty busy few days anyway.


I'm considering a sunday show just to keep it going, not familiar with Early Mornings though - should I be?


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 9, 2021)

killer b said:


> I'm considering a sunday show just to keep it going, not familiar with Early Mornings though - should I be?


Posted their EP a while back, they're a good Manchester band who moved to London:


Playing Castle Hotel with Lewsberg, Dutch Velvet Underground-likers who I can't really get that excited about but might be fun:








						Sweets, by Lewsberg
					

2 track album




					lewsberg.bandcamp.com


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 9, 2021)

Emo/power electronics with Cremation Lily and Knifedoutofexistence for me tonight.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 9, 2021)

Off to my 1st post Covid indoor gig on Friday. Gnod at Studio 9294 in Hackney  Anyone have any idea what the venue's like?


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 9, 2021)

Also if anyone fancies a bit of metal, this tour looks quite fun:


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 9, 2021)

colacubes said:


> Off to my 1st post Covid indoor gig on Friday. Gnod at Studio 9294 in Hackney  Anyone have any idea what the venue's like?


Not heard of that one, but a quick google suggests a cool warehouse in Hackney Wick? Let us know!

My gig tonight is at the Glove That Fits which I also have no idea about. Out of my Cafe OTO comfort zone, lads.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 9, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Not heard of that one, but a quick google suggests a cool warehouse in Hackney Wick? Let us know!
> 
> My gig tonight is at the Glove That Fits which I also have no idea about. Out of my Cafe OTO comfort zone, lads.



Yeah I think I know roughly where it is so that's my assumption! It's probably going to be full of hipsters and make me feel old


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 9, 2021)

colacubes said:


> Yeah I think I know roughly where it is so that's my assumption! It's probably going to be full of hipsters and make me feel old


Just pat them on the head and wow them with your old war stories from gigs gone by


----------



## klang (Nov 9, 2021)

colacubes said:


> Yeah I think I know roughly where it is so that's my assumption! It's probably going to be full of hipsters and make me feel old


don't worry, the days when Hackney Wick made one feel old are long gone.


----------



## braindancer (Nov 9, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Similarly with the pile up - back during that phase in 2020 or so when I would sometimes optimisitically buy gig tickets with no idea of if they would ever happen, I got ones for both Porridge Radio and Cool Greenhouse, and have now realised that they've both been rescheduled for this Friday. Sunday's also the first Early Mornings gig back in the Northwest for a while, but sounds like you have a pretty busy few days anyway.



Ooh just seen that Porridge Radio are playing West Hill Hall in Brighton - which is a lovely little venue.  It was previously sold out but now there seem to some tickets....  will get on that.


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 10, 2021)

Evil Scarecrow tomorrow at the Tunbridge Wells Forum 
😎🤘🤘


----------



## killer b (Nov 12, 2021)

killer b said:


> Anna Meredith


this was brilliant - strongly recommend going to see her if you're in or near Gateshead (tomorrow) or Glasgow (Saturday) - difficult to totally describe what she does: euphoric electropop, but with sometimes complex time signatures and polyrhythms, banging hardcore sections melting into tuba solos, a whole mad mix.


----------



## killer b (Nov 12, 2021)

this one looks great London folks!


----------



## killer b (Nov 12, 2021)

btw while I didn't make the Gnod show last night, the clips friends have posted of them are great - they're on really savage form. Go and see them on the tour


----------



## colacubes (Nov 12, 2021)

killer b said:


> btw while I didn't make the Gnod show last night, the clips friends have posted of them are great - they're on really savage form. Go and see them on the tour


I have just left their gig in Hackney. Can confirm the above. 10/10 would go again 👍


----------



## killer b (Nov 12, 2021)

colacubes said:


> I have just left their gig in Hackney. Can confirm the above. 10/10 would go again 👍


yessss!

I've just left Part Chimp, who were amazing and ferocious too. People should go and see them on their tour!


Sat 13th – The Great Western Festival, Glasgow
Sun 14th – The Lanes, Bristol
Fri 19th – The Cluny, Newcastle
Sat 20th – The White Hotel, Manchester
Sun 21st – The Hare and Hounds, Birmingham
Fri 26th – The Powerhaus, London
Dec

Fri 3rd – Wharf Chambers, Leeds
Sat 4th – Clwb Ifor Bach, Cardiff
Sun 5th – Green Door Store, Brighton


----------



## colacubes (Nov 12, 2021)

killer b said:


> yessss!
> 
> I've just left Part Chimp, who were amazing and ferocious too. People should go and see them on their tour!
> 
> ...


Funnily enough I saw a poster in the loos for the London gig as I was leaving. Same promoter by the looks of it 👍


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 13, 2021)

I have just left the Dublin Castle, lol. Great gig by my friends Flesh Tetris, but the front of the venue is tourist hell.

Back to the sweet embrace of Cafe OTO next week.


----------



## killer b (Nov 13, 2021)

colacubes said:


> Funnily enough I saw a poster in the loos for the London gig as I was leaving. Same promoter by the looks of it 👍


Yeah it's the Baba Yaga's Hut guys isn't it? They put on decent shows - I'd happily go to pretty much everything they have coming up









						Baba Yaga's Hut
					






					www.babayagashut.com


----------



## belboid (Nov 13, 2021)

Jarv Is at the Octagon for me tonight.  Very fine set at the busiest gig I’ve been too this year.   

I would say go see them, but it was the last night of the tour.


----------



## killer b (Nov 14, 2021)

Teeth of the Sea were incredible - a total joy from beginning to end. You should go and see them on their tour.

The Utopia Strong supporting felt a bit out of place with a rowdy Saturday night crowd - very few beats, quite intricate sound world and all that. But, you do get to see former world champion snooker player Steve Davis playing a modular synth, which is worth it just for the weirdness.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 14, 2021)

Self-Esteem coming up on Wednesday, so excited, can't wait!


----------



## killer b (Nov 15, 2021)

Final show of the pile up A Certain Ratio tonight was good - a bit workmanlike in places and took a while to get going, but definitely worth checking out. Enjoyed the new songs more than the old ones too, which was a surprise - they played this from last year as the first encore, really into it.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 19, 2021)

Part Chimp cancelled tomorrow. Well gutted


----------



## killer b (Nov 20, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> Part Chimp cancelled tomorrow. Well gutted


Just seen Teeth of the Sea have pulled their London shows today after one of them's tested positive for Covid too. It must be a total nightmare touring rn


----------



## ddraig (Nov 20, 2021)

Saw Pozi last night, great band, go see them if you can


----------



## Winot (Nov 20, 2021)

Yo La Tengo at the Royal Festival Hall last night. First time I’ve seen them. Very slow subdued first set then much better second. Really interesting band.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 20, 2021)

killer b said:


> Just seen Teeth of the Sea have pulled their London shows today after one of them's tested positive for Covid too. It must be a total nightmare touring rn


Yea it was the one I've really been looking forward to. Lesson learnt... If a band's touring and it's someone I really want to see it's worth going if they play within driving distance before they get covid.


----------



## killer b (Nov 20, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> Yea it was the one I've really been looking forward to. Lesson learnt... If a band's touring and it's someone I really want to see it's worth going if they play within driving distance before they get covid.


Imagine the odds are pretty high one of the band will get it by the end of a tour aren't they? I hadn't really thought about it, but I guess we can expect to see a few more ending early - that's half the bands I went to see last weekend.


----------



## cozmikbrew (Nov 20, 2021)

Not a gig as such but im going to this in Bristol on the 28th of December








						Headfirst Bristol
					

All Bristol's gigs, clubnights and electronic music. Staff picks, event recommendations & online ticket shop.




					www.headfirstbristol.co.uk


----------



## cozmikbrew (Nov 20, 2021)

cozmikbrew said:


> Not a gig as such but im going to this in Bristol on the 28th of December
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## killer b (Nov 21, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> Yea it was the one I've really been looking forward to. Lesson learnt... If a band's touring and it's someone I really want to see it's worth going if they play within driving distance before they get covid.


I didn't get to the Gnod show, but they're out now too...


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 21, 2021)

If anyone fancies seeing/catching covid from some Glaswegian art/postpunk types, you're in luck:


"24th - Edinburgh - TBC
25th - Manchester - The White Hotel w Handle & Humint
26th - Sheffield - Delicious Clam
27th - London - Sebright Arms w Es & Sniffany & the Nits
28th - Bristol - The Lanes
29th Leeds - Wharf Chambers w Nape Neck & Humint
30th - York - Fulford Arms
1st - Newcastle - Cumberland Arms
10th - Glasgow - Stereo"
Their bandcamp is here:








						KAPUTT
					

KAPUTT. Glasgow, UK.




					kaputt1.bandcamp.com


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 21, 2021)

cozmikbrew said:


> Not a gig as such but im going to this in Bristol on the 28th of December
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooh! Will go if not working!
Oh it's sold out


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 21, 2021)

well, I'd go, if I lived anywhere near Bristol.  Which I don't.  Boo.


----------



## killer b (Nov 23, 2021)

The Manchester Collective's December concert tour looks pretty intense: real heavy modern string stuff - they're playing this by Bryce Dessner:



This solo cello piece by Michael Gordon (I've heard this live before and it is pure facemelting)



This by Dobrinka Tabakova



plus a couple of new commissions, one by Bristol techno dude Vessel. Probably going to the Salford date I reckon

3 December – *London* – Southbank Centre
5 December – *Leeds* – Howard Assembly Room
7 December – *Bristol* – Strange Brew 
10 December – *Salford* – The White Hotel 
11 December – *Birkenhead* – Future Yard


----------



## plurker (Nov 23, 2021)

Winot said:


> Yo La Tengo at the Royal Festival Hall last night. First time I’ve seen them. Very slow subdued first set then much better second. Really interesting band.



Yeah, I enjoyed that.  Heard them on record and was non-plussed, but they were great live.   
I only nipped in after the interval, intending to take some pics and move on, but ended up staying for the whole of it.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 23, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Oh, and Fucked Up tour dates for next March are:
> 2022-03-29 The Joiners Southampton, United Kingdom Tickets
> 2022-03-30 Scala London, United Kingdom Tickets
> 2022-03-31 Metronome Nottingham, United Kingdom Tickets
> ...


Got tickets for Nottingham. Me and two pals going. You going to any hitmouse


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 23, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Got tickets for Nottingham. Me and two pals going. You going to any hitmouse


Yep, got mine for Manchester.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 24, 2021)

Bob Vylan
May 2022


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 24, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Bob Vylan
> May 2022
> 
> 
> View attachment 298047



Friday 27 May they are playing Bearded as well.  I'm going to catch them there  so may give the Southampton gig a miss.


----------



## nottsgirl (Nov 24, 2021)

UK Subs in December. After Hands off Gretel who were fucking amazing but loud I’m resigned to earplugs.


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 24, 2021)

nottsgirl said:


> UK Subs in December. After Hands off Gretel who were fucking amazing but loud I’m resigned to earplugs.


They are a bloody hard working band.  I'll try to catch them in Reading on 28 April, or Southampton on 1 May.


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope Charlie Harper's keeping very safe.


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 24, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> I hope Charlie Harper's keeping very safe.


How old is he now?  77?  Jeesh, I hope I'm like that at that age.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 25, 2021)

Nothing now till 2022! Next up are the Delines (Feb), Tommy Emmanuel (Feb) and La Luz (April), so lots to look forward to.


----------



## what (Nov 25, 2021)

Of to my first gigs since Feb 2020. Going to see Emily Capell at a newish venue in Kings Cross called Lafyette on Saturday night.
Anyone been to the venue


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 25, 2021)

Still got a few left and just bought a ticket for this....


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 26, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> If anyone fancies seeing/catching covid from some Glaswegian art/postpunk types, you're in luck:
> 
> 
> "24th - Edinburgh - TBC
> ...



Kaputt are very good btw, worth seeing if you're free. Although slightly disappointed in that they have Chrissy Barnacle in them, who's someone I would pay money to watch doing a stand-up set/just saying unhinged shit, but in this band she just plays saxophone and doesn't say any weird shit between songs.

On old people punk gigs, realised that UK Subs are playing near me soon but I'm seeing actual young people bands that night, and Discharge are playing in Bolton tomorrow but don't think I have the energy for it, got a lot of household chores to do this weekend. Which in some ways is perfectly reasonable cos seeing the band called "Discharge" in 2021 is in no way comparable to what they must've been like in their heyday, but also it makes me feel like I'm having my d-beat card permanently revoked.


----------



## what (Nov 28, 2021)

what said:


> Of to my first gigs since Feb 2020. Going to see Emily Capell at a newish venue in Kings Cross called Lafyette on Saturday night.
> Anyone been to the venue


What a great small venue. Great sound and lights, unusual layout as it's a very long and shallow room so everyone is close to the stage, and another great show from Emily Capell.


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Nov 29, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Kaputt are very good btw, worth seeing if you're free. Although slightly disappointed in that they have Chrissy Barnacle in them, who's someone I would pay money to watch doing a stand-up set/just saying unhinged shit, but in this band she just plays saxophone and doesn't say any weird shit between songs.
> 
> On old people punk gigs, realised that UK Subs are playing near me soon but I'm seeing actual young people bands that night, and Discharge are playing in Bolton tomorrow but don't think I have the energy for it, got a lot of household chores to do this weekend. Which in some ways is perfectly reasonable cos seeing the band called "Discharge" in 2021 is in no way comparable to what they must've been like in their heyday, but also it makes me feel like I'm having my d-beat card permanently revoked.


I went to Discharge in Bolton on Saturday, excellent night and my first gig in two years. My ears were still ringing on Sunday afternoon and I'm aching like fuck


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 29, 2021)

josef1878 2.0 said:


> I went to Discharge in Bolton on Saturday, excellent night and my first gig in two years. My ears were still ringing on Sunday afternoon and I'm aching like fuck


Bugger, regretting it a bit now. Although I _did_ have a lot of household chores to do that weekend.


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Nov 30, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Bugger, regretting it a bit now. Although I _did_ have a lot of household chores to do that weekend.


So did I but ah they can wait 😀 much needed blowout after two years and my first day out after covid isolation, really did enjoy it


----------



## killer b (Nov 30, 2021)

Transcendence Orchestra this weekend in Bethnal Green should be killer


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 1, 2021)

Sounds like the Amyl and the sniffers gig in Camden last week was a bit of a spreader event, a party of 3 I know all positive now, another 7 who travelled from Cambridge, and Amyl too yesterday so putting a spoke in the tour wheels.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 2, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> Sounds like the Amyl and the sniffers gig in Camden last week was a bit of a spreader event, a party of 3 I know all positive now, another 7 who travelled from Cambridge, and Amyl too yesterday so putting a spoke in the tour wheels.



She was performing tonight supporting Sleaford Mods?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 2, 2021)

After Lee Scratch Perry's gig being cancelled for obvious reasons and me not making For Those I Love's gig for a combination of reasons, looking forward to seeing Jessie Ware a week today as my first post lockdown gig. (*Hopefully nowt goes wrong between now and then.)


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 2, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> She was performing tonight supporting Sleaford Mods?


doubt it: 30/11/2021 - upcoming shows cancelled cancelled


> FROM AGILE TO FRAGILE: Our show in Barcelona and our appearances at Jenny Beth and Trans Musicales Rennes festival are cancelled as Amy and Gus have unfortunately tested positive to Covid. We are glad we tried - and can’t wait to try again in the new year.  Amy, Gus, Declan and Bryce send love to everyone with tickets and are so sad to have to cancel. News on NY show when we know


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 2, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> doubt it: 30/11/2021 - upcoming shows cancelled cancelled



Ah just seen it was Saturday, they only posted about it last night.


----------



## killer b (Dec 2, 2021)

As mentioned by Part 2 on the manc thread, A Certain Ratio are doing a free outdoor show outside Whitworth Art Gallery in Manchester on Sunday night (6pm) - they were great when I saw them the other week, will probably head down as it's round the corner from Mrs B's (weather allowing...)


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 2, 2021)

Also crossposting here to mention that young people's rock and roll band Pins will be playing at the same thing at about 2 in the afternoon.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 10, 2021)

Faith No More are cancelling (?) the big tour that was originally on for the UK in 2020 and has been rescheduled twice. I’m sure I’ve said ‘go for it’ to rescheduling for 21 and 22 but announcement today is for cancelling, I think? 



We are still on for Smoove and Turrell at a pub in town next Thursday so far. Think poss it’s <500 capacity but can’t really be sure if that as my special awareness is lacking.


----------



## cozmikbrew (Dec 14, 2021)

Would have liked to catch these@x








						Headfirst Bristol
					

All Bristol's gigs, clubnights and electronic music. Staff picks, event recommendations & online ticket shop.




					www.headfirstbristol.co.uk


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 19, 2021)

I enjoyed seeing The Kunts at the Fleece in Bristol last week. Nice friendly little venue, very helpful getting me a stool as standing for long periods isn’t easy for me. Even got a picture of me and Kunt!


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 6, 2022)

Beach House touring in May, hopefully:





						Tour | beach house
					






					www.beachhousebaltimore.com
				




UK + Europe​
 

            5/21/22            Dublin, IE   The National Stadium            Tickets 
            5/23/22            Glasgow, UK   Barrowland Ballroom         Tickets 
            5/24/22            Manchester, UK   Manchester Academy   Tickets 
            5/26/22            London, UK   O2 Academy Brixton           Tickets
Not cheap, mind.


----------



## killer b (Jan 10, 2022)

Manchester Folk Horror Festival at the Peer Hat in February looks good - loads of weird experimental folk stuff and the like. I think the headliners are Paddy from Gnod's new freak-folk side project, House In The Woods is a Pye Corner Audio pseudonym, and The Fates are Una Baines' (formerly of The Fall) witch-themed folk rock band from the 1980s. Reckon it should be a sweet day of music.


----------



## killer b (Jan 14, 2022)

Group Listening are touring in March - will most likely go to the Manchester date on 16th


----------



## killer b (Jan 20, 2022)

Manchester Camerata are doing Steve Reich's _Music for 18 Musicians_ in May, with Space Afrika opening - 18 musicians is probably my favourite piece of music of all time, so I've booked....









						Music for 18 Musicians + Space Afrika (Live) - Manchester Camerata
					

Steve Reich's 1976 Music for 18 Musicians is ethereal, hypnotic and breathtakingly thrilling to watch live.




					manchestercamerata.co.uk


----------



## MBV (Jan 20, 2022)

Was seeing Julianna Barwick next month but she's cancelled the tour. 

I was looking forward to it too 🙁


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 24, 2022)

1st post-lockdown gig: Caribou, supported by a trans DJ from Killie. 🤣 Both bangin'. TAAHLIAH is the Glasgow artist making club-fillers for empty dancefloors (The article writer hasn't heard of the Biff. )


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 26, 2022)

Protomartyr touring in April:

APR
15
Prince Albert
Brighton, United Kingdom
Tickets & More
APR
16
Islington Assembly Hall
London, United Kingdom
Tickets & More
APR
17
Brudenell Social Club
Leeds, United Kingdom
Tickets & More
APR
18
Cluny
Newcastle upon Tyne, United Kingdom
Tickets & More
APR
20
Cyprus Avenue
Cork, Ireland
Tickets & More
APR
21
Dolans Warehouse
Luimneach, Ireland
Tickets & More
APR
22
The Button Factory
Dublin, Ireland
Tickets & More
APR
23
Ulster Sports Club
Belfast, United Kingdom
Tickets & More
APR
25
The Hare and Hounds
Birmingham, United Kingdom
Tickets & More
APR
26
Clwb Ifor Bach
Cardiff, United Kingdom
Tickets & More
APR
27
The Y Theatre
Leicester, United Kingdom
Tickets & More
APR
29
Trades Club
Hebden Bridge, United Kingdom
Tickets & More
APR
30
Stag and Dagger 2022
Edinburgh, United Kingdom
Tickets & More
MAY
01
Stag and Dagger Glasgow 2022
Glasgow, United Kingdom
Tickets & More


----------



## mx wcfc (Jan 26, 2022)

May as well post this, as I'm going.  I've never seen a South London Punk Collective gig posted here, but if I can drag my sorry arse up all the way from Hampshire to London for this, maybe someone more local may be interested. 



Rabies Babies are brilliant, and I saw Dinosaur Skull at the same venue last year in what was their first gig - they're good too.  Not heard of the other two bands, but based on the headliners and organisers, they'll be punk/feminist/anarchist.  Can't wait, personally.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 27, 2022)

Just bought a ticket for Benefits at The White Hotel next month. Quietus favourite and seems to be doing a few gigs around the country in February and April. A bit Sleaford Mods but heavier and angrier.


----------



## killer b (Jan 27, 2022)

Arooj Aftab is touring in February, Manchester date is Gorilla though which I swore off last time I went... anyone been there lately? has the  sound improved?





__





						Shows — Arooj Aftab
					






					www.aroojaftabmusic.com


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 27, 2022)

killer b said:


> Arooj Aftab is touring in February, Manchester date is Gorilla though which I swore off last time I went... anyone been there lately? has the  sound improved?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was listening to her today thinking of getting a ticket but I'm not a fan of the venue either and it really doesn't seem like the right place. Last thing I saw there was.Melt Banana a few years ago so no idea if anythings changed.


----------



## killer b (Jan 27, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> I was listening to her today thinking of getting a ticket but I'm not a fan of the venue either and it really doesn't seem like the right place. Last thing I saw there was.Melt Banana a few years ago so no idea if anythings changed.


she played the Soup Kitchen last summer, that would have been perfect. Ah well.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 27, 2022)

killer b said:


> she played the Soup Kitchen last summer, that would have been perfect. Ah well.



Just discovered Sons of Kemet is at Gorilla aswell.


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 28, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Just bought a ticket for Benefits at The White Hotel next month. Quietus favourite and seems to be doing a few gigs around the country in February and April. A bit Sleaford Mods but heavier and angrier.



Ooh, that does sound interesting. Although I can imagine it might get a bit Two Ronnies if you tried to book them to perform at a fundraiser gig.


----------



## killer b (Jan 28, 2022)

A weekend of Delia Derbyshire related gigs in Coventry at the start of March - Cosey Fanni Tutti at Cov Cathedral, Lonelady, Richard Norris. Tempted to make the trip, I liked it there.  






						Deliaphonic returns for Coventry UK City of Culture | CWLEP
					






					www.cwlep.com


----------



## Lorca (Jan 29, 2022)

Anyone else see the Mary Wallopers on their current UK tour - partner likes them a lot so saw them last night in a packed out gig in Digbeth, pretty good fun, (cheers for the above, going to buy tix for Cosi Fani Tutti in Cov when I can afford them, my partner is going to endure it for my sake though I suspect).


----------



## ska invita (Feb 3, 2022)

Whats On Camden | Jazz Cafe in Camden | Whats on in Camden Town, NW1 | Whats on in North London | Whats on London | Whats on NW London
					

Live music venue, restaurant & club nights. Stay with us after the weekend live shows as we’ll be going on later into the night. Open 7pm - 3am.




					thejazzcafelondon.com
				



£16

congolese soukous


----------



## belboid (Feb 8, 2022)

Ooh, there’s a Peaches tour.  

Ooh, tickets are £135 each.  I suspect I’m not going to go.


----------



## killer b (Feb 8, 2022)

a hundred and thirty five pounds to see peaches??


----------



## belboid (Feb 8, 2022)

Aah, that’s just on viagogo (which she was advertising!). It’s just over 30 from a sane place.


----------



## killer b (Feb 8, 2022)

belboid said:


> Aah, that’s just on viagogo (which she was advertising!). It’s just over 30 from a sane place.


I think viagogo is basically a scam site


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 8, 2022)

Saw Peaches at Primavera once a few years back, utterly properly joyous experience.


----------



## killer b (Feb 10, 2022)

incredible double header here in Bristol in June, Yasmin Williams & Gwenifer Raymond - two of the most interesting guitarists about right now. Hope they do some more shows together nearer me...









						Bristol Beacon presents: Yasmin Williams & Gwenifer Raymond - The Wardrobe Theatre
					

Yasmin Williams and Gwenifer Raymond are both subverting the predominantly white male canon of solo guitarists. Williams employs a striking range of techniques, from evocative fingerplaying guitar to using every limb: one hand on the fretboard, the other plucking a kalimba whilst her feet keep...




					thewardrobetheatre.com


----------



## manji (Feb 11, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Just bought a ticket for Benefits at The White Hotel next month. Quietus favourite and seems to be doing a few gigs around the country in February and April. A bit Sleaford Mods but heavier and angrier.



Excellent reminds me of Whitehouse.


----------



## Hollis (Feb 12, 2022)

Gotta ticket to see 'The Smile' - aka the sort of mini-Radiohead band.. was 650th in the online queue, should be good... loved their 'Glastonbury' set.


----------



## killer b (Feb 14, 2022)

going to this in Manchester on Friday - I saw Graham Massey & Paddy Steer do a show a few years ago and it was wild - unhinged sun-raesque free jazz, so hoping for more of that.

Otis Jordan and Sam & The Plants both make high quality freak-folk stuff. Should be a good night I reckon.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Feb 14, 2022)

killer b said:


> going to this in Manchester on Friday - I saw Graham Massey & Paddy Steer do a show a few years ago and it was wild - unhinged sun-raesque free jazz, so hoping for more of that.
> 
> Otis Jordan and Sam & The Plants both make high quality freak-folk stuff. Should be a good night I reckon.
> 
> View attachment 309980



Oooh I'm going that, should be good. 

Saw good bad happy sad at white hotel on Saturday, was great.

Going again to see Scalping on Thursday, busy week!


----------



## killer b (Feb 14, 2022)

Scalping are playing in Preston on Friday too, but I checked them out and they sounded like a bad 90s festival techno-rock band so I decided this would probably be the better option


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Feb 15, 2022)

killer b said:


> Scalping are playing in Preston on Friday too, but I checked them out and they sounded like a bad 90s festival techno-rock band so I decided this would probably be the better option



I thought they were showing promise with earlier stuff like Satan II but more recent stuff is indeed a bit naff. Here's hoping they sound better live as I'm taking my partner, who's not yet forgiven me for taking her to the Klein gig a few weeks back...


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 15, 2022)

Would love to see Arooj Aftab. Will keep close eye & see if anything happens bit closer to me.

Got tickets for Tackhead & African Headcharge in Bristol April 29th then Astral Festival the Sat & Sun.

Will get tickets for Jim White tour in June.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 18, 2022)

Threshers_Flail said:


> I thought they were showing promise with earlier stuff like Satan II but more recent stuff is indeed a bit naff. Here's hoping they sound better live as I'm taking my partner, who's not yet forgiven me for taking her to the Klein gig a few weeks back...


What did you reckon to Mandy, Indiana?


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 19, 2022)

moonsi til said:


> Would love to see Arooj Aftab. Will keep close eye & see if anything happens bit closer to me.
> 
> Got tickets for Tackhead & African Headcharge in Bristol April 29th then Astral Festival the Sat & Sun.
> 
> Will get tickets for Jim White tour in June.


Also got tickets for Tackhead and African Headcharge in Bristol after seeing your post moonsi til


----------



## ddraig (Feb 19, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> Also got tickets for Tackhead and African Headcharge in Bristol after seeing your post moonsi til


Still considering that on u sound gig! looks amazing


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 19, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Still considering that on u sound gig! looks amazing


Oh go on, go on,go on go on go on go on go on go on on go on.


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 19, 2022)

On-U-Sound Line-Up


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 23, 2022)

Just back from Benefits...as good as I'd hoped. An incredibly noisy, very angry performance. Go see em in small venues while you can....and before Kingsley's voice is completely fucked.






						LIVE | benefits
					

The latest live dates and ticket links for the northern English band benefits.




					www.benefitstheband.com


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 26, 2022)

Tommy Emmanuel at the RFH tonight. Fuck me, that guy can play


----------



## weepiper (Feb 26, 2022)

Got tickets for me and the kids to go to the Sunday of this.









						Sign In - Connect Music Festival
					






					connectmusicfestival.com


----------



## sojourner (Mar 3, 2022)

Just booked tix to see The Unthanks at the Liverpool Phil. Beyond chuffed. Been wanting to see them for yeeeeears!! Sadly, the fella's away gigging himself, so I've bought two tix and asked a mate. If he can't make it, am sure someone else will be up for it!


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 3, 2022)

sojourner said:


> Just booked tix to see The Unthanks at the Liverpool Phil. Beyond chuffed. Been wanting to see them for yeeeeears!! Sadly, the fella's away gigging himself, so I've bought two tix and asked a mate. If he can't make it, am sure someone else will be up for it!


Yeah, I love  the Unthanks they sound  like My maternal grandmother who was a geordie !


----------



## killer b (Mar 7, 2022)

Duma are playing Salford in June (presumably also touring).


----------



## killer b (Mar 14, 2022)

MC Yallah (a Nyege Nyege Tapes staple, as Duma above) seems to have some dates in the UK in April - This great looking Tusk alldayer, but also The White Hotel (6th) and Jazz Cafe (7th)



Check out this set from 2020 if you aren't familiar - she's amazing.


----------



## Cloo (Mar 14, 2022)

Just booked tickets to go to this with my brother and sister: Hot Congotronics (Hot Chip x Kasai Allstars)

We went to a gig together about 4 years ago and thought it was something we must do again and I correctly surmised that 'Hot Chip meets Congolese Music' would be something we'd all like to hear live.


----------



## killer b (Mar 18, 2022)

Mario Batkovic has a date in Brum towards the end of the month, nothing else in the UK the same week though annoyingly. 









						Surge in Spring V - Mario Batkovic + Support | Midlands Arts Centre
					

Bosnian-born Swiss accordian maverick Mario Batkovic mixes classical and contemporary sounds to create his own unique approach, exploring the sonic…




					macbirmingham.co.uk


----------



## killer b (Mar 18, 2022)

and Sounds from the Other City have announced their full programme for the 1st May and it looks great - not heard of almost everything, but it's always a massive treat, and those I have heard of or know well - Modern Nature, Gnod, Contours to start with - I'm very keen to see ATM






						Full programme announced | Sounds From The Other City – Sounds From The Other City
					

A site created using Plot for Wordpress




					soundsfromtheothercity.com


----------



## Lorca (Mar 18, 2022)

Something a little different for Midlanders...Huun Huur Tu, a fantastic (no, really!) throat singing group from Tuva are playing in Stratford Upon Avon on Saturday April 2nd



			https://www.ticketsource.co.uk/stratford-playhouse3/t-nlvoyz


----------



## killer b (Mar 21, 2022)

Going to this gamelan show at the weekend at a modernist church in Manc - the same ensemble are playing a couple of nights at Cafe Oto (starting tonight I think). Some of the band are doing a gamelan workshop on Sunday that I'm taking my youngest to, which should be ace I reckon.









						Buy tickets – Ensemble Nist-Nah – Ascension Church Hulme, Sat 26 Mar 2022 7:00 PM - Sun 27 Mar 2022 5:30 PM
					

Ensemble Nist-Nah – Ascension Church Hulme, Sat 26 Mar 2022 - Sun 27 Mar 2022 - ENSEMBLE NIST-NAH (aus, gb, fr) with Will Guthrie, Charles Dubois, Thibault Florent, Colline Grosjean, Amelie Grould, Mark Lockett, Sven Michel, Lucas Pizzini, Arno Tukiman. A very special night of Experimental...




					www.tickettailor.com
				




clip here, pretty wild stuff


----------



## killer b (Mar 24, 2022)

Mary Lattimore is in the UK in June - only seen dates for Newcastle and Salford so far, but presume there'll be more to come


----------



## killer b (Mar 24, 2022)

Part 2 Yallah has visa problems so it doesn't look like her tour is happening now.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 24, 2022)

killer b said:


> Part 2 Yallah has visa problems so it doesn't look like her tour is happening now.



Ah that's well shit I was just about to get a ticket.

Might have to cancel a camping trip for Mary Lattimore.


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Mar 24, 2022)

Aye go on then


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 25, 2022)

josef1878 2.0 said:


> Aye go on then
> 
> View attachment 315743


Southampton on Wednesday.


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 25, 2022)

killer b said:


> Mary Lattimore is in the UK in June - only seen dates for Newcastle and Salford so far, but presume there'll be more to come


I don't know much about what Gosforth Civic Theatre is like, but I imagine that playing a theatre for your first night in the UK and then the White Hotel for the second must be a bit of a shock. Although at least it's not winter.


mx wcfc said:


> Southampton on Wednesday.


And one of the best venues in the UK on the 6th:





						Subhumans  Deadbeat At Dawn  Eryx London - Gig at Leeds Brudenell Social Club
					

Subhumans  Deadbeat At Dawn  Eryx London on Wednesday 6th April 2022 at the Brudenell Social Club in Leeds. Find out more and buy tickets online.




					www.brudenellsocialclub.co.uk
				




Also, Shonen Knife 40th anniversary tour in April:





						少年ナイフ Shonen Knife | Live Schedule
					

「少年ナイフ」公式サイト。ニュース、メンバーによる日記、リリース情報を掲載。




					www.shonenknife.net
				




Fairly comprehensive list of dates there, I started listing all the places they're playing in the UK but got bored typing it all out. So pretty good odds they're playing somewhere near you.


----------



## killer b (Mar 25, 2022)

quite fancy Subhumans, the only time I've seen them I fell over in the pit 5 minutes in and hurt my back so badly I couldn't walk for a week and was still in pain several months later... I don't think I got the full benefit at that one


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 25, 2022)

Dalek touring London, Salford, Newcastle and Bristol in June:








						Dälek
					

Find out when Dälek is next playing live near you. List of all Dälek tour dates, concerts, support acts, reviews and venue info.




					www.songkick.com
				



Also have a new album out next month:





						Ipecac Recordings
					

Making People Sick Since 1999




					www.ipecac.com
				




(There's one for the "artists you refuse to listen to" thread as well, I spent a few years avoiding them in case they were a terrible British man making Dr Who-themed chap-hop, but they're actually brilliant.)


----------



## killer b (Mar 25, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Dalek touring London, Salford, Newcastle and Bristol in June:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also Preston! I'll probably go and see them. Support is some Gnod side project too I think.

I didn't care much for them when I saw them years ago (Supersonic festival in maybe 2004?), but I've come round to some of their recordings since - definitely worth checking them out in a provincial sweatbox either way I reckon


----------



## killer b (Mar 25, 2022)

annoying the Preston show isn't on Songkick - it's the 9th June though


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 25, 2022)

Stick in the Wheel are playing in Morecambe on the 23rd April


----------



## belboid (Mar 25, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> And one of the best venues in the UK on the 6th:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got tix for SK at the brudenell.  Tempted by subhumans as well, but I’m back there two days later for McLusky and if I go to another gig there that week I may as well move back to bloody Leeds.


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 25, 2022)

belboid said:


> Got tix for SK at the brudenell.  Tempted by subhumans as well, but I’m back there two days later for McLusky and if I go to another gig there that week I may as well move back to bloody Leeds.


Don't go there next month (for SK) though, I've just looked at that listing again and belatedly realised that they're for 2023, not for next month, after scratching my head for a while trying to work out when Friday April 28th was.


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 25, 2022)

Other upcoming things of possible interest: this is in Manchester next Friday, looked a bit more exciting when Iceage were playing but think they've cancelled, now there's just Dry Cleaning I've heard of and Sunflower Bean, W. H. Lung, The Lounge Society, Audiobooks, Honeyglaze, Melts, and Prima Queen who I don't know anything about, any idea if any of them are good?





						Strange Waves Tickets | O2 Ritz Manchester
					






					www.academymusicgroup.com
				




Also, here's a really unexpected one: I thought, with certain events going on right now, the chances of a Moscow Death Brigade tour were probably quite slim, but they do seem to be doing a euro tour this spring, starting next week and playing a few UK dates around late April/early May, then back again in August:
Destiny International Tourbooking - MOSCOW DEATH BRIGADE 
Tickets for their Bristol date and stuff do seem to be on sale now - I really didn't think you could just cross over from Russia to the rest of Europe, travel round Europe slagging Putin off and raising money for Ukrainian refugees, then casually go back to Moscow, but I dunno how this stuff works really.


----------



## belboid (Mar 25, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Don't go there next month (for SK) though, I've just looked at that listing again and belatedly realised that they're for 2023, not for next month, after scratching my head for a while trying to work out when Friday April 28th was.


Fucking hell, glad you told me! It was meant to be April 26 and as mrsb bought it for me I wasn’t informed of any change of date and she obviously didn’t notice any email!


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 25, 2022)

I've got a ticket to see Sparks at the Roundhouse in April. It's been rescheduled about 18 times...


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Mar 25, 2022)

killer b said:


> quite fancy Subhumans, the only time I've seen them I fell over in the pit 5 minutes in and hurt my back so badly I couldn't walk for a week and was still in pain several months later... I don't think I got the full benefit at that one


They are magnificent live and Wigan is your friend!


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 27, 2022)

moonsi til said:


> Would love to see Arooj Aftab. Will keep close eye & see if anything happens bit closer to me.
> 
> Got tickets for Tackhead & African Headcharge in Bristol April 29th then Astral Festival the Sat & Sun.
> 
> Will get tickets for Jim White tour in June.


On u sound - Tackhead etc cancelled and no reschedule. I was really looking forward to this. Its still going ahead at the O2 in Kentish Town, but I'm not into it enough to go to London.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 31, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Yep, got mine for Manchester.


hitmouse You're gonna fucking love it mate, they were on form tonight, brilliant frontman who said after the last song "I'll be outside in a minute if anyone wants a hug or for me to sign something". So tonight I've been to a fab gig with good mates and had a bear hug and a fist bump from the singer of Fucked Up


----------



## killer b (Apr 1, 2022)

Horse Lords, who are the best live band in the world, are in the UK for a few dates in May/June - London/Liverpool/Bristol/Brighton - you should go to one of these dates, or all of them.


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 1, 2022)

catsbum said:


> hitmouse You're gonna fucking love it mate, they were on form tonight, brilliant frontman who said after the last song "I'll be outside in a minute if anyone wants a hug or for me to sign something". So tonight I've been to a fab gig with good mates and had a bear hug and a fist bump from the singer of Fucked Up


They're proper brilliant live, was this your first time seeing them?

Anyway, Pop 1280 doing a few UK dates in May, for anyone who fancies a bit of industrial/electro stuff:


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 9, 2022)

Not upcoming but I recently booked tickets to see The Specials at Rochester Castle on the 9th July.


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 10, 2022)

HVOB- TOO tour- my new favourite band - An electronic duo from Vienna- very heavy dark and bassy with a techno backdrop. Incredible vocals. I think she has the loveliest voice I've ever heard.

They are playing in Brixton on 7th of May and I think I'd be a fool not to go.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 11, 2022)

Off to see Khruangbin on Friday.  Hope to bag a ticket for Overmono (October 1st) on Wednesday.


----------



## magneze (Apr 11, 2022)

Nice. Wanted to get tickets for their gig in the 14th but were sold out.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 15, 2022)

magneze said:


> Nice. Wanted to get tickets for their gig in the 14th but were sold out.


 So damn good.


----------



## killer b (Apr 20, 2022)

killer b said:


> incredible double header here in Bristol in June, Yasmin Williams & Gwenifer Raymond - two of the most interesting guitarists about right now. Hope they do some more shows together nearer me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remembered this and checked, and they are playing near me (possibly near you too). 









						Yasmin Williams
					

Based in Alexandria, VA, Yasmin Williams is an acoustic fingerstyle guitarist with an unorthodox, modern style of playing. She utilizes various




					www.ents24.com
				




13 June - Brighton, Komedia
17 June -  Birmingham, Kitchen Garden Cafe
20 June - Leeds, Brudenell Social Club
22 June - Manchester, YES

Will likely go to Manc, but Yes is one of those places which mostly books bands I'm not interested in so I've never been - anyone got an opinion of the place?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 20, 2022)

killer b said:


> I remembered this and checked, and they are playing near me (possibly near you too).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The basement is alright, pink room has awful sound imho. 

I hate yes, would only go to see a band I really rate and otherwise wouldn't get to see.


----------



## killer b (Apr 20, 2022)

Threshers_Flail said:


> The basement is alright, pink room has awful sound imho.
> 
> I hate yes, would only go to see a band I really rate and otherwise wouldn't get to see.


damn, it's in the pink room. They're both solo guitarists though, I guess bad sound becomes more of an issue when there's a band?


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 20, 2022)

I've seen a few good gigs in the pink room but it's not a great venue. The basement always seems to be oversold.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 20, 2022)

cyberfairy said:


> Stick in the Wheel are playing in Morecambe on the 23rd April



I’m thinking about booking a ticket for Sage Gateshead next month


----------



## killer b (Apr 20, 2022)

London urbs might find the new Baba Yaga's Hut podcast of interest - they play tracks from bands they have booked to play over the next month or so. Some really great things coming up






						Google Podcasts
					






					podcasts.google.com


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 20, 2022)

killer b said:


> I remembered this and checked, and they are playing near me (possibly near you too).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big fan of Yes personally (apart from the stupid name), partly because they maybe book more bands I'm interested in, partly because I respect them for not being more expensive. If you fancy eating some pizza before the gig I'd say it's a reasonably-priced place to get some decent pizza?


----------



## killer b (Apr 21, 2022)

this New Music festival in Coventry this weekend looks amazing - work by Anna Meredith, Gazelle Twin, Coby Sey, Rakhi Singh / Vessel, Afrodeutch and loads of other things of interest, all free.









						New Music Biennial - Coventry UK City of Culture 2021
					

New Music Biennial 2022 will comprise 20 new pieces of music: ten brand new works selected from an open call and ten pre-existing New Music Biennial works from across the last 10 years to mark its launch back in 2012.




					coventry2021.co.uk


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 23, 2022)

Huh, I was going to say "Chats UK tour coming up", but having checked, it looks like they're coming over, just playing Sheffield, then going back to Australia:





						Tour Dates — THE CHATS
					






					www.thechatslovebeer.com
				



So, I hope any urbs who really like the Chats live within a reasonable distance of South Yorks?


----------



## killer b (Apr 27, 2022)

Moon Duo / Wooden Shjips psych-country side project Rose City Band are doing some dates in September, supported by Rosali (who's recent album on Spinster was one of my very favourites of last year).



09. 02. 2022*Brudenell Social Club *Leeds, UKTICKETS


09. 03. 2022*Manchester Psych Fest *Manchester, UKTICKETS


09. 04. 2022*Broadcast *Glasgow, UKTICKETS


09. 05. 2022*Sneaky Pete's *Edinburgh, UKTICKETS


09. 06. 2022*Cluny *Newcastle, UKTICKETS


09. 07. 2022*Golden Lion *Todmorden, UKTICKETS


09. 08. 2022*Black Box *Belfast, UKTICKETS


09. 10. 2022*District *Liverpool, UKTICKETS


09. 11. 2022*Hare & Hounds *Birmingham, UKTICKETS


09. 12. 2022*The Lanes *Bristol, UKTICKETS


09. 13. 2022*Studio 9294 *London, UKTICKETS


09. 14. 2022*Arts Centre *Norwich, UKTICKETS


----------



## killer b (Apr 28, 2022)

Manchester Collective's May show looks brilliant - Pieces by Hannah Peel, Steve Reich, Julius Eastman etc. Will probably be heading to the Salford date

*Hannah Peel* Neon 
*Julius Eastman* Joy Boy 
*Lyra Pramuk* Quanta – World Premiere 
*Steve Reich *Double Sextet

*Daniel Elms / Alexander Whitley* The Age of Spiritual Machines _(14, 18, 19 May) *_

14 May – *London* – Southbank Centre
15 May – *Bristol* – Strange Brew
18 May – *Nottingham* – Lakeside Arts 
19 May – *Leeds* – Howard Assembly Room
20 May – *Salford* – The White Hotel
21 May – *Birkenhead* – Future Yard
22 May – *Stockport* – Where The Light Gets In _(Sold Out)









						Neon — Manchester Collective
					

As the sun starts to dip below the horizon, our cities change. Featuring new music by Hannah Peel and Lyra Pramuk, alongside Steve Reich's monumental Double Sextet. UK Tour — May 2022.




					manchestercollective.co.uk
				



_


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 28, 2022)

If anyone is going to see the current Nightingales tour, do not miss the support band Rats on Rafts.


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 29, 2022)

I saw Bob Vylan on Wednesday at Rough Trade and got a signed CD and short gig for £12.50. They were mint of course.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 29, 2022)

Seeing Low tonight in Hackney (I can walk home from a gig 😎) looking forward to it , playing at Hackney Church which is a big-arsed church, 1800 capacity apparently, no idea if any tickets are still available.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 29, 2022)

I saw Low in Manchester Cathedral on Wednesday night. They were really good but it was too packed and there were tickets still available on the door. I'm not made for standing and staring at a stage in a packed crowd that hardly moves anymore and at £37 they were at the top end of my psychological £40 ticket limit. 

Divide and Dissolve supporting made the night for me. I'd never listened to them until a few days before and aside from the music being right up my street they were so excited and happy to be there and it was just really sweet. I got the feeling not everyone shared the guitar players enthusiasm though, she likes to chat a lot between tunes.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 29, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> I saw Low in Manchester Cathedral on Wednesday night. They were really good but it was too packed and there were tickets still available on the door. I'm not made for standing and staring at a stage in a packed crowd that hardly moves anymore and at £37 they were at the top end of my psychological £40 ticket limit.
> 
> Divide and Dissolve supporting made the night for me. I'd never listened to them until a few days before and aside from the music being right up my street they were so excited and happy to be there and it was just really sweet. I got the feeling not everyone shared the guitar players enthusiasm though, she likes to chat a lot between tunes.


Just listening to some Divide & Dissolve now, I can imagine it working well in a big church (luckily the gig is in a big church ) might hit the place earlier.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Apr 29, 2022)

Saw Lady Blackbird at The Union Chapel, Islington on Tuesday. One of the best gigs I've been to in ages, her mezmerising voice worked really well in that cavernous space. highly recommended if you can catch one of her UK shows.


----------



## braindancer (Apr 29, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> I saw Low in Manchester Cathedral on Wednesday night. They were really good but it was too packed and there were tickets still available on the door. I'm not made for standing and staring at a stage in a packed crowd that hardly moves anymore and at £37 they were at the top end of my psychological £40 ticket limit.
> 
> Divide and Dissolve supporting made the night for me. I'd never listened to them until a few days before and aside from the music being right up my street they were so excited and happy to be there and it was just really sweet. I got the feeling not everyone shared the guitar players enthusiasm though, she likes to chat a lot between tunes.



Low were magnificent in Brighton last night - played St George's Church which is a lovely venue - all seated!  They completely blew me away - as always....


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 29, 2022)

braindancer said:


> Low were magnificent in Brighton last night - played St George's Church which is a lovely venue - all seated!  They completely blew me away - as always....



I was thinking to myself 'everytime I've been to a church gig there's been seats'. I swear a joke was even made something like 'If your lower backs are ok we're gonna play a few more songs'.


----------



## Cloo (Apr 29, 2022)

I'll probably have a spare ticket to see Amyl & the Sniffers on 5 June at Nottingham Rock City if anyone round the way fancies joining me.  Meeting some Midlands mates there and bought a ticket for my other half but its looking like the logistics will be too complex for him to join me now.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 29, 2022)

Next up for me is Spriritualized on Thursday.  Just hope my persistent ( not covid related) cough fucks off before then.


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 29, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Next up for me is Spriritualized on Thursday.  Just hope my persistent ( not covid related) cough fucks off before then.


I have the same cough- I think.


----------



## bcuster (Apr 29, 2022)

I've always been a big fan of this grammy award winning performer. She seems to be emerging from her COVID/divorce cocoon









						Hayley Williams on her new podcast, Everything is Emo - Rolling Stone UK
					

The Paramore frontwoman has created a new BBC Sounds podcast series about the rock subgenre. She tells us what emo means to her, why Twilight is camp and why teens are being pulled towards extreme emotional music again today.




					www.rollingstone.co.uk


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 29, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> I have the same cough- I think.



The actual cold part of it was on the way out a week ago, but I probably brought it back thanks to a couple of early morning runs in low temps.  Will stay off the runs before the gig.  Can imagine anyone in a crowded space with a persistent cough not being looked on too kindly atm..


----------



## marty21 (Apr 29, 2022)

braindancer said:


> Low were magnificent in Brighton last night - played St George's Church which is a lovely venue - all seated!  They completely blew me away - as always....


Of course I missed the support , pubbing it , all standing in general admission at the Hackney Gig 🤣 a man of my age 🤣


----------



## marty21 (Apr 30, 2022)

Low were excellent, just love their voices and it works well in a church ! 

Being able to walk home afterwards 😎


----------



## May Kasahara (May 2, 2022)

Rescheduled Delines gig at Union Chapel tomorrow night


----------



## killer b (May 3, 2022)

I saw Gnod the other night and they were on intensely good form. a few days of the tour left, if neckbreaking industrial noise punk is your bag


03/05/22FalmouthThe Cornish BlackUnited KingdomBUY TICKETS05/05/22BirminghamCentralaUnited KingdomBUY TICKETS06/05/22St. LeonardThe PiperUnited KingdomBUY TICKETS07/05/22BirkenheadFuture Yard


----------



## Part 2 (May 3, 2022)

Thinking of having a drive over to Birkenhead on Friday for that.


----------



## killer b (May 3, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Thinking of having a drive over to Birkenhead on Friday for that.


I would if I didn't have the kids this weekend - some real cathartic shit on Sunday, but the Pint Pot was far too small a venue and it was pretty uncomfortable


----------



## May Kasahara (May 3, 2022)

Yeah, Mr K saw them in Bristol and said they were excellent.


----------



## Riff (May 3, 2022)

Tonight - Nik Mason's Saucerful of Secrets
Friday - When Rivers Meet.


----------



## hitmouse (May 3, 2022)

killer b said:


> I would if I didn't have the kids this weekend - some real cathartic shit on Sunday, but the Pint Pot was far too small a venue and it was pretty uncomfortable


I genuinely can't tell if Sunday was the first time I've seen them, I feel like I've seen them before but that could well be me getting confused as a result of seeing too many bands advertised as having Gnod members in them. Did you see the ones who were on before them? Agreed about the venue, that kind of bar down the middle of the room thing always feels like it's designed to minimise the amount of space available.


----------



## killer b (May 3, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> I genuinely can't tell if Sunday was the first time I've seen them, I feel like I've seen them before but that could well be me getting confused as a result of seeing too many bands advertised as having Gnod members in them. Did you see the ones who were on before them? Agreed about the venue, that kind of bar down the middle of the room thing always feels like it's designed to minimise the amount of space available.


I didn't see Thank, we were unwisely waiting to see Highschool at Hot Bed Press (in the end we left after one song). 

The Pint Pot isn't a venue really, which is why it's not suitable for a band like Gnod to play - last time I saw them at a festival they were playing a room 5 times the size and it was still rammed. It actually felt dangerous in there at points on Sunday


----------



## Part 2 (May 8, 2022)

Gnod were very loud last night. Going harder than anyone I've seen post pandemic. Bit of a box venue wise but fuck me that's an impressive sound.


----------



## killer b (May 9, 2022)

There can't realistically be very many opportunities left to see Sun Ra's Arkestra led by Marshall Allen (he's 98), but they're doing three dates in London this weekend - sold out for the first two, but there's some left for the 16th apparently. Earth in Hackney.


----------



## braindancer (May 10, 2022)

I've never seen Ride....  but just seen they are playing a 30 year anniversary of Going Blank Again show in Brighton in a few weeks....

This is an album that has always had a very special place in my heart.

But is it worth going to see them now?  Tickets not on sale yet but I'm sure will be spendy.  I'd have to go billy no-mates style as I don't know any other Ride fanboys.  And it's on a Monday.  Hmmmm.

But then Leave Them All Behind has one of the best intros to any song ever.....  



Will have to mull it over.....


----------



## killer b (May 10, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Gnod were very loud last night. Going harder than anyone I've seen post pandemic. Bit of a box venue wise but fuck me that's an impressive sound.


just saw this on twitter. could be a moment.


----------



## Part 2 (May 10, 2022)

killer b said:


> just saw this on twitter. could be a moment.


----------



## weepiper (May 10, 2022)

braindancer said:


> I've never seen Ride....  but just seen they are playing a 30 year anniversary of Going Blank Again show in Brighton in a few weeks....
> 
> This is an album that has always had a very special place in my heart.
> 
> ...



They're playing on the Saturday night of the Connect festival up here in August. Playing all of 'Nowhere'. I've already got tickets for me and the kids for the Sunday (Mogwai and Idlewild, among others) but am seriously chewing over paying another 67 quid for myself for the Saturday just to see Ride (although I'd probably watch Chemical Brothers too) because I've been playing that album to death recently.


----------



## hitmouse (May 12, 2022)

Squat festival happening in Manchester this weekend:

If people want a non-fb link:





						PUF 2022, Persons Unknown festival @ 2022-05-13 11:10:00 to 2022-05-16 05:40:00 | radar.squat.net
					

Person Unknown Festival is a natural and inevitable progression of the grassroots movements that have hit Manchester over the last 2 decades, Fresh Milk, Okasional Cafe, Temporary Autonomous Arts events, and Loose Space as a few examples.This crew of Manchester-based squatters are organising a 3...




					radar.squat.net
				



Location still tba.


----------



## killer b (May 12, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Squat festival happening in Manchester this weekend:
> 
> If people want a non-fb link:
> 
> ...



any idea what this is going to be like? 72 hour ketamine gabber party or something more sedate?


----------



## hitmouse (May 12, 2022)

killer b said:


> any idea what this is going to be like? 72 hour ketamine gabber party or something more sedate?


There's a talk on holistic care and practical magic on the Friday morning if you fancy it? Bands/DJs-wise, it sounds like a fairly varied mix:


> BANDS/MUSICIANS
> FRIDAY 13TH
> RENEE STORMZ
> Songwriter, producer and MC
> ...


----------



## killer b (May 12, 2022)

You going? Might pop along for a bit if it's at that squatted place in Rusholme (seems the most likely location I guess)


----------



## Part 2 (May 12, 2022)

killer b said:


> You going? Might pop along for a bit if it's at that squatted place in Rusholme (seems the most likely location I guess)



The place at the end of Platt Lane was shut down a few months ago. They're somewhere around Victoria Park somewhere now so I'm thinking it's there.


----------



## hitmouse (May 12, 2022)

Yeah, reckon I'll try to get down for at least one of the days. Would seem not impossible that they might try to get a one-off location just for this event, I imagine holding a big public event like this is probably not ideal if you want to carry on living somewhere afterwards?


----------



## kalidarkone (May 12, 2022)

Off to see the Viagra boys tonight at the Marble Factory, Bristol. I've had the ticket for at least 18 months!


----------



## killer b (May 12, 2022)

misread that at the Venga Boys and was about to commend your excellent taste


----------



## rutabowa (May 12, 2022)

I only have tickets booked for Rome Streetz in June and Lady Gaga in July currently


----------



## killer b (May 12, 2022)

This coming weekend has too many great things happening - Moor Mother is playing the White Hotel tomorrow, which I'd like to go to, but I'm already going to see Music for 18 Musicians & Space Africa on Saturday... then on Monday Oranssi Pazuzu are finally playing their much-delayed Manchester show, Deaf Kids supporting. Should be heavy af.


----------



## Part 2 (May 12, 2022)

killer b said:


> then on Monday Oranssi Pazuzu are finally playing their much-delayed Manchester show, Deaf Kids supporting. Should be heavy af.



Off to buy a ticket for that tomorrow while I'm close by. I've not been in Academy 3 for many years.


----------



## killer b (May 12, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Off to buy a ticket for that tomorrow while I'm close by. I've not been in Academy 3 for many years.


Not sure I've ever been there tbh, what's it like?


----------



## Part 2 (May 12, 2022)

killer b said:


> Not sure I've ever been there tbh, what's it like?


Years ago it was called The Hop and Grape. Used to get to it up the stairs on the right as you go in. Bar was at the back oppsite stage with the Mixing desk in between. Last thing I saw there was probably The Amazing Snakeheads who I didn't really like and I imagine it's had some work done since. Don't think I've ever been to anything really loud there and not sure who this lot are but it gives a good idea of the space.


----------



## braindancer (May 13, 2022)

Got tickets for Yasmin Williams and Gwennifer Raymond at Komedia in Brighton on 13th June - that should be good.

Taking the kids to see Snail Mail and The Goon Sax later in the month.  I'm not arsed at all about Snail Mail but The Goon Sax are great so I'm happy to tag along.


----------



## hitmouse (May 13, 2022)

Not got around to ringing it up yet, but there's a hotline number up on the fb page for that squat fest now.


----------



## killer b (May 17, 2022)

If anyone fancies a trip to Preston there's a nice (free) one day jazz festival coming up at the end of the month here - should be great if the weather's good, some decent acts on the lineup:



Also next Wednesday night (also free) Graham Massey's Sun Ra tribute band Toolshed are playing - they're great.


----------



## kalidarkone (May 17, 2022)

I'm off to see Oh Sees tonight- 2 year ticket roll over. I'm not fussed about them currently, but am really excited that Crack Cloud are supporting them as I've been wanting to see them for ages.


----------



## chandlerp (May 17, 2022)

Off to see Europe, Foreigner and Whitesnake in Manchester tomorrow night.

Please don't judge me too harshly.


----------



## kalidarkone (May 17, 2022)

chandlerp said:


> Off to see Europe, Foreigner and Whitesnake in Manchester tomorrow night.
> 
> Please don't judge me too harshly.


Mate, as long as you enjoy it- that's all that matters!


----------



## killer b (May 17, 2022)

Colin Curie Group are doing a Steve Reich show on 4th June at King's Place in London - including 6 Marimbas, which is a real banger

*








						Colin Currie Group • Contemporary • Kings Place
					

Fresh from their triumphant European tour of Steve Reich’s newest work, Colin Currie Group return to Kings Place with a programme of classics.




					www.kingsplace.co.uk
				




*


----------



## hitmouse (May 17, 2022)

chandlerp said:


> Off to see Europe, Foreigner and Whitesnake in Manchester tomorrow night.
> 
> Please don't judge me too harshly.


I'm certainly judging whoever put that bill together, the first two thirds of that line-up are a solid set-up for making a very mediocre Brexit joke but I can't see any way to get Whitesnake into a punchline.


----------



## CNT36 (May 18, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> I'm certainly judging whoever put that bill together, the first two thirds of that line-up are a solid set-up for making a very mediocre Brexit joke but I can't see any way to get Whitesnake into a punchline.


Just throw it into the nearest large body of water and the RNLI will do the rest.


----------



## killer b (May 18, 2022)

My boy Polypores is playing his first London show in July, second on the bill to Transcendence Orchestra at the Bleep43 20th anniversary party - looks like a sweet show. 

**


----------



## killer b (May 22, 2022)

we're going to take the kids to this wicked looking festival in August - lineup is pretty sweet, location is lush.


----------



## kalidarkone (May 24, 2022)

Just bought  a ticket for MC Yallah and Debmaster in August......I'm so excited....I'm going to have to work 3 x 12.5 hour shifts in a row to get to see them - but worth it!


----------



## kalidarkone (May 28, 2022)

Impulsively- weeks ago bought a ticket for dot to dot festival in Bristol today....cept not feeling it (bit low today) and despite listening to a sample of most of the bands there really is not much I'm  interested in.....on the other hand if I can see 4 bands then I will of got my moneys worth.

Was going to start with Just Mustard but have discovered Nixer at the same time so will start there,  so plan is

Nixer
JockStrap
Mandy Indiana
Scalping
Squid

I forgot how overwhelming multi venue taster gigs are- especially for someone with ADHD - it's hard to stick to the plan!


----------



## killer b (May 29, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> Impulsively- weeks ago bought a ticket for dot to dot festival in Bristol today....cept not feeling it (bit low today) and despite listening to a sample of most of the bands there really is not much I'm  interested in.....on the other hand if I can see 4 bands then I will of got my moneys worth.
> 
> Was going to start with Just Mustard but have discovered Nixer at the same time so will start there,  so plan is
> 
> ...


Did you get to Mandy Indiana? Saw them a few weeks ago and they were wild


----------



## kalidarkone (May 29, 2022)

killer b said:


> Did you get to Mandy Indiana? Saw them a few weeks ago and they were wild


I did a bit and really liked them but sadly I was not in the mood for dot to dot....and went home.

I was thrown by JockStrap as in my head I thought they were a Scottish punk band! I'm obviously getting them confused with a different band.....its really bugging me and I spent ages trying to work out my confusion.......and as I'm typing this I realised that it's because I was thinking of KNEECAP who are not Scottish or punk but Irish and hip hop. 😆 So I was extremely disappointed and JOCKSTRAP did nothing for me. I was already quite fragile and it was a struggle to leave the house.

hitmouse  I trawled through your posts because I knew you had mentioned Kneecap ( at the time I thought it was JockStrap) and wanted to work out where I'd gone wrong.
My ADHD is off the scale atm.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 29, 2022)

Anyone else going to Hackney Colliery Band at Band on the Wall in Manchester tonight?


----------



## Hollis (May 29, 2022)

The Smile..(Radiohead spin-off..) tonight at Roundhouse. Superb!  Loved it.


----------



## killer b (May 30, 2022)

killer b said:


> Horse Lords, who are the best live band in the world, are in the UK for a few dates in May/June - London/Liverpool/Bristol/Brighton - you should go to one of these dates, or all of them.
> 
> View attachment 316646


just a remembered about this - seen some footage from Amsterdam, they seem hot as hell. London tonight, Liverpool tomorrow, Bristol Wednesday, Brighton Thursday.


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 3, 2022)

Went to see Mary Lattimore last night. Just wonderful music and she was really funny and charming. I think my weekend peaked too early. 

Last night of the tour in Bristol tonight I think.


----------



## killer b (Jun 3, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Went to see Mary Lattimore last night. Just wonderful music and she was really funny and charming. I think my weekend peaked too early.
> 
> Last night of the tour in Bristol tonight I think.


she's playing Todmorden tomorrow too (seems a weird route to take...)


----------



## killer b (Jun 3, 2022)

What was Lattimore's support like? I was listening to some of his stuff the other day, sounded good


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 3, 2022)

killer b said:


> What was Lattimore's support like? I was listening to some of his stuff the other day, sounded good


He was great. I thought while watching that you'd like him. Moments of Alabaster DePlume...without the singing!

Quite tempted to go to Todmorden tomorrow.


----------



## killer b (Jun 3, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> He was great. I thought while watching that you'd like him. Moments of Alabaster DePlume...without the singing!
> 
> Quite tempted to go to Todmorden tomorrow.


reckon it'll be really lush in the Lion - I'd go but got family visiting etc


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 3, 2022)

killer b and other vaguely manchester located heads, I recommend going to see Model Home this wednesday at the White Hotel, over from Washington DC.

This is us on the radio yesterday


----------



## killer b (Jun 3, 2022)

rutabowa said:


> killer b and other vaguely manchester located heads, I recommend going to see Model Home this wednesday at the White Hotel, over from Washington DC.
> 
> This is us on the radio yesterday



I had seen that, but am feeling a bit frayed after a punishing (though also v. enjoyable) gig schedule in May and need to take a bit of a break


----------



## Knotted (Jun 5, 2022)

Thinking of going to one of the Gwenifer Raymond + Yasmin Williams gigs. Maybe Brighton, maybe Birmingham but both are a stretch for me.









						Gigs
					

Coming Soon…




					gweniferraymond.com


----------



## killer b (Jun 8, 2022)

That cancelled MC Yallah show is back on at the White Hotel, 7th August. Presume she's doing other UK dates around then too









						MC Yallah & DEBMASTER Tickets | £12.32 | 7 Aug @ The White Hotel, Manchester | DICE
					

Kenyan by heritage, but born and raised in Kampala, where she is a key member of the big Nyege Nyege crew, incredible rapper MC Yallah has been on the hip-ho...




					dice.fm


----------



## braindancer (Jun 8, 2022)

Knotted said:


> Thinking of going to one of the Gwenifer Raymond + Yasmin Williams gigs. Maybe Brighton, maybe Birmingham but both are a stretch for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm going to the Brighton gig - looking forward to it!


----------



## killer b (Jun 9, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Dalek touring London, Salford, Newcastle and Bristol in June:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First night of this tour in Preston tonight, defo recommended: I had heard that Holy Scum were providing the backing for Dalek, but it wasn't quite like that - in fact the guy who does the beats for Dalek did vocals and additional noises for Holy Scum, and then Dalek did their thing later. Took a while to get going but once they were in the zone it was magic.


----------



## killer b (Jun 10, 2022)

....I've just seen that Shipley's Golden Cabinet - one of the best gigs in the country for a couple of years, though dormant recently - is returning in October with a heavy lineup, including Holy Scum. Scorn headlining!


----------



## killer b (Jun 10, 2022)

Will be going to this free African music festival in Liverpool next weekend if the weather's nice - always been a treat when I've been in the past


----------



## AverageJoe (Jun 10, 2022)

I've got two tickets for Nine Inch Nails at the Brixton Academy on Tues 21 June. It's likely to be a low key (in terms of stage show) compared to what they usually do as the venue is much smaller than they normally play at. 

However. That date is also one of the train strike dates so I might not get there. If I do, its likely that I will have a spare ticket if anyone wants to come (for free, that's the kind of guy I am). 

I'll be at the bar and not in the pit but once you're in you can do what you want.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 11, 2022)

Not exactly forthcoming as I'm there now, but just seen the subhuman at North west calling. Haven't seen any anarcho punk for years. Very jolly.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 11, 2022)

Now Steve  Ignorant reimagining Crass as hard-core going on heavy metal.  probably should have left well alone but still a joyful noise. _Must_ stop posting updates.


----------



## Knotted (Jun 12, 2022)

braindancer said:


> I'm going to the Brighton gig - looking forward to it!



Last minute decision. Yep I'm going too. Meet up if you like.


----------



## killer b (Jun 12, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Not exactly forthcoming as I'm there now, but just seen the subhuman at North west calling. Haven't seen any anarcho punk for years. Very jolly.


Subhumans are one of the very best bands. Need to see them soon I reckon.


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 12, 2022)

killer b said:


> ....I've just seen that Shipley's Golden Cabinet - one of the best gigs in the country for a couple of years, though dormant recently - is returning in October with a heavy lineup, including Holy Scum. Scorn headlining!
> 
> View attachment 326541


Bugger... it's sold out.


----------



## killer b (Jun 12, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Bugger... it's sold out.


Shit, this is bad news!


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 13, 2022)

killer b said:


> First night of this tour in Preston tonight, defo recommended: I had heard that Holy Scum were providing the backing for Dalek, but it wasn't quite like that - in fact the guy who does the beats for Dalek did vocals and additional noises for Holy Scum, and then Dalek did their thing later. Took a while to get going but once they were in the zone it was magic.


Oh yeah, saw them last night and it was indeed great.


killer b said:


> ....I've just seen that Shipley's Golden Cabinet - one of the best gigs in the country for a couple of years, though dormant recently - is returning in October with a heavy lineup, including Holy Scum. Scorn headlining!


Someone mentioned this last night and was saying how good it looked as well.


Wilf said:


> Not exactly forthcoming as I'm there now, but just seen the subhuman at North west calling. Haven't seen any anarcho punk for years. Very jolly.


Ah, last time I saw the Subhumans at one of those nostalgiafest things it sort of felt like the crowd didn't really match the energy levels I'd hope for, which was a shame - hope that you got to properly enjoy them, anyway.


Part 2 said:


> Bugger... it's sold out.


OK, looks like I'm not going then. On the bright side, that means I don't have to work out how to get home from Shipley.


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 13, 2022)

Prangers, who are on the Shipley line up are worth a look.....2 Manchester gigs coming up. 

One this Thursday at Soup Kitchen is Sonny Bliss' album launch. I'm just giving the album a go, although unlikely to make it due to covid.



The other gig is this at the former Partisan Centre.


----------



## killer b (Jun 13, 2022)

Cocaine Piss are playing the Peer Hat on 29th August - they were just a funny name until tonight, but I've just checked out some of their tunes and reckon it'll be a slammer.


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 13, 2022)

killer b said:


> Cocaine Piss are playing the Peer Hat on 29th August - they were just a funny name until tonight, but I've just checked out some of their tunes and reckon it'll be a slammer.



Yea I've thought that before but noticed a few friend's Facebook interests in them and hadn't realised Albini had done the album. Reckon I'm in.


----------



## killer b (Jun 13, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Yea I've thought that before but noticed a few friend's Facebook interests in them and hadn't realised Albini had done the album. Reckon I'm in.


I'm usually happy to check out anyone Sammy books tbf, the dude knows his shit.


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 13, 2022)

killer b said:


> I'm usually happy to check out anyone Sammy books tbf, the dude knows his shit.


Yea, I don't really know him but recently said thanks for providing so many good nights. 

Singer of CP sounds like a more shouty version of the lass who left Joanna Gruesome.


----------



## braindancer (Jun 14, 2022)

Knotted said:


> Last minute decision. Yep I'm going too. Meet up if you like.



Just seen this - I enjoyed it a lot...  I'd done a massive cycle ride on Sunday and my legs were shot so I was delighted to see tables and chairs on arrival .

Both Gwenifer Raymond and Yasmin Williams were great I thought - they complimented each other nicely, Gwenifer's ferocious playing occasionally interspersed with a few awkward grunts to the the audience followed by Yasmin's much prettier tunes with endless banter in between..... 

All in all - an excellent Monday evening....


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 14, 2022)

killer b said:


> Cocaine Piss are playing the Peer Hat on 29th August - they were just a funny name until tonight, but I've just checked out some of their tunes and reckon it'll be a slammer.


Quite wanted to see them the last time they were here, back in the pre-pandemic days, but think they were on the same night as someone or other I was more excited about... and I've just realised that, if all goes well, I'll hopefully be out of the country when they're here, so I'll be missing them again. Agreed that the Beauty Witch does excellent bookings though, people who are less covid-having than me may want to check Midnight while they're here for some good dumb metal fun.


----------



## belboid (Jun 14, 2022)

Jon Spencer and the Hitmakers tonight.  

Heard good things from previous gigs.


----------



## moonsi til (Jun 17, 2022)

Jim White on Sunday


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 18, 2022)

Just been listening to, and really enjoying, the new Drug Church album, and it turns out they're over here next week. Only northern date is at a festival that's sold out, but also playing London, Cardiff, Birmingham, Glasgow, Bristol, Milton Keynes, Kingston and Southampton between the 22nd-July 2nd. Definitely sound like they'd be worth a look imo.


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 19, 2022)

Soul Glo will be touring in September, Brighton/Birmingham/Glasgow/Bristol/Manchester/London:


			https://www.ticketmaster.co.uk/soul-glo-tickets/artist/2239508
		

If they're anywhere near as good live as they are on record, should be pretty impressive.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 19, 2022)

Third try for Jessie Ware tomorrow after a couple of covid cancellations.  Will be well poppy but I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 20, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Third try for Jessie Ware tomorrow after a couple of covid cancellations.  Will be well poppy but I'm looking forward to it.


 
So good.


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Jun 21, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Not exactly forthcoming as I'm there now, but just seen the subhuman at North west calling. Haven't seen any anarcho punk for years. Very jolly.


Was a good day that, I'd seen Subhumans in Wigan a few weeks before and they were excellent then too.


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Jun 21, 2022)

killer b said:


> Subhumans are one of the very best bands. Need to see them soon I reckon.


They are on in Wigan again in January and the Boulevard is a great venue


----------



## killer b (Jun 21, 2022)

alert! Joshua Abrams Natural Information Society are doing a two day residency at Cafe Oto - the first date was last night and the reports I've seen online are breathless. Last show tonight and you should defo go if you're in London. Fozzie Bear saw them a few years ago and can attest I think?





__





						Cafe OTO → Joshua Abrams & Natural Information Society – Two-Day Residency, 20 to 21 June 2022
					

Joshua Abrams developed his voice in the rich ferment of the 1990s Chicago music world, participating heavily across the city’s jazz, experimental & rock scenes. He co-founded the ‘back porch minimalist’ band Town & Country &, with Matana Roberts & …




					www.cafeoto.co.uk


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 21, 2022)

killer b said:


> alert! Joshua Abrams Natural Information Society are doing a two day residency at Cafe Oto - the first date was last night and the reports I've seen online are breathless. Last show tonight and you should defo go if you're in London. Fozzie Bear saw them a few years ago and can attest I think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes they are great and I cannot make and am a bit gutted.

The set I saw at OTO last time got released as an album on Bandcamp and is wild.


----------



## killer b (Jun 21, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> The set I saw at OTO last time got released as an album on Bandcamp and is wild.


I had it on last week, totally amazing


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 22, 2022)

4 dates for Dame Area in September. Great last time I saw them.


----------



## Cloo (Jun 27, 2022)

Prolapse playing in October - quite tempted to go if I can find anyone to go with. Not the sort of band I was typically into but I do remember seeing them live in Camden at the Barfly and they put on a very wonkily entertaining show. Prolapse Tickets | £13.20 | 29 Oct @ Oslo, London | DICE


----------



## killer b (Jun 28, 2022)

My cousin's boyfriend's new work is getting a premier at the Wigmore Hall this Friday - she's been going out with him for ages but only told me he was a moderately successful composer a few weeks ago... he's really good though: I'd go if I was about. 









						Cassandra Miller, Enno Poppe, James Dillon and Lawrence Dunn
					

Explore Ensemble presents a landmark concert in celebration of both its 10th anniversary and its award of the Ernst von Siemens Musikstiftung's Ensemble Prize. Their programme includes a new work by the British composer Lawrence Dunn, alongside pieces by the acclaimed Scottish composer James...




					wigmore-hall.org.uk


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 29, 2022)

rutabowa said:


> I only have tickets booked for Rome Streetz in June and Lady Gaga in July currently


I saw Rome Streetz. Wow it was the  best live mcing I have ever seen, he was relentless and flawless... so impressive. Also good vibez.... a lot of UK hip hop royalty there. And a huge amount of ganja smoke in the O2 academy, on stage and off. Rammed too.


----------



## Hollis (Jul 1, 2022)

Follakzoid - Saturday
Sir Elton John - Sunday


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 1, 2022)

Hollis said:


> Follakzoid - Saturday
> Sir Elton John - Sunday


Equiknoxx w/ Gavsborg, Time Cow & Shanique Marie  on Saturday 

Folkazoid on Sunday


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 1, 2022)

Hollis said:


> Follakzoid - Saturday
> Sir Elton John - Sunday


My friend saw Elton twice in Bristol (his mate’s wife works at the stadium so had access to tickets) and said it was a pretty good show


----------



## killer b (Jul 2, 2022)

Who's up for a day out in Barnsley? This genuinely looks brilliant...


----------



## ska invita (Jul 2, 2022)

killer b said:


> Who's up for a day out in Barnsley? This genuinely looks brilliant...
> 
> View attachment 330016


looks great
googled the Black Dyke Band - dissapointed


----------



## ska invita (Jul 2, 2022)

features

"Hand cranked contraptioneering by Archibald Crumbucket"


----------



## killer b (Jul 2, 2022)

Have you ever heard Acid Brass live ska? reckon you'd love it if not - it's real joyful and uplifting. Grimethorpe and Black Dyke are also both great bands at the top of their game - it'll be a decent day of music.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 2, 2022)

yes have  
just watching Black Dyke band now


very good - orginal composition too
(full set)
i love brass bands + (jazz) big bands + big church organs - the most physically powerful non-electronic music


----------



## killer b (Jul 2, 2022)

Mrs B lives round the corner from the RNCM, they do an annual brass band festival we generally go to - heard some amazing stuff there over the years. I was reminded recently of this piece - which was premiered at the festival, and like most contemporary compositions has probably never been played since - shame cause it's really lovely.


----------



## killer b (Jul 2, 2022)

it was performed with the musicians split between the stage, several places on the balcony and the back of the hall too.


----------



## killer b (Jul 2, 2022)

also heard this at the same concert which is a bit of a wounder


----------



## ska invita (Jul 2, 2022)

btw re Acid Brass, I basically see the world the same way as Jeremy Deller - came across this book he was involved in Jeremy Deller - Folk Archive
+








						Folk Archive: Contemporary Popular Art from the UK | Book Works
					

Folk Archive: Contemporary Popular Art from the UK is currently out of print. ‘If Pop Art is about liking things, as Andy Warhol said, then folk art is about loving things’ – Jeremy Deller…




					bookworks.org.uk
				



<<<,acid brass fits into all that
it basically captures how i feel about the UK (and beyond i guess)

id travel up for one of these brass band fairs, but Id need months notice - when you hear about things could you post them? whats the name of hte other one you go to? might take a few years but will get tehre one day


----------



## killer b (Jul 2, 2022)

The RNCM brass festival is usually every January - hasn't happened for the last couple of years but presumably will be on next year. I'm not really plugged in to the brass band circuit otherwise though so I only tend to come across other stuff by chance (a friend who plays trumpet for Grimethorpe posted about the Barnsley event this morning but he isn't a reliable source of listings unfortunately). 

Most big brass band events will have Grimethorpe, Faireys and Black Dyke playing though, so it's probably worth just checking their websites from time to time and see what they've got listed


----------



## nagapie (Jul 2, 2022)

Some good stuff at the Village Green and on the main stage over the two days. Horace Andy headlining. And still free.








						Lambeth Country Show
					

Saturday 16 & Sunday 17 July 2022




					lambethcountryshow.co.uk


----------



## killer b (Jul 2, 2022)

Anything good going on in Bristol next weekend anyone know? I'm down for a couple of days, would be interested in catching a gig of some sort


----------



## Hollis (Jul 2, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> Folkazoid on Sunday



Follakzoid were seriously superb!  
Stand in the middle and enjoy


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 3, 2022)

Hollis said:


> Follakzoid were seriously superb!
> Stand in the middle and enjoy


Absolutely will do


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 6, 2022)

Richard Dawson and Circle on Friday...at Gorilla unfortunately but I'm hopeful.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 6, 2022)

Hollis said:


> Follakzoid were seriously superb!
> Stand in the middle and enjoy


I did, they were transcendental.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 6, 2022)

I've just bought a ticket for Bill Calahan in November. I find his baritone voice very attractive 😍


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 6, 2022)

Gnod and Locean at Todmorden Golden Lion 18th August


----------



## killer b (Jul 6, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Richard Dawson and Circle on Friday...at Gorilla unfortunately but I'm hopeful.


thinking about going to Supersonic on Sunday, my planned weekend has been cancelled by covid...


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 7, 2022)

Bugger, did anyone else know Thou were touring? Playing White Hotel tonight, which I would've been well up for if I'd realised. Still playing Glasgow, Supersonic and Bristol in the next few days though:








						Thou
					

Find out when Thou is next playing live near you. List of all Thou tour dates, concerts, support acts, reviews and venue info.




					www.songkick.com


----------



## killer b (Jul 7, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Bugger, did anyone else know Thou were touring? Playing White Hotel tonight, which I would've been well up for if I'd realised. Still playing Glasgow, Supersonic and Bristol in the next few days though:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew, but forgot to post sorry!


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 7, 2022)

killer b said:


> I knew, but forgot to post sorry!


S'alright, I went to the football last night and probably going to a thing tomorrow so it probably won't kill me to spend tonight at home.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 8, 2022)

killer b said:


> thinking about going to Supersonic on Sunday, my planned weekend has been cancelled by covid...


Would definitely recommend it, they were excellent. The Gorilla sound wasn't great for Nadja and I was getting worried but by the time RD and Circle got started it was an absolutely joyous 75 minutes. 

If they're playing the same encore everywhere and imagine it'll be a great Supersonic ender.


----------



## killer b (Jul 9, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Would definitely recommend it, they were excellent. The Gorilla sound wasn't great for Nadja and I was getting worried but by the time RD and Circle got started it was an absolutely joyous 75 minutes.
> 
> If they're playing the same encore everywhere and imagine it'll be a great Supersonic ender.


I'm going - will report back.

Keep seeing adverts for gigs at a new Manchester venue, New City Hall, which apparently has recently been refurbished and is a legendary manc venue - fairly sure its never been open in all the time I've been going out here, do you know what it's been all these years? You ever go there back in the day?


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 10, 2022)

killer b said:


> I'm going - will report back.
> 
> Keep seeing adverts for gigs at a new Manchester venue, New City Hall, which apparently has recently been refurbished and is a legendary manc venue - fairly sure its never been open in all the time I've been going out here, do you know what it's been all these years? You ever go there back in the day?


New century hall. I've never been there but James Murphy did a thing called Despacio for MIF there 2013...best soundsytem ever or something. I seem to remember stoko had an eventful night.

Seems to be stuff about an original springy dance floor, a hi tech light up ceiling and a 'state of the art' soundsystem. 800+ capacity, a bit less than Academy 2 but looks like a simlar box shape. I'd like to see inside but It'll  likely be something special that gets me in there. Looks and sounds better as a club/dancing event than a gig from the pictures I've seen.









						New Century Manchester - New Century Manchester
					

BJORN AGAIN15.12.22Book now, on Dice >>ENGLAND V USA25.11.22Big screen action 7pm, £5 including free drink >>BOOK FOR XMASTable bookings now open >> Previous Next WELCOME TO NEW CENTURY After years hiding in plain sight, the rebirth of New Century brings a piece of Manchester’s musical heritage...




					newcenturymcr.com


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 10, 2022)

killer b said:


> The RNCM brass festival is usually every January - hasn't happened for the last couple of years but presumably will be on next year. I'm not really plugged in to the brass band circuit otherwise though so I only tend to come across other stuff by chance (a friend who plays trumpet for Grimethorpe posted about the Barnsley event this morning but he isn't a reliable source of listings unfortunately).
> 
> Most big brass band events will have Grimethorpe, Faireys and Black Dyke playing though, so it's probably worth just checking their websites from time to time and see what they've got listed


I went to see Hackney Colliery Band at Band on the Wall a few weeks ago. I'd seen them a few years ago at Shambala so knew they were good.

This is on soon:

Sunday | 17.07.22
7.00pm
Band on the Wall
Free Signup

The Rajasthan Heritage Brass Band 









						Telling Our Stories - Rajasthan Heritage Brass Band (family friendly) - Band on the Wall
					

The Rajasthan Heritage Brass Band head to Band on the Wall for a free family friendly […]



					bandonthewall.org


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 10, 2022)

ska invita said:


> btw re Acid Brass, I basically see the world the same way as Jeremy Deller - came across this book he was involved in Jeremy Deller - Folk Archive
> +
> 
> 
> ...


If you venture up to Manchester for any gigs/festivals and need a place to stay, my Hulme flat is about 15 minutes walk to RNCM and you can potentially crash, depending on dates, let me know.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 10, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> New century hall. I've never been there but James Murphy did a thing called Despacio for MIF there 2013...best soundsytem ever or something. I seem to remember stoko had an eventful night.
> 
> Seems to be stuff about an original springy dance floor, a hi tech light up ceiling and a 'state of the art' soundsystem. 800+ capacity, a bit less than Academy 2 but looks like a simlar box shape. I'd like to see inside but It'll  likely be something special that gets me in there. Looks and sounds better as a club/dancing event than a gig from the pictures I've seen.
> 
> ...


I think I've been in there years ago, maybe for a meeting or conference or something? 

Think it was more like the function room in a big office block, rather than a standalone venue, iirc.


----------



## killer b (Jul 11, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Would definitely recommend it, they were excellent. The Gorilla sound wasn't great for Nadja and I was getting worried but by the time RD and Circle got started it was an absolutely joyous 75 minutes.
> 
> If they're playing the same encore everywhere and imagine it'll be a great Supersonic ender.


They were great, but I hated the encore. 

Highlight of the day was J Zunz, who is playing the Peer Hat on Wednesday - definitely go if you're free: she has a couple of albums out on Rocket which will give you an idea what it sounds like, bit she is much more banging live...


----------



## killer b (Jul 11, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> I saw Low in Manchester Cathedral on Wednesday night. They were really good but it was too packed and there were tickets still available on the door. I'm not made for standing and staring at a stage in a packed crowd that hardly moves anymore and at £37 they were at the top end of my psychological £40 ticket limit.
> 
> Divide and Dissolve supporting made the night for me. I'd never listened to them until a few days before and aside from the music being right up my street they were so excited and happy to be there and it was just really sweet. I got the feeling not everyone shared the guitar players enthusiasm though, she likes to chat a lot between tunes.


Divide & Dissolve were superb last night too - I was wondering throughout how they went down with the Low audiences - it's a pretty abrasive sound, not a lot of ways in for many Low fans I'd have thought? I loved the chat too, she was extremely righteous.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 11, 2022)

killer b said:


> They were great, but I hated the encore.
> 
> Highlight of the day was J Zunz, who is playing the Peer Hat on Wednesday - definitely go if you're free: she has a couple of albums out on Rocket which will give you an idea what it sounds like, bit she is much more banging live...



Yea I'd looked at that and listened to the albums. She's half of Lorelle Meets The Absolute who I've seen and enjoyed so I was planning to get there, definitely now.


----------



## killer b (Jul 11, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Yea I'd looked at that and listened to the albums. She's half of Lorelle Meets The Absolute who I've seen and enjoyed so I was planning to get there, definitely now.


Looking at the pics, the other half of Lorelle Meets the Obsolete seems to be the other half of her stage act for this project too.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 13, 2022)

killer b said:


> Highlight of the day was J Zunz, who is playing the Peer Hat on Wednesday



Well that was indeed banging. I like the albums but wasn't expecting that.

Still chance to see em in London tomorrow...and Ramsgate on Friday for anyone at a loose end.


----------



## killer b (Jul 13, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Well that was indeed banging. I like the albums but wasn't expecting that.
> 
> Still chance to see em in London tomorrow...and Ramsgate on Friday for anyone at a loose end.


Many in? I almost drove over for it but didn't have the energy in the end


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 14, 2022)

killer b said:


> Many in? I almost drove over for it but didn't have the energy in the end



Maybe 40/50ish


----------



## belboid (Jul 14, 2022)

Dylan AND Springsteen announce tours on the same day, ain’t we lucky?


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 20, 2022)

I have two tickets for Dean Wareham's Galaxie 500 gig in London on Friday night, free to anyone that wants them - deets in the Recycle Your Stuff forum.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 22, 2022)

Just booked tickets for me and my boy to see Kendrick Lamar at the o2 in November  Looking forward to being a cool mum


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 22, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Just booked tickets for me and my boy to see Kendrick Lamar at the o2 in November  Looking forward to being a cool mum


Wow! 😎


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 22, 2022)

Cost a fortune, mind. But fuck it.


----------



## T & P (Jul 23, 2022)

General question. We're going to see The Prodigy at Brixton Academy this evening. I haven't been to a concert in fucking years... The tickets say 7 pm. Am I right to assume that's when the doors open, and that it'd be reasonable to expect the actual gig to start a good hour later if not even longer? I don't particularly want to hang around for 90 minutes sweating and breathing Covid air waiting for something to happen, even if it means we won't get as good places to stand as we could have...


----------



## MBV (Jul 23, 2022)

Looks like 9.35 last night: 









						The Prodigy Setlist at O2 Academy Brixton, London
					

Get the The Prodigy Setlist of the concert at O2 Academy Brixton, London, England on July 22, 2022 and other The Prodigy Setlists for free on setlist.fm!




					www.setlist.fm


----------



## T & P (Jul 23, 2022)

MBV said:


> Looks like 9.35 last night:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it might be something like that (if not that late, perhaps). Very useful, cheers


----------



## T & P (Jul 24, 2022)

Well, that was fucking epic


----------



## killer b (Jul 27, 2022)

Jeffrey Lewis is touring in September









						Jeffrey Lewis Tickets
					

Buy tickets and see event information for Jeffrey Lewis.




					www.gigantic.com


----------



## killer b (Jul 28, 2022)

The best band in the world - Horselords - are back in the country in November. Salford on 15th, presumably other dates too


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 29, 2022)

Lady Gaga tonight


----------



## plurker (Aug 3, 2022)

killer b said:


> The best band in the world - Horselords - are back in the country in November. Salford on 15th, presumably other dates too


16 November in London, at Moth Club, just went on sale









						Horse Lords Tickets | £16 | 16 Nov @ MOTH Club, London | DICE
					

Baba Yaga’s Hut Presents: Horse Lords  This is an 18+ event




					dice.fm


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 4, 2022)

For anyone who didn't get around to seeing them earlier in the year (me, for instance), Subhumans are touring again in September, events currently listed on their bandcamp are:

Sep 24, Newcastle University Student Union, Newcastle Upon Tyne, UK
Sep 27, The Face Bar, Reading, UK
Sep 28, Exchange Bristol, Bristol, UK
Sep 29,  Cavern Club, Exeter, UK
Sep 30, The Con Club, Lewes, UK
Oct 01, Clwb Ifor Bach, Cardiff, UK

But think they might also be doing Manchester (Star and Garter) on the 23rd and possibly another Bristol date on the 22nd, maybe others.


----------



## killer b (Aug 4, 2022)

Nice one, ta - will try and get to the manc date if it happens


----------



## mx wcfc (Aug 5, 2022)

Hoping to get to the Reading gig.


----------



## Wilf (Aug 5, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> For anyone who didn't get around to seeing them earlier in the year (me, for instance), Subhumans are touring again in September, events currently listed on their bandcamp are:
> 
> Sep 24, Newcastle University Student Union, Newcastle Upon Tyne, UK
> Sep 27, The Face Bar, Reading, UK
> ...


Seeing them tonight ar Rebellion in  Blackpool.


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 5, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Seeing them tonight ar Rebellion in  Blackpool.


Ah nice, I would say to try and catch MDB but looking at the lineup apparently they've just played. I should probably make a note to look out for touring bands coming over for Rebellion and then playing a few other gigs while they're here.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 5, 2022)

Pole and my mate Ekoplekz next week, should be great:





						Cafe OTO → Pole + Ekoplekz, Friday 12 August 2022, 8pm
					

Pleased to welcome back Düsseldorf-native musician, producer, remixer and mastering engineer Stefan Betke, aka Pole. Beginning with his dark blue debut album




					www.cafeoto.co.uk


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 8, 2022)

MC Yallah last night was excellent. She was loving it, did about 90 minutes and would've gone on. 

Leeds and Bristol still to go Wednesday and Thuersday before Supernormal. You should go.


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 8, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> MC Yallah last night was excellent. She was loving it, did about 90 minutes and would've gone on.
> 
> Leeds and Bristol still to go Wednesday and Thuersday before Supernormal. You should go.


I'm seeing her on Thursday in Bristol and am completely over excited!


----------



## killer b (Aug 8, 2022)

I knew I would regret not going!


----------



## braindancer (Aug 8, 2022)

No idea who MC Yallah is but will check 'em at Supernormal!


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 8, 2022)

braindancer said:


> No idea who MC Yallah is but will check 'em at Supernormal!


Last night I was thinking I hope they're on late. Checked and they're on last thing on Friday.


----------



## braindancer (Aug 10, 2022)

killer b said:


> Jeffrey Lewis is touring in September
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh sweet - he's playing a Saturday afternoon show in Brighton.  Just got tickets for all the family - we all love Jeff round ours...


----------



## killer b (Aug 10, 2022)

the only local show he's doing to me is 18+, my teen loves him and is gutted


----------



## braindancer (Aug 10, 2022)

I should have checked it's not 18+!


----------



## braindancer (Aug 10, 2022)

braindancer said:


> I should have checked it's not 18+!


Phew - it isn't 😁


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 10, 2022)

Seems like the Manchester show might be sold out already, it's in Yes basement which is pretty small?


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 10, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Seems like the Manchester show might be sold out already, it's in Yes basement which is pretty small?


Yea and it's a another crap venue even before they sell too many tickets. (Although Special Interest there were great)


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 11, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Yea and it's a another crap venue even before they sell too many tickets. (Although Special Interest there were great)


Bugger, that does sound like it would've been great, when was this? Pre-lockdown or past year or so?


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 11, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Bugger, that does sound like it would've been great, when was this? Pre-lockdown or past year or so?



Yea it was the last gig I saw before lockdown.


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 11, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Yea it was the last gig I saw before lockdown.


Ah, makes sense - still slightly annoyed at missing it, but I only started listening to them during lockdown, so a fair bit less annoying than if it was last week or something.


----------



## killer b (Aug 11, 2022)

Reckon I'm going to check out the BBC Phil playing Beethoven's 9th Symphony at the Bridgewater Hall in October - its a pretty overwhelming piece in the flesh.

They're also playing a new work by Erland Cooper, which I'm interested to hear- I only know his work with Hannah Peel but I love that..






						BBC Philharmonic | 15 October | The Bridgewater Hall
					






					www.bridgewater-hall.co.uk


----------



## killer b (Aug 15, 2022)

This lunchtime concert at the RNCM in October looks wicked (and is only a fiver). The Graham Fitkin pieces they're playing are really banging. This one for 6 pianos should be spectacular











						Thursday Lunchtimes: Six Pianos - Royal Northern College of Music
					

Award-winning composer Graham Fitkin returns this season to perform side-by-side with RNCM staff and students in a multi-piano spectacular.



					www.rncm.ac.uk


----------



## nagapie (Aug 26, 2022)

Johhny Clarke





						Fox and Firkin
					






					www.foxfirkin.com
				




ska invita, you don't happen to know what time the main act plays at the FoxandFirkin, I have an early start the next morning?


----------



## ska invita (Aug 26, 2022)

nagapie said:


> Johhny Clarke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont know but the night finishes at midnight and Nick Manasseh is on the bill so Im sure he'll DJ the last hour at the very least, if not 90 minutes. I would guess goes on at 9 or 9.30 latest


----------



## nagapie (Aug 26, 2022)

ska invita said:


> i dont know but the night finishes at midnight and Nick Manasseh is on the bill so Im sure he'll DJ the last hour at the very least, if not 90 minutes. I would guess goes on at 9 or 9.30 latest


Makes sense. Hopefully as 12 would be too late for me and then have to get home from Lewisham.


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 31, 2022)

Special Interest just announced gigs in Leeds, Manchester, London and Glasgow in November and December.


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 31, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Special Interest just announced gigs in Leeds, Manchester, London and Glasgow in November and December.


Cheers for the heads-up! I was just thinking I might be away in London when they play the White Hotel, but they're playing London the night before so I should be able to make it either way. Although obviously a London gig will be worse because of being in London, but that's my own fault really. Sounds like they'll have a new album out then as well?


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 31, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Cheers for the heads-up! I was just thinking I might be away in London when they play the White Hotel, but they're playing London the night before so I should be able to make it either way. Although obviously a London gig will be worse because of being in London, but that's my own fault really. Sounds like they'll have a new album out then as well?


Yea there's a couple of tunes from the new album on band camp.


----------



## nagapie (Sep 1, 2022)

Bit late in the day but does anyone want my ticket to Johnny Clarke in Lewisham tonight? I'm so tired I can't leave the house. ska invita ?


----------



## ska invita (Sep 1, 2022)

nagapie said:


> Bit late in the day but does anyone want my ticket to Johnny Clarke in Lewisham tonight? I'm so tired I can't leave the house. ska invita ?


thanks for the offer but im ill at home


----------



## nagapie (Sep 1, 2022)

ska invita said:


> thanks for the offer but im ill at home


Sorry to hear that, I hope you feel better soon. I've posted it in the Lewisham forum as it's a bit far to go now unless you're close by.


----------



## hitmouse (Sep 6, 2022)

May Kasahara, had you seen that KJPearson's doing a pretty extensive UK tour from now till the end of October? Have to scroll down a bit to get to it, but that's a fair list of dates, so should be one near you:


			https://heavenlyrecordings.com/artist/katy-j-pearson/


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 6, 2022)

Just bagged a ticket for Daniel Avery in Glasgow.  So excited.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 6, 2022)

Just saw Wu-lu and despite hearing quite a few of their songs, they were not what I expected and I love them!

I also bumped into 3 fellas that I'd not seen for more then 10 years and got a lift home!


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 11, 2022)

Agnes Obel tomorrow in Brum which is the last of my covid postponed gigs.

Got The Lemonheads late September who are doing ‘it’s a shame about Ray’ , I’m quite partial to Evan Dando


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 12, 2022)

I think I might go and see Just Mustard on Wednesday at the Exchange, Bristol.  I've tried to see them previously but always at multi venue City music festivals and either never made it cus of clashes or venue to packed.


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 12, 2022)

I saw Dame Area on Saturday. When the support were on there were 4 people in the audience and for Dame Area about 10. Very disappointing turn out for Manchester considering they got 200 night before in Bristol. The singer is a great performer.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Sep 12, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> I saw Dame Area on Saturday. When the support were on there were 4 people in the audience and for Dame Area about 10. Very disappointing turn out for Manchester considering they got 200 night before in Bristol. The singer is a great performer.



That's a shame! I saw them at peer hat a couple of years ago, they were brill but again, crap turn out.


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 13, 2022)

Ho99o9 November tour

11/6  MANCHESTER, UK • CLUB ACADEMY
11/7   LONDON, UK • SCALA
11/8   NOTTINGHAM, UK • RESCUE ROOMS
11/9   LEEDS, UK • BRUDENELL
11/10  BRISTOL, UK • THEKLA


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 17, 2022)

Bonnie prince billy at hackney church in december


----------



## braindancer (Sep 17, 2022)

rutabowa said:


> Bonnie prince billy at hackney church in december



Woah - last time I saw BPB I was young....  will definitely consider a trip to Hackney for this...

Edit - blimey - I thought it would be pricey but £44!


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 17, 2022)

I didn't expect it to be any less really.


----------



## killer b (Sep 20, 2022)

Heavy lineup in Shipley on 5th November (I can't go cause I'm in London for the weekend, but would be very on it if not)


----------



## hitmouse (Sep 20, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Ho99o9 November tour
> 
> 11/6  MANCHESTER, UK • CLUB ACADEMY
> 11/7   LONDON, UK • SCALA
> ...


Another tour where seeing them at the Brude would probably be better than at the Manchester venue, but I can't be fucked with getting over to Leeds and back on a Wednesday night.


killer b said:


> Heavy lineup in Shipley on 5th November (I can't go cause I'm in London for the weekend, but would be very on it if not)



Dunno how booked up your weekend is already, but Friday 4th is when Special Interest are playing London?


----------



## Ming (Sep 21, 2022)

Fishbone in December (one of my all time favourite bands).


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 21, 2022)

This at 1520 studios in Manchester, the old partisan centre.


----------



## belboid (Sep 21, 2022)

Turns out I have a spare for this if anyone fancies it. As an added bonus it’s my ticket as I’m in France, so you won’t even have to go with me.  Drop us a live if anyone fancies it

(It’s multi venue, they don’t all just get 15 mins each. See stage times at  )


----------



## Wilf (Sep 24, 2022)

I'm at Northeast calling  and got gimpist in 5 mins then subhumans.  Ruts later on. Pished already.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 24, 2022)

belboid said:


> View attachment 343901
> 
> Turns out I have a spare for this if anyone fancies it. As an added bonus it’s my ticket as I’m in France, so you won’t even have to go with me.  Drop us a live if anyone fancies it
> 
> (It’s multi venue, they don’t all just get 15 mins each. See stage times at  )




Did you see O. at 5pm?


----------



## belboid (Sep 24, 2022)

twistedAM said:


> Did you see O. at 5pm?


As I have just arrived in Carnac, no.


----------



## killer b (Sep 27, 2022)

Giant Swan & Aja doing a show at the Manchester MoSI next month









						Manchester Science Festival | Science and Industry Museum
					

Manchester Science Festival returns from Friday 21 – Sunday 30 October 2022 with an unmissable programme featuring world premieres, inspiring experiences and entertaining events, all aimed at exploring what makes us human and asking the question, 'What does the future hold for humanity?'




					www.scienceandindustrymuseum.org.uk


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 27, 2022)

killer b said:


> Giant Swan & Aja doing a show at the Manchester MoSI next month
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one. 

Must be a decade since I bought a ticket with no fees on top.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 27, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Nice one.
> 
> Must be a decade since I bought a ticket with no fees on top.



It's probably built in there - Dice do that too but what the punter doesn't know is that £1 per ticket is added to the "pay what you see figure" beforehand. Still, it's really nice to see they have the access companion option there at the basket stage.


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 27, 2022)

twistedAM said:


> It's probably built in there - Dice do that too but what the punter doesn't know is that £1 per ticket is added to the "pay what you see figure" beforehand. Still, it's really nice to see they have the access companion option there at the basket stage.



Yea I don't care what's built in really unless the artist is being ripped off...(I know people touring US recently who at some shows only got $2 of a $15 ticket)

 Just the fact I can buy ticket for the advertised price is a novelty.


----------



## killer b (Sep 29, 2022)

Thinking about going to this free improv show in Manchester on Saturday - Eddie Prevost from AMM on drums with a sax/trumpet/viola band, various luminaries of the manc noise scene supporting... should be weird

*1st October* Eddie Prevost/Richard Scott/Silvan Schmid/Tapiwa Svosve + David Birchall/THF Drenching/Lawrence Dunn/Richard Harrison/Michael Perrett/@ St. Margaret’s Church, Manchester doors 7:30pm first set 8pm second set 9pm


----------



## Hollis (Sep 30, 2022)

Off to see The Clientele tonight - not sure if it will be hot or not... just hope they play Losing Haringey.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 30, 2022)

I have a ticket for Overmono tomorrow night, but the rail strikes/no trains mean I'd need to get a hotel now (not exactly cheap) so probably going to ditch it. 

(Still full support for the strikers.  )


----------



## Mattym (Sep 30, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I have a ticket for Overmono tomorrow night, but the rail strikes/no trains mean I'd need to get a hotel now (not exactly cheap) so probably going to ditch it.
> 
> (Still full support for the strikers.  )


Would love to see them live. Shame you can't but yes, agree with the strike.


----------



## Mattym (Sep 30, 2022)

Just bought tickets for Comet is Coming at Rock City in March. Been on my list for the last few years, so can't wait!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 30, 2022)

Mattym said:


> Would love to see them live. Shame you can't but yes, agree with the strike.



I still could.  It's just I'd grudge the amount I'd spend on the hotel.     I might yet make a last minute decision to go for it..


----------



## Mattym (Sep 30, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I still could.  It's just I'd grudge the amount I'd spend on the hotel.     I might yet make a last minute decision to go for it..


Where is it?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 30, 2022)

Mattym said:


> Where is it?



Glasgow - Swg3


----------



## Mattym (Sep 30, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Glasgow - Swg3


Sounds wicked. I would be so tempted!!!!!


----------



## weepiper (Sep 30, 2022)

Bought my middle son tickets for Pavement at the Usher Hall in Edinburgh for his birthday. He's taking his sister.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 30, 2022)

Hollis said:


> Off to see The Clientele tonight - not sure if it will be hot or not... just hope they play Losing Haringey.


Bad form to quote yourself, but that was superb!  What a talent Mr MacLean is..


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 3, 2022)

Mattym said:


> Just bought tickets for Comet is Coming at Rock City in March. Been on my list for the last few years, so can't wait!



Seen then twice & tempted by a third. Just listened to new album which is quite techno-y.


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 3, 2022)

I got quite annoyed at The Lemonheads gig last week due to people talking boring life stuff to each other. I take myself down the front & it’s worse with 3 women I guess my age pissed, talking talking talking & taking selfies. I snapped & asked them to be quiet , they did & at the end one came & told me I was rude to ask them to be quiet at a gig that a gig was for talking! 

Made me wonder how many more gigs I will see as I absolutely loathe talking at gigs that’s not about the gig or drinks & even then I want it to be minimal.


----------



## nagapie (Oct 3, 2022)

I hate people that talk at gigs or on club dance floors.


----------



## Mattym (Oct 3, 2022)

moonsi til said:


> Seen then twice & tempted by a third. Just listened to new album which is quite techno-y.


Yes- have listened about 3 times & there are shades of every type of techno in there.


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 3, 2022)

moonsi til said:


> I got quite annoyed at The Lemonheads gig last week due to people talking boring life stuff to each other. I take myself down the front & it’s worse with 3 women I guess my age pissed, talking talking talking & taking selfies. I snapped & asked them to be quiet , they did & at the end one came & told me I was rude to ask them to be quiet at a gig that a gig was for talking!
> 
> Made me wonder how many more gigs I will see as I absolutely loathe talking at gigs that’s not about the gig or drinks & even then I want it to be minimal.


Same here.

Local venue gig last Thursday.  Support act was a solo act playing double base, singing and being funny.

Gaggle of people waiting for the headliners, talking loudly behind us all through the set.  Those of us who wanted to listen to Grant Sharkey (google him), moved forward to get away from them, and they all moved forward too, to get nearer the stage for the main band.  

Grant handled them well, but Fucking Wankers.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 3, 2022)

I have been tempted in the past to tell people 'I didn't pay 50 quid for a ticket to listen to _you'_. I usually just tut and move somewhere else though.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 3, 2022)

I've had to tell pissed up mates to stfu before now. 

Once saw a band who I've forgotten but there were only 14 people in the audience and the two next to me and my mate were talking. I knew I could just sit back and watch while my mate made them feel shit about it.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 3, 2022)

Anyway, off to see Liturgy and Dawn Ray'd next Tuesday at Soup Kitchen, not been there for ages so really looking forward to it.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 4, 2022)

nagapie said:


> I hate people that talk at gigs or on club dance floors.


They're usually on the guestlist - those things should be scrapped


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 5, 2022)

Just bought a ticket for Lizzo as I’m in the need for a big show. Mentioned on friends chat & now have friend most likely coming with but I would have gone solo.

I went for a cheap ticket which was £54 with BF


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 5, 2022)

weepiper said:


> I have been tempted in the past to tell people 'I didn't pay 50 quid for a ticket to listen to _you'_. I usually just tut and move somewhere else though.



Yea me too but felt maxed out with the tutting & looking and I had already moved. Whilst I don’t want talking full stop if they were at the back I would have been less inclined to say something. 

I’m reading a Viv Albertine book (forget name but not Clothes one) & she has just tipped pints over the heads of men talking at the front of a solo gig she did during being self described as middle aged.


----------



## braindancer (Oct 6, 2022)

Just got Part Chimp tickets for London in November for me and my partner.

On our first date getting on for 20 years ago she said 'take me to see a good band' - so for our second date I took her to see Part Chimp and that sealed the deal ....

Been a few years since I last saw them - looking forward to it....


----------



## killer b (Oct 6, 2022)

They were on good form when I saw them last year - they're playing here in November too, so will probably go and see them this time


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 6, 2022)

I've got a Chimp ticket for Preston, was between there and Tod but Preston's a weekend.

I noticed afterwards they're playing at future yard which will be ear bleeding loud.


----------



## killer b (Oct 6, 2022)

ah nice - will defo go in that case


----------



## killer b (Oct 7, 2022)

If you're at a loose end in London tomorrow night, there's a whole day of music by Iannis Xenakis to mark his centenary - Colin Currie's group are doing Pléïades, which is a piece for six percussionists on a microtonal percussion instrument of his own design - I heard a performance of it earlier in the summer and it was a total brain twister of a piece: would definitely go if I was in London.

There's load of other things of interest too, including a free concert in the morning (11am)

There's a rehearsal clip here:


----------



## braindancer (Oct 7, 2022)

Unexpected gig action tonight - got offered a freebie for Autechre at the Barbican.  Just managed to jump on the train to London to get there in time.  Was top!  Super intense mind melting shit 😎...

Nice early finish so already on the train home.


----------



## Ming (Oct 10, 2022)

Jane’s Addiction and Smashing Pumpkins at the Rogers Arena. Two of my favourite bands (Jane’s are in the lead though). And Foals who I’ve seen here before (amazing live band).


----------



## nagapie (Oct 11, 2022)

What's the best way to try and find some tickets for a sold out concert without being ripped off please?


----------



## Maggot (Oct 11, 2022)

nagapie said:


> What's the best way to try and find some tickets for a sold out concert without being ripped off please?


Scarlet Mist is a non profit fan to fan site.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 11, 2022)

KRS ONE at Koko, also a Cambridge date


			https://www.ticketweb.uk/event/krs-one-koko-tickets/12568355
		


Amazing live, gutted I cant go, will be working


----------



## belboid (Oct 11, 2022)

nagapie said:


> What's the best way to try and find some tickets for a sold out concert without being ripped off please?


Twickets is v reliable, you have to be quick tho


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 12, 2022)

Strong recommendation for Orchestre Tout Puissant Marcel Duchamp who I saw by accident last night. 

Like a French/Afrobeat version of the Arkestra. 12 people in a small room. Really tight. UK tour at the moment - Leeds tonight, but also Bristol, Lewes and other places:








						Orchestre Tout Puissant Marcel Duchamp
					

Buy tickets for Orchestre Tout Puissant Marcel Duchamp concerts near you. See all upcoming 2022-23 tour dates, support acts, reviews and venue info.




					www.songkick.com


----------



## braindancer (Oct 12, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Strong recommendation for Orchestre Tout Puissant Marcel Duchamp who I saw by accident last night.
> 
> Like a French/Afrobeat version of the Arkestra. 12 people in a small room. Really tight. UK tour at the moment - Leeds tonight, but also Bristol, Lewes and other places:
> 
> ...



Not that many bands come to Lewes where I live, especially bands with names like Orchestre Tout Puissant Marcel Duchamp so I'd planned to go but alas Covid will put pay to that.  I'll have to see them next time they come to town.....


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 12, 2022)

braindancer said:


> Had
> 
> 
> Not that many bands come to Lewes where I live, especially bands with names like Orchestre Tout Puissant Marcel Duchamp so I'd planned to go but alas Covid will put pay to that.  I'll have to see them next time they come to town.....


Aw man that sucks - hope you feel better / are able to move about more soon.


----------



## Looby (Oct 12, 2022)

moonsi til said:


> Agnes Obel tomorrow in Brum which is the last of my covid postponed gigs.
> 
> Got The Lemonheads late September who are doing ‘it’s a shame about Ray’ , I’m quite partial to Evan Dando


Was what it like moonsi til? 
Reports from recent dates have been fairly bad. Evan completely off his face, barely coherent and people walking out. 
I’m going tonight and now ambivalent.


----------



## Looby (Oct 12, 2022)

moonsi til said:


> Agnes Obel tomorrow in Brum which is the last of my covid postponed gigs.
> 
> Got The Lemonheads late September who are doing ‘it’s a shame about Ray’ , I’m quite partial to Evan Dando


Was what it like moonsi til? 
Reports from recent dates have been fairly bad. Evan completely off his face, barely coherent and people walking out. 
I’m going tonight and now ambivalent.


----------



## nagapie (Oct 12, 2022)

Only tickets I can find are on Viagogo, that's a scam site right?


----------



## nagapie (Oct 12, 2022)

nagapie said:


> Only tickets I can find are on Viagogo, that's a scam site right?


StubHub also have, nowhere else.
Help!


----------



## killer b (Oct 12, 2022)

what's the show nagapie?


----------



## nagapie (Oct 12, 2022)

killer b said:


> what's the show nagapie?


Charlie Puth☺️
My 12 year olds favourite artist three days before he turns 13 so best birthday present ever.


----------



## klang (Oct 12, 2022)

Looby said:


> Was what it like moonsi til?
> Reports from recent dates have been fairly bad. Evan completely off his face, barely coherent and people walking out.
> I’m going tonight and now ambivalent.





Looby said:


> Was what it like moonsi til?
> Reports from recent dates have been fairly bad. Evan completely off his face, barely coherent and people walking out.
> I’m going tonight and now ambivalent.


can you say that again please? didn't quite catch it


----------



## Looby (Oct 12, 2022)

klang said:


> can you say that again please? didn't quite catch it


Fucking train Wi-Fi.


----------



## Looby (Oct 12, 2022)

We left.


----------



## belboid (Oct 12, 2022)

I saw Evan at Leeds last week.  I enjoyed it, but his voice is well fucked.  An average set length as well, five song intro, the album +1 and a four or five song encore.   There have been plenty clocking in at under an hour tho.


----------



## belboid (Oct 12, 2022)

nagapie said:


> Charlie Puth☺️
> My 12 year olds favourite artist three days before he turns 13 so best birthday present ever.


Twickets.  Register fir the specific gig you want and then be sharp as fuck when you get an email.  If you’re quick you will get one at just over cost price.


----------



## Looby (Oct 13, 2022)

belboid said:


> I saw Evan at Leeds last week.  I enjoyed it, but his voice is well fucked.  An average set length as well, five song intro, the album +1 and a four or five song encore.   There have been plenty clocking in at under an hour tho.


Yeah I’ve heard other dates had gone much better, he’d also cut a few short. Apparently last night’s was called off but that was a smoking area rumour.

We left during Kitchen and about 150 others had already gone and loads after whilst we were waiting for a cab. Door staff just saying sorry to everyone.

During the end of the acoustic bit he said the band would be on soon and they’d get to the good bit then ‘I’m sorry you hate me, I hate myself too’.

It was heartbreaking and not only could I not watch him but other people laughing about how fucked he was.

Someone said outside that after they’d finished Ray, the band went off and left him. I though the encores were the full band too?

ETA actually it did go ahead. The Lemonheads - Bass Drum of Death


----------



## killer b (Oct 13, 2022)

Jarboe is playing Soup Kitchen next month (12th) with this goth lutanist Jozef Van Wissem - reckon it should be pretty jolly


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 14, 2022)

I'm going to a Sports Team gig at the Roundhouse but I'll have left the building by the time they come on stage. It's all about FatDog that night.


----------



## killer b (Oct 14, 2022)

rutabowa said:


> killer b and other vaguely manchester located heads, I recommend going to see Model Home this wednesday at the White Hotel, over from Washington DC.
> 
> This is us on the radio yesterday



Disciples have just released a recording of the White Hotel show of this fwiw - haven't listened yet but posting it here to remind myself to do so later...


----------



## story (Oct 15, 2022)

Snapped Ankles tonight


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 15, 2022)

killer b said:


> Disciples have just released a recording of the White Hotel show of this fwiw - haven't listened yet but posting it here to remind myself to do so later...



They're back in the UK v soon actually (oh only london on 16th october)


----------



## hitmouse (Oct 19, 2022)

Porridge Radio are selling a small number of tickets for their upcoming tour at a discounted rate for people who wouldn't be able to attend otherwise:





						Artist tour calendar | ITB | International Talent Booking. Live music booking agency London
					

International Talent Booking. ITB is one of the worlds leading live music booking agency. View our roster, booking agents, and artists music here.




					www.itb.co.uk


----------



## weepiper (Oct 21, 2022)

Paramore supported by Bloc Party at the Hydro in Glasgow in April just announced, there's the eldest's Christmas present sorted.


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 22, 2022)

Crack Cloud in Bristol tomorrow.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 22, 2022)

Excited for Giant Swan at the science and industry museum tonight.


----------



## killer b (Oct 22, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Excited for Giant Swan at the science and industry museum tonight.


they've come a long way since that time we went to see them and there was only us and the other bands on the bill there!


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 22, 2022)

killer b said:


> they've come a long way since that time we went to see them and there was only us and the other bands on the bill there!


Yea I've got the t-shirt Jake bought at soup kitchen....now they're more on Alfie's radar. Wondering what the crowd's gonna be like.


----------



## story (Oct 22, 2022)

Damn. I have double gig dilemma.

Ive asked Urban to help me decide on the help me decide thread.

A friend’s gig, a band I’ve seen many times over the years and love out of loyalty rather than personal preference (although they are good, just not especially my cuppa)  OR a hot hip young band I’ve only seen once before and found to be interesting and exciting.




Post in thread 'Let Urban decide for you'
https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/let-urban-decide-for-you.379736/post-17896305


----------



## story (Oct 22, 2022)

story said:


> Damn. I have double gig dilemma.
> 
> Ive asked Urban to help me decide on the help me decide thread.
> 
> A friend’s gig, a band I’ve seen many times over the years and love out of loyalty rather than personal preference (although they are good, just not especially my cuppa)  OR a hot hip young band I’ve only seen once before and found to be interesting and exciting.



I think I’ve answered my own question here….


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 22, 2022)

story said:


> Damn. I have double gig dilemma.
> 
> Ive asked Urban to help me decide on the help me decide thread.
> 
> ...


So, what's the hot hip young band you're going to see?


----------



## story (Oct 22, 2022)

twistedAM said:


> So, what's the hot hip young band you're going to see?



I‘m thinking of coming down to yours tonight as it goes.


----------



## hitmouse (Oct 22, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> Crack Cloud in Bristol tomorrow.


Huh, for a Canadian band they certainly tour the UK a lot...bugger, just checked and it turns out they're playing here tonight, and I would've been well up for seeing them but am a bit too into cosy-at-home mode now. Still, there'll probably be a next time.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 22, 2022)

story said:


> I‘m thinking of coming down to yours tonight as it goes.


Cool; tbh I've not seen either of the two main bands before. Just trying to book a whole load of new stuff at the moment that might turn out be interesting.


----------



## story (Oct 22, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Huh, for a Canadian band they certainly tour the UK a lot...bugger, just checked and it turns out they're playing here tonight, and I would've been well up for seeing them but am a bit too into cosy-at-home mode now. Still, there'll probably be a next time.



Fatal mistake there hitmouse !


That’s how I missed ever seeing Steve Marriott on his never ending tour. Every week I’d say “ah, he’ll be playing again next week, he plays every week…” and then the bugger went and died.


----------



## hitmouse (Oct 22, 2022)

story said:


> Fatal mistake there hitmouse !
> 
> 
> That’s how I missed ever seeing Steve Marriott on his never ending tour. Every week I’d say “ah, he’ll be playing again next week, he plays every week…” and then the bugger went and died.


Yeah, and how I never saw the Long Blondes back in the day. But still.


----------



## story (Oct 22, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Yeah, and how I never saw the Long Blondes back in the day. But still.



I knew someone who was offered a pass - not even a ticket, an actual pass - to see Madonna at the Brixton Academy and turned it down cos he was already settled in front of the telly. And he lived a five minute walk from the venue.

That is proper idiotic, and no “I‘m settled in now” will ever be as bad as that. So you can enjoy your evening in the sure and certain knowledge that you can’t win this worst-example game.


----------



## killer b (Oct 22, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Huh, for a Canadian band they certainly tour the UK a lot...bugger, just checked and it turns out they're playing here tonight, and I would've been well up for seeing them but am a bit too into cosy-at-home mode now. Still, there'll probably be a next time.


They're sold out in Manchester tonight anyway so don't sweat it


----------



## hitmouse (Oct 22, 2022)

Huh, full swings and roundabouts there then.


----------



## Cloo (Oct 22, 2022)

I was listening to Easy Life's first album yesterday and just wondering what they might be like live and I see they have a new album out are playing Alexandra Palace in February. Would be interested if I knew anyone likely to be going.


----------



## story (Oct 23, 2022)

Saw two bands last night 

Quasimodo and Cotton Joe


Quasimodo was relentless fiddle music. With guitar. I kept thinking of The Devil Went Down To Georgia but I would have been glad to hear that instead of the band. The last song was slower and I got a better sense of what their songs are actually like, and I was more interested. Crowd enjoyed it but I felt like I was being beaten over the head with a whirring blender full of blurred strings. The drummer was good, lots of rattling fills and not a dropped beat but he seemed to be playing against the fiddle rather than the bass, which made the whole thing feel off kilter.

Cotton Joe was metal. Not especially heavy, but enough, and very welcome after the fiddling earlier Quite grungy in places. Drummer was excellent and I kept wanting the rhythm guitar to get out of the way so I could hear him and the bass play together more clearly. Lead singer on lead guitar, and he gave due diligence to some respectable shredding but because he was also singing he was distracted by that.

There wasn’t enough separation in the sound for either band, and I think that was maybe down to the soundie rather than the bands (I’ve had the same thought before with this guy in this venue).

I‘d turn up in time to see Cotton Joe on the bill because you don’t get to see a lot of metal played at this level these days, and I’d be interested to hear them with a different soundie. Quasimodo, not so much.


Tonight it’s Human Resources (not the Dutch electronic people, the long haired London guitar lot. I know we’re probably starting to run out of band names by now but do new bands not check to see if their name already exists any more?) and Plutoz Beach, which is Jazz from Fatdog’s new project.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 23, 2022)

killer b said:


> they've come a long way since that time we went to see them and there was only us and the other bands on the bill there!


They were fucking great.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 23, 2022)

Looking like a healthy November

5/11...Special Interest -  TWH
6/11...Ho99o9 - Club Academy
9/11...Gurnal Gadafi -  Band on the Wall (10pm, free)
11/11...Part Chimp - The Ferret, Preston
25/11...Benefits - Yes
26/11...Iration Steppers - Club Academy

Possibles

14/11...Divide and Dissolve - TWH
15/11...Horse Lords - TWH
19/11...Fatalist, Bruise Control etc -  Talleyrand
23/11...Trees Speak - Soup
3/12...For Breakfast, Beau Mec - Fuel


----------



## hitmouse (Oct 23, 2022)

Oh, and Mountain Goats are playing London, Manchester and Dublin in November as well.


----------



## killer b (Oct 24, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> 11/11...Part Chimp - The Ferret, Preston


Should be coming to this, though I'm sure it's at the conti...


----------



## killer b (Oct 24, 2022)

Also defo go the Horse Lords


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 24, 2022)

killer b said:


> Should be coming to this, though I'm sure it's at the conti...


So it is!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 24, 2022)

Biig Piig has just announced a UK tour for next year.  Will be nabbing a ticket for that.


----------



## Numbers (Oct 24, 2022)

Makaya Mccraven is playing at the Islington Assembly Hall on Friday Nov 18th.  He's a great jazz drummer.









						Makaya Mccraven - 18/11/22
					

Makaya McCraven is a beat scientist. The bleeding edge drummer, producer, and sonic collagist is one of Chicago’s savviest cultural players and a multi-talented force whose inventive process and intuitive, cinematic style defy categorisation. ⁣  This event was previously scheduled for...




					islingtonassemblyhall.co.uk
				




ska invita are you going to this?


----------



## ska invita (Oct 24, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Makaya Mccraven is playing at the Islington Assembly Hall on Friday Nov 18th.  He's a great jazz drummer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no ive not tickets for anything ... wanted to do a London jazz fest gig but stalling . will try and make a commitment this week!


----------



## Numbers (Oct 24, 2022)

I have 2 tickets and Mrs Numbers is only 80% up for it, if she decides not to go you can have her spare.


----------



## belboid (Oct 29, 2022)

Almost forgot I've got Unsane tonight.  Annoyingly early gig, appears to be finishing by 9.30.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 29, 2022)

Got my Biig Piig ticket.  Next gig for me is Sigur Ros a fortnight tomorrow.


----------



## danski (Nov 3, 2022)

Margate soul and funk weekender June 2023

*Fri* - Norman Jay - Huey Morgan and many more to be announced
*
Sat* - Kool & The Gang Hot 8 Brass Band - Craig Charles - Nubiyian Twist - Norman Jay - Muva Of Earth - Eddie Piller and many more to be announced
*
Sun* - David Rodigan - Trojan Soundsystem and many more to be announced





			https://www.axs.com/uk/series/16346/the-soundcrash-funk-soul-weekender-2023-presale-tickets?skin=dreamland


----------



## ska invita (Nov 3, 2022)

danski said:


> Margate soul and funk weekender June 2023
> 
> *Fri* - Norman Jay - Huey Morgan and many more to be announced
> 
> ...


Its confusing as am planning to go to the soul weekender in Margate this coming year with a friend, but I think there are now two 'competing' events, this one above put on by Soundcrash which takes place at Dreamland and is mainly DJs and this bigger one:








						Margate Soul Festival
					

Margate Soul Festival 2021




					margatesoulfestival.co.uk
				



Which takes over multiple venues around town and has a bigger live act lineup.
Unfortunately that bigger one is in August (or was last year) which can be an awkward/busy time of year.

 Nubiyian Twist are brilliant btw, young big band (in their 20s) , excellent music.


----------



## killer b (Nov 3, 2022)

ska invita said:


> (in their 20s)


are you sure about this? they've been going a decade at least


----------



## ska invita (Nov 3, 2022)

killer b said:


> are you sure about this? they've been going a decade at least


hah youre probably right!! seemed so fresh faced!! i heard they were fresh out of leeds uni...still young though


----------



## killer b (Nov 3, 2022)

everyone under 40 is fresh faced these days tbf


----------



## Cloo (Nov 5, 2022)

Got tickets for this  on 2 December, should be fun. Two bands from members of The Men That Will Not Be Blamed for Nothing, and Frenchy & the Punk who don't play the UK that often and are meant to be good









						Flesh Tetris, Frenchy And The Punk, Before Victoria London Tickets at Our Black Heart on 2nd December 2022
					

Tickets, info and places to stay for Flesh Tetris, Frenchy And The Punk, Before Victoria at Our Black Heartin London on Fri 2nd December 2022. Ents24.com, the UK's biggest entertainment guide




					www.ents24.com


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 5, 2022)

Cloo said:


> Got tickets for this  on 2 December, should be fun. Two bands from members of The Men That Will Not Be Blamed for Nothing, and Frenchy & the Punk who don't play the UK that often and are meant to be good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flesh Tetris are a lot of fun.


----------



## story (Nov 5, 2022)

Saw Special Interest last night. They were so good but the sound was shocking.

 The sound desk was at the side of the stage so that’s tricky for the sound guy but oh my god it was so bad. He kept his earplugs in the whole time during the set, only came out to check the sound once (took his earplugs out briefly for that) but didn’t check more than one spot. People were coming out of the audience to tell him it was bad, that’s how bad it was. And he was making changes based on what audience members were telling him. This is etiquette busting for sure, but it was just terrible. I caught his eye and indicated that there was no guitar in the mix and he turned it up. So by the last song we had something approaching a decent sound mix.

Mixing shouldn’t be a group endeavour ffs! 




Bad sound has been an issue a lot recently and it’s spoiled a fair few nights for me. A pal who TMs for bands says it’s a nationwide problem caused by lockdown. The chain of apprenticeship has been broken. All the small and midsize venues with house soundies, they went off to make a living elsewhere and the new lot are coming in with no one to correct them or school them.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 5, 2022)

killer b said:


> Jarboe is playing Soup Kitchen next month (12th) with this goth lutanist Jozef Van Wissem - reckon it should be pretty jolly



Seeing them Tuesday and will report back. Not seen Jarboe since 1987


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 6, 2022)

story said:


> Saw Special Interest last night. They were so good but the sound was shocking.
> 
> The sound desk was at the side of the stage so that’s tricky for the sound guy but oh my god it was so bad. He kept his earplugs in the whole time during the set, only came out to check the sound once (took his earplugs out briefly for that) but didn’t check more than one spot. People were coming out of the audience to tell him it was bad, that’s how bad it was. And he was making changes based on what audience members were telling him. This is etiquette busting for sure, but it was just terrible. I caught his eye and indicated that there was no guitar in the mix and he turned it up. So by the last song we had something approaching a decent sound mix.
> 
> ...


Ah, think I was at that if that's the London/Hackney one? Agreed about SI being really fucking good, I think I might have been too tin-eared to pick up on the bad sound though.


----------



## story (Nov 6, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Ah, think I was at that if that's the London/Hackney one? Agreed about SI being really fucking good, I think I might have been too tin-eared to pick up on the bad sound though.



Hackney Wick, yes.

I thought it was me but asked several others and they all said it was bad too.

I’m quite pissed off cos it’s not like we can just nip along to their next show innit.


Container was interesting, not seen him before, but it all seemed  joyless and self important.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 7, 2022)

story said:


> Saw Special Interest last night. They were so good but the sound was shocking.
> 
> The sound desk was at the side of the stage so that’s tricky for the sound guy but oh my god it was so bad. He kept his earplugs in the whole time during the set, only came out to check the sound once (took his earplugs out briefly for that) but didn’t check more than one spot. People were coming out of the audience to tell him it was bad, that’s how bad it was. And he was making changes based on what audience members were telling him. This is etiquette busting for sure, but it was just terrible. I caught his eye and indicated that there was no guitar in the mix and he turned it up. So by the last song we had something approaching a decent sound mix.
> 
> ...



Thought I'd posted this yesterday but apparently not 

Shame about that, I saw them in Manchester on Saturday they were awesome. My mate thought they were one of the best bands he's ever seen.

I came to the thread to tell people to go to Leeds/Brighton in the next few days if they get chance.

Bad sound hasn't been a problem here at any of the gigs I've seen since lockdown, even at the notoriously bad Gorilla. Bar a couple of nights, the shows I've seen over the past year have blown me away.


----------



## MrSki (Nov 7, 2022)

Weekend of the 18th & 19th November. Anarcho punk festival in celebration of Mark Astronaut.
Day tickets £11 both days £16.  Hitchin. Finishes in time to train it back to London.

Not a bad line up for the money.








More details and tickets from here You’re All Weird: A Celebration of Mark Astronaut and The Astronauts

If anyone else is going then give me the nod cos I am travelling up from Dorset for this.


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 7, 2022)

story said:


> Hackney Wick, yes.
> 
> I thought it was me but asked several others and they all said it was bad too.
> 
> ...


I liked Container, thought Plastics were a bit meh though. Although I did enjoy the support combined being Plastic Container. Definitely looking forward to seeing them again next time they're back.


----------



## story (Nov 7, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> I liked Container, thought Plastics were a bit meh though. Although I did enjoy the support combined being Plastic Container. Definitely looking forward to seeing them again next time they're back.



I missed Plastics.

I‘ve been curious to see Container for a while partly cos I hoped/expected it would be more organic and human - more rocknrolll, I suppose - in the flesh but I was disappointed in that.

Did they actually play together or was that in the big gig inside your head? (One of the best places to see live bands, I find…)

Part 2 I‘ve just bought a ticket for the Brighton show. Now waiting to hear back from various Brighton mates about crashing at their’n.


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 7, 2022)

story said:


> I missed Plastics.
> 
> I‘ve been curious to see Container for a while partly cos I hoped/expected it would be more organic and human - more rocknrolll, I suppose - in the flesh but I was disappointed in that.
> 
> ...


No, played separately, I was just thinking of the names from the listings and so on. Plastics were definitely more rocknroll than Container, though.


----------



## story (Nov 7, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> No, played separately, I was just thinking of the names from the listings and so on. Plastics were definitely more rocknroll than Container, though.



I‘m sad now that I didn’t get your joke.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 7, 2022)

I really really want to see "They hate change" on the 21st but am working a 12hour shift. Might see if I can swap my shift.


----------



## story (Nov 7, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> I really really want to see "They hate change" on the 21st but am working a 12hour shift. Might see if I can swap my shift.



Do it.

If you’ve typed two “really”s before the “want” there, you should really really try to see them.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 7, 2022)

story said:


> Do it.
> 
> If you’ve typed two “really”s before the “want” there, you should really really try to see them.


I am but if I can't get a shift swap then I can't.


----------



## story (Nov 7, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> I am but if I can't get a shift swap then I can't.



Finger are firmly crossed for you.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 7, 2022)

Kendrick Lamar tomorrow night!


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 9, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Kendrick Lamar tomorrow night!


He was absolutely incredible  My 14yo had the time of his life!


----------



## Athos (Nov 10, 2022)

Stella Donnelly tonight


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 10, 2022)

Well jel!


----------



## Athos (Nov 10, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Well jel!


Seen her a few times, but she was on cracking form tonight.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 12, 2022)

Just bought tickets to go to Peter Hook doing Unknown Pleasures and Closer in full plus an opening set of New Order stuff in Edinburgh in April. Venue is a 10 minute walk from my flat too.


----------



## killer b (Nov 12, 2022)

weepiper said:


> Just bought tickets to go to Peter Hook doing Unknown Pleasures and Closer in full plus an opening set of New Order stuff in Edinburgh in April. Venue is a 10 minute walk from my flat too.


Saw this a couple of months ago - enjoyed it for what it was, although I felt the whole albums in full thing meant the dynamic was a bit odd for a concert.

Hooky also ripped off his shirt and threw it into the audience at the end, something a regular at his shows tells me is standard.


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 12, 2022)

weepiper said:


> Just bought tickets to go to Peter Hook doing Unknown Pleasures and Closer in full plus an opening set of New Order stuff in Edinburgh in April. Venue is a 10 minute walk from my flat too.


Me too!  Thanks for the reminder.

(Southampton, rather than Edinburgh, obv)


----------



## weepiper (Nov 12, 2022)

killer b said:


> Saw this a couple of months ago - enjoyed it for what it was, although I felt the whole albums in full thing meant the dynamic was a bit odd for a concert.
> 
> Hooky also ripped off his shirt and threw it into the audience at the end, something a regular at his shows tells me is standard.


I think Voley also saw this show? Ikwym about the dynamic thing, although I've been to a couple of shows like that that were really great too (Idlewild doing 100 Broken Windows at the Liquid Rooms in Edinburgh was fantastic). Sometimes it's interesting hearing them play the songs that don't normally get played live.


----------



## Voley (Nov 12, 2022)

weepiper said:


> I think Voley also saw this show? Ikwym about the dynamic thing, although I've been to a couple of shows like that that were really great too (Idlewild doing 100 Broken Windows at the Liquid Rooms in Edinburgh was fantastic). Sometimes it's interesting hearing them play the songs that don't normally get played live.


I loved it. Seen him do both of those albums twice now and, yes, I like getting to hear the more obscure stuff too. You wouldn't get 'I Remember Nothing' in a normal set and they played a blinding version of that. He's a surprisingly affable chap these days, Hooky. Looked like he was really enjoying himself. I think albums in full is his main thing these days - he did both Substances one time I saw him too so basically JD/NO's greatest hits, that was good, too. I'd like to see him do Low-Life some time - he toured that once.


----------



## Voley (Nov 12, 2022)

I like getting right down the front in the little places he plays these days too. I'd've been squashed to death this near back in the New Order days.


----------



## killer b (Nov 12, 2022)

When I saw him it was in the apollo in Manchester, 3500 capacity and it was sold out too - think it would probably have been more fun in a smaller place tbh


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 15, 2022)

killer b said:


> Also defo go the Horse Lords



Wow. They're really something eh.


----------



## killer b (Nov 15, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Wow. They're really something eh.


I don't think there's anyone better


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 15, 2022)

killer b said:


> I don't think there's anyone better


I know you'd said before.... I'm usually wary of such things but this time I completely get it. Thought you'd be there tbh.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Nov 16, 2022)

There are a few tickets left for the incredibly talented Abel Selaocoe at RNCM in Manchester this Friday, 18 November.









						Abel Selaocoe & The Bantu Ensemble - Royal Northern College of Music
					

South African cellist Abel Selaocoe is a rapidly rising star who is redefining the parameters of the cello.



					www.rncm.ac.uk
				




Recent review in the Guardian, 4/5 stars.









						Abel Selaocoe: Where Is Home review | Erica Jeal's classical album of the week
					

The cellist guides us through his musical life so far, from traditional African dance rhythms to 18th-century sonatas




					www.theguardian.com
				




And he was on Later with Jools Holland recently.


----------



## killer b (Nov 16, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> I know you'd said before.... I'm usually wary of such things but this time I completely get it. Thought you'd be there tbh.


I have covid!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 16, 2022)

I had to miss Sigur Ros the other night because of my dad dying.  I managed to give the ticket away free to a random internet stranger.  Not my biggest concern right now, but reports are that these current shows are amazing.  

Next up for me is Daniel Avery early December (if folks think of that as a gig) then BADBADNOTGOOD and that's it until next year.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 16, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I had to miss Sigur Ros the other night because of my dad dying.  I managed to give the ticket away free to a random internet stranger.  Not my biggest concern right now, but reports are that these current shows are amazing.
> 
> Next up for me is Daniel Avery early December (if folks think of that as a gig) then BADBADNOTGOOD and that's it until next year.


Really sorry to hear about your dad xxx


----------



## story (Nov 16, 2022)

Saw Dos Monos last night.

Very good. Would recommend.


----------



## story (Nov 16, 2022)

killer b said:


> Also defo go the Horse Lords




Ah shit, this was tonight. Too late to get there now.
bugger






Eta
Why the fuck is everything over East these days. Takes me forever to get there


----------



## killer b (Nov 16, 2022)

They're based in Germany now I think, so I reckon there'll be more regular UK shows in future (this is the second time they've been here this year)


----------



## Maggot (Nov 16, 2022)

Iggy Pop supported by Blondie at Crystal Palace Bowl next summer. Definitely getting tickets for this when they go on sale on Friday.


----------



## story (Nov 17, 2022)

Maggot said:


> Iggy Pop supported by Blondie at Crystal Palace Bowl next summer. Definitely getting tickets for this when they go on sale on Friday.




I saw this. Bit in two minds about it tbh. 
I’ve seen both Iggy and Debbie on the big outdoors stage and just yearned and mourned for the lost chance of seeing them in a small dark venue. 

Crystal Palace bowl is good though and not too big so it’s more tempting than (for e.g.) Hyde Park.




Decius tonight. Expecting it to be late and messy. In a good way.


----------



## story (Nov 17, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I had to miss Sigur Ros the other night because of my dad dying.  I managed to give the ticket away free to a random internet stranger.  Not my biggest concern right now, but reports are that these current shows are amazing.
> 
> Next up for me is Daniel Avery early December (if folks think of that as a gig) then BADBADNOTGOOD and that's it until next year.



Condolences to you and your family Johnny Vodka


----------



## Dr. Furface (Nov 17, 2022)

story said:


> Why the fuck is everything over East these days. Takes me forever to get there


It's where the sort of people who go to gigs most live and because of that there's more venues


----------



## story (Nov 17, 2022)

Dr. Furface said:


> It's where the sort of people who go to gigs most live and because of that there's more venues



Not so.
If that were true no one from Camden or anywhere else is interested in seeing bands play live.

It’s just that that’s where the tide is flowing at the moment.






(If was kinda rhetorical tbh Dr. Furface)


----------



## story (Nov 17, 2022)

Sometimes “every gig” is out New Cross way, or Camden, or Brixton, or even, occasionally, West London.

Once in a while it feels like every gig I go to is in Brighton or somewhere else outside London. One time I seemed to be travelling to Harlow Square every bloody week.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Nov 17, 2022)

story said:


> Not so.
> If that were true no one from Camden or anywhere else is interested in seeing bands play live.
> 
> It’s just that that’s where the tide is flowing at the moment.
> ...


The tide has been flowing that way for many years now. Camden's always had lots of bars and music venues etc and the market so it's always going to be popular, even if it ain't what it used to be. But where is?


----------



## belboid (Nov 17, 2022)

story said:


> Once in a while it feels like every gig I go to is in Brighton or somewhere else outside London. One time I seemed to be travelling to Harlow Square every bloody week.


Try living in Sheffield when virtually every worthwhile gig is in the Brudenell in Leeds.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 17, 2022)

story said:


> I saw this. Bit in two minds about it tbh.
> I’ve seen both Iggy and Debbie on the big outdoors stage and just yearned and mourned for the lost chance of seeing them in a small dark venue.
> 
> Crystal Palace bowl is good though and not too big so it’s more tempting than (for e.g.) Hyde Park.
> ...


I'm going to Decius too.


----------



## story (Nov 17, 2022)

belboid said:


> Try living in Sheffield when virtually every worthwhile gig is in the Brudenell in Leeds.




A few times I've travelled to Scheffield for a particular band or show (albeit combined with planning to see local friends.)


----------



## killer b (Nov 17, 2022)

story said:


> Decius tonight. Expecting it to be late and messy. In a good way.


not heard of these, but the album is good.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 17, 2022)

killer b said:


> not heard of these, but the album is good.


it is paranoid london + singer of fat white family and their old producer (more or less anyway i think)


----------



## story (Nov 17, 2022)

killer b said:


> not heard of these, but the album is good.




En route now (fucking Bermondsey)
Will report back


----------



## story (Nov 17, 2022)

rutabowa said:


> it is paranoid london + singer of fat white family and their old producer (more or less anyway i think)



On Trashmouth who have plenty of good remix stuff on their normal output


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 18, 2022)

belboid said:


> Try living in Sheffield when virtually every worthwhile gig is in the Brudenell in Leeds.


Tbf, I remember Sheffield being great for gigs below a certain level of obscurity/DIYness... but yeah, once you get above audiences that can fit in a pub back room or so, Brudenell does knock shit out of most other venues in the North that I've known.


----------



## story (Nov 18, 2022)

story said:


> En route now (fucking Bermondsey)
> Will report back



Well apart from the annoyingly shit venue (not my first time there and I’ve never liked it) that was a great night. Accidentally stayed up all night so fairly ruined today.

I want to see this band in a bigger room with a full on light show and better sound but I liked it enough to look forward to that sometime in the future. Another thing I wanted was more vocalising from Lias, I kept wanting some Suicide type yelps and chatterings but apparently he’s nursing his voice and taking things easy, so I guess his vocalising was low key. He was in a pair of shiny skimpy shorts with a slack codpiece and a dog collar. Which was better than his Wideawake Spanx outfit but still not sexy.

The blokes behind the boards with half naked singer out the front was a bit like two acts to look at, but my date said “Lias inhabits his role as if he’s a whole instrument himself” and I kinda know what she meant. 

What did you think Maggot ?


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 19, 2022)

I think I have a slight issue with decius wholesale appropriating gay culture/aesthetics whilst all (I think) being straight. It is not that big a deal but it keeps bothering me a little


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 21, 2022)

The Mary Wallopers at the electric ballroom in December  proper excited it


----------



## Maggot (Nov 22, 2022)

story said:


> Well apart from the annoyingly shit venue (not my first time there and I’ve never liked it) that was a great night. Accidentally stayed up all night so fairly ruined today.
> 
> I want to see this band in a bigger room with a full on light show and better sound but I liked it enough to look forward to that sometime in the future. Another thing I wanted was more vocalising from Lias, I kept wanting some Suicide type yelps and chatterings but apparently he’s nursing his voice and taking things easy, so I guess his vocalising was low key. He was in a pair of shiny skimpy shorts with a slack codpiece and a dog collar. Which was better than his Wideawake Spanx outfit but still not sexy.
> 
> ...


Bit late but . . . 

Overall I was a bit disappointed. The music was ok, but started to sound a bit samey after a while. I agree with you about the vocalising, I couldn't hear what he was singing most of the time. Also agree about the poor lighting, Lias appeared to be illuminated by a red light held by someone in the audience. 

On the positive side were Lias' energy and charisma which shone through, loved the atmosphere and the crowd - some weird and wonderful outfits (and people). Also like the shadiness of the venue despite its shortcomings. 

I saw someone who looked like how I imagine you do, but didn't have the nerve to ask if they were story


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 23, 2022)

Damien Dempsey and Ian Prowse tmw in the Pool. Can't wait to be back in Church.


----------



## killer b (Nov 24, 2022)

ska invita said:


> btw re Acid Brass, I basically see the world the same way as Jeremy Deller - came across this book he was involved in Jeremy Deller - Folk Archive
> +
> 
> 
> ...


Just noticed there's details for the RNCM Brass Band festival up for January: RNCM Brass Band Festival 2023 - Royal Northern College of Music


----------



## story (Nov 27, 2022)

Maggot said:


> Bit late but . . .
> 
> Overall I was a bit disappointed. The music was ok, but started to sound a bit samey after a while. I agree with you about the vocalising, I couldn't hear what he was singing most of the time. Also agree about the poor lighting, Lias appeared to be illuminated by a red light held by someone in the audience.
> 
> ...





The main reason I want to see it with better sound and light was exactly because of the things you say here.

The red light looked like a mini 2-bar heater. Odd.






(I’m now curious to know how you imagine me to look like..)


----------



## story (Nov 27, 2022)

rutabowa said:


> I think I have a slight issue with decius wholesale appropriating gay culture/aesthetics whilst all (I think) being straight. It is not that big a deal but it keeps bothering me a little



I‘m not aware of this stuff. There’s some signs of kink in early FWF vids involving Lias so I assumed it was more of that kind of thing.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 28, 2022)

Bit of a disappointing weekend just gone. 

Thursday I saw TVAM which, although I'm not mad for the music was a good show and felt like it should be much bigger.

Saw Benefits on Friday. Despite all the great reviews I've lost interest. The music is good at times but I don't want to gt to a gig to escape a bit not be reminded of how shit everything is. Support by Straight Girl was bloody awful. There's an amount of singing and dancing to a backing track while occasionally pressing a button that I can tolerate and they went way beyond it. I was texting a mate to tell him about it and apparantly they're the daughter of one of my old mates.

Iration Steppers on Saturday I just wasn't feeling it and some mates who were due to be there couldn't make it. Left early.

Sometimes I feel like because I'm going to a lot of gigs I'm bound to hit on patches like this but November hasn't been as amazing as I'd hoped.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 30, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Saw Benefits on Friday. Despite all the great reviews I've lost interest. The music is good at times but I don't want to gt to a gig to escape a bit not be reminded of how shit everything is. Support by Straight Girl was bloody awful. There's an amount of singing and dancing to a backing track while occasionally pressing a button that I can tolerate and they went way beyond it. I was texting a mate to tell him about it and apparantly they're the daughter of one of my old mates.


Not a big fan fan of overtly political lyrics but I want to catch Meryl Streek sometime soon.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 30, 2022)

twistedAM said:


> Not a big fan fan of overtly political lyrics but I want to catch Meryl Streek sometime soon.




Yea I've got a ticket for him in January at the Deaf Institute.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 1, 2022)

Fair chance I'll have a spare ticket to Flesh Tetris/Frenchie & The Punk gig tomorrow, so drop me a line if you might be interested.  Other half has horrid cold and likely not to feel up for it I fear.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 2, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Just bagged a ticket for Daniel Avery in Glasgow.  So excited.


I'd be curious to hear how it went Johnny Vodka - in any case, enjoy it tomorrow


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 2, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> I'd be curious to hear how it went Johnny Vodka - in any case, enjoy it tomorrow



This one is tomorrow and thankfully looks to be on.


----------



## killer b (Dec 2, 2022)

Just booked for a Christmas concert by Kantos Chamber Choir - they're really good, and do some interesting stuff: I first saw them on Easter Sunday this year at Salford's White Hotel, doing some real heavy doomy choral stuff... their Christmas concert is a bit more mainstream, but they are performing Britten's Ceremony of Carols, which I've wanted to hear live for a while - some other pretty offbeat festive bits too. 









						The Stoller Hall | Kantos Chamber Choir: Away in a Manger
					

‘Splendid… breathes some badly needed new life back into Christmas music’ - 5against4     Kantos are back with their annual, sell-out, festive c...




					stollerhall.com


----------



## magneze (Dec 3, 2022)

Bob Vylan in Camden tonight.

Got a spare ticket. PM if interested.


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 3, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Bit of a disappointing weekend just gone.
> 
> Thursday I saw TVAM which, although I'm not mad for the music was a good show and felt like it should be much bigger.
> 
> ...


I get this too. 
I buy tickets for artists I love but if I'm not in the mood, which is 50/50 currently. 
Also tickets seem to sell out really quickly so mostly buy quite a long way in advance and by the time it comes round for whatever reason I  may not be feeling it.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 3, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> I'd be curious to hear how it went Johnny Vodka - in any case, enjoy it tomorrow



Off your chops at 3am music at 9pm after a few beers..


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 7, 2022)

Three Lankum dates in May got me breaking my, 'not making any plans after 31st March' rule.

10 MAY - ST. LUKES, GLASGOW
11 MAY - BAND ON THE WALL, MANCHESTER
12 MAY - TRINITY, BRISTOL


----------



## killer b (Dec 7, 2022)

anything good on over the next few weeks Part 2 ?


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 7, 2022)

killer b said:


> anything good on over the next few weeks Part 2 ?



I'm off to SalfordMediaCity at Soup tomorrow night. Seen them a few months back at a 1520 studios party. It was really good, proper party music. Guitarist , Sadie?...used to be in ill.

Crywank and Gurnal Gadafi at Band on the Wall next Wednesday 15th...sold out. On at The Golden Lion night before.

On my Facebook 'interested list'...Marconi Union at The Yard on 17th playing along to classic skateboarding film...Downhill Motion. Probably added it because I've not been to The Yard.

Something just came up on my Facebook at Aatma/Peer Hat this Friday night, 8 bands across both venues, and DJs in the bar. Might have a look at that and see who's on.


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 8, 2022)

I'll take any offers for a pair of tickets for bonnie prince billy in hackney this friday, I can't go.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 8, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Yea I've got a ticket for him in January at the Deaf Institute.


Meryl Streek's doing  a free show at a fancy venue in north London in Jan. Got a ticket.


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 8, 2022)

killer b said:


> anything good on over the next few weeks Part 2 ?


Can I twist anyone's arm into being interested in a UNISON strike fundraiser?








						MMU UNISON - Strike Fundraiser Club Night! Thurs 15th December at Peer Hat
					

Come and support striking MMU workers at our fundraising club night! Live bands, DJs, and a chance to directly support us this winter!




					www.eventbrite.co.uk


----------



## killer b (Dec 8, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Can I twist anyone's arm into being interested in a UNISON strike fundraiser?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe actually - I've got a jennifer Reid album I'm quite into, and Mrs B works at MMU so we should go really...


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 9, 2022)

More added to the December Peste list


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 9, 2022)

Toying with going to Max Cooper tonight but it's at Gorilla and I can't see how his big visual show will work there.


----------



## killer b (Dec 9, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> More added to the December Peste listView attachment 354926


I like that it isn't totally clear what 90% of the stuff they have on is. I was in there with Alex from Gnod a couple of months back, he said that despite being smack bang in the middle of their target audience he had no idea what any of it was too...


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 9, 2022)

killer b said:


> Do you know what the
> 
> I like that it isn't totally clear what 90% of the stuff they have on is. I was in there with Alex from Gnod a couple of months back, he said that despite being smack bang in the middle of their target audience he had no idea what any of it was too...



I saw the one we wondering about last night...WL - Enhancer, supporting SalfordMediaCity. It was a sit down gig...they filled the downstairs of Soup with smoke then there was an onslaught of glitches, sonics and strobes. Not sure how it would've worked on a Sunday afternoon in Peste.

The main act were much different than when I saw them before. Only two of them and it was like a reading to music about a trip to a nature reserve backed up with films of birds. Then another reading that might have been about a viking invasion with films to match. A strangely relaxing evening.


----------



## belboid (Dec 9, 2022)

Yay!  A Caitlin Rose tour!

Boo, Leeds is on the same night as I'm going. see Shonen Knife.  In the same venue. Wonder if I'll be able to discreetly switch between the two.


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 9, 2022)

Alvvays touring next May:
May 2023
24 – O2 Forum Kentish Town, London, UK
27 – Dot To Dot Festival 2023, Bristol, UK
28 – Dot To Dot Festival 2023, Nottingham, UK
30 – New Century, Manchester, UK
31 – Galvanizers at Swg3, Glasgow, UK


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 13, 2022)

Also touring in May, the Chats:
    May 16
The Academy
Dublin, Ireland

    May 17
The Academy
Dublin, Ireland

  May 18
The Limelight 1
Belfast, UK

    May 19
Manchester Academy          
Manchester, UK

    May 20          
    Barrowland          
    Glasgow, UK

    May 21          
    Nx          
    Newcastle Upon Tyne, UK

    May 22          
    Tramshed          
    Cardiff, UK

    May 23          
    O2 Academy Bristol          
    Bristol, UK

    May 24          
    O2 Institute Birmingham          
    Birmingham, UK

    May 26          
    O2 Academy Brixton
London, UK

Dunno if any of those places are any good for stavros or AverageJoe?


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 17, 2022)

Someone just sorted me guest list for The Chameleons tonight. Benn a while since I saw them so quite looking forward to it even though it's at the Academy.


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 31, 2022)

Went to see Sly and the Family Drone, they are back and on it, gig of the year make sure to see them if you get a chance next year. Also the support Mariam Rezaie was excellent, experimental turntable stuff


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 2, 2023)

chandlerp said:


> Australian Pink Floyd Show in Liverpool tonight for me


A while ago, but were they any good? Considering booking to see them in Plymouth later in the year


----------



## chandlerp (Jan 2, 2023)

Yeah mate, they’re excellent.


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 2, 2023)

Awesome I’ll be booking my ticket then


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 2, 2023)

Elpenor said:


> Awesome I’ll be booking my ticket then


Might get a ticket for my son for Bath Forum.


----------



## killer b (Jan 3, 2023)

This show by Manchester contemporary classical ensemble Psappha looks like a real slammer - Ligetti's Etudes are brilliant, and I'm not familiar with the Rzewski piece but I love everything else I've heard from him so expect it'll be great. 26th at Halle St Peter's









						De Profundis - Psappha
					

Hallé St Peter's, 40 Blossom St, Ancoats, Manchester M4 6BF, UK To buy tickets for this event please visit our events page: Psappha: De Profundis tickets from Skiddle. Powered by Skiddle




					www.psappha.com


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 3, 2023)

rutabowa said:


> Went to see Sly and the Family Drone, they are back and on it, gig of the year make sure to see them if you get a chance next year. Also the support Mariam Rezaie was excellent, experimental turntable stuff


Good to know! This was the 30th of December gig? Mariam is great.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 4, 2023)

Any other good gigs coming up in Manchester?

I'm hoping to get to Mr Wilson's Second Liners at the Blues Kitchen on Tuesday, 21 February.

In the beforetimes, I was at one of their gigs in Matt'n'Phreds and it was so packed that they had they had to move tables out of the way so more people could dance, and that wasn't enough, so some people got up on the bar and were dancing on the bar!

With this being a Tuesday, though, so a school night, unlikely to be so lairy, but should still be good.









						Club Classics on Brass Tickets | £15.40 | 21 Feb @ The Blues Kitchen, Manchester, Manchester | DICE
					

Manchester Mardi Gras 2023 – a big brass rave.  Combining the traditions of New Orleans with Manchester’s own party heritage, this year’s Fat Tuesday deliver...




					dice.fm


----------



## Part 2 (Friday at 6:09 PM)

Just bought my first ticket of the new year for Donna Candy at Soup. Looks very promising.


----------



## Part 2 (Friday at 6:11 PM)

Also seen Tokky horror are doing some gigs so that should be fun.

01.02 - CARDIFF, WLS -  THE MOON 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁷󠁬󠁳󠁿
02.02 - MANCHESTER, ENG  - YES BASEMENT  🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿
03.02 - BLACKPOOL, ENG // BOOTLEG SOCIAL 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿
04.02 - NEWCASTLE, ENG // ZEROX 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿
09.02 - LONDON, ENG // THE BLACK HEART 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿
11.02-LIVERPOOL, MSY // QUARRY 🏴
28.04 - NORTHAMPTON, ENG // THE BLACK PRINCE 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿
26.05 - SNIESTER FESTIVAL, THE HAGUE, NLD 🇳🇱
18.08 - CONVOY CABARET FESTIVAL, DORSET, ENG 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿
19.08 - ARCTANGENT FESTIVAL, BRISTOL, ENG 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿​


----------



## killer b (Friday at 6:12 PM)

Part 2 said:


> Just bought my first ticket of the new year for Donna Candy at Soup. Looks very promising.



this seems great!


----------



## mx wcfc (Friday at 6:27 PM)

Part 2 said:


> Also seen Tokky horror are doing some gigs so that should be fun.
> 
> 01.02 - CARDIFF, WLS -  THE MOON 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁷󠁬󠁳󠁿​02.02 - MANCHESTER, ENG  - YES BASEMENT  🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿​03.02 - BLACKPOOL, ENG // BOOTLEG SOCIAL 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿​04.02 - NEWCASTLE, ENG // ZEROX 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿​09.02 - LONDON, ENG // THE BLACK HEART 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿​11.02-LIVERPOOL, MSY // QUARRY 🏴​28.04 - NORTHAMPTON, ENG // THE BLACK PRINCE 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿​26.05 - SNIESTER FESTIVAL, THE HAGUE, NLD 🇳🇱​18.08 - CONVOY CABARET FESTIVAL, DORSET, ENG 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿​19.08 - ARCTANGENT FESTIVAL, BRISTOL, ENG 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿​


Convoy Cabaret Festival has an excellent line up.  I rushed to buy a ticket, then realised it clashes with another festie I wanted to go to.


----------



## Part 2 (Saturday at 8:25 PM)

Dawn Ray'd for free next Saturday in Leeds


----------



## mx wcfc (Saturday at 8:46 PM)

Part 2 said:


> Dawn Ray'd for free next Saturday in Leeds
> 
> View attachment 358697


I was going to make a snotty comment about metal bands whose names are completely unreadable, but thought better of it.  Good to see Special Guests playing though.


----------



## Part 2 (Saturday at 9:14 PM)

mx wcfc said:


> I was going to make a snotty comment about metal bands whose names are completely unreadable, but thought better of it.  Good to see Special Guests playing though.



Surely everyone can tell that says Aubzagl!


----------



## killer b (Monday at 12:13 PM)

Ex-easter island head are playing a few shows - Cambridge this Friday night, Cafe Oto Saturday matinee and evening, then Brudenell in Leeds on 20th, Liverpool on the 27th: their current set is fantastic, highly recommended.


----------



## ddraig (Monday at 12:27 PM)

Part 2 said:


> Also seen Tokky horror are doing some gigs so that should be fun.
> 
> 01.02 - CARDIFF, WLS -  THE MOON 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁷󠁬󠁳󠁿​02.02 - MANCHESTER, ENG  - YES BASEMENT  🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿​03.02 - BLACKPOOL, ENG // BOOTLEG SOCIAL 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿​04.02 - NEWCASTLE, ENG // ZEROX 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿​09.02 - LONDON, ENG // THE BLACK HEART 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿​11.02-LIVERPOOL, MSY // QUARRY 🏴​28.04 - NORTHAMPTON, ENG // THE BLACK PRINCE 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿​26.05 - SNIESTER FESTIVAL, THE HAGUE, NLD 🇳🇱​18.08 - CONVOY CABARET FESTIVAL, DORSET, ENG 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿​19.08 - ARCTANGENT FESTIVAL, BRISTOL, ENG 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿​


Got a ticket and a spare for this! Good support too


----------



## iona (Yesterday at 2:41 PM)

Gig-going people - do any of yous wear earplugs? If so, which ones?

I actually like tinnitus but I think it's going to reach the point soon where I don't want to keep making it worse. Tried the cheap disposable foam earplugs before and I can't get on with them.


----------



## story (Yesterday at 2:49 PM)

I do iona

I busted out for the proper attenuated ones molded to my own ears. £200 but very worth it.

Like you, I enjoyed the ringing in days afterwards but one night my ears went long and I knew I’d lost some hearing, went and bought proper earplugs. These days I wear them all the time (travelling, streets, shops, pubs, clubs) and often take them out for some of the gig, then put them in when my ears tell me they’re tired. I find that I’m far less tired after a day out as a result of protecting my hearing. People shouting into my ears is no longer an issue. Sound at a party whiting out cos it’s all too much doesn’t happen anymore.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Yesterday at 2:52 PM)

iona said:


> Gig-going people - do any of yous wear earplugs? If so, which ones?
> 
> I actually like tinnitus but I think it's going to reach the point soon where I don't want to keep making it worse. Tried the cheap disposable foam earplugs before and I can't get on with them.


I use these ones Alpine MusicSafe Pro for musicians

I don't always use them but try to always use them when the gig is both very noisy and not very good.

I got them after not being able to hear anything for several days after a London Dirthole Company gig about a decade ago. 

I figured I might have several decades of live music in front of me so should look after myself.


----------



## iona (Yesterday at 3:03 PM)

story said:


> I do iona
> 
> I busted out for the proper attenuated ones molded to my own ears. £200 but very worth it.
> 
> Like you, I enjoyed the ringing in days afterwards but one night my ears went long and I knew I’d lost some hearing, went and bought proper earplugs. These days I wear them all the time (travelling, streets, shops, pubs, clubs) and often take them out for some of the gig, then put them in when my ears tell me they’re tired. I find that I’m far less tired after a day out as a result of protecting my hearing. People shouting into my ears is no longer an issue. Sound at a party whiting out cos it’s all too much doesn’t happen anymore.


I find the slight deafness after gigs and the ongoing ringing really helpful coz it acts as filter for everyday noise which I usually struggle with coz autistic sensory processing stuff. I just don't want it to get so bad that I can't enjoy listening to music without messing around with the eq or having to use headphones at home to avoid noise complaints, which did happen a bit for a couple weeks after the last gig I went to.

Proper molded ones might be something I'll look into in future if I get into the habit of using cheaper ones for now, I can see the value but it still feels like a lot to spend iyswim.


----------



## story (Yesterday at 3:08 PM)

It is a lot to spend, I agree. But it’s honestly some of the best money I’ve ever spent.

Like you, I find the ordinary noises of every day a real issue and I use these earplugs a lot. Every time I socialise, every time I go shopping, every time I’m in a public place, on public transport. Everywhere. And I find them so much more useable and more comfortable than any others I’ve tried.

But I know there are better off the shelf earplugs that have come along since I first bought these, so you might find some cheaper ones for a more affordable price these days.


----------



## klang (Yesterday at 3:10 PM)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I use these ones Alpine MusicSafe Pro for musicians


yes, same here.


----------



## story (Yesterday at 3:10 PM)

The issue for me was that I want to hear the music. Other earplugs are just too muffled for me. The attenuated ones means I can hear the music. It’s not exactly the same of course, but when discussing the sound afterwards, my opinion is in alignment with others at the gig (unless they’re just wrong and chatting shit). That’s the main reason I paid for the attenuated ones.


----------



## story (Yesterday at 3:11 PM)

klang said:


> yes, same here.



My ear canal as are absurdly narrow. That was the other thing that sent me to the modded ones. All the off the shelf ones don’t fit me.


----------



## Part 2 (Yesterday at 3:17 PM)

Thursday for the Alpines. First thing I've found that stays in my ear. Bought my son a pair aswell he thinks they're great.

My mate told me best to put them in before you go into a venue that way you don't notice the difference so much when the band comes on. I keep forgetting though....if I even remember to take them out of the house.


----------



## iona (Yesterday at 3:49 PM)

Cheers all, I've just ordered some of the alpine ones.


----------



## iona (Yesterday at 5:31 PM)

Seems fitting that right after asking that, I've just bought a ticket to see a band called This Will Destroy Your Ears who describe themselves as "committed to tinnitus democratisation"


----------



## story (Yesterday at 6:00 PM)

Frog Dylan and Blitz Playhouse at the Windmill on Saturday.

Decius Jan 20
Ry-Guy  Jan 21

Meatraffle Feb 4
Togo All Stars Feb 7


Thinking about HAAL tomorrow night


----------



## weepiper (Yesterday at 7:26 PM)

iona I see you've ordered something anyway but I was going to say I've got some Loop earplugs and find them really helpful for wearing if I'm going to be in a pub or other similar noisy environment where I'm going to be expected to follow conversation despite a lot of background noise. They're actually sold as gig earplugs that just turn it all down a bit but don't muffle the sound too much but they work really well for me as a sensory overload prevention aid iyswim









						Loop Experience Ear Plugs - Noise Reducing Ear Plugs - Loop Earplugs
					

Protect your ears and enjoy the music with Loop earplugs. Hearing protection designed for live music, concerts, events & clubbing. More fun, less tinnitus!




					www.loopearplugs.com


----------



## story (Yesterday at 7:33 PM)

Nuha Ruby Ra + Adult DVD  Jan 26

Children of the Pope Jan 27 (Dada Movement are also playing but meh to them tbh. They’re going the distance but I find them RnR by numbers)


----------



## iona (Yesterday at 7:38 PM)

weepiper said:


> iona I see you've ordered something anyway but I was going to say I've got some Loop earplugs and find them really helpful for wearing if I'm going to be in a pub or other similar noisy environment where I'm going to be expected to follow conversation despite a lot of background noise. They're actually sold as gig earplugs that just turn it all down a bit but don't muffle the sound too much but they work really well for me as a sensory overload prevention aid iyswim
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers, I did see those when I was half-arsedly reading through reviews before giving up and asking on here but the loopy bits looked kinda bulky and I wasn't sure how well they'd suit my mangled ear cartilage.


----------



## ddraig (Yesterday at 7:45 PM)

got these at the minute which were a gift, not proper ear plugs but do help take the edge off





						Earplugs For Sleeping (for Side Sleepers) | Bollsen Life+
					

Soft & comfortable against snoring & loud noise✔️ 100x reusable✔️ 40 Days Money Back Guarantee. Buy now at:




					bollsen-hearingprotection.com
				




Had some of the flare ones too and found them difficult to put in and look after sometimes
Should really invest in moulded ones the amount of gigs I go to


----------



## hitmouse (Yesterday at 9:41 PM)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Any other good gigs coming up in Manchester?


Depending on what you consider good, Big Joanie are playing Deaf Institute on the 17th, and Cool Greenhouse are playing Yes on the 20th?


Part 2 said:


> Dawn Ray'd


Full list of their tour dates:
14.1.23- Boom - LEEDS

2.2.23 - Record Junkee - SHEFFIELD

3.3.23 - Ivory Blacks - GLASGOW
17.3.23 - Crofters - BRISTOL
18.3.23 - Captains Bar - STOKE
19.3.23 - The Anvil - BOURNEMOUTH
23.3.23 - The White Hotel - MANCHESTER
24.3.23 - Lexington - LONDON
25.3.23 - Scruffy Murphys - BIRMINGHAM
26.3.23 - Bar Social - DERBY

5.5.23 - Desert Fest - LONDON
6.5.23 - Dominion Festival - DURHAM

25.7.23 - Reaper Fest - DERBY

Also, Fucked Up just announced tour dates for March:


----------



## magneze (Today at 10:57 AM)

I was looking at these people for moulded ones: Custom Ear Plugs UK | Moulded Ear Plugs

Anyone else tried them?


----------

